# Why do people want to own cobs?



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S


----------



## miss_c (29 March 2010)

Lol I'd like you to see G in action and call her lazy Shils!!!

Love you as always!!!!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 March 2010)

I love cobs and do not go for bigger horses, I have ridden warmbloods and TB's and I prefer my little cobs thankyou 
I love the fact they are hairy, they are not all fat and lazy, common misconception of which I am positive you are aware, you trouble maker you!


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 March 2010)

hey she goes again on her own lmao!!!

personally not a cob person by everyone has there own indervidual ideas of the perfect horse.


----------



## quirky (29 March 2010)

Maybe because cob owners are too scared to ride 'proper' horses


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

I have to say i hope this is tongue in cheek!!

I know of several cobs who are light to the leg and one especially that has a natural flair for dressage and literally floats along the ground.

Sweeping statements such as above I think are designed to irritate and provoke unless people know they are not serious!!

Nikki xxx


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (29 March 2010)

Because we know it helps you sleep well at night picturing all those hairy cuddley chunky monkeys filling the fields across the country!!


----------



## HumBugsey (29 March 2010)

The hottest and most sensitive horse I've ever ridden was a hunting cob!  No idea how hairy he was "au natural" as he was clipped out and hogged all the time. He was very sweet, loving and obliging on the ground though, just thought he was a TB when you were in the saddle!


----------



## JoBo (29 March 2010)

Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 March 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Because we know it helps you sleep well at night picturing all those hairy cuddley chunky monkeys filling the fields across the country!!

Click to expand...

Best answer yet SU


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

Why would people deliberately post just to irritate people??

Oh yes, must be that they have nothing better to do or nothing more interesting to say.
*rolls eyes* How sad.


----------



## TinselRider (29 March 2010)

Because they do not appreciate the beauty of being thrown about like a rag doll by a very well bred warmblood of course 


Just to add my friend has a very nice cob (was hairy once upon a time) and he is anything but slow


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

oooh that post is going to get some angry responses.....

however..... I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them!  Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger!  Sorry cob owners - I dont like fat hairy sloth horses either!


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

Shils....

does a cobxtb = warmblood?


----------



## katherine1975 (29 March 2010)

Hi. Please come and ride my husbands cob, she is sharp, fast, very forward going and will hunt all day. We have two cobs and they are both very friendly not at all bad tempered and we are both experienced riders, I wouldn't say either was a novice ride. My mare can buck and my husbands mare is sharp.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			oooh that post is going to get some angry responses.....

however..... I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them!  Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger!  Sorry cob owners - I dont like fat hairy sloth horses either!
		
Click to expand...

Now honestly was that really necessary???

I dont have a proper hairy cob and I take bleeding offence to that!!!!

Nikki xxxx


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

boogles said:



			Just to add my friend has a very nice cob (was hairy once upon a time) and he is anything but slow 

Click to expand...

My cob is incredibly sharp at times! I'm confused as to why anyone would think they were slow??

I challenge anyone who thinks all cobs are ploddy 'sloths', and who's game enough, to come and sit on mine and let me whack him up the arse and live to tell the tale! 
Alternatively, come and have a nice ride and I promise he will change your mind.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (29 March 2010)

errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's


----------



## HenrytheCat (29 March 2010)

This post seems designed to make people say horrible things about other people's choice of horse.  Why be so unpleasant?  I don't have a cob, so have no axe to grind but I really don't find your "sense of humour" as hilarious as you seem to find it yourself.


----------



## moses06 (29 March 2010)

Because I don't like skinny, thin necked willowy stick legged TB's!!


----------



## TinselRider (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			My cob is incredibly sharp at times! I'm confused as to why anyone would think they were slow??
		
Click to expand...

My post was tongue in cheek so please do not take offence , I think the stereotype has come from the typical riding school cob plod scenario. Of course not all cobs are slow, that would be like saying all TB's are nutters and all warmbloods are psychotic.

just take the thread as tongue in cheek


----------



## Hannah123 (29 March 2010)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

Lmao. You obviously cant ride (OJ) 
I love cobs they're so cute and full of character.
Some can be slow, but they can move when they want to, trust me  xx


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...


I knew mine was a tb really 

In truth shils........ I don't like to be too far off the ground


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2010)

Shils, it's only because you can't handle the power, now come on, be a good she-devil and admit it


----------



## moses06 (29 March 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...

I have to disagree with this!! My welsh cob spooks at different coloured leaves, clumps of grass, a hole in the ground etc...And my chunky hooged job is sharper than most TB's I have known!!!!
Niether are novice rides!!


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!


----------



## ace123 (29 March 2010)

Haha
Someones obviously bored this evening.
This could get interesting.


----------



## skint1 (29 March 2010)

*sigh* I would love to own a cob but because I am a pov I had to buy a Thoroughbred


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously! 

Click to expand...


you need to remember the  at the end of your post like shils  I added one for you


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2010)

Aw, don't get Shils too busy - I want her to CC Dizzy (who aint a cob, though maybe after CC'ing Dizz Shils will see the light and think I should trade in my DWB for a hairy coblet ).


----------



## HollyWoozle (29 March 2010)

I've not owned a cob but have ridden them and think they can be just as enjoyable as other horses and that they certainly have their strong points. My family would be looking to get a cob in the future and if so, I would love to ride it (and I am certainly no expert rider but am neither a novice or nervous).

There is no particular type of horse that I prefer as I think most have their good and bad points! I would want to own any horse that I enjoyed riding and which I liked, regardless of its type.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			you need to remember the  at the end of your post like shils  I added one for you 

Click to expand...

Do you think they made them green just for Shils?


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

Meet Toby...





This is him at HOYS. He belongs to my yard owner. Is that 'PROPER' enough for you?


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

heres the missing face for you 

post cob eating face


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

I'd just like to ask you all to study the audience in the picture of 'Toby' above - see how they are all turning their faces away, recoiling, so quickly that many are blurred?
I rest my case.
S


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

MrsM   

glitterfuzz there ya go 

     

soph.... It dont think a competition for cobs was quite what glitterfuzz was getting at.


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (29 March 2010)

I LOVE COBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have got a TB stood in his stable and some days i look at him and think how did i ever end up with you?

The whole time i was looking i said i wanted another piebald hairy cob the more hair the better HAIR HAIR AND HAIR TO SPARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not a boring brown thats got nothing about him apart from a bit of fancy foot work!!

Still wouldnt swap my old git just waiting for him to snuff it then i can get another piebald cob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know i might sound a bit mean but i do love the old git really (i have owned him 8 years so i must like him lol)


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

wow, someone clearly has too much time on thier hands tell you what, why dont you hop down to my riding school, jump on baley the 7 year old cob, ride him how you would ride the average, lazy slow badtempered cob, and see how you long you stay in his saddle


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Lol!

Meet Toby...





This is him at HOYS. He belongs to my yard owner. Is that 'PROPER' enough for you?
		
Click to expand...

no showing isnt proper! thats just riding about for a judge!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

Cob doing advance dressage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35WE...87DA124A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24

And Im sure that there is a gypsy cob currently doing advanced dressage as well it was in your horse mag as well. So maybe get your facts straight first 

Oh and tongue in cheek or not how would you like it if some random stranger started telling you to send your horses to the meat man. I dont think youd take it well.

Nikki xxx


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			soph.... It dont think a competition for cobs was quite what glitterfuzz was getting at. 

Click to expand...

What do you mean? HOYS isn't a proper affiliated competition then??


----------



## moses06 (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

At least you get a decent bit of meat on a cob - those TB things are just a sack of bones - ideal for dog chews I suppose!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			wow, someone clearly has too much time on thier hands tell you what, why dont you hop down to my riding school, jump on baley the 7 year old cob, ride him how you would ride the average, lazy slow badtempered cob, and see how you long you stay in his saddle

Click to expand...

To me, cobs are as redundant as punctuation is to you. 
S


----------



## QUICKFIRE (29 March 2010)

Why do people want to own cobs? 
Because they have the ability to bring you back from a ride with a smile on your face, even if they have been a p--t all the way round.


----------



## SpruceRI (29 March 2010)

Let's drag Shils off her warmblood and onto a lil hairy cob, slap it on the arse and send it  on its way - storming off at a hundred miles an hour with a buck and a right old laugh behind it's shaggy face, with Shils tugging and screaming and wishing to take back all those bad words she said


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

ah shils, you truely warm the cockles of my heart it makes me smile to see such a narrowed minded poster on this forum, gives us something to laugh at


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			no showing isnt proper! thats just riding about for a judge!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, forgive me.... dressage is what? And flapping at your horses sides so it throws itself over a jump is what?

Sorry, I wasn't aware you made the decisions about what was and wasn't a proper competition. Silly me.

I know I'm rising to the bait. I'm aware you are just trying to rile people. But I'm slightly confused as to why? It seems a little pathetic and it lowers the tone of what is at times a great forum. What a shame these people are allowed to go on doing this.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (29 March 2010)

What about the welsh pony that won the european champs for children/young riders - machno ???? can't remember the name


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			What do you mean? HOYS isn't a proper affiliated competition then??
		
Click to expand...

showing isnt exactly a proper competition is it!?  Trotting a horse round in a circle for someone to decide which one looks the best isnt quite the same as a horse going round badminton is it!  I should have added "excluding showing" in the original post!


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			What do you mean? HOYS isn't a proper affiliated competition then??
		
Click to expand...


nope, its showing. Not performance based in the true sense of the word 'performance' at all IMO. and presumably that was either a coloured or a traditional class, assuming the latter being the best among other cobs isnt quite what she was getting at. 

the youtube vid, I have seen cardi before he is lovely and gives me hope  he is also welsh and am not sure how shils truely feels about them


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

oh silly me, i quite forgot, your warmbloods have been round baminton already


----------



## wizbit (29 March 2010)

id love a cob!! instead of a temperaMENTAL warmblood! cobs are dudes!


----------



## gilliantahatann (29 March 2010)

I know this might have been said as a joke, but i HATE when people think of cobs as 'fat, hairy beasts that cant do much..'
We have/had loads of cobs at our yard and they were/are all amazing..
Piper - AMAZING dressage cob, jumped 5ft with ease
Billy - AMAZING dressage again, won loads, also jumped 5ft with ease
Kaiser - jumps 4ft no bother at all
none of these were 'kick kick' ponies either, and its all experienced people that own them.

See, you don't always need all the TB's and Warmbloods to say you have a god damn amazing horse.


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

we have a fat cob at our yard, we call him Belgain becasue he looks like a Belgian blue cow!   His owner tries to hide the hairyness by shaving him but hes still a fat hairy cob underneath

if he was human he would be rab c nesbitt!  

I find cobs quite offensive!  I dont have a favourite type, I just dislike cobs - sorry cob lovers


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

dislking cobs is one thing, saying they are offensive, ugly, fat, and should be slaughtered on a public forum is quite another


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

I dont mind glitterfuzz

I dislike anything over 15.2 soo.....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

I put a post on page four about a cob thats doing advance dressage etc.

I thought someone mentioned him earlier 

Nikki xxx


----------



## Walrus (29 March 2010)

Not sure if mine technically counts as a cob, native pony, probably more hair and shorter legs than a cob!!! 

I just wanted a horse with a bigger bum than mine!!


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

Ester, you own a cob don't you?? Brown nosing ring leaders is such an unattractive habit.

If showing isn't a proper competition, I challenge you to stick your horses in a qualifier and see how they do... 
Of course, our cobs need no preparation or training whatsoever for showing, so no I guess it can't be a proper competition. And no, no 'performance' necessary, in fact, I might not bother schooling this year. Of course there is much more skill involved in dressage, where you have to conentrate hard to ensure you stop and start and the right markers and keep your horses head as close to it's chest as possible... and in xc and sj where you have to flap as hard as you can to get your horse to throw itself over xc and sj fences... silly me. I must pay more attention in future.
Thank you for the education. It was set to be such a dull evening. 
*rolls eyes*


----------



## Tharg (29 March 2010)

Different strokes for different folks, Shils obviously likes them neurotic and about to breakdown


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			MrsM   

glitterfuzz there ya go 

     

soph.... It dont think a competition for cobs was quite what glitterfuzz was getting at. 

Click to expand...

Indeed . It was a very special day. Past tense. But, let's not go there


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			dislking cobs is one thing, saying they are offensive, ugly, fat, and should be slaughtered on a public forum is quite another

Click to expand...

thats my opinion and im entitled to it.  just like all the people that love their hairy cobs and wouldnt be with out them.  I havent direceted anything I have said at any one particular person.  Horses get slaughtered - fact, just like zebras get put in Pizza!!! :S


----------



## jnb (29 March 2010)

"showing isnt exactly a proper competition is it!? Trotting a horse round in a circle for someone to decide which one looks the best isnt quite the same as a horse going round badminton is it! I should have added "excluding showing" in the original post! " 

"I find cobs quite offensive! I dont have a favourite type, I just dislike cobs - sorry cob lovers "

I wonder what FMM makes of your thoughts (sorry am too stupid to figure out how to multi quote) - she has the HOYS Champion Cob.....
And glitterfuzz, you have won....................what, exactly?


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Ester, you own a cob don't you?? Brown nosing ring leaders is such an unattractive habit.

If showing isn't a proper competition, I challenge you to stick your horses in a qualifier and see how they do... 
Of course, our cobs need no preparation or training whatsoever for showing, so no I guess it can't be a proper competition. And no, no 'performance' necessary, in fact, I might not bother schooling this year. Of course there is much more skill involved in dressage, where you have to conentrate hard to ensure you stop and start and the right markers and keep your horses head as close to it's chest as possible... and in xc and sj where you have to flap as hard as you can to get your horse to throw itself over xc and sj fences... silly me. I must pay more attention in future.
Thank you for the education. It was set to be such a dull evening. 
*rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...

I still dont like cobs


----------



## TinselRider (29 March 2010)

Oh dear Shils you've done it again 

I'm off now as I have some frantic kicking and flapping to do tomorrow as I'm taking my dumblood SJ 


(disclaimer: EVERYTHING posted in this post was intended to be of a "tongue in cheek" manor of fashion, in NO way was it posted to cause offence to ANY party)


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

maybe you should think before you type so you dont offend lots of people, but maybe you just dont care


----------



## LaurenM (29 March 2010)

I'd prefer my chunky monkey anyday. 

Especially when comparing him to my friends's warm blood who happen to be more bolshy than any cob that i've ever met.

I agree with others - why create a post asking for people to criticise different breeds? 

Each to their own.


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

soph...... everyone is entitled to their opinions I have given mine nowt to do with anyone else thank you so I find your comment rather unnecessary. Really not worth getting worked up about, we have had this thread before and its true there are no afaik cobs doing international jumping or dressage and lots of warmbloods so I happen to completely get that pov. That does of course, entirely depend on what you want your horse for...... hence I have a cob  

nope dont see the point in showing, has never appealed to join in or watch really, might do the odd workers but only cos it involves going over jumps too and if I am going to watch something prefer badders.

Frank although having v good general confo isnt welsh or fat enough to join in the showing malarky anyway, its not what he would be good at (and is too old!)


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			maybe you should think before you type so you dont offend lots of people, but maybe you just dont care

Click to expand...

this is an internet forum not "real life" lighten up people

I dont care what your cobs have done, I dont care how fast they go, I just dont like the way they look!  Porsches go fast, dont like those either!


----------



## MrsMozart (29 March 2010)

And to think I was going to sleep early tonight...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			I still dont like cobs    

Click to expand...

Are you just ignoring the evidence I out infront of you about a cob doing advanced dressage???

Or are you just not wanting to admit that dressage is a competition now???

Nikki xxxx


----------



## Godknows (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

Shils I can only assume you have a death wish

Plus I hate thoroughbreds I find them very marish (even when they are geldings) and always seem to break.

My cob is great and will turn his hoof to anything (well he used to a couple of years ago)


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

so you are just posting to irritate people- good to know


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Ester, you own a cob don't you?? Brown nosing ring leaders is such an unattractive habit.

If showing isn't a proper competition, I challenge you to stick your horses in a qualifier and see how they do... 
Of course, our cobs need no preparation or training whatsoever for showing, so no I guess it can't be a proper competition. And no, no 'performance' necessary, in fact, I might not bother schooling this year. Of course there is much more skill involved in dressage, where you have to conentrate hard to ensure you stop and start and the right markers and keep your horses head as close to it's chest as possible... and in xc and sj where you have to flap as hard as you can to get your horse to throw itself over xc and sj fences... silly me. I must pay more attention in future.
Thank you for the education. It was set to be such a dull evening. 
*rolls eyes*
		
Click to expand...

showing is about production. schooling and lots more prep. dressage is about schooling, precision, athletiscism. In some ways they are not so different, in other ways they are very different. Dresage is not about pinning head to horses chest. Pot..kettle.. sig....... (and no I don't normally say things like that!) 

and flapping  ...... thats why spurs were invented surely?


----------



## MochaDun (29 March 2010)

Katherine1975 I just love your OH's mare, stunning.

And I'm not just saying that to wind Shilasdair up!


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

SHILLS OMG U R SO TOTALY SELFISH YOU DONT NO NOFING ABOT COB THEY RULE AND WOT DO U RIDE THE DEVILS HORSE? BET ITS A SKINNY FOROBRED WOT CANT EVEN KEEP SOUND INNIT OVER BOGGY GROUND NO BUT YER BUT NO UR OUT OF ORDER 

DIS IS ME ON MA COB AYEEEE!


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

Naturally said:



			SHILLS OMG U R SO TOTALY SELFISH YOU DONT NO NOFING ABOT COB THEY RULE AND WOT DO U RIDE THE DEVILS HORSE? BET ITS A SKINNY FOROBRED WOT CANT EVEN KEEP SOUND INNIT OVER BOGGY GROUND NO BUT YER BUT NO UR OUT OF ORDER 

DIS IS ME ON MA COB AYEEEE! 





Click to expand...

In English?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			showing is about production. schooling and lots more prep. dressage is about schooling, precision, athletiscism. In some ways they are not so different, in other ways they are very different. Dresage is not about pinning head to horses chest. Pot..kettle.. sig....... (and no I don't normally say things like that!) 

and flapping  ...... thats why spurs were invented surely?
		
Click to expand...

I disagree!!!! Yes its who looks and MOVES better on the day but so is dressage!!!!!

Agree about the precision but when your doing your individual show the judge wants to see the same thing as a dressage judge does, effertless communication between horse and rider, IE literally no obvious aids.

Oh and I wouldnt say her horses head is stuck to its chest in her sig at all so maybe get your specs checked.

Now if I put a smiley on the end of that does it make it nicer????

Nikki xxxxx


----------



## katherine1975 (29 March 2010)

Thank you MochaDun you can come and ride her!


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

Excuse me, my fat cob-loving sister was using the computer just then. She's not good enough to ride proper horses. Oh how I look down upon her from my noble steed. 

Seriously you lot, I'm uphaulled by your headless chicken reactions. I'm sure this has been done before but with a lot less hysteria.

Maybe the old smileys helped


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

shils' horse







think I can see the shire........


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			soph...... everyone is entitled to their opinions I have given mine nowt to do with anyone else thank you so I find your comment rather unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!! A lot of people find this entire thread rather unnecessary, but as long as the ring leaders agree with what's being posted to wind people up, it's fine. Yet I post something to wind you all up back and you bite back... perhaps that was my intention... after all, this post was clearly to amuse the people posting it, so maybe I am just providing my own piece of amusement? It's really not worth getting worked up about Ester... 



ester said:



			showing is about production. schooling and lots more prep. dressage is about schooling, precision, athletiscism. In some ways they are not so different, in other ways they are very different. Dresage is not about pinning head to horses chest. Pot..kettle.. sig....... (and no I don't normally say things like that!) 

and flapping  ...... thats why spurs were invented surely?
		
Click to expand...

However, this quote is below the belt, personal and very cheap... how much do you know about my horse that allows you to make such comments???
Do you honestly think that this is what I think about dressage, xc and showjumping. Unfortunately, unlike some, you included, I appreciate that every discipline requires it's own different areas of skill. I was merely making a point. It's a shame that in you're rising to the bate you had to involve a bitchy, snidey, uneducated comment about a horse and situation you know nothing about. Nobody else has been so rude as to bring personal comments into this. This just says it all really.


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			In English?
		
Click to expand...

Shhhhh....Natch is on our 'side'...
S


----------



## GypsyGirl (29 March 2010)

This is a bit silly really. I think someone is rather bored and have nothing better to do then write posts like this. Even if it was ment to be a joke. I think its unfair that your saying these things. 

My little mare is lovely, shes only 13.3 and she will happily go round jumping 4ft3. I will admit though, she is a lot better at xc. But she will also do well in dressage and showing. She is a really nice pony and yeah she is a novice ride, I mean my 3 year old niece and 7 year old niece come up to ride and shes nice as pie to them! Im not a novice at all, Ive worked at racing stables and everything in the past and im quite happy with whatever I have. 

But what ever happens your always going to love what ever horse you have. How would you like it if someone put a post up on why people have Warmbloods? and let everyone comment on that. My mare isnt FAT - and atm she is HAIRY, but then again its this time of year and shes moulting. 

I take it that yours is clipped all the time then and is never hairy or moulting. She is a great horse to ride. The last time she went xc she followed a TB round and managed to keep up with him and done everything she could. People were suprised at how well she was and that she actully managed to keep up with an ex racer. 

I take it that you have nothing better to do then to make posts up like this.


----------



## flowerlady (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sparkles (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

My thoughts? You are very brave person for posting that on here.

I take it you don't follow cob showing? Or even met a decent cob at least?
If you're going on your bad bred bog cob then yes, you;ll get what you described. But you'll get that with badly bred other breeds too. There are standards and when kept ad produced to them they are superb creatures.

As far as being for 'scaredy novices' I strongly differ. I've NEVER advised a novice to a get a cob for a first horse or to learn on. Too big, too strong and generally why they turn into the barge arse bad tempered ones you describe. Winni was an absolute fruit loop, heavy cob that was COMPLETELY turbo with no brakes at all but would jump the moon. Would out gallop and out jump any warmblood or hunter here. But in all fairness, he was a complete and utter nutcase to ride. Keets was a controllable turbo cob who was just a tank soon as you aimed him at a fence and did 4ft+ courses and affiliated SJ and BE.
And Dukey....well. He's just Dukey. Not met a person yet who hasn't fallen in love with him tbh.

No cob I know at present is a novice ride or anything you describe. You need to go to county level ridden cob showing and allow yourself to be introduced to proper coblets! I'll be damned if you find one 'hairy cob' on our yard lol. They're all hogged and clipped within the first hour or arrival. 

So your answer to your post? Because they're a complete bundle of fun and a walking party and hold no fear factor at all.


For the record, I'm a thoroughbred owner/warmblood fan myself...but couldn't have a yard without a fun little coblet on it too alongside!


----------



## brighthair (29 March 2010)

for the people that are getting upset - I think you will find this post is tongue in cheek and not actually a "I hate cobs rant". Although she does, but thats another post..... ;-)


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Shhhhh....Natch is on our 'side'...
S 

Click to expand...

init


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

Jeez, you could all at least make Shils work a bit! She'll get fat and lazy (bit like a cob actually!) if you make her life so easy!!

Cobs aren't half as bad as those mongrel Shire X TBs, I heard they only bred them so the TB adds some flavour to the tough Shire meat??


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

soph..nope I like to read your post and you showing reports and, spending too much time on here for my own good noted that it had come up on discussion before actually. I remember because I have similar probs with my boy who has similar tendencies. 

shall I add a few more smileys cos really all in jest     as we really have been here before and perhaps it those that didnt see the previous thread that are finding it harder? 

I disagree with glitterfuzz's choice of horse, her with mine. Thats ok otherwise they would all look the same


----------



## jnb (29 March 2010)

double post - deleted


----------



## jnb (29 March 2010)

brighthair said:



			for the people that are getting upset - I think you will find this post is tongue in cheek and not actually a "I hate cobs rant". Although she does, but thats another post..... ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I know that's not what Shilasdair meant.....not so sure about some of the groupies though! 
 (does the smiley make it OK?)


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			soph..nope I like to read your post and you showing reports and, spending too much time on here for my own good noted that it had come up on discussion before actually. I remember because I have similar probs with my boy who has similar tendencies. 

shall I add a few more smileys cos really all in jest     as we really have been here before and perhaps it those that didnt see the previous thread that are finding it harder? 

I disagree with glitterfuzz's choice of horse, her with mine. Thats ok otherwise they would all look the same 

Click to expand...

So you know all about my horse do you? So, when you noted that it had come up in discussion before... what did you learn about my horse that qualified you so to be able to comment so rudely and so personally??

I think we all realise that it is fine to disagree, but to say that showing is not a competition and to make personal comments about someones horse is not just disagreeing, it's narrow minded and pathetically rude.


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

would you like to borrow my clippers?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (29 March 2010)

Ooh, this again.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			would you like to borrow my clippers? 

Click to expand...

Can you not cut your own hair to see if there is a brain in there????

And she needs them why????

Nikki


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

In answer to Shils question, from this thread I have deduced that people want to own Cobs because they are far too highly strung to own anything else. They need a nice stoic cob when they become hysterical...


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			I think we all realise that it is fine to disagree, but to say that showing is not a competition and to make personal comments about someones horse is not just disagreeing, it's narrow minded and pathetically rude.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention tongue in cheek.


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

NiknKia said:



			Can you not cut your own hair to see if there is a brain in there????

Nikki 

Click to expand...

i dont have any


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

Naturally, ester's comment about my sig was not tongue in cheek. She was upset because I'd said she was brown nosing.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			i dont have any
		
Click to expand...

Ahh the point emerges................

Nikki xxxx


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

Right, can we keep the abuse non-personal, please, or Admin will spank you all...and she may get carried away...
S


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

brains, yep we can see that does adding a smily make it okay


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

soph I was rude because you suggested I was not speaking my own mind when in my time on here I have only ever done that, I only do in RL tbh

In fact I think that is the first time I have ever been 'rude' to anyone tbh because I normally bite my tongue but you were personal so I decided not to on this occasion.

eta you got there before me... yup spot on cos I wasn't


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

ester said:



			shils' horse







think I can see the shire........  

Click to expand...




Shilasdair said:



			Shhhhh....Natch is on our 'side'...
S 

Click to expand...

It is true, I do ride a horse remarkably like the one pictured. If you get him really wound up he breathes fire and everything


----------



## brighthair (29 March 2010)

*wanders off to start a thread entitled "why I dislike Arabs"*

;-)


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

who decided to call them cobs anyway, why not baguette or loaf?  I think Loaf would be better then you can tell people you have a show loaf


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			brains, yep we can see that does adding a smily make it okay

Click to expand...

Yup you can say anything as long as it has a smiley even personal abuse!!!

Works for me!!

Nikki xxxx


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

brighthair said:



			*wanders off to start a thread entitled "why I dislike Arabs"*

;-)
		
Click to expand...

oooh I dont like those either!!!


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

I suggested you were sucking up to the ring leaders... you suggest I'm abusing my horse! There's a fundamental difference!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (29 March 2010)

Gf - hardehar. I _think_ you may have made your point  

Smileys in place for good measure.


----------



## Sparkles (29 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			In answer to Shils question, from this thread I have deduced that people want to own Cobs because they are far too highly strung to own anything else. They need a nice stoic cob when they become hysterical...



Click to expand...

There may be some truth in that......Dukey, to me, is also named the 'hangover horse'. Needs no explaination! lol.

So,so far we've deduced cobs are for; stressheads and drunks correct?

lmao. Any more for anymore to add to the equation? 

Aaaaaah. Our coblet'sat Addington tomorrow competing  And I'm on RedBull and raring ready to go at 4am this morning


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

ahh this thread is so much fun im forgetting all my troubles as i sit here laughing


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			I suggested you were sucking up to the ring leaders... you suggest I'm abusing my horse! There's a fundamental difference!
		
Click to expand...

     yawn          .


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

NiknKia said:



			Yup you can say anything as long as it has a smiley even personal abuse!!!

Works for me!!

Nikki xxxx
		
Click to expand...

yay see im new here, and im glad to know how it works, thanks


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			yawn          .
		
Click to expand...


How ironic 

((smileys ^ )


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			who decided to call them cobs anyway, why not baguette or loaf?  I think Loaf would be better then you can tell people you have a show loaf
		
Click to expand...

Because of the expression 'having a cob on...' meaning to be a stroppy get, we all know that as well as fat and lazy, cobs are stroppy little feckers


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

Fleabite said:



			How ironic 

((smileys ^ )
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly. It's obvious boring because it's not in agreement with GF.


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

_***thinks clipping the beast must have worked, as no one has yet referred to the large cob in my sig, he's a HW hunter, honest***_


----------



## brighteyes (29 March 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			What about the welsh pony that won the european champs for children/young riders - machno ???? can't remember the name
		
Click to expand...

Machno Carwyn  - load of rubbish!  Couldn't jump out of its own way... see?


----------



## Izzwizz (29 March 2010)

Oh dear, thought we had a new style forum troll on here for a minute!


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Naturally, ester's comment about my sig was not tongue in cheek. She was upset because I'd said she was brown nosing.
		
Click to expand...

b***er it I've lots track of who said what he said she said nobody didn't do last tuesday. Apologies to all concerned


----------



## Tiffany (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			we have a fat cob at our yard, we call him Belgain becasue he looks like a Belgian blue cow!   His owner tries to hide the hairyness by shaving him but hes still a fat hairy cob underneath

if he was human he would be rab c nesbitt!  

I find cobs quite offensive!  I dont have a favourite type, I just dislike cobs - sorry cob lovers 

Click to expand...

Presume being a yard manager you wouldn't have cobs on your yard then?


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			My thoughts exactly. It's obvious boring because it's not in agreement with GF.
		
Click to expand...

its the personal attacks and ranting thats boring!  If you dont agree with my opinion I dont really care!  I dont like cobs, end of story, not amount of justifying it will make me change my mind, just stop being rude to each other and dont make this personal!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (29 March 2010)

oh the irony


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

The words dog and bone spring to mind


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (29 March 2010)

Agree Gf, each to their own - but the joke is just a _little_ bit old now


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			oh the irony

Click to expand...

Yup the gloves are slowly cumin off 

Nikki xxxx


----------



## brighteyes (29 March 2010)

Poor people buy cobs because they don't have to feed them much and they stay nice and fat.  You can't buy saddles to fit (more money saved) and they don't need rugs because of all the hair and fluff.


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Poor people buy cobs because they don't have to feed them much and they stay nice and fat.  You can't buy saddles to fit (more money saved) and they don't need rugs because of all the hair and fluff.
		
Click to expand...

that made me laugh


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			The words dog and bone spring to mind
		
Click to expand...


I may be being over-sensitive, but these cob owners are quite hostile, aren't they? 
S


----------



## JDChaser (29 March 2010)

I'll never understand how someone can say they don't like a particular breed of horse, when all are individuals and should be approached as so. Just goes to show who the narrow-minded amongst us are, and who believes in stereotypes i suppose. You can't be an effective horserider if you judge a horse before you've even sat on them.


----------



## LittleSoph (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			its the personal attacks and ranting thats boring!  If you dont agree with my opinion I dont really care!  I dont like cobs, end of story, not amount of justifying it will make me change my mind, just stop being rude to each other and dont make this personal! 

Click to expand...

Actually, it's you that's boring. Who made you ruler of all? You're allowed to be rude to every cob owner on this forum yet you expect when you say 'just stop being rude to each other' we will just obey?
You can hypocrite to your CV, having the cheek to call me rude?! And I don't care how personally you take that, you're damn rude and have been from the beginning, so I'm just defending your 'attack', so to speak.

I really don't care if you like cobs or not, it's your manner, your front and your lack of tact that does it for me. As I said, you (not just you) lower the tone of the forum.

ETA: Sorry I forgot to smile....
       

And Shils, yes, sometimes, we are...


----------



## martlin (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I may be being over-sensitive, but these cob owners are quite hostile, aren't they? 
S 

Click to expand...

I'm actually a bit afraid to post anything at all, you know


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Actually, it's you that's boring. Who made you ruler of all? You're allowed to be rude to every cob owner on this forum yet you expect when you say 'just stop being rude to each other' we will just obey?
You can hypocrite to your CV, having the cheek to call me rude?! And I don't care how personally you take that, you're damn rude and have been from the beginning, so I'm just defending your 'attack', so to speak.

I really don't care if you like cobs or not, it's your manner, your front and your lack of tact that does it for me. As I said, you (not just you) lower the tone of the forum.
		
Click to expand...

..............


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I may be being over-sensitive, but these cob owners are quite hostile, aren't they? 
S 

Click to expand...

Must be all that pent up frustration at not owning a proper horse 

You must never be rude to them in person though, they have biceps like a russian shot-putter from all the leaning cobs do!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2010)

I dont own one and I take offence at the statements!!!

i agree with this

I'll never understand how someone can say they don't like a particular breed of horse, when all are individuals and should be approached as so. Just goes to show who the narrow-minded amongst us are, and who believes in stereotypes i suppose. You can't be an effective horserider if you judge a horse before you've even sat on them. 

Nikki xxxx


----------



## brighthair (29 March 2010)

JDChaser said:



			I'll never understand how someone can say they don't like a particular breed of horse, when all are individuals and should be approached as so. Just goes to show who the narrow-minded amongst us are, and who believes in stereotypes i suppose. You can't be an effective horserider if you judge a horse before you've even sat on them.
		
Click to expand...

hey I object to that.... I judge EVERY horse before I get on it, including the ones stood on their back legs, breathing fire, after they've bitten me - that'd be the ones I don't get on! ;-)


----------



## Natch (29 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			You must never be rude to them in person though, they have biceps like a russian shot-putter from all the leaning cobs do! 

Click to expand...

*Spits wine over laptop and thanks god there's no webcam to show her overly developed biceps*


----------



## JDChaser (29 March 2010)

brighthair said:



			hey I object to that.... I judge EVERY horse before I get on it, including the ones stood on their back legs, breathing fire, after they've bitten me - that'd be the ones I don't get on! ;-)
		
Click to expand...


I've worked with many horses who are terrors on the ground, but absolutely wonderful to ride. I even own one


----------



## kezimac (29 March 2010)

i dont mind cobs - good laugh, i have had cobs and loved them and done allsorts with them - i do prefer shorter stride - cant do huge striding warmbloods - but thats cos of my back injury.
My current horse is below - so is she classed as cob???? 15.3hh IDxTB


----------



## brighthair (29 March 2010)

JDChaser said:



			I've worked with many horses who are terrors on the ground, but absolutely wonderful to ride. I even own one  

Click to expand...

true, but whether I see it ridden or on the ground, I still make a judgement of it


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

kezimac said:



			My current horse is below - is she classed as cob???? IDxTB
		
Click to expand...


Oh no, she's much worse than that 

_****Whispers****_

_She's an ID cross!!!_


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

kezimac.

no silly that is an 'Irish Warmblood'  hotx cold =warm in my book anyhow


----------



## kezimac (29 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, she's much worse than that 

_****Whispers****_

_She's an ID cross!!!_



Click to expand...

hahahahaha pmsl - she a pretty id cross though!!!


----------



## Chico Mio (29 March 2010)

brighthair said:



			*wanders off to start a thread entitled "why I dislike Arabs"*

;-)
		
Click to expand...


Now I was happy to laugh at the cob debate - hairy, lummoxes that they are, but I cannot stand by for this!


*flounces out of thread*


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 March 2010)

kezimac said:



			i dont mind cobs - good laugh, i have had cobs and loved them and done allsorts with them - i do prefer shorter stride - cant do huge striding warmbloods - but thats cos of my back injury.
My current horse is below - so is she classed as cob???? 15.3hh IDxTB











Click to expand...

no shes not black, white and hairy, you can see her face and she doesnt have beard and bin lid feet!   Did you buy her from the gypsies for a fiver though?  If so, she may be a cob in disguise!


----------



## Sol (29 March 2010)

Aww, only 15 pages?! Keep going people, this is rather amusing


----------



## jensheff26 (29 March 2010)

i love my little cob i wouldnt swap her for anything and iv just found out shes in foal so few months and i will have a cob foal too. im gonna be one proud nannie, cobs rule


----------



## Hedges (29 March 2010)

I own an Oldenburg gelding and while I love him to bits, I know many cobs that are much better. Because of his pure breeding, my Monty has weakened back legs that mean he cannot take part in dressage or jumping as it causes too much stress.
Does that not prove that cobs are just as good as other horses? They're better than my warmblood....


----------



## kezimac (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			no shes not black, white and hairy, you can see her face and she doesnt have beard and bin lid feet!   Did you buy her from the gypsies for a fiver though?  If so, she may be a cob in disguise!
		
Click to expand...

lol -no but she probably worth about a fiver as shes got navicular and hock spavins!!!!


----------



## Donkeymad (29 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			I dont like fat hairy sloth horses either!
		
Click to expand...

gliterfuzz, I actually find this part offensive. lack of any smileys suggests you mean this, and it is uncalled for.


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

Donkeymad said:



			gliterfuzz, I actually find this part offensive. lack of any smileys suggests you mean this, and it is uncalled for.

Click to expand...

Don't worry, Donkeymad, I don't think any sloths read the forum, so they're unlikely to sue.
S


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (29 March 2010)

WISTON BRIDGET....Top international jumping mare with Tim Stockdale. Second Hickstead Derby. Jumped Aachen and Spruce Meadows Nations Cups, winner of Puissance at Olympia and Foxhunter Champion.
By Rosewall Grandure (Hann) out of Shire mare.

Is she classed as a cob?? I know she looks like one...

Just to clarify - I am not for OR against the bullying of cobs ( Or cob owners for that matter ) My mum owns 2... * slightly embarassed * haha and I love them to bits, wouldn't personally go out and buy one but I love our 2 all the same.

Couldn't find any pics of wiston bridget...Maybe someone who is a little better with computers could find one....

P.S. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO A SMILEY.....DON't TAKE IT PERSONALLY!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (29 March 2010)

Nah, she's not a cob, she's a Lukewarmblood


----------



## ester (29 March 2010)

hannx clydie apparently (I googled)


----------



## kezimac (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			Nah, she's not a cob, she's a Lukewarmblood 

Click to expand...

lol - i like that term - lukewarmblood!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedwards (30 March 2010)

This is possibly one of the most amusing posts i've ever seen on HHO!


PS I do have a Cob (but she's crossed with a TB and dare i say it - a bit of arab too) ducks for cover before stale and mouldy fruit is lobbed at me for having such an atrocious mix - so far Cobs, TBs and Arabs have all had a decent amount of abuse in this thread! oh well i love her!

not to forget a couple of smileys


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (30 March 2010)

Personally I much prefer riding TBs, but I love cobs too.  

I suppose my old boy would be a cob. He has a bit of shire blood in him. I still keep his mane hogged apart from his forelock, and when he was younger, he was always completely clipped, legs and all, so it was easy to keep him clean and smart. He'd grow such a thick coat otherwise.  He was such a brilliant allrounder and in some ways I could do more on him than my TB, like hunting for example, which would blow my TBs brain.


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 March 2010)

oh Shils how I love you   

and just for you my JA coblet and namesake!







and in cob mode to prove he is a cob. (7/8 welsh D with a hint of arab 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 which just made him look well wrong!  )






Would never think he made light work of 1m50 walls or could do a fairly impressive piaffe!! 

Oh and my other old pony also pays a good passing resemblance to a cob as well although he has a good bit of Heinz 57 in him which made him pretty  







oh and here is a cob not to mess with as he has serious attitude


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (30 March 2010)

Ignore her guys, it's just Shils. As long as we all wear garlic wreaths, carry huge crucifixes and don't open the windows at night to let bats in, then we'll be ok. She gets like this every spring - I think it's when the council come to clean out her coffin in her basement...........


----------



## Munchkin (30 March 2010)

QR:


----------



## lady_annabelle (30 March 2010)

i have two cobs and both are faster more unpredictble spooky and generally very fun to ride hehe. than my warmblood and my fatty had no problems keeping up in gallop


----------



## Django Pony (30 March 2010)

Shilasdair et al. = TROLLS

Please do not feed!


----------



## LadyRascasse (30 March 2010)

moses06 said:



			Because I don't like skinny, thin necked willowy stick legged TB's!!

Click to expand...

your just jealous of my crazed lunatic!!!! 

in all seriousness, i have had both and i like both for different reasons. i would go and buy a horse that suited me regardless of bred, colour, sex or age. saying that cobs hurt my knees when i ride lol


----------



## moses06 (30 March 2010)

kezimac said:



			i dont mind cobs - good laugh, i have had cobs and loved them and done allsorts with them - i do prefer shorter stride - cant do huge striding warmbloods - but thats cos of my back injury.
My current horse is below - so is she classed as cob???? 15.3hh IDxTB











Click to expand...

No she's a hunter! and a nice one too!


----------



## aimeejay (30 March 2010)

Ive never had cobs. I do dressage, okay some can do it but in general they are not as responsive to aids etc etc.. Hehe, I had a cob on loan which changed my opinion of plod-a-long when it tonked down a bridleway like a lunatic after a leaf had fallen off a tree   I think its personal opinion, so you dont see cobs at top end competition but, why would some one who wants to have fun and doesnt want to deal with a bad mannered horse want a badminton star ? To those people getting worked up about 'well my cob is sharp' etc.. Lighten up, I dont think anyone is trying to upset you 

Edited due to cr*p spelling


----------



## Shysmum (30 March 2010)

Oooooooooooooo, I think this post is tongue in cheek !!! Please don't take it serious chaps.. sm x


----------



## misst (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			In answer to Shils question, from this thread I have deduced that people want to own Cobs because they are far too highly strung to own anything else. They need a nice stoic cob when they become hysterical...



Click to expand...

PMSL  says it all really


----------



## Toffee44 (30 March 2010)

Well at least if you hve a cob you dont have to buy lots of rugs, and you dont have to worry about him being a fussy eater  you dont have stable to muck out, coz they can live out and you can leave them turned away for months get back on and you wont have a nutter between your legs that throws you off lots 

Suppose the downer is you spend a fortune on fencing


----------



## Thunder (30 March 2010)

In this world on the forums
All can have their view
Yet to intentionally offend others
Is not the thing to do.

Ive schooled and trained a multitude
From fells to thoroughbreds from the track
Ex eventers and medium dressage horses
So Ive plenty of wool on my back

Some of you ride warmbloods
Who I liken to Labradors
Some of you like thoroughbreds
When you can keep them on all fours

An equines not just a type or breed
Theres the personality of the horse
Indeed Ive seen and ridden cobs
Who leave TBs standing on a course

To me it shows a lack of knowledge
To label all cobs hairy, lazy and fat
When clippers, exercise and joie de vie
Easily banish all of that.

My personal opinion
Of the reason for this thread
Is to stir trouble, to light touchpaper
And upset people with whats said 

However, ending I would like to say
To Shilasdair and glitterfuzz to, 
That all the cobs Ive met in my life
Have better manners and etiquette than you.


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

Ahh I do love it when Shils starts something off like this!

But several of the examples mentioned (Cadri etc.) are Welsh D's they aren't "Cobs" (as in the type)  and therefore I do not believe they count 

Like Ester I really want Shills to clarify whether she includes D's in this Cob fiasco?!


----------



## Chunkie (30 March 2010)

toffee44 said:



			Well at least if you hve a cob you dont have to buy lots of rugs,
		
Click to expand...

Says who??  If you have a cob it is absolutely ESSENTIAL that you buy it loads and loads of rugs which you will never EVER use because it is a fat hairy beast that you chuck out in the field for three months over the winter.............HOWEVER - that is NO excuse for not buying rugs!!  

Darling Shils - I can't believe how many people have risen to the bait  - especially as it's only a couple of months since you last posted this one!  P.S. - my cob commits the cardinal sin of being hairy AND pulling a cart!


----------



## The_snoopster (30 March 2010)

Well this thread made my bacon butty go down in lumps , I do hope someone will start a thread on why they hate WB,s. Katie price rugs is what springs to mind when I see them prancing around.
And the TB,s only get an outing on grand national day splendant in there newmarket exercise rugs , ducking for cover now


----------



## Chunkie (30 March 2010)

trendybraincell said:



			Ahh I do love it when Shils starts something off like this!

But several of the examples mentioned (Cadri etc.) are Welsh D's they aren't "Cobs" (as in the type)  and therefore I do not believe they count 

Like Ester I really want Shills to clarify whether she includes D's in this Cob fiasco?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - we are Llanarth and very definitely Welsh D - does that mean we don't count even though we pull a cart?


----------



## Tinkerbee (30 March 2010)

Well its nice to see we didn't lose any of the humourless nutters in the switch over.


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

molmoo1 said:



			Oh dear - we are Llanarth and very definitely Welsh D - does that mean we don't count even though we pull a cart?  

Click to expand...

We need Shills to clarify...and you don't pull a cart, you drive


----------



## Chunkie (30 March 2010)

trendybraincell said:



			We need Shills to clarify...and you don't pull a cart, you drive 

Click to expand...

I know that, but "pulling a cart" sounds soo much more "cobbish", which will appeal to Shils more than "driving"......  

ets that although if we are recognised by Shils as a Sec D and therefore not a cob, then yes, we do drive.  Only cobs pull carts.


----------



## aimeerose (30 March 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



			Well its nice to see we didn't lose any of the humourless nutters in the switch over.
		
Click to expand...

hahaha now that made me chuckle


----------



## Toffee44 (30 March 2010)

molmoo1 said:



			Says who??  If you have a cob it is absolutely ESSENTIAL that you buy it loads and loads of rugs which you will never EVER use because it is a fat hairy beast that you chuck out in the field for three months over the winter.............HOWEVER - that is NO excuse for not buying rugs!!  

Click to expand...

Oh ok rephrase:

You only have to put one rug on a cob at anyone time not 3 or 4 or if your daring not one at all


----------



## Minxie (30 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

OMG why would anybody want a poofy TB or warmblood. They are such a bunch of big girls blouses who cry if a crisp bag blows by.  They mess around completely incapable of putting one foot in front of the other without making a huge show of it and end up looking like their arse is chewing a toffee and can't go out in a drizzle of rain without 4 rugs on  

If we were to personify horses I'd say.

TB = Paris Hilton.  Nice to look at but truly vacuous.

Cobs = Russell Crowe. Equally nice to look at but considerably more interesting.

Now in all honesty - who would you rather have dinner with


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (30 March 2010)

lol...how funny!

i have never, and never will, own a cob.just dont like them (i exclude D's from this BTW), but i teach a couple and can appreciate them for what they are, and how much fun they give their owners.


----------



## The_snoopster (30 March 2010)

My cob mare is in foal to a WB will that make her foal a tepid blood ?


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			lol...how funny!

i have never, and never will, own a cob.just dont like them (i exclude D's from this BTW), but i teach a couple and can appreciate them for what they are, and how much fun they give their owners.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear we are exempt 

I don't like TBs but would gladly make an exception for your lad


----------



## Theresa_F (30 March 2010)

Evil Shils - you have been down under for far too long.

Simply - because I can put two very novice riders on my two 5 year olds and they go out for a hack and come back with the riders onboard and safe and happy (I assume clydes are included in cobs).  I can then get on Stinky and go and and pop a 1 m course and win loads of prizes at shows, and he attracts attentions whereever he goes as he is such a stunning looking lad and really stands out, ditto Farra.

Plus, in the case of Stinky, he knows just where to nudge your boob so you find the cancer growth - so you can't beat a gypsy cob for medical knowledge

I also have to admit that watching one of the TBs the other day playing around, I am at the age now where I like to have just get out and have fun with no faffing over crisp packets etc and really don't miss that side of riding how.


----------



## Meeny Miny Mo (30 March 2010)

Wow! What a grand selection of narrowminded people there are on here.

I dont own a cob - in fact i have 2 TBs but as a horse lover in general i find the majority of these posts insulting cobs and their owners highly insulting.

I agree you are entitled to your own opinions, but implying cobs are only good for the meat man, making rude personal remarks about other people's horses and just being plain ignorant is below the belt. you should be ashamed of yourselves.

You in your 'cliquey' groups, I can imagine, would be the same group of people on livery yards or shows looking down their noses at the young girl on her not so perfect pony.

Like I said i have 2 TBs, my friend has a Welsh section D, he is hairy and round but he runs rings round my two, before he was diagnosed with navicular, he did a lot of dressage. He moves beautifully - far better than my gangly TBs! 

For those 'dissing' cobs you have clearly never met a good one, most are far from ploddy, even the one i rode at my local riding school had no brakes and he was a traditional cob!


----------



## aimeejay (30 March 2010)

Meeny Miny Mo- I dont think everyone is being serious, take everything said with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

Tis partly true though, I have a cob because I would be terrified of a TB or warmblood   and happy to admit it! 

Theresa I think you will have to change his show name to Dr Stinky


----------



## Spudlet (30 March 2010)

I love cobs  They are much better than prima donna horses that need 25,000 rugs as soon as the temperature drops below 25 degrees Celcius and that can't go out for 25 seconds without doing themselves an injury and they look much nicer than horrid skinny horses, that come out of winter looking like rubbish and can't deal with wetness, coldness, hotness, dryness, windiness, calmness, or any other kind of -ness you care to mention... 

It was Highland ponies (OK not cobs but equally beautiful) that went all the way around Scotland to raise funds for World Horse Welfare last year - never mind prancing about like pratts in an arena - now that's what I call a horse! http://www.afinehorse.co.uk/a_thousand_miles.html

People own cobs because they are not too scared to leave the indoor school every once in a while and get out and about in the big wide world, unlike all those people that own what they call 'proper' horses but never actually leave the arena...


----------



## Tinkerbee (30 March 2010)

Meeny Miny Mo said:



			Wow! What a grand selection of narrowminded people there are on here.

I dont own a cob - in fact i have 2 TBs but as a horse lover in general i find the majority of these posts insulting cobs and their owners highly insulting.

I agree you are entitled to your own opinions, but implying cobs are only good for the meat man, making rude personal remarks about other people's horses and just being plain ignorant is below the belt. you should be ashamed of yourselves.

You in your 'cliquey' groups, I can imagine, would be the same group of people on livery yards or shows looking down their noses at the young girl on her not so perfect pony.

Like I said i have 2 TBs, my friend has a Welsh section D, he is hairy and round but he runs rings round my two, before he was diagnosed with navicular, he did a lot of dressage. He moves beautifully - far better than my gangly TBs! 

For those 'dissing' cobs you have clearly never met a good one, most are far from ploddy, even the one i rode at my local riding school had no brakes and he was a traditional cob!
		
Click to expand...

 Dear me...


----------



## Vixxy (30 March 2010)

Why am I buying a hairy cob type?

I have owned a fair amount of different horses and ponies since I was first bought a pony as a child. (Warmbloods, Arabs, Sports Ponies, Welsh D's, TB's to name a few breeds). I competed as a kid in affiliated jumping until I turned 15 and was told if I did not give up competing I would be in a wheelchair by 40.

I like horses like Ollie in my sig owned for 5 years, truth is with my illness I need a horse that can live in the field for a month or two and be sane when I get back on, I often need time off riding for hospital and treatments. A few days ago I had a nasty fall when riding him after 2 and a half months off. My old Welsh D would easily be turned away and brought back to work with no problems at all (I miss him so much PTS a few years back).

I do not any longer want a horse that drops condition in winter if there are periods I cannot ride (last warmblood I owned, easy to ride and get a nice tune out of but what an effort to keep her looking good). I do not want huge vets bills from accidents caused by the horses stupidity (Last TB I owned was always up to something). 

That leads me to my black and white hairy cob type being vetted today, I am no less a rider than years gone by. I am not a nervous or a novice, I do not need a warmblood or TB to prove I am a good rider. I do not like the fluffy feet but then I have my trusty clippers and fully intend to use them. I want to have fun on my horse, I have an immune system that is really messed up and a whole load of other medical issues. I just want to reduce my risk of needless falls from bronking and stupidity.

You are more than welcome to hate my new cob, I just wanted to explain why I am buying one


----------



## Theresa_F (30 March 2010)

Just to let you know Shils does this regularly and she is really a very nice person though she will hate me for letting you know.  She also has her own guilty secret with regard to the chunky side of life horses.

Don't get wound up but take this post in the fun but naughty way it has been put forward.


----------



## TinselRider (30 March 2010)

This is still going?!? oh my.......


----------



## Vixxy (30 March 2010)

Ohh I am not offended, I just thought adding a genuine reason (apart from being a novice) for owning a fluffy, fat, hairy, bad tempered monster would be a good thing 


I have only just read the thread as I have not been on so much.


----------



## Mynyddcymro (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

Have to completely disagree with that statement! Does anyone remember Reesh? He was a GRADE A WELSH SECTION D! Admittedly he was the only one in the world during his time but he was a cob all the same. He easily jumped around 1.50m courses and successfully did so for a number of years. Hes still alive and kicking at the age of 24  And is definately hairy right now!


----------



## MrsMozart (30 March 2010)

Minxie said:



			OMG why would anybody want a poofy TB or warmblood. They are such a bunch of big girls blouses who cry if a crisp bag blows by.  They mess around completely incapable of putting one foot in front of the other without making a huge show of it and end up looking like their arse is chewing a toffee and can't go out in a drizzle of rain without 4 rugs on  

If we were to personify horses I'd say.

TB = Paris Hilton.  Nice to look at but truly vacuous.

Cobs = Russell Crowe. Equally nice to look at but considerably more interesting.

Now in all honesty - who would you rather have dinner with 

  

Click to expand...

You made me splurt my elevenses all over my 'pooter!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

*mentions to frank we will be doing 1.50s next weekend* 

iirc when this cropped up a while ago the first thread was antiwarmblood......and shils posted an anticob thread in response to that if that makes any difference to people. We have also had anti arab and anti TB at some point. We all love our horses (and cobs  ) dearly it doesnt mean anyone else has to like them


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (30 March 2010)

Originally Posted by Prince33Sp4rkle  
lol...how funny!

i have never, and never will, own a cob.just dont like them (i exclude D's from this BTW), but i teach a couple and can appreciate them for what they are, and how much fun they give their owners. 

"Glad to hear we are exempt 

I don't like TBs but would gladly make an exception for your lad  "

awww thanks  but honestly i know he's not everyones cup of tea and there are a lot of people who would never ever want a TB.....thats fine, leaves more for me lol!

be uber dull if we all liked the same thing...my best friend has a mega flash WB......which totally doesnt rock my boat as a horse, but as a personality i still like him and can appreciate why she adores him. she wouldnt want to swap me for my TB, but i wouldnt want to swap her either, and we dont scrap about it!!!!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (30 March 2010)

Because, Shils,I like having a horse that's more opinionated than I am 

*AAaaaahhhh its hideous-look away now*














Dex in the SkySports advert with Mike Wedderburn


----------



## MrsMozart (30 March 2010)

The_snoopster said:



			My cob mare is in foal to a WB will that make her foal a tepid blood ?

Click to expand...

Thanks TS  That's just made my tea follow my elvenses all over my 'pooter 

Shils - thank you for this post, I really and truly needed a good laugh. The day may yet go down the pan and join the others of late, but for five minutes you and others have made me laugh   

And for the record: I'm a fully paid up Cob owning Warmblood owning member of the equine world. And a Gold member of the BHS   

Oh dear, off to clean up the pooter


----------



## cundlegreen (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

I can't let this one pass. See my post on the breeding forum http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=356750
Heres my hairy stallion pulling a "cart" please note off the ground movement,





and heres a pic of his 2 year old Welsh cob son "playing"





and yet Andrew Gould has ridden him, and said he'd do really well affiliated dressage. He's also jumped clear at the Royal International Horse Show. Its the size that limits to what level they can perform at, and the  cob crosses can go right to the top.
OK Rant over!!


----------



## Minxie (30 March 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Thanks TS  That's just made my tea follow my elvenses all over my 'pooter 

Shils - thank you for this post, I really and truly needed a good laugh. The day may yet go down the pan and join the others of late, but for five minutes you and others have made me laugh   

And for the record: I'm a fully paid up Cob owning Warmblood owning member of the equine world. And a Gold member of the BHS   

Oh dear, off to clean up the pooter 

Click to expand...

Now see this proves it exactly.

The fact your incapable of doing something chewing while reading without needing a bib is the clearly the warmblood owner in you.

The fact you find the posts funny is clearly the cob owner in you


----------



## dreamcometrue (30 March 2010)

Pffft!!!  Hahahahahaha!

Why would anyone want a warmblood.  Wrap its legs in cotton wool in case a grain of sand touches it.  Rider is scared of it.  Dadada could go on.......................

I don't have a cob btw.


----------



## Scheherezade (30 March 2010)

cloudandmatrix said:



			oh silly me, i quite forgot, your warmbloods have been round baminton already

Click to expand...

Hah, I love that steamroller effect when something goes COMPLETELY over someones' head. And they just keep going... and going










And going.


----------



## zoeshiloh (30 March 2010)

OK, so I haven't read through the entire thread (can't be bothered!) but in response to the OP' first comment, here goes;

I have ALWAYS ridden nutters - WBs/TBs - lack of funds meant I could only afford to buy horses with problems, so I ended up with the psychos! I am not a nervous rider, and I am capable of schooling a horse to a decent level. I have never really seen the appeal that cobs have to offer - give me a nice hunter/sportshorse anyday.

However, having spent a year watching cob classes at affiliated shows, and seeing some rather stunning hairies I started to think "hmmm I quite fancy one of those". I have never been a cob person, my OH was taken aback when I commented that I quite fancied a traditional. I did a bit more research and found that choosing the right one can mean you do not have to compromise on what the WBs and TBs offer. I wanted one with good confo, straight, fluid movement (yes, that is hard to find, I admit) and a nice attitude. I found the perfect little filly sitting just down the road. Her movement is easily as good as some dressage horses I have ridden, and her confo is superb. She has beautifully straight action. 

I have to say your first post does contradict itself somewhat - firstly you say they are stroppy then you say only novices should ride them - to get the best out of a cob, you have to be an extremely talented rider, not just gutsy like most of those riding the TBs and WBs. In my opinion those getting a cob to go well are far more talented than the likes of the teenagers clinging onto some of the hairbrained "proper horses" that people on here favour.

There is **** in every breed, there are opinionated, firey, even dangerous horses in every 'type' with bad movement and confo, it does not give anyone the right to brand the entire 'type' with the same closet statement. It would be a bit like someone saying "why would anyone want a TB - they are prone to injuries, nutty, headcases, and only bought by people who can't afford a proper horse because there are so many out there given away for free". One statement does not suit all! 

Anyway, I chose to have a cob for a bit of a change, and I am loving it. Yes, she has spark about her, but I am capable of putting her in her place. She is a nice looking filly, has good confo and paces, and is far more relaxed than my hyped up WBs that she shares a field with. She is NOT easier to look after (contrary to popular belief) as her feathers need tending to, she has a pink nose, and I am paranoid about the likes of lice and sweet itch. I have in all probability taken on a more high-maintenance horse, but she is such a character that I don't mind. 

Am I a novice? No. Am I nervous? No. Do I like a challenge? Yes. Do I appreciate a horse as an individual rather than what 'type' it is? Yes. 

That is why I want to own a horse, and if the horse that fits the bill happens to be a cob, then so be it.


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

QR - Funny thread!  I especially love those who are outraged at one type of horse being slated, cobs, and whom then in response start to bash other types, WBs/TBs - genius!


----------



## Indy (30 March 2010)

Ryan's Son wasn't exactly a TB was he?


----------



## amandaco2 (30 March 2010)

:rolls eyes:


----------



## zoeshiloh (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			QR - Funny thread!  I especially love those who are outraged at one type of horse being slated, cobs, and whom then in response start to bash other types, WBs/TBs - genius! 

Click to expand...

Hmmm I did not 'bash' other breeds in my post, I stated I had always had WBs/TBs that were nutty because of my budget, NOT that all WBs/TBs are nutty. I went on to say that you cannot tar all by the same brush, and used most people's perception of TBs as an example, it was not a statement to say that I thought TBs were like that. 

I am not anti any type/breed of horse - as I said, there are good and bad in EVERY strain. Was it Mark Rashid who said "a good horse is never a bad colour"? - Well, my thoughts are "A good horse is never a bad breed/type"


----------



## dreamcometrue (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			QR - Funny thread!  I especially love those who are outraged at one type of horse being slated, cobs, and whom then in response start to bash other types, WBs/TBs - genius! 

Click to expand...

I don't see anyone "bashing".  However, OP did state that warmblood was the better alternative to cob in OP's opinion.  People are responding to this.


----------



## Spudlet (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			QR - Funny thread!  I especially love those who are outraged at one type of horse being slated, cobs, and whom then in response start to bash other types, WBs/TBs - genius! 

Click to expand...

But, but, but... it is a well-known fact that all TBs and WBs have one leg shorter than all the others, it is the only rational explanation for all that falling over! In fact did you know racehorses all are bred to have one leg shorter so they can gallop faster round the bends of the course? It's true you know, true as I'm riding this bike! That's also why there is always a track round the edge of an arena, it's to compensate for all the odd legs.

**nods sagely, having Enlightened the forum**


----------



## BayJosie (30 March 2010)

Hate these threads.

So obviously intended as a joke to rile people. Pathetic imo.

But in answer to someone who said Cobs don't do proper afflilaited competeition...

My cob does Advanced level dressage actually. AFFLIATED. 

Jesus Christ. not liking one particular breed of horse is one thing but saying they should be slaughtered is a disgraceful thing to come out of the mouth of someone who is meant to be a horse lover. If I was you I'd be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

zoeshiloh said:



			Hmmm I did not 'bash' other breeds in my post, I stated I had always had WBs/TBs that were nutty because of my budget, NOT that all WBs/TBs are nutty. I went on to say that you cannot tar all by the same brush, and used most people's perception of TBs as an example, it was not a statement to say that I thought TBs were like that. 

I am not anti any type/breed of horse - as I said, there are good and bad in EVERY strain. Was it Mark Rashid who said "a good horse is never a bad colour"? - Well, my thoughts are "A good horse is never a bad breed/type"
		
Click to expand...

My post started 'QR', it was not aimed at you, I didn't even read yours.


----------



## ginadrummond (30 March 2010)

Goodness me, sorry to jump in so late but I live in Aberdeenshire and we have snow, blizzards and hail today.  I have changed my dressage entry for evening dressage tomorrow as the forecast is horrendous.  I will be taking my husband's hairy cob, not my gobsmackingly beautiful TB.  My bet is he'll get 75% in the prelim.  He doesn't often get beaten and he's wintered out really well compared to the rest.  He gets ridden once a month if that and is always quiet for my very nervous novice husband.


----------



## Kub (30 March 2010)

I guess it's each to their own but no need to offend half the forum doing it...

I love my coblet, haven't started riding him yet but I'm hoping he will be able to do a bit of everything. He has great conformation and lovely paces, as long as I train him right (with help), hoping he'll turn his hoof to anything. I like cobs because they are slightly saner, sturdier (in my opinion) and what I personally prefer. They're great for those who are nervous and then also for those that want to compete and go far, each one is different and has it's own thing going for it.

I'm not a big fan of TBs/WBs myself, but that's more for me to ride as I'm big and feel like I'll break them! My friends have them and they are lovely, but I find they do take more care and attention due to being a bit more scatty. Then again, I'm sure there are those that are totally bombproof and totally safe, and vice versa for cobs that are slightly insane lol!

I just think that an opinion is fine, but you shouldn't force it on others and you should consider other people's to be just as valid, there's no right or wrong and this is clearly just a way to peeve people off...


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 March 2010)

Aw, that's obviously from someone who's never had a cob? I love my chunky monkey. Quite often we have to agree to disagree, but we always end up kissing and making up again. 

By the way, the idea that cobs are for novices ain't always so I have to say; I know several cobs who would be a serious challenge to a professional rider!! 

In my (biased) opinion if you can get the best out of a cob you can get the best out of any horse that's out there. They don't always give you an armchair ride and its not just a question of schooling it and then pressing the right buttons; you have to work blimmin hard to get the best out of a cob coz he's/she's got a mind of their own and arent afraid to disagree with you if it suits 'em.

Also they suit those of us who aren't prepared (and can't afford) to give the vet an open cheque with plenty of room in front of the decimal point!! (TB & WB owners always seem to be having to get the vet out!!).


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

I don't understand why people are getting het up by a joke thread! It's funny people, a bit of banter, not an excuse for an arguement. Perhaps such banter gets lost by some in the written word, or maybe they are as serious in RL as well, I don't know!
We always have banter similar in spangle bashing threads over in AAD and no one gets worked up by them! (I do note however that several of those spangle owners are also on the pro cob side in this discussion and havn't got upset by the post at all! There is something in that!  )


----------



## Natch (30 March 2010)

trendybraincell said:



			Like Ester I really want Shills to clarify whether she includes D's in this Cob fiasco?!
		
Click to expand...

Add me to the list awaiting clarification 



ester said:



			Tis partly true though, I have a cob because I would be terrified of a TB or warmblood   and happy to admit it! 

Click to expand...

Oh dear, didn't you read the manual on welsh Ds?  



ester said:



			*mentions to frank we will be doing 1.50s next weekend* 

Click to expand...

Will you bl00dy well keep that quiet, I do NOT need my frank to start practicing thank you 



BayJosie said:



			Hate these threads.

So obviously intended as a joke to rile people. Pathetic imo.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand your comment - if its so obviously intended as a joke, surely its not intended to rile people?


----------



## Vixxy (30 March 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			Thanks TS  That's just made my tea follow my elvenses all over my 'pooter 

Shils - thank you for this post, I really and truly needed a good laugh. The day may yet go down the pan and join the others of late, but for five minutes you and others have made me laugh   

And for the record: I'm a fully paid up Cob owning Warmblood owning member of the equine world. And a Gold member of the BHS   

Oh dear, off to clean up the pooter 

Click to expand...

I had to laugh at that one


----------



## Mollymillymoo (30 March 2010)

This is an odd thread... To those of you insisting it is a joke - I don't really understand what is amusing about it? Could you explain? From what I've read you lot are just being plain harsh about other peoples horses and making ok by putting a smily face at the end and saying it's 'tongue in cheek'...? :s

Baiting people over their animals is horrible(of course they are going to get riled!!) and that is what you are doing. Grow up and don't be so bloody unpleasant - how old are you?


----------



## bekstheartist (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			I find cobs quite offensive!  I dont have a favourite type, I just dislike cobs - sorry cob lovers 

Click to expand...

So if a client asked you to paint-by-numbers his prize Cob, you would say no because you find them offensive. I think not.


----------



## glitterfuzz (30 March 2010)

Mynyddcymro said:



			Have to completely disagree with that statement! Does anyone remember Reesh? He was a GRADE A WELSH SECTION D! Admittedly he was the only one in the world during his time but he was a cob all the same. He easily jumped around 1.50m courses and successfully did so for a number of years. Hes still alive and kicking at the age of 24  And is definately hairy right now!
		
Click to expand...

Im talking about your big fat hairy gypsy cob, not a welsh section D,  welsh section D = a proper breed, not a black and white hairy beast with bin lid feet and a belly near its knees!

I find them ugly, I dont care what they can do or if you own one. I dont like the way they look.  I also cant stand the look of Pugs os siamese cats!


----------



## glitterfuzz (30 March 2010)

bekstheartist said:



			So if a client asked you to paint-by-numbers his prize Cob, you would say no because you find them offensive. I think not. 

Click to expand...

Nope, theres one in my signiture, the one that looks like a belgian blue cow!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

Vizslak said:



			(I do note however that several of those spangle owners are also on the pro cob side in this discussion and havn't got upset by the post at all! There is something in that!  )
		
Click to expand...

That's because if you don't have a sense of humour and are unfortunate to own both a Cob AND a Spaniel (who would be THAT masochistic!! ) you will be sectioned sooner or later


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			Im talking about your big fat hairy gypsy cob, not a welsh section D,  welsh section D = a proper breed, not a black and white hairy beast with bin lid feet and a belly near its knees!
		
Click to expand...

 Ah I'm so pleased someone else has removed Ds from the "cob" label, not that I have anything against Cobs  

Besides the Welsh Cob has dinner plate feet not bin lids


----------



## dreamcometrue (30 March 2010)

I have a Spaniel.  Are they the cobs of the dog world?  Sometimes I hate mine.


----------



## abercrombie&titch (30 March 2010)

in the spirit in which I have taken this... I have a cob so I can wedge myself between his wonderfully fat arse, and his 'please put your arms round me thelwell style' neck, and continue to learn to ride (half pass at the moment!!!)... besides which ... I don't like pedestals, I'm afraid of heights... and i like to ride something which has a bigger bum than me!!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			not a black and white hairy beast with bin lid feet and a belly near its knees!
		
Click to expand...

Like this one....














I know you don't care what they can do, just thought I would post an actual cob that has done fairly well at Affiliated Competition, I heard Badminton was a fairly decent track anyway 

But I also appreciate they are few and far between! My 'Cob' (well, at 17hh is he still a cob?) has only winning at a local ODE to write home about, you might have heard of the place actually...


----------



## Nic (30 March 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Dex in the SkySports advert with Mike Wedderburn





Click to expand...

Oi,  Wheres my pic?!!!


----------



## bekstheartist (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			Nope, theres one in my signiture, the one that looks like a belgian blue cow!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry love, think you need to go to specsavers as I cannot see a Belgian Blue Cow on your signiture... 

Anyway, I have two Welsh Cobs and I think they are great!


----------



## zefragile (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			QR - Funny thread!  I especially love those who are outraged at one type of horse being slated, cobs, and whom then in response start to bash other types, WBs/TBs - genius! 

Click to expand...

Inevitable on threads like this. It's like the "who said cobs can't jump?" threads which always go on to bash WBs/TBs.


----------



## wench (30 March 2010)

wasnt there a similar post like this a few months ago???


----------



## cloudandmatrix (30 March 2010)

probably, i get the feeling this is a regular occurance and i have not bashed any other breeds, as i care about not hurting other peoples feelings, and wacking a smily on the end to make it ok


----------



## RolyPolyPony (30 March 2010)

i'm looking at getting a cob. this is probably just because i'm a scaredy novice who hasnt learnt to trot yet!!!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (30 March 2010)

i am having to make a very hard descion about my cob, as she is not a novice nervous ride and she needs someone expierienced to carry on her education she is the most sweettempered mare i have ever met and has so much ability and talent. and clearlyis only useful for leadrein rides


----------



## Achinghips (30 March 2010)

gig47 said:



			I can't let this one pass. See my post on the breeding forum http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=356750
Heres my hairy stallion pulling a "cart" please note off the ground movement,





and heres a pic of his 2 year old Welsh cob son "playing"





and yet Andrew Gould has ridden him, and said he'd do really well affiliated dressage. He's also jumped clear at the Royal International Horse Show. Its the size that limits to what level they can perform at, and the  cob crosses can go right to the top.
OK Rant over!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolute stunners!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2010)

I love this thread. So funny in so many places. A particular highlight being all the people saying how naughty and unsuitable for a novice their cob is. That wouldn't be a fact I'd shout about  The proper competitions to prove cobs can compete, showing in cob classes....


----------



## SpockkyBoy (30 March 2010)

My cob had to be taken off the riding school becuase he was far too forward going for children!! My cob also beat all those spindley TB's/Warmbloods at his last XC event and came first being the smallest, oldest and heaviest set horse in the class.

I think that proves cobs are just as capable of doing what lighter boned horses do. Just because it is hairer, bigger, and maybe doesn't need the maintenace a TB does, doesn't give you the right to insult it.


----------



## Mithras (30 March 2010)

I have to say I think if you are looking for a horse to do a bit of competition on, you are making your life difficult with a cob.  They are not bred for jumping, dressage, eventing, etc -sure some of them will do it but their conformation generally does not assist them.  I've come up against it with my mare - she has only a quarter very hairy cob in her (I've seen her granddam) and the rest is ID and Dutch Warmblood (Animo) but the cob breeding in her holds her back.  Her action is slightly too choppy, her hocks are slightly too upright and she is very, very slow.  On the plus side, she has an incredibly sensible nature but she is nappy and lazy.  And boy is she hairy.  I have to clip her every month in summer just to keep her from overheating when working - and I'm in Scotland!  I have to clip her fetlocks every fortnight, along with various other bits, just to keep her respectable looking.  She has jumped to Newcomers level but I've recently sold her as a hunter as she struggles with it, and I'm pretty sure its the cob conformation and breeding in her.  Even as a hunter, she does all right in Scotland where you generally don't get long, flattish runs but in a real galloping country, she would be left behind.  She's also spooky and not particularly forward going.  Basically, you can really tell that theres a bit of cold blood in her and that it holds her back, competition wise.  

That said, as a general riding horse, the cob cross in her works beautifully.  There are so many overbred half useless warmbloods and TBs around and cobs certainly have their place - in fact they have many, many places!  Not my choice as a riding horse, but they suit plenty of others.  However, I now have a huge German warmblood for BSJA.


----------



## Mickeymoo (30 March 2010)

Its just 'stuck upness' isn't it.. same as BE, God forbid anyone who may BE a cob then.. dam you...


----------



## Tempi (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse. They have their place and its not being owned by me
		
Click to expand...

Ive not read the rest of the replies as i cant be bothered to be honest.  But this comment has really annoyed me.  I have a gorgeous norman cob x tb mare who has a National and Reserve BD title, won at all levels up to medium.  Placed at medium level just before she went in to foal. She then went on loan after foaling as i bought another horse (a KWPN gelding who made my cob look like an angel), i now have her back and she will easily school at medium/adv medium level still even though loaner was just doing unaffliated low level stuff with her.


----------



## zefragile (30 March 2010)

SpockkyBoy said:



			My cob had to be taken off the riding school becuase he was far too forward going for children!! My cob also beat all those spindley TB's/Warmbloods at his last XC event and came first being the smallest, oldest and heaviest set horse in the class.

I think that proves cobs are just as capable of doing what lighter boned horses do. Just because it is hairer, bigger, and maybe doesn't need the maintenace a TB does, doesn't give you the right to insult it.
		
Click to expand...

See, you're being slightly snobby about TB's/WB' now... well not really but I bet someone could take it that way 
I love cobs, but then I love all horses.


----------



## Booboos (30 March 2010)

I dare anyone to say they don't like Cakey! (and if you don't, well he'll just sit on you and that will be that!  )


----------



## Indy (30 March 2010)

The thing what annoys me about this post is that because it's an older established member it's a 'joke' by all the other older and established members

However, if a newer member had started this all of the older and established members would be baying for their blood and calling them a troll.

Anyway I've got 4 Thoroughbreds and a Shetland.  I like cobs - very versatile little things.


----------



## Spudlet (30 March 2010)

Indy said:



			The thing what annoys me about this post is that because it's an older established member it's a 'joke' by all the other older and established members

However, if a newer member had started this all of the older and established members would be baying for their blood and calling them a troll.

Anyway I've got 4 Thoroughbreds and a Shetland.  I like cobs - very versatile little things.
		
Click to expand...

That is true, although I think my responses would still have been the same... have you measured those thoroughbreds' legs yet?

I will also say - Booboos I love Cakey, and gig47, you'd better put locks on your stable doors because I may have to come and *borrow* yours! When I have some money, I am going to be looking for a cob and that's all there is to it.


----------



## ginadrummond (30 March 2010)

People used to laugh at my hubby's cob when I took him (unclipped) to dressage comps.  They soon stopped when he started winning though!  LOL.   It's more about the horse than the breed surely?


----------



## Angua2 (30 March 2010)

Ah I see Shils has just emerged and introduced herself to all the newcomers.... sorry if I am behind as I have just seen the post!

As usual, an absolute corker... you do know how to "wind 'em up" for the rest of us to "watch em go"!

I will add there are some rather nice piccies though!


----------



## Hedges (30 March 2010)

I can't believe this is still going on. I thought horse lovers were just that - they loved all horses. I've had a mixture of horses over the last 6 months since my pony was retired and I loved them all for different reasons. In fact, I've had all of the ones that have been slagged off on here - a cob, a warmblood & an IDxTB...

I dare anyone to say that any of my four aren't all gorgeous in their own ways....

Katie, my 30+ yr old Exmoor cross who taught me everything I know?






Monty, my rescued Oldenburg who hates to be alone but is an angel in company?






Missy, the IDxTB who jumped a 3 ft wall to follow her old field companion home and then jumped a clear round at a hunter trial with my friend?






Or Tinker (SHOCK HORROR) who was an angel when I rode him through town yet freaked out at the waves at the sea?






I dont care about colour age or breed. Surely it's about a horses personality and temprament?


----------



## rara007 (30 March 2010)

Are 1/2 TBs cobs? I wouldn't have said so seeing as that's effectively what WBs are.

And if I could I'd quote, but can't work it, but someone ^^^ said

 'This proves cobs are just as capable of doing anything a lighter boned horse can do.'

Sorry but clearly it doesn't, at that level, yes, but it is a fact TBs run faster than cobs, it is a fact the average WB will find grandprix jumping easier than the average cob. You can't prove otherwise, it's just fact


----------



## Indy (30 March 2010)

I don't need to measure my horses legs Spudlet, they've got the wonkiest set of legs going, not one of them have got a matchining pair of fronts!  The Shetland's got a decent set of limbs though!


----------



## chestercharlie (30 March 2010)

Shils you are SOOOO BAD!!!!!

This is daughters loan pony doing dressage with me at weekend, far better than my little horsey did at the weekend, she is typical diamond pony for novice child, worth her weight in gold, the hair drives me insane, she is lazy but my word, I couldnt find better pony to trust with my child....

http://www.sbmphotographic.co.uk/photo4655538.html


----------



## bexwarren24 (30 March 2010)

Having just seen this post I am now confused as to whether i own a cob or not.

He is hairy.

He is fat.

He does pull a cart.

But as he's a friesian he is classed as warmblooded.


----------



## Spudlet (30 March 2010)

Ah HA - you see, my theory is proved, clearly it is for superior high-speed cornering ability While Shetlands have good legs, the better to beat up anything that looks at them funny


----------



## brucea (30 March 2010)

Im talking about your big fat hairy gypsy cob
		
Click to expand...

OI!!!!

I've got one of them. He's got a short piddly walk, a joggy trot and a very comfortable canter. BUT he has more personality and mischief in him than most people I know. 

I have to do a mental check each time I go out of the yard - locked that door, closed that lid, snibbed the sliding partitions....if there is a way to the food then he will find it. 

That's him peeking out from behind the bagpiper...


----------



## Archiesmummy (30 March 2010)

I love my cob (well, ID x Cob) because, in my opinion, he is handsome, loyal, with not a nasty bone in his body.  He is very easy to do, has never bitten, kicked, reared, bucked or bolted.  He lives out 24/7/365 and is a joy to be around.  He's a good doer, is never ill, lame or sorry (touches wood) and he fits in with my lifestyle perfectly.  And I can pop a novice or pro on him and he reacts accordingly. Oh, and he is a weight carrier so I don't have to worry about my frequent visits to McDonald's for fear of squishing him x  I am very, very lucky.

Thats why I own my cob x


----------



## SpockkyBoy (30 March 2010)

I ride a warmblood, and cob X, and warmblood x, and my cob.... I love riding them all.. And it is the Cob and the Cob x who are the comfiest, smoothiest ride. Both warmbloods are grand prix dressage horses.... and dare I say it the warmblood is HAIRY too!


----------



## blackcob (30 March 2010)

Indy said:



			The thing what annoys me about this post is that because it's an older established member it's a 'joke' by all the other older and established members

However, if a newer member had started this all of the older and established members would be baying for their blood and calling them a troll.
		
Click to expand...

And quite rightly so, with seniority comes privileges. 

Do lighten up, everyone, at least the forum has perked up a little now.


----------



## Mollymillymoo (30 March 2010)

This thread is ridiculous! Most people do not compete in more than BE, BSJA or BD and I know cobs who have competed successfully in all of these. Ok, they are held back by their conformations when it comes to the higher levels of affiliated comps, but my cob regularly beats warmbloods and thoroughbred etc in the comps we do. 

I want him to compete at what I enjoy, and he has scope for more... That is why I have him, I don't need a warmblood to do what I do. I have to say I used to find rather funny when I was at livery yards and owners would buy higly bred warmblood types and then be too scared to compete them. These people would sneer at my boy, but be too terrified to even canter thier own horse - let alone compete it. 

And just because a horse is a warmblood definately will not make it better to own or compete than a cob! This thread is just irritating, I know I'm rising to the bait but I fail to see how it is funny. Enlighten me please?


----------



## BayJosie (30 March 2010)

Mollymillymoo said:



			This thread is ridiculous! Most people do not compete in more than BE, BSJA or BD and I know cobs who have competed successfully in all of these. Ok, they are held back by their conformations when it comes to the higher levels of affiliated comps, but my cob regularly beats warmbloods and thoroughbred etc in the comps we do. 

I want him to compete at what I enjoy, and he has scope for more... That is why I have him, I don't need a warmblood to do what I do. I have to say I used to find rather funny when I was at livery yards and owners would buy higly bred warmblood types and then be too scared to compete them. These people would sneer at my boy, but be too terrified to even canter thier own horse - let alone compete it. 

And just because a horse is a warmblood definately will not make it better to own or compete than a cob! This thread is just irritating, I know I'm rising to the bait but I fail to see how it is funny. Enlighten me please?
		
Click to expand...

With you. x


----------



## benson21 (30 March 2010)

I do think this is all getting quite silly, with 3 threads on the forum about it! To the people that have been offended....take a step back, and accept that the op and others on there were joking, albeit distastful in your eyes.
And to the people that found the post last night in good taste, also take a step back and see that offence could of and has been taken.
Everyone has their own opinions, and no one is right, or wrong.


----------



## RSL (30 March 2010)

What a sad sad post, you can't label every cob the same, A horse is what you made them.

Attention seeker springs to mind with you OP, just trying to wind people up, silmply have nothing better to do as you know their are plenty of cob owners on here, all got their own personality, all good at their owns things, you get what you out into them.


----------



## cindars (30 March 2010)

Oh my it isn't April the 1st is it?  I love my Arab but my yard is filled with welsh cobs, love them to bits.


----------



## flowerlady (30 March 2010)

RSL said:



			What a sad sad post, you can't label every cob the same, A horse is what you made them.

Attention seeker springs to mind with you OP, just trying to wind people up, silmply have nothing better to do as you know their are plenty of cob owners on here, all got their own personality, all good at their owns things, you get what you out into them.
		
Click to expand...

Chill don't to the overkill to Shills


----------



## Booboos (30 March 2010)

OP is just having a bit of fun and it's an excuse for everyone else to 'inflict' their wonderful coblet photos! 

She didn't exactly say she supports Rolkur now did she???


----------



## lillith (30 March 2010)

I like the post, it's a great one. It gives me a chance to be rude back (tongue in cheek of course)

I want to own a cob because - like many people I do not want to event/sj/dressage at a top level, badminton is not in my sights, to old to start at the bottom now and never had the money before. So I want to have fun.

Cobs dont break themselves a minimum of once a week (cough TB cough)
Cobs don't have bums as big as dumbloods do
Cobs don't toodle along queitly then explode without warning because of a shadow
Cobs have more attitude and less brattitude
I can get to a reasonable level competing in just about anything and pick up a few ribbons along the way and have a heck of a lot of fun with.......a cob
Cobs are brighter than brainless mentalist TBs or dumbloods.


----------



## Indy (30 March 2010)

Spudlet, I can safely say that your theory that a wonky legged horse can move faster than a speeding bullet is way off mark.  Prime, although he did win a serious amount of money during his racing career managed to do so with his slow, relentless lumbering gallop, not by galloping like the wind.  The others were all just very slow and rubbish at jumping!

The Shetland on the other hand does seem to have hind legs what can extend up to a distance of 6 foot in order to reach her aim.


----------



## Spudlet (30 March 2010)

Indy said:



			Spudlet, I can safely say that your theory that a wonky legged horse can move faster than a speeding bullet is way off mark.  Prime, although he did win a serious amount of money during his racing career managed to do so with his slow, relentless lumbering gallop, not by galloping like the wind.  The others were all just very slow and rubbish at jumping!

The Shetland on the other hand does seem to have hind legs what can extend up to a distance of 6 foot in order to reach her aim.
		
Click to expand...

Drat. Foiled again.


----------



## YorksG (30 March 2010)

Perhaps it is time for people to post whether they are under thirty or over thirty when they reply to posts like this one.


----------



## cloptonpartridge (30 March 2010)

my slow plod cob out jumped a profesional event rider who is on the 2012 long list  and he was deferently chunky and hairy last time i looked.


----------



## Justfreda (30 March 2010)

I wasnt going to bother posting on the topic but just cant help myself....

OP and Glitterfuzz you really do need to GET A LIFE, how sad you must be to sit of an evening thinking up ways to amuse yourselves on a public forum!!

Oh sorry nearly forgot my tongue in cheek smileys... on second thoughts I dont think I will bother!!


----------



## YorksG (30 March 2010)

And do you not sit infront of the computer to amuse yourself? Or do you feel that it something only people who agree with you should do?


----------



## DiablosGold (30 March 2010)

I always enjoy Shil's posts *whispers - she once admitted she liked my hairy, fat, lazy, pikey burger on legs*.

Not sure about glitterfuz's posts though - they come across quite nasty and I didn't enjoy reading them at all.

Just because everyone else is -



























One more thing - can Glitterfuz comment as to whether she feels endurance riding is proper competing? Lots of cobs do very well at this, I'm hoping my boy can do some decent distnces soon.


----------



## Cocoa (30 March 2010)

Thank you all so much for keeping me amused throughout the day!

When I originally opened this post I knew it was meant tongue in cheek and it is such a shame that some people found it offensive.

No one should feel bullied or interrogated on any forum. It is for sharing advice, much needed support and opinions, and occasionally having a laugh  After all the whole world laughs at us for having horses (early mornings, cold, wet, dark late nights, vets bills, s**t shovelling...we must be mad!) so we should be able to laugh at ourselves!

Perhaps now it is time to put it to bed and for everyone to just let it go and go back to happy HHO.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (30 March 2010)

I'm a cob owner and a happy hacker. So there is no hope for me. and i'm over 35


----------



## LauraBR (30 March 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!
		
Click to expand...

What about Wayward Wesley?


----------



## Black_Horse_White (30 March 2010)

Then there is The Humdinger. He got 100 out of 100 at HOYS last year. And he is stunning.


----------



## Minxie (30 March 2010)

DiablosGold said:



			I always enjoy Shil's posts *whispers - she once admitted she liked my hairy, fat, lazy, pikey burger on legs*.
		
Click to expand...

DiablosGold. How gorgeous is your boy


----------



## flowerlady (30 March 2010)

yorksG said:



			Perhaps it is time for people to post whether they are under thirty or over thirty when they reply to posts like this one. 

Click to expand...

Steady on there  YorksG do I really have to admit to being in my early twenties


----------



## skychick (30 March 2010)

Lol.....this has kept me amused!
I bought my cob x as i wanted something a little bit more laid back then my arab........WRONG!!!!
my pony napps like a goodun, bucks like a b*stard and can out walk a friends 4 yo 16hh ex racer and my pony is 14.2! still keeps me on my toes! 
Have to admit.......he is not v chunky or feathery.....thank goodness....its hard enough trying to keep him clean...let alone if he was really feathery!! 
Although he is skewbald.....so i can pass off mud/stable stains as brown patches ;-)

Bless my little cob x !!!


----------



## royal (30 March 2010)

Indy said:



			The thing what annoys me about this post is that because it's an older established member it's a 'joke' by all the other older and established members

However, if a newer member had started this all of the older and established members would be baying for their blood and calling them a troll.

Anyway I've got 4 Thoroughbreds and a Shetland.  I like cobs - very versatile little things.
		
Click to expand...

never a truer word said!!!

Imagine if a newer (or even a more established) person came along with a thread title such as "why does anyone want to do BE" or even "why do all BE'ers think they're the next Pippa Funnel"....tongue in cheek and stick as many smilies as you want on it...but the outcry would be horrendous!!!!


----------



## Dizzle (30 March 2010)

Im not brave enough to have a cob so I have a sensible six year old ex-racehorse.

Honestly I feel far safer hacking out a tb than I do a cob, a tb you can reason with, a coblet on a mission there is no arguing when they set their necks and drop a shoulder! 

So there you go, I have a tb because cobs are scary!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (30 March 2010)

As this post is still running I thought I would post this piccy.............







It is just for Shils as I know she loves the hairy black and white ones the best (I hope she has a strong stomach!!)


----------



## YorksG (30 March 2010)

Sorry flowerlady, only just seen your post, I know that you are one of our younger members, but perhaps the rest dont


----------



## Tamba (30 March 2010)

I dont think anyone should take offence to this thread or anyother... everyone has an opinion and there is a freedom of speech in the UK. I dont know how many times when I have been out competing my arab, that I have been told "I dont like arabs", or "they are stupid, and nutty", etc.. I dont agree. But everyone has an opinion and a right to it. So I dont have any problem with the Op, in presenting this thread. Its interesting how many people do own cobs and enjoy them too. But please dont get upset by someones opinion or what they write. 
I have also compete my warmblood and hes very unreliable and comes across as a dead loss!!!!!!!!, I have had never ending ill comments about him being scatty... but again I would never be bothered about anyone s opinion.
I dont own a cob, and Im not a particular fan of them either. I dont like some breeds of dogs and if you ask anyone what they like, most people will like one breed but not another. Its the same with horses, some people prefer thbred types, as they are elegant, etc. SOme people find cobs attractive and reliable. They might suit their life style better, because they are hardier and require less attention, such as stabling, feeding etc as a leaner horse would.
Any way the point I am trying to make, is, we all see beauty and love different things and this post is just someones opinion. Its does not mean that the op should be insulted or condemned for expressing her opinion.


----------



## piggyinablanket (30 March 2010)

I like cobs because Im fat and they have sturdy legs. =P


----------



## skychick (30 March 2010)

lillith said:



			I like the post, it's a great one. It gives me a chance to be rude back (tongue in cheek of course)

I want to own a cob because - like many people I do not want to event/sj/dressage at a top level, badminton is not in my sights, to old to start at the bottom now and never had the money before. So I want to have fun.

Cobs dont break themselves a minimum of once a week (cough TB cough)
Cobs don't have bums as big as dumbloods do
Cobs don't toodle along queitly then explode without warning because of a shadow
Cobs have more attitude and less brattitude
I can get to a reasonable level competing in just about anything and pick up a few ribbons along the way and have a heck of a lot of fun with.......a cob
Cobs are brighter than brainless mentalist TBs or dumbloods.

  

Click to expand...



 have i got the real naughty boy of the cob world ?!?!?!?! or another breed disguised as a light cob??
ok he doesnt break himself *touch wood* but he does tootle along and then jump at something in the hedge for absolutely no reason at all. 
He is terrified of salt and grit bins, stationary trailers, troughts etc.....but is fine with heavy machnery, chainsaws and drills!
Also he is terribly bratty!
He has a tendancy to drop a shoulder and buck when he wants to go home!
I think he needs to go to the horse brat camp equivalent and learn some manners from these other beautifully behaved cobs!!


----------



## peerielee (30 March 2010)

RSL said:



			What a sad sad post, you can't label every cob the same, A horse is what you made them.

Attention seeker springs to mind with you OP, just trying to wind people up, silmply have nothing better to do as you know their are plenty of cob owners on here, all got their own personality, all good at their owns things, you get what you out into them.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!!

There are acouple of VERY nasty comments on here from certain people, im all for free speech but not when its being nasty and directed at certain people.  Have these folk got nothing better to do?????

I love cobs by the way and any other breed of horse come to mention it!!!!


----------



## Patches (30 March 2010)

My cob is far from hardy! 

In the best part of five years we've had spavin, tendon sheath infection requiring emergency surgery, sinus cyst again requiring surgery, major foot imbalance (but had initially been told it was navicular...thankfully xrays showed the imbalance), ringbone (non-articular at present) and sidebone.

Ok.....so who wants to buy her?????? 

My cob isn't a dope on a rope. She lives to be ridden, adores her work. She is almost too much to handle on the hunt field...although the bit we tried last time out worked.

Generally speaking she is trustworthy and genuine. Bit of a pleb on the ground at times, but that's improved drastically in the last (almost) five years.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (30 March 2010)

Well here is me and Bonnie, a  lovely, evil, sharp welsh cob, who regularly wins jumping comps and loves to unseat her riders in the most inventive of fashions 

http://s903.photobucket.com/albums/ac238/rubylovesponies/?action=view&current=Bonnie.jpg


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (30 March 2010)




----------



## cronkmooar (30 March 2010)

Yee gods - 29 pages, who would have thought cobs were that interesting  ...................... that is all


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

This thread makes me lmfao - proof that some people have NO SENSE OF HUMOUR...
Well done Shils, you have done it again, muchos entertaining


----------



## JenHunt (30 March 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

devils advocate m'dear?

Ron is the complete opposite of the above. Ok so he's not exactly elegant on a dressage arena, but as that's not what I bought him for it doesn't bother me. He'll hunt all day, he's as sounds a they come. He's more forward than any warmblood I've ever ridden, and more sane than any TB by far (from my experience at least) He'll jump a five bar gate, and he'll tackle any thing you ask of him.

his trot is smooth and covers the ground, he never needs nagging to walk on, and his canter and gallop are just awesome (if somewhat ground shaking!)


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (30 March 2010)

Wow Shils you deserve recognition for how many replies and views you have had!! As soon as i saw the title of the thread i knew the 'no sense of humour crew' would be out in force


----------



## dressager (30 March 2010)

Hilarious! Haven't read all the threads but find it extremely amusing you've had so many replies! I am not keen on cobs either, there may be owners who think their cob is fast and a handful but I've never come across one yet which excited me or had wow paces/ability. I would choose a crazy TB brain or a psychotic WB brain anyday. A lot of cobs just seem to be bred by fun time owners and not for any real purpose apart from general riding? Of course there are show cobs etc, but lets face it, if a cob got to GP dressage or showjumping it would be pretty remarkable as that is not what they're bred for.


----------



## JenHunt (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			Oh no, she's much worse than that 

_****Whispers****_

_She's an ID cross!!!_



Click to expand...

As an owner of such a horse I should point out that when you make an IDcross, they stay cross for quite a long time - but they are still wonderful.


----------



## Luci07 (30 March 2010)

ha ha,...  I have had a really good giggle at the posts! Did make me think about cobs in general though! One of the sharpest pones on the yard recently was an extremely stunning cob mare-with an unbelievable jump and paces. You can't often say a cob is "pretty" but this one was.. However, seeing the number of cobs gone through our yard with various owners, I actually wouldn't make the mistake of assuming that just because a horse can be classified as a cob, that they are automatically only for novice riders..


Still giggling over the replies!!


----------



## Luci07 (30 March 2010)

jenhunt said:



			As an owner of such a horse I should point out that when you make an IDcross, they stay cross for quite a long time - but they are still wonderful.
		
Click to expand...


I've got one of those... now I understand why he gets grumpy!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

sarahsum1 said:



			Wow Shils you deserve recognition for how many replies and views you have had!! As soon as i saw the title of the thread i knew the 'no sense of humour crew' would be out in force 

Click to expand...

I think it makes the thread even funnier, that you have these people getting fully irate over it - brilliant.

Its like taking candy from a baby


----------



## JenHunt (30 March 2010)

well said Thunder


----------



## spider (30 March 2010)

I have a cob because I'm too scared to ride a proper horse. I like to plod along not too far from the ground on a horse that doesn't mind if I do something stupid and just stands there while I untangle reins, leg straps and anything else I've wrapped round him.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (30 March 2010)

spider said:



			I have a cob because I'm too scared to ride a proper horse. I like to plod along not too far from the ground on a horse that doesn't mind if I do something stupid and just stands there while I untangle reins, leg straps and anything else I've wrapped round him.
		
Click to expand...

A cob IS a proper horse (if they're 14.2 up  ), not all are fab to mess about with or are bombproof and most are 15.2 or so!


----------



## Thunder (30 March 2010)

jenhunt said:



			well said Thunder 

Click to expand...

Heh, thank you, I thought for a bit it had got lost


----------



## Echo Bravo (30 March 2010)

Enough!!!! All horses are great you dipsticks, each to their own. I've been told I'm blunt tactless on other posts. But telling someone they Brown nose now that is offensive, that I would never do. Shilsdair and Glutterfuzz the joke's gone to far.


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 March 2010)

Wasnt going to bother posting but why not.  People want to own cobs cos they love 'em.  Its a free world, we can all own what we want.  I own a cob and a warmblood and love them both.


----------



## howengold (30 March 2010)

There have been some fab Cob photos on this post!  Thanks for starting it, I am so glad to see so many cob owners and non-cob owners who just adore the type and are able to show they aren't all like the steriotypical image many people have!  I have 5 non-cobs and they aren't a patch on the one we are currently working on at our livery yard!

Freddie owned by Soph is a stunner and a marvellous mover!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (30 March 2010)

Firstly i don't own a cob I own a Destroyer  
He and I like skinny TBs though........... they give him a nice change from eating carrots
I think i can summarise his good points as follows:
In a gale he is an effective windbreak
If we are stranded anywhere his rugs are big enough to fashion a large tent, sleeping bag and matching handbag from.
I get a full upper body work out everytime i ask him to work in an outline
He is useful for removing those hard to reach apples from the tops of trees - one canter past, the earth shakes and bingo!!  Apples are down!
Farmers no longer need to roll their fields - a few laps by us in full flight and whay hay the field furrows are flat.

Oh and that big choppy trot?  You are absolutely right......... thats the bodies of the skinny little steeds we've trampled on as we've shot past them at warp speed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Wow that's 31 pages in 24 hours. Is this some kind of record? Has it finally beaten the kick off that went on when Katie Price showed up at HOYS? That should get another few pages...

Anyhow My TB thinks he's a Cob and MY OH's Cob thinks he's a TB. You're all welcome to come up here and be well and truly confused. BTW - the TB is the hairy one atm... and neither of them have any plans to bugger off to France.


----------



## ginginandtonic (30 March 2010)

This thread is the best laugh I've had in a while!! pmsl... I'm in no position to throw stones being the owner of a tb x shire.. so I'll throw popcorn instead!!


----------



## Taurus (30 March 2010)

This post is the biggest load of **** I've ever seen.. The OP you need to grow up and learn some common respect and courtesy, also by the sounds of it you need to learn to ride as if you think cobs are slow then you obviously have never ridden a highly strung one, perhaps for good reason.. ANYONE who claims Freddie is rubbish is just frankly either blind or just jealous.. He can hack out in all weathers, he can turn on a sixpence, he can stay sound 99% of the time, he is a pleasant horse to have around the yard, he can move like a dream, he will develop and mature and grow to have much more ability than many of you narrow minded idiots who have suggested otherwise, he makes owning/riding/looking after a horse a pleasure rather than a chore!

I'm not up my own backside enough or pathetic enough come to that to make snipes about scrawny TBs and crazy WBs, they all have their places, but give me the choice of whether to take your horse or Sophies wonderful Freddie and there'd be no hesitation that I'd choose Fred!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

nope is only 8 pages on mine


----------



## glitterfuzz (30 March 2010)

johnrobert said:



			Enough!!!! All horses are great you dipsticks, each to their own. I've been told I'm blunt tactless on other posts. But telling someone they Brown nose now that is offensive, that I would never do. Shilsdair and Glutterfuzz the joke's gone to far.
		
Click to expand...

if its gone too far then people need to stop reading and replying!  Im not making you read this or making you write a reply! Theres nothing I can do to stop this thread unfortunatley, it wasnt me that started it, I just joined in with my opinion on the bread beasts  

Although I still dont like cobs!


----------



## Tamba (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			I think it makes the thread even funnier, that you have these people getting fully irate over it - brilliant.

Its like taking candy from a baby 

Click to expand...

wow, I agree, didnt realise that cob owners were such a sensitive lot...
I have read so many posts on here, regarding certain breeds or types, and I havent seen 
such a huge defence before!!!!!!!!! 
As long as you enjoy your horse, what does it matter what other people like or think..?


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

Taurus said:



			This post is the biggest load of **** I've ever seen.. The OP you need to grow up and learn some common respect and courtesy, also by the sounds of it you need to learn to ride as if you think cobs are slow then you obviously have never ridden a highly strung one, perhaps for good reason.. ANYONE who claims Freddie is rubbish is just frankly either blind or just jealous.. He can hack out in all weathers, he can turn on a sixpence, he can stay sound 99% of the time, he is a pleasant horse to have around the yard, he can move like a dream, he will develop and mature and grow to have much more ability than many of you narrow minded idiots who have suggested otherwise, he makes owning/riding/looking after a horse a pleasure rather than a chore!

I'm not up my own backside enough or pathetic enough come to that to make snipes about scrawny TBs and crazy WBs, they all have their places, but give me the choice of whether to take your horse or Sophies wonderful Freddie and there'd be no hesitation that I'd choose Fred!
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, it's one of the most charming rolleyes posts I have read on here. I'm sure that any cob has much more ability as a horse than me, regardless of me being or not a narrow minded idiot - I still only have two legs


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Originally Posted by Kitsune
I think it makes the thread even funnier, that you have these people getting fully irate over it - brilliant.

Its like taking candy from a baby
		
Click to expand...

Waaah! my Galaxy bar has just vanished! 

Barney!!!! B!**dy dogs...

Now who'd ever want to own a labrador/fox terrier/god knows what cross?

Just doesn't get better than this does it?


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

ester said:



			nope is only 8 pages on mine  

Click to expand...

Now I think you're picking a fight. Not seen behaviour like that on this forum before. Should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## *hic* (30 March 2010)

Taurus said:



			This post is the biggest load of **** I've ever seen.. The OP you need to grow up and learn some common respect and courtesy, also by the sounds of it you need to learn to ride as if you think cobs are slow then you obviously have never ridden a highly strung one, perhaps for good reason.. ANYONE who claims Freddie is rubbish is just frankly either blind or just jealous.. He can hack out in all weathers, he can turn on a sixpence, he can stay sound 99% of the time, he is a pleasant horse to have around the yard, he can move like a dream, he will develop and mature and grow to have much more ability than many of you narrow minded idiots who have suggested otherwise, he makes owning/riding/looking after a horse a pleasure rather than a chore!

I'm not up my own backside enough or pathetic enough come to that to make snipes about scrawny TBs and crazy WBs, they all have their places, but give me the choice of whether to take your horse or Sophies wonderful Freddie and there'd be no hesitation that I'd choose Fred!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## competitiondiva (30 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			Wow that's 31 pages in 24 hours. Is this some kind of record? Has it finally beaten the kick off that went on when Katie Price showed up at HOYS? That should get another few pages...

Anyhow My TB thinks he's a Cob and MY OH's Cob thinks he's a TB. You're all welcome to come up here and be well and truly confused. BTW - the TB is the hairy one atm... and neither of them have any plans to bugger off to France.
		
Click to expand...

haha, same here!!!
I have two yearlings, one warmblood cross who is the most laid back colt you will ever know!! (like his mum!!) who doesn't think that running around is the best use of energy!!! (great for a future competition horse hey!!!) and I have a WPB cob yearling, who is quite a character and full of beans!! Thankfully at the moment he seems to know when he can use his energy and when he has to be good!! He is not going to be a plod or a novice ride, but will be a lovely fun ride, and make someone a fantastic friend!!

In a stereotypical world you would think their temperaments belonged the other way around! I love cobs, but likewise love warmbloods.  And surely the fact that we buy the horses we want is why they are ALL popular!!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			Now I think you're picking a fight. Not seen behaviour like that on this forum before. Should be ashamed of yourself. 

Click to expand...


wanna make something of it?   

tis true though  cant be bothered to turn the page so 40 posts per page for me


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

ester said:



			wanna make something of it?   

Click to expand...

Yeah. Me and my TB will be 'avin words. Down with Cobs 

My wife will presently rip my manly bits off and stuff 'em down my throat for that one. Unless she can't be bothered reading 33 er 8 pages...


----------



## gemin1eye (30 March 2010)

I'm not particuarly bothered about this either way, but if you're going to make a post as a joke at least make it a funny joke. I fail to see how it was amusing, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Here come the fluffies from EW to the rescue - again, no S O H...

Freddie is lovely, don't think anyone disputed that.

Thankfully me and my hairy cobalike dont need anyone else to verify how good my horse is...sad that some of you can't say the same.

So someone doesn't rate YOUR breed of horse... grow up and get on with it, that is if you were too stupid in the first place to see this thread for what it was...


----------



## Izzwizz (30 March 2010)

Is this still going on? YAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cloudandmatrix (30 March 2010)

good grief i just think some people have taken the "joke" too far for comfort. btw calling people stupid is rude IMO, and maybe it should end here


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

It IS stupid if you take offense when someone is clearly just having a laugh.

I think its REALLY stupid, I try to take offense when its actually warranted...maybe that makes ME stupid? Who knows?  That said I'd hope if I was being stupid, someone would just tell me, I'm pretty rounded and grown up like that


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Izzwizz said:



			Is this still going on? YAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on... some of us have only just logged on and feel we've missed the party.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (30 March 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does 
ETA the stupid people are prob too stupid to take offence anyways


----------



## guido16 (30 March 2010)

This thread is the funniest I`ve seen in a long time.

Cast your line, wait for the bite, mind you, its not one biting, your going to need pair trawler fishing boats to net the amount that have bitten with this one shils


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Sorry, I am a bit strong  I can't help it.  Too many years of pussyfooting round fools did that


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

Woah there Taurus...NO ONE has claimed that Freddie is rubbish!!


----------



## The_snoopster (30 March 2010)

How could you not love that pink nose and she is your typical cob bombproof, safe, reliable, obedient, and she,s mine !


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

She beautiful!


----------



## Jericho (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			Jeez, you could all at least make Shils work a bit! She'll get fat and lazy (bit like a cob actually!) if you make her life so easy!!

Cobs aren't half as bad as those mongrel Shire X TBs, I heard they only bred them so the TB adds some flavour to the tough Shire meat??
		
Click to expand...

i'm sorry - I really really REALLY tried not to post on this one as it was obviously getting a bit out of hand but  Kirstyhen - you made me roar with laughter at that one ! Am bit fed up of this forum at the moment what with the layout changes and so on but Shils has reignited my enthusiasm no end with her 'lit match' approach!


----------



## Ignition (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Sorry, I am a bit strong  I can't help it.  Too many years of pussyfooting round fools did that 

Click to expand...



Wow; you typed something on an internet forum to a faceless person. You are SUCH a strong person.


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

It's only taken me an hour and a half but I've read the whole thing  Do I get some sort of a medal?

Must say I am another person who is not a big fan of cobs (although I like the ones with moustaches (sp?)) I will agree that they are not all plods etc etc BUT I prefer the look of finer horses. I must thank one particular cob though which provided me with hours of entertainment by dragging young children into the feed room at the riding school he was on! 

Surely the thing that matter is that YOU like your horse.... if you do then it really doesn't matter that others don't.

People make throwaway coments and say things they don't mean from time to time (I often tell people I would tie my dogs to railings and drive off if my car was fast enough but don't (usually ) mean it!) The problem with forums is that some people don't take things the way they were meant to, mainly cob owners it appears. 

I like arabs **goes to post an outraged comment on the "we hate arabs" post which someone threatened to start**


----------



## Ignition (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Here come the fluffies from EW to the rescue - again, no S O H...

Freddie is lovely, don't think anyone disputed that.

Thankfully me and my hairy cobalike dont need anyone else to verify how good my horse is...sad that some of you can't say the same.

So someone doesn't rate YOUR breed of horse... grow up and get on with it, that is if you were too stupid in the first place to see this thread for what it was...
		
Click to expand...


Interesting you bring up EW. Didn't you used to be an avid member there once upon a time (where you used the name 'JM7' coincidentially). If i recall you were banned for being a bullying witch. People really do never change.


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

I don't think they meant I was literally strong - I thought it meant "came on a bit strong"... :s how odd...!!

I'm not strong at all, I'm very skinny and generally flibberty...


----------



## brighthair (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			It's only taken me an hour and a half but I've read the whole thing  Do I get some sort of a medal?

Must say I am another person who is not a big fan of cobs (although I like the ones with moustaches (sp?)) I will agree that they are not all plods etc etc BUT I prefer the look of finer horses. I must thank one particular cob though which provided me with hours of entertainment by dragging young children into the feed room at the riding school he was on! 

Surely the thing that matter is that YOU like your horse.... if you do then it really doesn't matter that others don't.

People make throwaway coments and say things they don't mean from time to time (I often tell people I would tie my dogs to railings and drive off if my car was fast enough but don't (usually ) mean it!) The problem with forums is that some people don't take things the way they were meant to, mainly cob owners it appears. 

I like arabs **goes to post an outraged comment on the "we hate arabs" post which someone threatened to start**
		
Click to expand...

oops, I never did start the "I dislike Arabs post..."


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

I am not JM07...again how odd... everyone here knows exactly who I am  enjoy trying to prove them wrong


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

trendybraincell said:



			Woah there Taurus...NO ONE has claimed that Freddie is rubbish!!
		
Click to expand...

Who the heck is Freddie? C'mon - want to get my 200th post tonight on this thread...


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (30 March 2010)

Munchkin said:



			QR:











Click to expand...

 wowsers! I'm loving your cob


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

PMSL that literally cracked me up Sleepeeze Dad!!!!  Freddie is LittleSophs coloured trad cob.  I think someone may have made LS feel like Freddie wasn't a very nice horse? I don't know, I'm getting a bit behind with what Freddie has to do with it too...?  Maybe I'm getting a bit old for these heated debates!!


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

brighthair said:



			oops, I never did start the "I dislike Arabs post..." 

Click to expand...

Well where am I meant to post an outraged comment?....... I suppose I could pretend to be pro-cob and get offended by this..... 

You people should all be ashamed of yourselves. This topic obviously contains no jokes and everybody is being 100% serious. HOW DO YOU ALL SLEEP AT NIGHT!!? Cobs are the best thing ever and worth 6 tb's (well....they weigh 6 times more  (sorry, couldn't do it, no oscar for me ))


----------



## Ignition (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			I am not JM07...again how odd... everyone here knows exactly who I am  enjoy trying to prove them wrong 

Click to expand...



Who said you were?


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			You people should all be ashamed of yourselves. This topic obviously contains no jokes and everybody is being 100% serious. HOW DO YOU ALL SLEEP AT NIGHT!!? Cobs are the best thing ever and worth 6 tb's (well....they weigh 6 times more  (sorry, couldn't do it, no oscar for me ))
		
Click to expand...

Dont you joke.  Dont you dare joke..!!!!


----------



## trendybraincell (30 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			Who the heck is Freddie? C'mon - want to get my 200th post tonight on this thread...
		
Click to expand...

Freddie is littlespoh's charming coloured, things got a bit heated between 2 posters earlier and a comment was made. However, no one has claimed Freddie is rubbish, infact I believe there is quite alot of love for him!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Ignition said:



			Didn't you used to be an avid member there once upon a time (where you used the name 'JM7' coincidentially).
		
Click to expand...

UHM ^^ JM7 and JM07 are the same person AFAIK and both aren't me - JM and I are both known personally by a lot of people on here, and we aren't the same person.


----------



## Ignition (30 March 2010)

What was your username on EW?


----------



## Whoopit (30 March 2010)

Naturally said:



			SHILLS OMG U R SO TOTALY SELFISH YOU DONT NO NOFING ABOT COB THEY RULE AND WOT DO U RIDE THE DEVILS HORSE? BET ITS A SKINNY FOROBRED WOT CANT EVEN KEEP SOUND INNIT OVER BOGGY GROUND NO BUT YER BUT NO UR OUT OF ORDER 

DIS IS ME ON MA COB AYEEEE! 





Click to expand...

Apparently, you need to get an education and learn to spell!


----------



## kezimac (30 March 2010)

Originally Posted by kirstyhen  View Post
Oh no, she's much worse than that

****Whispers****

She's an ID cross!!!







jenhunt said:



			As an owner of such a horse I should point out that when you make an IDcross, they stay cross for quite a long time - but they are still wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

hahahahaha lol - very funny and very true!!!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

JWMURPH ... again....as everyone knows...

I'm not sure where this is going, because everyone knows I was banned from EW and why - so you aren't really reinventing the wheel here.  All I can suppose is that you are trying to embarrass me, well good luck with that dear!!! 

Where the hell is that smirk..?


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

sarahsum. 

that is CJs Kemosabi. 

148cm JA and gold medallist I think


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

I knew those bloody rocks were following me.....


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Dont you joke.  Dont you dare joke..!!!!




Click to expand...

Who was joking? I certainly wasn't......... 

I quite liked the post about the cob being a useful windbreak etc (can't remember who wrote it- have you seen how many posts are on here now!!?)

I think some people have an inferiority complex about their horse(s)..... *runs to hide*


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

The rocks!!! Not the rocks!!!!!


----------



## kezimac (30 March 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Firstly i don't own a cob I own a Destroyer  
He and I like skinny TBs though........... they give him a nice change from eating carrots
I think i can summarise his good points as follows:
In a gale he is an effective windbreak
If we are stranded anywhere his rugs are big enough to fashion a large tent, sleeping bag and matching handbag from.
I get a full upper body work out everytime i ask him to work in an outline
He is useful for removing those hard to reach apples from the tops of trees - one canter past, the earth shakes and bingo!!  Apples are down!
Farmers no longer need to roll their fields - a few laps by us in full flight and whay hay the field furrows are flat.

Oh and that big choppy trot?  You are absolutely right......... thats the bodies of the skinny little steeds we've trampled on as we've shot past them at warp speed!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


   :db:    lmao - so funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

hovisandsidsmum made the windbreak comment. 

she is our writer in residence


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)




----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Fantastic!! I would say one of the top ten posts on this topic (and that is impressive).... although I would expect no less having read a few of Hovis' diaries (unfortunately missed the dogging one though )


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (30 March 2010)

ester said:



			sarahsum. 

that is CJs Kemosabi. 

148cm JA and gold medallist I think 

Click to expand...

OOOOHHHHH Really only 14.2? blimey it has one hell of a pop on it


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			Fantastic!! I would say one of the top ten posts on this topic (and that is impressive).... although I would expect no less having read a few of Hovis' diaries (unfortunately missed the dogging one though )
		
Click to expand...

I didn't... (just 3 more to go)


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Whoopit said:



			SHILLS OMG U R SO TOTALY SELFISH YOU DONT NO NOFING ABOT COB THEY RULE AND WOT DO U RIDE THE DEVILS HORSE? BET ITS A SKINNY FOROBRED WOT CANT EVEN KEEP SOUND INNIT OVER BOGGY GROUND NO BUT YER BUT NO UR OUT OF ORDER

DIS IS ME ON MA COB AYEEEE!
Apparently, you need to get an education and learn to spell!
		
Click to expand...

And stop leaning on the shift key (2...)


----------



## reindeerlover (30 March 2010)

OMG I LOVE COBS!!! Rare with a side order of wedges, onion rings and a nice crisp green salad. Now stop being mean about ID crosses- I'll tell my Mum.


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

The horsey racism in this thread makes me sad.

I am not a novice - but I have cobs.  None of my horses have been novice rides. Only Midi and Mushi were hairy.  Dorey is my jumper, and Zak was a show jumper and eventer!!

This sort of thread is the reason why it took so long to sell Zak - because no one wanted an eventing cob.  All these old ladies used to phone up for a happy hacker... does the photo of him jumping nearly 5ft on his advert not make it clear that he is NOT under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVER going to be a happy hacker!!

And, as for only riding stables have cobs, no, riding stables have knackered old warmbloods that everyone gets bored of because every bay warmblood is the same as every other bay warmblood and they were such an expert having sat on a hairy cob twice they thought they could handle it, and they had no clue.

A real cob is never on the market, never at a riding stable, and never seen posing at shows - because their owners are too busy having a whale of a time at home to join the pissing contests with the warmbloods.

Here's to cobs.  Not any one is the same as any other one, and they have personalities, sadling lacking in the warmblood world!


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

yorksG said:



			Perhaps it is time for people to post whether they are under thirty or over thirty when they reply to posts like this one. 

Click to expand...

Oh that's really easy. Look for the ones who can't spell. Just made some cantankerous old buggers very happy, haven't I? (1...)


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Im under 30 but still have a SOH, so I'm exempt


----------



## Elliep25 (30 March 2010)

I like my horses like I like my men, the chunkier the better!!!!!!!! Cheese on toast for my cheesey post!!
OH would be p'd if he saw me calling him chunky hahaha


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			The horsey racism in this thread makes me sad.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's *COB* hates greys on site. Good job he hasn't found our laptop, unlike another bogtrotter round here 

YAY! 200. I can go to bed now


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Im under 30 but still have a SOH, so I'm exempt 

Click to expand...

Me too! I guess it comes from owning a cob.

Oh no wait...


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

^^ I love your dog too btw!


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Im under 30 but still have a SOH, so I'm exempt 

Click to expand...

What? a sydney opera house? Or a saint of hell? Obviously time for Shills to come back in and get this thread back on track


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

We found a scientific paper entitled "colour discrimination in arab horses"....

Fortunatly, for arabs, it WASN'T about how they hate western horses and wish us all dead, but about whether they see in colour or black and white!

However, the title had us in hysterics for a long while!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			My wife's *COB* hates greys on site.
		
Click to expand...

Mine hates coloureds, which is funny given he is Piebald! I think he must have been abused by his Mum, developed a deep rooted fear and loathing of all things resembling her!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			Me too! I guess it comes from owning a cob.

Oh no wait... 

Click to expand...

Don't you do it, don't you dare make a joke outta this!! Its isn't fecking funny any fecking more!!!


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			The horsey racism in this thread makes me sad.

I am not a novice - but I have cobs.  None of my horses have been novice rides. Only Midi and Mushi were hairy.  Dorey is my jumper, and Zak was a show jumper and eventer!!

This sort of thread is the reason why it took so long to sell Zak - because no one wanted an eventing cob.  All these old ladies used to phone up for a happy hacker... does the photo of him jumping nearly 5ft on his advert not make it clear that he is NOT under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVER going to be a happy hacker!!

And, as for only riding stables have cobs, no, riding stables have knackered old warmbloods that everyone gets bored of because every bay warmblood is the same as every other bay warmblood and they were such an expert having sat on a hairy cob twice they thought they could handle it, and they had no clue.

A real cob is never on the market, never at a riding stable, and never seen posing at shows - because their owners are too busy having a whale of a time at home to join the pissing contests with the warmbloods.

Here's to cobs.  Not any one is the same as any other one, and they have personalities, sadling lacking in the warmblood world!
		
Click to expand...

You state in the first line of your post that horsey racism makes you sad, and then swiftly proceed to racially offend warmbloods.
Why would you want to make yourself sad??? Mind boggles


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

PMSL! Best animated thingy ever!


----------



## kirstyhen (30 March 2010)

martlin said:



			You state in the first line of your post that horsey racism makes you sad, and then swiftly proceed to racially offend warmbloods.
Why would you want to make yourself sad??? Mind boggles

Click to expand...

I am absolutely wetting myself at the thought of all these warmblood sat with their laptops, browsing the forum with their hair in curlers and a mug of coco, when all of a sudden they read HG's post and are racially offended!

Quick sharp, someone ring the Warmblood Worker's Union!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Its just what I imagine the CAS (cob appreciation society) are doing while Shils sits somewhere filing her talons grinning like a maniac


----------



## skewby (30 March 2010)

I love cobs but personally would not own one, for a multitude of reasons, none of which are remotely interesting.  Have not read this thread but am SO irritated by it being constantly on the front page!!  God, this has probably bumped loads of interesting threads to page 2 grrrrr


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			I am absolutely wetting myself at the thought of all these warmblood sat with their laptops, browsing the forum with their hair in curlers and a mug of coco, when all of a sudden they read HG's post and are racially offended!

Quick sharp, someone ring the Warmblood Worker's Union!!  

Click to expand...

Mine mainly drink cappuccino, coco is so last season


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			I am absolutely wetting myself at the thought of all these warmblood sat with their laptops, browsing the forum with their hair in curlers and a mug of coco, when all of a sudden they read HG's post and are racially offended!

Quick sharp someone ring the Warmblood Worker's Union!!  

Click to expand...

And why not? Hovis does it. You saying cos they're skinny they can't? Racist 

Hang on... I've just hung one up for the cobs. Take it all back


----------



## mymare (30 March 2010)

HEY!!  I love my big chunky cob!  Better than a lightweight spindly any day IMO!  So ***rrrraaaassssppppbbbbeeeerrrrrrrryyyyy*** !!


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



*The horsey racism in this thread makes me sad.*

I am not a novice - but I have cobs.  None of my horses have been novice rides. Only Midi and Mushi were hairy.  Dorey is my jumper, and Zak was a show jumper and eventer!!

This sort of thread is the reason why it took so long to sell Zak - because no one wanted an eventing cob.  All these old ladies used to phone up for a happy hacker... does the photo of him jumping nearly 5ft on his advert not make it clear that he is NOT under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVER going to be a happy hacker!!

And, as for only riding stables have cobs, *no, riding stables have knackered old warmbloods that everyone gets bored of because every bay warmblood is the same as every other bay warmblood* and they were such an expert having sat on a hairy cob twice they thought they could handle it, and they had no clue.

A real cob is never on the market, never at a riding stable, and never seen posing at shows - because their owners are too busy having a whale of a time at home to join the pissing contests with the warmbloods.

*Here's to cobs.  Not any one is the same as any other one, and they have personalities, sadling lacking in the warmblood world*!
		
Click to expand...


I hate the hypocrisy......  (unsure/too lazy to split the quote so made the pertinent bits bold)


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

^^ now that attitude, I like


----------



## TheBlackMoth (30 March 2010)

skewby said:



			I love cobs but personally would not own one, for a multitude of reasons, none of which are remotely interesting.  Have not read this thread but am SO irritated by it being constantly on the front page!!  OP clearly has a drink problem, don't pander to it, ffs!!!!!!!!  God, this has probably bumped loads of interesting threads to page 2 grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's quite an allegation.  Not quite sure how you jump from someone posting - politely - about a dislike of a certain type of horse to a 'drink problem' but I am pretty sure that is quite defamatory.  

I might just be apologising if I were you.  

It amazes me how people who don't like what someone says can behave so badly in refuting it.


----------



## Lou23 (30 March 2010)

Well I'm not a cob lover and own a warmblood.

For me its the hair, allergic to horses so can't have hairies!!!


If we all had the same type of horses, life would be so boring!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

Damn, I forgot, gone are the days when I was well known for my hatred of all things vaguely warmer than cold bloods...

It's a mix post, for those warmblood owners who have replied to it.  It's a bit of "OMG, some people are being SERIOUS when they say cobs are useless hairy fluffballs of attitude!" and "well, here's my cob owners responce to Shils post".

Currently, my beautiful cob mare is heavily pregnant and incredably overdue with a warmbloods child... So please excuse me if I didn't make my humour clear!


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Can everybody please stop posting on this until tomorrow please- I have a long drive tomorrow and need to go to bed but this is keeping me too entertained!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Its a funny old world isn't it.  I can't think for a moment if someone said "all ISH's should be sent to Franch to be eaten" I would give it a moments though.

Must be getting a good old rhino skin on me  and agree with Nuala, its a litttttle bit naughty to say Shils has a drink problem Skewbs, her humour may not be to your taste but I know she's in full possession of all her faculties


----------



## dozzie (30 March 2010)

Not sure if drinking blood counts as a drink problem.


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Damn, I forgot, gone are the days when I was well known for my hatred of all things vaguely warmer than cold bloods...

It's a mix post, for those warmblood owners who have replied to it.  It's a bit of "OMG, some people are being SERIOUS when they say cobs are useless hairy fluffballs of attitude!" and "well, here's my cob owners responce to Shils post".

Currently, my beautiful cob mare is heavily pregnant and incredably overdue with a warmbloods child... So please excuse me if I didn't make my humour clear!
		
Click to expand...

It's because you didn't use a smiley face..... 

My comment was not solely aimed at you. It has just amused me, as previously mentioned, that there are some users who complain at the comments made re: cobs yet have double standards and are able to make derogatory comments about anything else. ETA: if these comments were about the breed of horse I had it would not rile me in any way- unless the post was titled "Why do people want to own      Queenbee87's horse"


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

dozzie said:



			Not sure if drinking blood counts as a drink problem.
		
Click to expand...

Does when she waits outside the pub for her victims...


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

I have a drink problem... can't find the bl@@dy thing!!!


----------



## LittleSoph (30 March 2010)

Ooooh my god! I actually can't believe this is still going on! I was almost certainly more riled than most about this thread.... even I have moved on!

My cob cheered me up no end!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Martlin lol


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Its awesome Soph, its provided no end of fun for the rest of us who didn't get to join in the fun last night. 

Good job all of you involved, very amusing.


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Martlin lol
		
Click to expand...

Don't you lol me Help me find my drink!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Oh shiiiiii

Uhm ok, have you looked in the cupboard?  Fridge?  Under your pillow? (oh no thats just Shils)


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			It's because you didn't use a smiley face..... 

My comment was not solely aimed at you. It has just amused me, as previously mentioned, that there are some users who complain at the comments made re: cobs yet have double standards and are able to make derogatory comments about anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I spose part if it is cos warmbloods are pretty samey... if they're arabs, they're divas, if they're thoroughbreds, they're speed demons, and if they're 'warmbloods' they're either divas, flighty, or just so damn rude you want to shoot them!

I've never met a cob that was like another cob! (unless you start looking at 13.1hh coloured ponies which are NOT cobs, have never BEEN cobs, and I will shoot people who call them cobs!!!) - and I've only owned cobs and one dartmoor! (and he was banned from the riding school for eating children  )


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Oh shiiiiii

Uhm ok, have you looked in the cupboard?  Fridge?  Under your pillow? (oh no thats just Shils) 

Click to expand...

I think the dog's had it, it's hiccuping like mad


----------



## MrsMozart (30 March 2010)

martlin said:



			I think the dog's had it, it's hiccuping like mad

Click to expand...


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Well, I spose part if it is cos warmbloods are pretty samey... if they're arabs, they're divas, if they're thoroughbreds, they're speed demons, and if they're 'warmbloods' they're either divas, flighty, or just so damn rude you want to shoot them!

I've never met a cob that was like another cob! (unless you start looking at 13.1hh coloured ponies which are NOT cobs, have never BEEN cobs, and I will shoot people who call them cobs!!!) - and I've only owned cobs and one dartmoor! (and he was banned from the riding school for eating children  )
		
Click to expand...

 How could you possibly even joke about shooting a horse! I am very offended by this.  (THIS IS A JOKE)

Martlin- I think I will have to report you to the RSPCA for giving alcohol to a minor (assuming your dog is under 18?)

I love riding school ponies who terrorise young children- hours of fun


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Damn dawg!!!!!


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



 How could you possibly even joke about shooting a horse! I am very offended by this.  (THIS IS A JOKE)

Martlin- I think I will have to report you to the RSPCA for giving alcohol to a minor (assuming your dog is under 18?)

I love riding school ponies who terrorise young children- hours of fun 

Click to expand...

It's only 3 and p!ssed as a fart
Not sure if RSPCA deal with drinking laws?
It could be arrested as drunk and disorderly?


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



 How could you possibly even joke about shooting a horse! I am very offended by this.  (THIS IS A JOKE)

Martlin- I think I will have to report you to the RSPCA for giving alcohol to a minor (assuming your dog is under 18?)

I love riding school ponies who terrorise young children- hours of fun 

Click to expand...

I was handed him as a 10yo and told "No one else wants to ride him, it's yours today" and fell in love.  Something about galloping halfway home across the golf course cos he didn't want to get his feet wet going back the way we'd come (ended up taking another pony with us, who's terrified child screamed the whole way, making the instructers horse start rearing and two other kids start screaming! Fun times!)
He then took up attacking other ponies to make children scream, attacked my pony and I ended up on the floor getting my backside kicked, attacked my sister's pony and got her throw into a fence... eventually went up for sale so we bought him!

Used to jump over 3ft (he was 12.1hh and I was 11!) for the sheer fun of it!  Oh how things have changed! (like, I aged!) - but it was so much FUN competing against grown ups on warmbloods, they used to look at us like we were mad and we'd jump better than they did.  Probably where my longstanding hatred of warmbloods came from!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

OMG I can't believe you just called your dawgy it! how could you!


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

martlin said:



			It's only 3 and p!ssed as a fart
Not sure if RSPCA deal with drinking laws?
It could be arrested as drunk and disorderly?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the RSPCA would probably be useless anyway........ (am I allowed to say this or will it offend someone) Poor dog is going to have a hangover in the morning.......


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Here come the fluffies from EW to the rescue - again, no S O H...

Freddie is lovely, don't think anyone disputed that.

Thankfully me and my hairy cobalike dont need anyone else to verify how good my horse is...sad that some of you can't say the same.

So someone doesn't rate YOUR breed of horse... grow up and get on with it, that is if you were too stupid in the first place to see this thread for what it was...
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, you little monkey!


----------



## martlin (30 March 2010)

ester said:



			OMG I can't believe you just called your dawgy it! how could you! 

Click to expand...

Because IT had my drink!


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Ignition said:



			Interesting you bring up EW. Didn't you used to be an avid member there once upon a time (where you used the name 'JM7' coincidentially). If i recall you were banned for being a bullying witch. People really do never change.
		
Click to expand...

Well that goes to show how misguided you are...


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			Who the heck is Freddie? C'mon - want to get my 200th post tonight on this thread...
		
Click to expand...

Alice?  Who the F'k is Alice?


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

Ima witch again... *shakes head*

First Dunroamin, now Ignito or whatever its name is....  I'm the spearhead witch with my bunch of croanies, not to mention being JM07 and possibly Lord Lucan at the same time..

Maybe even Shergar, depending on if I've brushed my teeth or not


----------



## hadfos (30 March 2010)

Well that helped the evening along,lmao....just taken me 40mins to trawl through that lot entertaining reading i must say


----------



## Queenbee87 (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			Well that goes to show how misguided you are... 

Click to expand...

Can we get back on track here please? Can you not tell by the title that this post is about drink stealing dogs?


----------



## hadfos (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Ima witch again... *shakes head*

First Dunroamin, now Ignito or whatever its name is....  I'm the spearhead witch with my bunch of croanies, not to mention being JM07 and possibly Lord Lucan at the same time..

Maybe even Shergar, depending on if I've brushed my teeth or not 

Click to expand...


Almao..my you have some identities,how do you keep up with them all
Would you like to be me too lmao


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Ignition said:



			Who said you were?
		
Click to expand...

Umm, you did:




			Interesting you bring up EW. Didn't you used to be an avid member there once upon a time (where you used the name 'JM7' coincidentially). If i recall you were banned for being a bullying witch. People really do never change.
		
Click to expand...


Wrongly!


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

You still don't beat me Kitty, you are a mere witch and not a 'foul mouthed harridan' like moi!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

I AM you Haddy 

Do you know my various personalities actually might be in double figures now  well, if admin would insist on banning me 

We can be witchy harridans together Vizzy


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

kirstyhen said:



			I knew those bloody rocks were following me.....  

Click to expand...

Nah, those are Otto poos!


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

Trust me, Kitty ain't JM!!! I've known JM for a very long time now and she does not have a fluffy tail like Kitty.  That, or Kitsune shuvved it down her pants and donned an old lady mask for the charade....


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

Puppy said:



			Alice?  Who the F'k is Alice? 

Click to expand...

Everyone knows there is only one Freddie and he belongs to MMMEEEEEEEEEE! AND he is..............














NOT
a cob!!


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:








Click to expand...

RAOFLMAO!! 

*saves link*


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

viszlak....... no he is errrrrrrr ummmm special?


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

Ah that he may be ester but he int fat, hairy or coloured and THAT is what counts!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

I'd just like to say for the record, despite what HG is inferring, I did not stuff and old lady down my pants!!!


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

No it was an old man!


----------



## ester (30 March 2010)

JMs a man


----------



## Natch (30 March 2010)

HHO Forum top threads list, DONE!


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 March 2010)

I though I was going mad on facebook, now I'm completely sure I am!!!!!


----------



## Serenity087 (30 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			I'd just like to say for the record, despite what HG is inferring, I did not stuff and old lady down my pants!!!




Click to expand...

I never inferred you kept JM in your pants!!!


----------



## Puppy (30 March 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			The horsey racism in this thread makes me sad.

I am not a novice - but I have cobs.  None of my horses have been novice rides. Only Midi and Mushi were hairy.  Dorey is my jumper, and Zak was a show jumper and eventer!!

This sort of thread is the reason why it took so long to sell Zak - because no one wanted an eventing cob.  All these old ladies used to phone up for a happy hacker... does the photo of him jumping nearly 5ft on his advert not make it clear that he is NOT under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES EVER going to be a happy hacker!!

And, as for only riding stables have cobs, no, riding stables have knackered old warmbloods that everyone gets bored of because every bay warmblood is the same as every other bay warmblood and they were such an expert having sat on a hairy cob twice they thought they could handle it, and they had no clue.

A real cob is never on the market, never at a riding stable, and never seen posing at shows - because their owners are too busy having a whale of a time at home to join the pissing contests with the warmbloods.

Here's to cobs.  Not any one is the same as any other one, and they have personalities, sadling lacking in the warmblood world!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes! Because one sort of prejudice is always best counteracted by another!


----------



## Vizslak (30 March 2010)

No ester do keep up dear! We all know JM doesn't go lurking around in girls pants. However Kitty does like to shove old men down her kaks, I've definately seen her do it, she was single a fair time you know, poor little witchy kitty, tis a sad story and no mistake


----------



## dozzie (31 March 2010)

Naturally said:



			HHO Forum top threads list, DONE! 

Click to expand...

LOL! LOL! LOL!

Sorry! Wasn't allowed to just do LOL!


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 March 2010)

Harridan 

Its not rape, its surprise sex


----------



## Vizslak (31 March 2010)

Lmao! 
You little foxy grave robbing rapist you


----------



## Puppy (31 March 2010)

Sleepeeze_dad said:



			My wife's *COB* hates greys on site. Good job he hasn't found our laptop, unlike another bogtrotter round here 

YAY! 200. I can go to bed now 

Click to expand...

LOL! I used to work for a v successful European SJ'er whose stallion (Selle Francais) had a massive thing for greys, and used to get all horny if he saw my share horse, dapple grey NF x Tb gelding, pass him hacking out on the high street!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 March 2010)

OMFG how did I grave rob too PMSL!!!!!

Lol I have to go to bed before IM the corpse, dead with my fingers on the keyboard on HHO!!! Thats probs how I'll go anyway..!!

Night ladies and erm, gents?


----------



## MrsMozart (31 March 2010)

Kitsune said:



			OMFG how did I grave rob too PMSL!!!!!

Lol I have to go to bed before IM the corpse, dead with my fingers on the keyboard on HHO!!! Thats probs how I'll go anyway..!!

Night ladies and erm, gents?
		
Click to expand...

Sweet dreams hun


----------



## Vizslak (31 March 2010)

The old man down your pants you nut! I wasn't suggesting you were diggin up dead bodies!  
Good night my iccle witchy friend!


----------



## Shilasdair (31 March 2010)

skewby said:



			I love cobs but personally would not own one, for a multitude of reasons, none of which are remotely interesting.  Have not read this thread but am SO irritated by it being constantly on the front page!!  OP clearly has a drink problem, don't pander to it, ffs!!!!!!!!  God, this has probably bumped loads of interesting threads to page 2 grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Good evening, everyone.
Skewby - you don't know me (clearly) and I don't believe I know you.
I am expert at ignoring uncivilised posts, but I really do feel you owe me an apology for the allegation made above.
I understand people often post things they don't mean, and am willing to accept an apology so we can move on.
S


----------



## Puppy (31 March 2010)

skewby said:



			I love cobs but personally would not own one, for a multitude of reasons, none of which are remotely interesting.  Have not read this thread but am SO irritated by it being constantly on the front page!!  OP clearly has a drink problem, don't pander to it, ffs!!!!!!!!  God, this has probably bumped loads of interesting threads to page 2 grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

And haven't you just bumped yourself to the front page of a defamation case?!


----------



## Puppy (31 March 2010)

Huh, just got to page 11 and see that it's been pointed out..


----------



## russianhorse (31 March 2010)

Whooo - hoooo  - I got to the end


Now as I see it (bleary eyed from staring at the computer screen for a-ges) this thread is a pure case of COBICISM  ..... somebody call the po-lice :0)




*NB: I am a pure splinter bum, I don't own a cob, tb or wb etc etc  but love them all equally ...... but not moreso than my long spindly legged; short-bodied; big headed orlov-trotter :0) **  ........ now where has that "I dont like arabs" thread gone? lol


----------



## walkingman (31 March 2010)

Theresa_F said:



			Plus, in the case of Stinky, he knows just where to nudge your boob so you find the cancer growth - so you can't beat a gypsy cob for medical knowledge

Click to expand...

Seriously? Did that happen to you? I hope alls well now


----------



## mymare (31 March 2010)

What's EW?  Another forum?  Damn, I always miss the fun bits 

If I wear garlic around my neck will it keep the witches away?


----------



## cloptonpartridge (31 March 2010)

Thunder said:



			In this world on the forums
All can have their view
Yet to intentionally offend others
Is not the thing to do.

Ive schooled and trained a multitude
From fells to thoroughbreds from the track
Ex eventers and medium dressage horses
So Ive plenty of wool on my back

Some of you ride warmbloods
Who I liken to Labradors
Some of you like thoroughbreds
When you can keep them on all fours

An equines not just a type or breed
Theres the personality of the horse
Indeed Ive seen and ridden cobs
Who leave TBs standing on a course

To me it shows a lack of knowledge
To label all cobs hairy, lazy and fat
When clippers, exercise and joie de vie
Easily banish all of that.

My personal opinion
Of the reason for this thread
Is to stir trouble, to light touchpaper
And upset people with whats said 

However, ending I would like to say
To Shilasdair and glitterfuzz to, 
That all the cobs Ive met in my life
Have better manners and etiquette than you.
		
Click to expand...


 love this its great. I'm supposed to be doing house work though but im glued to the thread its so funny.

Any of you posh owners got a bridle i can have my plod cob snapped his in half last night coz he got spooked


----------



## _April_ (1 April 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Firstly i don't own a cob I own a Destroyer  
He and I like skinny TBs though........... they give him a nice change from eating carrots
I think i can summarise his good points as follows:
In a gale he is an effective windbreak
If we are stranded anywhere his rugs are big enough to fashion a large tent, sleeping bag and matching handbag from.
I get a full upper body work out everytime i ask him to work in an outline
He is useful for removing those hard to reach apples from the tops of trees - one canter past, the earth shakes and bingo!!  Apples are down!
Farmers no longer need to roll their fields - a few laps by us in full flight and whay hay the field furrows are flat.

Oh and that big choppy trot?  You are absolutely right......... thats the bodies of the skinny little steeds we've trampled on as we've shot past them at warp speed!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...



LOL

This post for the win!


----------



## _April_ (1 April 2010)

jemima_too said:








Click to expand...


best.  smiley.  ever.


----------



## Shysmum (1 April 2010)

My boy has gone thru two leather bridles (found bits to fix them), but he is now in a webbing one for everyday. sm x


----------



## sarah0786 (1 April 2010)

Haha, I think they are great, the last one I rode before I bought my TB was a fiesty lass, she would tank off with me when she got bored and took some riding, far more riding than my TB in fact, she was a right chunk and I thought my hips were going to pop and she was so pretty. I love my friends coloured cob too, she's got bags of character. I was actually looking for a cob x or draught horse when I wanted my first horse but ended up seeing Toby and felt sorry for him. The people who I know that own them prefer them because in general they are more sane and tend to be much hardier, TBs and warmbloods are more highly strung and do stupid things that cause injuries, my lad can injure himself on fresh air.


----------



## cloptonpartridge (1 April 2010)

shysmum said:



			My boy has gone thru two leather bridles (found bits to fix them), but he is now in a webbing one for everyday. sm x
		
Click to expand...

just cant belive he actually snapped the leather in two places and it was under a year old


----------



## sarah0786 (1 April 2010)

cloptonpartridge said:



			just cant belive he actually snapped the leather in two places and it was under a year old

Click to expand...

At least you can ride in a webbing bridle it would rub the fur off my fairy boy TB haha


----------



## cloptonpartridge (1 April 2010)

oh that was evil


----------



## Hedwards (1 April 2010)

Woah - only just caught up with this post (which i'm thoroughly enjoying by the way) - when did we start posting photos? - que gratuitous images of my Cob x TB (with 12% Arab) - if only there was a bit of warmblood in there i'd have a full house of breeds/types that have been 'dissed' in this post!












Come on Shils - you've got to admit she's a bit cute!


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 April 2010)

I would like to own a cob.  I could stand it next (not too close though) to my warmblood to remind me how beautiful he looks. 
****runs away very fast*****


----------



## Old Bat (1 April 2010)

Well, I thought I was a boring old senior member but admin's just turned me into a sport horse! How did they know that my cob is a sport horse in disguise? Will they realise the enormity of this thread and create a cob classification as well? Should we lobby for one?


----------



## spottybotty (1 April 2010)

JunoXV said:



			I would like to own a cob.  I could stand it next (not too close though) to my warmblood to remind me how beautiful he looks. 
****runs away very fast*****
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!!!! This thread is soooo funny.


----------



## Hedwards (1 April 2010)

Juno XV thats got to be post of the day on this thread!!


----------



## ester (1 April 2010)

juno love it! 

pmsl


----------



## cblover (1 April 2010)

What a completely uneducated question - and one that doesn't even warrant an answer!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (1 April 2010)

JunoXV said:



			I would like to own a cob.  I could stand it next (not too close though) to my warmblood to remind me how beautiful he looks. 
****runs away very fast*****
		
Click to expand...

I don't think squished dumbblood is a good look, and thats what he'd be if he stood next to hovis................!  Unless said dumbblood is female and then he'd be too busy showing her what a real man is!


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 April 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			I don't think squished dumbblood is a good look, and thats what he'd be if he stood next to hovis................!  Unless said dumbblood is female and then he'd be too busy showing her what a real man is! 

Click to expand...

Are you incinerating the lovely Hovis is a COB   I shall be emailing him with this important bit of info.  As far as he is concerned (from his diary) he is a sports horse.  Hope you have your super glue handy for the next ride 

....and I did say (not too close though).


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (1 April 2010)

Alas Hov is more like a cob than TB - its the clydesdale genes - but I'm not intending to tell him any time soon!!!  In his head he is a big boned, feathery, furlong flyer and I have no intention of disillusioning him!


----------



## sarahdante (1 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...


Because they can do this
http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=ZF-2154-66996-1-0041.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Lanky Loll (1 April 2010)

I've not been online much this week so only just caught up with this so my pennies worth is:

I like cobs - they're fun.
I like TB's - they're usually intelligent (not going to say always!)
Not a huge fan of WB's as I've yet to meet one that wasn't rude.
I like arabs but was never allowed one when younger as they're not careful enough showjumping.

Now a few questions:

Why the query about SecD's being cobs or not - they are a true cob it even says so on the breed site: http://www.wpcs.uk.com/ponies/sectioncd.html

Why do people think IDx anything or any chunky / coloured horse is a cob?? Do they mean cob type?

The person who posted CJs Kemosabi - love the pony but don't remember it being particularly cobby (could well be wrong it is 16 years since I jumped against him ) - at the time the only true jumping cob of the traditional stamp that I can think of off-hand was Bovril but can't find a pic of the lovely chap.

I'll go back to watching now


----------



## Shysmum (1 April 2010)

Well when Shy is turned out with a bigger horse, he can stand under it - saves a fortune on rugs and field shelters.


----------



## sarah0786 (1 April 2010)

MagsnPaddy said:



			I like TB's - they're usually intelligent (not going to say always!)
		
Click to expand...

Really? Mine is clever enough to know every trick in the book to avoid being worked properly but some of the things he does are really stupid lol. 

Another pro cob thought: *bareback riding*, my TB doesn't have enough of a spine covering for me to ride bare back and its so much fun! My friend will ride hers up from the field in a headcollar, but she is lighter than I am and her horse has a better covering.


----------



## cloptonpartridge (1 April 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			I don't think squished dumbblood is a good look, and thats what he'd be if he stood next to hovis................!  Unless said dumbblood is female and then he'd be too busy showing her what a real man is! 

Click to expand...

 hovis your the best


----------



## Kenzo (1 April 2010)

lol not been on HHO lately but this post just brings back the good old times!


----------



## Cavblacks (1 April 2010)

Phew 47 pages later and now its hometime!  

Brilliant thread has kept me amused all arvo - Most impressive smily defo goes to Over reaction!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 April 2010)

What is even more funny is the furore its causing on other forums  brilliant!


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (1 April 2010)

Kitsune said:



			What is even more funny is the furore its causing on other forums  brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

Really? lol do you have a link? would love to nose


----------



## Weezy (1 April 2010)

I just cannot bring myself to read this thread, but I remember Tia and I doing a *Why do people have cobs* thread yeeeeeeeears ago on here and we didn't get anything like 4million replies....I am feeling robbed ;-)


----------



## littleme (2 April 2010)

I had the ride of a 3/4yo cob mare a few years ago - honestly the prettiest cob you have ever seen, paces and jump to die for - she didnt jump like cobs usually jump - extremly careful and scopey! However.. my god she was sharp! But you don't get the talent without the quirk!


----------



## MagicMelon (2 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			and usually bad tempered.
surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
		
Click to expand...

Now you see the "bad tempered" part and warmblood both match up in my mind! Sorry, but I'd never have another warmblood - they are stroppy, argumentative gits! Give me a TB or TB x anyday.  Cobs are ok, I wouldn't have one but like any breed - they have their admirers.


----------



## ElliePippa (2 April 2010)

I own a Tb, and although I love her with all my heart, i'd never get another one  Much rather a lovely show cob/traditional


----------



## Holly831 (2 April 2010)

I have both! a 16hh warmblood for dressage and a 15hh cob used for hunting and showing - wouldn't want to change roles for either of them!

Bit like why I have a 4x4 for towing and a car for 'normal' driving.

Have to say this post has made me laugh - people are so touchy - surely the point is we all love our horses whatever breed we have? Good thing we don't all like the same or life would be soooo boring.

Personaly I am not a thoroughbred fan....*runs away and hides*


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (2 April 2010)

at least us cob owners know that should the worst happen and we get stuck in the wilderness, that we can shave some meat off their bums to eat and they will not miss it, no chance of that with your pansy tbs !!!!


----------



## Puppy (2 April 2010)

MagicMelon said:



			Now you see the "bad tempered" part and warmblood both match up in my mind! Sorry, but I'd never have another warmblood - they are stroppy, argumentative gits! Give me a TB or TB x anyday.  Cobs are ok, I wouldn't have one but like any breed - they have their admirers.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! My warmblood is the sweetest, more affectionate, most keen to please, kind natured horse I've ever met in my life!   Whereas the last TB I had was a complete thug!


----------



## Battyoldbint (3 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

This has to be the most amusing thread ive seen on here,its now up to page 48 i think and its taken me ages to get threw it.
I have just 2 points to make 
Shills,wash your mouth out with soap
And if anyone comes anywhere near my hairy traditional with a set of shears they will die a horrible death lmao


----------



## tonitot (3 April 2010)

I think I got to about page 8 of this and gave up reading 

Just to say, I LOVE cobs, my first horse was a cob I had on loan from a riding school and he used to fly around the school with me doing handstands. Now, he did turn lazy after a while after spending years on a riding school but I guess thats to be expected. I always said I'd  never EVER get a TB ... I also said I would never ever have a mare .. I have now got a TB mare in the boring colour of bay (I love coloureds, duns, greys etc) ... but I dont think I'd change her for any cob  She is so sweet its unreal and although she has her stroppy moments, I'm sure shes still trying to figure me out as I am with her (only had her 3 weeks) and that we will get through them with some more work  My old cob was also sweet and never bad tempered, wouldnt hurt a fly, and certainly wasnt fat (but that was more to do with the place he was kept at ...) I am growing more and more fond of TB's everyday though .. which when working with racehorses is a bonus I guess  and I had lots of fun hanging onto a chunky TB colt while he decided to buck along the road with me as he is very fresh and all the other horses were being naughty behind, but I actually loved it  And I think the reason I stayed on him today is all because of my little cob who liked to buck around the school with me


----------



## LaurenM (3 April 2010)

This is like big brother ''day 25...the debate is still continuing''!

Couldn't believe it this morning - walked my sec d to the field and had to chase the two tb's out who got so grumpy that the one kicked my boy   Luckily he's tough


----------



## beckiebeckyboo (3 April 2010)

we have a hairy spotty cob, when hes not clipped his feathers swish!! but as for talent will 3 gold medals at the europeans do you?!? he could jump over the top of our young riders horses, one of which has also won a gold, all of which are warmbloods. 

all i ll say is never judge a book by its cover!


----------



## Storminateacup (3 April 2010)

Indy said:



			The thing what annoys me about this post is that because it's an older established member it's a 'joke' by all the other older and established members

However, if a newer member had started this all of the older and established members would be baying for their blood and calling them a troll.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I heartily agree. HHO is very cliquey really, if you are in with the "in crowd" then is o.k to spout off, inflammatory, insults  about certain types of horses maybe in the same way as some people make derogatory generalisations about people of different, culture, religion or even colour.
It is not a process that should be encouraged, and it is immature of the OP er to do so.( perhaps SHE is immature - though I think not)  
At the end of the day this is just all about PREJUDICE, and prejudice as a concept should not be  played with, even if it is to demonstrate the OP ers power over others to incite anger or irritation, or as others are saying "just a bit of fun". PREJUDICE is not fun - especially when its aimed at you or the ones you love. 
Learning the skills to do it, or even encouraging others to make prejudical comments all under the guise of it being "tongue in cheek" is "very bad form" as far as I am concerned. 
The OP er deserves to be "shot down in a hail of bullets" verbally at least.


----------



## brighteyes (3 April 2010)

I think there are some very touchy peeps on here.

I owned a little cob once - the post hasn't upset me and nor would one on Welshies, Welsh part-breds, TBxConnemaras, Gelderlander crosses and Irish mongrels, no matter how silly, insulting, serious or what have you.  

I love mine but don't expect anyone else to and none of them are perfect.  Well, not totally


----------



## amanda1788 (3 April 2010)

I think this post is very childish, this is meant to be a forum where people who love horses can come on and have a chat to other horse loving people. But someone has now turned it into a 'my horse is better than your horse' debate. Everyone is going to have a different preference of what type of horse they like to ride, and what does it matter if someone likes big hairy cob types or skinny tb types! This is a pointless post which has just been done by someone who has nothing else to do with their time but to create problems.


----------



## alpha1 (3 April 2010)

I've just bought a ISH beacuse I couldnt afford a decent cob...think thats saying something!


----------



## dressedkez (3 April 2010)

Riding cobs always gives me sore knees......yes some are nice - but no Cob is better than a TB I'm afraid!! I did a brief cob thing after I had my first baby....but by the time I was on to number 4 child, I knew that my cob phase was well gone!


----------



## Izzwizz (3 April 2010)

Each to their own.  In my eyes all horses are beautiful creatures and if you are fortunate to own one, then think yourself lucky, whatever breed/type it is!!!   Hopefully this thread will be put to bed on a few bales of straw....


----------



## pastie2 (3 April 2010)

I think that this is a grand post, why are people being so touchy? I have ALWAYS had TBs, point to pointed and qualified all these horses hunting,all day not just hacking at the back. But I am now older and just love my cob, its a welsh sec D, 15.2. Clipped trimmed and fit they are great fun. I ride on my own on the fells in Cumbria, have a good time and know I shall come home without having to call mountain rescue!


----------



## Fii (3 April 2010)

dressedkez said:



			Riding cobs always gives me sore knees......yes some are nice - but no Cob is better than a TB I'm afraid!!!
		
Click to expand...


This made me laugh!!
 Of coarse some cobs are better than some TB's. How silly to say, that^^^^


----------



## dad_io (3 April 2010)

I own a cob and he is getting my confidence back after breaking my back last year. i have limited mobility due to the metal rods in my spine but we are doing just fine thanks


----------



## pastie2 (3 April 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Yes I heartily agree. HHO is very cliquey really, if you are in with the "in crowd" then is o.k to spout off, inflammatory, insults  about certain types of horses maybe in the same way as some people make derogatory generalisations about people of different, culture, religion or even colour.
It is not a process that should be encouraged, and it is immature of the OP er to do so.( perhaps SHE is immature - though I think not)  
At the end of the day this is just all about PREJUDICE, and prejudice as a concept should not be  played with, even if it is to demonstrate the OP ers power over others to incite anger or irritation, or as others are saying "just a bit of fun". PREJUDICE is not fun - especially when its aimed at you or the ones you love. 
Learning the skills to do it, or even encouraging others to make prejudical comments all under the guise of it being "tongue in cheek" is "very bad form" as far as I am concerned. 
The OP er deserves to be "shot down in a hail of bullets" verbally at least.
		
Click to expand...

Good Lord it was done with tongue in cheek, I just wish I could have come up with somthing as contensious as this, why are you all so insecure and taking this so seriously? It is a forum and this makes it so much more interesting than talking about which f***ing rugs you should be putting on your horses. You should know that without having to ask. I love TBs and love cobs but I am not having a hissy fit as I am confident in knowing what I like.


----------



## Munchkin (3 April 2010)

This is still going..?


----------



## pastie2 (3 April 2010)

Munchkin said:



			This is still going..?
		
Click to expand...

Yup! Reply to short. But yes. Blimey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin (3 April 2010)

T'was a rhetorical question...


----------



## pastie2 (3 April 2010)

Munchkin said:



			T'was a rhetorical question... 

Click to expand...

Thats what you got.


----------



## Collytown (4 April 2010)

When I lost my last riding horse which was a fine tb I thought i would get something which was a bit more solid so looked at a few cobs and rode my friends for a while and even though I think they are great I just could not get to grips with them.  I have short legs and felt I could not get them around a cob so felt like I was perched on top and had no grip, plus my groin hurt so much from riding them.

Each to there own, love cobs wish I could ride them but unfortunately I cant.


----------



## nofie (4 April 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Yes I heartily agree. HHO is very cliquey really, if you are in with the "in crowd" then is o.k to spout off, inflammatory, insults  about certain types of horses maybe in the same way as some people make derogatory generalisations about people of different, culture, religion or even colour.
It is not a process that should be encouraged, and it is immature of the OP er to do so.( perhaps SHE is immature - though I think not)  
At the end of the day this is just all about PREJUDICE, and prejudice as a concept should not be  played with, even if it is to demonstrate the OP ers power over others to incite anger or irritation, or as others are saying "just a bit of fun". PREJUDICE is not fun - especially when its aimed at you or the ones you love. 
Learning the skills to do it, or even encouraging others to make prejudical comments all under the guise of it being "tongue in cheek" is "very bad form" as far as I am concerned. 
The OP er deserves to be "shot down in a hail of bullets" verbally at least.
		
Click to expand...


Fair points.

My cob was fab. He was a total nutter, but wouldn't have had him any other way 















Chilling at home







Jumping at home















x-country boy







That day, he was so much braver than the bay behind him (pairs), who refused the first jump.


----------



## RunToEarth (4 April 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			Yes I heartily agree. HHO is very cliquey really, if you are in with the "in crowd" then is o.k to spout off, inflammatory, insults  about certain types of horses maybe in the same way as some people make derogatory generalisations about people of different, culture, religion or even colour.
It is not a process that should be encouraged, and it is immature of the OP er to do so.( perhaps SHE is immature - though I think not)  
At the end of the day this is just all about PREJUDICE, and prejudice as a concept should not be  played with, even if it is to demonstrate the OP ers power over others to incite anger or irritation, or as others are saying "just a bit of fun". PREJUDICE is not fun - especially when its aimed at you or the ones you love. 
Learning the skills to do it, or even encouraging others to make prejudical comments all under the guise of it being "tongue in cheek" is "very bad form" as far as I am concerned. 
The OP er deserves to be "shot down in a hail of bullets" verbally at least.
		
Click to expand...

Oh get over yourself, to anyone who possesses any kind of a sense of humour this was quite clearly posted as a joke. 
People have quite clearly gone PC mad in the recent times, and I really do love the fact it comes down to that age old argument "HHO cliques". 
I rarely read shils posts and could still comprehend that she was taking the proverbial...
I don't think you can quite categorise "poking fun at cobs" in the same bracket as racism, not reasonably anyway. 
And for what it is worth, there is a wonderful thing we still seem to hold in the UK called a freedom of speech, and I'm going to demonstrate by saying that everyone who has got upperty about this thread really needs to learn to laugh at life a little bit more, you miserable sods.


----------



## nofie (4 April 2010)

ps I do disagree with the following,

"The OP er deserves to be "shot down in a hail of bullets" verbally at least". 

Bit harsh.

I think that this thread has led to some interesting points and conversation, and perhaps some intention to provoke 'outrage'. At the end of the day, you like what you like, some people agree, others don't, but that's life. I have had fab times previously with a cob, but also lovely times with TBs. In my opinion, a horse is a horse and they all rule.

Build a bridge...


----------



## nofie (4 April 2010)

pps over 500 posts :O

Nitenite  x


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2010)

I thought everyone had sussed this was tongue in cheek by now ??


----------



## Shilasdair (4 April 2010)

shysmum said:



			I thought everyone had sussed this was tongue in cheek by now ?? 

Click to expand...


Apparently not. 
I imagine all they hear is a slight whooshing noise... 
My next thread, I think, will be 'Why do people own Tb's?'
What do you think - good plan?
S


----------



## brighteyes (4 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Apparently not. 
I imagine all they hear is a slight whooshing noise... 
My next thread, I think, will be 'Why do people own Tb's?'
What do you think - good plan?
S 

Click to expand...

*_rolls sleeves up and spits on palms..._*


----------



## brucea (4 April 2010)

Shils has done a great job here - 

She has given everyone who owns cobs a chance to express how loveable, talented, adaptable, gorgeous and altogether wonderful cobs are - and the hairier the better.

I think she is secretly a cob-fancier myself.

My cob, however, is in disgrace.  Yesterday he stranded me on the roof of the stables when I was cleaning the gully. Scratched his bum on the ladder and knocked it down. Had to sit on the roof for a while. 

My Tbx would never have done that.


----------



## Sparkles (4 April 2010)

I wonder what will be in most discussed topics in this weeks issue.....and last weeks.....and next weeks......LOL XD


----------



## Cliqmo (4 April 2010)

Cobs are awesome


----------



## nofie (4 April 2010)

Or the controversial 'why do adults want to ride ponies?'


----------



## Shilasdair (4 April 2010)

nofie said:



			Or the controversial 'why do adults want to ride ponies?' 

Click to expand...

I've added that to my 'To Do' list, along with 'Why do amateurs insist on looking after their horses on DIY when they clearly know nothing' and 'Why do people have a horse, then neglect it on full livery'.
I like to live dangerously...  
S


----------



## nofie (4 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I've added that to my 'To Do' list, along with 'Why do amateurs insist on looking after their horses on DIY when they clearly know nothing' and 'Why do people have a horse, then neglect it on full livery'.
I like to live dangerously...  
S 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I look forward to some interesting debates!


----------



## hannahdooley (4 April 2010)

Thank you! Lol xx


----------



## Shysmum (4 April 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dolcé (4 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I've added that to my 'To Do' list, along with 'Why do amateurs insist on looking after their horses on DIY when they clearly know nothing' and 'Why do people have a horse, then neglect it on full livery'.
I like to live dangerously...  
S 

Click to expand...

You are just bad!!


----------



## MochaDun (4 April 2010)

Looking at the very impressive number of views and replies to this thread I'm just wondering if Shilasdair is on a commission to see if she can get the most viewed/most read thread on the new forum meanwhile I've forgotten what was her original question..


----------



## Shilasdair (5 April 2010)

Mental note to self: never call a child Hannah, it appears to interfere with some neural functions.  
And MochaDun - I think Admin should pay me for upping the traffic to their site, don't you? 
S


----------



## Queenbee87 (5 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Mental note to self: never call a child Hannah, it appears to interfere with some neural functions.  

Click to expand...

You're gonna get in trouble for that one!  This person can't take a joke about the type of horse she has, imagine how irate she will be at ^^ that comment 

As to those who say it's all to do with cliques...... look at my (lack of) signature. I am not a member of any clique, have no idea who anyone on here is in real life and haven't been a member of the forum for long. I just saw this post and found it amusing. As previously mentioned, I don't think owners of other breeds/types would take any of the comments made to heart if they were about their type of horse/ pony? (Although I may be proved wrong if Shils does start the TB thread as promised )

I have blonde hair and as a result am sometimes subject to "blonde jokes" This doesn't offend me in the slightest- I enjoy proving people wrong 

The main problem I have is that I see so many overweight cobs (probably because most are such good do-ers?) which a) doesn't look nice and b) is bad for the horse.....(not talking about anyone in particular, just a general observation from horses in my area)


----------



## sarah0786 (6 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Apparently not. 
I imagine all they hear is a slight whooshing noise... 
My next thread, I think, will be 'Why do people own Tb's?'
What do you think - good plan?
S 

Click to expand...

hahaha do it, I own one by mistake, I wanted an ID, cobs aren't generally big enough for my long legs unless they are super wide.


----------



## Spudlet (6 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Mental note to self: never call a child Hannah, it appears to interfere with some neural functions.  

S 

Click to expand...

OI

**goes to fetch whackin' stick**

Come'ere you scaly sod


----------



## Three (6 April 2010)

I never wanted to own a cob. Mine just turned up and hasn't left again. I was only 'sposed to be keeping it for 6 months til I could find someone daft enough to pass it on to. And that was 8 or 9 years ago. Now look what I'm stuck with. 








Mind you, I don't like arabs much either. The grey one appeared when I was looking for a sensible brown horse. 


As for IDxTBs.... well, the less said the better. OK, mine's brown and sensible which is a start. But bloomin heavy on the vet bills in my experience.  And they appear to produce nasty orange babies when you're hoping for a sensible brown horse. 



In fact I'm not that keen on any horses at all. Although they're starting to look better now winter finally seems to be passing. Mind you it's still muddy...



Maybe goldfish are the way forward for me?


----------



## Sparkles (6 April 2010)

Three said:



			I never wanted to own a cob. Mine just turned up and hasn't left again. I was only 'sposed to be keeping it for 6 months til I could find someone daft enough to pass it on to. And that was 8 or 9 years ago. Now look what I'm stuck with. 








Mind you, I don't like arabs much either. The grey one appeared when I was looking for a sensible brown horse. 


As for IDxTBs.... well, the less said the better. OK, mine's brown and sensible which is a start. But bloomin heavy on the vet bills in my experience.  And they appear to produce nasty orange babies when you're hoping for a sensible brown horse. 



In fact I'm not that keen on any horses at all. Although they're starting to look better now winter finally seems to be passing. Mind you it's still muddy...



Maybe goldfish are the way forward for me?




Click to expand...


Or, maybe a pet rock?


----------



## katie_and_toto (6 April 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them!  Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger! !
		
Click to expand...

Classic example of a 'joke' gone far too far... very unwise post glitterfuzz for saying you are supposed to be on here to promote Eland Lodge!


----------



## glitterfuzz (6 April 2010)

katie_and_toto said:



			Classic example of a 'joke' gone far too far... very unwise post glitterfuzz for saying you are supposed to be on here to promote Eland Lodge!  

Click to expand...

Am I?.........


----------



## Three (6 April 2010)

Or, maybe a pet rock?
		
Click to expand...

Binky01 - you're brilliant!! That's the answer to everything.

I can go on at length about how my pet rock is perfect with experienced riders and beginners alike.
Absolutely solid as a err... rock in traffic. 
Good to load.
Easily caught from the field (provided you don't throw it too hard!  )
Feet like err.. rock, never needs the farrier
Perfect in company or alone.
Good doer.
Will live in or out.

The list is endless......


*Three sits back and waits for the onslaught of 'limestone is better', 'I can't stand igneous' etc*


----------



## Sparkles (6 April 2010)

Three said:



			Binky01 - you're brilliant!! That's the answer to everything.

I can go on at length about how my pet rock is perfect with experienced riders and beginners alike.
Absolutely solid as a err... rock in traffic. 
Good to load.
Easily caught from the field (provided you don't throw it too hard!  )
Feet like err.. rock, never needs the farrier
Perfect in company or alone.
Good doer.
Will live in or out.

The list is endless......


*Three sits back and waits for the onslaught of 'limestone is better', 'I can't stand igneous' etc*
		
Click to expand...


Pmsl!!! XD


----------



## Horsehead (6 April 2010)

The Cob I used to ride at College last year wasn't fat, lazy or a plod. I'm not a fan of cobs, but he was one of the best horses i've ever ridden, took me round my first course of fences and subsequently more. Jumped like a pro for me, and had about a million people off (never me  )

Call him a fat lazy riding school horse as he bronks down the long side and kicks out at a mini bus.



xxxx


----------



## diamonddogs (7 April 2010)

I love my little Connemara X as she allows me to feel superior to cob owners AND TB/WB owners.


----------



## Shilasdair (9 April 2010)

I am uphauled  that this thread failed to reach the 'top 5' in Horse and Hound.
It's a fix, I tell you, a fix.
S


----------



## Kenzo (9 April 2010)

Originally Posted by glitterfuzz  
I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them! Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger! !




I've heard a good few p*ss takes about cobs but that has to be in the top 10 

more more more!!!

ps I do cobs myelf but these are just too funny not to read


----------



## skychick (9 April 2010)

This post has kept me amused for ages!

Well what can i say.....i went from a mad arab....to having a break from riding....to getting a more laid back horse to get back riding again....so i thought i would get something ploddy and cobby ;-) ;-) ;-)
Well....... 
My ploddy cob......out walks the 16hh race horse i ride out with, spooks at every leaf, bird,cow, sheep, bag, noise, pretty much everything we pass!
He jumps 5 bar gates from a standstill, he is fast, spritely and can buck like a goodun in a split second. He is 14.2 although not massively chuncky! Last night we went for a canter on a verge and he decided to buckand spook and we ended up in a ditch full of water! 
One thing going for him is that he isnt strong and doesnt lean on your hands! 

I think the gypsys sold me a thoroughbred in disguise :-D :-D :-D

Can i have my arab back.....my cob is too lively!! he he


----------



## Shilasdair (1 July 2010)

Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2010)

You mean you're not re-reading the 54 hard-typed pages again???


----------



## Shilasdair (1 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			You mean you're not re-reading the 54 hard-typed pages again??? 

Click to expand...

What do you mean 'again'?
S


----------



## Spudlet (1 July 2010)

No, no! Not this again! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
**gallops screaming from thread on a cob**


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2010)

*passes Hairy for Spud to borrow*


----------



## Shilasdair (1 July 2010)

Spudlet said:



			No, no! Not this again! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
**gallops screaming from thread on a cob** 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

As if a cob could gallop!
S


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2010)

He'd trip over his feather blatantly....


----------



## Shilasdair (1 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			He'd trip over his feather blatantly.... 

Click to expand...

Or be mistaken for either a yak or a musk ox.
Mind you, they'd do better dressage.
S


----------



## Natch (1 July 2010)

You're still not going to make it into the top 5 you know.


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2010)

I do need a theme for the showman class 

With that song 'What's that coming over the hill' song for music....


[Nb....Tongue in cheek before I flamed lmao. I adore this horse and think the world of him  ]


----------



## Shilasdair (1 July 2010)

Naturally said:



			You're still not going to make it into the top 5 you know. 

Click to expand...

We was robbed.
S


----------



## ihatework (1 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S 

Click to expand...

You bored?!

I recently got one, my first ever. I'm doomed to eternity. HHO Admin even get really irrate if I refer to him as a P-Pony (as in of irish traveller origin).

In comparison to my regular tb/sporthorse types here are the benefits of PP's ...

1) They do not cost ££££ to feed. In fact you can leave them in a bare field and they are better off for it.
2) They don't seem to give 2 hoots about all the flies, no lumps, bumps or diva moments
3) when they get a whopping great kick that would have a wussy sporthorse pumped full of AB's and bute and waving a sick note, the PP's just need a quick hose and back to work good as new
4) They appear to have excellent 4WD, offroading on a PP is more fun than I ever imagined


----------



## Big-beastie (1 July 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

 I depends on what you think a "Proper competition" is personally I think Route De Poisson is more of a competion, true horse power isn't all about jumping coloured polls and pretty horse dancing in bling, Ride a real horse ride a draught.


----------



## Shilasdair (2 July 2010)

Big-beastie said:



			I depends on what you think a "Proper competition" is personally I think Route De Poisson is more of a competion, true horse power isn't all about jumping coloured polls and pretty horse dancing in bling, Ride a real horse ride a draught.

Click to expand...

I don't like people mentioning heavy horses in my anti-cob threads, thank you.
For some reason it makes me look over my shoulder. 
S


----------



## Spudlet (2 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			I do need a theme for the showman class 

With that song 'What's that coming over the hill' song for music....


[Nb....Tongue in cheek before I flamed lmao. I adore this horse and think the world of him  ]
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a rider's eye video of me and a cob GALLOPING on the beach set to that song, shame I don't know where it is!


----------



## blitznbobs (2 July 2010)

Cos they are so much more beautiful than other types. Their personalities are huge And they DO everything... without trying to kill you (Unless they're the welsh kind so if you're suicidal you always have that choice). THey are so cuddly too... I personally don't understand anyone who buys a tb or an arab they have no personality and are so flighty that you just sit there avoiding sideways movement and you can't 'get on' with the business of riding for pleasure or competition. I've always owned cobs (usually welsh) and have only ever had one horse that wasn't a cob - and I was given him - and he was a straight gelderlander x something else and really although technically he was a warmblood LOOKED like a gelderlander so is kinda a VERY BIG cob...(17.2)

Blitz


----------



## blitznbobs (2 July 2010)

Big-beastie said:



			Originally Posted by glitterfuzz  
how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition? Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition. Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there! Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts. Not really youre sporty type of horse They have their place and its not being owned by me. 

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

And how many riders compete at that level? Probably less than 1 %. Having ridden at that level (grand prix dressage) I don't particularly want to go back there... and as I've decided to have a go at showing (hopefully at top level).. I've chosen to show - A big beautiful COB...

Blitz


----------



## Elsbells (2 July 2010)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

Cracking!!! PMSL!!


----------



## Spudlet (2 July 2010)

+++PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT - This is not a serious thread, but is tongue-in-cheek - PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT ENDS+++


----------



## ilovecobs (2 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

I love my show cob  and if they are such a jolty ride i wander why so many people love hunting on them 

this said, i do enjoy riding other horses on my farm, WB's, TB's but i wouldnt buy one myself  and i couldnt be doing with a hairy cob, i love my clippers lol


----------



## Shysmum (2 July 2010)

O.m.g.  It's back.........







We shall be watching..


----------



## Theresa_F (2 July 2010)

I don't like people mentioning heavy horses in my anti-cob threads, thank you.
For some reason it makes me look over my shoulder
		
Click to expand...

Like this?







Miss Farra Clydesdale, aged six doing the 2'6 - A grade A SJ in a carthorse body  Who says big girls can't get a move on?

As to cobs, well they do this 







and three days later diagnoise you with cancer - a true all round talented animal.

Stinky is no slouch, but is also 99.9% sensible.  He looks after his rider, will go very carefully with my ten year old niece and then turn into a frisky ride for the 15 year old.

For me, they gypsy cob is the master jack of all trades which is why they are now the breed for me, unless it is a clydesdale.


----------



## jodie :) (2 July 2010)

my first loan horse was a cob and he taught me so much just in 6 months! they really teach you to ride properly and are safe (for the majority of times) plus they can be great hunters, jumpers and dressage horses, so i think your statement is a unfair tbh. it's up to people's personal taste really. i don't particularly like cobs, but i can appreciate other people's opinions of them


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 July 2010)

don't understand it myself-like riding a square wheeled bike 


if you want hardy, go native (not necessarily of this country...)

wouldnt give paddock room to a WB either *runs and hides*


----------



## ilovecobs (2 July 2010)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...


Nice cob!  wish i had the guts to do something fun like that with mine, god forbid she hurts her legs for showing... (i dont half annoy myself with the worrying lol)
Goes to show, cobs can do anything!


----------



## loubymay (2 July 2010)

I love cobs - I own 2.

Bella is 24 and has NEVER been lazy - she is far from it haha - she is full of energy - has a fantastic personality - she is a fun safe ride not a plod and will still mess around and be a challenge at times but most of the time i find it hard to stop her - she is the best horse i have ever owned. I sed to have a tb and she was awful - i like a bit of a push on a horse otherwise i feel like im not doing owt - yes i have to use leg but for me owning cobs for the last 3 years it just comes naturally to me now  

So i went out and bought a pintaloosaxcob - wow he's amazing the cheekiest little thing ive ever seen haha - hes amazing 

I wouldn't swap for anything - i still love other horses as they can also be stunning but to me a good cob with the energy that my 2 have is the best thing ever =D 

Its all down to preference as with anything - i can see how some people think they are lazy etc as i have seen plenty that are - one i used to ride u couldn't tell when he'd gone from trot to canter he was that slow haha but u can find lazy horses in any type of horse  depends how much u work with a horse =D x


----------



## Jake10 (2 July 2010)

I don't have a preference as long as the horse can do what I want. Though I do find that a cob can be nice and ploddy for beginners but that same cob can also do XC etc with a more experienced rider. I have yet to meet a Tb/warmblood that is capable of this (barring the 2 elderly ones I loaned- probably because they were elderly  ). 

Also find that only a cob can pull off a mowhawk


----------



## ester (2 July 2010)

Shils if you were bored you could have at least thought up something new for us to play with


----------



## Leah3horses (2 July 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me.  

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...



A joke is meant to be funny. Not vicious and cruel.


----------



## Spudlet (2 July 2010)

Leah3horses said:



			A joke is meant to be funny. Not vicious and cruel.
		
Click to expand...

Why do people care about this so much?

You (using you in the general sense) have your horse. You love your horse. You have loads of fun with your horse. You and your horse can do what you want to do.

Why does it matter if some eejit on the internet likes, dislikes, rates, or does not rate, your horse?

Comments like 'cobs are for novices' show a clear lack of knowledge and experience, but how does that affect anyone but the person who lacks that knowledge? Feel sorry for them if you must, but why get offended?


----------



## Shilasdair (2 July 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Why do people care about this so much?

Feel sorry for them if you must, but why get offended?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps there are a small core of HHOers who ENJOY being offended (and uphauled ) and search avidly for material to offend them?
S


----------



## hackedoff (2 July 2010)

I got mine cos I didnt want to go very far very fast...







Thats mine coming 12th out of 30 in a 40 mile Endurance ride, the others finishing before and after him were mainly Arabs

I didnt want something versatile either







Doing well at showing a few years ago.

We might even try dressage now he has calmed down (hes 20!)


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

this is  either a wind-up or you haven't a clue about cobs! they are not my favourite type but would never write the nonsense that you have written. i suggest you take time out ant visit the Royal Welsh on the wednesday, your opinion might change or maybe not so vitriolic towards cobs!


----------



## Mrs B (2 July 2010)

Rosie, I think you'll find that Shil's tongue was SO firmly in her cheek (back in  about 1997 when this thread started) that she won't be able to use one of these:  without first undergoing surgery...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2010)

HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Theresa_F (2 July 2010)

Rosie, I think you'll find that Shil's tongue was SO firmly in her cheek (back in about 1997 when this thread started) that she won't be able to use one of these:  without first undergoing surgery...
		
Click to expand...


Actually, I would suggest that it is so firmly in cheek that she probably has it so far back down the throat that she could lick her bottom if she wished to

I think I will send her Stinky and Farra as punishment for a weekend.


----------



## Spudlet (2 July 2010)

Theresa_F said:



			Actually, I would suggest that it is so firmly in cheek that she probably has it so far back down the throat that she could lick her bottom if she wished to

I think I will send her Stinky and Farra as punishment for a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

HahahahaHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

And ewwww


----------



## Shilasdair (2 July 2010)

Theresa_F said:



			Actually, I would suggest that it is so firmly in cheek that she probably has it so far back down the throat that she could lick her bottom if she wished to

I think I will send her Stinky and Farra as punishment for a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not commenting on your vile anatomical nasturtiums.
I would never be seen in the company of some carthorse either.  
S


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2010)

what have nasturtiums got to do with anything- perhaps Shilasdair should be banned for her foul language and insults towards cobs- every other thread and posters are being so, and t hey are not half as vile-----lol!!!!


----------



## Shysmum (2 July 2010)

wake me up when it's over.......


----------



## rosie fronfelen (2 July 2010)

aaah, bless him/her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big-beastie (2 July 2010)

My ar$e doesn't look so big on a cob, Never ride a horse that isn't wider than yourself.


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

To go with Wintec saddles 

LOL.

Had to.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Leah3horses (5 July 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Why do people care about this so much?

You (using you in the general sense) have your horse. You love your horse. You have loads of fun with your horse. You and your horse can do what you want to do.

Why does it matter if some eejit on the internet likes, dislikes, rates, or does not rate, your horse?

Comments like 'cobs are for novices' show a clear lack of knowledge and experience, but how does that affect anyone but the person who lacks that knowledge? Feel sorry for them if you must, but why get offended?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't refering to the OP..I'm far too familiar with her 'sense of humour' to bother..this might strike some of you on here as an alien concept but some of us ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT HORSES IN GENERAL, whoever they belong to, or whatever type they are... I find 'jokes' about horse slaughter sick. And if a person is going to make 'jokes' about killing horses then others have the right to point out it was anything but funny. 

I remember why I haven't come on here for years now...I'd much rather spend my time with my horses than waste time reading rehashed egotistical yet childish ****.


----------



## micramadam (5 July 2010)

Not a cob liker or hater. Seen some very nice examples and also some very ugly examples of cobs, TB's, Arabs, WB's etc. 
Good job we all like something different or what a boring world this would be!


----------



## LauraPD (5 July 2010)

Cobs can be extreemly good comnpetition horses as well as all-rounders. My cob has competed in dressage upto novice level, hunter trials 3'-3'3, and showjumping, and is nearly always placed. They have better rythm than many other breeds, and wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 July 2010)

Would`nt have anything else,but mine is trimmed to within an inch of it`s life,never allowed to disgrace herself by being the black hairey lump within,no,no...shiney black and bald.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (5 July 2010)

Actually I'm in the market for a nice cob 
For my OH to hack and do a spot of dressage on at prelim level, and for me to hunt. A safe and cheerful chap between 15.2 and 16.2 is what I'm looking for.  
I also have a very flashy TB, but I can't hunt him and my OH can't ride him as he's too sharp, but a nice cob would be a lovely addition to our family!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (6 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I'm not commenting on your vile anatomical nasturtiums.
I would never be seen in the company of some carthorse either.  
S 

Click to expand...

In that case I'll add Hovis to the trio of visitors for the weekend!
Farra, Stinky, Hovis and shils - aahhh! How sweet! Anyone got a camera?!


----------



## MontyandZoom (6 July 2010)

Why do people want to own cobs???

Because according to this forum no-one over 9 stone should be seen on anything other than a HW maxi-cob or a shire horse!!!!!!!


----------



## SVMel (6 July 2010)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe how long this thread has been going!  Is it a world record yet lol???!!!!!!    

58 pages and counting......


----------



## Theresa_F (6 July 2010)

Farra, Stinky, Hovis and shils - aahhh! How sweet! Anyone got a camera?!
		
Click to expand...

Farra can't wait and Stinky would like to be groomed please.  I wish I could see Shil's face at the thought of the three of them coming for a visit!

Honestly I think she would love riding these three, apart from not wanting to be seen dead on something with built in leg warmers.


----------



## Silverspring (6 July 2010)

Couldn't agree more, cobs are rubbish, why would anyone want one?! 

I feel I need to add a winky smiley as HHO lack in humour only too often these days


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (6 July 2010)

Ehmm, I'm not sure you'd wanna call my cob "lazy" especially if you fed him up a bit and then went hunting on him!! LOL.

I have a cob coz I'm a leisure rider and they're mega easy to do, can live out or in, are usually pretty predictable i.e. I know when he's not gonna do something  - plus they're well up to weight and can be ridden by most members of the family, as well as being able to turn their hand to dressage (might look funny with feathers flying around but by golly they can do it if they please to); jumping, TREC, riding school work, or whatever. 

Plus temperamentally they are generally more user-friendly than your TB or WB and so much better suited to the weekend rider.


----------



## spotty_pony (6 July 2010)

Why do I own a cob? 

Because they are more reliable, more sturdy and are less likely to get all of the lameness problems these finer horses get! IMO you can also have the most fun with a cob!


----------



## TallyHo123 (6 July 2010)

I like some cobs, I bought a 3 year old cob as a project and he was such a lovely horse but I couldn't have one as my 'proper' horse. 
I don't know how to explain it, there just to 'heavy' for me, I know what I'm trying to say but can't word it haha!
They are beautiful but I love my TB's!


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

I'm coming to the conclusion it is so you never, ever have to diet ever again in your life.


----------



## blackcob (6 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			I'm coming to the conclusion it is so you never, ever have to diet ever again in your life.
		
Click to expand...



I can't believe this is still going...


----------



## eirewhisper (6 July 2010)

Very funny thread  obviously another WUM!

As to why do _I_ love owning one, well, they're intelligent (smarter than a lot of people really!) learn really quickly and can turn their hoof to pretty much anything. Easy to keep, they rarely go lame and dont lose their shoes every week or need kept in just because it rains. Yes-I own a set of regularly used clippers and have a fatty paddock but it's a small price to pay for a sweet cob who's so much fun and will gallop flat out across fields with me or do a beautiful controlled obedient dressage test and get very good marks.

Maybe not everyones cuppa but we're all entitled to our opinion


----------



## Crackajack (6 July 2010)

I agree ^^^^^
I own my own clippers and get regular use out of them (They are broke at the minute pmsl) and i have to ensure he doesn't turn into a fat hairy beast but even if he did i would still love him...


----------



## mycobs=myworld (6 July 2010)

not everyone likes fine horses, i own three cobs and i would say one of them is boring or slow whatever everyone else has said about them they are alll forward going with hearts of gold they are not bad tempered and respect everyone they are good doers in winter because they get VERY HAIRY, i love this so much, there very trust worthy and dont s*** thereselfs at silly things cobs are amazing do not ever criticise the cob!


----------



## noggin667 (6 July 2010)

eirewhisper said:



			Very funny thread  obviously another WUM!

As to why do _I_ love owning one, well, they're intelligent (smarter than a lot of people really!) learn really quickly and can turn their hoof to pretty much anything. Easy to keep, they rarely go lame and dont lose their shoes every week or need kept in just because it rains. Yes-I own a set of regularly used clippers and have a fatty paddock but it's a small price to pay for a sweet cob who's so much fun and will gallop flat out across fields with me or do a beautiful controlled obedient dressage test and get very good marks.

Maybe not everyones cuppa but we're all entitled to our opinion 

Click to expand...

Ditto this 100%


----------



## Hutchlou (6 July 2010)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

Ha ha! Love it JoBo!! I'd make a home for a cob any day of the week!


----------



## alexismyhorse (6 July 2010)

I have a cob and its an allrounder  about 5people have offered to buy him NO CHANCE, my hackney was a nutter my cob is amazing 

GO COBS  LOVE THEMMMMM!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 July 2010)

Why do people want to own cobs?

Because they want to!


----------



## skewby (6 July 2010)

cos I like mine not on box rest


----------



## EAST KENT (6 July 2010)

My favs because you can turn a great scruffy hairey into a thing of beauty with some clever clipping and trimming...in fact make a silk purse out of a sow`s ear!Very satisfying.


----------



## narkymare (6 July 2010)

haha my cob is king of the field so no injuries - he is loving, cheeky, fun and generally sooooooooooooo not boring - hes barefoot, hardy and my liitle boy - why do i love my cob - cos hes bloody goeorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkles (6 July 2010)

Because I cannot honestly say I'd trust any of the other horses here to do what I do with the cobbies. Like today, Hairy and Dukey [hogged cob] out in their field which is very steep at one end but flat at the other. About a 10min walk from the yard too and the cattle were blocking bringing them in, so decided to ride them in their field as they were instead. Bareback, as they were, no tack...and they both schooled foot perfect just as they would normally, even with the other in their with them. Walk trot canter, everything as normal  And faultless 

Love them!


----------



## Megan_T (6 July 2010)

Leah3horses said:



			I wasn't refering to the OP..I'm far too familiar with her 'sense of humour' to bother..this might strike some of you on here as an alien concept but some of us ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT HORSES IN GENERAL, whoever they belong to, or whatever type they are... I find 'jokes' about horse slaughter sick. And if a person is going to make 'jokes' about killing horses then others have the right to point out it was anything but funny. 

I remember why I haven't come on here for years now...I'd much rather spend my time with my horses than waste time reading rehashed egotistical yet childish ****.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crikey, pleeeeease get off your soapbox... 

Do you honestly believe that this forum is full of people who don't care about horses? That's genius that is. How did all we people meet here? We did very well! Seeing as it's an alien concept to us. Brilliant. Just brilliant.

Horses being slaughtered viciously, yes - not funny. But I believe the original comment was made in jest and with regards to eating horses as meat. It might be an "alien concept" to you, but people do actually DO that. I do very much hope that you're a vegetarian and would stick up for cows and chickens in much the same way - otherwise it's just unfair in my opinion  Oh and by the way, even though you state to prefer spending time with your horses (very noble) than read our childish dribble..that didn't stop you reading through this thread though did it? TTFN.

Anyway, rant over - that post rather got under my skin.

Love this thread and can't believe I've only just come across it! Have laughed all the way through!


----------



## starbar (6 July 2010)

I have absolutely no idea why anyone would want to own a cob.

Just look at what is eating all my grass.....and its white (I know the technical term is grey....but it really is white).  Big and white, just not practical.  And it can't canter yet (we're working on it).  Although I have seen it having a sneaky blast around the field when I thought it wasn't looking.

Meet Desmond, cow-horse!  

http://s818.photobucket.com/albums/...s/?action=view&current=P10102221.jpg&newest=1


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

Ow. My eyes...  All this talk of cobs, and now _WHITE_ cobs!  It's a wonder that 'button' hasn't been pushed by now.


----------



## Selkie (6 July 2010)

Cobs are inteliigent - in a 2yo9u thin tha=====================














Cobs are intelegent in a 'think that can stop me' sort of way and a 'where is the food' sort of way and 'you know you love me' sort of way, Who wouldn't love one and want one?


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

What a totally disgusting and unintelligent and uneducated statement!
I have been riding for 36 years and at present i am riding the most forward going horse (who hunts by the way) and leaves the TB's and WB's behind, and he is a cob, in fact, he is a Maxi Cob!

How dare you insult Cob owners with your shallow comments, In fact, I bet YOU are the so called 'Scardey Cat' at the riding school ?

Have some diplomacy and tact before you post insensative and ridiculous comments like this.
Get back on your pony and trot off!

Honestly, how rude!


----------



## Sparkles (6 July 2010)

Pmsl.

It's ongoing.

Surely the point [even if you didn't get it from the 'blase' title to start....] was pretty obvious after 60 [and counting!] pages....

Go see her other posts. Or read the whole of this one. The point is there somewhere you'll find.   


I see the other 'Why TB's?' or 'ourtaged poll'or 'laminitis' weren't bumped up along with this


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Pmsl.

It's ongoing.

Surely the point [even if you didn't get it from the 'blase' title to start....] was pretty obvious after 60 [and counting!] pages....

Go see her other posts. Or read the whole of this one. The point is there somewhere you'll find.   

Click to expand...

Thankyou Binky, but i do not wish to read 60 pages of this!

Maybe i may have missed something, i do not know, i just read the first post.

I hope it was a 'Tongue in cheek' statement, otherwise i would be worried about some so called 'Horse People'.

This forum can be rather nasty so i assume the worst most of the time, it is hardly a helpful place!

As an experienced horse woman I try to help others you see!


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

Newbies just don't get it, do they!  But then again, they add to the entertainment with their misplaced outrage...


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

quirky said:



			Maybe because cob owners are too scared to ride 'proper' horses 

Click to expand...

You ride a 14h pony dont you?


----------



## Fii (6 July 2010)

Yaaaaaaaawn.
 Shil's will be dredging up the titanic next


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Newbies just don't get it, do they!  But then again, they add to the entertainment with their misplaced outrage...
		
Click to expand...

Were you a 'newbie, once, or did you just join with thousands of posts?

Glad i add to your entertainment Brighteyes, new or old, we all have a voice you know, and you are no more important than any other member.


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Were you a 'newbie, once, or did you just join with thousands of posts?

Glad i add to your entertainment Brighteyes, new or old, we all have a voice you know, and you are no more important than any other member.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mention it!  Had you bothered to take a look at the first couple of pages (set it to 40 posts, then Shils doesn't come across as quite the egotistical troublemaker she likes to imagine herself  ) then you would have discovered she was being deliberately mischievous.  Unless she has got sick of them and put them in a stew, I think she has a couple of the porkers herself.  They used to pull her chariot of fire through Hades. She needs cobs because she is very fat. Huge, in fact.


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

I am going to log off, this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read, someone needs to get an education, I am too intelligent for this silly behaviour.

And as for the 'newbie' comment......I did not realise you could only join the conversation if you had thousands of posts?
Maybe there should be a contract to say new people cannot have a voice?

Childish and immature, and certainly not a place to spend time relaxing.

People who put others down, do so to make themselves feel better.

Go and ride a Cob and enjoy yourself (If you dare)


----------



## Fii (6 July 2010)

Oh dear, LMAO, if you think this thread is ridiculous, what ever you do, DONT go into soapbox, you'l  have a nervouse breakdown.


----------



## brighteyes (6 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			I am going to log off, this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read, someone needs to get an education, I am too intelligent for this silly behaviour.

And as for the 'newbie' comment......I did not realise you could only join the conversation if you had thousands of posts?
Maybe there should be a contract to say new people cannot have a voice?

Childish and immature, and certainly not a place to spend time relaxing.

People who put others down, do so to make themselves feel better.

Go and ride a Cob and enjoy yourself (If you dare)
		
Click to expand...

OK, see you.  I was too traumatised after riding daughter's cob to ever sit on anything again.


----------



## saturdaygirl (6 July 2010)

Haha well this thread has made for interesting reading... (And no I haven;t read all of it)

I'd like to reply to whoever was saying that there are no cobs doing advanced dressage/ eventing/ SJ - to me that's the crux of the matter - the vast vast majority of horse owners will NEVER compete at those dizzy heights - so why the hell do they believe they need a hot blooded horses? And I'm not just talking about the 'happy hackers' or occasional riding club competitors. A well put together, well educated cob is more than capable of doing some fairly serious dressage, and jumping a PN/N track, without the drama and huge vet bills these 'competition bred' horses require. A cob turned out as a show cob looks incredibly smart. Yes there are a vast number of hairy, poorly bred cobs out these, however these also have their place. But for me, having ridden a range of different breeds for me nothing can match the shear feeling of power and fun of a well schooled cob. I think a lot of owners need to open to their eyes to the fun they can have if they buck the trend, go a hand or two smaller and get themselves a cob!


----------



## mrsdickinson (6 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			OK, see you.  I was too traumatised after riding daughter's cob to ever sit on anything again.






Click to expand...

Would it be too much trouble to help people when they ask a question?
Poor buggers have probably been sat worrying all day about a particular matter, and come on here to get some support?

I think this bullying and clicky behaviour is terrible.
Does this forum have moderators?

If anyone want's any real support, i will try my best to help you.


----------



## Natch (6 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Would it be too much trouble to help people when they ask a question?
Poor buggers have probably been sat worrying all day about a particular matter, and come on here to get some support?

I think this bullying and clicky behaviour is terrible.
Does this forum have moderators?

If anyone want's any real support, i will try my best to help you.
		
Click to expand...

This comment doesn't even make sense on this thread...?

Have you been a member of HHO before?

Yes, there is a moderator, and you may wish to inform them of this thread, but seeing how old it is and how many people have viewed it, I'm sure if it was genuinely offensive someone would have beaten you to it and it would be no more.


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

People also come on here for a bit of light relief from a hard days work.
 Not all post's have to be seriose (sp).
 Don't get so worked up, you will soon work out who likes a wind up, and a bit of a laugh, it took me ages to figure people out.
 Now calm down, take a breath and ............. have a laugh


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Fii said:



			People also come on here for a bit of light relief from a hard days work.
 Not all post's have to be seriose (sp).
 Don't get so worked up, you will soon work out who likes a wind up, and a bit of a laugh, it took me ages to figure people out.
 Now calm down, take a breath and ............. have a laugh 

Click to expand...

Thankyou Fii xx


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			If anyone want's any real support, i will try my best to help you.
		
Click to expand...

1. This isn't a thread asking for help or support. On threads requesting help and support, people provide help and support. Apart from the catty ones, who just provide arguments, but they're good for entertainment purposes.

2. Wants does not contain an apostrophe.

3. You are not the only knowledgable person on this forum.


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

Fii said:



			it took me ages to figure people out.
		
Click to expand...

You have actually figured this out, Fii?


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			1. This isn't a thread asking for help or support. On threads requesting help and support, people provide help and support. Apart from the catty ones, who just provide arguments, but they're good for entertainment purposes.

2. Wants does not contain an apostrophe.

3. You are not the only knowledgable person on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

I do not need need to be told how to spell, yet again, childish behaviour?

Try saying 'They are' instead of 'they're'.

I graduated from University seven years ago, so i do not need you to give me a lesson about grammer.


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			I do not need need to be told how to spell, yet again, childish behaviour?

Try saying 'They are' instead of 'they're'.

I graduated from University seven years ago, so i do not need you to give me a lesson about grammer.
		
Click to expand...

You suggested that we need to get an education and that you're too intelligent for this thread. I don't think you can make such a comment when you cannot use basic English. 'They're' is correct, and it's 'grammar'. Step down off your high horse/cob.

By the way, there are a huge number of posts on this page where people are asking for advice - why have you chosen to ignore those if your reason for using the forum is to share your vast knowledge? Genuine question.


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			1. This isn't a thread asking for help or support. On threads requesting help and support, people provide help and support. Apart from the catty ones, who just provide arguments, but they're good for entertainment purposes.

2. Wants does not contain an apostrophe.

3. You are not the only knowledgable person on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Also, if you are writing something and not changing the subject, you do not put a full stop at the end of your sentance, you would put this ; and carry on what you were saying, now if you were changing the subject you would use a full stop (.) and move on to the next paragraph.


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Also, if you are writing something and not changing the subject, you do not put a full stop at the end of your sentance, you would put this ; and carry on what you were saying, now if you were changing the subject you would use a full stop (.) and move on to the next paragraph.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I just lost a mouthful of wine over my keyboard! Goodnight!


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			You have actually figured this out, Fii? 

Click to expand...

 Oh yes, i have a special list 
 Who's been naughty and who's been bad...... oh no hang on thats santa's


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Sorry, I just lost a mouthful of wine over my keyboard! Goodnight!
		
Click to expand...

Goodnight, maybe the wine is hindering your skills x


----------



## Natch (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Also, if you are writing something and not changing the subject, you do not put a full stop at the end of your sentance, you would put this ; and carry on what you were saying, now if you were changing the subject you would use a full stop (.) and move on to the next paragraph.
		
Click to expand...

Sentence.


----------



## martlin (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson,
how nice of you to join us, the uneducated and offer your vast knowledge to us, I'm very glad your experience is now available to share with us
If you want to come across as the queen of spelling and grammar, I suggest you use a spell check for your posts


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			mrsdickinson,
how nice of you to join us, the uneducated and offer your vast knowledge to us, I'm very glad your experience is now available to share with us
If you want to come across as the queen of spelling and grammar, I suggest you use a spell check for your posts

Click to expand...

I can spell, i just type too fast!


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

I did not come onto the forum for an argument, I just got very annoyed with this thread about Cobs.
I will calm down now and get off my soapbox, in fact, I really should be going to bed.


----------



## stargirl88 (7 July 2010)

ooookay ... I'm a "noob" (who happens to own a mentally retarded cob  ) and have been sortof following this post, but why does it always end in someone doing a spelling check? Same with other threads I've seen. It's always light-hearted-joke turned bitchfest turned spelling check.

you bizarre folk!


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Also, if you are writing something and not changing the subject, you do not put a full stop at the end of your sentance, you would put this ; and carry on what you were saying, now if you were changing the subject you would use a full stop (.) and move on to the next paragraph.
		
Click to expand...

 Now i thought i told you to take a biiiiiiiiig breath, chill out and have a laugh.
 On a seriouse ( i still can't spell that) note, you will not win friends and influence people on here, by talking to them like that I think i may go to bed and leave you to it


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Fii said:



			Now i thought i told you to take a biiiiiiiiig breath, chill out and have a laugh.
 On a seriouse ( i still can't spell that) note, you will not win friends and influence people on here, by talking to them like that I think i may go to bed and leave you to it 

Click to expand...

Bless you Fii and thankyou, i am not trying to win friends on here, i just find this forum can be very nasty and it annoys me.

I should not log on really as I always get upset about how horrible people are to each other, but then i find i start being horrible too!

Oh never mind, it is not worth getting upset about x


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			ooookay ... I'm a "noob" (who happens to own a mentally retarded cob  ) and have been sortof following this post, but why does it always end in someone doing a spelling check? Same with other threads I've seen. It's always light-hearted-joke turned bitchfest turned spelling check.

you bizarre folk!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry stargirl, it was merely to highlight the point that someone who professes to be more intelligent than everyone else on the forum should probably at least ensure the lie is hidden behind an intelligible post   Up until now, it's all been [mostly] lighthearted!


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Sorry stargirl, it was merely to highlight the point that someone who professes to be more intelligent than everyone else on the forum should probably at least ensure the lie is hidden behind an intelligible post   Up until now, it's all been [mostly] lighthearted!
		
Click to expand...

Fear not Munchkin, I will not log onto Horse and Hound again, I can see it is a place that is unpleasant and does nothing to help me feel relaxed.

I never said I was more intelligent than anyone else, i just said I am intelligent, feel free to qoute where I said that and prove me wrong.

You can take pride in the fact that you have managed to remove a member! Well done.


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

Oh don't be like that, it's not all that bad, there are mainly really nice people on here, including all the ones you have interacted with on this thread, you have just got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## stargirl88 (7 July 2010)

I read the first few pages, skipped onto someone saying the OP should be shot, then onto said spelling check, and now people are packing up and leaving!

ho hum, makes me chuckle.


----------



## Starbucks (7 July 2010)

because they are fat and daren't ride a TB/WB.


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Starbucks said:



			because they are fat and daren't ride a TB/WB.
		
Click to expand...

Grow up child!

Goodnight.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (7 July 2010)

Starbucks said:



			because they are fat and daren't ride a TB/WB.
		
Click to expand...

_*Hands Starbucks a wooden spoon*_


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

Starbucks said:



			because they are fat and daren't ride a TB/WB.
		
Click to expand...

I can see why you are getting slated on another thread now, you bully!


----------



## Starbucks (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			Grow up child!

Goodnight.
		
Click to expand...

It's so easy!


----------



## martlin (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			I can see why you are getting slated on another thread now, you bully!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez... Lighten up a bit
You thundered in this thread all guns blazing, came across extremely patronising and frankly rude and now are going to storm off in a huff?
Do you think it hasn't been done before?


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

stargirl88 said:



			I read the first few pages, skipped onto someone saying the OP should be shot, then onto said spelling check, and now people are packing up and leaving!

ho hum, makes me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

I missed the bit about the OP being shot... poor old Shils


----------



## Starbucks (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Jeez... Lighten up a bit
You thundered in this thread all guns blazing, came across extremely patronising and frankly rude and now are going to storm off in a huff?
Do you think it hasn't been done before?

Click to expand...

Exactly - how boring!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Jeez... Lighten up a bit
You thundered in this thread all guns blazing, came across extremely patronising and frankly rude and now are going to storm off in a huff?
Do you think it hasn't been done before?

Click to expand...

I think it's a troll. The type that is a regular member posting under a 'newbie' guise .


----------



## martlin (7 July 2010)

Tinker_Belle said:



			I think it's a troll. The type that is a regular member posting under a 'newbie' guise .
		
Click to expand...

Either way - not very original


----------



## Tinker_Belle (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Either way - not very original

Click to expand...

Indeed. And now I've lost interest, I'm off to bed. Night all  x.


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

mrsdickinson said:



			I can see why you are getting slated on another thread now, you bully!
		
Click to expand...


 Oh i give UP!!!!


----------



## martlin (7 July 2010)

Fii said:



			Oh i give UP!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Oh, don't! If it makes you feel a bit better, I'll tell you how to spell serious


----------



## Munchkin (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Oh, don't! If it makes you feel a bit better, I'll tell you how to spell serious

Click to expand...

 You BULLY!


----------



## martlin (7 July 2010)

Munchkin said:



			You BULLY!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Miss


----------



## Fii (7 July 2010)

martlin said:



			Oh, don't! If it makes you feel a bit better, I'll tell you how to spell serious

Click to expand...

 I am uphauled at my spelling  it seems to get worse the more time i spend on here!


----------



## Jade&Syrah (7 July 2010)

I like riding cobs and i'm an arab fan... love my finer breeds however the movement of a well bred cob is amazing to watch, cobs have a fantastic jump, you get grade b shows cobs etc.

Any one heard of the cob Ketchup owned by Omar Rabia? It does spanish walk, half pass etc, shes a traditional and just amazing to see. I had the privilage of getting to see her regularly at my old livery yard.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (7 July 2010)

I note Shils has disappeared - you don't think someone has shot her do you?!!


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

We own cobs because we want a challenge, not a safe ride, we like the drama of dealing with big strong horses rather than 'skinny thin TB's or Gormy thick WB's.

Its all about power you see!


----------



## mrsdickinson (7 July 2010)

In fact, lets see your 'Proper' horses pull a cart, drive a family for miles without collapsing, travel without shoes and still be sound!

Amazing and powerful creatures can only be called a 'Cob'.
Powerful and forgiving and more strength than a stick thin WB or TB.

Racing, eventing, steeplechasing involves speed! BUT they have no stamina or power, dont get stuck miles away from home on your 'posh' looking horse!


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 July 2010)

I enjoy owning my cob...it was nice to ride him and spend money on things for him rather than paying my vets mortgage and bills with the monthly visit these skinny legged TBs/WBs require. 
I dont hate TBs/WBs if im honest i just cant afford to keep one for more than a yr once the insurance keeps getting increased


----------



## Dirtymare (12 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

You must be bored again Shilasdair?


----------



## mja (12 July 2010)

A brave or mad question me thinks........

I would not personally buy a cob as prefer finer breeds but I would never slate any breed of horse as all stunning and deserving of credit in their right for their breed's attributes.  

A cob has lots to offer and not all are how you say.  My hubby rode a Polish Clydesdale in lessons which was stunning with unusual markings and boy could he go and jump!  I also rode a coloured smaller cob and he pinged over any jump I asked him and bucked with exuberance.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (12 July 2010)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			I note Shils has disappeared - you don't think someone has shot her do you?!!
		
Click to expand...

shes still about- posted at the weekend.


----------



## tallyho! (12 July 2010)

Oh! Finally. I've found the post everyone was talking about on various other forums.

*yawns... goes back to sleep*


----------



## Shilasdair (12 July 2010)

tallyho! said:



			Oh! Finally. I've found the post everyone was talking about on various other forums.

\QUOTE]

Perhaps they need to get out more?
S 

Click to expand...


----------



## Spudlet (12 July 2010)

I could have sworn I staked this thread through the heart quite some time ago.

**Goes to fetch garlic and holy water**


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 July 2010)

Jade&Syrah said:



			Any one heard of the cob Ketchup owned by Omar Rabia? It does spanish walk, half pass etc, shes a traditional and just amazing to see. I had the privilage of getting to see her regularly at my old livery yard.
		
Click to expand...

I have TBs and have had a couple of lessons from Omar.  He is such a refreshing teacher - doesn't teach about tying their head in and is just so calm.  I think there is a video of Ketchup doing her Piaffe or Passage on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Sparkles (12 July 2010)

A cob called 'Ketchup'.

LOL. I am in hysterics for some reason. Love it XD


----------



## Holly Hocks (12 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			A cob called 'Ketchup'.

LOL. I am in hysterics for some reason. Love it XD
		
Click to expand...

Do a youtube search for Ketchup and Dressage and you will find it!  Promise.  And she is a true hairy cob!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			My favs because you can turn a great scruffy hairey into a thing of beauty with some clever clipping and trimming...in fact make a silk purse out of a sow`s ear!Very satisfying.
		
Click to expand...

What is this silk purse of which you talk?! Cobs smell and are hairy, fat and disgusting!





Can't stand them, myself!







1st in class!


----------



## Sparkles (12 July 2010)

Haha bless her! Love her though more hair needed!  Shall go on a mission with Hairy  We can do extended trot easily enough


----------



## rockysmum (12 July 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			What is this silk purse of which you talk?! Cobs smell and are hairy, fat and disgusting!





Can't stand them, myself!







1st in class!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, I agree very satisfying way to spend an hour, a hairy cob and a good set of clippers


----------



## Sparkles (12 July 2010)

Clippers should be selective....FULL true hairies, Noooooo way. Show cobbies and half hairies...yes totally 

We have the best of both worlds  *waits for Alice to comment on the photo edit* LOL


----------



## juliette (12 July 2010)

I have a cob who is beautiful and sensitive, great fun to ride *and stays sound*! Not like all those delicate horses that are forever going lame..... cobs are the best!!


----------



## Queenbee87 (12 July 2010)

I love this thread


----------



## rockysmum (12 July 2010)

Queenbee87 said:



			I know this has probably been written before at some point during this thread (possibly even by me?) but I have noticed that (quite a few, i.e NOT ALL!!!) cob owners are very defensive and feel the need to point out that their cobs are not novice rides and could beat any other horse in a race. Some almost sound like they're trying to convince themselves? Just an observation?

I wonder if the thread were about a different type of horse what the responses would be like? *hint hint*

Apologies- I have had wine tonight. Needed it because I've been trying to fill out my appraisal form for work. That should make some interesting reading for my manager tomorrow 

Click to expand...

You are probably right, they are defensive, could be something to do with the attitude of the owners of taller, thinner horses to them.  I have noticed this on our yard, not that I personally care, too old and ratty to be bothered.

The best horse I ever owned and the most suitable for a novice was a thoroughbred mare off the track, sensible, bombproof, wonderful.

The worst is my old cob who even after 28 years together still has few brakes, little steering and a tendancy to go up if pressed.  However he is the best hack to ride fast over steep terrain with bogs and poor going, nothing stops him.

I currently own two cobs and a warmblood, taking into account age and experience, the warmblood is probably the most sensible of the three.


----------



## hodgkayl (25 July 2010)

omg, such a pointless thread! a horse is a horse, we are on on here coz we love them (im guessing). everyone has their own preferences, and everyone has their horse for different reasons, and that particular horse for whatever purpose. there are always exceptions to every rule i.e. slow, dead to the leg cobs, and hot fizzy always lame tbs. i have been proved wrong many a time about many different types. all horses have different personalities no matter their breeding. and no we might not see cobs flying round bandmington, but nor do we see many tbs strutting their stuff at hoys taking it all in their stride, looking after their riders/handlers and having a lot of fun. i admit, im not the biggest fan of cobs - but some suprise me. a horse is a horse, we love them.


----------



## Buzz1 (25 July 2010)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...


Pmsl that is so true, my TB's best friend is a cob and when I was out putting on extra rugs and feeding him huge feeds all winter the cob had it's own fluffy coat to keep it warm and a leaf of hay, I also had to keep arguing with boyf over remarks like "why cant you own something like that much cheaper/easier"


----------



## comet&joe (25 July 2010)

*cobs are the most gentlest ponies ever tbh. ive ridden a cob in a riding school and he has some spirit.ive jumped up to 3'6 with him. i rode him for 5 years and have never looked back and said he was ugly fat bad tempered or fat. They just have a big build so that means there not fat, just a big build. Some are lazy but thats for people who are learning to ride. Think about disabled people? You would hardly put them on an irish sports horse that would bomb off with them. I see that you prob have ur fave breeds of horse and everyone does but if u were a real horse lover you would love cobs just like any other horse. 
Thats what i think anyways. I love cobs with all my heart.x*


----------



## flowerlady (25 July 2010)

I can't beleive this thread is still going.


----------



## tallyho! (25 July 2010)

How did this rise from the crypt?


----------



## Mrs B (25 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Clippers should be selective....FULL true hairies, Noooooo way. Show cobbies and half hairies...yes totally 

We have the best of both worlds  *waits for Alice to comment on the photo edit* LOL









Click to expand...

Errr. Binky? I think we need to have a little word about your calorie intake.... *immediately starts B on mollassed chaff, sugar beet, polos and Pink Powder (just in case)*

Have you been wormed recently too?  *searches out syringe and 5 day Panacur* Here, girl......


----------



## caitlin95uk (25 July 2010)

HAHA!!
Overall, i prefer camels. As they can also do dressage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnsWQ4kNG-w

No, yes cobs do tend to be lazier, but then again, we persume that all ex-racer tb are loopy?
Not always the case.
The cobs on our yard can be quicker, sharper and jump higher than the 3 ex-racer tb


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 July 2010)

I'm just waiting for   I_am_a_cob   to turn up.


----------



## Doormouse (25 July 2010)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



  I'm just waiting for   I_am_a_cob   to turn up.  

Click to expand...

That is the best comment on here!!!

*sets off to try and change username*


----------



## brighteyes (25 July 2010)

You called?


----------



## hessy12 (25 July 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			oooh that post is going to get some angry responses.....

however..... I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them!  Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger!  Sorry cob owners - I dont like fat hairy sloth horses either!
		
Click to expand...

well i don't like skinny, over the top flighty badly behaved 'hot blooded horses' who are clearly too much for their rider (usually a woman). Shame on you for that comment above, surely as horse lovers we accept and love all types of horses? You are a snob!! Ha ha. and know little, in my opinion.


----------



## Shysmum (25 July 2010)

a little 




 musical interlude


----------



## starbar (25 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			a little 




 musical interlude
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, an interlude. Can I have some peanut M & Ms and an ice cream please...


----------



## aimeejay (25 July 2010)

I cant believe this thread is back! LOL


----------



## rubysmum (25 July 2010)

come to H&H said my friend - they  are not all scary - its a really nice forum she said
why do i own a cob [ albeit a supersized & hairless one ] let me ponder - horses i have owned/loaned
Perry - warmblood - "I likes bucking"
Arizona - warmblood - "I'm rearing cos that leaf is looking at me funny"
Oliver - TBx - "my hobbies include - reversing into ditches & bolting"
Ruby - supersized cob - "Yes its fine hack me to the dressage - ride me thru a kennell club summer camp - bring me home - i like living out"


----------



## caitlin95uk (25 July 2010)

rubysmum said:



 come to H&H said my friend - they  are not all scary - its a really nice forum she said
why do i own a cob [ albeit a supersized & hairless one ] let me ponder - horses i have owned/loaned
Perry - warmblood - "I likes bucking"
Arizona - warmblood - "I'm rearing cos that leaf is looking at me funny"
Oliver - TBx - "my hobbies include - reversing into ditches & bolting"
Ruby - supersized cob - "Yes its fine hack me to the dressage - ride me thru a kennell club summer camp - bring me home - i like living out"



Click to expand...

Very very very true :') made me laugh too!


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

This thread will live on forever!  
Well, it will as long as newbies see it as some sort of initiation ritual to post 'I luvs all horsies' on it. 
S


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 July 2010)

rubysmum said:



 come to H&H said my friend - they  are not all scary - its a really nice forum she said
why do i own a cob [ albeit a supersized & hairless one ] let me ponder - horses i have owned/loaned
Perry - warmblood - "I likes bucking"
Arizona - warmblood - "I'm rearing cos that leaf is looking at me funny"
Oliver - TBx - "my hobbies include - reversing into ditches & bolting"
Ruby - supersized cob - "Yes its fine hack me to the dressage - ride me thru a kennell club summer camp - bring me home - i like living out"



Click to expand...

That would be me, then! 




 
My bad.






You love it, really! Group hug, anyone?


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Quick - someone give this thread CPR!
S


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (25 July 2010)

Well my cob did his [and mine] first mini ODE last weekend, dressage score ok clear SJ and XC and we came fith!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Lavender said:



			... we came fith!!!! 

Click to expand...

Did you mean to type 'fiftieth'?
S


----------



## cobden99 (25 July 2010)

Read page 1 and page 70

Hello Shilasdair - long time no speak


----------



## Witchy (25 July 2010)

come ride Joe, he's a 14.3 short fat hairy cob but when he wants to go fast, he's a pocket rocket, like he's had dynamite shoved up his arse 

My friend rode him and asked him for a canter - he flat out galloped with her, scared the living daylights out of her and she got off stating that he was faster than her 17hh warmblood.

Stick THAT up ya toffy-nosed-not-a-proper-horse Pipe!
(Sticks two fingers up at the screen after posting)....


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (25 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Did you mean to type 'fiftieth'?
S 

Click to expand...

 

PMSL!!!! I had a typo error [where are the spelling police???} and yes I did mean FIFTH!!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Lavender said:





PMSL!!!! I had a typo error [where are the spelling police???} and yes I did mean FIFTH!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Well done.  Although five is a small number of entries... 
S


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Witchy said:



			come ride Joe, he's a 14.3 short fat hairy cob but when he wants to go fast, he's a pocket rocket, like he's had dynamite shoved up his arse 

My friend rode him and asked him for a canter - he flat out galloped with her, scared the living daylights out of her and she got off stating that he was faster than her 17hh warmblood.

Stick THAT up ya toffy-nosed-not-a-proper-horse Pipe!
(Sticks two fingers up at the screen after posting)....
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to ride 'Joe the short fat hairy cob' in case anyone saw me (especially one that doesn't know basic aids).
Urgh, the thought has made me feel queasy.
S


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

I love cobs...although I own a fantastically bred Hanoverian who is rather slow and does need you to use your legs, who is a genuinely safe horse ok yes he is only 7 and can spook at silly things but hell he is still a baby and you can sit to his spooks no sweat !!


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Well done.  Although five is a small number of entries... 
S 

Click to expand...

what the hell is your problem? have you nothing better to do or something? 
if you are a horse lover, you should love all horses although have preferences of course...what horse have you got out of interest?


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

jessicabeau1 said:



			what the hell is your problem? have you nothing better to do or something? 
if you are a horse lover, you should love all horses althpugh have preferences of course...what horse have you got out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we need discuss my horses on here, do you?
S


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I don't think we need discuss my horses on here, do you?
S 

Click to expand...

whyever not?


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

jessicabeau1 said:



			whyever not?
		
Click to expand...

Whyever so?  
S


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

well shils has....


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2010)

Supplementary Q - why do people want to keep this thread going?


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 July 2010)

jessicabeau1 said:



			whyever not?
		
Click to expand...

 *whispers and looks nervously over one shoulder* 

Pssst... Shilasdair doesn't ride horses, only giant bats. 

*quickly hides again*


----------



## Three (25 July 2010)

Could the name of this thread be changed to Lazarus please?


----------



## jessicabeau1 (25 July 2010)

who is this shilisdair? lol I dont get what the point in this thread actually is!!


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

best I can do 







IAAC where have you been lately anyway, or just busy


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2010)

Does someone shine a picture of a cucumber in the sky, and either Shils or IIAC turn up?


----------



## Witchy (25 July 2010)

Does it echo where you are, you are so far up your own arse


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2010)

*Coughs*


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 July 2010)

ester said:



			IAAC where have you been lately anyway, or just busy 

Click to expand...


 I'm here.   Just very busy.   Mind you, HHO is a great tool for procrastination.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Does someone shine a picture of a cucumber in the sky, and either Shils or IIAC turn up?
		
Click to expand...

I refute any suggestion that I am connected in any way, shape or tendril to IAAC.
May weedkiller strike his/her roots!
S


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Does someone shine a picture of a cucumber in the sky, and either Shils or IIAC turn up?
		
Click to expand...

yup its like one of those lazer lights


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Does someone shine a picture of a cucumber in the sky, and either Shils or IIAC turn up?
		
Click to expand...

  Yep, that's the way it works.  It's * 'The Green Mark' *.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			*Coughs*
		
Click to expand...

Well, Cavey?  Did you hear an echo?
S


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 July 2010)

OK, OK, when we want you we shine a picture of a cob in the sky.

PS I doubt this thread will be here tomorrow, using my instinct for detection....


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 July 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I refute any suggestion that I am connected in any way, shape or tendril to IAAC.
May weedkiller strike his/her roots!
S 

Click to expand...


----------



## Sparkles (25 July 2010)

Oh my my.

This thread is like, immortal.

And yet 72 pages of satire joking sarcasm and people _still_ are getting offended?

Record Shils.

*Record.*

LOL.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			OK, OK, when we want you we shine a picture of a cob in the sky.

PS I doubt this thread will be here tomorrow, using my instinct for detection....
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't report idiots replying to this thread - there aren't enough hours in the day.
S


----------



## Witchy (25 July 2010)

Well when you openly slag off individual peoples horses you deserve a kick in the head, which I'm more than happy to do given the opportunity


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Oh my my.

This thread is like, immortal.

And yet 72 pages of satire joking sarcasm and people _still_ are getting offended?

Record Shils.

*Record.*

LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Why, thank you, Binky01.
And yet it still hasn't made it into the 'Top Five' threads in the letters page, damn them to Hades!
I think newbies feel duty bound to post on this now...
S


----------



## Shilasdair (25 July 2010)

Witchy said:



			Well when you openly slag off individual peoples horses you deserve a kick in the head, which I'm more than happy to do given the opportunity 

Click to expand...

Do you know, Witchy, I had you pegged as a more physical than intellectual type.
S


----------



## nativetyponies (25 July 2010)

Witchy said:



			like he's had dynamite shoved up his arse 

.
		
Click to expand...

That could prove a bit messy.


----------



## Sparkles (25 July 2010)

If it helps. Said cob of ours was a lazy toad tonight. If it helps! Typical...just started him on the comp mix and he's turned lazy. LOL 


Though I reckon if his feathers were flames like them photos,he would look rather awesome


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			If it helps. Said cob of ours was a lazy toad tonight. If it helps! Typical...just started him on the comp mix and he's turned lazy. LOL 


Though I reckon if his feathers were flames like them photos,he would look rather awesome 

Click to expand...

am sure that can be arranged.......    











ps joke joke joke


----------



## Sparkles (25 July 2010)

*has heart palpatations at the thought*


Though imagine the wow factor taking THAT in the ring. LOL.


----------



## Munchkin (25 July 2010)

Username irony occurring


----------



## smossy (25 July 2010)

Thinking of posting a thread................
Why do people own a TB


Just a thought

fealing brave

 Dont think I dare............. as a cob owner   lol


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

*sends beta blockers binky's way*

btw binks, if hairy was hogged/clipped how would you know if he would look good hairy or not? and vice versa, your hogged one, how do you know would not look good hairy?


----------



## nativetyponies (25 July 2010)

smossy said:



			Thinking of posting a thread................
Why do people own a TB
		
Click to expand...

Because they enjoy paying for their Vet's yearly Carribean Cruise.


----------



## Sparkles (25 July 2010)

*gratefully received* 

Hogged one was a hairy! Just not such a good hairy. Hence why he was hogged. [That's a real mouthful to say!!! Haha]

And Hairy....well short of sheep sheering...our clippers would keel over just at the thought of going through all of THAT. Lmao. Plus, a quality gypsy cob isn't built in the same way that would make them suitable to be a quality show cob sadly. [Ie, too hench for show cob classes! Measured at about 13-14" of bone o_o ] Generally, one or the other. [Though obv the 'halfway hairies' tend to suit either style...liked hogged cobby]


----------



## ester (25 July 2010)

ah ok, wasnt sure if they were the same underneath. thankies 

smossy... was done, at the time, as was WB I think, just less fun


----------



## nickib (26 July 2010)

LittleSoph said:



			Lol!

Meet Toby...





This is him at HOYS. He belongs to my yard owner. Is that 'PROPER' enough for you?
		
Click to expand...

He is stunning


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 July 2010)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!
		
Click to expand...

I iz up hauled 
Me missus as one of them cobs what does advanced medium ponsy stuff.  and its ginge an a girl horse and welsh.






corse she dont do no jumpin coz she's like a dresige diva so she makes one of the sprogs do the scary stuff an all







You jus wudnt kno a good orse if it bit yer fat backside.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (26 July 2010)

can i just say that i laugh at the idea of these supposed calm, and sound cobs!!!!

my own beloved mare was too much of a handful for me to ride,
 she then went lame for a month, 
and we discovered she has navicular in the both forelegs, 
a damaged deep digital flexor tendon
 and is probably going to end up being retired after a month or 2 intensive trreatment, and a winter turned away/

she is 9.

and yes, without insurance i think we would have paid for my vets yearly cruise!!!

give me an arab please someone 



(she is such a sweetie really though, not a bad bone in her body,just no plod)


----------



## Shilasdair (13 August 2010)

I still have absolutely no idea why anyone would want to own a hairy dog-smelling, rude cob?
S


----------



## blitznbobs (13 August 2010)

Cos when the revolution comes there's more meat on a cob than a TB...

Blitz


----------



## Shilasdair (13 August 2010)

To paraphrase Morris 'Have nothing in your stable that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful.'
Cobs are neither.
S


----------



## SKY (13 August 2010)

lol, you must be looking for a long thread. lol


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

People that own cobs and welshies are all partially sighted.

They must be.


----------



## redcascade (13 August 2010)

Are we really gonna do this again? 
Anyway, looks aren't everything, and so long as it does the job that you want it to do what does it matter?


----------



## Shilasdair (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			People that own cobs and welshies are all partially sighted.

They must be.
		
Click to expand...

That's an interesting hypothesis, but I put it to you that if you were reliant on touch, without vision, you would be unable to differentiate a cob from, say, a bullock.
A bullock might be more likely to jump, though?
S


----------



## smossy (13 August 2010)

just a thought.....
first aid box for a TB
mars bars,energy. match sticks for eyes open on night stable visits.strong coffee for shock when vet bill arrives.
Animalintex
Cotton wool
bute,,,very big box
creams
lotions
potions
vet wrap
over reach boots
leg wraps
ear cream
leg cream
get the drift;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

first aid box for a cob
small tube of cream
bottle of wine to enjoy in those uninterrupted evenings with
holiday brochure with money saved from vets bills.
Downside...........
 cobs go through shoes as we ride them more as they aren't on box rest for 90% of time.

   shall we send you a nice all round (comfy round) cob for christmas  lol


----------



## Shilasdair (13 August 2010)

smossy said:



   shall we send you a nice all round (comfy round) cob for christmas  lol
		
Click to expand...

Urgh no - unless you mean as a replacement turkey?
S


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Shils, that is very true, although I think cobs have bigger (donkey like) ears so you may beable to tell them apart.

Welshies however have sticky out pucky eyes so you would, for example, beable to (just) tell the difference between a welshy and a hippo..


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Shils, that is very true, although I think cobs have bigger (donkey like) ears so you may beable to tell them apart.

Welshies however have sticky out pucky eyes so you would, for example, beable to (just) tell the difference between a welshy and a hippo..
		
Click to expand...

Remember the WPS are watching you!


----------



## smossy (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Shils, that is very true, although I think cobs have bigger (donkey like) ears so you may beable to tell them apart.

Welshies however have sticky out pucky eyes so you would, for example, beable to (just) tell the difference between a welshy and a hippo..
		
Click to expand...

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
RUDE

TUT TUT  
least the got a shape   lol


----------



## brighteyes (13 August 2010)

They make useful tables with their purpose-built, broad, flat backs and disinclination to move.


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Thing is, would you want such an ugly table in your house?

And the problem with that, you would need big wide doors to get their gigantic lardy backsides into the living room


----------



## smossy (13 August 2010)

Bet you cant use your TB as a wine glass holder !

 going back to looking at spending all that money saved on vets bills,with having my sweet little cob.


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

I dont need to use my TB as a wine holder, I use a thermal mug with a handy strap for my wine when riding.

And hey, your stretching the boundaries a bit by suggesting cobs actually go riding. Surely its more a case of getting their lardy backsides half way down the road and needing to turn back again as its taken so long its getting dark?


----------



## flowerlady (13 August 2010)

I cannot beleive this thread is still going.  Talk about rave from the grave.

Cobs are the best  breed in horses TB's are useless always lame with their skinny legs or kicking off about something


----------



## smossy (13 August 2010)

well at least we can see where we are going
 On a TB   spinning, jogging, spooking 
thats its not on box rest of course  lol


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

A cobs not a horse, its more of a table x sloth, just slightly slower


----------



## smossy (13 August 2010)

Table  welllllllll 
Hat rack....   ring a bell
Arrr and of course you will need a trusty cob to hack out with when your TB is having a nervous breakdown cause its windy


The rug companies love you guys
52 outdoors 
52 stables
duvets
ear muffs
leg warmers
tail guards   if they have one to speak of  
face masks
hot water bottles
centrally heated stables

lol


----------



## flowerlady (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			A cobs not a horse, its more of a table x sloth, just slightly slower
		
Click to expand...

Come here and say that  I'll see you in the car park

Anyway when was the last time you rode a horse (cob) that is.  A TB is a skitzo speed that either bombs off or won't go unless his friend comes to keep them company


----------



## skewbald_again (13 August 2010)

I have not read all this thread, because it is patently a daft question.
A good cob has the face of the lady of the house, and the arse of the maid.

Those who are unfortunate enough to have ended up the reverse, are jealous


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

flowerlady said:



			Come here and say that  I'll see you in the car park

Anyway when was the last time you rode a horse (cob) that is.  A TB is a skitzo speed that either bombs off or won't go unless his friend comes to keep them company 

Click to expand...

I hope your not planning on riding your cob to the car park? I will be waiting ages........

I would ride the cob where I keep my horses but I cant do the splits and dont want to dislocate my hips....


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 August 2010)

Wow...is all I can say.

Read the first 12 pages and lost the will to live.

I have a cob, a Shetland, an Arab, a Welshie, a Shire X and a Standardbred. Pretty diverse eh? I'm a horse-lover, not a selective-breed lover. I'm pretty good at accepting the personality of any horse, big or small...no favorites with me, if I like the soul of the horse, then it's good enough for me....

People say this thread is 'a joke'. When it offends just one person, it is not a joke. 

People tell others to 'lighten up' over comments that are obviously VERY insulting at times.

Just consider this for a moment...

To what right has someone got to insult something of someone elses? There's that old saying...

'Ne'er a truer word said in jest'.

But I guess it's ok to carry on insulting eh? 'Because it's only a joke'....

Sorry, don't go for that one. 

There's a word thats been used once or twice here already...

TROLLS.....


----------



## Shilasdair (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			I hope your not planning on riding your cob to the car park? I will be waiting ages........

I would ride the cob where I keep my horses but I cant do the splits and dont want to dislocate my hips....
		
Click to expand...

You would need a mounting block anyway...cos cobs are so fat and witherless, that the saddles spin round... 
...not that it would be worth the effort getting on, anyway...and someone might see you - urgh.
S


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Shils, you would have to do it in the dark so noone saw you...


----------



## skewbald_again (13 August 2010)

guido16 and shilasdair ... can I suggest you deal with your issues about not being able to prise your legs apart, *elsewhere*? I feel your pain, and sense your lack of fulfillment, but this is neither the time nor the place ...


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 August 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

~takes a breath~

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## WoopsiiD (13 August 2010)

I had a cob once.
Didn't much care for it and went back to baguettes....


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

I wonder if the NHS statistics can show that the majority of people who get hip replacements are cob owners........


----------



## redcascade (13 August 2010)

skewbald_again said:



			guido16 and shilasdair ... can I suggest you deal with your issues about not being able to prise your legs apart, *elsewhere*? I feel your pain, and sense your lack of fulfillment, but this is neither the time nor the place ... 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha.......rolls on the floor laughing........


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			I wonder if the NHS statistics can show that the majority of people who get hip replacements are cob owners........



Click to expand...

~pokes something squishy with a stick~

ooooo! It moves....it must be a troll!


----------



## Spudlet (13 August 2010)

WoopsiiD said:



			I had a cob once.
Didn't much care for it and went back to baguettes....
		
Click to expand...

Dada dadadaaa da HEY!

Now, I'm sure I staked this thread through the heart at least once already... maybe this time, a silver bullet will do the job...?


----------



## skewbald_again (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			I wonder if the NHS statistics can show that the majority of people who get hip replacements are cob owners........



Click to expand...

ooh, no, use it or lose it. Flexy keeps you sexy.
It's lack of use as does for you.
Like mental powers. No amount of Sudoku will make up for years with a TB.


----------



## comet&joe (13 August 2010)

why dont u want to own a cob?


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Fantastic, I`m being called a troll!!!!

Thats hysterical!

I think if you read any of my posts you will realise I dont live under a bridge, but bless you for thinking so...


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Fantastic, I`m being called a troll!!!!

Thats hysterical!

I think if you read any of my posts you will realise I dont live under a bridge, but bless you for thinking so...
		
Click to expand...

~pokes it again~

Marvellous....it talks! Yeah..it's complete rubbish coming out of it's mouth....definately a troll!


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Spudlet,

You should know by now that the best murder weapon is a 4ft icicle....

I have one that I was meant to use on some farriers bint down south, but dont think its needed anymore. Dya want it?


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			~pokes it again~

Marvellous....it talks! Yeah..it's complete rubbish coming out of it's mouth....definately a troll!
		
Click to expand...

Your mistaken, thats a cob your poking, thats why its squishy......


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Your mistaken, thats a cob your poking, thats why its squishy......
		
Click to expand...

~claps hands with glee~

Oh, this is super...the troll is REALLY spouting it now!

~pokes the squishy troll even more~

I'm gonna need a bigger stick....


----------



## Spudlet (13 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Spudlet,

You should know by now that the best murder weapon is a 4ft icicle....

I have one that I was meant to use on some farriers bint down south, but dont think its needed anymore. Dya want it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but do icicles kill the undead? As I think that's what this thread is, it keeps returning from the cyber-grave...


----------



## brighteyes (13 August 2010)

Yeah and if you do get on them and your hips don't dislocate, then all your fillings fall out with the jolting once it sets off (after the person running in front, shaking the bucket of pony nuts).


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Another good point Brighteyes, think of the dental surgery that cob owners are costing the NHS..


----------



## comet&joe (13 August 2010)

lmao u make me laugh,  ur obv one of those stuck up riders who think a cob is ugly fat and smelly. They are the most AMAZING breeds ever. Ive ridden alot of different breeds in my life and ive never ridden a more amazing horse than a cob. FACT

now thats something for you


----------



## guido16 (13 August 2010)

Yup, I`m really stuck up. You would not beleave how stuck up. 

I make my horses turn away if we see a cob, just incase they get upset. Its for their own safety really


----------



## Rose Folly (14 August 2010)

Last 6 horses/ponies have been Welsh, Conermara x TB, pinto, TB, hunter, TB, cob. All lovely horses, each excellent of its kind, but the cob has it all. Honest, matter-of-fact, no histrionics, bold, clever, economical to keep, healthy, lovely to handle, goes all day, after the warmbloods have had hysterics and the TBs haven't coped with the going. And when you ride a cob, you ride a bit of English history, not some high maintenance import. The ancestors of our cobs were probably at Agincourt! Up the 'hairies' - and my current one has a finer coat than our TB. Get a life, get a cob!


----------



## Shilasdair (14 August 2010)

lorraine&comet said:



			lmao u make me laugh,  ur obv one of those stuck up riders who think a cob is ugly fat and smelly. They are the most AMAZING breeds ever. Ive ridden alot of different breeds in my life and ive never ridden a more amazing horse than a cob. FACT

now thats something for you 

Click to expand...

Are you talking about Welsh D's?  As technically they are the only breed that's called a cob (well maybe C's if you are stretching it 'pony of cob type' isn't it?).
This thread's anti cob sentiments are not directed at Welsh D's - in fact we approve of them.
And I must indeed be the Uber-troll with my post count, yet no bannings! 
S


----------



## Shilasdair (14 August 2010)

skewbald_again said:



			guido16 and shilasdair ... can I suggest you deal with your issues about not being able to prise your legs apart, *elsewhere*? I feel your pain, and sense your lack of fulfillment, but this is neither the time nor the place ... 

Click to expand...

So - are you saying cobs are for slappers?  
S


----------



## skewbald_again (14 August 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			So - are you saying cobs are for slappers?  
S 

Click to expand...

au contraire, my dear, I'm saying all this anti cob prejudice has its roots in a hysterical fear of having anything of a decent size between ones legs. 

Cobs are for the grounded and confident, rounded woman in touch with her earth mother muse.

Anti cob sentiment is in denial about its femininity.

A respected Scottish Psychiatrist has said of Cob Envy (as it is more properly known) :

This is a virus that has been sweeping through our culture and causing great harm. We need to help people understand that success, lovability, power and control does not depend on what body shape or size you are - it depends on other qualities you have; other attributes you possess.*

We pity you, and we're here for you, but try not to lash out. Realising you have a problem is half way to solving it 



*Actually he was talking about Size 0 but it all amounts to the same thing.


----------



## RoscoeBlue (15 August 2010)

I have 2 cobs...

Cob 1 - SJ, WH, XC - talented, barmy, fast, broncs, bucks, likes to jump 5 bar gates....

Cob 2 - Dressage, SJ, XC - beat 124 warmblood types at a dressage finals. Won nearly every dressage comp he been too, mostly gets over 70%, never had less than 66%, keeps up an ex racehorse on the beach

What more can I say?

Oh yeah, not only are they not lazy, unlike your skinny, weedy, scrawny foreign bred horses, they actually have a brain between there ears so that they realise that not every single thing in life is going to eat them. So, while you warmblood owners prance about, trying not to get hit by a car because your horse saw a leaf, or failing to actually make it down the centre line in a dressage test, look for me - i'm the one on the hairy cob in 1st place


----------



## Shilasdair (17 August 2010)

NURSE!
I think this thread is in cardiac arrest.
Anyone know CPR?
S


----------



## benson21 (17 August 2010)

This just proves to me that there is an afterlife!!! I thought this post was dead and buried!!!


----------



## *hic* (17 August 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			NURSE!
I think this thread is in cardiac arrest.
Anyone know CPR?
S 

Click to expand...

 Which one?


CPR	Copper (plumbing drawings)
CPR	Chopper
CPR	Canadian Pacific Railway
CPR	'Copter
CPR	Civil Procedure Rules (rules governing civil litigation procedure; UK)
CPR	Det Centrale Personregister (Danish government databases)
CPR	Center for Policy Research
CPR	Computer-based Patient Record
CPR	Colorado Public Radio
CPR	Centre for Performance Research (UK)
CPR	Contraceptive Prevalence Rate
CPR	Continuous Plankton Recorder
CPR	California Performance Review
CPR	Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation
CPR	Common-Pool Resource
CPR	Cytochrome P450 Reductase
CPR	Center for Public Resources
CPR	Cornelius Pass Roadhouse (Oregon)
CPR	Committee of Permanent Representatives
CPR	Critique of Pure Reason
CPR	International Institute for Conflict Prevention and Resolution (Boulder, CO)
CPR	Calibrated Peer Review
CPR	Cloud Profiling Radar
CPR	Computer Personnel Research
CPR	Commonwealth of Puerto Rico
CPR	Californians for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Congrès pour la République (French; Tunisia)
CPR	Checkpoint/Restart
CPR	Crosby, Pevar & Raymond (band)
CPR	Contract Performance Report
CPR	Conditional Prepayment Rate
CPR	Calibrated Preemptive Response (riot control)
CPR	Camborne-Pool-Redruth (Cornwall, UK conurbation)
CPR	Coalition for Patients' Rights
CPR	Center for Paralysis Research
CPR	Competent Persons Report
CPR	Customary, Prevailing, and Reasonable
CPR	Center for Preventing Roads
CPR	Catch Photograph Release (fishing)
CPR	Current Periodicals
CPR	Continuing Property Records
CPR	Center for Progressive Regulation
CPR	Coalition for Property Rights (Orlando, FL)
CPR	Controlled Products Regulation
CPR	Cook Political Report
CPR	Contemporary Poetry Review
CPR	Commander, Amphibious Squadron
CPR	Canadian Patent Reporter
CPR	Controlled Pattern Release
CPR	Courtesy, Professionalism, Respect (NYPD Motto)
CPR	Coalition for Patient Rights
CPR	Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008
CPR	Critical Power Ratio
CPR	Contractor Performance Report
CPR	Critical Path Reduction
CPR	National Center for Policy Research for Women and Families
CPR	Christian Pirate Radio
CPR	Communication Processor
CPR	Continuous Product Replenishment (logistics)
CPR	Computer Patient Record
CPR	Construction Programs and Results
CPR	Current Population Report
CPR	Community Public Radio
CPR	Critical Problem Report (NASA)
CPR	Company Performance Report
CPR	Chairmans program recommendation (US DoD)
CPR	Compressor Pressure Ratio (gas turbines)
CPR	Call Processing Record (Telcordia)
CPR	Coalition for Parole Restoration
CPR	Comprehensive Psychiatric Resources
CPR	Contract Progress Report
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regulation
CPR	Complete Patient Record
CPR	Connect Presentation Reject (Telcordia)
CPR	Coverage Per Room (robotic vacuums)
CPR	Campus Printer Repair (UC Davis)
CPR	Crash Pulse Recorder
CPR	Center for Peace and Reconciliation
CPR	Carl, Pete, and Ringo (comedy improvisation group)
CPR	Cancer Pain Release (WHO publication)
CPR	Center for Protease Research
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regionalization
CPR	Construction Permit Review
CPR	Community Planned Renewal
CPR	Customer Product Requirements
CPR	Co-Operative Peer Response
CPR	Canadian Patent Rules
CPR	Critical Program Review
CPR	Carrier Performance Rating
CPR	Cooperative Programs for Reinvestment
CPR	Chairman's Program Review
CPR	Center for Philippine Raptors
CPR	Crisis Plan Writer
CPR	CAC (Common Access Card) PIN (Personal Identification Number) Reset (DoD)
CPR	Customer and Product Requirements
CPR	Carrier Phase Recovery
CPR	Comparative Planetary Research
CPR	Cyberspace Product Reviews
CPR	Contacting Prospects Regularly (marketing)
CPR	Combat Power Ratio
CPR	Cost Performance Review
CPR	Christians Pray the Rosary
CPR	Calibration Problem Report
CPR	Consumer and Professional Research
CPR	Common Processing Resource (avionics)
CPR	Comprehensive Plan Refinement
CPR	Community Planning and Research LLC
CPR	Cloud Physics Radiometer
CPR	Christians Pumped and Ready
CPR	Critical Point Region
CPR	Coupon Percentage Rate
CPR	Common Problem Reporting System
CPR	Chiropractic Peer Review
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement(s)
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement
CPR	Campaign for Progressive Radio (San Diego, CA)
CPR	Cost of Preventive Replacement
CPR	Cost Performance Report/ing
CPR	Complex Protective Regimen
CPR	Cellular Packet Radio
CPR	Collaborative Problem Review
CPR	Contract Progress Review
CPR	Correction Pause Recovery
CPR	Comprehensive Product Record
CPR	Contract Problem Report
CPR	Claim Payout Rate (Insurance)
CPR	Consolidated Position Report (situational awareness)
CPR	Command Performance Review
CPR	Canadian Photonics Repository
CPR	Control Plane Router
CPR	Cybercharge Priority Response
CPR	Coalition for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Command Programmer's Report
CPR	Casper, WY, USA - Natrona County International Airport (Airport Code)
CPR	CECOM Performance Review
CPR	Contract Payment Redesign
CPR	Coupler Power Ratio
CPR	Cleans Protects Revives
CPR	Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation
CPR	Cultural Preservation and Restoration, Inc.
CPR	Center of Preparation and Retraining
CPR	CommonWealth Professional Group (Reading, Pennsylvania)
CPR	Cancel Purchase Request
CPR	Cyberlaw, Policies and Regulations
CPR	Collection Performance Report


----------



## Shilasdair (17 August 2010)

Cob Phobics Revival.
Obviously
S


----------



## Magicmillbrook (17 August 2010)

Cob, Cob, Cob, Cob, Cob, Cob, Cob, Cob................................

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=28688&l=dfa1e0b469&id=100001389403533


----------



## immoralorchid (17 August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXAbd5INaE0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6_CSgzcukw


----------



## DH1 (17 August 2010)

warmblood,Warmblood, Warmblood, Warmblood,Warmblood


----------



## Rache (17 August 2010)

jemima_too said:



			Which one?


CPR	Copper (plumbing drawings)
CPR	Chopper
CPR	Canadian Pacific Railway
CPR	'Copter
CPR	Civil Procedure Rules (rules governing civil litigation procedure; UK)
CPR	Det Centrale Personregister (Danish government databases)
CPR	Center for Policy Research
CPR	Computer-based Patient Record
CPR	Colorado Public Radio
CPR	Centre for Performance Research (UK)
CPR	Contraceptive Prevalence Rate
CPR	Continuous Plankton Recorder
CPR	California Performance Review
CPR	Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation
CPR	Common-Pool Resource
CPR	Cytochrome P450 Reductase
CPR	Center for Public Resources
CPR	Cornelius Pass Roadhouse (Oregon)
CPR	Committee of Permanent Representatives
CPR	Critique of Pure Reason
CPR	International Institute for Conflict Prevention and Resolution (Boulder, CO)
CPR	Calibrated Peer Review
CPR	Cloud Profiling Radar
CPR	Computer Personnel Research
CPR	Commonwealth of Puerto Rico
CPR	Californians for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Congrès pour la République (French; Tunisia)
CPR	Checkpoint/Restart
CPR	Crosby, Pevar & Raymond (band)
CPR	Contract Performance Report
CPR	Conditional Prepayment Rate
CPR	Calibrated Preemptive Response (riot control)
CPR	Camborne-Pool-Redruth (Cornwall, UK conurbation)
CPR	Coalition for Patients' Rights
CPR	Center for Paralysis Research
CPR	Competent Persons Report
CPR	Customary, Prevailing, and Reasonable
CPR	Center for Preventing Roads
CPR	Catch Photograph Release (fishing)
CPR	Current Periodicals
CPR	Continuing Property Records
CPR	Center for Progressive Regulation
CPR	Coalition for Property Rights (Orlando, FL)
CPR	Controlled Products Regulation
CPR	Cook Political Report
CPR	Contemporary Poetry Review
CPR	Commander, Amphibious Squadron
CPR	Canadian Patent Reporter
CPR	Controlled Pattern Release
CPR	Courtesy, Professionalism, Respect (NYPD Motto)
CPR	Coalition for Patient Rights
CPR	Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008
CPR	Critical Power Ratio
CPR	Contractor Performance Report
CPR	Critical Path Reduction
CPR	National Center for Policy Research for Women and Families
CPR	Christian Pirate Radio
CPR	Communication Processor
CPR	Continuous Product Replenishment (logistics)
CPR	Computer Patient Record
CPR	Construction Programs and Results
CPR	Current Population Report
CPR	Community Public Radio
CPR	Critical Problem Report (NASA)
CPR	Company Performance Report
CPR	Chairmans program recommendation (US DoD)
CPR	Compressor Pressure Ratio (gas turbines)
CPR	Call Processing Record (Telcordia)
CPR	Coalition for Parole Restoration
CPR	Comprehensive Psychiatric Resources
CPR	Contract Progress Report
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regulation
CPR	Complete Patient Record
CPR	Connect Presentation Reject (Telcordia)
CPR	Coverage Per Room (robotic vacuums)
CPR	Campus Printer Repair (UC Davis)
CPR	Crash Pulse Recorder
CPR	Center for Peace and Reconciliation
CPR	Carl, Pete, and Ringo (comedy improvisation group)
CPR	Cancer Pain Release (WHO publication)
CPR	Center for Protease Research
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regionalization
CPR	Construction Permit Review
CPR	Community Planned Renewal
CPR	Customer Product Requirements
CPR	Co-Operative Peer Response
CPR	Canadian Patent Rules
CPR	Critical Program Review
CPR	Carrier Performance Rating
CPR	Cooperative Programs for Reinvestment
CPR	Chairman's Program Review
CPR	Center for Philippine Raptors
CPR	Crisis Plan Writer
CPR	CAC (Common Access Card) PIN (Personal Identification Number) Reset (DoD)
CPR	Customer and Product Requirements
CPR	Carrier Phase Recovery
CPR	Comparative Planetary Research
CPR	Cyberspace Product Reviews
CPR	Contacting Prospects Regularly (marketing)
CPR	Combat Power Ratio
CPR	Cost Performance Review
CPR	Christians Pray the Rosary
CPR	Calibration Problem Report
CPR	Consumer and Professional Research
CPR	Common Processing Resource (avionics)
CPR	Comprehensive Plan Refinement
CPR	Community Planning and Research LLC
CPR	Cloud Physics Radiometer
CPR	Christians Pumped and Ready
CPR	Critical Point Region
CPR	Coupon Percentage Rate
CPR	Common Problem Reporting System
CPR	Chiropractic Peer Review
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement(s)
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement
CPR	Campaign for Progressive Radio (San Diego, CA)
CPR	Cost of Preventive Replacement
CPR	Cost Performance Report/ing
CPR	Complex Protective Regimen
CPR	Cellular Packet Radio
CPR	Collaborative Problem Review
CPR	Contract Progress Review
CPR	Correction Pause Recovery
CPR	Comprehensive Product Record
CPR	Contract Problem Report
CPR	Claim Payout Rate (Insurance)
CPR	Consolidated Position Report (situational awareness)
CPR	Command Performance Review
CPR	Canadian Photonics Repository
CPR	Control Plane Router
CPR	Cybercharge Priority Response
CPR	Coalition for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Command Programmer's Report
CPR	Casper, WY, USA - Natrona County International Airport (Airport Code)
CPR	CECOM Performance Review
CPR	Contract Payment Redesign
CPR	Coupler Power Ratio
CPR	Cleans Protects Revives
CPR	Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation
CPR	Cultural Preservation and Restoration, Inc.
CPR	Center of Preparation and Retraining
CPR	CommonWealth Professional Group (Reading, Pennsylvania)
CPR	Cancel Purchase Request
CPR	Cyberlaw, Policies and Regulations
CPR	Collection Performance Report
		
Click to expand...

How on earth did you come up with all those CPR's?


----------



## Magicmillbrook (17 August 2010)

oooh I love the look of the horse over there>>>>>>

The competition cob, my kind of hoss


----------



## *hic* (17 August 2010)

jemima_too said:



			Which one?


CPR	Copper (plumbing drawings)
CPR	Chopper
CPR	Canadian Pacific Railway
CPR	'Copter
CPR	Civil Procedure Rules (rules governing civil litigation procedure; UK)
CPR	Det Centrale Personregister (Danish government databases)
CPR	Center for Policy Research
CPR	Computer-based Patient Record
CPR	Colorado Public Radio
CPR	Centre for Performance Research (UK)
CPR	Contraceptive Prevalence Rate
CPR	Continuous Plankton Recorder
CPR	California Performance Review
CPR	Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation
CPR	Common-Pool Resource
CPR	Cytochrome P450 Reductase
CPR	Center for Public Resources
CPR	Cornelius Pass Roadhouse (Oregon)
CPR	Committee of Permanent Representatives
CPR	Critique of Pure Reason
CPR	International Institute for Conflict Prevention and Resolution (Boulder, CO)
CPR	Calibrated Peer Review
CPR	Cloud Profiling Radar
CPR	Computer Personnel Research
CPR	Commonwealth of Puerto Rico
CPR	Californians for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Congrès pour la République (French; Tunisia)
CPR	Checkpoint/Restart
CPR	Crosby, Pevar & Raymond (band)
CPR	Contract Performance Report
CPR	Conditional Prepayment Rate
CPR	Calibrated Preemptive Response (riot control)
CPR	Camborne-Pool-Redruth (Cornwall, UK conurbation)
CPR	Coalition for Patients' Rights
CPR	Center for Paralysis Research
CPR	Competent Persons Report
CPR	Customary, Prevailing, and Reasonable
CPR	Center for Preventing Roads
CPR	Catch Photograph Release (fishing)
CPR	Current Periodicals
CPR	Continuing Property Records
CPR	Center for Progressive Regulation
CPR	Coalition for Property Rights (Orlando, FL)
CPR	Controlled Products Regulation
CPR	Cook Political Report
CPR	Contemporary Poetry Review
CPR	Commander, Amphibious Squadron
CPR	Canadian Patent Reporter
CPR	Controlled Pattern Release
CPR	Courtesy, Professionalism, Respect (NYPD Motto)
CPR	Coalition for Patient Rights
CPR	Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008
CPR	Critical Power Ratio
CPR	Contractor Performance Report
CPR	Critical Path Reduction
CPR	National Center for Policy Research for Women and Families
CPR	Christian Pirate Radio
CPR	Communication Processor
CPR	Continuous Product Replenishment (logistics)
CPR	Computer Patient Record
CPR	Construction Programs and Results
CPR	Current Population Report
CPR	Community Public Radio
CPR	Critical Problem Report (NASA)
CPR	Company Performance Report
CPR	Chairmans program recommendation (US DoD)
CPR	Compressor Pressure Ratio (gas turbines)
CPR	Call Processing Record (Telcordia)
CPR	Coalition for Parole Restoration
CPR	Comprehensive Psychiatric Resources
CPR	Contract Progress Report
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regulation
CPR	Complete Patient Record
CPR	Connect Presentation Reject (Telcordia)
CPR	Coverage Per Room (robotic vacuums)
CPR	Campus Printer Repair (UC Davis)
CPR	Crash Pulse Recorder
CPR	Center for Peace and Reconciliation
CPR	Carl, Pete, and Ringo (comedy improvisation group)
CPR	Cancer Pain Release (WHO publication)
CPR	Center for Protease Research
CPR	Civilian Personnel Regionalization
CPR	Construction Permit Review
CPR	Community Planned Renewal
CPR	Customer Product Requirements
CPR	Co-Operative Peer Response
CPR	Canadian Patent Rules
CPR	Critical Program Review
CPR	Carrier Performance Rating
CPR	Cooperative Programs for Reinvestment
CPR	Chairman's Program Review
CPR	Center for Philippine Raptors
CPR	Crisis Plan Writer
CPR	CAC (Common Access Card) PIN (Personal Identification Number) Reset (DoD)
CPR	Customer and Product Requirements
CPR	Carrier Phase Recovery
CPR	Comparative Planetary Research
CPR	Cyberspace Product Reviews
CPR	Contacting Prospects Regularly (marketing)
CPR	Combat Power Ratio
CPR	Cost Performance Review
CPR	Christians Pray the Rosary
CPR	Calibration Problem Report
CPR	Consumer and Professional Research
CPR	Common Processing Resource (avionics)
CPR	Comprehensive Plan Refinement
CPR	Community Planning and Research LLC
CPR	Cloud Physics Radiometer
CPR	Christians Pumped and Ready
CPR	Critical Point Region
CPR	Coupon Percentage Rate
CPR	Common Problem Reporting System
CPR	Chiropractic Peer Review
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement(s)
CPR	Combinatorial Phase Requirement
CPR	Campaign for Progressive Radio (San Diego, CA)
CPR	Cost of Preventive Replacement
CPR	Cost Performance Report/ing
CPR	Complex Protective Regimen
CPR	Cellular Packet Radio
CPR	Collaborative Problem Review
CPR	Contract Progress Review
CPR	Correction Pause Recovery
CPR	Comprehensive Product Record
CPR	Contract Problem Report
CPR	Claim Payout Rate (Insurance)
CPR	Consolidated Position Report (situational awareness)
CPR	Command Performance Review
CPR	Canadian Photonics Repository
CPR	Control Plane Router
CPR	Cybercharge Priority Response
CPR	Coalition for Pesticide Reform
CPR	Command Programmer's Report
CPR	Casper, WY, USA - Natrona County International Airport (Airport Code)
CPR	CECOM Performance Review
CPR	Contract Payment Redesign
CPR	Coupler Power Ratio
CPR	Cleans Protects Revives
CPR	Cardiopulmonary Resuscitation
CPR	Cultural Preservation and Restoration, Inc.
CPR	Center of Preparation and Retraining
CPR	CommonWealth Professional Group (Reading, Pennsylvania)
CPR	Cancel Purchase Request
CPR	Cyberlaw, Policies and Regulations
CPR	Collection Performance Report
		
Click to expand...




Rache said:



			How on earth did you come up with all those CPR's?
		
Click to expand...

*looks round furtively*

*taps side of nose*

I Googled "CPR Acronym"


----------



## brighteyes (17 August 2010)

Here in Lancashire (where it's at and happening) if something is peculiar, odd, strange or just downright not as it ought to be, we say,"it's reet cob, and no mistake."


----------



## Groom42 (17 August 2010)

Oh, Admin/TFC........... pleeeeease give Shils "Top Post" - she's tried soooooo hard


----------



## courage_uk (17 August 2010)

I love Cobs, bigger, stronger and hairy'er the better, just like my men really  hahaha


----------



## Berpisc (17 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Here in Lancashire (where it's at and happening) if something is peculiar, odd, strange or just downright not as it ought to be, we say,"it's reet cob, and no mistake."[/QUOTE

At and happening in _Lancashire_ ???

I dont fink so....

Cobs Perfectly Rule

Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (17 August 2010)

Its the thread that keeps on giving! 

Maybe we can spread the use of the word cob to more and more negative connotations. How about..?

He had a right cob on him (already in existance in some weird place called derby)

Bacon cobs (don't eat many, they're very fattening)

Or the more inventive...

Stick a Cob in it

Alright alright, its not like you've got to ride a COB or anything

Shove it up your cob

Oh maaaan, I was so COB last night

Did you see the bird he pulled? She was a proper Cob

no?


----------



## Magicmillbrook (17 August 2010)

Ever had a cob nut?

Ooh err, sounds a bit rude


----------



## *hic* (17 August 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Ever had a cob nut?

Ooh err, sounds a bit rude
		
Click to expand...

I thought the cob nuts were the ones who kept getting riled at this thread.

Or would that be cob nutters - or is "nutters" a banning word again?


----------



## brighteyes (17 August 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Oh, Admin/TFC........... pleeeeease give Shils "Top Post" - she's tried soooooo hard 

Click to expand...

So _that's _what she's up to!


----------



## Berpisc (17 August 2010)

magicmillbrook said:



			ever had a cob nut?

Ooh err, sounds a bit rude
		
Click to expand...

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Marciamac (17 August 2010)

Just found this thread. Unbelievable. My old instructor once told me (when she was teaching me with my wonderful, sharp, spooky, and very strong cob, who got up to half-pass before arthritis put an end to his schooling at 21) that real horse people appreciated any good horse, whatever the size, shape or breeding, and that the people who looked down on cobs - or anything else for that matter - were know-it-alls who didn't, in fact, know anything at all about horses.


----------



## Berpisc (18 August 2010)

Many would agree with your instructor Marciamac, 

Many enjoy a bit of tongue in cheek posting too


----------



## moodymare123 (18 August 2010)

guido16 said:



			Yup, I`m really stuck up. You would not beleave how stuck up. 

I make my horses turn away if we see a cob, just incase they get upset. Its for their own safety really
		
Click to expand...

If yours is a warmblood then i dont think it would care if its a cob , I think it just wants a companion to ride with  Cobs are amazing , tb's Are just mental , you should be glad that you even have a horse , I personally wouldnt care what breed it is


----------



## Nic (18 August 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Here in Lancashire (where it's at and happening) if something is peculiar, odd, strange or just downright not as it ought to be, we say,"it's reet cob, and no mistake."
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you're really weird.  

My 2 proper horses turn to jelly when they see a cob.  it's just traumatic for them.  Mostly because he beats the cr^p out of them on a regular basis but I still love the wee git


----------



## kittykatcat (18 August 2010)

This is the funniest thread I have EVER read - although i admit i havent read all of it!!

Thanks for providing some light entertainment whilst dying of boredom at work  xx


----------



## happyhack (18 August 2010)

I cant believe people are still taking it seriously!


----------



## micramadam (18 August 2010)

Ok. Now can I have my medal please for reading all 82 pages of this? Pretty please. I think I've earned in and in fact will probably get the sack as I've spent the last 3 hours at work reading this. Was bored!
I am now totally and utterly brainwashed and can't decipher if cobs are suitable for complete beginners or for the Grand Prix dressage rider. 

By the way what would you class a Fjord as?


----------



## Pasha (18 August 2010)

Is this the longest ever running thread?


----------



## Serenity087 (18 August 2010)

Chip Cobs... surely thats a positive use of the word?


----------



## Cavblacks (18 August 2010)

And it lives on...... ARGH


----------



## Cavblacks (18 August 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Chip Cobs... surely thats a positive use of the word?
		
Click to expand...

Mmm absolutley, positively delicious!


----------



## Thisbe (18 August 2010)

I am only posting to keep this thread going .....I haven't read all of it but it has kept me very entertained ....#

My 1st pony was a welsh witch of a cob and she was evil my more recent experiances however are more positive but the memory of being ditched at every fence and run away with at every oppertunity still runs deep


----------



## Magicmillbrook (18 August 2010)

OP - I understand you breed mongrel TB x Shires, I presume you would approve of a warmblood x shire.....?


My horses sire was a warmblood x shire and her dam was a

a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a

COB!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=27492&l=df35407ca9&id=100001389403533

Do I just have to make sure the paper bag covers half her face or only hack her out at night?  I dont wish to cause any offence.


----------



## Serenity087 (18 August 2010)

Cavblacks said:



			Mmm absolutley, positively delicious! 

Click to expand...

And not as fattening as bacon cobs!

Sadly, I can't eat cobs 

So give us a chip!


----------



## Shilasdair (18 August 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			OP - I understand you breed mongrel TB x Shires, I presume you would approve of a warmblood x shire.....?


My horses sire was a warmblood x shire and her dam was a

a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a
a

COB!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=27492&l=df35407ca9&id=100001389403533

Do I just have to make sure the paper bag covers half her face or only hack her out at night?  I dont wish to cause any offence.
		
Click to expand...

Just stop airing your dirty laundry in public (or mine).
Shhhhhhhhhhhh
I am still catching a few cobnutters out...this thread will live on, I tell you! 
S


----------



## EAST KENT (18 August 2010)

Nicoleak0 said:



			Yeah but you're really weird.  

My 2 proper horses turn to jelly when they see a cob.  it's just traumatic for them.  Mostly because he beats the cr^p out of them on a regular basis but I still love the wee git 

Click to expand...

Well God knows how they`d cope with my bossy highland mare then..she`s just a giant bolshy Shetland..very amusing though.


----------



## Nic (20 August 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Well God knows how they`d cope with my bossy highland mare then..she`s just a giant bolshy Shetland..very amusing though.
		
Click to expand...

They'd probably still take her over Tank Pony. I call him a cob but he's a native Heinz mix, in fact giant shitland would be a good description!  Had a very rough life before we got him, and feels the need to beat everything up before it gets him!


----------



## MosMum (20 August 2010)

I got a cob cross because he was really cheap and I never owned a horse before and he hadn't been cut yet and I want to breed him with this other really cheap filly I found when the filly turns 2years old so I can sell the babies and make lots and lots of money, and make even more cob babies 

(Above is totally sarcastic and completely kidding! but I thought it was a funny answer  )


----------



## Berpisc (20 August 2010)

MosMum said:



			I got a cob cross because he was really cheap and I never owned a horse before and he hadn't been cut yet and I want to breed him with this other really cheap filly I found when the filly turns 2years old so I can sell the babies and make lots and lots of money, and make even more cob babies 

(Above is totally sarcastic and completely kidding! but I thought it was a funny answer  )
		
Click to expand...

 You forgot the evil, power crazed laugh MosMum...MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (20 August 2010)

I`m going to become prime minister and make a law where every household must own at least one big fat hairy cob


----------



## LauraPD (8 December 2010)

I'd like to see you get on my cob and then see what you think.. I'm one of those invisible people that takes him affiliated jumping so HA.


----------



## Caz89 (8 December 2010)

LauraPD said:



			I'd like to see you get on my cob and then see what you think.. I'm one of those invisible people that takes him affiliated jumping so HA.
		
Click to expand...

Jimmy? He is a lovely boy.... and I am not a cob fan


----------



## JFTDWS (8 December 2010)

this rearing its head again??

Didn't you know this thread was initiated by under cover rug companies trying to sway innocent owners towards needy TBs, as all the happy cob owners don't spend nearly enough money on their products


----------



## michaelequine (8 December 2010)

thats your opinion but not evryones i would'nt say they are fat a lazy either
ok they dont move like a warmblood but there are lots of people that just want a horse that they can just hack out and enjoy?
also they have a bold jump.


----------



## c_and_b (8 December 2010)

okay, this is your opinion, but my share horse is a cob, and bloody hell, he is FAR from lazy!
the slightest touch from a whip is and excuse to gallop about, and you dont need a lot of leg to get him going properly
he has the loveliest canter and trot you could imagine,
but he is an absolutely lovely boy, he is good to handle,
not at all nappy to ride, just gets a bit excited and tends to bomb off all over the place, especially when a jump is involved 
and saying all that he is nearly in his mid twenties!
you have your opinion, and i have mine


----------



## JadeyyBabeyy (8 December 2010)

people who cant ride cobs because they are 'lazy' obvs cant ride, because putting a good rider on them that knows wht they are doing should be able to get the laziest of cobs working forward. 
not everyone likes warmbloods, its just a matter of preference and are peoples opinions, i have seen many cobs that are very good in their disicplines, ONE, sj/dr etcc.. its whatyou make a cob.


----------



## feisty_filly (8 December 2010)

i have a cob x simply because puney tbs wont carry my fat ass!


----------



## Kat (8 December 2010)

Why has this ancient old thread been dragged up again????


----------



## Suzie86 (8 December 2010)

BLOODY HELL PEOPLE!!!

Can you not see that this is from MONTHS ago, has 84 PAGES and was a JOKE POST!!!

Why are there now people posting....

well actually my cob is great you have to be really good to ride him hes really good at jumping........

SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE


----------



## Shilasdair (11 December 2010)

This thread will never die, I tell you.
S


----------



## rhino (11 December 2010)

Oh hi Shils, how are you doing?














And how is that cob of yours, did you manage to find a rug to fit?


----------



## SVMel (11 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			This thread will never die, I tell you.
S 

Click to expand...

I can't believe it's being constantly ressurected (sp!)

Shils, it must be considered an art form by now, or an act of god


----------



## FanyDuChamp (11 December 2010)

Bump


----------



## Shilasdair (11 December 2010)

You'd think with the current recession, and decent horses going cheap, that people would upgrade to a TB/WB, wouldn't you?
S


----------



## supercowpony (15 December 2010)

After reading 50 pages, and then skipping to the last one. (nearly my bed time)
I want to know where everyone gets there angel cobs from? Mine behaves like a lot of the afore mentioned TBs and WBs.
Maybe he's really an ISH or ID X in disguise??
He loves going fast at every opportunity, loves jumping everything as huge as possible. He has a blatant disregard for suggestions, requests, orders and demands. 
He can do canter pirouettes, when he is so inclined. He can do a great capriole - when I've told him "No, we're not jumping that!"
However, the gypsy cob (I am allowed to call him that now?) comes to the surface as he is excellent at bombing up off the field bareback with, dare I say it, two people on him!
I'm waiting to be accused of horse abuse, after all, we must have added up to 15 stone, and he's only 14.3hh 


all in good humour.


----------



## skewbald_again (15 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			You'd think with the current recession, and decent horses going cheap, that people would upgrade to a TB/WB, wouldn't you?
S 

Click to expand...

What, and pay all those feed and vet bills?
Don't be daft,  ask yourself why they're going cheap.


----------



## fitzaud2 (15 December 2010)

MulledwineMoggy said:



			I love cobs and do not go for bigger horses, I have ridden warmbloods and TB's and I prefer my little cobs thankyou 
I love the fact they are hairy, they are not all fat and lazy, common misconception of which I am positive you are aware, you trouble maker you! 

Click to expand...

Ditto, dont like warmbloods or tb's to be honest. Cobs are so cool, have a real funky attitude, are never boring, but willing to give that extra inch to get you out of trouble. I'd take a cob anyday, to be honest. Cobs are the very best!!!!


----------



## fitzaud2 (15 December 2010)

supercowpony said:



			After reading 50 pages, and then skipping to the last one. (nearly my bed time)
I want to know where everyone gets there angel cobs from? Mine behaves like a lot of the afore mentioned TBs and WBs.
Maybe he's really an ISH or ID X in disguise??
He loves going fast at every opportunity, loves jumping everything as huge as possible. He has a blatant disregard for suggestions, requests, orders and demands. 
He can do canter pirouettes, when he is so inclined. He can do a great capriole - when I've told him "No, we're not jumping that!"
However, the gypsy cob (I am allowed to call him that now?) comes to the surface as he is excellent at bombing up off the field bareback with, dare I say it, two people on him!
I'm waiting to be accused of horse abuse, after all, we must have added up to 15 stone, and he's only 14.3hh 


all in good humour.
		
Click to expand...

I love it, the typical cob, but you just have to love em for it. nothing is easy, but it's fun getting there. Irish cobs are quirky, aren't they!!!!1


----------



## missyme10 (16 December 2010)

OH this thread has popped up again 

So will have to answer again.........because they are brill and can turn their hooves to anything, and they're round and hairy, cheeky and lovable, non demanding, hardy healthy good doers, have a 6th drop and burn gear (u cob owners know what I'm talking about!), and mine has a beard Santa would be proud of  x


----------



## Llewellyn (16 December 2010)

have a 6th drop and burn gear (u cob owners know what I'm talking about!) 




			I know... 

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Janette (16 December 2010)

^^^^^

Me too


----------



## FanyDuChamp (16 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			You'd think with the current recession, and decent horses going cheap, that people would upgrade to a TB/WB, wouldn't you?
S 

Click to expand...

Nice to see this thread has surfaced again.
Not if they want to keep their money! Cappy (WB) costs me 2x more than Fany to keep. 
FDC


----------



## tallyho! (16 December 2010)

Aaaaaaannnnnnd.... WB's are half 'cobs' anyway....


----------



## supercowpony (16 December 2010)

lol at the "6th Drop and Burn gear"
all my cob's gears are like that lol. 
I think this should be renamed the "cob appreciation thread". 
Wouldn't swap my cob for the world, he's fun and a challenge without being an idiot or making me _feel_ unsafe, though he can scare the ***** out of you if you don't know him.
he has good intentions deep down.


----------



## peanut (16 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

QR  

I couldn't agree more


----------



## Berpisc (16 December 2010)

tallyhohoho said:



			Aaaaaaannnnnnd.... WB's are half 'cobs' anyway....
		
Click to expand...

Which is where warmbloods get their marvellosity from


----------



## Natch (18 December 2010)

Blimey, truly Shills must have otherworldly abilities, I was sure TFC locked this thread a few months ago. 

Happy cobbing!


----------



## flowerlady (22 December 2010)

Naturally I have just seen this and cannot believe its still going


----------



## Omarkiam (22 December 2010)

You sad sad bunch of people. Cant believe you would find causing disruption on a forum something funny. You really should get out more!!


----------



## tallyho! (22 December 2010)

Omarkiam said:



			You sad sad bunch of people. Cant believe you would find causing disruption on a forum something funny. You really should get out more!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, just incase you hadn't noticed, it's snowing again so we can't and plus, this thread pure comedy genius! You couldn't make half of this stuff up!!!

... oh wait... it is all made up 

p.s. Welcome to the sad sad bunch of people forum!!


----------



## tallyho! (22 December 2010)

Bahumbugpisc said:



			Which is where warmbloods get their marvellosity from

Click to expand...

Good word!!!!! Little tweak... Marvelocity!!!!!!! (Marvellous + 6th gear)


----------



## flowerlady (22 December 2010)

Omarkiam said:



			You sad sad bunch of people. Cant believe you would find causing disruption on a forum something funny. You really should get out more!!
		
Click to expand...

Erm!! Why are we causing disruption??


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (22 December 2010)

OMG I posted on here, when this thread had only just been started and my ancient old cob was still alive.  He passed away in May, but he'd had a super life and lived to an ancient age. Bless.


----------



## flowerlady (22 December 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			OMG I posted on here, when this thread had only just been started and my ancient old cob was still alive.  He passed away in May, but he'd had a super life and lived to an ancient age. Bless.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think I posted on it near the beginning will have to search back if I can.  Sorry Mt about your cob.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (22 December 2010)

flowerlady said:



			Sorry Mt about your cob.

Click to expand...

It's OK. It's life. 
We'd had him 26 years and he was 33. He was a shire cross so quite a big horse, and his knees and joints were becoming increasingly arthritic and it got to a point where painkillers were not giving him enough relief. The week I decided to do it, I knew it was the right time. He was a one in a million horse and he was well loved. I always wanted to let him go before he began to suffer and I did that


----------



## Natch (22 December 2010)

Omarkiam said:



			You sad sad bunch of people. Cant believe you would find causing disruption on a forum something funny. You really should get out more!!
		
Click to expand...

Bless. I'm actually quite happy thank you for caring 

FL - I think I first posted on this thread doing a god AWFUL impression of yer-but nor-but Vicky Pollard, which didn't work at all (the photo I had found of vicky pollard doing a horse riding impression wouldn't display ) and several people took umbridge to it thinking it was normal me and said that I should get a proper horse and learn to spell  must say something about my sanity that Shills was one of the only ones who got it


----------



## sizz (22 December 2010)

Well you have obviously got the response that you wanted, I have always been a thoroughbred person, taking on other peoples disasters and giving them another chance, but never to sell on.  I now have the most wonderful cob who certainly gives those warmbloods a run  for their money. She is good at everything I have asked of her, and I just know that she would love to meet you, but I wouldn't let you anywhere near her.


----------



## tallyho! (22 December 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			It's OK. It's life. 
We'd had him 26 years and he was 33. He was a shire cross so quite a big horse, and his knees and joints were becoming increasingly arthritic and it got to a point where painkillers were not giving him enough relief. The week I decided to do it, I knew it was the right time. He was a one in a million horse and he was well loved. I always wanted to let him go before he began to suffer and I did that 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that M, may he thunder gracefully among the stars with his gallant Shire friends xxx


----------



## samual (22 December 2010)

Well I lovem its rare you ever see a cob lame and there hearts are as big as there bellys. And sorry but cobs can jump, I have a big old boy and is a cob as if you couldn't tell and he becomes a monster in the jumping ring. So cobbies are the best


----------



## lassiesuca (22 December 2010)

I chose him because he makes me happy and is a lovely horse for me! 

I love my cob, but then equally love Iberian breeds.

I do prefer wider horses ( I find finer breeds such as TBs and Arabs a little too slim for me!) but my old horse was an Arab 

I think we should judge on personality and nothing else.


----------



## Shilasdair (24 December 2010)

And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!
BREATHE
BREATHE
And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!
BREATHE
BREATHE
And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!

Hurrah - a pulse!    
S


----------



## Serenity087 (24 December 2010)

Shils, you gotta take the pulse of the corpse, not your own!!!

Demon trickery...

Oh, and in hindsight, I change my responce.  It's now as follows:

I don't WANT to own a cob.  I NEED to own a cob.  Cos my life is that much better with a Cob in it.
So much so, I'm now riding another Cob until Dorey is back in work


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 December 2010)

Beep, beep, beep...and...CLEAR!


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Shilasdair (24 December 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Beep, beep, beep...and...CLEAR!


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with flatlining.
This thread still has more life than a cob.
S


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			Nothing wrong with flatlining.
This thread still has more life than a cob.
S 

Click to expand...

Bad daemon, BAD! Why only today, my cob was allegedly 'boxing' another horse in the field. Dunno who won as I was too busy wrapping up the puppy's ripped paw in purple vet wrap (natch )


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!
BREATHE
BREATHE
And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!
BREATHE
BREATHE
And one, and two and three and four and five and six and seven and eight and nine and ten and eleven and twelve and thirteen and fourteen and fifteen and sixteen and seventeen and eighteen and nineteen and twenty, twenty one twenty two twenty three twenty four twenty five twenty six twenty seven twenty eight twenty nine and thirty!

Hurrah - a pulse!    
S 

Click to expand...

Babe, it's 5 compressions then a breath! Did you know they won't use the defibrillator if a person has flat-lined? It only restores correct rhythm to erratic pulses. You have to use compressions to re-start a heart and 9 times out of ten, it doesn't work. 

As a daemon, you can only re-animate other daemons, not actual people.


----------



## Serenity087 (24 December 2010)

CT, it's 30 now, was only trained two months ago... so I know these things!

They change it every couple of years just to make sure their training people still have a job.

Shils, if you're so confident cobs are dead, I dare you to try turning Dorey out after a few days of confinement due to ice...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2010)

Yuletide_Gal said:



			CT, it's 30 now, was only trained two months ago... so I know these things!

They change it every couple of years just to make sure their training people still have a job.

Shils, if you're so confident cobs are dead, I dare you to try turning Dorey out after a few days of confinement due to ice...
		
Click to expand...

God, confused! I was trained less than 2 months ago in a weird lesson-type fashion by the school nurse and the OH (cop) insists 5 then breath: thank God I won't be in a situation where I need to use it-I hope! Too many parents like to sue schools, so any issues and I scream for the nurse!

Re cobs being dead, I dare you to use a whip while on board Beau! Ha, that would make me smile!

Yuletide Gal, who are you in a non-seasonal time? I recognise the horses from here or maybe TO?


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (24 December 2010)

I have a thoroughbred who thinks it's a cob. Where does that leave me?! :O


----------



## YorksG (25 December 2010)

Were the chest compressions on this thread been done to the tune and rhythm of Nelly the elephant?


----------



## thatsmygirl (25 December 2010)

I hate cobs give me a tb anyday.


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (25 December 2010)

FestiveG said:



			Were the chest compressions on this thread been done to the tune and rhythm of Nelly the elephant? 

Click to expand...

*LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE*
Nelly the elephant packed her trunk and said goodbye to the circus. Off she went with a trumpety trump. Trump Trump Trump. 
Oh dear, you have got me started now!


----------



## DottyConnection (25 December 2010)

A couple of years ago I would have agreed with this post. However, 18 months ago I had a little cob come to me for a bit of schooling and I ended up keeping him. I'm far from novice, schooling Grand Prix show jumpers on the flat and over fences. I can safely say that my lightweight cob is one of the most powerful Horses that I have sat on and gives me the wow factor on a day to day basis, unlike most of the dull blood Horses that I ride! He has paces to die for, is a quick learner and very mannerly out hunting, but is as sharp as a knife! He is also very affectionate and certainly not bad tempered!

Don't get me wrong, he isnt kept like a cob and doesnt look like one! And i'm not quite sure i'd have anything heavier. But this pony has thrown me about and off more than anything else i've had, including ex racehorses and very very tricky warmbloods.

Therefore, I would really appreciate it if people could stop assuming that I must be novice because I own a beautiful cob who would do anything for me!

And here are a few photos of him...
[Copyright image removed]

[Copyright image removed]

[Copyright image removed]


----------



## Jayde87 (25 December 2010)

^^ What a beauty you've got there. I love how this thread keeps reappearing and coming back to haunt everyone. I personally love cobs and think some of the most talented horses can stem from them. What assumption says that cobs are heavy boring plod-alongs? I have a cob who jumps affiliated newcomers. Who says cobby's can't jump? Happy Xmas


----------



## Serenity087 (25 December 2010)

cinammontoast said:



			God, confused! I was trained less than 2 months ago in a weird lesson-type fashion by the school nurse and the OH (cop) insists 5 then breath: thank God I won't be in a situation where I need to use it-I hope! Too many parents like to sue schools, so any issues and I scream for the nurse!

Re cobs being dead, I dare you to use a whip while on board Beau! Ha, that would make me smile!

Yuletide Gal, who are you in a non-seasonal time? I recognise the horses from here or maybe TO?
		
Click to expand...

Harper_gal aka Bundle!

Also, Staying Alive by the Beegees has the right tempo too!

Ah, ah, ah, ah, staying alive, staying alive, ah, ah, ah, ah, staying aliiiiivvveeeeeeee!

Which Dad and I think is far more appropriate! (so don't, if you can help it, go into cardiac arrest around our surgery  )

I have huge issues with the new system.  Namely, when I was taught to do CPR on cats and dogs, I was told "Never compress a beating heart!".  Taught CPR on humans and they go straight into chest compressions after it's confirmed the patient isn't breathing... screw whether or not the heart is still beating!! And every trainer I argue with says either "it's the system" or "if they're not breathing, their heart has probably stopped anyway" which isn't true!!

Ahhh... and breath...


----------



## jhoward (25 December 2010)

Especially for Shils on xmas day....


----------



## Berpisc (25 December 2010)

tallyhohoho said:



			Good word!!!!! Little tweak... Marvelocity!!!!!!! (Marvellous + 6th gear)
		
Click to expand...


I thank you

Merry Christmas to Shils and all who inhabit this thread.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 December 2010)

I can't believe Jhoward, whoever she is, would post such hideous pictures on this thread.
S


----------



## lottie940 (25 December 2010)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because I&#8217;m a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See&#8230;&#8230;.





Click to expand...

Ha, ha!!! It looks like it!! I've got an Anglo Arab and a young cob so please don't put me in this strange little labelled box that I am too frightened to ride a proper horse!! The anglo arab is a different ride every time we go out so keeps me on my toes. Unfortunately he is high maintenance with food and rugs and very expensive so I bought the colt cob to bring on. He is living out with no rug and is already calm and chilled around things that my Anglo Arab cannot cope with.

Cobs are adaptable to everything and for me they are ONE of the perfect horse breeds. There are many to suit everyone's tastes and I don't think we should judge people for their choice of horse!

JoBO and all of the other Cob owners who have put pics on here, they are all fab.


----------



## Serenity087 (25 December 2010)

DEAD COB!


----------



## jhoward (25 December 2010)

oh ops.. what have I started...


----------



## Shilasdair (25 December 2010)

jhoward said:



oh ops.. what have I started...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, what HAVE you started? 
S


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 December 2010)

Poor, poor Shilasdair.    How can you lot be so cruel!   What next, pictures of cucumbers?!?


----------



## jhoward (25 December 2010)

I am a Brussel sprout said:



  Poor, poor Shilasdair.    How can you lot be so cruel!   What next, pictures of cucumbers?!?  

Click to expand...

no no, I hear she like them


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (25 December 2010)

jhoward said:



			no no, I hear she like them

Click to expand...

 Yes, I suspect you are right.


----------



## CobSunshine (25 December 2010)

Why wouldn't you want a cob ? They're gorgeous 

Cute little beard and hardy winter coat. No rugging needed, can live out happily 24/7, welsh cobs are a breed happy living on the side of an exposed welsh mountain, this current cold snap is nothing 

Temperent isn't down to breed, every horse has its own unique personality.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (26 December 2010)

One particular 'useless' coloured hairy vanner cob I know could only manage to win an individual European gold medal in pony Show Jumping *(1.35m plus for a 148cm) . . . . namely CJ's Kemosarbi   . . . . .  what a waste of space that cob is !!!


----------



## Berpisc (27 December 2010)

wonkey_donkey said:



			One particular 'useless' coloured hairy vanner cob I know could only manage to win an individual European gold medal in pony Show Jumping *(1.35m plus for a 148cm) . . . . namely CJ's Kemosarbi   . . . . .  what a waste of space that cob is !!!
		
Click to expand...

*sigh*...just goes to show how dreadful they are.  

These cobs even get involved with the eventing circuit


----------



## PogoPumpkinBecky (28 December 2010)

i love owning a cob!
he is cheeky, lovable and reliable.
he is sooooo comfy even riding bareback, he loves jumping, he doesn't cost much to feed 
and he is certainly not lazy with bad movement, he floats around lovely and is always raring to go! has given my sports type pony a run for her money on the beach!
and it is not because i am too novice for a 'more skitty' horse as my sports pony type is quite a handful at times, i have him because i WANT a cob and ENJOY having him!


----------



## Nimrodell (28 December 2010)

because if it hasn't been said before, they have brains.
They win in many equestrian fields 






http://members.multimania.co.uk/coedhirion/bonheddwr.htm

But for those who don't like them, it should be noted that they don't suffer fools gladly


----------



## Nimrodell (28 December 2010)

Oh second photo didn't load

http://members.multimania.co.uk/coedhirion/bonheddwr.htm


----------



## Nimrodell (28 December 2010)

So how many have horses than have won first in a 5* event, won at dressage and won at a major showing championship under saddle and in hand ?
MY Cob did, he also hunted and would jump a 5 bar gate.


----------



## Bedlam (28 December 2010)

Nimrodell said:



			So how many have horses than have won first in a 5* event, won at dressage and won at a major showing championship under saddle and in hand ?
		
Click to expand...





OMG! You have a horse that has won a 5* event?!? 

My horse has competed 2* (I haven't - LOL), and I hope one day that my youngster in my wildest dreams may be 4* quality (again, not with me on board.....).

What is this Nirvana that I could reach with a coloured cob that is a 5* event......?


----------



## Luci07 (28 December 2010)

Bedlam said:



			OMG! You have a horse that has won a 5* event?!? 

My horse has competed 2* (I haven't - LOL), and I hope one day that my youngster in my wildest dreams may be 4* quality (again, not with me on board.....).

What is this Nirvana that I could reach with a coloured cob that is a 5* event......?
		
Click to expand...

Ahh... do you think she possibly meant 5* as in top level event?! that was how I read it. 

Love that this post has been raised again... this must get the post for "most firmly tongue in cheek" post..


----------



## Berpisc (28 December 2010)

Its bugging me... there was a coloured cobby type at Burghley a couple of years ago....come on people, who was it?


----------



## Paddy-Wac :) (28 December 2010)

I think you'll find that this right here is where the cliche of riders being snobbish comes from. It doesn't take a genius to work out that this is one of the BIGGEST generalizations made. Cobs are not sluggish - I dare you to come and try mine! And for the most part are genuine and affectionate, perfect for anyone. And although you do not see any cobs at top events, I doubt that any of the riders would have got to that stage without a 'sloth'. Neither would the horses in actual fact, seeing as your precious Tb's and Warmbloods were bred with those horses that should be sent to France to be eaten. 
I can see that this may have been said as a joke, but you can't expect people to take it as one when it's such a ridiculous statement.

Oh and has anyone heard of Clippers??!!! Horses don't have to be hairy 
xx


----------



## Ashf (28 December 2010)

Can I join in being indignant as we have 2 cobs as well ?


----------



## begentle (28 December 2010)

I haven't read all these replys . lifes to short .I hope this was tongue in cheek but just in case it wasn't . I own Lusitano's so not exactly cobs , but who ever looks on any any horse and judges him by his looks is a shallow and sad individual who has never truelly known the love and individual personality from a horse , no matter what breed .I can only guess this OP is a young person who hasn't lived long enough to learn lifes valuable lessons.NEVER judge a book by its cover , colour or size....It's how the words are put to together inside  that makes a beautiful story.


----------



## CobSunshine (30 December 2010)

OP your thread failed to deliver LOL


----------



## Natch (30 December 2010)

CobSunshine said:



			OP your thread failed to deliver LOL 

Click to expand...

Failed to deliver what exactly?

Over 100 pages?

Top 5 forum threads in the magazine?


----------



## Pacey (30 December 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

You certainly don't bring out the best traits in a horse then, do you! lol


----------



## CobSunshine (31 December 2010)

Naturally said:



			Failed to deliver what exactly?

Over 100 pages?

Top 5 forum threads in the magazine?



Click to expand...



100 pages of people telling the OP how wrong she is 

OP fails


----------



## dobbin27 (31 December 2010)

Today, I don't know why anybody would want to own a cob..

I think they hurt more than most other horses when they sit on you!!


----------



## LeneHorse (31 December 2010)

Let's see if we can reach 1000 posts by the end of the year. Come on people!

My problem is that my horse has the personality of a cob but doesn't really look like one. So people say 'what a lovely horse' and then it barges over the top of them to reach a tiny scrap of haylage that's been dropped in the yard. A constant source of embarrassment!

Let's have more comments, the more trivial the better!


----------



## CobSunshine (31 December 2010)

dobbin27 said:



			Today, I don't know why anybody would want to own a cob..

I think they hurt more than most other horses when they sit on you!!
		
Click to expand...


300 kilo or 500 kilo both are gonna hurt one hell of a lot if sat on you lol


----------



## dobbin27 (31 December 2010)

CobSunshine said:



			300 kilo or 500 kilo both are gonna hurt one hell of a lot if sat on you lol
		
Click to expand...

I know.. but this morning I don't like my cobbiest cob very much.

He has spent most of it bullying the farrier.  The nice kind farrier that is happy to come at the crack of dawn before I go to work, and says much nicer things to my ungrateful cob than I do, and doesn't moan about my crappy tea making..

And the poor farrier did comment that if he had been trying to take a shoe off an ungrateful TB, he might have stood a chance, but because my cob has four very chunky legs at his widely spread corners.. and decided to use every ounce of his tractor like form to protest about it.  He didn't. 

I'm sure I'll love him again tomorrow


----------



## tallyho! (31 December 2010)

Yeah c'mon, 1000!!!!!!

Anyone tried cob-wrestling??? I gave it a go just this morning when Harv tried to run (well, more like slowly flatten all in his path like a steamroller) out the gate! Lucky had M's leadrope so made a leap for his neck - it's so big and thick was like running into a brick wall! Thank goodness for humongous hairy mane for grabbage! Try doing THAT with a hatrack of a tb!!!! Pah!!!!! Well, firstly you wouldn't catch it........


----------



## Pacey (31 December 2010)

Trying for 1000!

Have you ever noticed cobs have the habit of taking the inside line during the mad half hours?


----------



## maxspadge (31 December 2010)

Its simple.  His bum makes mine look small.  Who am I kidding I meant to say smaller. lol


----------



## LeneHorse (31 December 2010)

Pacey said:



			Trying for 1000!

Have you ever noticed cobs have the habit of taking the inside line during the mad half hours?
		
Click to expand...

He's very active. I suspect his big trot is out-pacing the ones that are cantering. But don't worry, he'll soon stop for a nice grassy snack in typical cob style .
PS can I have the grey behind him please??

Need more posts!!


----------



## xmonax (31 December 2010)

well I do love the more athletic types.... 





POST POST POST


----------



## Pacey (31 December 2010)

LeneHorse said:



			He's very active. I suspect his big trot is out-pacing the ones that are cantering. But don't worry, he'll soon stop for a nice grassy snack in typical cob style .
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that...what's that in the background?










LeneHorse said:



			PS can I have the grey behind him please??
		
Click to expand...

For your indulgence....


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 December 2010)

Well I am\ offended by the comements by the op.
1 my coloured cob is far from ploddy
2\ hes NOT lazy
3) yes a bit hairy

4) Mot nasty temperment/
I suggest she goes and rides a cob.

I cant stand Arabs but I dont go around saying nasty things about them.

Get a life¬¬


----------



## chessy (31 December 2010)

My mare isn't a traditional cob, but an Ardennes crossed with a cobby type, she was sold to me as "a cob" just because she's a bit chunky!

One of the best things about her is that if I can't ride her for any reason - i.e. 2 weeks this time because of the bad weather - When I eventually do get back on, she doesn't bat an eyelid. Not fresh or fizzy in the slightest, just the same ol' Rosie!
Of course, this might not be true for all horses, just in my experience.

My first horse was a 17.1hh ISH, he used to eat me out of house and home but was still hard to keep weight on, he'd be fresh after 1 or 2 days of not riding/lungeing, and if I fell off it was a long way to the ground!

I'm so much happier with my "cob"


----------



## Natch (31 December 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Well I am\ offended by the comements by the op.
1 my coloured cob is far from ploddy
2\ hes NOT lazy
3) yes a bit hairy

4) Mot nasty temperment/
I suggest she goes and rides a cob.

I cant stand Arabs but I dont go around saying nasty things about them.

Get a life¬¬
		
Click to expand...

Blimey gal you came to the thread late 

Your keyboard appears to like /'s, doesn't it?


----------



## Pacey (31 December 2010)

Is there anyone left to try for 1000?


----------



## Shilasdair (31 December 2010)

Pacey said:



			Is there anyone left to try for 1000?
		
Click to expand...

Me!
But I might 'fail' again, lol.
S


----------



## Berpisc (1 January 2011)

Very cunning cob in the background ....scoff the grass while the arab distracts the doofus with the camera


----------



## Pacey (1 January 2011)

Bahumbugpisc said:



			Very cunning cob in the background ....scoff the grass while the arab distracts the doofus with the camera 

Click to expand...

This is my favourite sequence...I'm sure she thought I was going to try and steal the strand of grass out of her mouth, you can see it in her eye!


----------



## jhoward (1 January 2011)

dont worry guys, shils has now confirmed she owns a COB


----------



## nancytango (1 January 2011)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage?
		
Click to expand...

i had an amazing cobby pony. he was new forest/welsh c and in the 3 years i owned him he qualified BD novice, elementary and medium national finals. he qualified hoys, got 2nd at poys and had £1000 notional bsja. he also had 7 double clears BE novice, and 2 **. however fast and exited he could get he was always safe and there was never any chance of falling off of him, you could put an experienced rider on and send them round a foxhunter, but you could also put a 5 year old on him and send them round a 2ft course  he has now been sold to spain where he is continuing his success with a very inexperienced 8 year old girl and her cousin who is 6. i now have a warmblood who despite being fantastic is very unpredictable and xc too bold, (and she actually cant gallop) in the year i have owned her i have already fallen off twice and had to go to hospital with serious concusion  i would have a cob any day the good ones can be amazing, i think some people are too busy thinking about how good they are that they dont notice how good other people are


----------



## Ladyinred (1 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			dont worry guys, shils has now confirmed she owns a COB  

Click to expand...

I bet she tells us she has a COB in the interests of research...


----------



## Berpisc (2 January 2011)

Love the cob sequence Pacey!

Originally Posted by jhoward View Post
dont worry guys, shils has now confirmed she owns a COB
I bet she tells us she has a COB in the interests of research...
And we dont believe a word


----------



## laura_nash (2 January 2011)

In the interests of reaching 1000:

Why would people not want to own a cob?  Because they fancy their vet, farrier, physio, bank manager, A&E doctor (delete as appropriate) and want to see them a lot!

I know its a generalization and not all TB's cost 1000's in vets bills, hard feed and shoeing every year and put their owners in hospital, but generalizations do seem to be the point of this thread...


----------



## patchwork puzzle (2 January 2011)

laura_nash said:



			In the interests of reaching 1000:



I know its a generalization and not all TB's cost 1000's in vets bills, hard feed and shoeing every year and put their owners in hospital, but generalizations do seem to be the point of this thread...
		
Click to expand...

Well my last horse ( a TB ) certainly did all the above 

 I now have a Haffie mare that is obviously not actually a cob but certainly more cob than TB. She is a jumpy flighty girl so still not a novice ride, but is much much cheaper and a lot more honest than my TB was.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Post number 935.


That is all


----------



## vieshot (2 January 2011)

mMMmmmmmm manky pointless horses


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 January 2011)

Well I am proud to own a coloured partial hairy cob whose handsome,loving and a one person boy.He does not plod,. He has his own personality and is quite funny to watch. I wouldnt go back to part arabs or TB no thanks.
I like section Ds too.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Post number 938.

What about Shire crosses?


----------



## jhoward (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Post number 938.

What about Shire crosses?
		
Click to expand...

sports horses apparently..


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			sports horses apparently.. 

Click to expand...

XL size headcollar, 7ft 3 rugs etc? Surely if it doesn't fit into standard sized equipment it shouldn't be allowed to be classed as a sports horse? 

*visions of the starting gates at XC events having to be widened for Shills, who could only have got her horse there with 2 police escorts to one massive cattle lorry, you know the sort, with "caution, wide load" signs*


----------



## jhoward (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			XL size headcollar, 7ft 3 rugs etc? Surely if it doesn't fit into standard sized equipment it shouldn't be allowed to be classed as a sports horse? 

*visions of the starting gates at XC events having to be widened for Shills, who could only have got her horse there with 2 police escorts to one massive cattle lorry, you know the sort, with "caution, wide load" signs*  

Click to expand...

nope we are wrong.. http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=425729


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Pah! If its not a cob, its not a sports horse. 

I think the horse in question should be refered to as a mongrel, or if u wont to b posh, cross-breed


----------



## Three (2 January 2011)

I'm going to use the continuing life of this thread as an excuse to post (another) picture of my mongrel. 

If I'm feeling brave I'll take a pic of him tomorrow with his wooly leg warmers (unclipped feathers) and trojan horse like mane being the 'around the yard thug' that he is when not doing ballet.


----------



## Shilasdair (2 January 2011)

Three said:



			I'm going to use the continuing life of this thread as an excuse to post (another) picture of my mongrel. 

If I'm feeling brave I'll take a pic of him tomorrow with his wooly leg warmers (unclipped feathers) and trojan horse like mane being the 'around the yard thug' that he is when not doing ballet. 

Click to expand...

What can I say - hideous 
Thanks for the warning regarding tomorrow's potential yak picture post...
S


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

Loving the thread guys!


can I post a pic of a cob im looking after? the one with a blue eye? or the one with 2 blue eyes? and they are cobs not shire crosses pretending to be sports horses?


----------



## Three (2 January 2011)

Thanks for the warning regarding tomorrow's potential yak picture post...
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome. I know how you suffer when assaulted by unexpected images.


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 January 2011)

Nothing wrong with cobs,shires hannovarians,ffords,np\.
So stop making fun of our cobs.
Each to their own.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Three said:



			I'm going to use the continuing life of this thread as an excuse to post (another) picture of my mongrel. 

If I'm feeling brave I'll take a pic of him tomorrow with his wooly leg warmers (unclipped feathers) and trojan horse like mane being the 'around the yard thug' that he is when not doing ballet. 

Click to expand...

*Swoon*


----------



## LeneHorse (2 January 2011)

#949 - come on, we're getting there!

Anyone got any good cob jokes?

Here's one for starters. 

Q.What are cob's favourite biscuits?
A. Cobnobs!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

950!!!

but shall i post cob pics??


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

COB PIC ALERT!!









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

952

Q: Why was the grass under a Section D's feet grumpy?
A: Because it had a cob on!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

953

Q: Why was the cheese Cheesed off? 
A: Because it was put in a cob

This could get addictive


----------



## Spudlet (2 January 2011)

I would have loved to have owned this one, even though he had no head


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Q: What is Black, White, Black, White, Black, White, Black, White?
A: A cob who fell asleep at the top of a hill 



errr.... *runs off quick, I posted this before I saw Roast Spud's picture, and now it looks like I'm mocking the headless cob!*


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Two corn on the cob are sitting in the field one day, ripening.

One turns to the other and says: "Ear, why don't you tell any jokes any more?" The second one replies "You think I'm too corny"


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

I'm beginning to think that my masterpieces aren't being appreciated 

However, I am enjoying myself, so I shall continue 

Q: Why did the skint farmer fix his fence by jamming 4 cobs into the hole?
A: Because his NEIGHbour had told him to COBble together some fencing.

(nb this one was so awful, I felt the need to highlight the puns  )


----------



## Spudlet (2 January 2011)

Get. Out.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Shan't 


Knock Knock

Who's there?

A Cob!

A Cob who?

That's right, A Cob Who Is Owned by Shilasdair!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law


----------



## Spudlet (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law



Click to expand...

OK, that one made me LOL


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law



Click to expand...

That was hilarious!!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

I think its my finest work to date 

... in fact, I don't think I can top it.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			I think its my finest work to date 

... in fact, I don't think I can top it.






Click to expand...

I have jaffa cakes? will that help the writing process??


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Maybe. Let's see!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Q: Which creature has the head of a cook and the backside of a lady?
A: Nigella Lawson


----------



## Shilasdair (2 January 2011)

Reading Natch's uphauling jokes, I am sorely tempted to press the button.
S 

PS Do you think this thread will make it to the top 5 list in HHO mag?  I think not.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

A cob walks into a pub. This involved a lot of effort, since he had to trek across 3 fields, and as we all know boys and girls, cobs are fat and unfit. In fact, by the time he got to the bar, he was quite out of breath. We also know that cobs have short legs, so he has to stand on tip toe to see over the bar, and he does so, waiting to catch the barman's attention.

Barman: "Blimey horse, you look parched, what can I get you?"

Cob: *whease* "I'm not a horse" *cough*

The Cob has a coughing fit and the barman waits until this is over before continuing.

Barman: "Yes you are, I can see you are, you've got horse written all over you. What do you think you are then?"

Cob: *splutter* *Whease* "I'm a Cob, mister. And I'll have a pint of larger, if its all the same to you" *cough cough*

Barman: "Right you are then sir, one pint coming up, but i'm not believing you're a cob for one minute. You look like you're _a little hoarse _to me"


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^genius!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

You know when there's a beginner on the hunt with you. As you ride your magnificent 17.2hh hunter, look down and see the novice. What a silly little novice, on their 14hh squashed beast. Marvel at how quite often these pathetic excuses for equines could be quite nice horses really, if only they'd grow their manes out and grow longer legs.

Still, smile anyway, knowing that you can always _look down _on them. 

*scratches head desperately trying to think of something better than this pathetic one*


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Reading Natch's uphauling jokes, I am sorely tempted to press the button.
S 

PS Do you think this thread will make it to the top 5 list in HHO mag?  I think not.  

Click to expand...

  You wouldn't dare push the button. This thread is worth too much to you. And besides, quite a lot of the jokes are supporting your cause 

As for the top 5, It hasn't done so far, but if it makes it in this week then the glory is all mine!


----------



## Three (2 January 2011)

A cob walks into a pub. This involved a lot of effort, since he had to trek across 3 fields, and as we all know boys and girls, cobs are fat and unfit. In fact, by the time he got to the bar, he was quite out of breath. We also know that cobs have short legs, so he has to stand on tip toe to see over the bar, and he does so, waiting to catch the barman's attention.

Barman: "Blimey horse, you look parched, what can I get you?"

Cob: *whease* "I'm not a horse" *cough*

The Cob has a coughing fit and the barman waits until this is over before continuing.

Barman: "Yes you are, I can see you are, you've got horse written all over you. What do you think you are then?"

Cob: *splutter* *Whease* "I'm a Cob, mister. And I'll have a pint of larger, if its all the same to you" *cough cough*

Barman: "Right you are then sir, one pint coming up, but i'm not believing you're a cob for one minute. You look like you're a little hoarse to me"
		
Click to expand...

This one was nearly worth reading all the others for. Made me laugh anyway.


----------



## Shilasdair (2 January 2011)

Three said:



			This one was nearly worth reading all the others for. Made me laugh anyway.



Click to expand...

Please don't encourage her.
S


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

Is it true all cobs are called "bob"?


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Just for MMW 

Bob the cob, Totilas and Kauto Star are in a pub one day, having ordered dinner,* comparing notes on their various achievements. It has to be said, that sadly Totilas and Kauto are a little bit unimpressed by Bob's list.

*Some lah de dah posh salads for the picky eaters, and a burger and chips for Bob.

Totilas: "I've won the very greatest competiton in Dressage. I can prance like a good 'un. How high can you lift your knees, Bob?"

Bob: "A little bit. Not as high as you Tote." *Bob speaks with his mouth full, munching some crisps*

Kauto: "I've won more steeplechases than you can ever dream of. How fast can you rub, Bob?"

Bob: *shrugs* "I can do a bit of everything, K. I'm not as fast as you though." *The sound of Bob's voice is a little muffled as he scoffs some peanuts*

Totilas: "Its _Totilas_ if you don't mind, commoner. Well can you jump then?"

Bob: "A little bit. About 3 ft." *The sound of Bob's voice is muffled because his mouth if full. The portion of chips they have ordered to share had arrived*

Kauto: "Insolence! You won't call me by my stable name, You're nowhere near quality enough to be my stable mate. And there's no way you can jump 3 ft, and certainly not at any speed."

Bob: "Tell you what K, I bet I can. I bet you your dinner I can jump that bar over there, whizz around the block, doing some fancy high knee action in between that Edward Gal would be proud of, and be back in less time than it takes you two."

Totilas and Kauto exchange glances, and say in union "You're on!"

Bob has disappeared. All that remains is a breeze of wind which disturbs the candle flame for a moment. 

Amazed that they didn't even see his departure, Totilas and Kauto rush over the bar, and out of the door, sure that they will see Bob having fallen flat on his face at any second. There is no sign of him outside. Forgetting to even prance, they race around the block, still no sign of him, and finally they get back to the pub, where they find Bob sat calmly at the table, which is full of plates which promise they did have food on, but are now empty, bar the odd bit of salad garnish.*

*Cobs don't eat salad. Its too healthy.

Bob: "Alright chaps, what took you so long?"

Totilas and Kauto can't understand it. 

Kauto: "But... but you can't have done that. It must have been a trick. We know it was a trick."

"Yup, I hid under the table. Can't believe you chaps fell for it. And dinner was served while you were out, it was lovely chaps, but I prefer cuisine de cob to any of your fancy lah de dah choices." *Bob lets out a satisfied Belch*

"But.... the breeze when we thought you'd gone.. what... I mean _how_?" Spluttered Totilas, flustered at having been conned by a cob, and unwilling to believe he could have been that stupid.

"Ah, well that was easy," said Bob. "I'll show you."

Bob lifted his tail, and let rip. This time, the resulting wind was strong enough to blow out the candle on the table.

The end.

Epilogue. Kauto gropes around in the darkness, finds a match and re-lights the candle. By which time the barman has brought over the bill, and Bob really is nowhere to be seen. Cobs are not only all rounders, but they are smater than other horses too


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahhahahaahahahah! have spat jaffa cakes all over the cat sat on my knee!! 
Naturally that is amazing!


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Moragulous Mulled Wine said:



			Naturally that is amazing! 

Click to expand...

Are you sure?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And if you are sure, are you drunk?


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Are you sure?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And if you are sure, are you drunk?



Click to expand...

I think Im sure?
 but im not drunk? Ive not had any acofrolic drinks of anykind today honest!


----------



## Nailed (2 January 2011)

LMFAO as if this post is still going Shilz!!!

Lou x


----------



## jhoward (2 January 2011)

Moragulous Mulled Wine said:



			Is it true all cobs are called "bob"?

Click to expand...

nope mine was called buster, although i tend to call him cobby.. 

he gets buster when hes being a sod.. like the other day when i left him tied eating hay and popped round the back of the lorry for a pee, he untied himself, nudged the gate open and legged it.. cue me chasing the sod whilst holding jeans up.. shouting BUSTERRRRRRRRR


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 January 2011)

Shils...... Strike you down with something or other...

I <3 My Cob!!!

so there!  thats it!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (2 January 2011)

Moragulous Mulled Wine said:



			Is it true all cobs are called "bob"?

Click to expand...

Mine is passported - bob the cob.

But his name is Teddi!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			nope mine was called buster, although i tend to call him cobby.. 

he gets buster when hes being a sod.. like the other day when i left him tied eating hay and popped round the back of the lorry for a pee, he untied himself, nudged the gate open and legged it.. cue me chasing the sod whilst holding jeans up.. shouting BUSTERRRRRRRRR
		
Click to expand...

chasing horses in a state of undress is not good thing to admit to?



I <3 My Teddi said:



			Shils...... Strike you down with something or other...

I <3 My Cob!!!

so there!  thats it!
		
Click to expand...

weirdo!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

I <3 My Teddi said:



			Mine is passported - bob the cob.

But his name is Teddi!
		
Click to expand...

I see a secondry thread "how many of you call your cob bob?"


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

Ok, one final story before bedtime children. This is actually a pre-written one, based on 3 welsh cobs I knew at the time. The background is that there was a man missing, and the local area was being combed by the local police. This kindof needs the personnality of your average welsh cob to be taken into account when reading. 

INCIDENT REPORT TO THE HEAD OF THE LOCAL POLICE FORCE

Dear Sir

I am sorry to inform you that our attempt to search the local area had to be abandoned in one particular field. However, I can assure you that I do not believe the missing man to be hiding in that paticular field, since he is believed to be sane, and no sane man would stay there, not alive at any rate. The following is a report on what happened.

0500 hours: The high tech search squad enter an innocent looking field, containing 3 Welsh Section Ds.
0501: The horses appear to be eating, and do not lift their heads.
0505: Colleague A's keys rattle, and the horse's heads immediately go up and they notice the squad for the first time.
0506: 3 men are down and are being squashed against the floor by the beasts. 1 officer is unconscious due to noxious emissions, and a further 2 are unconscious because they didn't get out of the creatures' way fast enough, and appear to have been run over.
0510: Mayday signal is sent via radio for reinforcements. Many casualties. Most appear to have been trampled by the horses, who appear to have mistaken this essential mission for a game of rough and tumble. 
05.11: One officer is chased out of the field - it appears the horse was either trying to eat him, or his radio, which generated considerable interest from the equine. he is unable to re-join the mission, since he caught his pants on the fence post and is dangling, and is giggling quite histerically as a pair of vicious looking whiskery lips probe him for the radio.
05.12: Radio contact is lost. The following part of the report had to be put together from the surviving colleague's garbled stories.
05.14: Female officer looses her nerve, runs, and is chased by a vicious beast. Her bra is twanged by said beast's teeth: a lucky escape, I am assured.
05.15: A forensics officer who is bent over a footprint trying to take an image of the evidence, is pushed over from behind. he says the smell of manure has still not washed out of his clothes.
05.16: A brave heroic colleague tries to rescue the fallen officer from the vicious horse. his attempts to shoo the horse appears to cause the horse amusement, and the pair engage in what can only be described as "tit for tat".
05.17: Another officer who has been cornered by one of the beasts, who was waving their backside to and fro in front of him in a manner most threatening, is sat on. The horse's owner assures me that the man would have been fine, had he just scratched the horse's buttocks. I must insist sir, that our colleagues get training in the art of horsemanship, in order to prevent such dangerous situations.
05.18: A colleague so traumatised by the whole event, he stood frozen to the spot is preyed upon by one of the 3 horses. He does not know which one, because it approached from behind, and picked him up by the boxer shorts. I'm afraid I am led to believe that this man was left dangling by the seat of his pants for quite some time. he is a slight man, and the beast seemed to enjoy traumatising him by waving him back and forth.
05.19: A colleage who had been lying in the grass in an attempt to avoid the equine danger is almost stood on by a half tonne of hoof, but narrowly misses it. Unfortunately this is not a happy ending, as he feels a warm sensation from above, and realises that he is being urinated on, by no small means. The brave soul stays still, only moving when the flow of warm wee stops. As he attempts to get up sir, he was whacked in the face by a warm w***y. The man requires extensive counselling.
05.29 The squad run from the field, and are followed by the thundering of hooves. The three beasts persue them, and its man against beast sir, he who is fastest survives. Well sir, I mean horses have 4 legs and can travel quicker than man, and they are thundering towards the bravely fleeing squad. The squad managed to get a fenceline between them and the horses sir, but it looked as if the horses were going to crash through, or possibly go over the fenceline...
05.30am: A bucket rattles from a nearby gateway, which stops the beasts dead in their tracks. I am pleased to report that the squad escaped sir, and 2 of the 3 horses went thundering off to investigate the sound of food. With this in mind Sir, I propose that we do not sue the owners, as would usually be our policy, and bear the cost of the exercise ourselves. the third horse did indeed stop at the sound of the bucket, but remained facing the squad, glaring at them and gnashing his teeth at the grass in a most disconcerting manner.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2011)

As if we have reached 99 pages and.. 986 posts!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (2 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Ok, one final story before bedtime children. This is actually a pre-written one, based on 3 welsh cobs I knew at the time. The background is that there was a man missing, and the local area was being combed by the local police. This kindof needs the personnality of your average welsh cob to be taken into account when reading. 

INCIDENT REPORT TO THE HEAD OF THE LOCAL POLICE FORCE

Dear Sir

I am sorry to inform you that our attempt to search the local area had to be abandoned in one particular field. However, I can assure you that I do not believe the missing man to be hiding in that paticular field, since he is believed to be sane, and no sane man would stay there, not alive at any rate. The following is a report on what happened.

0500 hours: The high tech search squad enter an innocent looking field, containing 3 Welsh Section Ds.
0501: The horses appear to be eating, and do not lift their heads.
0505: Colleague A's keys rattle, and the horse's heads immediately go up and they notice the squad for the first time.
0506: 3 men are down and are being squashed against the floor by the beasts. 1 officer is unconscious due to noxious emissions, and a further 2 are unconscious because they didn't get out of the creatures' way fast enough, and appear to have been run over.
0510: Mayday signal is sent via radio for reinforcements. Many casualties. Most appear to have been trampled by the horses, who appear to have mistaken this essential mission for a game of rough and tumble. 
05.11: One officer is chased out of the field - it appears the horse was either trying to eat him, or his radio, which generated considerable interest from the equine. he is unable to re-join the mission, since he caught his pants on the fence post and is dangling, and is giggling quite histerically as a pair of vicious looking whiskery lips probe him for the radio.
05.12: Radio contact is lost. The following part of the report had to be put together from the surviving colleague's garbled stories.
05.14: Female officer looses her nerve, runs, and is chased by a vicious beast. Her bra is twanged by said beast's teeth: a lucky escape, I am assured.
05.15: A forensics officer who is bent over a footprint trying to take an image of the evidence, is pushed over from behind. he says the smell of manure has still not washed out of his clothes.
05.16: A brave heroic colleague tries to rescue the fallen officer from the vicious horse. his attempts to shoo the horse appears to cause the horse amusement, and the pair engage in what can only be described as "tit for tat".
05.17: Another officer who has been cornered by one of the beasts, who was waving their backside to and fro in front of him in a manner most threatening, is sat on. The horse's owner assures me that the man would have been fine, had he just scratched the horse's buttocks. I must insist sir, that our colleagues get training in the art of horsemanship, in order to prevent such dangerous situations.
05.18: A colleague so traumatised by the whole event, he stood frozen to the spot is preyed upon by one of the 3 horses. He does not know which one, because it approached from behind, and picked him up by the boxer shorts. I'm afraid I am led to believe that this man was left dangling by the seat of his pants for quite some time. he is a slight man, and the beast seemed to enjoy traumatising him by waving him back and forth.
05.19: A colleage who had been lying in the grass in an attempt to avoid the equine danger is almost stood on by a half tonne of hoof, but narrowly misses it. Unfortunately this is not a happy ending, as he feels a warm sensation from above, and realises that he is being urinated on, by no small means. The brave soul stays still, only moving when the flow of warm wee stops. As he attempts to get up sir, he was whacked in the face by a warm w***y. The man requires extensive counselling.
05.29 The squad run from the field, and are followed by the thundering of hooves. The three beasts persue them, and its man against beast sir, he who is fastest survives. Well sir, I mean horses have 4 legs and can travel quicker than man, and they are thundering towards the bravely fleeing squad. The squad managed to get a fenceline between them and the horses sir, but it looked as if the horses were going to crash through, or possibly go over the fenceline...
05.30am: A bucket rattles from a nearby gateway, which stops the beasts dead in their tracks. I am pleased to report that the squad escaped sir, and 2 of the 3 horses went thundering off to investigate the sound of food. With this in mind Sir, I propose that we do not sue the owners, as would usually be our policy, and bear the cost of the exercise ourselves. the third horse did indeed stop at the sound of the bucket, but remained facing the squad, glaring at them and gnashing his teeth at the grass in a most disconcerting manner.
		
Click to expand...

:


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 January 2011)

Naturally said:



			Blimey gal you came to the thread late 

Your keyboard appears to like /'s, doesn't it? 

Click to expand...

 lol lol


----------



## Queenbee87 (3 January 2011)

989 :d


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 January 2011)

................getting there.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (3 January 2011)

...'Are we there yet?'.....
Said in 'Donkey' (from Shrek) Stylie! 

WooooHoooo


----------



## tallyho! (3 January 2011)

Woohoo!!!!! Is this 100th page???? This is the best thread ever....

p.s. thanks Naturally... had me a-guffawing quite nicely there xx


----------



## Natch (3 January 2011)

tallyhohoho said:



			Woohoo!!!!! Is this 100th page???? This is the best thread ever....

p.s. thanks Naturally... had me a-guffawing quite nicely there xx
		
Click to expand...

See Shills - _*SOME *_people appreciate good humour.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (3 January 2011)

Cob cob cob cob cob cob cob cob!


----------



## jhoward (3 January 2011)

Moragulous Mulled Wine said:



			Cob cob cob cob cob cob cob cob!

Click to expand...

drama queen!


----------



## Millyard Rejects (3 January 2011)

jhoward said:



			drama queen!
		
Click to expand...

Not so!     just upping the posts!


----------



## Natch (3 January 2011)

We are the knights who say.. Cob?


----------



## Samantha008 (3 January 2011)

Id love to own a cooooobbbbb!! Would probably be sound unlike my two ISH's. Both Lame. 

Next time...definatley a stonking big, thick set, piebald, hairy, grumpy and cheeky cob. And i cant bloody wait!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (3 January 2011)

Evening all!
S


----------



## Shilasdair (3 January 2011)

And this is the one thousandth post, I believe, all dedicated to reviling cobs.
Well done all you fellow cob-haters.  
S


----------



## brucea (3 January 2011)

INCIDENT REPORT TO THE HEAD OF THE LOCAL POLICE FORCE
		
Click to expand...

Very cobbish

Our two cobs were let out of their paddock into the big sand school by the farmer, who then got his four farmer mates to help round them up

So they did it the usual way - shooing and flapping arms. I arrived just in time to witness it, and just had to watch from the sidelines. I couldn't help because I was peeing myself.

Apollo, the older cob, realised that when he ran bouncing at the farmer the farmer ran away in a panic. Farmer tried to jump the fence, hit the top bar and went through it, landing on his face in the next school.

He then chased all the farmer's other mates around the school, just taking pleasure in kicking up his feet close enough to make the guys run. Farmer's up here aren't built for running.

Young cob decided to try to make friends in a cobbish "Wot's in your jacket pocket?" kind of a way and his victim crawled out under the fence to get away.

The yard manager, who by that time I can swear had a wet patch on her jodhpurs, just walked in with a bucket and they followed her out calmly!


----------



## lauren_mx (3 January 2011)

Because they allow you live a pretty interesting life!


----------



## lauren_mx (3 January 2011)

Samantha008 said:



			Id love to own a cooooobbbbb!! Would probably be sound unlike my two ISH's. Both Lame. 

Next time...definatley a stonking big, thick set, piebald, hairy, grumpy and cheeky cob. And i cant bloody wait!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Great so more stonking big ones to bully the little ones!  Not everyone has height on their side!  lol


----------



## trottingon (3 January 2011)

Why on earth would anyone NOT want to own a cob??????


----------



## mymare (3 January 2011)

brucea said:



			Very cobbish

Our two cobs were let out of their paddock into the big sand school by the farmer, who then got his four farmer mates to help round them up

So they did it the usual way - shooing and flapping arms. I arrived just in time to witness it, and just had to watch from the sidelines. I couldn't help because I was peeing myself.

Apollo, the older cob, realised that when he ran bouncing at the farmer the farmer ran away in a panic. Farmer tried to jump the fence, hit the top bar and went through it, landing on his face in the next school.

He then chased all the farmer's other mates around the school, just taking pleasure in kicking up his feet close enough to make the guys run. Farmer's up here aren't built for running.

Young cob decided to try to make friends in a cobbish "Wot's in your jacket pocket?" kind of a way and his victim crawled out under the fence to get away.

The yard manager, who by that time I can swear had a wet patch on her jodhpurs, just walked in with a bucket and they followed her out calmly!
		
Click to expand...



HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Samantha008 (3 January 2011)

lauren_mx said:



			Great so more stonking big ones to bully the little ones!  Not everyone has height on their side!  lol
		
Click to expand...

stonking big ones are just the best way to go....bigger the better!!! My thesis for life lol....


----------



## Queenbee87 (3 January 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			And this is the one thousandth post, I believe, all dedicated to reviling cobs.
Well done all you fellow cob-haters.  
S 

Click to expand...

I find it very appropriate that yours was the 1000th post


----------



## Berpisc (4 January 2011)

Missed a treat last night....
Love the cobby stories...


----------



## melanie99 (4 January 2011)

Don't think everyone should stereotype horses. People hate being stereotyped so why do it to horses.


----------



## Shilasdair (4 January 2011)

melanie99 said:



			Don't think everyone should stereotype horses. People hate being stereotyped so why do it to horses.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think many cobs are actually concerned about being stereotyped.
Besides, they're too stupid to read.  Not like my Tb who always responds with extravagant backing up when we meet a 'SLOW' sign in the road.
S


----------



## mhorses (4 January 2011)

good question!!


----------



## melanie99 (5 January 2011)

Im glad I have a "stupid cob" then as when you see a stop sign you won;t get past it and look a right plonker lol


----------



## Feathered (5 January 2011)

Naturally - lmao!  you've cheered up a very boring evening at work, I'll be passing your jokes on to my cobs (neither called bob, although one nearly was) I'm sure they'll be appreciative


----------



## brucea (5 January 2011)

Why cobs?

My thoroughbred type ISH - multiple vet visits, self harming, trip to the vet hospital,  vet's bills to frighten a banker out of his bonuses...never know what is next.

My 2 cobs...only one vets bill ever between them. And that was when he broke into the feedroom and ate half a bag of sugar beet pellets and nearly blew himself up.

'nuff said really.


----------



## Queenbee87 (5 January 2011)

brucea said:



			Why cobs?

My thoroughbred type ISH - multiple vet visits, self harming, trip to the vet hospital,  vet's bills to frighten a banker out of his bonuses...never know what is next.

My 2 cobs...only one vets bill ever between them. And that was when he broke into the feedroom and ate half a bag of sugar beet pellets and nearly blew himself up.

'nuff said really.
		
Click to expand...

.....that cobs are greedy?


----------



## CobSunshine (7 January 2011)

Queenbee87 said:



			.....that cobs are greedy? 

Click to expand...


no that cobs are very hardy compared to TB's


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (7 January 2011)

brucea said:



			And that was when he broke into the feedroom and ate half a bag of sugar beet pellets and nearly blew himself up.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!! It shouldn't be funny - but the way you phrased it is just pure ingeniousness!!!


----------



## horsey mad matt (7 January 2011)

how spiteful are you lot this forum is here for helping each other and fun not insulting people and their horses!!! you say cobs are lazy, fat, hairy but what are thoroughbreds and worm bloods? warmbloods are OFTEN bolshy, rude, unloving, spooky, green and generally inbred. thoroughbreds are OFTEN: exitable, bag of bones, spooky, bad mannered, and nut cases (by putting often not saying they all are!!!) my cob is loving, not very hairy, sharp, a very comfortable ride and not fat!!!! you can have your opinions but don't need to start being horrible, insulting and childish to people!!!


----------



## Queenbee87 (7 January 2011)

horsey mad matt said:



			how spiteful are you lot this forum is here for helping each other and fun not insulting people and their horses!!! you say cobs are lazy, fat, hairy but what are thoroughbreds and worm bloods? warmbloods are OFTEN bolshy, rude, unloving, spooky, green and generally inbred. thoroughbreds are OFTEN: exitable, bag of bones, spooky, bad mannered, and nut cases (by putting often not saying they all are!!!) my cob is loving, not very hairy, sharp, a very comfortable ride and not fat!!!! you can have your opinions but don't need to start being horrible, insulting and childish to people!!!
		
Click to expand...

**EMERGENCY EMERGENCY** Urgent sense of humour transplant required!! 

I think most people on this thread are taking the mickey out of the stereotypes, NOT cobs. Anyway, why would you care about what a bunch of people you don't know think of your horse they have never met? Especially when it's clear the comments are made in jest.

What irritates me is the fact that in order to "defend" cobs people, who in the same breath say we shouldn't insult one type of horse, make "horrible" comments about other breeds/types. Bit hypocritical, no? 

Edit: the person who started the thread actually has a cob....should give you a clue re: the tone of the thread


----------



## el_Snowflakes (7 January 2011)

horsey mad matt said:



			how spiteful are you lot this forum is here for helping each other and fun not insulting people and their horses!!! you say cobs are lazy, fat, hairy but what are thoroughbreds and worm bloods? warmbloods are OFTEN bolshy, rude, unloving, spooky, green and generally inbred. thoroughbreds are OFTEN: exitable, bag of bones, spooky, bad mannered, and nut cases (by putting often not saying they all are!!!) my cob is loving, not very hairy, sharp, a very comfortable ride and not fat!!!! you can have your opinions but don't need to start being horrible, insulting and childish to people!!!
		
Click to expand...

i think its safe to assume this thread is tongue in cheek......perhaps you have a little 'warmblood' in you (sorry couldnt resist lol)


----------



## Millyard Rejects (7 January 2011)

Queenbee87 said:



			**EMERGENCY EMERGENCY** Urgent sense of humour transplant required!! 

I think most people on this thread are taking the mickey out of the stereotypes, NOT cobs. Anyway, why would you care about what a bunch of people you don't know think of your horse they have never met? Especially when it's clear the comments are made in jest.

What irritates me is the fact that in order to "defend" cobs people, who in the same breath say we shouldn't insult one type of horse, make "horrible" comments about other breeds/types. Bit hypocritical, no? 

Edit: the person who started the thread actually has a cob....should give you a clue re: the tone of the thread 

Click to expand...

well said doctor. 
And the pics of the cob I posted the other day? well looks like he might be sticking around longer than I thought!


----------



## Queenbee87 (7 January 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			well said doctor. 
And the pics of the cob I posted the other day? well looks like he might be sticking around longer than I thought! 

Click to expand...

Why thank you. I may prescribe some medicinal wine as an interim measure until the transplant can take place 

Why? Do you need to get a custom made lorry to fit a COB in?  (only joking!!)


----------



## horsey mad matt (7 January 2011)

Queenbee87 said:



			**EMERGENCY EMERGENCY** Urgent sense of humour transplant required!!  What irritates me is the fact that in order to "defend" cobs people, who in the same breath say we shouldn't insult one type of horse, make "horrible" comments about other breeds/types. Bit hypocritical, no?
		
Click to expand...

soz i suppose it was a bit hypercritical of me, i don't mind a joke of cource just some people take it a bit far tbh, the whole meat man one!!! i love all horses and wasn't meaning anything horrible about how i dicribed tb's and wb's, just a stereotype thing and did say not all were like that, but alot of people would admit that some where!! (but then SOME cobs are how they were described)(all horses have their own characters)


----------



## Queenbee87 (7 January 2011)

OK, no transplant for you, you can stick to the medicinal wine- one glass to be taken each evening


----------



## *Spider* (7 January 2011)

Personally not a Cob person at all, but I can certainly appreciate them. I'm sure they give a lot of people a lot of pleasure


----------



## horsey mad matt (7 January 2011)

Queenbee87 said:



			OK, no transplant for you, you can stick to the medicinal wine- one glass to be taken each evening 

Click to expand...

oh good wasn't looking forward to that lol hope i don't get addicted though lol


----------



## Millyard Rejects (7 January 2011)

Queenbee87 said:



			Why thank you. I may prescribe some medicinal wine as an interim measure until the transplant can take place 

Why? Do you need to get a custom made lorry to fit a COB in?  (only joking!!)
		
Click to expand...

the wine is been forced down as I type!
No just a bank loan to get shoes made for his dinner plate feet!
Might not be able to afford wine and farriers!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (7 January 2011)

*Spider* said:



			Personally not a Cob person at all, but I can certainly appreciate them. I'm sure they give a lot of people a lot of pleasure 

Click to expand...

As taxidermy projects?   I guess it doesn't matter how clumsy you are with your chickenwire, nor how lumpy the stuffing, they still look realistic.  
S


----------



## Queenbee87 (7 January 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			the wine is been forced down as I type!
No just a bank loan to get shoes made for his dinner plate feet!
Might not be able to afford wine and farriers!!!

Click to expand...

As the wine is medicinal in nature, it should be available on the NHS? Tell them Doctor Queenbee87 told you so


----------



## Shilasdair (24 January 2011)

Thank Devil this thread, along with its vile pictures of yak/musk ox crosses, seems to have died.
S


----------



## miss_c (24 January 2011)

Naughty Shils


----------



## Merrymoles (27 January 2011)

LittleSoph said:



			Lol!

Meet Toby...





This is him at HOYS. He belongs to my yard owner. Is that 'PROPER' enough for you?
		
Click to expand...

Toby looks very similar to my old cob who was as sharp as any TB I've ever ridden. He could also jump 4ft when fuelled by enough adrenalin...


----------



## Spotsrock (27 January 2011)

Because mine is insane, will jump 41/2 foot, can go all day, is indestrutable(sp), comfortable and honest, and a pretty spotty colour. Oh and my 'cob' is a small warmblood as she is the 'pony' version of the warmblood breed, or so the breed association leads me to believe.

Although it is a bit annoying that she will not grow fur and needs wrapping in lots of ruggies to keep warm, worse than Y/O tb!!


----------



## tallyho! (27 January 2011)

Cobs are the poor mans horse.


----------



## SavingGrace (27 January 2011)

Wouldn't life be boring if we all liked the same things...


----------



## heatherxbella (27 January 2011)

I beg to differ, cobs are not lazy! My gypsy vanner thinks she's a thoroughbred at times, believe me she can go (i haven't daren't taken her for a gallop just yet)! Whenever she's in a fizzy mood (yes my cob does get fizzy) her canter is very very fast and she gets so excited that it's sometimes hard to pull her back. Her canter is the most comfiest canter that anyone would want to sit to, I much prefer it to a bouncy TB or WB whos legs are too long for its body. She gets excited over jumping and absolutely sores through dressage and yes she is a purebred Gypsy Vanner! So think before you say cobs are lazy


----------



## lucyjay11 (27 January 2011)

:O i really and utterly beg to differ. 

I have 2 horses, a pure bred TB and a gypsy vanner. 

My TB is the most chilled out thing on the planet, however my gypsy vanner is the most highly strung horse on the yard!


----------



## Berpisc (27 January 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Thank Devil this thread, along with its vile pictures of yak/musk ox crosses, seems to have died.
S 

Click to expand...

Oh, and what was wrong with Hippo crosses? Out of fashion in the cob hating stakes or something?


----------



## Shilasdair (1 February 2011)

I have another reason to hate cobs; owning one seems to adversely affect a person's ability to write English.
S


----------



## tallyho! (1 February 2011)

Snortle! Chortle! Choke splutter cough....

Oh dear, coffee on my iPad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natch (1 February 2011)

And the thread lives on! It'll never die! 

Long live the Uphauled of HHO!


----------



## Pixiedust91 (1 February 2011)

I have had warmblood's, arab's, tb's etc and could never picture myself on a cob, but i am so lucky to have such a fun horse. She can be lazy but so can all horses, They not all hairy (mums is hogged), They are a pleasure to ride, beautiful paces, a fantastic jump for such a little-un....We own them 'coz we love them


----------



## WildRider (1 February 2011)

Far too many pages on this thread for me to sit and read, no matter how bored I am at work, but just to add my view - yes, some cobs are the stereotypical lazy, rolypoly beasties, but my mare (and my last horse was a 17.3 warmblood, a big beautiful boy, so I guess you could say I'm equally biased!) is a highly strung, speed loving monster, who generally acts like a thoroughbred/arab in cob's clothing, and I wouldn't trade her for the world!!


----------



## Shysmum (1 February 2011)

Wondered when this would pop up again - Shils, are you avoiding the gypsy thread   sm x


----------



## Shilasdair (1 February 2011)

shysmum said:





Wondered when this would pop up again - Shils, are you avoiding the gypsy thread   sm x
		
Click to expand...

I avoid anything cob-related - who wouldn't?
Too busy with my Tb and Warmblood to read such cobby drivel.  
S


----------



## Piglet (1 February 2011)

Wohaaaaay - very brave person to make such a sweeping comment but each to their own, I would like the instigator of this remark to say that to Lynn Russell and the other professional show producers, I am sure they would disagree completely.


----------



## Shilasdair (1 February 2011)

Eeyore.1 said:



			Wohaaaaay - very brave person to make such a sweeping comment but each to their own, I would like the instigator of this remark to say that to Lynn Russell and the other professional show producers, I am sure they would disagree completely. 

Click to expand...

I am sure many showing people will join me in Hades, eventually.
S


----------



## native eventer (1 February 2011)

I evented my Welsh cob to BE novice level, won PC championship dressage and SJ to newcomers!! The sharpest horse I have owned and I have had 2 ex racers!!


----------



## tallyho! (2 February 2011)

Naturally said:



			And the thread lives on! It'll never die! 

Long live the Uphauled of HHO!



Click to expand...

Tee hee hee!


----------



## Shilasdair (17 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Tee hee hee! 

Click to expand...

So, did we reach any conclusion as to why on earth people want to own cobs?
S


----------



## lexiedhb (17 February 2011)

Are folk seriously still not getting this????


----------



## aimeetb (17 February 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Are folk seriously still not getting this???? 

Click to expand...

I think I just got it if you can just answer me one question, 

you're not talking about cobs are you??


----------



## lexiedhb (17 February 2011)

Yes it is the noble cob steed that is being spoken about..... but pssssssssssst  Shils is only doing it for a wind up!!!!!


----------



## aimeetb (17 February 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Yes it is the noble cob steed that is being spoken about..... but pssssssssssst  Shils is only doing it for a wind up!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh... Maaaaaannn I think far too much, I had gone off into major consipracy theories and everything, I thought by cobs surely you were talking about the plight of the seal! LOL 

I am an idiot! So yeah, I hate cobs!  xx


----------



## Lainey123 (17 February 2011)

Because i have a Welsh cob that looks like this. Who would not want him? he's 18 and fighting fit. He goes x-country, hunts, showjumps, dressages and shows. Never sick or sorry, always at the front out hunting, never ever lazy, come on does this cob look lazy? and best of all he has done this all with my 14 year old daughter who got him for her 11th Birthday. And yes, i have a warmblood too.lol.xxxx


----------



## Shilasdair (17 February 2011)

Lainey123 said:









Because i have a Welsh cob that looks like this. Who would not want him? he's 18 and fighting fit. He goes x-country, hunts, showjumps, dressages and shows. Never sick or sorry, always at the front out hunting, never ever lazy, come on does this cob look lazy? and best of all he has done this all with my 14 year old daughter who got him for her 11th Birthday. And yes, i have a warmblood too.lol.xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Welsh D's are exempt from my cob hating ire.
Clearly they don't count.
S


----------



## Shilasdair (17 February 2011)

aimeetb said:



			Oh... Maaaaaannn I think far too much, I had gone off into major consipracy theories and everything, I thought by cobs surely you were talking about the plight of the seal! LOL
		
Click to expand...

You are suggesting that the clubbing of baby seals be extended to cobs?   
S


----------



## aimeetb (17 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			You are suggesting that the clubbing of baby seals be extended to cobs?   
S 

Click to expand...

Hahahahahaha - Nononono!! The seals should be spared! 

***** Runs away to hide! ***********


----------



## Always Blue (17 February 2011)

Shilasdair not sure how you are not banned by now......poisonous


----------



## ester (17 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Welsh D's are exempt from my cob hating ire.
Clearly they don't count.
S 

Click to expand...

yup they are much more special 

although mine can def be lazy!


----------



## blitznbobs (17 February 2011)

In answer to your original question... More meat if there's a famine... 

BnB


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 February 2011)

I 'get' the 'joke' but I don't find it funny.  Sorry.  You'll have to try harder next time 

I like most horses.  Personally,I wouldn't want a cob, but I don't slag off any breed even as a somewhat lame 'joke' because all horse breeds have their place in my opinion.  There are enough horse haters out there who believe that horsey people are all rich snobs and that we should only ride on our own rolling acres rather than sullying the public roads with our dirty, smelly steeds, without us horse lovers joining in, even in 'jest'.


----------



## Shilasdair (17 February 2011)

Always Blue said:



			Shilasdair not sure how you are not banned by now......poisonous
		
Click to expand...

I can only imagine that no one has noticed me...with my 18290 posts.
And, unless you plan to ingest me (I'm not kinky that way), I am sure you meant to insult me by calling me 'venomous'.
S


----------



## D66 (17 February 2011)

Shils - I appreciate your humour. 
I had a cob once, it was quite good at galloping and jumping but what I did like was that if you stopped urging it forwards it would slow to a halt fairly quickly.  Daughters TB has to be told 'stop", - it is a different attitude to life that some of us prefer.   The horse's attitude is not necessarily guaranteed by breeding - some warmbloods are born with the handbrake well and truly on.  Though of course they could by throwbacks to their carthorse ancestors.


----------



## lazybee (17 February 2011)

I think my 16:3 Normandy cob would show you a thing or two  he's a goer.


----------



## tallyho! (17 February 2011)

You know how the saying goes dogs look like thier owners?

Well... could it be that cobs too look like their owners?


----------



## Lady La La (17 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			You know how the saying goes dogs look like thier owners?

Well... could it be that cobs too look like their owners?
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh 

I have a tin hat if you'd like one?


----------



## tallyho! (17 February 2011)

Lady La La said:



			Ohhhhhhhhhhhh 

I have a tin hat if you'd like one?
		
Click to expand...

Tin??? No good, I need steel!!!!


----------



## Lainey123 (17 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			You know how the saying goes dogs look like thier owners?

Well... could it be that cobs too look like their owners?
		
Click to expand...

Good God, i have an English Bull Terrier, so i have slitty eyes, pointy ears, lots of teeth a big nose and to top it off stocky build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazybee (17 February 2011)

Lainey123 said:



			Good God, i have an English Bull Terrier, so i have slitty eyes, pointy ears, lots of teeth a big nose and to top it off stocky build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Not to worry though, they're the best looking dogs there are

I miss my boy, he retired at 5yrs and lived until 14


----------



## Queenbee87 (17 February 2011)

Lainey123 said:



			Good God, i have an English Bull Terrier, so i have slitty eyes, pointy ears, lots of teeth a big nose and to top it off stocky build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah but wouldn't you rather look like that than a cob???


----------



## tallyho! (18 February 2011)

Ahahahahah  hahahahha    hahahahhah


----------



## Berpisc (18 February 2011)

aimeetb said:



			Hahahahahaha - Nononono!! The seals should be spared! 

***** Runs away to hide! ***********
		
Click to expand...

Cob Club! Cool


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (18 February 2011)

aimeetb said:



			Hahahahahaha - Nononono!! The seals should be spared! 

***** Runs away to hide! ***********
		
Click to expand...

So you're basically saying that seals should be spared, but that cobs shouldnt???

*dives into bomb shelter*


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (18 February 2011)

Naturally said:



			Ok, one final story before bedtime children. This is actually a pre-written one, based on 3 welsh cobs I knew at the time. The background is that there was a man missing, and the local area was being combed by the local police. This kindof needs the personnality of your average welsh cob to be taken into account when reading. 

INCIDENT REPORT TO THE HEAD OF THE LOCAL POLICE FORCE

Dear Sir

I am sorry to inform you that our attempt to search the local area had to be abandoned in one particular field. However, I can assure you that I do not believe the missing man to be hiding in that paticular field, since he is believed to be sane, and no sane man would stay there, not alive at any rate. The following is a report on what happened.

0500 hours: The high tech search squad enter an innocent looking field, containing 3 Welsh Section Ds.
0501: The horses appear to be eating, and do not lift their heads.
0505: Colleague A's keys rattle, and the horse's heads immediately go up and they notice the squad for the first time.
0506: 3 men are down and are being squashed against the floor by the beasts. 1 officer is unconscious due to noxious emissions, and a further 2 are unconscious because they didn't get out of the creatures' way fast enough, and appear to have been run over.
0510: Mayday signal is sent via radio for reinforcements. Many casualties. Most appear to have been trampled by the horses, who appear to have mistaken this essential mission for a game of rough and tumble. 
05.11: One officer is chased out of the field - it appears the horse was either trying to eat him, or his radio, which generated considerable interest from the equine. he is unable to re-join the mission, since he caught his pants on the fence post and is dangling, and is giggling quite histerically as a pair of vicious looking whiskery lips probe him for the radio.
05.12: Radio contact is lost. The following part of the report had to be put together from the surviving colleague's garbled stories.
05.14: Female officer looses her nerve, runs, and is chased by a vicious beast. Her bra is twanged by said beast's teeth: a lucky escape, I am assured.
05.15: A forensics officer who is bent over a footprint trying to take an image of the evidence, is pushed over from behind. he says the smell of manure has still not washed out of his clothes.
05.16: A brave heroic colleague tries to rescue the fallen officer from the vicious horse. his attempts to shoo the horse appears to cause the horse amusement, and the pair engage in what can only be described as "tit for tat".
05.17: Another officer who has been cornered by one of the beasts, who was waving their backside to and fro in front of him in a manner most threatening, is sat on. The horse's owner assures me that the man would have been fine, had he just scratched the horse's buttocks. I must insist sir, that our colleagues get training in the art of horsemanship, in order to prevent such dangerous situations.
05.18: A colleague so traumatised by the whole event, he stood frozen to the spot is preyed upon by one of the 3 horses. He does not know which one, because it approached from behind, and picked him up by the boxer shorts. I'm afraid I am led to believe that this man was left dangling by the seat of his pants for quite some time. he is a slight man, and the beast seemed to enjoy traumatising him by waving him back and forth.
05.19: A colleage who had been lying in the grass in an attempt to avoid the equine danger is almost stood on by a half tonne of hoof, but narrowly misses it. Unfortunately this is not a happy ending, as he feels a warm sensation from above, and realises that he is being urinated on, by no small means. The brave soul stays still, only moving when the flow of warm wee stops. As he attempts to get up sir, he was whacked in the face by a warm w***y. The man requires extensive counselling.
05.29 The squad run from the field, and are followed by the thundering of hooves. The three beasts persue them, and its man against beast sir, he who is fastest survives. Well sir, I mean horses have 4 legs and can travel quicker than man, and they are thundering towards the bravely fleeing squad. The squad managed to get a fenceline between them and the horses sir, but it looked as if the horses were going to crash through, or possibly go over the fenceline...
05.30am: A bucket rattles from a nearby gateway, which stops the beasts dead in their tracks. I am pleased to report that the squad escaped sir, and 2 of the 3 horses went thundering off to investigate the sound of food. With this in mind Sir, I propose that we do not sue the owners, as would usually be our policy, and bear the cost of the exercise ourselves. the third horse did indeed stop at the sound of the bucket, but remained facing the squad, glaring at them and gnashing his teeth at the grass in a most disconcerting manner.
		
Click to expand...

Sheer genius!! 

It took me several attempts to read this cause I was crying so bl**dy much lol!!!!


----------



## templewood (20 February 2011)

glitterfuzz said:



			no showing isnt proper! thats just riding about for a judge!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what dressage is?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (20 February 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee - genius!


----------



## Natch (21 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Welsh D's are exempt from my cob hating ire.
Clearly they don't count.
S 

Click to expand...

You're just saying that because everybody loves my welsh cob jokes.


----------



## Natch (21 February 2011)

Berpisc said:



			Cob Club! Cool

Click to expand...

So we're clubbing seal cubs with a club made of cob, yes?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (21 February 2011)

Naturally said:



			So we're clubbing seal cubs with a club made of cob, yes?
		
Click to expand...

No no no, you've got it all wrong, silly person!!

It is cruel and morally wrong to club the seals to death.













So we're clubbing the cobs instead  

*don't hurt me lol I like cobs- I just like baby seals more *


----------



## Natch (21 February 2011)

Oh I get it. Using baby seal cubs to club cobs. Got it. Yes, I can see that is much less of an animal welfare issue


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (21 February 2011)

No no no!!!

No seal cubs are used at all- the cob clubbing is done humanely using spiked wood!!!

The only seal cubs are the ones stuffed on my mantlepiece next to the mini penguins!!!


----------



## lily1 (21 February 2011)

Horses for courses! There are plenty of good cobs about I don't think they can all be labelled as fat, lazy & hairy. A few years ago coloureds were a no no but look how successful they are in every aspect of the sport.


----------



## Natch (22 February 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			The only seal cubs are the ones stuffed on my mantlepiece next to the mini penguins!!!
		
Click to expand...



Want some minature pigs to go with them? I'm selling off my cob foals, nobody should be able to tell the difference


----------



## Natch (22 February 2011)

The cob went to the vets one day with a bony prominence which was affecting his breathing.

The vet examined him and declared him the picture of health.

"But what about this?" exclaimed the cob, pointing out the bone in question. "This can't be right can it? its making me choke!"

"Nothing to worry about dear lad" said the vet. "Its your Coffin' Bone."


----------



## Natch (22 February 2011)

The motorist sped past the two cobs on the road, and grinned to himself, thinking it was about time horse riders were realistic about other motortists' needs, and that the names they had called their cobs were realistic, if a bit cruel.

The riders' tabbards stated: "Please Pass Wide and Slow"


----------



## tallyho! (22 February 2011)

Naturally said:



			The motorist sped past the two cobs on the road, and grinned to himself, thinking it was about time horse riders were realistic about other motortists' needs, and that the names they had called their cobs were realistic, if a bit cruel.

The riders' tabbards stated: "Please Pass Wide and Slow"



Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhahahahhahahhhaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Tremendous Naturally!!!!!


----------



## Rachntabby (22 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I'd just like to ask you all to study the audience in the picture of 'Toby' above - see how they are all turning their faces away, recoiling, so quickly that many are blurred?
I rest my case.
S 

Click to expand...

LOL this made me laugh so much!
I do love these posts, there are always some who take it seriously


----------



## Fii (24 February 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			No no no!!!

No seal cubs are used at all- the cob clubbing is done humanely using spiked wood!!!

  

Click to expand...

I am not sure i would want to take a cob, clubbing............
 I mean, think of the  damage to the dance floor.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (25 February 2011)

Fii said:



			I am not sure i would want to take a cob, clubbing............
 I mean, think of the  damage to the dance floor.  

Click to expand...

You do make an exellent point.

Let's just eradicate them and take the TBs instead- their feet barely touch the floor so it's all good :-D

Plus rob would look divine in uv paint and glow sticks...

Ah yea, I feel a rave coming on!!!


----------



## tallyho! (25 February 2011)

A tb rave huh?

I think my cob would prefer a moshpit anyhow...


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (25 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			A tb rave huh?

I think my cob would prefer a moshpit anyhow...
		
Click to expand...

Haha- so now we know the scientific definition between cobs and tbs...

The TB is the smiley raver type, and the cob just crashes into the middle and lands on everything...

Now I think about it, it all makes sense!!!


----------



## tallyho! (25 February 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			Haha- so now we know the scientific definition between cobs and tbs...

The TB is the smiley raver type, and the cob just crashes into the middle and lands on everything...

Now I think about it, it all makes sense!!!

  

Click to expand...

LMHO!!!

Yup! 

The warmbloods can be found in the chillout lounge, and the ponies are upstairs breakdancing to Tynchy Stryder.


----------



## Hannahbelle83 (25 February 2011)

Naturally said:



			SHILLS OMG U R SO TOTALY SELFISH YOU DONT NO NOFING ABOT COB THEY RULE AND WOT DO U RIDE THE DEVILS HORSE? BET ITS A SKINNY FOROBRED WOT CANT EVEN KEEP SOUND INNIT OVER BOGGY GROUND NO BUT YER BUT NO UR OUT OF ORDER 

DIS IS ME ON MA COB AYEEEE! 





Click to expand...



Hahahahahahahahaa this makes no sense at all, hahaha!

I don't usually like cobs, but there is one at our yard that is stunning! But Esther, my horse is 16hh, so you must not like it eeek!

Shall we say a "proper competition" is an Olympic level sport?

I must say this is brightening up my Friday afternoon.


----------



## Hannahbelle83 (25 February 2011)

woah... I posted so late into the conversation and see that we are way past what I posted about and onto jokes. Damn. Must read faster.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 February 2011)

My cob would definitely rather be at home with a good book and a nice cup of bovril... The pony would definitely be trashing the floor trying to break dance though


----------



## Liviaa'x (25 February 2011)

Why would people not want to own cobs? 

I used to loan a cob. He was hogged, clipped legs and hairy-ish  I could sit underneath him, walk to arean no leading him, jump reinless, leave stable door open whilst getting things ready and plonk little children on my knee whilst riding.

People have their own opinions, I'd rather have a calm cobby type than a fizzy WB type..

I LOVE COBS!


----------



## tallyho! (25 February 2011)

Not bein' funny but.............................................................................................

I saw a cob the other day. I nearly bought it.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natch (25 February 2011)

Hannahbelle83 said:



			woah... I posted so late into the conversation and see that we are way past what I posted about and onto jokes. Damn. Must read faster.

Click to expand...

Hey but good on you, not many are making a spirited attempt to read through 110 pages, which STILL doesn't provide an answer to the original question.


----------



## daydreambeliever (25 February 2011)

Is this post nearly ready to try out for the Guinness world records yet, for the most replies and views and not forgetting the most mentions of wonderfull cobs? 

Also longest running forum post.


----------



## moodymare123 (25 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I don't think many cobs are actually concerned about being stereotyped.
Besides, they're too stupid to read.  Not like my Tb who always responds with extravagant backing up when we meet a 'SLOW' sign in the road.
S 

Click to expand...

aree you sure it isnt scared of the sign? 
if that was a cob it would "extravagantly" walk past it without a second look


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (25 February 2011)

Haha i was wondering the other day if this thread would make an appearence again and i was right... maybe i should sell my thoughts


----------



## friesianfan69 (26 February 2011)

Absolute rubbish ( if its not tongue in cheek ).
I owned a cob and she was a lovely big paced ride for her 14.3hh, she was placed every time out normally red or blue.
And she was the sharpest pony ive ridden yet.


----------



## tallyho! (26 February 2011)

friesianfan69 said:



			Absolute rubbish ( if its not tongue in cheek ).
I owned a cob and she was a lovely big paced ride for her 14.3hh, she was placed every time out normally red or blue.
And she was the sharpest pony ive ridden yet.
		
Click to expand...

I bet she was a tb cross or something. Cobs don't WIN things!!!!


----------



## brownie_1995 (26 February 2011)

My cob is not fat, lazy or hairy in anyway! In fact he is the best horse i've ever rode. Safe on the ground and to ride! Does everything a warmblood would do but scaled down! He jumps a course of 3ft with ease, hunts, x country, dressage ect.... why have a heated tb/warmblood when you can have a cob what you know is safe


----------



## rosie fronfelen (26 February 2011)

In my view this has always been the most rediculous question ever, why does anyone want to own anything?Some cobs are the most beautiful creatures around-


----------



## friesianfan69 (26 February 2011)

tallyho! said:



			I bet she was a tb cross or something. Cobs don't WIN things!!!! 

Click to expand...

No Tb, She was dutch trotter x cob


----------



## Shilasdair (26 February 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			In my view this has always been the most rediculous question ever, why does anyone want to own anything?Some cobs are the most beautiful creatures around-
		
Click to expand...

'Ridiculous'.
That is all.
S


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (26 February 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			'Ridiculous'.
That is all.
S 

Click to expand...


----------



## Shilasdair (11 March 2011)

Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S


----------



## Mrs B (11 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S 

Click to expand...

Bored, Shils?


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (11 March 2011)

Naughty naughty


----------



## JessandCharlie (11 March 2011)

If only I was this good at starting threads  

J&C


----------



## tallyho! (11 March 2011)

Oh gawd Shils, how many times???? I've told you, it's when people get too fat to ride a pony, they get promoted to ridin' a cob. You don't actually have to own one I don't fink coz at the riding school you see loads of people get promoted to the same cob and I don't fink anyone owns it.

Right, off to ride me cob that I owns, coz I brokes me pony.

See ya later.


----------



## Apricot (11 March 2011)

I think cobs a great 

HOWEVER, I've seen a lot of nervous novices go out and buy cobs, because it is the done thing, and actually cobs can be very foreward, strong and, dare I say it, pig headed  So just like people say that all thoroughbreds are mad, and that is simply not true, don't believe them when they say that all cobs are bombproof plods!


----------



## Cuppatea (11 March 2011)

well, i was going to write something ratgher naughty about (corn on the) cobs ..... but, its not past the watershed yet so i'd best not.....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 March 2011)

Slow day in hell? She's like a naughty restless puppy. Down, girl!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (11 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S 

Click to expand...

They do it purely to annoy you.


----------



## Cop-Pop (11 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S 

Click to expand...

In the three centuries that this thread has been running for I still haven't figured out the answer....


----------



## Shilasdair (12 March 2011)

Quick!
Get a paramedic!
I think this thread is going into a slow decline.  
And it still hasn't made it into HHO's top ten threads list.   
S


----------



## ester (12 March 2011)




----------



## CorvusCorax (12 March 2011)

Beep...beep...beep...CLEAR!


----------



## Mrs B (12 March 2011)

Flatlining! Nurse - the screens!


----------



## ester (12 March 2011)




----------



## ester (12 March 2011)




----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (12 March 2011)

RIP, cob thread.


----------



## ester (12 March 2011)




----------



## Mrs B (12 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



RIP, cob thread. 





Click to expand...

Don't cry, IAAC! I'm sure it will be resurrected as something like:

"Why do people want to own TB's? Useless, talentless beasts, they are.... Stupid, too, unless you own a carrot stick."


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (12 March 2011)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Shilasdair (12 March 2011)

Quick - someone DO SOMETHING!
S


----------



## Mrs B (12 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Quick - someone DO SOMETHING!
S 

Click to expand...

Can we do a transplant from another thread? If we keep this one on ice until a suitable donor-thread is located, we might just save her, Shils...


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (12 March 2011)

Or maybe we should just be kind and finish it off.


----------



## Queenbee87 (12 March 2011)

Cobs are a necessary evil- they remind us how much better our non-cob horses are 

...........

.......


.............


Is that enough to save it??


----------



## smellsofhorse (12 March 2011)

I keep seeing this thread but have never bothered to read it as I.thought it wad a stupid question.
I Hope its a mickey taking as if not its very nasty.
I'm not a cob person myself but lots of people are, they make great partners for lots of people.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 March 2011)

Phew, we've got a pulse!


----------



## Shilasdair (12 March 2011)

blucanoo1990 said:



			I keep seeing this thread but have never bothered to read it as I.thought it wad a stupid question.
I Hope its a mickey taking as if not its very nasty.
*I'm not a cob person myself *but lots of people are, they make great partners for lots of people.
		
Click to expand...

Yay a pulse.
I am glad you agree that cobs are unsuitable once you have learned to rise to the trot, and kick til you hear the ribs thump.
S


----------



## JFTDWS (12 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Yay a pulse.
I am glad you agree that cobs are unsuitable once you have learned to rise to the trot, and kick til you hear the ribs thump.
S 

Click to expand...

WHAAAA?  Cobs have ribs under all that fat???


----------



## Fii (12 March 2011)

Maybe a bit of bait will help.

          .


----------



## Racergirl (12 March 2011)

Is it wrong that the more cross some people get (and have got) throughout this thread, the funnier Ive found it????

(and I DO like cobs !!)


----------



## Mike007 (12 March 2011)

We clipped Bob 3 weeks ago and already he is covered in 3/4 inch cat hairs .Does this make him a fat lazy cob?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Yay a pulse.
I am glad you agree that cobs are unsuitable once you have learned to rise to the trot, and kick til you hear the ribs thump.
S 

Click to expand...

PMSL!



Mike007 said:



			We clipped Bob 3 weeks ago and already he is covered in 3/4 inch cat hairs .Does this make him a fat lazy cob?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. It does. Actually.


----------



## Mike007 (12 March 2011)

Oh thank god. I own a cob ,not a 17.2 hh lunatic who will jump anything he happens to be pointing at.I shall surprise him tomorrow by giving him a hearty kick in the ribs,when he least expects it.Just to show him that I am in touch with his inner self.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oh thank god. I own a cob ,not a 17.2 hh lunatic who will jump anything he happens to be pointing at.I shall surprise him tomorrow by giving him a hearty kick in the ribs,when he least expects it.Just to show him that I am in touch with his inner self.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!!!

Do let us know know how you get on with your cob- taming  

If he bucks/ protests he's obviously just being obstinate, so kick him again to show that you won't be shown up by a cob


----------



## tallyho! (13 March 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			Lol!!!

Do let us know know how you get on with your cob- taming  

If he bucks/ protests he's obviously just being obstinate, so kick him again to show that you won't be shown up by a cob 

Click to expand...

Funny you you say this!!! Yesterday I did just this... and then, in the afternoon, he wouldn't let me do it again. Like, not even catch him to put all the gear on. What am I doing wrong??? Please help.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Funny you you say this!!! Yesterday I did just this... and then, in the afternoon, he wouldn't let me do it again. Like, not even catch him to put all the gear on. What am I doing wrong??? Please help.
		
Click to expand...

Well you see that's cause all cobs are stubborn, so if you out wit them once (granted that's not too difficult ) then the best option is to pretend that they're mule- like and run away as fast as their stubby little legs will take them 

Next time you go up, his poor little brain will have completely forgotten, so you can give him another kick then, to tell him off for being so naughty and cob like yesterday   




(Nb I have nothing against mules, in fact it is well known that they are prettier and more willing beasts than any cob, even the most obstinate if mules is more willing than a cob. Fact. )


----------



## Natch (13 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Quick!
Get a paramedic!
I think this thread is going into a slow decline.  
And it still hasn't made it into HHO's top ten threads list.   
S 

Click to expand...

I know what would revive it....









.... More cob jokes!!!


----------



## Natch (13 March 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Funny you you say this!!! Yesterday I did just this... and then, in the afternoon, he wouldn't let me do it again. Like, not even catch him to put all the gear on. What am I doing wrong??? Please help.
		
Click to expand...

You must keep your horse in a stable in side reins. It is the only hope.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

Naturally said:



			You must keep your horse in a stable in side reins. It is the only hope.



Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Spoken like a true cob whisperer


----------



## sabCZa (13 March 2011)

Why do people want to own cobs? For showjumping, naturally...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY7au5dGlFI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

That was a truly epic example of a cob


----------



## Cuppatea (13 March 2011)

confo crit on my cob please?!!


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

It's wonky I'm afraid :-/ and it's being obstinate so I'm guessing the movement is just as bad 

I wouldn't breed from it, unless you want a cob 


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cuppatea (13 March 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			It's wonky I'm afraid :-/ and it's being obstinate so I'm guessing the movement is just as bad 

I wouldn't breed from it, unless you want a cob 

Click to expand...

hmmm, should i use side reins then or go barefoot?
Im going to clip it later.....


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

Personally I would just club it to death and get a TB 

You'll certainly never get around badminton with it!! (except maybe in your pocket )


----------



## Cuppatea (13 March 2011)

this is my cob clipped out....





look any better?


----------



## Berpisc (13 March 2011)

Cuppatea, your cob's conformation is rather downhill.
Large amounts of boiling water always helps to make any cob more palatable.
The hairy bits always stick in your teeth too


----------



## *hic* (13 March 2011)

Berpisc said:



			Cuppatea, your cob's conformation is rather downhill.
Large amounts of boiling water always helps to make any cob more palatable.
The hairy bits always stick in your teeth too

Click to expand...

*awaits new round of outraged posts about people biting cobs, or indeed any horse*


----------



## Cuppatea (13 March 2011)

jemima_too said:



			*awaits new round of outraged posts about people biting cobs, or indeed any horse*
		
Click to expand...

outraged posters - dont forget the bit about sticking the forks in both ends first.......

Cobs taste gooooooood!!!!!


----------



## Cuppatea (13 March 2011)

Berpisc said:



			The hairy bits always stick in your teeth too

Click to expand...

thats why i clipped it!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (13 March 2011)

Now, should I go back and read this thread from the beginning?
I can't remember much of it...
S


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (13 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



 
Now, should I go back and read this thread from the beginning?
I can't remember much of it...
S 

Click to expand...

Yes you should, and you should sit in the corner whilst you do it and think about what you've done and what a naughty girl you've been


----------



## Shilasdair (17 March 2011)

Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
S


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (18 March 2011)

Lol!!

Has it taken you til now to read back through all the posts?  you have been a bit quiet


----------



## Berpisc (25 March 2011)

Spring is definitely here, I have seen my first Naked cob


----------



## jsr (25 March 2011)

I did XC training yesterday but wimped out of alot of the jumps because I'm a big girlie middleaged scaredy cat...so my friends 16 year old fearless skinny legged rides gorgeously beautiful huge scoopy things said she'd take my cob round the course (cos he was leaping, shaking and EXTREAMLY frustrated by me not allowing him to go!!).

She came back after grinning from ear to ear with shouts 'GOOD GOD that was amazing and he's amazing and he's so STRONG..but amazing!!!' and a small aside...'I'd whip that mane off though..that stupid sweat covered plait kept hitting me in the face!!'

Hee hee serves her right for showing me up.


----------



## alliebaxter (25 March 2011)

i cant be;live this thread is still going! been great fun poping in & reading replys now & then. whats the longest thread on h&h?


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (31 March 2011)

Started on the 29th March 2010 (unless I am reading the dates wrong which is entirely possible) and still being updated and resurected at 177 pages. I am impressed.

Happy Birthday for yesterday to Shil's slightly offensive and highly entertaining thread.


----------



## shaskeen (31 March 2011)

Oh dear

Such a narrow minded person!!  Can your 'blood horse or warmblood' gain over 75% in a novice dressage test, was a prolific winning show cob, working cob, open working hunter, hunter, won le trec, showjumping, long distance riding

You can buy a blood horse or warmblood for next to nothing you couldnt even imagine owning a cob like Rosie O'Grady

Thankfully I also have her daughter and granddaughter, aren't I the lucky one!!!

P.S. It was only last weekend at the age of 20 that she won these dressage classes beating your posh warmbloods etc hee hee - Last 8 dressage tests with scores of over 75%


----------



## Nocturnal (31 March 2011)

Berpisc said:



			Spring is definitely here, I have seen my first Naked cob

Click to expand...

 You poor thing  I hear wire wool is good for scouring one's eyes out...


----------



## Natch (31 March 2011)

shaskeen said:



			Oh dear

Such a narrow minded person!!  Can your 'blood horse or warmblood' gain over 75% in a novice dressage test, was a prolific winning show cob, working cob, open working hunter, hunter, won le trec, showjumping, long distance riding

You can buy a blood horse or warmblood for next to nothing you couldnt even imagine owning a cob like Rosie O'Grady

Thankfully I also have her daughter and granddaughter, aren't I the lucky one!!!

P.S. It was only last weekend at the age of 20 that she won these dressage classes beating your posh warmbloods etc hee hee - Last 8 dressage tests with scores of over 75%
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to HHO. You should fit right in


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

alliebaxter said:



			whats the longest thread on h&h?
		
Click to expand...


This is the second longest thread in New Lounge, the longest one was the Parelli / Catwalk thread.  Maybe we should start a thread about doing Parelli with cobs?  That might break all the records. 

Of course there are threads in Soapbox that are much longer - no doubt reflecting the higher intellectual standards in Soapbox.


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



This is the second longest thread in New Lounge, the longest one was the Parelli / Catwalk thread.  Maybe we should start a thread about doing Parelli with cobs?  That might break all the records. 

Of course there are threads in Soapbox that are much longer - no doubt reflecting the higher intellectual standards in Soapbox. 

Click to expand...

I can't reach high interlektual standards without a box to stand on...Can I borrow yours please IAAC?


----------



## Janah (31 March 2011)

So love this thread.


Jane


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I can't reach high interlektual standards without a box to stand on...Can I borrow yours please IAAC?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can!    You can even borrow a step ladder to climb onto the box.


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



Of course you can!    You can even borrow a step ladder to climb onto the box.  

Click to expand...

*gratefully* Thank you. Now - if you just have a spare house brick so I can reach the bottom rung on that ladder, that'd be brilliant!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			*gratefully* Thank you. Now - if you just have a spare house brick so I can reach the bottom rung on that ladder, that'd be brilliant!
		
Click to expand...

No brick, but I've got several encyclopedias, would they do?


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



No brick, but I've got several encyclopedias, would they do?  

Click to expand...


... or you could flatten a cob and stand on that?


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:




... or you could flatten a cob and stand on that?

Click to expand...

Do they come flat-packed anyway? A bit like an IKEA wardrobe...


----------



## blitznbobs (31 March 2011)

Is there any cosmetic surgery available to turn a cob into a non cob? Liposection? a Bum lift maybe...

Perhaps I could go into business.


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2011)

Ah, now then Shils, Happy Birthday to your thread 

You had better stay away from my neck of the woods, as the cob is now out naked , his feathers are massive, and his mane is almost 3 feet long. Tail just off the floor. It was all blowing furiously in the wind as he came cantering up the field. 

You would pass out.


----------



## tallyho! (31 March 2011)

It's made it to top ten again this week too!! Well done indeedy!!! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## skye123 (31 March 2011)

I noticed in H&H today this thread was the number one thread this week so congrats


----------



## Natch (31 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Do they come flat-packed anyway? A bit like an IKEA wardrobe...
		
Click to expand...

You're joking aren't you?? nothing that round can come in a flat pack!!


----------



## brigantia (31 March 2011)

My naked cob is shedding and exploding in chestnutty fuzz right now. Stay far, far away.


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

Naturally said:



			You're joking aren't you?? nothing that round can come in a flat pack!! 

Click to expand...

I must admit, the concept did trouble me.

Maybe cobs are wardrobe shaped flat packs with lots of bubble-wrap... And I do mean lots...


----------



## Natch (31 March 2011)

Mrs B said:



			I must admit, the concept did trouble me.

Maybe cobs are wardrobe shaped flat packs with lots of bubble-wrap... And I do mean lots...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe... you know those pop-up items of furniture things you get at ikea? Yeah, I could see how that works. Lift this tab here, insert end of bubble wrap there, wrap ad nauseum...


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2011)

In fact he was sooooooooooooo hairy this winter, I have a wheelbarrow full of black and white hair in the stable, from using that metal thingy to get it all out, and I'm afraid it may start to overflow if much more comes out.

Never seen hair like it. And hubs has to take piriton just be near either of us (true btw). None of this "clipped to within and inch of the saddle line" for us


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (31 March 2011)

Naturally said:



			Maybe... you know those pop-up items of furniture things you get at ikea? Yeah, I could see how that works. Lift this tab here, insert end of bubble wrap there, wrap ad nauseum...
		
Click to expand...

So _that's _why Shilasdair doesn't like cobs: she just hasn't figured out yet how to make them pop up.   She probably doesn't read the instructions.  Hmm ... maybe she is a man after all?


----------



## Shilasdair (31 March 2011)

skye123 said:



			I noticed in H&H today this thread was the number one thread this week so congrats 

Click to expand...

Woooohooooo!  
It's only taken this poor thread a year to get there.
S


----------



## Mrs B (31 March 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Woooohooooo!  
It's only taken this poor thread a year to get there.
S 

Click to expand...

I think a cake is needed here... Cob shaped and furry...


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2011)

Shils, so are you not satisfied ?  that cobs have been utterly and unforgiveably ripped apart , that the nation has sought to defend them, and yet they are still mecilessly being turned into ikea furniture (altho better than mfi admittedly).

That the loyal beast that has been part of this country for ever, that has got man to where is he today by toiling and slaving, has been forever condemned to ridicule via this HHO thread ?  

I tell ye now, that I believe the cob will toil on, that he will not surrender (unless a bucket of coarse mix is strategically placed, obviously), that he will go on and out jump the designer horses, will lead the country out of the recession, and will forever be in EVERY man's heart as the backbone of this nation, the one true and dependable living being. The Great Big Bloody British Cob. 

Take that


----------



## daydreambeliever (31 March 2011)

shysmum said:



			I tell ye now, that I believe the cob will toil on, that he will not surrender (unless a bucket of coarse mix is strategically placed, obviously), that he will go on and out jump the designer horses, will lead the country out of the recession, and will forever be in EVERY man's heart as the backbone of this nation, the one true and dependable living being. The Great Big Bloody British Cob. 

Take that 

Click to expand...

Well said SM


----------



## Shysmum (31 March 2011)

thankyou


----------



## pachypach (31 March 2011)

shysmum said:



			shils, so are you not satisfied ?  That cobs have been utterly and unforgiveably ripped apart , that the nation has sought to defend them, and yet they are still mecilessly being turned into ikea furniture (altho better than mfi admittedly).

That the loyal beast that has been part of this country for ever, that has got man to where is he today by toiling and slaving, has been forever condemned to ridicule via this hho thread ?  

I tell ye now, that i believe the cob will toil on, that he will not surrender (unless a bucket of coarse mix is strategically placed, obviously), that he will go on and out jump the designer horses, will lead the country out of the recession, and will forever be in every man's heart as the backbone of this nation, the one true and dependable living being. The great big bloody british cob. 

Take that 

Click to expand...

here here


----------



## spotty_pony (31 March 2011)

I must say I did smile today when I saw this thread in the top threads in H&H!


----------



## CobSunshine (1 April 2011)




----------



## cobs rule (2 April 2011)

I think you are so insensitive and horrible, you cobbist. My cob Rolo is aborable and you think all cobs are big fat and lazy? My 14.1 cob can jump a 3 foot 9 course and does BE 100 he was in the pony club dressage team and needs no encouragement to make him go faster


----------



## FairyLights (2 April 2011)

Why do people want to own cobs? Because if they are like my yearling cob they are the most cuddly wonderful superhorse in the entire world,and if they are like our MFH hunting cob then they are dependable,safe,gorgeous,beautiful,reliable and just wonderful to be around.


----------



## cobs rule (2 April 2011)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

I love that picture!! x


----------



## jhoward (2 April 2011)

brigantia said:



			My naked cob is shedding and exploding in chestnutty fuzz right now. Stay far, far away. 

Click to expand...

See I think, that actully the issue shils has is that a cob actully gives her a run for her money in the hairy FACE and LEGS stakes..


----------



## Fii (2 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			See I think, that actully the issue shils has is that a cob actully gives her a run for her money in the hairy FACE and LEGS stakes.. 

Click to expand...

Aaaahaaaaaaaaahaaahaaaaahahahahaaaaaaaa
Crying now


----------



## Mrs B (2 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			See I think, that actully the issue shils has is that a cob actully gives her a run for her money in the hairy FACE and LEGS stakes.. 

Click to expand...

You coward, Jhoward! (Hey! I'm a poet...)

I bet you a bag of pasture mix you first typed BUM in that list and took it out!  *hides from Shils*


----------



## jhoward (2 April 2011)

Mrs B said:



			You coward, Jhoward! (Hey! I'm a poet...)

I bet you a bag of pasture mix you first typed BUM in that list and took it out!  *hides from Shils*
		
Click to expand...

MRS B!!!!! are you suggesting shils also has a hairy bum


----------



## GrumpyMare (2 April 2011)

People want to own cobs cause they're fluffy, cuddly, fun, friendly, and don't have high vet bills or bad tempers like hot headed spindly legged thouroughbreds


----------



## Fii (2 April 2011)

Mrs B said:



			You coward, Jhoward! (Hey! I'm a poet...)

I bet you a bag of pasture mix you first typed BUM in that list and took it out!  *hides from Shils*
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying that shils has a large hairy ass, Mrs B???
 ( thats donkey tfc if you are reading)


----------



## indie999 (2 April 2011)

This has made me giggle.

My cob hairiest heavy horse in our posh village, lived out in all that snow unrugged(stands out in driving rain despite having barn and stable, yep you could say stupid). Great character, personality. Isnt bandaged up to the hilt or wearing lots of accessories to make it look the part. 

Covered in lots of mud at any opportunity(keeps flies down in summer and warm in winter, yes just like an elephant).

Lives out all year round just like a real horse should, is a right character.Not impressed or fazed by the young mad warmblood in the next trashed devoured post and rail fenced field who is released for a few hours daily for a spell of normal horse behaviour and then tucked back into its stable. Cob has no frustrations observed.

I know which horse has had less problems over its 22 years, equine vet has always told me he is living a real horses life. Equine dentist remarked excellent teeth can tell he lives out munching as he should do

So get off your high horse and drink your milk


----------



## equestrianabbie (2 April 2011)

My favourite horse to ride was a Cob, she was lovely and had wonderful paces.  Cobs are Epic Winning ;-)


----------



## CobSunshine (3 April 2011)

cobs are bi-winning!


----------



## tallyho! (3 April 2011)

Is it wrong to bejazzle one's cob a la essex style??? 

Can you point me in the direction of an approved quilified cobbijazzle practitioner???


----------



## *Spider* (3 April 2011)

CobSunshine said:



			cobs are bi-winning!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, fantastic post 

I'm not a massive fan of Cobs, I prefer the sleeker thoroughbredy types, just personal preference! 
However, opening post is very unfair, every horse is an individual


----------



## Mrs B (3 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			MRS B!!!!! are you suggesting shils also has a hairy bum

Click to expand...

No, no - perish the thought! I meant like Fii said - a donkey. One of those wonderful poitou ones...


----------



## Berpisc (3 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			See I think, that actully the issue shils has is that a cob actully gives her a run for her money in the hairy FACE and LEGS stakes.. 

Click to expand...

Aha! That waterproof beard, the wistful half moustache (the other side worn off by lopsided grazing)...


----------



## jhoward (3 April 2011)

Berpisc said:



			Aha! That waterproof beard, the wistful half moustache (the other side worn off by lopsided grazing)...
		
Click to expand...

*snorts with laughter*

I dont doubt for 1 second that shils has a hairy top lip.  although I dont think she grazes..


----------



## Shilasdair (5 April 2011)

So what's it to all of you if I do have a 'tache and a hairy ass?
S


----------



## Fii (5 April 2011)

Just getting a clearer picture of you, in our heads weirdo.
 Having said that, i am not sure i do want you in my head.


----------



## Natch (6 April 2011)

Excellent! I've just found Shills' Christmas present. Its what she always wanted but never knew how to ask for:

Warning! offensive link


----------



## Shilasdair (10 April 2011)

Naturally said:



			Excellent! I've just found Shills' Christmas present. Its what she always wanted but never knew how to ask for:

Warning! offensive link

  

Click to expand...

Links don't come much more offensive than that one.
I think it must be a work of fiction.
S


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (28 July 2011)

I'm so glad to see that this thread has finally disappeared.    I don't know what Shilasdair was thinking.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 July 2011)

ooh you are a naughty fruit!!!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (28 July 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			ooh you are a naughty fruit!!! 

Click to expand...


Naughty!? 

Not me.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 July 2011)

haha lies- all of it lies!!!!

you know what you've done- BAD cucumber!!! bad!!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (28 July 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			haha lies- all of it lies!!!!

you know what you've done- BAD cucumber!!! bad!!
		
Click to expand...








Why do you keep posting on this thread, it just keeps bringing it up to the top of the page.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (28 July 2011)

merely because i can, my dear luminous fruit


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (28 July 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			merely because i can, my dear luminous fruit 

Click to expand...

Shocking.


----------



## Berpisc (28 July 2011)

and anyway, we still havent quite got to the bottom of answering the original question....




_WHY?_


----------



## Natch (28 July 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



I'm so glad to see that this thread has finally disappeared.    I don't know what Shilasdair was thinking. 

Click to expand...

I bet she's wishing it would just die a death and go away!


----------



## mulledwhine (28 July 2011)

Bump


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (28 July 2011)

Naturally said:



			I bet she's wishing it would just die a death and go away! 

Click to expand...

Well it won't if you lot keep posting on it! 

Poor old Shillypops.


----------



## POLLDARK (28 July 2011)

Why do people want to own cobs ? Personally I have no idea.


----------



## taracrowe (28 July 2011)

i think cobs are lovely for beginners, nervous people etc. and they are very cute and are a lot less accident prone than the lighter ones but  in fairness you dont see that many international showjumping cobs or international eventers either...i'm not that familiar with dressage competition but i have watched a few prix st georges (I think thats what their called lol) and i'm afraid to say their were no cobs. Sure you may see they odd one do good at national level but after that...erm no. dont get me wrong i think their lovely but for top level at the above disciplines i mentioned you will probably have to go for something lighter. 
tara xox


----------



## Shilasdair (28 July 2011)

Hellllooooooooooooooo
S


----------



## Snipe (28 July 2011)

Genius! 124 pages and people are still taking it seriously!

PS. Is it true that Shilasdair bought a cob?


----------



## Hutchie (28 July 2011)

LOL!


----------



## The Original Kao (28 July 2011)

Shils you are naughty  
That is all


----------



## Natch (28 July 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Hellllooooooooooooooo
S 

Click to expand...

Easy Shills, easy....


----------



## Fii (28 July 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Hellllooooooooooooooo
S 

Click to expand...

Hello hun! xxx


----------



## hollyandivy123 (29 July 2011)

its back.......................so all rumours of the threads demise was just that...............any one fancy summarising the previous 123 pages


----------



## glitterfuzz (29 July 2011)

this is still going!!   blimey.... I still dot want a cob!


----------



## Mike007 (29 July 2011)

Being a cob is purely a state of mind.......Confucius.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 July 2011)

Why, God, whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## rlhnlk (30 July 2011)

Did we get a reason for this? I just thought people got cobs because they were too scared to get a welsh cob


----------



## HappyHorses:) (30 July 2011)

Doesn't a big cob make you look slimmer . . . . ?


----------



## tallyho! (30 July 2011)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Doesn't a big cob make you look slimmer . . . . ? 

Click to expand...

This is an excellent reason.


----------



## Megibo (30 July 2011)

rlhnlk said:



			Did we get a reason for this? I just thought people got cobs because they were too scared to get a welsh cob 

Click to expand...

welsh cobs are the best!
once you battle through the first year of headbutting and napping and bucking and charging and general behaviour that makes you swear they're brilliant animals to own!


----------



## Loopypony (30 July 2011)

I own a cob (alongside 2 sport horses!) 

My cob is the most fun I have EVER had!! He's safe but quirky and I have never seen someone get on him and be able to stop properly!! He is always up with the huntmaster out hunting and clears literally everything in his way! He is an xc machine and will quite happily jump well over 4ft....


But, that's in my dreams clearly. My cob can't jump bigger than a foot and is a total plod, I have him because I cannot ride the 'proper horses' I own....


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (30 July 2011)

Loopypony said:



			I own a cob (alongside 2 sport horses!) 

But, that's in my dreams clearly. My cob can't jump bigger than a foot and is a total plod, I have him because I cannot ride the 'proper horses' I own.... 

Click to expand...

at least you're honest


----------



## Loopypony (30 July 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			at least you're honest  

Click to expand...


Oh how I wish that really was true sometimes! He worse than my highly strung TBx a lot of the time!


----------



## lassiesuca (30 July 2011)

to home horses which people are shallow enough to judge on their looks and ability. IMO it's like saying 'she's Chinese, therefore she's not my friend'. To be honest, when we start doing that, we begin shutting our minds down from a wonderful world of equines. I am the proud Mum of a piebald cob and a TB x WB mare! My fave breed are Iberian's, always but I wouldn't disregard any other breed. Fair enough we don't favour some breeds and I know a lot of posts are tongue in cheek, but it's sad that some people are so horrified by the idea of owning a cob.


----------



## rhino (30 July 2011)

lassiesuca said:



			but it's sad that some people are so horrified by the idea of owning a cob.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless!  I love how people are STILL taking this seriously  After HOW many months?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (30 July 2011)

Haha it's been well over a year


----------



## Shilasdair (7 September 2011)

Hello cob thread?
How are you doing today?  I expect the cob owners are all preparing their shears for the winter 'find my cob under all this coarse hair' competition? 
S


----------



## hayinamanger (7 September 2011)

Shilasdair, you are chuffin hilarious!


----------



## rhino (7 September 2011)

Ah, hello old friend (no, not you Shils  )

Great timing, may well ensnare a few 'new' newbies


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 September 2011)

Yay!! Good to see you back cob thread 

J&C


----------



## missyme10 (7 September 2011)

Well after my Irish cob & welsh cob both insisted on being total knobbers today, I couldn't agree more 

Free to any home never mind good, a 2 year old little brat of a filly and a 5 year old complete and utter knob of gelding, hell I'll pay u to take them! 

My next horses will be hot blooded


----------



## Sheep (7 September 2011)

I had a 14.2 cob on loan during the "summer" (if you could describe it as that) and actually he was so different to what I'd been expecting (the year before I had a 16.2 ex racer so you can see the difference!).

Anyway I had tremendous fun with him, he was a real sweetie, although quite green. He always tried his best and we had a lot of fun teaching him how to jump. We even mastered half barrels! 

However he was also a little s**t, electing to go insane rodeo bronco style when a friend was watching me ride with her kids (who had come up to see little angelic him..)- just goes to show they aren't always plods!


----------



## Natch (7 September 2011)

Loopypony said:








Click to expand...



*Runs and hides from jumping for another few years*


----------



## Dizzydusty (7 September 2011)

missyme10 said:



			Well after my Irish cob & welsh cob both insisted on being total knobbers today, I couldn't agree more 

Free to any home never mind good, a 2 year old little brat of a filly and a 5 year old complete and utter knob of gelding, hell I'll pay u to take them! 

My next horses will be hot blooded 

Click to expand...

Can I have them??  Good cob owner home awaits!

I know this is tongue in cheek, but I luvs my cob.  He is just the bestest.  Can be hairy and fat if I let him, but I don't so he is sleek and sexy and very good looking, could easily pass as a warmblood if only his legs were longer I think!

Hes a dressage diva (with bling, but only a little bit), a poncy show horse, likes to pretend he's a hunter, and a showjumper (but without all the must have expensive stuff) and a matchy matchy cross country horse...can see us coming for miles in my canary jods!...and is reasonably good at everything.

And the best bit about owning a cob...turning up at events where people look at you and you know what they'r thinking (Oh, a cob) and then whipping there asses! Specially in dressage! 

Heres him pretending to be a hunter -
http://www.equestrianphotography.co...h=1591_2471_2474_2508_2528&products_id=160526

and a dressage diva...though he didn't have bling that day
http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/s.../kingsbarn/96279_24407/browse/64/?w=625&h=525

and doing a wee bit x country the other weekend
http://www.colinrobinsonimaging.com/galleries/2011/110903Blair/110903_d3b6359.htm


----------



## Sheep (7 September 2011)

Dizzydusty said:



			Can I have them??  Good cob owner home awaits!

I know this is tongue in cheek, but I luvs my cob.  He is just the bestest.  Can be hairy and fat if I let him, but I don't so he is sleek and sexy and very good looking, could easily pass as a warmblood if only his legs were longer I think!

Hes a dressage diva (with bling, but only a little bit), a poncy show horse, likes to pretend he's a hunter, and a showjumper (but without all the must have expensive stuff) and a matchy matchy cross country horse...can see us coming for miles in my canary jods!...and is reasonably good at everything.

And the best bit about owning a cob...turning up at events where people look at you and you know what they'r thinking (Oh, a cob) and then whipping there asses! Specially in dressage! 

Heres him pretending to be a hunter -
http://www.equestrianphotography.co...h=1591_2471_2474_2508_2528&products_id=160526

and a dressage diva...though he didn't have bling that day
http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/s.../kingsbarn/96279_24407/browse/64/?w=625&h=525

and doing a wee bit x country the other weekend
http://www.colinrobinsonimaging.com/galleries/2011/110903Blair/110903_d3b6359.htm

Click to expand...

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Waffles (7 September 2011)

Gasp.......!!!  Welsh cobs though, are neither hairy or ploddy and are the only "proper" breed of cob. They are hardy, yet forward going, easy to keep, intelligent, have excellent conformation if well bred - faultless really - and they come in black. Gah! again!
TBs are generally bred to run very fast in straight lines, cost a fortune to keep and are constantly getting injuries. I equally ask "why does anyone want to have a thoroughbred/warmblood or whatever you call those crappy gangly useful for nothing but speed horses".


----------



## DressageQueen11 (7 September 2011)

you are obviously giving a stereotype at not all cobs are like this at all mine (a 14.2hh gypsy vanner cross) will  jump 1m30-1m40 with his eyes closed has been over BE courses has won countless show jumping's (whips round courses faster that most pony clubbers on their connemara's) has achieved 64-65% in dressage and has beat 16hh warmbloods in the riding club puissance. i have had countless offers to buy him he can out do most warmbloods by a long shot so this post cannot obviously be backed up and is very unfairly stereotyping cobs THEY ARE NOT JUST FOR RIDING SCHOOLS!


----------



## rhino (7 September 2011)




----------



## BlairandAzria (7 September 2011)

Ahhhhhh...coblet shearing season has arrived.....shils you are soo naughty


----------



## Shilasdair (7 September 2011)

I've heard that the market for all horses has dropped  so surely cob owners can afford to trade up, and get something decent now?
S


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 September 2011)

Did everyone hear about my new pitch to ITV?
It's called Cobs with Cameras and will feature big hairy cow ponies trying and failing miserably to apprehend escaping criminal motorists.


----------



## welshcob* (7 September 2011)

Cos they're such great fun! Mine is fast, sharp & very forward going with a lovely temperament & great character & always keen to please, what more could you ask for, she's amazing.......love her to bits!


----------



## Sheep (8 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I've heard that the market for all horses has dropped  so surely cob owners can afford to trade up, and get something decent now?
S 

Click to expand...

Lol. That made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Waffles (8 September 2011)

Even if you had a heavy gypsy vanner type cob that was slow, safe and a good plod/hack - what's wrong with that? I know a few people with 16hh plus thoroughbreds who have "lost their confidence" and don't even ride them!  Plus cobs are generally much cheaper to keep in that they don't lose weight at the drop of a hat.


----------



## eeyore13 (8 September 2011)

Clearly the cob haters have never rode a real Cob! 

I have a 15.1hh Cob and my friend has a very fine Spanish X so you couldnt have 2 so very differnt horses, yet it is always my cob doing the spinning, spooking and galloping off, her Spanish mare does have her tempremental moments and does a lovely spanish trot when not required which my cob has also mastered.
My friend loves as what i call spindley horses (often buys because it looks pretty), she has rode my boy and loves him as he rides like Spindleys.
He often goes out SJ and gets looked at like poor little cob but then shows the TB types how to jump a 3'3 course and win, he could do higher and better but my confidence wont let me. People refer to him as a Sport Cob, lol.
We are going on a hound ride next week so that should be a laugh as he will no doubt be near the front joining in all the antics.
I know a few very slow fat fine breed horses, which wouldnt interest me in riding as i do like something with spirit and bone.

You cant tar everything because the size of there bone and body mass.

I have nothing against fine breeds just prefer cobs as i generally find they have more of a character on the ground and riding. x


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2011)

Shils, you caught a couple more!


----------



## Waffles (8 September 2011)

It's a bit rich to claim that cobs are "usually bad tempered".  Oh yes...(said with extreme sarcasm)....big thoroughbreds and "warmbloods" are always very affectionate (with their teeth and legs!)


----------



## *hic* (8 September 2011)




----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2011)

This is like an episode of The Deadliest Catch - or should that be Extreme Fishing, with Cobson Greene.....


----------



## Natch (8 September 2011)

jemima_too said:








Click to expand...

Best smiley ever!


----------



## Natch (8 September 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			Did everyone hear about my new pitch to ITV?
It's called Cobs with Cameras and will feature big hairy cow ponies trying and failing miserably to apprehend escaping criminal motorists.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it could work.. have you ever stood behind a cob who breaks wind? Its pretty grim - possible knock-you-out grim. If they ever manage to learnt to do it synchronised, there's your instant road block, right there!


----------



## Kola Bear (8 September 2011)

i have a cob and noo way is she lazy! she has lovely canter! how can u not want one!!


----------



## DougalJ (8 September 2011)

I own a huge but lazy and expensive to run Belgium Warmblood - I love him to bits but he is hard work to ride and look after as such delicate flower. I ride also my friends Irish Cob and I find them such a brilliant breed - yes he's cantankerous, stubborn but you can put a 2 year old him and he's great and then you can drag him out of the field, dust the bucket loads of mum off him and then take him hunting, eventing, dressage and he will come first or placed or just behave every time. I would definitely have one!


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2011)

eeyore13 said:



			Clearly the cob haters have never rode a real Cob! 

I have a 15.1hh Cob and my friend has a very fine Spanish X so you couldnt have 2 so very differnt horses, yet it is always my cob doing the spinning, spooking and galloping off,
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you are really selling cobs to me.
Let's see - we have fugly, fat, and now badly behaved.
Hmmmm
S


----------



## Waffles (8 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Yep, you are really selling cobs to me.
Let's see - we have fugly, fat, and now badly behaved.
Hmmmm
S 

Click to expand...

Time for someone to start a "why do people want to own Thoroughbreds or so called Warmbloods"


----------



## Artax (8 September 2011)

Waffles said:



			Time for someone to start a "why do people want to own Thoroughbreds or so called Warmbloods" 

Click to expand...

Nah.. that happened and no-one gave a toot


----------



## Sheep (8 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Yep, you are really selling cobs to me.
Let's see - we have fugly, fat, and now badly behaved.
Hmmmm
S 

Click to expand...

LOL. Love it!


----------



## Waffles (8 September 2011)

Artax said:



			Nah.. that happened and no-one gave a toot 

Click to expand...

Ouch!....


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2011)

Waffles said:



			Ouch!....

Click to expand...

_* * * Shilasdair yawns * * *_

These damn newbies aren't very inventive, are they?
S


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2011)

...


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Being a cob is purely a state of mind.......Co*b*fucius.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, I changed it for you


----------



## Mrs B (8 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			...
		
Click to expand...

*prods Shils*

Does anyone know if three dots means it's dead or asleep? It'd be kind of handy to know before I nick its wallet...


----------



## Fii (8 September 2011)

Mrs B said:



			*prods Shils*

Does anyone know if three dots means it's dead or asleep? It'd be kind of handy to know before I nick its wallet...

Click to expand...

I was wondering what it ment myself. 
 I doubt it would be worth nickin shils wallet, probably only dead flys in it!


----------



## Jerokee (9 September 2011)

Whilst not adverse to a cob in general, I do normally like to dispose of the hair!!! But my goodness what a post, seemingly tounge in cheek, still kept me entertained for a while at least lol!!


----------



## Shilasdair (9 September 2011)

Jerokee said:



			Whilst not adverse to a cob in general, I do normally like to dispose of the hair!!! But my goodness what a post, seemingly tounge in cheek, still kept me entertained for a while at least lol!!
		
Click to expand...

Newbie, you are doing it wrong.
You are meant to be truly outraged by this thread.
I expect more outrage and emotive posting from you in the future!
S


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (9 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Newbie, you are doing it wrong.
You are meant to be truly outraged by this thread.
I expect more outrage and emotive posting from you in the future!
S 

Click to expand...

I'm not a newbie but i have had a very bad week so i can do outraged for you if you like?
It might be tiredly outraged but its better than nothing?


----------



## C.C.T (9 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...


That's actually really nasty for you to say!!My friend has a cob who is so muscley its unbelieveable!He is strong fast and a fantastic eventer so its just quite un called for to say that and your just trying to get a reaction!


----------



## Dizzydusty (9 September 2011)

C.C.T said:



			That's actually really nasty for you to say!!My friend has a cob who is so muscley its unbelieveable!He is strong fast and a fantastic eventer so its just quite un called for to say that and your just trying to get a reaction!
		
Click to expand...



Looks like it worked then^^^^

Keep it up, I think it must be heading for the longest post on H&H...has kept me smiling anyway!

Dizzy (sooper dooper fabby cob owner)


----------



## Waffles (9 September 2011)

One of the best reasons for owning a native breed is not having to bother with haircuts.  He he.


----------



## PaddyMonty (9 September 2011)

Shils - I think this thread has at least demonstrated that cob owners have very vivid imaginations.


----------



## JessandCharlie (9 September 2011)

C.C.T said:



			That's actually really nasty for you to say!!My friend has a cob who is so muscley its unbelieveable!He is strong fast and a fantastic eventer so its just quite un called for to say that and your just trying to get a reaction!
		
Click to expand...

Shils! You caught one!  

J&C


----------



## Aces_High (9 September 2011)

I think people like cobs as they make their own bottoms look smaller.  They must also like having their feet squashed by something very very heavy.


----------



## Sheep (9 September 2011)

Aces_High said:



			I think people like cobs as they make their own bottoms look smaller.  They must also like having their feet squashed by something very very heavy.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.

It's like when celebs carry massive handbags to make themselves look smaller.


----------



## PaddyMonty (9 September 2011)

Aces_High said:



			I think people like cobs as they make their own bottoms look smaller.
		
Click to expand...

Not always.


----------



## Waffles (9 September 2011)

I think TBs accentuate large bottoms.  The proportions look so wrong.


----------



## Shilasdair (9 September 2011)

Waffles said:



			I think TBs accentuate large bottoms.  The proportions look so wrong.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I have a Shire x.
No bottom is as big as hers.
S


----------



## vikkibeth (10 September 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			This is why I have a Shire x.
No bottom is as big as hers.
S 

Click to expand...

I love it !!!!

Husband and I have just been flicking through this ridiculous thread but finding people's comments absolutely hilarious! Husband can't even vaguely see how anyone could come out with such a silly comment generalising cobs and he's not even a horse person!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 September 2011)

I keep a cob as a spare because;

He's always sound, when the snappy legged ones have chipped a hoof.

He's an excellent windbreak for keeping the babies warm.

Find the odd apprentice in his feathers, left behind by the farrier. Always handy to have someone around to pull a twisted shoe.

Carries spare food in his moustache. Handy if you're out all day.

Great for riding with a hangover. Just point and say 'go !'.

Easy to drink coffee and have a fag when riding. Set cob to trot and he just goes, nice and smooth.

Good for riding at speed towards teenage boys outside local comp when they try to spook horses. Very satisfying to see them parting like the Red Sea and yelling, 'Look at the ********** muscle on that !'

Impossible to fall off. Too fat, too near the ground and plenty of hair to hang on to.

Doesn't see the point in bucking, rearing or bolting. Requires too much energy when all excess energy is needed to boost his fat stores. Every sensible horse knows that.

Can be used as a battering ram when gate is stuck.

Cuts a way through overgrown bridlepaths for the dainty horses who hate getting their legs brushed by branches.

Yes, he does make my bum look small. And he's a yob.


----------



## indigopony (11 September 2011)

I bet your Thoroughbred cant pull this through the roads...


----------



## Natch (12 September 2011)

Indigopony.. Some may say its considered a good thing not to look like a member of the travelling community


----------



## Mike007 (12 September 2011)

OOh , snobby TB owners hating honest travelling cobs


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 September 2011)

Mike007 said:



			OOh , snobby TB owners hating honest travelling cobs

Click to expand...

LOL ! You could buy a dozen or three TB ex-racers for the price of a good Bow Top. Think the snobbery is misplaced.


----------



## Dudypony (7 October 2011)

What a obnoxious unthinking post...... cobs are gorgeous and incredibly clever. They may not be everyones fave, but some people could say "why would any one want to own a shire?" Its personal choice.


----------



## rhino (7 October 2011)

Dudypony said:



			What a obnoxious unthinking post...... cobs are gorgeous and incredibly clever. They may not be everyones fave, but some people could say "why would any one want to own a shire?" Its personal choice. 

Click to expand...

Woohoo you caught another one Shils!  







You just keep reeling them in


----------



## Mrs B (7 October 2011)

Dudypony said:



			What a obnoxious unthinking post...... cobs are gorgeous and incredibly clever. They may not be everyones fave, but some people could say "why would any one want to own a shire?" Its personal choice. 

Click to expand...

*whispers* Dudypony. Welcome to the forum. But you might just find that this sort of post is a windup...


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 October 2011)

Dudypony said:



			What a obnoxious unthinking post...... cobs are gorgeous and incredibly clever. They may not be everyones fave, but some people could say "why would any one want to own a shire?" Its personal choice. 

Click to expand...

Take no notice, Shills is a wind up merchant! 

Lovely pony in your avatar, what a pretty face. Welcome to the forum btw
FDC


----------



## Shilasdair (8 October 2011)

I must empty the net more often.
S


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 October 2011)

I think you have exceeded all EC quotas!!


----------



## Frankie10 (8 October 2011)

I've got a very posh wb and a gorgeous Irish gypsy cob. My god- give me my cob any day.he is so damn easy and uncomplicated - love him! !!!


----------



## Nailed (8 October 2011)

lmfao!!! THIS POST IS STILL GOING!!!!! LOL

Lou x


----------



## Natch (8 October 2011)

EC quotas? Surely you mean ECO quotas.. Enranged Cob Owners


----------



## Shilasdair (11 October 2011)

Wooooooooohoooooooooooooo
S


----------



## Mrs B (11 October 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I must empty the net more often.
S 

Click to expand...

You said it, sister - if you let the tiddlers go, you can re-catch them when this thread comes back round again in 2015.


----------



## Shilasdair (11 October 2011)

Mrs B said:



			You said it, sister - if you let the tiddlers go, you can re-catch them when this thread comes back round again in 2015.
		
Click to expand...

True.
Just thought I'd give it an airing, check that none of the mesh needs repaired.
At least I know how to use bait correctly...unlike some other cob threads...
S


----------



## purplelady (11 October 2011)

Hello.
     l have a lovely cob who does me fine. who is my frist hands on horse.He looks like he can 
not move fast but he can .Just like all horse,s he can play up a little but they all do at some time or other. All horse.s get hairy at some time to.We all like our horse.s no matter what  kind
they are they are all lovely to there owns


from purplelady


----------



## angelish (11 October 2011)

another one ,really


----------



## tallyho! (12 October 2011)

... is amused


----------



## chantellemorris (14 October 2011)

I used to own a cob, ive been doing bsja since the age of eleven. My normal type of showjumper was sport ponys, whether they were irish,german anything really! But not a cob! However, i was looking for a new pony to do 1.10m/1.20m and i came across a pure bred highland (technically hairer and fatter thand a cob) and she stood at a strange 15hh. She was 8  i jumped her and eventually bought her, and out of all of my past ponies she is the only one that took me to 1.10m/1.20m in bsja! People would luagh when i rode her in, but theyde become more than interested when i walked out with the red rossette! So maybe youve never came across the right "cob" ! Like all horses, some are good some are not so good!
However this is slightly hypicritical as i know own two imported dutch warmbloods, but anyway...i suggest maybe trying some "better" cobs before you trash them all!


----------



## lottie940 (14 October 2011)

quirky said:



			Maybe because cob owners are too scared to ride 'proper' horses 

Click to expand...

I have an anglo arab ex race horse and a cob so what category would you put me in???? Maybe I'm just and all round decent rider who can adapt my style for each horse I get on????


----------



## Sandylou (14 October 2011)

Is this thread really still going??


----------



## tallyho! (14 October 2011)




----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

chantellemorris said:



			I used to own a cob, ive been doing bsja since the age of eleven. My normal type of showjumper was sport ponys, whether they were irish,german anything really! But not a cob! However, i was looking for a new pony to do 1.10m/1.20m and i came across a pure bred highland (technically hairer and fatter thand a cob) and she stood at a strange 15hh. She was 8  i jumped her and eventually bought her, and out of all of my past ponies she is the only one that took me to 1.10m/1.20m in bsja! People would luagh when i rode her in, but theyde become more than interested when i walked out with the red rossette! So maybe youve never came across the right "cob" ! Like all horses, some are good some are not so good!
However this is slightly hypicritical as i know own two imported dutch warmbloods, but anyway...i suggest maybe trying some "better" cobs before you trash them all! 

Click to expand...


Welcome to H&H forum. Please don't take this the wrong way but don't feed Shills, we are trying to starve her out! She is a demon and must be stopped! Seriously she is just winding people up.
FDC


----------



## Black_Horse_White (14 October 2011)

The end.....


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (14 October 2011)

^^ highly unlikely!!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

Black_Horse_White said:



			The end.....
		
Click to expand...

We wish!
FDC


----------



## JFTDWS (14 October 2011)

FDC, is that a new photo of your Fany in your avatar?  How lovely


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			FDC, is that a new photo of your Fany in your avatar?  How lovely 

Click to expand...

Lol, see this is why I wanted to change her name! Puns and innuendos is all I get!

FDC


----------



## chantellemorris (14 October 2011)

Thought id be able to have an adult conversation on this! Its become clear to me that this forum also is full of children!!
STOP ATTENTION SEEKING...
Ive only been on this for one day and im amused at the immaturity already!


----------



## JFTDWS (14 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			Lol, see this is why I wanted to change her name! Puns and innuendos is all I get!

FDC
		
Click to expand...

mwahahaha sorry couldn't resist   At least your other horse isn't called Dick


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

JFTD said:



			mwahahaha sorry couldn't resist   At least your other horse isn't called Dick 

Click to expand...

He is sometimes!
FDC


----------



## JFTDWS (14 October 2011)

Fany Du Champ said:



			He is sometimes!
FDC
		
Click to expand...

You just made my day!


----------



## Keimanp (14 October 2011)

quirky said:



			Maybe because cob owners are too scared to ride 'proper' horses 

Click to expand...

Or more Cob owners are too Good to ride 'inferior' horses 

edit... I didn't realise the length of this thread... just quoted from the front page *sigh* 134 pages to read


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 October 2011)

Just bumping this to see if I can help make it 35 pages long


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

Keimanp said:



			Or more Cob owners are too Good to ride 'inferior' horses 

edit... I didn't realise the length of this thread... just quoted from the front page *sigh* 134 pages to read
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother!
FDC


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

chantellemorris said:



			Thought id be able to have an adult conversation on this! Its become clear to me that this forum also is full of children!!
STOP ATTENTION SEEKING...
Ive only been on this for one day and im amused at the immaturity already!
		
Click to expand...

We aim to please!
FDC


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 October 2011)

Guys, you need to change your setting to '40 posts a page'!!!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (14 October 2011)

Chantellemorris, it's called friendly banter! Not attention seeking. And at 44 far from a child ;-)


----------



## Rockchick (14 October 2011)

I know this post may be tongue in cheek and set out to rile people as a bit of fun but I know quite a few people that think like this some of these being SOME other liveries at a yard I WAS on.  They wouldnt ride with me or even speak to me at times because I had cobs not warm-bloods and/ or thoroughbreds.  I have a cob x mare and a traditional cob gelding and I honestly love them both to death and anyone that thinks theyre kick along, ploddy, etc is welcome to come and ride them!  70% of the time they are level headed, chilled and down to earth, but from time to time theyre anything but! Neither of them are leg dead and are more than capable of producing the fancy footwork so often associated with other types and they also work in a lovely shape when asked. 

Both my mare and gelding are capable of jumping around 4ft with ease although the both prefer XC to SJ &#61514; 

They dont ail very much, if at all and are extremely rarely lame (if ever), both are good doers and dont cost a lot to feed at all and dont require 1000s of rugs even when clipped.  They can (and have previously) lived out all year  I just choose to stable them.

They are kind, gentle, well mannered respectful horses who have hearts of gold and are as honest as the day is long, will have a go at anything I ask of them  and do it well!!  My Yard owners daughter (whos 5) can lead them to and from the field and groom them safe in the knowledge that they wont hurt her

All that said, they are by no means brain dead

Having had the TB/WB variety in the past and always wondering what awaits me when I get to the stables / whats going to happen on my ride / at shows etc / should I ride today / can I ride today and all that malarkey I find it much easier having cobbies who are pretty much reliable day in day out and can give me a quiet chill out ride or a more thrilling ride depending on what I ask of them without me having to worry about blowing their brains, them going lame on harder ground, losing shoes etc etc

Its cobs all the way for me!!! Anything a TB/WB can do a cob can do too!!! 

Horses for courses and all that!


----------



## D66 (14 October 2011)

this thread should be called "why do people buy cobs...and other stuff".   every time i see it on the new posts list it seems to have grown by another 30 pages.
CM relax, it's not as bad as it appears at first glance,  just find a comfy spot and hang around for a while.  You can get some wellies for your horse on the horses in hunters thread and you've already posted on Shil's cob thread.... you're practically family.


----------



## sarahann1 (14 October 2011)

I think I've read most of this thread, and its easily one of the best on H&H, lol, thanks for the giggles Shils


----------



## sophiebailey (14 October 2011)

Hmmmmm i think people need to stop feeding the trolls .... the simple answer to the question "why do people own cobs" is as follows;

I love my cob and I don't give a flying s**t what you think!


----------



## tallyho! (14 October 2011)

PMSL....


----------



## wizzlewoo (14 October 2011)

Digger66 said:



			CM relax, it's not as bad as it appears at first glance,  just find a comfy spot and hang around for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I am mainly just a spectator but love reading the threads each day to see what's going on, also its a great way to pass the time when bored at work, especially when there are over a 130pages to read. 
Have to say this has been a favourite


----------



## cyberhorse (14 October 2011)

Amusing thread. However on a serious note there is a cob in for schooling that I can honestly say is by far the sharpest horse on the yard - makes our showjumpers look tame...I'll pretty much sit on anything but I'd have to take a deep breath and apply superglue to my backside before getting on that!


----------



## Fellewell (14 October 2011)

Ooh a rudeathon, how spiffy.
Cobs came into favour because although pot bellied pigs were popular they just weren't big enough to ride. People wanted something that squealed but had more hair and an equally voracious appetite. The fact that cobs also sported lovely moustaches was popular with hirsute owners (even the men)


----------



## chantellemorris (14 October 2011)

Just because youre clearly not experienced enough to make a cob go, does not mean they cant go  its easy to sit on a warmblood and kick, you clearly havent mastered versatility to which you ride yet  !


----------



## quirky (14 October 2011)

This thread should be retitled to *why are people so gullible*


----------



## JessandCharlie (14 October 2011)

This is brilliant. 

J&C


----------



## *hic* (14 October 2011)

quirky said:



			This thread should be retitled to *why are people so gullible* 

Click to expand...

  Like that?


----------



## quirky (14 October 2011)

jemima_too said:



			Like that?
		
Click to expand...

Just like that


----------



## Fellewell (14 October 2011)

chantellemorris said:



			Just because youre clearly not experienced enough to make a cob go, does not mean they cant go  its easy to sit on a warmblood and kick, you clearly havent mastered versatility to which you ride yet  !
		
Click to expand...

Nice comeback Chantelle (I do hope it's for me, I love attention). You appear to be warming to this
You clearly haven't mastered the syntax at the end of your post. So there


----------



## FanyDuChamp (14 October 2011)

chantellemorris said:



			Just because youre clearly not experienced enough to make a cob go, does not mean they cant go  its easy to sit on a warmblood and kick, you clearly havent mastered versatility to which you ride yet  !
		
Click to expand...

I love cobs, my mare is often mistaken for one. But do not think just because WBs are made to look easy to ride that they are. Come along any time and give my KWPN a kick on, it'll be funny if nothing else,you could be the first rider in space! 
FDC


----------



## Shilasdair (1 November 2011)

Thought it was an appropriate time to resurrect this thread.
Mind you, when isn't an appropriate time?
S


----------



## rhino (1 November 2011)

Oh, I think this is a *very* appropriate time


----------



## Fatpants (1 November 2011)

In short- because we CAN


----------



## rhino (1 November 2011)

Fatpants said:



			In short- because we CAN 

Click to expand...

Is that really the best you can do? No outrage or anything?



*wanders off, disappointed*


----------



## Shilasdair (1 November 2011)

Perhaps people own cobs because they go soooo sloooooowly that they can't possibly be left behind in rising trot?
S


----------



## Fatpants (1 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Is that really the best you can do? No outrage or anything?



*wanders off, disappointed*





Click to expand...

No outrage from me - it's horses for courses. I love my cob and that's that - no explanation or outrage required


----------



## Fatpants (1 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Perhaps people own cobs because they go soooo sloooooowly that they can't possibly be left behind in rising trot?
S 

Click to expand...

Cos they're sooooo comfortable we can just sit into the trot and enjoy


----------



## FanyDuChamp (1 November 2011)

You lot STOP feeding the Demon!
Shills- behave or it is back to Hades for you! You naughty devil!
FDC


----------



## *hic* (1 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Perhaps people own cobs because they go soooo sloooooowly that they can't possibly be left behind in rising trot?
S 

Click to expand...


Ouchies, that's a bit too close to the bone for me with my shiny new ISH and his HUGE trot. More than one person has suggested I should have bought a cob


----------



## peanutsmumma (1 November 2011)

I've just taken a Shire x Cob on as my share horse and I have to
say, she is awesome!!!
I've only had TB's before and I can happily say that I have been converted!!!!


----------



## Annie&Lilly (1 November 2011)

Having a bit of a LOLathon at this post!

Nice one Shils!

I have a Fresian x Cob who is affiliated in medium dressage. I also have a warmblood. They are both bonkers. Just one is a bit hairier.

It was a bit of fun folks, lets not get riled


----------



## baldeagle (1 November 2011)

Obviously posted by someone whose only experience of horses is their my little pony and the odd trip to a local riding school as a child, last week. 

We have warmbloods and ISHs but years ago we had a 15.2hh Irish cob and she was one of the best horses we've ever had, she crossed any country, could keep up with the best at the hunt and could SJ 1.30m tracks for fun.

Get your mum to take you back to see the gee gees again on Sunday.


----------



## rhino (1 November 2011)

baldeagle said:



			Obviously posted by someone whose only experience of horses is their my little pony and the odd trip to a local riding school as a child, last week. 

Get your mum to take you back to see the gee gees again on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...








Quick Shils, you've got a live one here!


----------



## shelley8697 (1 November 2011)

I've had over 50 horses in my life and I must say:

THE COBS HAVE BEEN THE BEST!


----------



## Shilasdair (1 November 2011)

shelley8697 said:



			I've had over 50 horses in my life and I must say:

THE COBS HAVE BEEN THE BEST!
		
Click to expand...

That's a lot of horses.
Were you trying to find one you could actually ride?
S


----------



## Shilasdair (1 November 2011)

baldeagle said:



			Obviously posted by someone whose only experience of horses is their my little pony and the odd trip to a local riding school as a child, last week. 

We have warmbloods and ISHs but years ago we had a 15.2hh Irish cob and she was one of the best horses we've ever had, she crossed any country, could keep up with the best at the hunt and could SJ 1.30m tracks for fun.

Get your mum to take you back to see the gee gees again on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

  
S


----------



## Megibo (1 November 2011)

Shils, i'm sure i read on the truth or dare thread that you yourself own a big cobby thing..


----------



## Mrs B (1 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Thought it was an appropriate time to resurrect this thread.
Mind you, when isn't an appropriate time?
S 

Click to expand...

*drums fingers on desk*
Shilasdair. My office. Now.

*shuts door*
You really are very naughty. Have you actually done what I told you to and emptied the net of tiddlers? Because if you haven't, Hugh Faintly-Withitall will be after you for unsustainable fishing of an endangered species.

One hour's detention to write 100 times: "I love cobs really. Honest. Cross my heart..."

See me after class. I SHALL be writing to Beelzebub this time and I think you'll find that the regular tuck treats of chocolate locusts will be absent from your lunch box until after half-term


----------



## Leah3horses (7 November 2011)

Groan   Thought Hallowe'en was over? Get back in your coffin or whatever it is you sleep in Shilasdair...And wait while I position my Cob x Elephant to sit her ample bottom right on top of you


----------



## Jenni_ (7 November 2011)

I've ridden fancy, skinny legged, hot headed horses all my life, and once apon a time that was 'cool' and the kind of horses to be seen on.... Now I jump at the chance to have a ride out on a tree trunk legged, laid back chunky monkey, because they restore the fun into riding, you don't have to be 3 miles ahead of them, you don't have to worry about narrow shoulders increasing probabilities of exiting out the side, and with them being steady and sure footed- you can go adventures to places skinny fragile horses can't manage. I love riding out with my sister in law on her friends cobby thing now at the weekends. Can sit to it's trot, it's sane, but will gallop for fun.

Of course I'm stereotyping cobs as all sane and sensible here... When we all know some give TBs a run for their money ; )


----------



## *hic* (15 November 2011)

I think this thread needs some help from the cob lovers.

Help with value of a cob


----------



## debsg (15 November 2011)

I haven't posted on here in nearly 2 years but, having spent AGES reading through the replies, I had to reactivate my registration to say that this has really cheered up my morning ;D I have been ill for two days, stuck in bed with my laptop, so in need of light relief!
Just to say I have a hairy cob, love her to death, and a TBx, love her also, and I have not been remotely offended by anything posted here. In fact i have pmsl, even more so at some of the irate replies and taken the whole thing in the spirit in which it was (I think!) intended.
My view is that if you don't find it amusing, you of course have a right to say so, after that, you have a choice to leave this post and read something more pleasing to you. Some of us are just SO enjoying the fun of it!


----------



## Fii (18 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			That's a lot of horses.
Were you trying to find one you could actually ride?
S 

Click to expand...

PMSL Shils, onley you could get away with saying that!


----------



## Welsh And Crazy (23 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

I think you are totally wrong about cobs i own 3 cobs and i have owned them in the past, You must not know very much about horses if you are sayin that about them.

You must not be a very able rider if you think cob's ( jolty your ride )

I would pick a cob over any other horse, They are much better than other horses eg (warmblood's).


----------



## *hic* (23 November 2011)

*sniggers*


----------



## Welsh And Crazy (23 November 2011)

*hic* said:



			*sniggers*
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Ridin_Solo (23 November 2011)

I currently own a 4yod welsh cob who is safer than safe but carnt have shift when you ask him to. I have only ever owned cobs personly i think they are amazing but i guess its everyone for them selfs.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 November 2011)

Is it just me, or is there some strange correlation between owning a cob and being inarticulate?
S


----------



## Sheep (25 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Is it just me, or is there some strange correlation between owning a cob and being inarticulate?
S 

Click to expand...

dnt no wut u r tlki bout
luv cobz


----------



## hula (26 November 2011)

My partner is very anti cob... however I am completely the opposite much to his dispair. I've met so many big cob characters and they are a laugh to ride! I am not at all surprised by some of the comments though! 

Once when riding accompanying out on a particular chunky, hairy, coloured, barrel on legs he asked "Why on Earth have you insisted on riding a cow... pretend your not with me". Ha Ha Ha wasn't so chuffed when superglue seat himself ended up eating the dirt... because my ride stomped through a puddle and splashed his mount...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 November 2011)

hula said:



			My partner is very anti cob... however I am completely the opposite much to his dispair. I've met so many big cob characters and they are a laugh to ride! I am not at all surprised by some of the comments though! 

Once when riding accompanying out on a particular chunky, hairy, coloured, barrel on legs he asked "Why on Earth have you insisted on riding a cow... pretend your not with me". Ha Ha Ha wasn't so chuffed when superglue seat himself ended up eating the dirt... because my ride stomped through a puddle and splashed his mount...
		
Click to expand...

I love that ! So funny.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 November 2011)

No cob will be hairy if I am around with my trusty Stablemates.Love it,turning a hairy lump into a smart horse ,hogged and skinned,tail pulled .


----------



## teasle (27 November 2011)

Well keep those clippers away from my cob- he is a hairy horse not a hairy lump .


----------



## tallyho! (27 November 2011)

One day Mary said to her husband Bob, "Why don't we get ourselves two cobs? We could go on trail rides and we can keep them in the paddock behind the house." Bob thought that it was a good idea, so the next day they came home with two cobs. There was one problem, however. They couldn't tell the two apart! Sometimes they would get confused and ride the wrong cob. They sat down to have a talk about what they could do to tell the cobs apart. Bob said, "Well, I'll shave my cobs's mane off, and we can tell them apart that way!" After a few months, the mane grew back, and they had the same problem. "I'll cut my cobs's tail short, so then we can tell them apart!" said Mary. But, the tail grew out, and they still had a problem! So they decided to measure the two cobs. Bob would have the biggest one, and Mary would have the smaller one. Guess what they found? The black cob was two inches taller than the gray cob!


----------



## canteron (27 November 2011)

Kaela2004 said:



			I sold my cob because he lived on fresh air, too much money left at the end of the month. I know own a TB and all is restored lots of month left
		
Click to expand...

The trick is to have lots of them to get through your money ...... quantity over quality every time!


----------



## Burnttoast (27 November 2011)

tallyhohoho said:



			One day Mary said to her husband Bob, "Why don't we get ourselves two cobs? We could go on trail rides and we can keep them in the paddock behind the house." Bob thought that it was a good idea, so the next day they came home with two cobs. There was one problem, however. They couldn't tell the two apart! Sometimes they would get confused and ride the wrong cob. They sat down to have a talk about what they could do to tell the cobs apart. Bob said, "Well, I'll shave my cobs's mane off, and we can tell them apart that way!" After a few months, the mane grew back, and they had the same problem. "I'll cut my cobs's tail short, so then we can tell them apart!" said Mary. But, the tail grew out, and they still had a problem! So they decided to measure the two cobs. Bob would have the biggest one, and Mary would have the smaller one. Guess what they found? The black cob was two inches taller than the gray cob!
		
Click to expand...

 that's brilliant

Like your seasonal username btw


----------



## MrsMozart (27 November 2011)

Mrs B said:



			*drums fingers on desk*
Shilasdair. My office. Now.

*shuts door*
You really are very naughty. Have you actually done what I told you to and emptied the net of tiddlers? Because if you haven't, Hugh Faintly-Withitall will be after you for unsustainable fishing of an endangered species.

One hour's detention to write 100 times: "I love cobs really. Honest. Cross my heart..."

See me after class. I SHALL be writing to Beelzebub this time and I think you'll find that the regular tuck treats of chocolate locusts will be absent from your lunch box until after half-term 

Click to expand...

Roflmao 

Bad Shils


----------



## SuperCoblet (27 November 2011)

Because when they jump like this:





And completely owning the people with the posh horses that give you serious snotty looks.
Cobs are so much more fun than regular horses... Because theyre not regular horses!


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2011)

because you can let go of the reins, smoke a fag and the lack of spooking means you don't spill you're can of lager, also you haven't got to wear a hat.


----------



## MrVelvet (27 November 2011)

140 pages. Good going 

eta 141 now


----------



## HazeB91 (27 December 2011)

This is why I own mine...



















Nothing wrong with his paces!

Not the best jumper but hey..



















Just kidding, he's a fab jumper. Highest jump of 1.50m/5ft and jumps 105cm courses at shows. Would affiliate him if it didnt cost so much! 
Cobs are fab, they are so cheap to keep and dont get injured every day like TB types do! Dont need shoes either


----------



## horsemad (27 December 2011)

My boy (cob!!!) has ground manners to die for, easy to teach something new and has the most amazing personality. As someone who adores all animals I find it very hard to understand why anyone with an attitude like the first post even owns any animal, let alone a a majestic animal like a horse. All horses are beautiful creatures who deserve respect and love. Importantly it is a person's choice what kind of horse they decide upon. Grow up and don't continue to give the horsey world the bad name it has!!


----------



## JFTDWS (27 December 2011)




----------



## ridefast (27 December 2011)

I don't know why I own cobs, they are traffic proof, plastic bag proof, can be left for weeks without riding and still have a brain when they do go out, comfortable arm chair ride, virtually indestructible, live off fresh air, lovely willing temperaments.... wish I owned a tb


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

TBF, TBs are not ugly and common like cobs


----------



## ridefast (27 December 2011)

True, my cobs have such big heads - both in full size bridles and headcollars! Takes twice as long tack cleaning! And their feet never leave the ground.. so safe


----------



## SuperCoblet (27 December 2011)

Aye, but thoroughbreds break easier


----------



## Natch (27 December 2011)




----------



## hollyandivy123 (27 December 2011)

its still alive all talk of this thread dying was wrong

by the way great cobby HazeB91


----------



## tallyho! (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			TBF, TBs are not ugly and common like cobs

Click to expand...

Whaaattt????:shocked:

They are sooooo much uglier.... they look like hatracks with skin on. Angular, skinny necks set on their knees almost, butt like a right angle and feet like squashed squirrels, whither you could split logs on and faces like a Jamie Oliver's Cheesgrater - could probably grate cheese on one. Just coz they run fast....

Oh... hang on, I just got it...


----------



## SamanthaUK (27 December 2011)

Well dude! I personally love cobs. They're stunning, gentle, friendly horses and I quite like them. :')
That's just been breed'ist. hahaa! :')
But seriously that's like me slagging off thoroughbreds. (Which I'm not! I love thoroughbreds.)

I would buy one! *And I think the 'cob burger' comment was highly inappropriate.* 

*Rolls eyes* 

I take it this is a troll post again? Someone's clearly bored.


----------



## tracyandtokyo (27 December 2011)

moses06 said:



			Because I don't like skinny, thin necked willowy stick legged TB's!!

Click to expand...

I hope this was a joke too? 
my tb is booooootiful! !


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

SamanthaUK said:



			Well dude! I personally love cobs. They're stunning, gentle, friendly horses and I quite like them. :')
That's just been breed'ist. hahaa! :')
But seriously that's like me slagging off thoroughbreds. (Which I'm not! I love thoroughbreds.)

I would buy one! *And I think the 'cob burger' comment was highly inappropriate.* 

*Rolls eyes* 

I take it this is a troll post again? Someone's clearly bored.
		
Click to expand...

nout wrong with a bit of horse meat!  why do you think the french breed such whopping great big fat things..


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

Okay this has really rattled my cage. I am fed up of hearing the same old boring rubbish saying that cobs are fat, slow, lazy etc cos this seriously is not true! I myself own a Gypsy Vanner *COB* mare and she is far from all this!! For instance I took her out for a good old gallop today and we must have reached 40/45 miles an hour at least, maybe even more than that, yes more than that! Horses are only fat due to owners having no care whatsoever in the world for them and they are only as lazy as people make them. Fair enough some riding school cobs can become a little lethargic, hell, I would be after doing so many hours a week and doing the same old thing every day. Even the dumbest person in the world would tell you how boring that must feel!!

I personally think there should be a thread on here asking people why the hell they would want a TB or a WB etc (apart from looking good of course!) for they are the most wimpyest, skittyest, good for nothing horses I have ever known and not one of them have I ever known to be sane. They are always keen to end up in a ditch or freak out about nothing known to man and are always causing their owners grief and worry due to constant vet bills and constantly going lame over the most teeniest scratch imaginable. 

I think the reason this thread has cropped up is due to people being afraid of the strength that a cob can master and they know that they are not going to win against it for love nor money. For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet. Cobs are also very loyal, loveable, friendly, hardy, trustworthy and honest horses ever known to man so seriously people think before you judge!

I'd love for these so called haters to come and ride my girl and see how hard it is to control her on a good day! That said, I think people seriously need to grow up about cobs and only state their opinion when they really get to know one properly!!

Ta ta for now, I hope I haven't offended anyone (!) not that I care anyway! Call it payback for the rubbish that has come out of stupid peoples minds!!

Heather xx


----------



## JennBags (27 December 2011)

Ah, so that's why people want to own cobs.  They get more from the meat-man for them!


----------



## Libby Boo (27 December 2011)

SSSOOOO BORED OF THIS POST!!!

Merry Christmas and seasons greetings to all the Cob and TB owners out there!!!! XXX

P.S I have a big hairy cob!!


----------



## rhino (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			For instance I took her out for a good old gallop today and we must have reached 40/45 miles an hour at least, maybe even more than that, yes more than that!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing!














Amazing amount of *******s I mean 

When Secretariat set the world record for 1 1/2 miles in 1973 in the Belmont Stakes, which still stands, doing it in 2 mins 24, he averaged 37.5 mph.


And your cob can do more than 45mph!   PMSL!!


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Amazing!
ing amount of *******s I mean 

When Secretariat set the world record for 1 1/2 miles in 1973 in the Belmont Stakes, which still stands, doing it in 2 mins 24, he averaged 37.5 mph.


And your cob can do more than 45mph!   PMSL!!  

Click to expand...

is it wrong i just snorted?


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Okay this has really rattled my cage. I am fed up of hearing the same old boring rubbish saying that cobs are fat, slow, lazy etc cos this seriously is not true! I myself own a Gypsy Vanner *COB* mare and she is far from all this!! For instance I took her out for a good old gallop today and we must have reached 40/45 miles an hour at least, maybe even more than that, yes more than that! Horses are only fat due to owners having no care whatsoever in the world for them and they are only as lazy as people make them. Fair enough some riding school cobs can become a little lethargic, hell, I would be after doing so many hours a week and doing the same old thing every day. Even the dumbest person in the world would tell you how boring that must feel!!

I personally think there should be a thread on here asking people why the hell they would want a TB or a WB etc (apart from looking good of course!) for they are the most wimpyest, skittyest, good for nothing horses I have ever known and not one of them have I ever known to be sane. They are always keen to end up in a ditch or freak out about nothing known to man and are always causing their owners grief and worry due to constant vet bills and constantly going lame over the most teeniest scratch imaginable. 

I think the reason this thread has cropped up is due to people being afraid of the strength that a cob can master and they know that they are not going to win against it for love nor money. For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet. Cobs are also very loyal, loveable, friendly, hardy, trustworthy and honest horses ever known to man so seriously people think before you judge!

I'd love for these so called haters to come and ride my girl and see how hard it is to control her on a good day! That said, I think people seriously need to grow up about cobs and only state their opinion when they really get to know one properly!!

Ta ta for now, I hope I haven't offended anyone (!) not that I care anyway! Call it payback for the rubbish that has come out of stupid peoples minds!!

Heather xx
		
Click to expand...

may i suggest schooling your cob so it can be controlled?


----------



## rhino (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			is it wrong i just snorted?

Click to expand...

It's even better than that, the poster's cob appears to hold the *world record* for the fastest *ever* horse!!

Up till now I believe it was the 1/4 horse 'Big' who was recorded over 1/4 mile at 43.26 mph in Mexico City.

HHO's first wondercob!


----------



## BlairandAzria (27 December 2011)

Pmsl


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			may i suggest schooling your cob so it can be controlled?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your suggestion but I will not be following it through to your snotty standards! I forgot to mention how perfect her manners are! It's not that she's bad mannered, It's because she enjoys what she does, she's excitable and is naturally strong. We do plenty of schooling on a daily basis and that is just her way of showing that she is having a good time. Sorry but that's who she is and I would never change her for the world! So I would appreciate it if you actually got over yourself and hell I wouldn't have minded if you knew me well enough to come out with things like that but please....I'd rather you didn't!


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2011)

Never mind heatherxbella, I fully understand that your cob can do 40 to 45 mph, heavens, my Section A has been known to go as fast as my TBs at up to 65mph - when they are all in the lorry together that is


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

rhino said:



			It's even better than that, the poster's cob appears to hold the *world record* for the fastest *ever* horse!!

Up till now I believe it was the 1/4 horse 'Big' who was recorded over 1/4 mile at 43.26 mph in Mexico City.

HHO's first wondercob! 

Click to expand...

Enough with the sarcasm, seriously don't you think that's getting a tad old? You really think that you would get to me with drabble like this? I don't give a damn what you or any other snotty owners say!


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Thank you for your suggestion but I will not be following it through to your snotty standards! I forgot to mention how perfect her manners are! It's not that she's bad mannered, It's because she enjoys what she does, she's excitable and is naturally strong. We do plenty of schooling on a daily basis and that is just her way of showing that she is having a good time. Sorry but that's who she is and I would never change her for the world! So I would appreciate it if you actually got over yourself and hell I wouldn't have minded if you knew me well enough to come out with things like that but please....I'd rather you didn't!
		
Click to expand...

may i suggest you think before you post, you did say she was hard to control, so i replied based upon that, im sure she is a happy cob.. that or she knows we all want to eat her and is running for her life.







hunny take a chill pill, this thread was a total joke.


----------



## rhino (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Enough with the sarcasm, seriously don't you think that's getting a tad old? You really think that you would get to me with drabble like this? I don't give a damn what you or any other snotty owners say!
		
Click to expand...

Well don't come on spouting complete rubbish then?! You have absolutely NO idea what horses I own and ride so the personal insults, as well as being unbelievably childish, are also complete rubbish 

A tip for you - the OP of this thread owns a cob. A big hairy one   So do many, many of the posters; luckily they also possess a sense of humour!

Before you condemn the OP with her comments about cobs, remember you dissed thoroughbreds and warmbloods just as much  

Generalisations are wrong. Sometimes though they can be funny


----------



## JennBags (27 December 2011)

*Quote de *hic*:
Never mind heatherxbella, I fully understand that your cob can do 40 to 45 mph, heavens, my Section A has been known to go as fast as my TBs at up to 65mph - when they are all in the lorry together that is *

Not if there were a cob in the lorry though, it would weigh it down too much


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Well don't come on spouting complete rubbish then?! You have absolutely NO idea what horses I own and ride so the personal insults, as well as being unbelievably childish, are also complete rubbish 

A tip for you - the OP of this thread owns a cob. A big hairy one   So do many, many of the posters; luckily they also possess a sense of humour!

Before you condemn the OP with her comments about cobs, remember you dissed thoroughbreds and warmbloods just as much  

Generalisations are wrong. Sometimes though they can be funny 

Click to expand...

Funny(!) My sense of humour and tolerance is usually quite good but like I said I am really peeved as to why people think of cobs in this way! Everyone is entitled to their opinion, fair enough and yes I did give my own. As many people have said it is personal preference as to what they want to own and I have always gone with cobs and will never ever change that.


----------



## monkeybum13 (27 December 2011)

JennBags said:



*Quote de *hic*:
Never mind heatherxbella, I fully understand that your cob can do 40 to 45 mph, heavens, my Section A has been known to go as fast as my TBs at up to 65mph - when they are all in the lorry together that is *

Not if there were a cob in the lorry though, it would weigh it down too much 

Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## karen_c (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			is it wrong i just snorted?

Click to expand...

G&T. All over keyboard. Again. 



*hic* said:



			Never mind heatherxbella, I fully understand that your cob can do 40 to 45 mph, heavens, my Section A has been known to go as fast as my TBs at up to 65mph - when they are all in the lorry together that is

Click to expand...

Competition for the wondercob?! 



jhoward said:



			may i suggest you think before you post, you did say she was hard to control, so i replied based upon that, im sure she is a happy cob.. that *or she knows we all want to eat her and is running for her life*.







hunny take a chill pill, this thread was a total joke.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL 
If only our feeble TB/WBs could manage such speed we might have a shot at catching her too


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Funny(!) My sense of humour and tolerance is usually quite good but like I said I am really peeved as to why people think of cobs in this way! Everyone is entitled to their opinion, fair enough and yes I did give my own. As many people have said it is personal preference as to what they want to own and I have always gone with cobs and will never ever change that.
		
Click to expand...

so you admit your cob cant really go at over 45mph....


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			may i suggest you think before you post, you did say she was hard to control, so i replied based upon that, im sure she is a happy cob.. that or she knows we all want to eat her and is running for her life.







hunny take a chill pill, this thread was a total joke.
		
Click to expand...

Calming down. Running for her life ha! You're right about her being happy and like I said I would never EVER change that and it's not that I don't school her because I ride her every day and work her hard. If this was a joke then it was a really childish one at that. Sorry for any offence taken but I am not having people constantly slagging off generally good animals!


----------



## heatherxbella (27 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			so you admit your cob cant really go at over 45mph....
		
Click to expand...

And am not admitting to anything!


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

i would as you really are looking a fool, more to the point come on kid lets be honest no hairy yak could out gallop a race horse could it . 

nxt your be telling us it jumps like milton


----------



## HappyHorses:) (27 December 2011)

Can anyone else hear the faint cackle of shils????


----------



## Bikerchickone (27 December 2011)

This thread is the best LOL I have had in ages! Nearly covered the laptop in Baileys!!! So funny! Even had non horsey hubby laughing at the cob weighing down the lorry!!

I own a WB and a cob so can comment here, WB quite slow and steady despite being 4, cob 12 years young and the most responsive ride anyone on my yard has ever had! 

Wouldn't change either of them for the world....

So can I start a thread about how useless TBs are now to get the other side going....???


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

bikerchickone said:



			This thread is the best LOL I have had in ages! Nearly covered the laptop in Baileys!!! So funny! Even had non horsey hubby laughing at the cob weighing down the lorry!!

I own a WB and a cob so can comment here, WB quite slow and steady despite being 4, cob 12 years young and the most responsive ride anyone on my yard has ever had! 

Wouldn't change either of them for the world....

So can I start a thread about how useless TBs are now to get the other side going....??? 

Click to expand...

ah but does your cob go over 45mph? if not its a major fail!


----------



## *hic* (27 December 2011)

bikerchickone said:



			So can I start a thread about how useless TBs are now to get the other side going....??? 

Click to expand...

Over the lengthy history of this thread it has been done. Several times


----------



## Alec Swan (27 December 2011)

High time that the raiding party repair to their quarters,  me thinks,  even though it is funny!!

Alec.


----------



## Shilasdair (27 December 2011)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Can anyone else hear the faint cackle of shils???? 

Click to expand...

I can!  Particularly at Heatherxbella's assertion that:
_For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet._
The scientist in me wants to analyse that one a bit further, but I can see the scientists in you lot were more interested in the impressive speed she claimed her cob reached.
I think this thread does prove my hypothesis; idiots own cobs.   
S


----------



## jhoward (27 December 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			High time that the raiding party repair to their quarters,  me thinks,  even though it is funny!!


alec.
		
Click to expand...

did you just spank us! 



Shilasdair said:



			I can!  Particularly at Heatherxbella's assertion that:
_For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet._
The scientist in me wants to analyse that one a bit further, but I can see the scientists in you lot were more interested in the impressive speed she claimed her cob reached.
I think this thread does prove my hypothesis; idiots own cobs.   
S 

Click to expand...

and along came shils


----------



## Libby Boo (27 December 2011)

..... and goodwill to all men, whether they be Cob or WB or TB owners!!!!! XX MERRY CHRISTMAS XXX


----------



## Bikerchickone (27 December 2011)

Libby Boo said:



			..... and goodwill to all men, whether they be Cob or WB or TB owners!!!!! XX MERRY CHRISTMAS XXX

Click to expand...

^ This!!!

Better not set everyone off on the TBs then and Jhoward, I'm sorry to say my cob definitely doesn't do 45mph!! He is however a wondercob lol!!

Love this forum!!


----------



## Natch (27 December 2011)

Heatherxbella's uphaul was funny (no offence intended) but I didn't find it as funny as the forum itself appearing to have had a christmas tipple and coming out with "quote de *hic*".  This childish humour on my part may be, in part, due to the discovery at my parents' house of a bottle of southern comfort which is probably at least 20 years old. Tis strong stuff


----------



## Fii (27 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Okay this has really rattled my cage. I am fed up of hearing the same old boring rubbish saying that cobs are fat, slow, lazy etc cos this seriously is not true! I myself own a Gypsy Vanner *COB* mare and she is far from all this!! For instance I took her out for a good old gallop today and we must have reached 40/45 miles an hour at least, maybe even more than that, yes more than that! Horses are only fat due to owners having no care whatsoever in the world for them and they are only as lazy as people make them. Fair enough some riding school cobs can become a little lethargic, hell, I would be after doing so many hours a week and doing the same old thing every day. Even the dumbest person in the world would tell you how boring that must feel!!

I personally think there should be a thread on here asking people why the hell they would want a TB or a WB etc (apart from looking good of course!) for they are the most wimpyest, skittyest, good for nothing horses I have ever known and not one of them have I ever known to be sane. They are always keen to end up in a ditch or freak out about nothing known to man and are always causing their owners grief and worry due to constant vet bills and constantly going lame over the most teeniest scratch imaginable. 

I think the reason this thread has cropped up is due to people being afraid of the strength that a cob can master and they know that they are not going to win against it for love nor money. For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet. Cobs are also very loyal, loveable, friendly, hardy, trustworthy and honest horses ever known to man so seriously people think before you judge!

I'd love for these so called haters to come and ride my girl and see how hard it is to control her on a good day! That said, I think people seriously need to grow up about cobs and only state their opinion when they really get to know one properly!!

Ta ta for now, I hope I haven't offended anyone (!) not that I care anyway! Call it payback for the rubbish that has come out of stupid peoples minds!!

Heather xx
		
Click to expand...

  Ever heard of tongue in cheek??
I do hope you find your sense of humour soon Heather, you will find you need it on here, otherwise you are going to get very cross very often and it really isnt good for you!!


----------



## Welshie Squisher (27 December 2011)

My cob does 45mph when he sees food


----------



## karen_c (27 December 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			My cob does 45mph when he sees food 

Click to expand...

Surely this is just the speed at which he inhales the food though, right?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (28 December 2011)

It's probably because the darn things are indestructible! This Christmas one decided to throw itself over the door of its box at the yard, and ended up wedged by the back leg for a good 15 mins. Stood quiet while we all tried to get the door open- he limped for 2 steps. TWO! The next day it was like nothing had happened- myself and the other rescuers on the other hand were nursing wrenched shoulders, backs etc.


----------



## Mince Pie (28 December 2011)

Proves the point that cobs are just thick!


----------



## tallyho! (28 December 2011)

Mince Pie said:



			Proves the point that cobs are just thick! 

Click to expand...

Thick and.... Fast!!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (28 December 2011)

Exactly! Heathers cob is faster than my ex racehorse


----------



## Natch (28 December 2011)

Stilldreamin' thats a  and  story! 

Riding nothing but cobs is responsible for my demise of riding ability I'm sure. Whereas the cobs I have ridden for the last few years I have taken on fun rides, to the beach, dressage etc without a second thought, I am currently working on a project hunter, and he is a big beast at times, so much so that I need a *shudder* NECKSTRAP!! I hope I regain the ability to ride proper horses again soonl!


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Is it really bad that I'm still giggling about the 45 mile an hour cob this morning?


----------



## Natch (28 December 2011)

And I repeat...


----------



## AbbeyandApache1 (28 December 2011)

Cos they are real sweeties- my pony is a traditional cob and I couldnt ask for a better one- he's sweet pretty and great fun to be with- you're just jealous


----------



## Redlet the Nedlet x (28 December 2011)

Personally I find this to be the biggest load of tripe I have ever read! They are only fat if you don't feed them correctly, lazy if you don't ride them correctly, hairy if you don't clip them in winter and I have never, ever known a bad tempered cob! I would always choose a cob over a warmblood or TB, the stockier the better! It's down to personal opinion, that is my opinion and we clearly know yours even if it is ever so slightly ill-educated


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

And still they keep coming...  

This is the forum equivalent of Willy Wonka's Everlasting Gobstopper


----------



## Redlet the Nedlet x (28 December 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi74stXmHLc

now tell me they're fat, hairy and lazy!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 December 2011)

It's the thread that keeps on giving...  

The Duracell thread...

The unstoppable cob thread


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Redlet the Nedlet x said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi74stXmHLc

now tell me they're fat, hairy and lazy!
		
Click to expand...

i think he must be, he only reached 40MPH .. not like Hs 45mph. your cob is not a wonder cob sorry


----------



## Sheep (28 December 2011)

This has given me a great laugh this afternoon 

I wonder how many cob owners actually wanted to buy a cob when they first set off horse-shopping? Or if they just 'ended up' with a cob? 

I mean, did the cob owners even 'want' to own cobs? I bet few little girls dream of plodding (not at 45mph) down the road on the (wide) back of a hairy legged, moustachioed beastie.


----------



## numptynoelle (28 December 2011)

Wonder cob? Looks a good buy to me


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

I knew I should have trademarked 'Wondercob' when I had the chance.... Now everyone is using it willy-nilly


----------



## caramel (28 December 2011)

uh-oh. Can I just add (without going off on one) that yes, I did take slight offence at her remark about TB's. Yes I've had a lot of vet bills, and yes he's caused a lot of worry, but he's the one nannying spooky cobs out! I know Heather and I think my boy was the TB she was on about  Wimpy? He's braver than her cob, skitty? He controls himself. Wants to go into a ditch?? eh?? 
I personally wouldn't own a cob. I've ridden loads and know some great ones, but they're simply not for me. Everyone has their own individual preference.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (28 December 2011)

I like the fact that standing next to a cob built like a brick sh&thouse I look alot slimmer


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

caramel said:



			uh-oh. Can I just add (without going off on one) that yes, I did take slight offence at her remark about TB's. Yes I've had a lot of vet bills, and yes he's caused a lot of worry, but he's the one nannying spooky cobs out! I know Heather and I think my boy was the TB she was on about  Wimpy? He's braver than her cob, skitty? He controls himself. Wants to go into a ditch?? eh?? 
I personally wouldn't own a cob. I've ridden loads and know some great ones, but they're simply not for me. Everyone has their own individual preference.
		
Click to expand...

ahhh but i bet said tb cant reach record speeds of 45mph....


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			ahhh but i bet said tb cant reach record speeds of 45mph....

Click to expand...

It was *more than* 45 mph JH, anyone would think you are being deliberately awkward!


----------



## Spiritedly (28 December 2011)

I always said I wouldn't get a cob because My legs couldn't open wide enough  but since I started yoga this is no longer a problem


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

rhino said:



			It was *more than* 45 mph JH, anyone would think you are being deliberately awkward!   

Click to expand...

doh  *facepalm*


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

rhino said:



			It's even better than that, the poster's cob appears to hold the *world record* for the fastest *ever* horse!!

Up till now I believe it was the 1/4 horse 'Big' who was recorded over 1/4 mile at 43.26 mph in Mexico City.

HHO's first wondercob! 

Click to expand...




The Naughty Elf said:



			Pmsl  

Click to expand...




jhoward said:



			may i suggest you think before you post, you did say she was hard to control, so i replied based upon that, im sure she is a happy cob.. that or she knows we all want to eat her and is running for her life.







hunny take a chill pill, this thread was a total joke.
		
Click to expand...




JennBags said:



*Quote de *hic*:
Never mind heatherxbella, I fully understand that your cob can do 40 to 45 mph, heavens, my Section A has been known to go as fast as my TBs at up to 65mph - when they are all in the lorry together that is *

Not if there were a cob in the lorry though, it would weigh it down too much 

Click to expand...




karen_c said:



			G&T. All over keyboard. Again. 



Competition for the wondercob?! 



PMSL 
If only our feeble TB/WBs could manage such speed we might have a shot at catching her too 

Click to expand...




Shilasdair said:



			I can!  Particularly at Heatherxbella's assertion that:
_For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet._
The scientist in me wants to analyse that one a bit further, but I can see the scientists in you lot were more interested in the impressive speed she claimed her cob reached.
I think this thread does prove my hypothesis; idiots own cobs.   
S 

Click to expand...




Season's Bleatings said:



			This has given me a great laugh this afternoon 

I wonder how many cob owners actually wanted to buy a cob when they first set off horse-shopping? Or if they just 'ended up' with a cob? 

I mean, did the cob owners even 'want' to own cobs? I bet few little girls dream of plodding (not at 45mph) down the road on the (wide) back of a hairy legged, moustachioed beastie.
		
Click to expand...

I, being sane and sensible have only one thing to say on the matter, and that is:
















All the above posters are trolls


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Prancer and Vixen said:



I, being sane and sensible have only one thing to say on the matter, and that is:

All the above posters are trolls

Click to expand...

Shut it trollface


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			I totally agree with Happyhorses .
Being the wrong side of 20st I too like to have a big sturdy cob to stand beside to make me look slimmer.
		
Click to expand...

is that your cob in your avatar


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

oh cool just that he looked a tad small in the piccie.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (28 December 2011)

One of my cobs has an arse bigger than   
He also has a nice big wide back that fits my 2 cheeks perfectly  

But he's not hairy, I full clip him which according to another thread makes me vain and cruel............................lol

Vain + cob............spot the deliberate mistake


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

oh i am pleased, i was about to suggest you gave the poor sod a rest. damn christmas EH.. dont worry im sure a few more days hunting and you will sweat it off along with your cob


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			oh i am pleased, i was about to suggest you gave the poor sod a rest. damn christmas EH.. dont worry im sure a few more days hunting and you will sweat it off along with your cob

Click to expand...

tears... JH, I have tears


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			..and that was before I tucked Into Christmas !
		
Click to expand...

You *ate* Santa?


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

rhino said:



			You *ate* Santa?   

Click to expand...

thank god he only comes once a year..


----------



## 4faults (28 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Okay this has really rattled my cage. I am fed up of hearing the same old boring rubbish saying that cobs are fat, slow, lazy etc cos this seriously is not true! I myself own a Gypsy Vanner *COB* mare and she is far from all this!! For instance I took her out for a good old gallop today and we must have reached 40/45 miles an hour at least, maybe even more than that, yes more than that! Horses are only fat due to owners having no care whatsoever in the world for them and they are only as lazy as people make them. Fair enough some riding school cobs can become a little lethargic, hell, I would be after doing so many hours a week and doing the same old thing every day. Even the dumbest person in the world would tell you how boring that must feel!!

I personally think there should be a thread on here asking people why the hell they would want a TB or a WB etc (apart from looking good of course!) for they are* the most wimpyest, skittyest, good for nothing horses I have ever known and not one of them have I ever known to be sane. They are always keen to end up in a ditch or freak out about nothing known to man and are always causing their owners grief and worry due to constant vet bills and constantly going lame over the most teeniest scratch imaginable. *
I think the reason this thread has cropped up is due to people being afraid of the strength that a cob can master and they know that they are not going to win against it for love nor money. For cobs are one of the most strongest species of Equine upon this planet. Cobs are also very loyal, loveable, friendly, hardy, trustworthy and honest horses ever known to man *so seriously people think before you judge!*I'd love for these so called haters to come and ride my girl and see how hard it is to control her on a good day! That said, I think people seriously need to grow up about cobs and only state their opinion when they really get to know one properly!!

Ta ta for now, I hope I haven't offended anyone (!) not that I care anyway! Call it payback for the rubbish that has come out of stupid peoples minds!!

Heather xx
		
Click to expand...

Haha I love this thread it has given me hours of entertainment over the time it has been going.
 I do think this hypocrite above needs to get a grip though

Some the nastiest most skittish horses I have known have been cobs lol 

Keep the entertainment coming


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			thank god he only comes once a year..
		
Click to expand...

Normally that would be grounds for complaint jh....


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

thang god for the french meat horses beong brought over eh, not only can they carry heffiers but they plough the fields on route.. and when they are knackered the owners still get 500 quid for them.. total win win situations. 

although i wouldnt call one a cob..


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			thank god he only comes once a year..
		
Click to expand...

If I was with santa... I'd expect him to 'come' every morning and night _at least_ or I'd turn into the grinch


----------



## alliersv1 (28 December 2011)

I NEVER tire of this thread!! 

Some great bites since last time it was resurrected!


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			thang god for the french meat horses beong brought over eh, not only can they carry heffiers but they plough the fields on route.. and when they are knackered the owners still get 500 quid for them.. total win win situations. 

although i wouldnt call one a cob.. 

Click to expand...

I know,  and if you have 'em killed in winter you can request their skin and make fantastic 'huggle coats' and 'uggy type boots' to keep you a warm and sexy trend setter so nothing goes to waste... all about the carbon footprint me


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Prancer and Vixen said:



			If I was with santa... I'd expect him to 'come' every morning and night _at least_ or I'd turn into the grinch

Click to expand...

And then HG would hunt you down and you'd be hogtied before you know it! 
















Oh, I forgot, you'd _like_ that


----------



## BlairandAzria (28 December 2011)

Prancer and Vixen said:



			If I was with santa... I'd expect him to 'come' every morning and night _at least_ or I'd turn into the grinch

Click to expand...

blimey o'reilly thats some stamina for an old beardy  you'd wear the poor bu gger out! 



pppsssssstssttttt- i really like that cob in the youtube clip is he yours redthenedlet?


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			My friend and I did think of getting one of those but we have such fun on our shetlands
		
Click to expand...

just out of intrest.. can yours do 45 mph PLUS with your big butty on it? 

i think youd beat that H bird hands down.


----------



## tallyho! (28 December 2011)

Eeewwwwww this thread just got a bit wrong!!

Can we just stick to cobnobbing please?


----------



## ridefast (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			Oh yes he can !!!
We burnt off a JAG on our way to the boxing day meet.! Mind you he had had a day of on Christmas day so he was full of beans!
		
Click to expand...

You fed your horse beans? How mean! Mine had a whole goose along with all the roast veg


----------



## caramel (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			ahhh but i bet said tb cant reach record speeds of 45mph....

Click to expand...

maybe maybe not. Can't say I've taken him for a spin yet! He did win several races though. I'll leave that to you to think about! When I have I'll get back to you!


----------



## ridefast (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			do you go really fast?
		
Click to expand...

I go super fast, yesterday I think we were walking at nearly 2 miles an hour, OR FASTER!! Bet you're jealous of my huge cob now


----------



## ridefast (28 December 2011)

We won the sack race and the egg race - he ate the most eggs there out of all the other cobs.


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			See this where YOU are going to jealous because me and my shetland can both get in the sack and boy he for a like the clappers!
		
Click to expand...

I can think of better things to be in the sack with than a shetland tbh


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			My friend and I did think of getting one of those but we have such fun on our shetlands
		
Click to expand...




rhino said:



			I can think of better things to be in the sack with than a shetland tbh  

Click to expand...

such as


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			Rhino..is the first part of your name Spearmint ?
		
Click to expand...

 How did you guess?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 December 2011)

Why on Earth would you NOT want to own a cob..????????????
My friend owns two and they are fab little horses, the only reason I dont have one is because they are all a bit on the small side for me....soooooo I have a Clydesdale instead lol. I LOVE heavy horses, they have fab temperaments/personalities. I also have 2 Sports Horses (mainly ID so chunky) and a grumpy, moody git of a TB...I know which I prefer..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			Why on Earth would you NOT want to own a cob..????????????
My friend owns two and they are fab little horses, the only reason I dont have one is because they are all a bit on the small side for me....soooooo I have a Clydesdale instead lol. I LOVE heavy horses, they have fab temperaments/personalities. I also have 2 Sports Horses (mainly ID so chunky) and a grumpy, moody git of a TB...I know which I prefer..!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

ohhh god *groans* another troll .. 

SHILSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Queenbee (28 December 2011)

rhino said:



			And then HG would hunt you down and you'd be hogtied before you know it! 
















Oh, I forgot, you'd _like_ that  

Click to expand...

I wait with fresh minty and baited breath LOL 


The Naughty Elf said:



			blimey o'reilly thats some stamina for an old beardy  you'd wear the poor bu gger out! 


?
		
Click to expand...

Not unless I was married to him and he had a lot of money and a heart complaint




Just-finished-wrapping said:



			Oh yes he can !!!
We burnt off a JAG on our way to the boxing day meet.! Mind you he had had a day of on Christmas day so he was full of beans!
		
Click to expand...

I bet Jack was piddled off, he told me he wanted them for his beanstalk LOL


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			Cos if I was your mummy I would wash your mouth out with soap
		
Click to expand...

come and join us in the bar in soap box, ... theres some men on offer...


----------



## rhino (28 December 2011)

jhoward said:



			come and join us in the bar in soap box, ... theres some men on offer... 

Click to expand...

More of a 'sacrificial' offering than anything else really, nothing to get excited about


----------



## jhoward (28 December 2011)

Just-finished-wrapping said:



			Hi heavyhorsehugger !
Don't worry about a cob being on the small side for you..
I'm on the wrong side of 20 st and I hunt my 14hh cob all day .
Nothing should stop you riding whatever size MAN you want too
		
Click to expand...

ohh i say you are naughty


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 December 2011)

Hahaha its not my weight thats the issue, Im not all that heavy, its the fact that Im nearly 6ft tall and I feel like a wally on a 14.2 lol. Though I do school my friends coloured 14.2 cob and hack him out but he feels tiny to me. So as I love my heavy horses (hence HeavyHorseHugger) I bought a 17.2hh Clydie instead....and I ADORE him


----------



## heatherxbella (28 December 2011)

caramel said:



			uh-oh. Can I just add (without going off on one) that yes, I did take slight offence at her remark about TB's. Yes I've had a lot of vet bills, and yes he's caused a lot of worry, but he's the one nannying spooky cobs out! I know Heather and I think my boy was the TB she was on about  Wimpy? He's braver than her cob, skitty? He controls himself. Wants to go into a ditch?? eh?? 
I personally wouldn't own a cob. I've ridden loads and know some great ones, but they're simply not for me. Everyone has their own individual preference.
		
Click to expand...

Completely irrelevant, for one I was not going on about Handy at all as I said to you earlier today about not taking it personally because he's a genuinely good TB and a hell of a lot different from the rest. Also the comment about him being "braver" than Bella is completely untrue as we both know that they are as bad as each other when they get scared and you know it - remember our first hack together how bad they got?! Haven't replied to this for an argument but just wanted to get a few facts straight before people start judging me or Bella.  And I will appologise now for any offence taken, yes I did say a few hurtful things but so have a lot of people on here hence my take on things! And yes maybe I did over exaggerate about Bella reaching silly miles an hour but I just wanted to get my point across that she nor any other cobs out there are lazy and can really move when they want to!


----------



## Shilasdair (28 December 2011)

heatherxbella said:



			Completely irrelevant, for one I was not going on about Handy at all as I said to you earlier today about not taking it personally because he's a genuinely good TB and a hell of a lot different from the rest. Also the comment about him being "braver" than Bella is completely untrue as we both know that they are as bad as each other when they get scared and you know it - remember our first hack together how bad they got?! Haven't replied to this for an argument but just wanted to get a few facts straight before people start judging me or Bella.  And I will appologise now for any offence taken, yes I did say a few hurtful things but so have a lot of people on here hence my take on things! And yes maybe I did over exaggerate about Bella reaching silly miles an hour but I just wanted to get my point across that she nor any other cobs out there are lazy and can really move when they want to!
		
Click to expand...

I sense the end of a beautiful friendship.
S


----------



## heatherxbella (28 December 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I sense the end of a beautiful friendship.
S 

Click to expand...

Doubt it, she will be fine. I was very polite and did speak to her today about it so she knows it's not all about him


----------



## karen_c (28 December 2011)

Spiritedly said:



			I always said I wouldn't get a cob because My legs couldn't open wide enough  but since I started yoga this is no longer a problem 

Click to expand...





Prancer and Vixen said:



I, being sane and sensible have only one thing to say on the matter, and that is:
















All the above posters are trolls

Click to expand...

*Traitor!*



rhino said:



			Shut it trollface 

Click to expand...

^^ What they said!


----------



## Natch (29 December 2011)

AWESOME! Tell me oh troll who likes cobs, how did you get so many different usernames past tfc?!


----------



## Shilasdair (5 January 2012)

I'd just like to point out that this lovely thread is apparently number one in the 'Top 5 H & H forum topics this week'.
Just proves how many people agree with me regarding cobs...
S


----------



## angelish (5 January 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I'd just like to point out that this lovely thread is apparently number one in the 'Top 5 H & H forum topics this week'.
Just proves how many people agree with me regarding cobs...
S 

Click to expand...

excellent well done


----------



## rhino (5 January 2012)

Now *that* calls for a celebration


----------



## Shilasdair (5 January 2012)

angelish said:



			excellent well done 

Click to expand...

Should angelic people like you be agreeing with daemons, I wonder?
S


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 January 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I'd just like to point out that this lovely thread is apparently number one in the 'Top 5 H & H forum topics this week'.
Just proves how many people agree with me regarding cobs...
S 

Click to expand...



At last!

Well done


----------



## Fantasy_World (5 January 2012)

In answer to the question because they taste great with a bit of ham, cheese and pickle


----------



## Shilasdair (5 January 2012)

tinselunicorn said:



			At last!

Well done

Click to expand...

* _Shilasdair blushes_ *

Why, thank you!
I'd just like to thank my mother, my agent, TFC, the gullible fools who answered my OP...and all those who have believed in me during my daemonic career.
Snigger.
S


----------



## numptynoelle (5 January 2012)

Fantasy_World said:



			In answer to the question because they taste great with a bit of ham, cheese and pickle 

Click to expand...

This made me snort wine out my nose - it hurts, but worth it! I would say it was rather undignified of me, but my dignity was lost a long time ago never to return...


----------



## numptynoelle (5 January 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			* _Shilasdair blushes_ *

Why, thank you!
I'd just like to thank my mother, my agent, TFC, the gullible fools who answered my OP...and all those who have believed in me during my daemonic career.
Snigger.
S 

Click to expand...

Excellent speech m'lady-daemon


----------



## Fantasy_World (5 January 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			This made me snort wine out my nose - it hurts, but worth it! I would say it was rather undignified of me, but my dignity was lost a long time ago never to return...  

Click to expand...

Lol I've done that a few times and agree it hurts, but not as much as one's dignity when out somewhere eating and you laugh and snort not only over your yourself but other people too lmao


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 January 2012)

Fantasy_World said:



			In answer to the question because they taste great with a bit of ham, cheese and pickle 

Click to expand...

I'm hungry.....


----------



## HappyHorses:) (5 January 2012)

How's your cob doing shils??


----------



## Natch (5 January 2012)

The people at H&H haven't got a very good memory, have they? Because it's made top 5 before


----------



## tonitot (5 January 2012)

This is completely off topic but .. Shilasdair, how do you pronounce your username? It's been bugging me for ages!


----------



## brighteyes (6 January 2012)

(psst - she got her name off a ball of wool...  ) She's actually a luxury 4 ply 

Look!


----------



## tonitot (6 January 2012)

now that explains a lot ...


----------



## lesleyb (7 January 2012)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

love it!  Great pic! 

are you jobo on BD?
Ive only just joined on here and am comforted to learn that there are OPs like this here too.


----------



## indie999 (7 January 2012)

Fantastic comical personalities and consant source of amusement! Live out 24/7 in all weathers so its easier life for moi.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 January 2012)

lesleyb said:



			love it!  Great pic! 

are you jobo on BD?
Ive only just joined on here and am comforted to learn that there are OPs like this here too.
		
Click to expand...

I always like to be 'comforting'.
Would you like a hug?
S


----------



## JFTDWS (18 January 2012)

That would be "comforting" like the deep, luxurious lining of an expensive coffin, I presume?


----------



## Shilasdair (18 January 2012)

JFTD said:



			That would be "comforting" like the deep, luxurious lining of an expensive coffin, I presume?
		
Click to expand...

I think a useful descriptive word would be 'constrict'.
S


----------



## shaskeen (26 January 2012)

Oh dear perhaps the one you rode knew that you were a crap rider and responded accordingly


----------



## rhino (26 January 2012)

And on... and on...


----------



## Mrs B (26 January 2012)

shaskeen said:



			Oh dear perhaps the one you rode knew that you were a crap rider and responded accordingly
		
Click to expand...

*yells*

SHIIIIIIILLLLLLS!

You've caught another one...


----------



## JFTDWS (26 January 2012)

another one bites the... bait


----------



## *hic* (26 January 2012)

shaskeen said:



			Oh dear

Such a narrow minded person!!  Can your 'blood horse or warmblood' gain over 75% in a novice dressage test, was a prolific winning show cob, working cob, open working hunter, hunter, won le trec, showjumping, long distance riding

You can buy a blood horse or warmblood for next to nothing you couldnt even imagine owning a cob like Rosie O'Grady

Thankfully I also have her daughter and granddaughter, aren't I the lucky one!!!

P.S. It was only last weekend at the age of 20 that she won these dressage classes beating your posh warmbloods etc hee hee - Last 8 dressage tests with scores of over 75%
		
Click to expand...

Er shaskeen you responded already to this - 10 months ago! I don't think you liked it much then either


----------



## acw295 (26 January 2012)

I like Welsh Cobs but not gypsy cobs 

Loathe Dumbbloods (yuck!) and Tb's whose feet and legs fall off all the time.

But have never understood how people can prefer horses to ponies - ponies are infinitely better than horses, live longer, break less often and are just much more fun to own. Horses are invariably dull


----------



## Miss B (27 January 2012)

Why wouldn't we? My Normandy cob has won dressage classes (even with her stumpy legs) and is jumping British Novice.
I love the faces of other riders when we are in the collecting ring. They immediately have discounted us as any kind of competition and then get a bit of a shock.
Cobs may not be everyone's cup of tea, and i'm pretty sure that the initial post was written to provoke 102 pages of responses, but I have found them to be honest, willing, hardworking and perfect for me.
I love ALL horses, but choose to ride a stumpy legged, barrel bellied cob, with the most amazing personality.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2012)

Miss B said:



			i'm pretty sure that the initial post was written to provoke 102 pages of responses
		
Click to expand...

154 on the standard settings, to give the daemon her due...


----------



## rhino (27 January 2012)

JFTD said:



			154 on the standard settings, to give the daemon her due...
		
Click to expand...

Mine's only on 39 pages

*smug face*


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2012)

are you belittling the daemon's achievements? 

That is a dangerous game, even for a rhino


----------



## Shilasdair (2 February 2012)

Just popped in to empty the net.  
S


----------



## MeganLindsx (2 February 2012)

My friend won the novice nationals on her Welsh cob last year!!

Not bad for a fat, lazy, hairy pony!


----------



## rhino (2 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			My friend won the novice nationals on her Welsh cob last year!!

Not bad for a fat, lazy, hairy pony! 

Click to expand...

Hmm, decent attempt I suppose, but couldn't you be, like, a bit _ranty-er_?


----------



## Shilasdair (2 February 2012)

rhino said:



			Hmm, decent attempt I suppose, but couldn't you be, like, a bit _ranty-er_? 

Click to expand...

Yes, only 1/10 for effort with that pro-cobber, I'm afraid.
S


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Yes, only 1/10 for effort with that pro-cobber, I'm afraid.
S 

Click to expand...

OI! Stop upping your own thread, Missus 

I thought you were busy polishing miscreant souls in SB. What d'you use for the bad 'uns btw? Duragit?


----------



## MeganLindsx (2 February 2012)

Sorry I forgot to include that it came fourth at Badminton this year. Its going quite downhill as it won it last year with record xc times..


(I have to add I'm quite simple and wit isn't what it used to be! )


----------



## Shilasdair (2 February 2012)

MeganLindsx said:



			(I have to add I'm quite simple and wit isn't what it used to be! )
		
Click to expand...

Awww you didn't _have_ to add that, trust me. 
S


----------



## MeganLindsx (2 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Awww you didn't _have_ to add that, trust me. 
S 

Click to expand...

Ha probably goes without saying!!


----------



## Spellbound13 (2 February 2012)

My question is, why do people not like cobs? and why do people like other dainty breeds?


My arab was p2s in the summer and I loved him to bits, but now ive just broken my gypsy cob, im a complete cob convert


----------



## Spellbound13 (2 February 2012)

ihatework said:



			You bored?!



1) They do not cost ££££ to feed. In fact you can leave them in a bare field and they are better off for it.
2) They don't seem to give 2 hoots about all the flies, no lumps, bumps or diva moments
3) when they get a whopping great kick that would have a wussy sporthorse pumped full of AB's and bute and waving a sick note, the PP's just need a quick hose and back to work good as new
4) They appear to have excellent 4WD, offroading on a PP is more fun than I ever imagined
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more


----------



## Abz88 (2 February 2012)

Used to ride ex-racer loads, help re-train them, loaned an ex-racer for ages and to be honest, always have much much more fun on a cob! Mine is a Welsh Sec D who has much more ellegant and beautiful stride than any racer I've ridden. She is FAST and eager - in no way lazy and she make me feel much much safer than the racers. Cobs are proper horses, it's only in the last few hundred years that people wanted poncy horses - things so highly breed they cant survive a winter without 5 rugs! I like looking forward and being able to see a solid neck and shoulders in front of me, rather than a thin meager neck and shoulders.

Good experience of all types of horse, cobs and heavies are best hands and hooves down. 

And I love my mare's 'beard'....makes me feel better about mine


----------



## Shilasdair (2 February 2012)

Abz88 said:



			And I love my mare's 'beard'....makes me feel better about mine
		
Click to expand...

  These damn newbies aren't what they used to be!
Bearded pacifist pro-cobbers.
S


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



  These damn newbies aren't what they used to be!
Bearded pacifist pro-cobbers.
S 

Click to expand...

Can't even rely on them to wear socks and sandals these days, seeing as how shoes are cruel


----------



## Fii (2 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



  These damn newbies aren't what they used to be!
Bearded pacifist pro-cobbers.
S 

Click to expand...

You are loosing your touch Shils!!
 Maybe you should start another thought provoking thread...
 Or should that just read ,...provoking...


----------



## Fii (2 February 2012)

*Waves at mrs B,*   Hello, havent spoken to you for ages!!!! how are you??


----------



## Shilasdair (2 February 2012)

Fii said:



			You are loosing your touch Shils!!
 Maybe you should start another thought provoking thread...
 Or should that just read ,...provoking...

Click to expand...

Yes, in NL I think we'd better leave thoughts out of it.
S


----------



## Mrs B (2 February 2012)

Fii said:



			*Waves at mrs B,*   Hello, havent spoken to you for ages!!!! how are you??  

Click to expand...

Hello Fii!   *waves back* I'm ok for the time of year, ta! And you?


----------



## Fii (2 February 2012)

Mrs B said:



			Hello Fii!   *waves back* I'm ok for the time of year, ta! And you?
		
Click to expand...

A bit chilly, but not so bad thanks.


----------



## RedRum13 (2 February 2012)

Because people pick their horses not on their breed but on their suitability and temperament. I hve welshys and TBs... would let anyone ride the TB but my welshy is none as "dangerous" but hes just misunderstood really. Sooo I think your idea of cobs may be slightly disorientated to be honest lol


----------



## Beausmate (2 February 2012)

Why would anyone want to own a horse at all?  They're all totally vile, only things they're good for are eating and making glue.


----------



## ConnieLove (5 February 2012)

Beausmate said:



			Why would anyone want to own a horse at all?  They're all totally vile, only things they're good for are eating and making glue.
		
Click to expand...

As my dad always said, "£50 notes in one end - S*** out the other."


----------



## DottyConnection (5 February 2012)

See until I brought my hairy hunting pony I would have agreed with this. 2 years ago he was fat, hairy and pretty undesirable but my god he could jump and would hunt all day long. Since then he has turned his hand to BSJA to newcomers, ran two BE90s only having faults xc because I'm a wimp, affiliated dressage on a ticket being placed in his first ever elementary whilst still taking my mum out hunting safely all day and jump whatever she fancies!

Our aim for this year is workers. He is far more consistent and reliable than my beautifully bred warmblood and certainly probably worth more nowadays!

Anybody who writes like this is narrow minded and quite frankly just rude. If you want to ride a proper horse, come and ride my cob!


----------



## rhino (5 February 2012)

DottyConnection said:



			Anybody who writes like this is narrow minded and quite frankly just rude. If you want to ride a proper horse, come and ride my cob!
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo, I though this thread was going to go a whole week without a 'bite'

Quick, tell Shils


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 February 2012)

No do NOT tell Shils!


----------



## Mrs B (6 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			Who cares if its a cob, a warmblood, a TB or a shetland! Some of your comments seems very shallow!  Horses are beautiful sentient beings and you should be proud of whatever you have! Lets hope the person who posted such a petty post is 6ft tall n size 8!!!! 

Click to expand...

Nope. Daemons are small and have hair on the bits that aren't scaly...


----------



## Mrs B (6 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			sentient [&#712;s&#603;nt&#618;&#601;nt]
adj
having the power of sense perception or sensation; conscious
n
Rare a sentient person or thing
[from Latin senti&#275;ns feeling, from sent&#299;re to perceive]
		
Click to expand...

Errr... I am aware of the meaning of sentient, ta! The daemon I was referring to is the OP


----------



## Mrs B (6 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



 ooppps I am sorry! OP original post? 

Click to expand...

No worries and yes  Have fun on the forum!


----------



## rhino (6 February 2012)

FanyDuChamp said:



			No do NOT tell Shils!
		
Click to expand...

Oh pretty please? x


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 February 2012)

rhino said:



			Oh pretty please? x
		
Click to expand...

NO! Be told!
FDC


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2012)

DottyConnection said:



			Anybody who writes like this is narrow minded and quite frankly just rude. If you want to ride a proper horse, come and ride my cob!
		
Click to expand...

Never!  People might see me.
Besides, I'd rather ride a buffalo.  And it would probably have more chance of doing 'workers'.
S


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			sentient [&#712;s&#603;nt&#618;&#601;nt]
adj
having the power of sense perception or sensation; conscious
n
Rare a sentient person or thing
[from Latin senti&#275;ns feeling, from sent&#299;re to perceive]
		
Click to expand...

I put it to you that if cobs really were 'sentient' beings, then they'd shift a bit quicker when their chubby riders do the pony club kicks that 'thwack' off the layer of fat on their ribs?
S


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			There's no need they quite like the occasional shiatsu massage especially when it bruises their chubby riders ego! 

Click to expand...

I do think it's shocking when newbies like yourself have the audacity to post without reading the whole thread first. 
S


----------



## JFTDWS (8 February 2012)

More to the point, "dare.to.go.bare", are you advocating a nudist forum?  

You and the daemon might have something in common


----------



## JFTDWS (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			Barefoot???? Without shoes not clothes!
		
Click to expand...

Really?  I presumed you intended bareback, but ended up suggesting nudity.

Barefoot is far less interesting


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			Barefoot???? Without shoes not clothes!
		
Click to expand...

Aw don't be shy.
I can just imagine you sitting typing starkers.
We have asked TFC (forum admin) for a separate sub forum for we nudists - and you'd be more than welcome to join?
S


----------



## Mike007 (8 February 2012)

Brrrrr,this is no weather to go about starkers,unless you are a polar bear ......or a cob


----------



## Fii (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			I find it rather strange how your imagination works?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Shils IS very strange...very strange indeed!!

 But you have to understand, it is very hot where she is, and the screaming plays with her mind!!


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2012)

Fii said:



			Exactly, Shils IS very strange...very strange indeed!!

 But you have to understand, it is very hot where she is, and the screaming plays with her mind!!  

Click to expand...

It is nearly as loud as the screaming of riding instructors trying to get cobs to move out of halt.
S


----------



## DH1 (8 February 2012)

dare.to.go.bare said:



			I find it rather strange how your imagination works?
		
Click to expand...

 Best not to contemplate that I think, you'll drive yourself mad

Some say she only comes out at night, some say H&H very own hellion is not of this world.
I like to think of her as H&H esoteric version of The Stig


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			It is nearly as loud as the screaming of riding instructors trying to get cobs to move out of halt.
S 

Click to expand...

That's not quite fair - they also have to scream at them once on the move...the famous shuffley death-shuffle of the cob-bed beast haunts the dreams and nightmares of many an instructor. 


Apparently


----------



## stargirl88 (8 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			It is nearly as loud as the screaming of riding instructors trying to get cobs to move out of halt.
S 

Click to expand...

HA! Made me chuckle


----------



## Shilasdair (16 February 2012)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
S


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (16 February 2012)

You are all sooo wrong !!!!
You havnt seen MY cob...
He is by Myhossisthebestever out of a godthishossiscrap mare ...
Read it and weep folks !!!!


----------



## jhoward (17 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			You are all sooo wrong !!!!
You havnt seen MY cob...
He is by Myhossisthebestever out of a godthishossiscrap mare ...
Read it and weep folks !!!!
		
Click to expand...

but does it do 45MPH... NOPE FAILLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## kippen64 (17 February 2012)

I live in Australia the land of the Thoroughbred and where many people who want happy plodders ride Standardbreds. If I ever get the opportunity to own a truly classy cob with enough looks to get to HOYS. With a head like a lady's maid and a bum like a cook, true substance (not just fat), masses of bone, straight action and a fabulous gallop, you will hear the joyful sobbing from the UK.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (17 February 2012)

This is why people want to own cobs....

"The cob is a short legged stuffy type of small horse, stocky in appearance and capable of carrying a heavyweight rider. Its kind unflappable willing nature and impeccable manners coupled with its weight carrying ability, make it an ideal mount for a heavyweight elderly rider or indeed* anyone who is not particularly athletic*." 
from http://www.localriding.com/cob-horse.html

Move over TBs... I've found my dream horse. It sounds like a match made in heaven.  

(I had to Google.... we don't get cobs here, but inexplicably can buy bridles labelled as "cob" size, which causes some consternation in the local tackshop from time to time....)


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (17 February 2012)

But JH 
He does 46 mph so there bl**dy there !!!


----------



## Shilasdair (25 February 2012)

The-mad-cat-lady said:



			But JH 
He does 46 mph so there bl**dy there !!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, ladies and gents, I'd just like to point out that this is apparently the number 1 thread in HHO this week too.
I suspect the journalist in charge of the list has fallen asleep.
Perhaps she owns a cob, and is constantly bored...all that walk and halt?
S


----------



## rhino (25 February 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Well, ladies and gents, I'd just like to point out that this is apparently the number 1 thread in HHO this week too.
I suspect the journalist in charge of the list has fallen asleep.
Perhaps she owns a cob, and is constantly bored...all that walk and halt?
S 

Click to expand...

Again!   And *still* HHO haven't given you an award as I suggested to TFC?   So unfair!


----------



## tallyho! (25 February 2012)

Crikey!


----------



## Shilasdair (20 March 2012)

Helllllllllllloooooooooooooo
S


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Helllllllllllloooooooooooooo
S 

Click to expand...

Hiya luv, y'alriiight?


----------



## Shilasdair (20 March 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Hiya luv, y'alriiight? 

Click to expand...

S'good, innit?
S


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			S'good, innit?
S 

Click to expand...

Not really noooo. Had to look after a couple of cobs today. I feel proper poorly. All that hair gets right up yer nostrils. You need some sort of breathing apparatus just to get near 'em. Thank God, I mean, Gosh, I charged 'em for my troubles.


----------



## Spiritedly (20 March 2012)

Oh no....it's back


----------



## Shilasdair (20 March 2012)

Spiritedly said:



			Oh no....it's back 

Click to expand...

It never left.  It remained there, nibbling at the corners of your subconscious like a cob under the fenceline for single blades of grass.
S


----------



## Spiritedly (20 March 2012)

I thought some nice gypsy had plaited it then nicked it when no-one was looking


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2012)

UNDER??? Cobs don't DO under, they do more like THROUGH! They are like Rhinocerous, rhinocerouses oh sod it, rhinos with no horn.


----------



## rhino (20 March 2012)

tallyho! said:



			UNDER??? Cobs don't DO under, they do more like THROUGH! They are like Rhinocerous, rhinocerouses oh sod it, rhinos with no horn.
		
Click to expand...



Please do *not* denigrate my species by uttering their name on a thread about *cobs*


----------



## Shilasdair (20 March 2012)

tallyho! said:



			UNDER??? Cobs don't DO under, they do more like THROUGH! They are like Rhinocerous, rhinocerouses oh sod it, rhinos with no horn.
		
Click to expand...

I bow to your superior knowledge of rhinoceroses (aka cobs); I only have quality horses myself.
S


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I bow to your superior knowledge of rhinoceroses (aka cobs); I only have quality horses myself.
S 

Click to expand...

I thank you  Is my award in the post?


----------



## tallyho! (20 March 2012)

rhino said:





Please do *not* denigrate my species by uttering their name on a thread about *cobs*
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry rhino to do this to you but......
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTihjqgsDkM4Ok5tN1temh8gY0jXjz36fHJGjqiV6Dc-1Xj0l2gPA

An ungulate is an ungulate no matter how you dress it up...


----------



## respect horses (23 March 2012)

cobs are amazing, you can do everything with them! i have owned an irish cob for over two years now and you wouldnt have thought he was a cob, he is definitely not slow, can jump 1 metre 20 with ease and well all the hair eg feather etc can be clipped of, thats what i do with mine, so my horse has got the temperment of a cob, but with the ability of other horses, yes they arent as flashy, but in the end, you dont really need a flashy horse for everyday riding. i can make my cob look flashy quite easily, just by clipping and that but they are so much more economical than other horses like warmbloods. the horse i had before this one was a warmblood and by god did it cost a lot ot run it, like food cost, veterinary bill etc whereas with my cob, the food cost is minimal, veterinary fees are just for the yearly jabs so alot cheaper than warmbloods etc. but i guess its everyones opinion in the end, some people hate cobs and love the finer horses but now having a cob, id never go back to owning a finer horse as cobs are just so much more fun!


----------



## Fii (23 March 2012)

respect horses said:



			cobs are amazing, you can do everything with them! i have owned an irish cob for over two years now and you wouldnt have thought he was a cob, he is definitely not slow, can jump 1 metre 20 with ease and well all the hair eg feather etc can be clipped of, thats what i do with mine, so my horse has got the temperment of a cob, but with the ability of other horses, yes they arent as flashy, but in the end, you dont really need a flashy horse for everyday riding. i can make my cob look flashy quite easily, just by clipping and that but they are so much more economical than other horses like warmbloods. the horse i had before this one was a warmblood and by god did it cost a lot ot run it, like food cost, veterinary bill etc whereas with my cob, the food cost is minimal, veterinary fees are just for the yearly jabs so alot cheaper than warmbloods etc. but i guess its everyones opinion in the end, some people hate cobs and love the finer horses but now having a cob, id never go back to owning a finer horse as cobs are just so much more fun! 

Click to expand...

Soooo, what you are really saying is, you didnt really want a cob at all,
as you seem to have tried your hardest to disguise all its cobyness!! or is that cobishness ?  Maybe you could also try squeezing its feet into smaller shoes!!!


----------



## respect horses (23 March 2012)

well, no, im not trying to hide that he is a cob, he still looks like a cob, hes just a show cob, not a carthorse cob, theres a difference  and no, iv always wanted a cob, but it wasnt my choice before it was my mums, so iv had to have what shes always wanted. its only since iv had m cob that iv had the decision making and what not, i got to choose him whereas before my mums done all the choosing. and he also has quite smaal hoofs actually they are no were as big as a cobs should be!!

I dont see why peolple are so biased against cobs, theres nothing wrong with them, yes you can get some real ploddy ones that novices ride, but theres also ones that are sharp, that spook alot and can compete alonside the finer horses, i know mine could give them a run for their money if i wanted to, but to me its all about the fun not the competition.


----------



## Fii (24 March 2012)

respect horses said:



			well, no, im not trying to hide that he is a cob, he still looks like a cob, hes just a show cob, not a carthorse cob, theres a difference  and no, iv always wanted a cob, but it wasnt my choice before it was my mums, so iv had to have what shes always wanted. its only since iv had m cob that iv had the decision making and what not, i got to choose him whereas before my mums done all the choosing. and he also has quite smaal hoofs actually they are no were as big as a cobs should be!!

I dont see why peolple are so biased against cobs, theres nothing wrong with them, yes you can get some real ploddy ones that novices ride, but theres also ones that are sharp, that spook alot and can compete alonside the finer horses, i know mine could give them a run for their money if i wanted to, but to me its all about the fun not the competition.
		
Click to expand...

   !!


----------



## JillyB (24 March 2012)

Well I have never replied to any of Shils posts, in fact dont post much at all but as all of HHO seem to have done heres my twopenny worth.. ............
I was b ought up with showjumpers and Hunters  and we used to have a few dealers coming through to help finance them so from an early age have had all sorts. Daughter now has gone through SJ ponies to horses, and has a nice young riders horse that will hack down to 1.50 easy.But sadly golden SJer that is a total saint to do, cannot for some reason known only to her,hack down a lane.We bought a cob to school and Daughter took him hunting, he was good so went again ,16 times!!!!He has learnt the job well even jumpng a 5bar gate and some pretty impessive hedges. He accompanied his stablemate to a "proper show" and went round BN much to my amazement. I was in the anti cob clan before. He does not mind my refering to him as the cow pony BUT he costs a fortune in clipper blades and fairy to bath him. So whilst I love TBs and WBs I grudginglyadmit cobs have a place outside a Riding School and RDA but only if they are groomed to the max and clipped, yes the hair must go.Short mane tidy tail no beard (God forbid) and no feathers. Thats my view only


----------



## Mike007 (24 March 2012)

respect horses said:



			ng. and he also has quite smaal hoofs actually they are no were as big as a cobs should be!!

.
		
Click to expand...

This poster is clearly in denial


----------



## Shilasdair (24 March 2012)

JillyB said:



			Well I have never replied to any of Shils posts, in fact dont post much at all but as all of HHO seem to have done heres my twopenny worth.. ............
		
Click to expand...

You are pretty 'familiar' for someone who has never spoken to me before.  
Did you think my posts were short of views or replies, that you felt the need to honour me with an answer?  
S


----------



## JillyB (24 March 2012)

Humblest apologies , you can call me Jilly if you wish.


----------



## JillyB (24 March 2012)

Crawls back from whence she came!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (24 March 2012)

JillyB said:



			Humblest apologies , you can call me Jilly if you wish.
		
Click to expand...

Accepted.
Delighted to meet you, Jilly.
Even if you are a stinky pro-cobber.  
S


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2012)

I'm not _boasting_ but just felt the need to point out that this is the top thread in the HHO magazine.
_Again_  Someone wake that journalist up! 
And where's my commission?!
S


----------



## rhino (29 March 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I'm not _boasting_ but just felt the need to point out that this is the top thread in the HHO magazine.
_Again_  Someone wake that journalist up! 
And where's my commission?!
S 

Click to expand...

Quite agree Shils, unfortunately fatty never responded to my request. I think he must be jealous  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=516372


----------



## numptynoelle (29 March 2012)

Congratulations!  




 

Pulitzer prize is surely headed your way?   (But not the way of the H&H journo )


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2012)

rhino said:



			Quite agree Shils, unfortunately fatty never responded to my request. I think he must be jealous  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=516372

Click to expand...

I'll forgive him as he was most helpful when I requested a naturist forum - even gave me some links to some relevant websites.
Don't know how he knew about them though... 
S


----------



## Mrs B (29 March 2012)

I go away for one week - ONE WEEK! - and look what gets resurrected: the thread that won't die 

You do realise that before too long it will be termed a 'classic'; spoken of with fondness even and next thing you know, Shils will be asked to represent us at the Eurovision Song Contest.

And don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Donnie Darco (29 March 2012)

Having not read the million other replies, I'm going to say this;

ISH are the best, keep your bad tempered cobs and nutty TB's, IDxTB are the way forward! 

And MrsB, as I am the ORIGINAL thread killer, this thread will now end


----------



## Mrs B (29 March 2012)

Donnie Darco said:



			And MrsB, as I am the ORIGINAL thread killer, this thread will now end 

Click to expand...

God, but I love an optimist


----------



## tallyho! (29 March 2012)

If horses were fruit.... What would a cob be?


----------



## Fii (29 March 2012)

Donnie Darco said:



			And MrsB, as I am the ORIGINAL thread killer, this thread will now end 

Click to expand...

You wish!!  

I kill threads left right and centre, but i have posted a couple of times on this one and it still keeps going, on...and on....and on.....and.....


----------



## Mrs B (29 March 2012)

tallyho! said:



			If horses were fruit.... What would a cob be?
		
Click to expand...

A pumpkin.


----------



## rhino (29 March 2012)

tallyho! said:



			If horses were fruit.... What would a cob be?
		
Click to expand...

Tomato. Just because they say a cob is a real horse doesn't mean I believe it!


----------



## TheXRaceHorse (29 March 2012)

Cobs are known for there GOOD natures- they are not grumpy! Its usally the sharper, more uptight horses like thoroughbreds and warmbloods that have the bad temprements.
They are also Hardy! No shoes, not necessarily rugged, less 'special' feeding like warmbloods and other horses- Cobs can live of grass no need for many horse feeds and no need for supplements!  And also, they are the breeding lines of 'nicer' horses. Warmbloods have cob in them! I had a cob/appaloosa, nicest natured, slim yet with muscular legs and neck.. He was NOT lazy, very fast also He was hairy and had huge feather and mane, but we hogged and fully clipped out.. He was beautiful . Hairy is not a bad thing- With the other horses you spend money on rugs all the time!
I like cobs


----------



## tallyho! (29 March 2012)

rhino said:



			Tomato. Just because they say a cob is a real horse doesn't mean I believe it!
		
Click to expand...

That's very good


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Just visiting.
S


----------



## Auslander (3 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Just visiting.
S 

Click to expand...

Do you poke wasps nests with sticks as well?


----------



## tallyho! (3 June 2012)

Sticks? I'm sure she just uses her bare hands....


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Auslander said:



			Do you poke wasps nests with sticks as well? 

Click to expand...

I like wasps.
More than I like cobs.  
Wasps at least have a purpose in life.
S


----------



## Puppy (3 June 2012)

Oh Shils, you are naughty!!


----------



## meandmrblue (3 June 2012)

respect horses said:



			cobs are amazing, you can do everything with them! i have owned an irish cob for over two years now and you wouldnt have thought he was a cob, he is definitely not slow, can jump 1 metre 20 with ease and well all the hair eg feather etc can be clipped of, thats what i do with mine, so my horse has got the temperment of a cob, but with the ability of other horses, yes they arent as flashy, but in the end, you dont really need a flashy horse for everyday riding. i can make my cob look flashy quite easily, just by clipping and that but they are so much more economical than other horses like warmbloods. the horse i had before this one was a warmblood and by god did it cost a lot ot run it, like food cost, veterinary bill etc whereas with my cob, the food cost is minimal, veterinary fees are just for the yearly jabs so alot cheaper than warmbloods etc. but i guess its everyones opinion in the end, some people hate cobs and love the finer horses but now having a cob, id never go back to owning a finer horse as cobs are just so much more fun! 

Click to expand...

. Like


----------



## matt_m (3 June 2012)

Personally prefer real horses (cobs) to many other breeds, although for me it is about the individual horse rather than the breed. There are fast cobs and slow cobs. There are fast TB's and slow TB's!!!!!!!! Not everything conforms to the stereotype.

Of course, some people may feel that what they lack in riding ability must be made up for in buying a, what they consider, more 'prestigious' animal in the hope that their riding faults will not be picked up on because everybody is too busy working out how much the animal was purchased for  hahahaha.


----------



## meandmrblue (3 June 2012)

I love coloured cobs. But I don't love the hard work that goes with them,like washing all the hair mane feathers tail etc.also problems with mites scabby legs if you bath them it takes hours to get them sparkling for shows,but it is so worth it when people stop and remark how gorgeous they look. Maybe that's why people clip of everything cos it's so much easier to keep them clean. Anyway I love cobs they are beautiful


----------



## Natch (3 June 2012)

Morning Shilly!


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Naturally said:



			Morning Shilly! 

Click to expand...

Afternoon, Natch!
Think I may reel the nets in now?
S


----------



## numptynoelle (3 June 2012)

Bit of a poor haul for a bank holiday weekend? Leave the nibblers a while longer to get suitably 'uphauled'


----------



## Black_Horse_White (3 June 2012)

Not this old Chestnut again! Booooring


----------



## rhino (3 June 2012)

Aha, the inverted cobsnobbery continues apace..

This thread never fails to make me laugh - another 'top 5 topic' next week do we think?


----------



## jhoward (3 June 2012)

Black_Horse_White said:



			Not this old Chestnut again! Booooring 

Click to expand...

i bet u own a cob


----------



## FreddiesGal (3 June 2012)

Is the OP actually serious lol?

What makes a WB any more of a horse than a Cob?


----------



## Black_Horse_White (3 June 2012)

Yes I do, and I've owned a thoroughbred love them both.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 June 2012)

FreddiesGal said:



			Is the OP actually serious lol?
		
Click to expand...

The OP is a demon who lives in Hades.


----------



## FreddiesGal (3 June 2012)

I'm rather confused. Anyhow i have just realised this is a wind up


----------



## jhoward (3 June 2012)

FreddiesGal said:



			I'm rather confused. Anyhow i have just realised this is a wind up 

Click to expand...

1639 post later ... LOLOLOL.


----------



## FreddiesGal (3 June 2012)

I think it's time for an alcoholic beverage (to cobs of course..)


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

jhoward said:



			1639 post later ... LOLOLOL.

Click to expand...

 
I remember when this thread drew cob-defenders from other forums.
S


----------



## brighteyes (3 June 2012)

FreddiesGal said:



Is the OP actually serious lol?

What makes a WB any more of a horse than a Cob?
		
Click to expand...

Deadly.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



 
I remember when this thread drew cob-defenders from other forums.
S 

Click to expand...

Ahhh - halcyon days!


----------



## brighteyes (3 June 2012)

The makers of Laminitis Trust Approved feeds rely entirely on cob owners who administer vast quantities of the products to their vast animals in the vain hope it will constrain the vastness


----------



## Mrs B (3 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



 
I remember when this thread drew cob-defenders from other forums.
S 

Click to expand...

Cob-defender. Is that a cross between a Landrover and a horse? If so, I'm looking after one of those at the moment.


----------



## brighteyes (3 June 2012)

Mrs B said:



Cob-defender. Is that a cross between a Landrover and a horse? If so, I'm looking after one of those at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

It's an accessory you fasten to the front of your vehicle to minimise impact damage.


----------



## Flibble (3 June 2012)

Sorry I can't sit here quietly any longer. In fact I haven't a clue why I said sorry because I am not.

Having previously owned TB, ISH and CB/TB I now own (9 weeks and counting) my very own lovely cob.

He is, of course, yer posh cob stunning well put together extremely handsome affectionate and a forward going ride.
 My CB/TB Gulliver had the same brain and I can honestly say I am smitten.

So there!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Flibble said:



			Sorry I can't sit here quietly any longer. In fact I haven't a clue why I said sorry because I am not.

Having previously owned TB, ISH and CB/TB I now own (9 weeks and counting) my very own lovely cob.

He is, of course, yer posh cob stunning well put together extremely handsome affectionate and a forward going ride.
 My CB/TB Gulliver had the same brain and I can honestly say I am smitten.

So there!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry.
Particularly that you are in my county, so your hideous cob may assail my eyes by accident.
S


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 June 2012)

Mystery over!

_Cob Defenders _are very, very, very dark glasses that you can wear to defend your retinas from the sight of the many cobs that plague the land. 

PS, don't wear your Cob Defenders when operating heavy machinery.


----------



## Flibble (3 June 2012)

Actually, you are in MY county and should you happen across his handsomeness you too would be smitten!


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Flibble said:



			Actually, you are in MY county and should you happen across his handsomeness you too would be smitten!
		
Click to expand...

Could you PM me with your exact location, please?
And please tell me you aren't doing any Trec events.
S


----------



## Flibble (3 June 2012)

My exact location is just here sat in a reclining chair drinking tea watching posh boats and playing on my IPAD


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Could you PM me with your exact location, please?
And please tell me you aren't doing any Trec events.
S 

Click to expand...

Does this mean I might be bumping in to the formidable Shils at some Gloucestershire trec events? Good thing I don't own a cob


----------



## Shilasdair (3 June 2012)

Flibble said:



			My exact location is just here sat in a reclining chair drinking tea watching posh boats and playing on my IPAD
		
Click to expand...

Show me a link to your art?
S


----------



## Natch (3 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Afternoon, Natch!
Think I may reel the nets in now?
S 

Click to expand...

Hmm, well you might as well poach the ones you've caught, but leave the nets. There's still haul to be upped.


Can I press you to another cob joke?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Sticks? I'm sure she just uses her bare hands....



Click to expand...

I think she just licks them.

She has spikes on her daemon tounge. (Probably )


----------



## smokey (3 June 2012)

indie999 said:



			Fantastic comical personalities and consant source of amusement! Live out 24/7 in all weathers so its easier life for moi.
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking about cobs still, or the OP? Seems like an excellent description of her to me........not the living out bit tho!


----------



## Capriole (3 June 2012)

Donnie Darco said:



			Having not read the million other replies, I'm going to say this;

ISH are the best, keep your bad tempered cobs and nutty TB's, IDxTB are the way forward! 


Click to expand...

Having also not read the million and one replies, due to not being in the Cob-Mob, I thought I better own up to something.

I completely agree, ISH are the way forward, but my lovely little IDxTB filly I bred is looking distinctly cob-shaped 

signed, 

(Accidental) Cob Owner.


----------



## Froddy (4 June 2012)

Cobs are cute

ISH are inspiring

TBs are terrific

WBs are wonderful

Arabs are awesome

Welshies are (also) wonderful

Think I've covered most of the breeds I read about in the 1st 50 pages of this thread I managed to get through (personally I think I deserve a medal for perseverance) not even contemplating going to go back to check which I might have missed.

Shils should indeed be applauded for one of the best wind ups I've seen on the internet for ages


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (4 June 2012)

I like Cobs, as long as they don't look like Cobs.


----------



## Shysmum (4 June 2012)

My cob likes to carry sticks in his gob when we're out riding - does that make him less of a cob and more of a dog


----------



## PonyGalaxy (4 June 2012)

Shilasdair,
I can't help agreeing with you that cobs are hairy and slow and ploddy, but I do understand why people want them. While I myself prefer a more forward horse such as a warmblood or thoroughbred, I do see that in many peoples opinion, cobs are kind, sweet tempered, steady little souls, happy hackers that suit beginners.
Even some more experienced riders enjoy good old cobs.


----------



## Patterdale (4 June 2012)

They make good steaks when their ploughing days are over?


----------



## Natch (4 June 2012)

I had a cob once. Its name was tiger bread.


----------



## Shilasdair (4 June 2012)

Since when did this thread degenerate into bad cob jokes?
Keep up the good work.
Down with cobs, up the rest of yours.
S


----------



## Capriole (4 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Since when did this thread degenerate into bad cob jokes?
Keep up the good work.
Down with cobs, up the rest of yours.
S 

Click to expand...

Naw, up yours too


----------



## Patterdale (4 June 2012)

You don't have to feed them or check on them and the twunts survive anyway?


----------



## Patterdale (4 June 2012)

Ooh ooh, because if u get a big un you can fit all your kids on at once and thus save money?


----------



## Charem (4 June 2012)

The coloured ones make for a good throw once there plowing, multi child transporting and riding school days are over.


----------



## tallyho! (4 June 2012)

Also, you don't need hi-viz if you have a particularly colourful cob I heard.


----------



## Natch (4 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Since when did this thread degenerate into bad cob jokes?
Keep up the good work.
Down with cobs, up the rest of yours.
S 

Click to expand...

About 30 or so pages back, but I CBA to check  Besides, I took your lack of reply (how dare you not be online at all times ) to essentially mean "yes Natch, I would absolutely positively love nothing more than to hear more bad cob jokes".  I'm sure you all love them.


There is one small advantage to hairy cobs' legs - they mean you can ride in shorts and nobody will notice if you haven't shaved your own legs for _ages_. In comparison, compare your slovenly personal hygiene to a fine TB or WB , and I hear people have been arrested for being an eyesore atop a thing of beauty. Whereas to sensible people wearing cob defenders you will be invisible, no matter how fugly.


----------



## Natch (4 June 2012)

patterdale said:



			They make good steaks when their ploughing days are over?



Click to expand...

You know that "elephant" leg you order a kebab from at the end of a particularly rough night out?

I hate to tell you this, but... you know, shape, size... general availability of cobs vs elephants in England...


----------



## tallyho! (4 June 2012)

Hmm.. No wonder it's such a fatty cut of meat...


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 June 2012)

Naturally said:



			You know that "elephant" leg you order a kebab from at the end of a particularly rough night out?

I hate to tell you this, but... you know, shape, size... general availability of cobs vs elephants in England... 

Click to expand...


This made me do an actual sadface. I went from imagining a kebab to imagining my own mare's leg on that rotating spit within a millisecond


----------



## Natch (4 June 2012)

Billie1007 said:



			This made me do an actual sadface. I went from imagining a kebab to imagining my own mare's leg on that rotating spit within a millisecond 

Click to expand...

... and then hopefully back to imagining a kebab which isn't made of cob within the next millisecond...?

You do know they are not really cob, right? Or elephant? Well, probably not elephant, anyway...


----------



## Feathered (4 June 2012)

shysmum said:



			My cob likes to carry sticks in his gob when we're out riding - does that make him less of a cob and more of a dog 

Click to expand...

LOL Shysmum, I'm glad my little coblet isn't the only one that does this! 

What makes it worse is we're normally out on inhand walks which makes him look even more like an overgrown spaniel!


----------



## Mongoose11 (4 June 2012)

Naturally said:



			... and then hopefully back to imagining a kebab which isn't made of cob within the next millisecond...?

You do know they are not really cob, right? Or elephant? Well, probably not elephant, anyway...
		
Click to expand...

Silly. Of course they are not made of elephant.

You know those hoards of Gypsy cobs in fields next to motor ways......


----------



## Flossy1 (4 June 2012)

Well I think different people have different preferences when it comes to horses and everyone's entitled to that , I like my Id x , ish and warmbloods , a good friend of mine loves slightly heavier horses and coloureds I'm not really into coloureds or heavier horses but I don't ever really comment about it you like what you like and if your happy , their happy that's all that matters


----------



## Patterdale (5 June 2012)

If you're a trav and have 60+ in a field and are a 'horse trader' by occupation they are a fantastic way to evade tax. 

Also, if you are into organised crime then same field of loads of cobs are a great way to launder your ill gotten gains.


----------



## tallyho! (5 June 2012)

Oohhh, just saw that piebald cob police horse on telly!!


----------



## Highlands (7 June 2012)

Maybe because we get a lot of pleasure, blimey ....... Very odd , maybe the dead foals in this weeks H&H don't matter just cause they are cobs..... The grand national caused enough cruelty issues but no matter they are just TBs

Thought people on here were ment to love horses not be selective about breeds and types.

Rant over!


----------



## Shysmum (7 June 2012)

KISS THIS !!


----------



## rhino (7 June 2012)

Shils, quick! This one's a bit lively


----------



## Alec Swan (7 June 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Oohhh, just saw that piebald cob police horse on telly!!
		
Click to expand...

 A Romany Coy,  joined the Gavvers?  Dear Lord,  what next? 

Alec.


----------



## smokey (7 June 2012)

Alec Swan said:



 A Romany Coy,  joined the Gavvers?  Dear Lord,  what next? 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Undercover at Appleby Alec!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2012)

Alec Swan said:



 A Romany Coy,  joined the Gavvers?  Dear Lord,  what next? 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

It's probally going to work as a an undercover officer.


----------



## outhorsed (10 June 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			It's probally going to work as a an undercover officer.
		
Click to expand...

Then I hope they let him keep the moustache as part of his cover- it's rather marvellous


----------



## debsg (10 June 2012)

shysmum said:



			KISS THIS !!






Click to expand...

Ohhhh love it!!!






This is mine, when she looked smart in March  requires a bit of maintenence to keep her
a) this slim, and b) this relatively hair free during summer 
In winter she is a yak and has a 'tache like yours!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (10 June 2012)

Shysmum, I would SNOG THAT!!!!!!!!!!  What a good idea, posting pretty cob photos to hijack Shilsilovecobs thread   I did start one to rival this, called why don't people want to own cobs, but forgot about it hehe


----------



## Trifein (10 June 2012)

Well I personally think it's silly a horse is being judged on how it's physical image is portrayed, hm?
I suppose the "Slow" stereotype is an assumption because of the build of the horse.
I'm personally not a big fan of cobs but they should not be disrespected in such a manner.
In my mind cobs make absolutely excellent hunting horses.
Every horse is different and I absolutely do not believe that your biased opinion should stereotype every cob as "hairy and slow".

Hm I guess the equivalent of this post for the Warmblood lovers is saying that Warmbloods are outrageous lunatics.
Just had to voice my opinion here, This thread is full of banter.


----------



## indie999 (10 June 2012)

Traditional, Heinz, stocky, cheeky, comical personality, easy to feed......straightforward tend to be good doer. 

Just love the nativey gypsy type etc etc..............my husband calls mine Eyeooorre!


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2012)

If cob were fruit... I reckon they'd be bananas.

That is all.


----------



## Shysmum (10 June 2012)

bananas do have a lot of stamina, a thick skin, but a squashy soft interior - reckon you might be right


----------



## Patterdale (10 June 2012)

Bananas aren't hairy enough. 
They are oddly shaped and slightly comical though.


----------



## misskerry (10 June 2012)

Come over to me and ill show you that cobs are fat but are defently not lazy... I can show you the difference in jumping a halfbred over a double dike and a cob over a double dike. I can garrantee u will prefer the cob.
BUT each to there own if i was competeing in showjumping or dressage every week i would rather a half bred.. but for hunting, hacking around or just generally having a mess a cob all the way.
Reson people like cobs:
Steady
good doer
sure footed
great temperment
nothing fazes them 
reilable
well able to move when you want them to
wont move when you dont want them to.
There is over 50 cobs where I work and none of them are lazy slobs and i have convencived a good few people that the reputation they have is not always true


----------



## Shysmum (10 June 2012)

I'm afraid Shy's reputation IS true. Yes he broke into the feed shed, stuffed his face all night, and could not reverse back out. Stuck with his head in the trough, his idea of heaven. Not the farmer's whose wife started ranting on the phone to me at 6 am. He preferred a good breakfast by ten past six and she was late. Or hubs, who designated Shy for the BBQ. 

Now ONLY a cob could do that, and have to be wedged back out by three burly men. Taking a good half hour.


----------



## Shilasdair (10 June 2012)

Stop PMing me, newbies.
I hate cobs, and I hate people.
S


----------



## cambrica (10 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			Stop PMing me, newbies.
I hate cobs, and I hate people.
S 

Click to expand...

Sorry I have to ask you S. Do you really live in the underworld or are you selling yarn on the Isle of Skye ?. 
I do not fear, I have a Promethean spirit...


----------



## Shilasdair (10 June 2012)

cambrica said:



			Sorry I have to ask you S. Do you really live in the underworld or are you selling yarn on the Isle of Skye ?. 
I do not fear, I have a Promethean spirit...
		
Click to expand...

What sort of crazed stalker are you?  
Stay away from me, and Hades, or you'll be hearing from my legal team (you surely can't think I'm short of lawyers in Hades?)
S


----------



## milesjess (10 June 2012)

Can I just say... 170 pages? This is the longest thread ever! I just wanted to add to it  

... And I like cobs!


----------



## cambrica (10 June 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			What sort of crazed stalker are you?  
Stay away from me, and Hades, or you'll be hearing from my legal team (you surely can't think I'm short of lawyers in Hades?)
S 

Click to expand...

I will give fire to mere mortals:

www.theskyeshilasdairshop.co.uk/


----------



## LisaS (10 June 2012)

milesjess said:



			Can I just say... 170 pages? This is the longest thread ever! I just wanted to add to it  

... And I like cobs!
		
Click to expand...

Me too !

(and I own a very handsome cob )


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 June 2012)

shysmum said:



			I'm afraid Shy's reputation IS true. Yes he broke into the feed shed, stuffed his face all night, and could not reverse back out. Stuck with his head in the trough, his idea of heaven. Not the farmer's whose wife started ranting on the phone to me at 6 am. He preferred a good breakfast by ten past six and she was late. Or hubs, who designated Shy for the BBQ. 

Now ONLY a cob could do that, and have to be wedged back out by three burly men. Taking a good half hour.
		
Click to expand...

I love this ^^^^^

I have a cob that can reverse at speed out of the tiny feed room when he hears my voice.
 Have almost needed to give oxygen to the hapless squashed helper who had the misfortune to be dragged in with him once.

The difference between TB's and cobs is, on seeing a new object, the TB will ask, 'Will it kill me ?' while the cob will wonder 'can I eat it ?'


----------



## ellerslie83 (11 June 2012)

I want to own a cob because I've never owned a horse before but have ridden many different types and like some others have mentioned, I want a horse that is motivated by food, which makes them easy to catch and reward, as well not being scared if one leaf rustles more than another in a gentle breeze, or if there's a twig in the grass, or they spot a flock of sheep, despite them having been raised on a farm with sheep, which all the other breeds of horse I've ridden have failed at accepting and freaked out for! That's not my idea of fun oddly enough! I'd like to make it into my dotage without being crippled because some highly strung prancy nut job thought the breeze was too strong!

So it'll be a cob for me! Besides, I like horses with a bit of meat on them, something to really pat and give a good scratch to!


----------



## cambrica (11 June 2012)

horserider said:



			I love this ^^^^^

The difference between TB's and cobs is, on seeing a new object, the TB will ask, 'Will it kill me ?' while the cob will wonder 'can I eat it ?'
		
Click to expand...

LOL. So true.. and a Welsh cob would say 'let me play with it first... then can I eat it'


----------



## HappyHooves (11 June 2012)

"I've never owned a horse before-  I want a horse that is motivated by food, which makes them easy to catch and reward, as well not being scared if one leaf rustles more than another in a gentle breeze, or if there's a twig in the grass, or they spot a flock of sheep, despite them having been raised on a farm with sheep" 

Cob or TB or Warmblood or donkey or mule - any equide, maybe zebras too - And you think that all of the above will apply? They are all different:- colour, coat, body, 'horse'anility, ability, manners. If you want only the 'good' things then you could be looking for some time for perfection what ever you choose! Best of Luck.


----------



## ellerslie83 (11 June 2012)

Haha...not perfection, that would be a little too dull, but I'll take the best I can get!


----------



## HappyHooves (11 June 2012)

How many pages? And really everyone has missed the point that a Cob is not a breed but a type, along with Hack, Show pony, Show jumper, Hunter, race horse and polo pony ( or so my Guide to the Horses of the World tells me!) Having owned a selection of breeds of horse I now find myself ( not entirely by choice) with an Irish Dales. Lots of horse, lots of hair, strong, fast, stupid, skittish - in fact all the qualities that I have had in other breeds. The one extraordinary thing about this chap is that I have regularly been stopped by passing pedestrians and car drivers to be told how magnificent a horse he is and asked what sort is he (usual reply to that is 'Fat and Hairy'). But no fellow rider on a glass legged TB or other thinner model has even said he's nice. Is this I wonder a case of those on thinner and taller horses looking down on the fat and short?! 
And by the way, the little book tells me that 'the cob is generally thought of as a perfect ride for the elderly and the obese'...... there, that's fodder for you anti-cob people to chew on!  Careful, though, we don't need a weightist or ageist rant here, now do we?


----------



## Capriole (11 June 2012)

ellerslie83 said:



			I want a horse that is motivated by food, which makes them easy to catch and reward, as well not being scared if one leaf rustles more than another in a gentle breeze, or if there's a twig in the grass, or they spot a flock of sheep, despite them having been raised on a farm with sheep, which all the other breeds of horse I've ridden have failed at accepting and freaked out for! That's not my idea of fun oddly enough! I'd like to make it into my dotage without being crippled because some highly strung prancy nut job thought the breeze was too strong!
		
Click to expand...

That made me giggle as its just completely back to front for me , Id much rather ride my safe sane Sport Horse than the highly strung fancy prancy nut job cob I used to ride for someone 
It was always a relief to get back on something less hysterical


----------



## debsg (11 June 2012)

My cob, bombproof though she usually is, goes prancy and hysterical if she sees/hears a donkey 
I kid you not - I have to spell the word out, cos if I say 'donkey' she starts seeing imaginary ones behind every tree/parked car. Makes me pmsl


----------



## numptynoelle (11 June 2012)

milesjess said:



			Can I just say... 170 pages? This is the longest thread ever! I just wanted to add to it  

... And I like cobs!
		
Click to expand...

You need to change your settings, I'm only on 43 pages


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 June 2012)

ellerslie83 said:



			I want a horse that is motivated by food, which makes them easy to catch and reward, as well not being scared if one leaf rustles more than another in a gentle breeze, or if there's a twig in the grass, or they spot a flock of sheep, despite them having been raised on a farm with sheep
		
Click to expand...

Mine won't eat anything except hay and apples/carrots or polos. Massive fuss ass. Also hates loose running animals, especially dogs, sheep, cows and is really scared of flappy last ic things. Spooky boy.



HappyHooves said:



			And by the way, the little book tells me that 'the cob is generally thought of as a perfect ride for the elderly
		
Click to expand...

They'd want to be thrill seeking seniors to get on mine! Right before this, he did a cracking canter pirouette inhand because the spectators in the next door ring clapped!  Outrageous!


----------



## true dragon (11 June 2012)

tallyho! said:



			If cob were fruit... I reckon they'd be bananas.

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

yes, sweet, creamy and packed with energy!


----------



## Mike007 (11 June 2012)

tallyho! said:



			If cob were fruit... I reckon they'd be bananas.

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

Surely they would be Cob nuts


----------



## jhoward (16 June 2012)

ive just seen somebody trying to play polo on a cob... Funniest thing ever


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 June 2012)

cinnamontoast....that horse is STUNNING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, why not own a Cob..?? Cobs are ace


----------



## all about Romeo (17 June 2012)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...

^^^ Hahaha!  perfect way to sum them up!!


----------



## EAST KENT (17 June 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			cinnamontoast....that horse is STUNNING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, why not own a Cob..?? Cobs are ace 

Click to expand...

 He is indeed!


----------



## rhino (11 October 2012)

.


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

Ooh fancy seeing you here Rhino!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

Rhino! You are so wicked.... Hades for you, I think.


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

I was far too slow.... Maybe I am a cob???


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			I was far too slow.... Maybe I am a cob??? 

Click to expand...

Probably... it would explain all the typos.   

(Big cobby hooves - tiny keyboard keys).


----------



## numptynoelle (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			I was far too slow.... Maybe I am a cob??? 

Click to expand...

Don't be silly - we all know from this thread that cobs can gallop at a bajillion miles per hour  You mustbe one of those useless TB types that are far inferior to the ickkle fluffy coblets


----------



## rhino (11 October 2012)

Hey tallyho! and Faracat, fancy meeting you here 

I wouldn't have bumped it honestly, but I think shilsy is starting to lose her touch; can't work out if is age related or she's too busy with her taxidermy


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

Faracat said:



			Probably... it would explain all the typos.   

(Big cobby hooves - tiny keyboard keys).
		
Click to expand...

It's the feathers! I swear, I wish my owner would clip my ridiculous feathers... It does my nut in


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			Don't be silly - we all know from this thread that cobs can gallop at a bajillion miles per hour  You mustbe one of those useless TB types that are far inferior to the ickkle fluffy coblets 

Click to expand...

I thinks you is bein offensiff. Just coz I has an typical tb tendon injoory! I has raced you know!! And I has a splinter!


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

rhino said:



			Hey tallyho! and Faracat, fancy meeting you here 

I wouldn't have bumped it honestly, but I think shilsy is starting to lose her touch; can't work out if is age related or she's too busy with her taxidermy 

Click to expand...

Yes where is she? Do you think she may have taxidermisted herself?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

or she's too busy with her taxidermy
		
Click to expand...

A big cobby project maybe? 




			I wish my owner would clip my ridiculous feathers... It does my nut in
		
Click to expand...

  

ETA.




			Just coz I has an typical tb tendon injoory! I has raced you know!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm confuzzled now TH. Are you a coblet or a TB? Or even a cut'n'shut of the two, possibly one of Shils' early projects?


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

I look sooooo much more like a tb with them shaved off


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2012)

I'm glad this has been bumped. I have a cob problem.

My beast has fallen in love...with a cob. He's got it bad - willy out, stalliony chat, and much poncing about to impress her. Shes an absolute harlot, and is using all her wiles to get him all het up

What do I do?


----------



## ridefast (11 October 2012)

I always wanted a tb but couldn't afford the vet bills, feed bills, rug bills, bedding bills, schooling bills, boot bills, shoe bills, clipping bills, stable bills, water bills, hair bills, eye bills, nose bills.
So I got a cob. If I cut her feathers off and get really drunk and then squint I can pretend she's a thin tb. If I chase her with a whip I can pretend she has big strides like a warmblood. But cos I'm a rubbish rider she's safe for me to ride, although she does spook at leaves just so I can feel like I'm brave


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

Auslander said:



			I'm glad this has been bumped. I have a cob problem.

My beast has fallen in love...with a cob. He's got it bad - willy out, stalliony chat, and much poncing about to impress her. Shes an absolute harlot, and is using all her wiles to get him all het up

What do I do?
		
Click to expand...

I know that Guinness is supposedly good for horses, but how many pints are you giving him exactly? I think that he's got his beer goggles firmly on.


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2012)

Faracat said:



			I know that Guinness is supposedly good for horses, but how many pints are you giving him exactly? I think that he's got his beer goggles firmly on.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think its alcohol. I think it's senility, or a lack of self confidence making him feel that its safer to punch well below his weight.


----------



## numptynoelle (11 October 2012)

Auslander said:



			I don't think its alcohol. I think it's senility, or a lack of self confidence making him feel that its safer to punch well below his weight.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe he feels sorry for the harlot cob? Maybe he thinks a pity 'special-cuddle' would make her feel pretty?


----------



## rowan666 (11 October 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

hahaha i totally agree! although i own 2 cobs who are lazy and stuborn who i love very much but dont ride for this reason!(dont ask why i have them im a sucker!) i only ride my anglo much more fun!!


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			Or maybe he feels sorry for the harlot cob? Maybe he thinks a pity 'special-cuddle' would make her feel pretty?  

Click to expand...

Thats probably it. He's a sweet natured sort.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 October 2012)

Maybe he heard that expression about men wanting a cook in the kitchen and a harlet in the bedroom, got distracted before the second half of it and figured that the cob was clearly a good cook in the kitchen to maintain her portly figure and therefore his ideal gal?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

You could be right NN. 

A - have you tried booting his confidence? You could start by calling him _handsome_ for example.


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

ridefast said:



			I always wanted a tb but couldn't afford the vet bills, feed bills, rug bills, bedding bills, schooling bills, boot bills, shoe bills, clipping bills, stable bills, water bills, hair bills, eye bills, nose bills.
So I got a cob. If I cut her feathers off and get really drunk and then squint I can pretend she's a thin tb. If I chase her with a whip I can pretend she has big strides like a warmblood. But cos I'm a rubbish rider she's safe for me to ride, although she does spook at leaves just so I can feel like I'm brave
		
Click to expand...

Yes just like me! Then, I got a proper horse and I don't have to squint anymore.


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2012)

JFTD said:



			Maybe he heard that expression about men wanting a cook in the kitchen and a harlet in the bedroom, got distracted before the second half of it and figured that the cob was clearly a good cook in the kitchen to maintain her portly figure and therefore his ideal gal?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair - I think she's probably both!


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2012)

Faracat said:



			You could be right NN. 

A - have you tried booting his confidence? You could start by calling him _handsome_ for example. 

Click to expand...

I do! All the time. He thinks his name is Handsome...


----------



## Kikke (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Yes just like me! Then, I got a proper horse and I don't have to squint anymore. 

Click to expand...

Hey cobs are propper horses!!!!


----------



## numptynoelle (11 October 2012)

Oh no they're not....TBs and warmbloods are proper horses. Cobs are cute (sometimes) fluffies


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 October 2012)

I love my new cobblet,he's got a lot of character and is very cheeky to go with it.lol
Bit naughty with the electric fence,pulls it down.


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			Oh no they're not....TBs and warmbloods are proper horses. Cobs are cute (sometimes) fluffies 

Click to expand...

Actualeeeeeee.... Hate to say this but only andalusians are proper horses. The rest are Heinz 57s.... 


Tee hee


----------



## numptynoelle (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Actualeeeeeee.... Hate to say this but only andalusians are proper horses. The rest are Heinz 57s.... 


Tee hee 

Click to expand...

Utterly 'uphauled' by your attitude


----------



## Capriole (11 October 2012)

Kikke said:



			Hey cobs are propper horses!!!!  

Click to expand...

Aw...bless


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

Bit naughty with the electric fence,pulls it down
		
Click to expand...

Typical coblet.


----------



## Cortez (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Actualeeeeeee.... Hate to say this but only andalusians are proper horses. The rest are Heinz 57s.... 


Tee hee 

Click to expand...

Atualeeee - you is totes right!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

I don't like cobs. 
I like donkeys!


----------



## tallyho! (11 October 2012)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I don't like cobs. 
I like donkeys! 



Click to expand...

Oh dear, what shall we do with this one.... ?


----------



## TrasaM (11 October 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			I love my new cobblet,he's got a lot of character and is very cheeky to go with it.lol
Bit naughty with the electric fence,pulls it down.

Click to expand...

Does having lots of character compensate for being ..well, er for being a cob?


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

I will hang my head in shame


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Oh dear, what shall we do with this one.... ? 

Click to expand...

HHO bell of shame, maybe?


----------



## rhino (11 October 2012)

Faracat said:



			HHO bell of shame, maybe?






Click to expand...

Beyond help I reckon


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

rhino said:



			Beyond help I reckon 

Click to expand...

Oh no... it's _that_ bad.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

I'm even gonna take him out in public!! Oh dear!


----------



## TrasaM (11 October 2012)

My name is Trasa and. '" whispers quietly"... I like donkeys too.:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 October 2012)

Gaaaaaaahhhhh! Another one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graureiter (11 October 2012)

Jesse says "anything under 17h is not a proper horse"


----------



## WestCoast (11 October 2012)

TrasaM said:



			My name is Trasa and. '" whispers quietly"... I like donkeys too.:
		
Click to expand...

It's the ears, it's well known that TBs have donkey ears envy. 

Paula


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

See, not just me  

Donkeys have such freely flowing paces that mine could beat any fancy pancy warmblood in dressage, and Jack jumped (clambered) over a gate to get to my neighbours mares once. So he has plenty of scope for showjumping! 
His massive ears are so long you probably wouldn't need reins for steering if you were to ride him, cheaper than buying reins


----------



## TrasaM (11 October 2012)

KellyJoArnold said:



			See, not just me  

Donkeys have such freely flowing paces that mine could beat any fancy pancy warmblood in dressage, and Jack jumped (clambered) over a gate to get to my neighbours mares once. So he has plenty of scope for showjumping! 
His massive ears are so long you probably wouldn't need reins for steering if you were to ride him, cheaper than buying reins 

Click to expand...

Lol..my Ned had an amazing turn of speed and surprising jumping ability when the neighbours (neigh he he ) was in season..must have had a great nose as she lived over half a mile away  or maybe he heard her calling with those big Beautiful ears ..


----------



## christine48 (11 October 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

They are not all lazy go and watch the show cobs some of those have a lot of get up and go.


----------



## TrasaM (11 October 2012)

christine48 said:



			They are not all lazy go and watch the show cobs some of those have a lot of get up and go.
		
Click to expand...

Yep..I ride my friend's cob and I say 'get up' and 'go ' a lot ..


----------



## KellyJoArnold (11 October 2012)

Jack managed to jump two gateways (only way he could have gotten onto the lane) 
I went to get the donkey in and he wasn't there! Panicked and ran down the lane, phoned dad, found Jack in the gateway of my neighbours field, with no headcollar on, and neighbour trying to put a leadrope round his neck! While said donkey was braying to neighbours warmblood... 

I jokingly said it would 'make a nice mule' .. he didn't find it funny! Lol!


----------



## ester (11 October 2012)




----------



## ShadowFlame (11 October 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

'Fraid I haven't read all... 178? pages of this thread (hah!), but I think you're meeting the wrong kinda cobs   I'll admit my cob fits into the "fat" category (which we're working on!) as well as the hairy category, but the rest is well off the mark. He's forward going (if you were to put your leg on you'd be off into the sunset  ), constantly complimented on his manners and temperament, always tracks up if not over-reaches and has a real rocking horse canter, he _can_ (not always) be spooky, strong, sharp, and he's by no means a novice ride, he's enthusiastic about his work, loves nothing more than a good blast (and he's got a surprising burst of speed to him!) and gets excited over the thought of popping a jump. He wants to please, he thrives off having fun or different things to do, he's cheap to keep, hardy, doesn't need the vet every couple of weeks, is a fab all rounder and never fails to make me laugh. His paces are pleasant, but aren't "slow-mo" like a 17hh beast, which IMO is more fun to ride. 

Not sure what's not to like if I'm honest


----------



## Littlelegs (11 October 2012)

I can see that if someone has never ridden proper horses, they might mistakenly think a cob that occasionally breaks into a (no doubt) disunited canter is a forwards ride, or pleasant. But don't worry, once you've tried a proper horse, you'll be able to see the difference. 
Proper horse= good to ride to hounds. 
Cob= good to feed to hounds.


----------



## mcnaughty (12 October 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I can see that if someone has never ridden proper horses, they might mistakenly think a cob that occasionally breaks into a (no doubt) disunited canter is a forwards ride, or pleasant. But don't worry, once you've tried a proper horse, you'll be able to see the difference. 
Proper horse= good to ride to hounds. 
Cob= good to feed to hounds.
		
Click to expand...

I do love this generalisation of the term "cob".  I feel the likes of Lynn Russell, Jayne Webber and Kirsteen Douglas who won the cob championship at HOYS last Saturday would split their sides if they heard your cob generalisation.  The type of cobs they produce are never purchased "on a budget" so feeding them willy nilly to hounds would be a bit of a waste.

I like TBs but you can keep your average warmblood - would choose my cob (yes you can hunt cobs amazingly) any day over them.

I notice it is getting quite close to Halloween - resurrection of old threads time......


----------



## tallyho! (12 October 2012)

Good haul last night ladies.... good haul... 

Right, lets go to to market....


----------



## WestCoast (12 October 2012)

mcnaughty said:








Click to expand...

OMG he's gorgeous. Looking at his colour and ears I think there may be a little donkey in there.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 October 2012)

christine48 said:



			They are not all lazy go and watch the show cobs some of those have a lot of get up and go.
		
Click to expand...

Get up and go is not not lacking in my clydesdale / welsh section D at all , in fact I don't think of him as a cob hes a horse just like the others .


----------



## Natch (12 October 2012)

Now what was that expression I heard recently. Oh yes, all you horses who want to be skinny tbs should remember that they aren't REAL horses. REAL horses have curves.


Nope, something not quite right with that quote   should it involve an insult from the MD of summat or other?


----------



## Littlelegs (12 October 2012)

Pmsl naturally!


----------



## WestCoast (12 October 2012)

Naturally said:



			REAL horses have curves.
		
Click to expand...

So do real owners and we like our horses to match.


----------



## tallyho! (12 October 2012)

Naturally said:



			Now what was that expression I heard recently. Oh yes, all you horses who want to be skinny tbs should remember that they aren't REAL horses. REAL horses have curves.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose so, but there is just something about right-angles that appeal to me


----------



## Littlelegs (12 October 2012)

Who are Lynn Russell etc? Dairy farmers with rare breeds? Master butchers?


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2012)

I rode a skinny (thus unreal - perhaps even imaginary?) horse last night for approximately 5 minutes, then he went lame. The bloke rode a curvy (and thus real) cobalicious horse, and fell off.

I think this probably says something very deep and meaningful about skinny unreal horses vs curvy real horses. Although I'm not sure what.


----------



## tallyho! (12 October 2012)

Spudlet said:



			I rode a skinny (thus unreal - perhaps even imaginary?) horse last night for approximately 5 minutes, then he went lame. The bloke rode a curvy (and thus real) cobalicious horse, and fell off.

I think this probably says something very deep and meaningful about skinny unreal horses vs curvy real horses. Although I'm not sure what.

Click to expand...

Maybe the angles were wrong on the skinny horse. You got to get all the angles in alignment or lameness is an inevitable problem.

You didn't use Lynn Russell Cobshine on the curvaceous thing did you? Lethal slippage hazard!!!!


----------



## TrasaM (12 October 2012)

Oh give me food, lots of food Till my tummys nice and round
 don't fence me in.
Let me ride through the wide open country full of treats.
But don't fence me in.
Let me graze By myself with no skinny TBs
Who eat all the grass and are never pleased.
I love cow parsley and i love sweet treats
But don't fence me in.


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Maybe the angles were wrong on the skinny horse. You got to get all the angles in alignment or lameness is an inevitable problem.

You didn't use Lynn Russell Cobshine on the curvaceous thing did you? Lethal slippage hazard!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No shiny stuff - sadly the bloke had been mounted on that most dangerous of all riding school horse subgroups: Cobbus Sense-of-Humourus Activus. He didn't stand a chance...


----------



## indie999 (12 October 2012)

No fuss and no nonsense, comical and no need to wrap up those stick legs in an array of gadgets and bandages. Not mental in anyway shape or form. Good old hardy type. Love,em.The uglier the better as far as I am concerned. I definitely stood out with my old boy amongst the gleaming set of highly strung.


----------



## mcnaughty (12 October 2012)

Paulag said:



			OMG he's gorgeous. Looking at his colour and ears I think there may be a little donkey in there. 

Click to expand...

SHE is a very naughty girl and keeps her curves by jumping out of her field to go in with the sheep on better grazing - only slightly better I might add - there is plenty in her field but as always the grass is always greener!

Buy H&H this week and you can educate yourself on Lynn Russell etc ;-)  Most answers are cunningly disguised in books ......


----------



## ArtyLinz (12 October 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I don't think many cobs are actually concerned about being stereotyped.
Besides, they're too stupid to read.  Not like my Tb who always responds with extravagant backing up when we meet a 'SLOW' sign in the road.
S 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha brilliant! Mine can also read. When he's see's a STOP painted on the road he plants them little skinny TB legs and won't move a muscle.


----------



## Natch (12 October 2012)

Spudlet, perhaps the moral is that imaginary fairy tale horses would rather break themselves before they break you, wheras real horses have a better sense of self preservation and have no qualms about putting their rider first in that dept?


----------



## Littlelegs (12 October 2012)

Ah, now I know who Lynn Russell is. She makes the shiny stuff to put on cobs, so they reflect light & thus do not offend the eyes of those of us with taste! 
(quietly ponders how far fetched comments can get before someone twigs)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2012)

(quietly ponders how far fetched comments can get before someone *twigs*)
		
Click to expand...

Isn't a _twig_ a name for a non fluffy horse? So if someone _twigs_, that must mean that the 'someone' turns into a non-fluffy horse. Therefore are we going to turn into TB's if we read this thread.

Oh dear.


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2012)

Naturally said:



			Spudlet, perhaps the moral is that imaginary fairy tale horses would rather break themselves before they break you, wheras real horses have a better sense of self preservation and have no qualms about putting their rider first in that dept? 

Click to expand...

I think that's what had happened. Cobbus Sense-of-Humourus had decided that cantering would be very hazardous to his health, so upon being coaxed (after much persuasion) into said canter, he decided he'd better put in a small buck to make sure he was still in one piece, and as a result Blokus Noviceous went for a short flying trip...


----------



## ridefast (12 October 2012)

I think the reason cobs don't break is because they're always covered in fat, when they hit the floor they just bounce back


----------



## ridefast (12 October 2012)

christine48 said:



			They are not all lazy go and watch the show cobs some of those have a lot of get up and go.
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how whips and spurs can motivate even the laziest of equines


----------



## tallyho! (12 October 2012)

ridefast said:



			I think the reason cobs don't break is because they're always covered in fat, when they hit the floor they just bounce back
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. I thought it was the feather-duvet like thickness of the hair (and possibly parachute-like feathers too) what did it. Shows how much I know...


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (12 October 2012)

Shilasdiar you obviously don't know Cobs very well 
They've been labelled a name because a small majority of them probably are, but my lad certainly isn't, besides, I wouldn't want to ride a 'rocket' on legs anyway, value my life too much LOL!


----------



## ridefast (12 October 2012)

tallyho! said:



			Oh right. I thought it was the feather-duvet like thickness of the hair (and possibly parachute-like feathers too) what did it. Shows how much I know...

Click to expand...

Well, that too


----------



## cobwithattitude (12 October 2012)

NB a cob 'owns' you - have had our cob for 6 years and he has taken us to places others with more expensive horses can only aspire to - he is intelligent, rhythmical, handsome, doesn't blow up in the arena, doesn't throw a tantrum at the slightest thing, is spirited, fast, soft in the mouth and quick off the leg, loves his flying changes. But then he's ridden by a rider who loves him, works with him and they are a partnership - that's why people LOVE their cobs but then i am biased.....


----------



## Kikke (12 October 2012)

cobwithattitude said:



			NB a cob 'owns' you - have had our cob for 6 years and he has taken us to places others with more expensive horses can only aspire to - he is intelligent, rhythmical, handsome, doesn't blow up in the arena, doesn't throw a tantrum at the slightest thing, is spirited, fast, soft in the mouth and quick off the leg, loves his flying changes. But then he's ridden by a rider who loves him, works with him and they are a partnership - that's why people LOVE their cobs but then i am biased.....
		
Click to expand...

Whoohoo, you go!!!!


----------



## ZoeRPM (18 October 2012)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

I've never had any problem with cobs and have ridden them since I was a child. My favourite at the moment is a Fjord pony. He's lovely and hairy and he goes like the clappers, especially when he's out with his best friend, who is a Haflinger (also one of my favourites). I must say that I've never found Welsh cobs lazy or slow and you seem to overlook the fact that people who live on farms usually want something strong enough to do some odd jobs such as logging or distributing fodder with a flat-bed wagon. You can't do that with a flighty horse. They also live outdoors all year round and generally only need hard feed in the winter. They don't need rugging up, either. That makes them much cheaper as well as more useful.


----------



## Mrs B (18 October 2012)

OK - who's guilty of resurrecting it THIS time?


----------



## Coldfeet! (19 October 2012)

I consider myself a horse lover, so tend to think I like all horses and have owned hots, warms and colds over the years,  all except my NEMESIS breed, the Welsh COB (section D). 

Is this covered by this thread? it is a cob isnt it? LOL

The only type of horse I have been guilty of making sweeping generalisations of, slating, and assasinating the character of in 30 years. Always said, never met a sane one, never met one with manners, big headed ugly bargy brutes etc etc. Would never buy one for MYSELF. 

THEN... I bought one for pennies out of pity as a wild 2 year old colt a couple of years ago to geld, back and sell, as bit of a project, something to do, errrr I no longer have my other horse!


----------



## Shysmum (19 October 2012)

IT'S BACK


----------



## Charlie Bucket (19 October 2012)

Oh not again! 

Love how you're still getting argumental comments on the 180th page!


----------



## Natch (19 October 2012)

shysmum said:



			IT'S BACK 

Click to expand...

It never leaves... 

it just lies in wait. 

getting hungrier and hungrier.


and then it pounces!


----------



## Zargon_91 (19 October 2012)

i had a little 15 hand irish cob who was still jumping 1.10m last year at 26. Ps, he was 300 quid- thats probibly a major contributor to why we arent all riding shiny warmbloods covered in bling, wouldnt you say?

PPS. My new horse is a WBx... and he is easier than my cob was- even as a complete baby.


----------



## Holding (19 October 2012)

Does anybody fancy swapping their cob for my shiny warmblood? I'll even throw in the bling - my throat is still sore from growling at mine so much yesterday. It either won't go or won't stop, I'd much rather ride a nice cob. Providing I wear a bin bag over my head so nobody actually sees me riding it.


----------



## Natch (7 November 2012)

Oops, I tripped


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (7 November 2012)

Blimey this thread again..............


----------



## Patterdale (8 November 2012)

Oh how naughty!


----------



## Ladyinred (8 November 2012)

The thread that refuses to die!!


----------



## Bikerchickone (8 November 2012)

I only mentioned this thread casually in passing on another one a day or so ago and now it's back! 

Not sure which camp I'm in though since I have both a cob and a real horse  

Should I beg for forgiveness now and swap both for a nice TB?


----------



## Bojingles (8 November 2012)

Cos they don't need sedating for the dentist innit


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (8 November 2012)

OMG 181 pages! I think I read about the first 60 when it was first started.

TrasaM, I love your poem


----------



## Eastern Rose (8 November 2012)

There was actually a cob in the paralympics for the Ireland team.


----------



## Auslander (8 November 2012)

Thought I heard the slow flapping of leathery wings when I logged onto the forum. Welcome back old friend - the thread that just keeps giving!


----------



## spotty_pony (8 November 2012)

Love how this thread just keeps on going!


----------



## Chaptertwo (8 November 2012)

Wow.........I came to read the thread but gave up on page 7 when I saw there were 158.......then 173 then 182...............!! JEEZ!! 

I have a fat, ugly, hairy, choppy cob and I love him!

Of course he isn't fat, ugly or choppy but each to their own!! 

I don't like gangly TB's but I wouldn't advise their owners to send them off for meat just because I prefer a GOOD cob!! 

Cobs rule!!


----------



## TrasaM (8 November 2012)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			OMG 181 pages! I think I read about the first 60 when it was first started.

TrasaM, I love your poem 

Click to expand...

Thank you  PS..I share a cob but he looks almost like a real horse as he's not too hairy.


----------



## Bikerchickone (8 November 2012)

Chaptertwo I can't quote but are you sure you aren't wearing rose tinted glasses when looking at your cob? After all I'm sure the breed definition reads "ugly fat and hairy" maybe you should ask someone with a real horse to look for you?   

Of my two I'm sure my cob is as described, it's just he's quite stylish about carrying it off. However I'm under no illusions (nor rose tinted glasses) that he is anything other than a cob.


----------



## smokey (8 November 2012)

I love this thread! The various descriptions of cobs, and the posters who haven't yet realised is hilarious! Wonder how long it'll run for?


----------



## swintondesire (8 November 2012)

tbs nothing but money grabbing b*$£%^*

Warmbloods head sometimes to small... so there not all perfect.

you get the good and bad in all breeds. 

i never used to like cobs but a horse is a horse at the end of the day its up to the rider to make it into something else.


----------



## indiat (8 November 2012)

swintondesire said:



			a horse is a horse at the end of the day its up to the rider to make it into something else.
		
Click to expand...

Really? What are the options? Rabbit? Great Dane? What do you do with the left over bits?


----------



## Auslander (8 November 2012)

swintondesire said:



			Warmbloods head sometimes to small... so there not all perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Better than than a great hairy clonker of a cob head - shudders!


----------



## smokey (8 November 2012)

You take the leftovers and make yourself a cob!


----------



## mandwhy (8 November 2012)

My haflinger gets upset when she is referred to as 'cobby' by cruel people, she's a pedigree don't you know!


----------



## hula (8 November 2012)

I <3 this thread x


----------



## Littlelegs (8 November 2012)

And we all know what an experienced rider would make of a cob. Lion food!


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

it depend what people class cobs as... a cob can be anything heavy? you have black and whites, welsh, friesians, highland, dales ect and not all them have stocky kind of heads. welsh 'cobs' can have fine faces with small ears which is not at all cobby, friesian a very popular breed on horse and hound forums they would probley turn more heads then the average warmblood. dont get me wrong you get some stunning warmbloods to but not all cobs are bad as for cobs never getting far, here is a video of a friesian x welsh this small pony is 14.1 and has competed against some of the big showjumping names. so u cant say they never go far. you can now by coloured tbs ect i bet if you go way back in the breeding there would have to be some sort of cobby gene to get the coloured markings.. as tb and warmblood only where solid colours at one point. And many top class riders do take in cobs to sell on because thats what makes there money to keep there grade As and 4* eventer running. im not being nasty just explaining horses are like people not everyone can do the same thing as others but we are all equal at the end of the day... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1rrVyLNT2Q


----------



## ridefast (9 November 2012)

swintondesire said:



			it depend what people class cobs as... a cob can be anything heavy? you have black and whites, welsh, friesians, highland, dales ect and not all them have stocky kind of heads. welsh 'cobs' can have fine faces with small ears which is not at all cobby, friesian a very popular breed on horse and hound forums they would probley turn more heads then the average warmblood. dont get me wrong you get some stunning warmbloods to but not all cobs are bad as for cobs never getting far, here is a video of a friesian x welsh this small pony is 14.1 and has competed against some of the big showjumping names. so u cant say they never go far. you can now by coloured tbs ect i bet if you go way back in the breeding there would have to be some sort of cobby gene to get the coloured markings.. as tb and warmblood only where solid colours at one point. And many top class riders do take in cobs to sell on because thats what makes there money to keep there grade As and 4* eventer running. im not being nasty just explaining horses are like people not everyone can do the same thing as others but we are all equal at the end of the day... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1rrVyLNT2Q

Click to expand...

Well the coloured gene is in every horse regardless of whether it's a cob or not. I'm wondering how long it will take you to realise this is a joke thread...


----------



## Fimbacob (9 November 2012)

I cant believe anyone would want a warmblood. Difficult to handle, cant go barefoot etc etc *tongue in cheek!* wouldnt swop my cob for anything!


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

ridefast said:



			Well the coloured gene is in every horse regardless of whether it's a cob or not. I'm wondering how long it will take you to realise this is a joke thread...
		
Click to expand...

oh haha. only looked to page 4 or something seen there was 180 odd pages.. thought im not reading all them. i would have to give up sleep for the next few days!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2012)

ridefast said:



			Well the coloured gene is in every horse regardless of whether it's a cob or not.
		
Click to expand...

Not true, so there!


----------



## Littlelegs (9 November 2012)

Nobody is saying experienced people don't have cobs. That's because even a proper horse with confirmational defects looks great next to a cob. Same reason dealers have them, & if someone with no taste is daft enough to buy the cob, well all the better. Highlands, dales etc are natives, not cobs.


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 November 2012)

Give me a cob any day compared to flimsy horses.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2012)

Dales are natives of cob type.


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

Faracat said:



			Not true, so there!   

Click to expand...

Where is the coloured gene from?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2012)

swintondesire said:



			Where is the coloured gene from?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly there's more than one coloured gene.


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Nobody is saying experienced people don't have cobs. That's because even a proper horse with confirmational defects looks great next to a cob. Same reason dealers have them, & if someone with no taste is daft enough to buy the cob, well all the better. Highlands, dales etc are natives, not cobs.
		
Click to expand...

most natives would come in a cobby category. how do u define a native from a cob... all have fat backsides at the end of the day


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

Faracat said:



			Firstly there's more than one coloured gene.
		
Click to expand...

i looked into this the other day.. it seems to go on forever, something that i would be intrested in. you learn something new everyday . i was only on about your black and whites and red and whites reminds me of cobby colours. lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2012)

you can now by coloured tbs ect i bet if you go way back in the breeding there would have to be some sort of cobby gene to get the coloured markings.. as tb and warmblood only where solid colours at one point.
		
Click to expand...

Quite delightful but not true. 

Sabino (one of the coloured/pinto genes) is rife in arabs. TB's have a hell of a lot of arab blood, WB's have a lot of TB blood.

It's not all about Tobiano.

ETA. This lovely arab (owned by a member of this forum) is a chestnut sabino.


----------



## swintondesire (9 November 2012)

you can now by coloured tbs ect i bet if you go way back in the breeding there would have to be some sort of cobby gene to get the coloured markings.. as tb and warmblood only where solid colours at one point. 

NObody had to know haha!

stunning horse i love arabs. opps totally forgot about paint horses lol! my bad.


----------



## Bikerchickone (9 November 2012)

Faracat that horse is stunning, do you think the owner would be up for a swap? I have a lovely true to standard heavyweight Irish cob I could exchange


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 November 2012)

Watch it, Faracat is a colour guru, make an ill-researched statement and it won't go well for you!



Faracat said:



			Firstly there's more than one coloured gene.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we talk agouti? (Yellow gene?) Interesting programme on agouti rats and the epi gene this week: it improves the metabolis and affects the colour. I need some for my fat cob.


----------



## LollyDolly (9 November 2012)

Auslander said:



			Better than than a great hairy clonker of a cob head - shudders!
		
Click to expand...

My Native crossbreed has a fat head 

Still, I get to laugh at him for it!


----------



## sarahann1 (9 November 2012)

This is easily one of my most favourite threads on HHO, this and Papa Fritas helpful advice thread


----------



## ridefast (11 November 2012)

Have you had it scoped for ulcers?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 November 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Shall we talk agouti? (Yellow gene?) Interesting programme on agouti rats and the epi gene this week: it improves the metabolis and affects the colour. I need some for my fat cob. 

Click to expand...

I need some myself. The diet is not going well, in fact I suspect that I'm the human equivalent of a cob type.  *sobs*


----------



## Mongoose11 (11 November 2012)

Faracat - I am a cob who lives on fresh air (and previously a lot of chocolate). I am a h/w cob with the face of a lady and the backside of a cook (is that the saying?). Cobs are the best anyway


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 November 2012)

Gaaaaah... you mentioned the C word! 

PS. Hello fellow cob.


----------



## tallyho! (11 November 2012)

I am def the family cob. Sister is def racing tb, and brother a BE wb. Dad is a looney pony and mum is mad arab. 

I am also the workhorse of the family, the most trusted with any issue.

Sis is super fast but breaks down at any opportunity. That means in limb and mind. Hard to keep weight on. Delicate flower.

Bro is just a complete energy house and needs to look awesome ALL the time in the blingiest attire he can afford and be seen at every cool party.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 December 2012)

Oooooh hello...did someone mention Cobs..?!?!


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

swintondesire said:



			you can now by coloured tbs ect i bet if you go way back in the breeding there would have to be some sort of cobby gene to get the coloured markings.. as tb and warmblood only where solid colours at one point. 

NObody had to know haha!

stunning horse i love arabs. opps totally forgot about paint horses lol! my bad. 

Click to expand...

Here is my purebred, pedigree from a top stud Welsh section A notacob coloured. 

She is also a chestnut sabino.  No cob ancestors, honest


----------



## minnierosie (30 December 2012)

I really like cobs I like the hairyness of them and I absolutely adore their hair on the hoofs. Please don't be horrible to them because they are normally soft giants. 

minnierosie


----------



## Rachel93 (30 December 2012)

Having worked at dealing yards where you get all manner of horses coming through from show ponies to Bsja horses, I, used to riding all levels and abilities and Cobs are just as capable as all the other breeds. While my mare was lame I rode my friends cob, heaven knows what he was but he was a lovely solid 14.3hh piebald who had a heart of gold, he was sold from a field And all he was used to was following other horses on hacks but once I started working with him putting him on a diet and doing fittening work he was leading on hacks, could be schooled and did fantastic at local shows every judge loved him always had his ears forward and looked happy rain or shine, I adored him. Once he trusted you he would do anything for you, we even went swimming in a lake once! Didn't even question it and loved he loved it went right in, he was light in the hand and quick of your leg, a well schooled cob rides just like a warmblood, people seem to think cobs are only good for plods, but cobs are just as versatile as a warmblood or sports horse. So if people insult cobs I just laugh it's just because they're ignorant and probably can't ride well enough to truly appreciate their talents


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

Well, hello.

S


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

Rachel93 said:



			Having worked at dealing yards where you get all manner of horses coming through from show ponies to Bsja horses, I, used to riding all levels and abilities and Cobs are just as capable as all the other breeds. While my mare was lame I rode my friends cob, heaven knows what he was but he was a lovely solid 14.3hh piebald who had a heart of gold, he was sold from a field And all he was used to was following other horses on hacks but once I started working with him putting him on a diet and doing fittening work he was leading on hacks, could be schooled and did fantastic at local shows every judge loved him always had his ears forward and looked happy rain or shine, I adored him. Once he trusted you he would do anything for you, we even went swimming in a lake once! Didn't even question it and loved he loved it went right in, he was light in the hand and quick of your leg, a well schooled cob rides just like a warmblood, people seem to think cobs are only good for plods, but cobs are just as versatile as a warmblood or sports horse. So if people insult cobs I just laugh it's just because they're ignorant and probably can't ride well enough to truly appreciate their talents
		
Click to expand...

If cobs were human, they wouldn't punctuate or use paragraphs either.   I don't know what you said, I got bored before I reached the end.  
S


----------



## Nicnac (8 February 2013)

Rachel93 said:



			a well schooled cob rides just like a warmblood,
		
Click to expand...

Valegro is a cob 










(love cobs; don't like dumbbloods) & (has this thread really been resurrected?) & (Shils is incorrigible)


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Valegro is a cob 










(love cobs; don't like dumbbloods) & (has this thread really been resurrected?) & (Shils is incorrigible)
		
Click to expand...

I'd question the assumption that saying cobs ride like warmbloods is a positive thing.
And thank you for the compliment.
S


----------



## LaurenBay (8 February 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Well, hello.

S 

Click to expand...

Hello 

Naughty Shills!


----------



## Vanner (8 February 2013)

not sure what this thread is here for .. it's personal choice and if we were all members of the bay mare brigade and rode TB's and warmbloods what a boring world we would live in.

I've had all sorts over the years appaloosa's, pure arabs, welshies, TB's and cobs and I personally love them all.  In fact I love horses far more than single minded, opinionated folk .... just saying.


----------



## Auslander (8 February 2013)

This thread even smells of cob. A bit musty, with faint overtones of louse powder


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Bet cobs are tasty in lasagne


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

Too fatty IMO. Prefer a leaner meat myself


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

I was wondering, pondering really, whether the crest on Shy (if he had one of course ) would be gristle or fat. Or would it be a tasty cut of prime crest ?


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Hmm, maybe cob salami? Pony arrabiata....


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

Well (if he had a crest) it would be quite - wobbly, wouldn't it. Hmmm maybe jelleeee is the product ?


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I was wondering, pondering really, whether the crest on Shy (if he had one of course ) would be gristle or fat. Or would it be a tasty cut of prime crest ?
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for sausages I reckon.


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

I'll measure him up, and get him on the weighbridge on monday then. I tried to contact Findus earlier today, but their contact form is down. Hmmm.


----------



## Vanner (8 February 2013)

ROFL!!!!   you lot are bloody loonies!!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!

I think a cob sausage would be very fatty - but would be good on a bbq!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I'll measure him up, and get him on the weighbridge on monday then. I tried to contact Findus earlier today, but their contact form is down. Hmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't think they accept cobs. Speciality market that. They only do spent racehorses and that.

Y ought to try the smaller firms, you know gourmet types?


----------



## PrincessMadeleine (8 February 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

My mum has a 13.1 heavy cob who does extremely well in dressage, has a better jump than my horse, and can pull a carriage.. 
I wouldn't buy myself a cob because I am lazy and like my horse to do all the work, but you can't say that all cobs are the same! they're like any breed - some are lazy but depends what you put in!
Also I have been around a lot of breeds of horse and find cobs the least bad tempered! Give me a cob over a race horse any day


----------



## Auslander (8 February 2013)

Vanner said:



			ROFL!!!!   you lot are bloody loonies!!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!

I think a cob sausage would be very fatty - but would be good on a bbq!!!!

Click to expand...

All caught up now then?


----------



## Charlie Bucket (8 February 2013)

I can't believe people still take this thread seriously


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

Charlie Bucket said:



			I can't believe people still take this thread seriously 

Click to expand...

It's great isn't it?!


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

I thought there would be a speciality market for cob meat tbh, I guess they receive more grass and anything they else they can eat. Must make the meat taste sweeter.


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I thought there would be a speciality market for cob meat tbh, I guess they receive more grass and anything they else they can eat. Must make the meat taste sweeter.
		
Click to expand...

And coz they don't move much, it'll be dead tender - cob veal might be your niche market for Shy


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

AHA !! So i'll cut out all work then. I think he may have to be crated in his stable while the snow is here, so he'll improve taste wise no end


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2013)

Note to self; must keep an eye out for cob moustache in my burgers and lasagne 

Love this thread and I share a cob type critter of indeterminate origin.


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

For definite. Perhaps add some rosemary or sage to his diet...it'll enhance the flavour, like ready made stuffing. M&S will be breaking his box down to get him . "This is not just any cob...this is hand-reared, ready seasoned cob veal..." 

Yer on to a winner


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Love this thread and I share a cob type critter of indeterminate origin.  

Click to expand...

Ooh now those indeterminate types must be especially scrumptious. Imagine all those different bloods. Like the Kobe beef of the horseworld.


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Ooh now those indeterminate types must be especially scrumptious. Imagine all those different bloods. Like the Kobe beef of the horseworld.
		
Click to expand...

 my poor little man.. 

PS.. I've been told he's very partial to beer  and he does need fattening up ..I wonder


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



 my poor little man.. 

PS.. I've been told he's very partial to beer  and he does need fattening up ..I wonder 

Click to expand...

Beer! Marvellous idea. Perhaps a nice stout?


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

now there really IS a thought - most cobs are partial to a Guinness..


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			For definite. Perhaps add some rosemary or sage to his diet...it'll enhance the flavour, like ready made stuffing. M&S will be breaking his box down to get him . "This is not just any cob...this is hand-reared, ready seasoned cob veal..." 

Yer on to a winner 

Click to expand...

Numpers your a bladdy genius!!


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Numpers your a bladdy genius!! 

Click to expand...

 it has taken you this long to realise that?  

Actually, I'm not numpers - I'm Anthony Worral Thompson  the most cob-like of all celeb chefs


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

numptynoelle said:



 it has taken you this long to realise that?  

Actually, I'm not numpers - I'm Anthony Worral Thompson 

Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!!!! Omg he really is!

No i realised alright, but didn't want to admit it 

I've been feeding my Spanish cob some mint... Does that mean she will make a tasty minted chorizo?


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Good thinking 

Deep fried cob would also be an option


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

I think we might have the makings of a business here.... look what Findus have missed out on by not having a working contact form !


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

I feel that some people don't read threads before they answer them. 
S


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

I have been wanting to read this thread for a while, just got back into HH forums after a lengthy absence, and heard about this thread from the lovely Shils! Prob back in a few hours :O


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			I have been wanting to read this thread for a while, just got back into HH forums after a lengthy absence, and heard about this thread from the lovely Shils! Prob back in a few hours :O
		
Click to expand...

Yo Ziggers 
Did they release you early for good behaviour?
S


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Yo Ziggers 
Did they release you early for good behaviour?
S 

Click to expand...

Yes! it was very hard to behave though!


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Yes! it was very hard to behave though!
		
Click to expand...

Even with me as a role model?
S


----------



## princestar (8 February 2013)

Because I dont want to have a sweatty stress head tb or something that need 4 rugs and stabling 360 days a year haha.

Each to their own, love my chunky cuddly cob


----------



## Mike007 (8 February 2013)

Can you make cob tikka Masala or must you use a warmblood?


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2013)

Mike007 said:



			Can you make cob tikka Masala or must you use a warmblood?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how hot you like it


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Mike007 said:



			Can you make cob tikka Masala or must you use a warmblood?
		
Click to expand...

Scrag end of cob would probably make a nice slow cooked curry  The difficulty might lie in deciding which bit is the scraggiest 

Warmbloods are probably better suited as steak - they are PROPER horses after all.


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

How very dare you - Shy would make a cracking ticca masala thingy !!! I hope you are not being horse-ist there to try to drive his value down 

I am already on edge as Findus just are not responding, and to be honest, nor are tesco, Aldi, morrisons, etc, and NOT EVEN GINSTERS !!!!!!!!!

Maybe I should contact Bernard Matthews ?


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

Noooo, Shy is already sorted - he's super special prime veal  Get on the phone to M&S 

ETS: Ginsters - good lord, bet they are full of cobby goodness!


----------



## Mike007 (8 February 2013)

I shall have to broaden my culinary horizons,up till now I thought cobs only went into Greggs Pastys.


----------



## Shysmum (8 February 2013)

Cob n cider ???  Thoughts ??


----------



## numptynoelle (8 February 2013)

With crispy cob crackling, yum


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Even with me as a role model?
S 

Click to expand...

 You as my role model was why they let me out earlier, only another 130 pages to go!


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

Natch said:



			A cob walks into a pub. This involved a lot of effort, since he had to trek across 3 fields, and as we all know boys and girls, cobs are fat and unfit. In fact, by the time he got to the bar, he was quite out of breath. We also know that cobs have short legs, so he has to stand on tip toe to see over the bar, and he does so, waiting to catch the barman's attention.

Barman: "Blimey horse, you look parched, what can I get you?"

Cob: *whease* "I'm not a horse" *cough*

The Cob has a coughing fit and the barman waits until this is over before continuing.

Barman: "Yes you are, I can see you are, you've got horse written all over you. What do you think you are then?"

Cob: *splutter* *Whease* "I'm a Cob, mister. And I'll have a pint of larger, if its all the same to you" *cough cough*

Barman: "Right you are then sir, one pint coming up, but i'm not believing you're a cob for one minute. You look like you're _a little hoarse _to me"



Click to expand...




Natch said:



			Just for MMW 

Bob the cob, Totilas and Kauto Star are in a pub one day, having ordered dinner,* comparing notes on their various achievements. It has to be said, that sadly Totilas and Kauto are a little bit unimpressed by Bob's list.

*Some lah de dah posh salads for the picky eaters, and a burger and chips for Bob.

Totilas: "I've won the very greatest competiton in Dressage. I can prance like a good 'un. How high can you lift your knees, Bob?"

Bob: "A little bit. Not as high as you Tote." *Bob speaks with his mouth full, munching some crisps*

Kauto: "I've won more steeplechases than you can ever dream of. How fast can you rub, Bob?"

Bob: *shrugs* "I can do a bit of everything, K. I'm not as fast as you though." *The sound of Bob's voice is a little muffled as he scoffs some peanuts*

Totilas: "Its _Totilas_ if you don't mind, commoner. Well can you jump then?"

Bob: "A little bit. About 3 ft." *The sound of Bob's voice is muffled because his mouth if full. The portion of chips they have ordered to share had arrived*

Kauto: "Insolence! You won't call me by my stable name, You're nowhere near quality enough to be my stable mate. And there's no way you can jump 3 ft, and certainly not at any speed."

Bob: "Tell you what K, I bet I can. I bet you your dinner I can jump that bar over there, whizz around the block, doing some fancy high knee action in between that Edward Gal would be proud of, and be back in less time than it takes you two."

Totilas and Kauto exchange glances, and say in union "You're on!"

Bob has disappeared. All that remains is a breeze of wind which disturbs the candle flame for a moment. 

Amazed that they didn't even see his departure, Totilas and Kauto rush over the bar, and out of the door, sure that they will see Bob having fallen flat on his face at any second. There is no sign of him outside. Forgetting to even prance, they race around the block, still no sign of him, and finally they get back to the pub, where they find Bob sat calmly at the table, which is full of plates which promise they did have food on, but are now empty, bar the odd bit of salad garnish.*

*Cobs don't eat salad. Its too healthy.

Bob: "Alright chaps, what took you so long?"

Totilas and Kauto can't understand it. 

Kauto: "But... but you can't have done that. It must have been a trick. We know it was a trick."

"Yup, I hid under the table. Can't believe you chaps fell for it. And dinner was served while you were out, it was lovely chaps, but I prefer cuisine de cob to any of your fancy lah de dah choices." *Bob lets out a satisfied Belch*

"But.... the breeze when we thought you'd gone.. what... I mean _how_?" Spluttered Totilas, flustered at having been conned by a cob, and unwilling to believe he could have been that stupid.

"Ah, well that was easy," said Bob. "I'll show you."

Bob lifted his tail, and let rip. This time, the resulting wind was strong enough to blow out the candle on the table.

The end.

Epilogue. Kauto gropes around in the darkness, finds a match and re-lights the candle. By which time the barman has brought over the bill, and Bob really is nowhere to be seen. Cobs are not only all rounders, but they are smater than other horses too 

Click to expand...


Ok... got to page 91 and just had to quote these


----------



## Shilasdair (8 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Ok... got to page 91 and just had to quote these 

Click to expand...

Go girl!  Because this thread isn't long enough. 
S


----------



## Fii (8 February 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Go girl!  Because this thread isn't long enough. 
S 

Click to expand...

Hello you old bag, where have you been hiding??


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

Ok, on page 148, and tbh I wouldn't want to own a cob, they are scary and go at 45mph


----------



## zigzag (8 February 2013)

I finished the whole thread..... and all I learnt was that cobs are feisty, bad mannered, spooky, bolshy, can go at 45 mph, taste great in burgers and lasagnas ... they are also too hairy! It brings back bad memories of a friends cob that had loads of hair... I ended up clipping and hogging a Welsh Sec D, the hair traumatized me.


So after reading 191 pages (How do you alter your settings) I still don't understand why people have cobs?


----------



## TrasaM (9 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			So after reading 191 pages (How do you alter your settings) I still don't understand why people have cobs?
		
Click to expand...

They have an excellent marketing dept whose job it is to convince an unsuspecting public that they are safe, sensible, reliable and cheap to feed.


----------



## Springy (9 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			So after reading 191 pages (How do you alter your settings) I still don't understand why people have cobs?
		
Click to expand...

Because we want to


----------



## Natch (12 February 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			With crispy cob crackling, yum 

Click to expand...

I actually drooled thinking about that. 



zigzag said:



			Ok... got to page 91 and just had to quote these 

Click to expand...

Yes yes I do agree, my cob jokes are highly precious and should be quoted to remind all and sundry how good they were!  You missed the best one though


----------



## Natch (12 February 2013)

Natch said:



			Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, hairy legs and big feet, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law



Click to expand...

... still my proudest moment  In fact, still THE BEST moment on this thread, ever.


----------



## Shysmum (12 February 2013)

Shy is going for the "twig flavoured"  look....


----------



## Suechoccy (12 February 2013)

Our local mobile kebab van man called out to me when I was riding a really fat hairy cob past his van 

(imagine a Borat-type accent to this):

"Hey, when your horse dies, will you give him to me please? I make a lotta kebab outta him. He has a lotta meat on him. Very nice."

(For those of you who know me and where I live, this was NOT the current mobile kebab van man but the previous one, about 14 years ago).


----------



## Suechoccy (12 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Shy is going for the "twig flavoured"  look....






Click to expand...


No, she's trying to quit smoking and this is the new Nicotine-Replacement Twiggie-Ciggie.


----------



## mhorses (12 February 2013)

I love cobs!


----------



## julie111 (12 February 2013)

glitterfuzz said:



			thats my opinion and im entitled to it.  just like all the people that love their hairy cobs and wouldnt be with out them.  I havent direceted anything I have said at any one particular person.  Horses get slaughtered - fact, just like zebras get put in Pizza!!! :S    

Click to expand...

Are you for real?


----------



## TrasaM (12 February 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Cob n cider ???  Thoughts ??
		
Click to expand...

Silly Billy! Cob with horse radish of course. What else


----------



## Shysmum (12 February 2013)

I was looking for a niche market, lol.


----------



## Natch (15 February 2013)

Shy is actually demonstrating unusually high intelligence for a cob. He is going for twiglet flavour, and thus ensuring that nobody will want to eat him!


----------



## tallyho! (15 February 2013)

Did you know? 

This thread has the 2nd highest views in The Tack Room.

(1st was the Parelli vs Robert Whitaker stally thread)

Well done Shils!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (7 March 2013)

Thank you, and good morning.

I still think cobs are the steed of nervous novice trot-thumpers, though.

S


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Thank you, and good morning.

I still think cobs are the steed of nervous novice trot-thumpers, though.

S 

Click to expand...

I read the above as "nervous novice trump-trotters" and instantly imagined windy ladies trotting about english villages farting rather loudly on black and white things with feathers.

(it's early and ran out of milk for coffee)


----------



## mcnaughty (7 March 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Thank you, and good morning.

I still think cobs are the steed of nervous novice trot-thumpers, though.

S 

Click to expand...

LOL - please come and ride mine so I can see that smug grin wiped off your face!! ;-)


----------



## Buds_mum (7 March 2013)

Heyy shils!!

I think to keep up dated with the vocabulary of this forum the title should be:

'why do people want to own coblets'

And my answer, cause mine has cute fluffy feet and a moustache that no tb could ever grow


----------



## princestar (7 March 2013)

My little cob is currently proving so many people wrong! I brought him as a companion as 5 1/2, because he was so nervous. The yard owner told me dont waste your time or money, his owner sais ahe didn't know of he would ever be rideable and so many people asked why I didnt go and buy an older experienced horse.... well my little cob is proving people so wrong - hes away being professionally backed, we have hacked out on our own, pop a little teeny cross pole, hes used to kids, dogs, diggers, tarpaulin flapping about.... hes being incredible!  Proving that not all horses are useless and unrideable - cobs do have hearts of gold


----------



## smellsofhorse (7 March 2013)

Wow!

Is this thread still going!


----------



## zigzag (7 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Heyy shils!!

I think to keep up dated with the vocabulary of this forum the title should be:

'why do people want to own coblets'

And my answer, cause mine has cute fluffy feet and a moustache that no tb could ever grow 

Click to expand...

And thats why my clippers come into action! why do people want Ugg boots on horses!? I get clip happy, every spare hair gets clipped off, even hogged my Sec D


----------



## D66 (7 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			I read the above as "nervous novice trump-trotters" and instantly imagined windy ladies trotting about english villages farting rather loudly on black and white things with feathers.

(it's early and ran out of milk for coffee)
		
Click to expand...

are you watching me?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 March 2013)

zigzag said:



			And thats why my clippers come into action! why do people want Ugg boots on horses!? I get clip happy, every spare hair gets clipped off, even hogged my Sec D 

Click to expand...

YOU HOGGED A SECT D?????? You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself!!!!! I hope you don't live in Wales that poor horse will be a laughing stock.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 March 2013)

I have just noticed you not only live in Wales but live near me, with a HOGGED Sect D.


----------



## zigzag (7 March 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			YOU HOGGED A SECT D?????? You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself!!!!! I hope you don't live in Wales that poor horse will be a laughing stock.

Click to expand...

Had to hog him, he had Cushings, curly coat, it was hot, so clipped him fully and thought ****** it, get the long mane off as well. He looked quite smart actually, but bloody weird trying to mount him without a mane


----------



## Littlelegs (7 March 2013)

You'd hate me cc. I used to regularly clip a sec d with sweet itch, every spring the lot would come off, mane, legs, most of forelock (used to clip 2/3 off from underneath) same for tail. It did used to feel criminal because it all grew back lovely over winter. But, otherwise he was difficult to treat & sweated under fly rugs.


----------



## Parachute (7 March 2013)

Two words..

Teddy Bears


----------



## sally2 (7 March 2013)

Probably because they are good natured, easy going, can carry heavy things and people, honest, built like tanks, need very little attention, multi purpose. Yes i have been riding for years and on a multitude of nags but i still find cobs the most appealing of horses they are just so comfy and great way to have a slow ride in the country giving you time to appreciate how lucky you are to be alive and live in a marvelous island called Britain.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (7 March 2013)

Wired hot blooded horse, or a sensible plod? Give me a Cob any day


----------



## cobwithattitude (7 March 2013)

Adore our cob - BUT no way is he a plod!  We 'own' him because he is a fun ride, great character, intelligent, talented and outstanding in his own field.  Horse owning is a choice, i think?


----------



## Beausmate (7 March 2013)

zigzag said:



			I get clip happy, every spare hair gets clipped off, even hogged my Sec D 

Click to expand...

That's nuffin' I hog my tb! 

And as for the cob, well I just wanted a life-size 'My Little Pony', fully posable with long, brushable mane and tail.  I can spray him with glitter and tie pink ribbons into his excessively long hair.  Well, he's not much use for anything else, too short-backed and stumpy-legged for riding, not to mention the fact that he is far too lazy to be bothered to shift his fat a*se anywhere bar where the food is.  

Besides, why would I want to embarrass myself being seen out with a hairy cow when I have a proper, sleek, fast, beautiful, spirited thoroughbred horse to ride?


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

digger66 said:



			are you watching me?

Click to expand...

No need to watch. I can hear you both coming!


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

If I had a cob I'd hog it an' all!


----------



## smanf (7 March 2013)

There is quite a broad spectrum when it comes to cobs. My forever best friend was a 'cob' I think, (although I think he thought different) I miss him very very much;















Must confess, not my first choice of horse though, hence why I've now got my lanky Anglo Arab div!!


----------



## edgedem (7 March 2013)

becasue they do interesting things like this:









Lifes never dull with a cob!


----------



## Shysmum (7 March 2013)

and so the cycle continues.....cleverest thread ever this .


----------



## tallyho! (7 March 2013)

edgedem said:



			becasue they do interesting things like this:









Lifes never dull with a cob!
		
Click to expand...

You are NOT going to believe this but I kept my horse at your yard a few years ago and he did the EXACT same thing on the exact same gate!!!!!!

How did you get her off? I had to make him rear off it and thankfully he did... gulp!


----------



## Charley657 (7 March 2013)

I feel exactly the same way about TB's.  Personally the best place for them after they have finished on the racecourse is in my dogs can of pedigree chum.  They are not even worth making into a burger. 

Cobs are fab though I love cobs.


----------



## Shysmum (7 March 2013)

HURRAH !!!  A cob would make a nice thick, chunky steak though, don't you think ?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 March 2013)

My Sect D cob would make lots of juicy steaks!! My OH has suggested spit roasting my miniatures.


----------



## tallyho! (8 March 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			My Sect D cob would make lots of juicy steaks!! My OH has suggested spit roasting my miniatures.

Click to expand...

Ooh yes and they'd fit on the xmas table! Perfect alternative to turkey. Less dry I'd imagine...


----------



## Charley657 (8 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Ooh yes and they'd fit on the xmas table! Perfect alternative to turkey. Less dry I'd imagine...
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes and you could still put the head on the table with the apple in the mouth. 

Ok just had a visual of that little shetland form the 3 ad dead on a table and feel a bit queasy now.


----------



## tallyho! (8 March 2013)

Charley657 said:



			Oh yes and you could still put the head on the table with the apple in the mouth. 

Ok just had a visual of that little shetland form the 3 ad dead on a table and feel a bit queasy now. 

Click to expand...

Yess.... that was a bit far.... it's better when they're processed and you can't tell what it is 

We joke but it is rather a horrid thought 

Ok, someone quick, cheer us up!!!!!!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 March 2013)

Its ok got no intention of spit roasting my little girls, they are far to cute for that. Even non horsey OH and son love them.


----------



## GSLS (10 March 2013)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...

this


----------



## GSLS (10 March 2013)

Anybody who has a problem with cobs, I'd love you to go a slag off a traveller's cobs to their faces, or pop down to Appleby and turn your noses up at their ponies. You certainly wouldn't say it again lol. Not wise to get on the wrong side of certain people.


----------



## horse.love92 (10 March 2013)

I have one cob who I can take anywhere and do anything on . My mum also rides him because he's safe as anything ! Cobs are cheap to keep and much more hardy than a TB. I also have a ISH who has a calm cob temperament but jumps like a TB !


----------



## Shysmum (10 March 2013)

Yup, this really is the perfect incarnation of a thread that will live forever. Cob utopia


----------



## tallyho! (11 March 2013)

GSLS said:



			Anybody who has a problem with cobs, I'd love you to go a slag off a traveller's cobs to their faces, or pop down to Appleby and turn your noses up at their ponies. You certainly wouldn't say it again lol. Not wise to get on the wrong side of certain people.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a challenge!!


----------



## laurengrace (11 March 2013)

Hahahaha the SLOW part is such a misconception!!!!!!!

I have ridden some cobs that are terrifying to slow down haha, especially as they are not the most agile. It is like stopping a TANK!

Give me a TB any day!


----------



## tallyho! (11 March 2013)

The thread that just keeps giving and giving... could there BE a more generous thread??


----------



## Auslander (11 March 2013)

Shils - you've hooked some more!!


----------



## Mongoose11 (11 March 2013)

People who don't like cobs are idiots and stupid. So there.


----------



## indie999 (11 March 2013)

To be really annoying


----------



## Charlie Bucket (11 March 2013)

Cobby cob cobbedy cobs cobs cobs cobs


----------



## alliersv1 (11 March 2013)

I think there's been a bit of "not read the whole thread but..." going on here...


----------



## marmalade76 (11 March 2013)

GSLS said:



			Anybody who has a problem with cobs, I'd love you to go a slag off a traveller's cobs to their faces, or pop down to Appleby and turn your noses up at their ponies. You certainly wouldn't say it again lol. Not wise to get on the wrong side of certain people.
		
Click to expand...

No, I wouldn't dare, and the 'travellers' have to be admired for their, erhum, business sense. It's the people who buy horses from them who are the idiots..


----------



## indie999 (11 March 2013)

alliersv1 said:



			I think there's been a bit of "not read the whole thread but..." going on here...

Click to expand...

What do you mean you "not read the whole thread"....you need to go to page one and 100000000 pages later, there will be a multiple choice question section at the end to see if you waivered in your answer or fancy a go at Appleby?


----------



## Shilasdair (13 March 2013)

Morning all.
Just emptying the nets.  
S


----------



## tallyho! (13 March 2013)

Ay oh up she rises, ay oh up she rises, ay oh up she rises early in the morning!


----------



## Shilasdair (13 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Ay oh up she rises, ay oh up she rises, ay oh up she rises early in the morning!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a sober one.
S


----------



## Anna (13 March 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

Hey watch it! they are my favourite breed of horse! And they have beautiful strides! Maybe you should see them in action and see how stunning these horses are!


----------



## Mongoose11 (13 March 2013)

Anna McG said:



			Hey watch it! they are my favourite breed of horse! And they have beautiful strides! Maybe you should see them in action and see how stunning these horses are!
		
Click to expand...


Ahhhh a newbie Shils, they always taste the best right?


----------



## Shilasdair (13 March 2013)

Anna McG said:



			Hey watch it! they are my favourite breed of horse! And they have beautiful strides! Maybe you should see them in action and see how stunning these horses are!
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I'd rather not 'watch' anything cob-related; I value my eyeballs.
Secondly, they aren't a breed (unless you mean Welsh Section C and Ds which I exempt from my cob-hating vitriol).
Thirdly I would love to see a cob 'in action' - but despite observing closely, they never seem to move (except the jaws which constantly do).  
S 

PS Newbies are indeed scrumptious.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 March 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Firstly, I'd rather not 'watch' anything cob-related; I value my eyeballs.
Secondly, they aren't a breed (unless you mean Welsh Section C and Ds which I exempt from my cob-hating vitriol).
Thirdly I would love to see a cob 'in action' - but despite observing closely, they never seem to move (except the jaws which constantly do).  
S 

PS Newbies are indeed scrumptious.   

Click to expand...

lol, always enjoy your posts Shils!


----------



## risky business (13 March 2013)

I can't believe this is still alive! 

I have a welsh D which is technically a 'cob' but I don't see her as one tbh  

Not a problem with cobs there not my first choice, I prefer finer breeds but I do hate the word 'cob' horrid word!


----------



## tallyho! (14 March 2013)

Corrrrrrr that was a big 'un!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 March 2013)

Secondly, they aren't a breed (unless you mean Welsh Section C and Ds which I exempt from my cob-hating vitriol).

I will now forgive your comments as you have excluded the beautiful Welsh breeds, no longer will I call on the angels to taunt you in your lair.


----------



## Natch (5 April 2013)

*throws nets out for the next fresh batch*

Also, tallyhoo was that a sneaky friends reference?!


----------



## undergroundoli (5 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law



Click to expand...

If the threads back this joke deserves to return.


----------



## D66 (5 April 2013)

My WB/TB is tall and elegant, but can be stubborn and is often/usually greedy - I call it her inner cob.












newby trap baited and ready............


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 April 2013)

People want to own cobs because Tbs and Wbs are sh**. Yeh, read it and weep ladies, read it and weep.


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			People want to own cobs because Tbs and Wbs are sh**. Yeh, read it and weep ladies, read it and weep.
		
Click to expand...

I'd weep too if I owned a cob ....


----------



## Shysmum (5 April 2013)

Best to ride in the dark round my way tbh, less insults hurled at us that way.


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Best to ride in the dark round my way tbh, less insults hurled at us that way.
		
Click to expand...

We can still see you...all those socking great white hairy bits...


----------



## Shysmum (5 April 2013)

Are you saying my legs are hairy 

His are more like a mini oil slick atm, due to his POS, so they are quite neat and non- fluffy.


----------



## micramadam (5 April 2013)

What happens if you own both? A cob and a warmblood.


----------



## D66 (5 April 2013)

micramadam said:



			What happens if you own both? A cob and a warmblood.
		
Click to expand...

EVERYONE will laugh at you.


----------



## micramadam (5 April 2013)

digger66 said:



			EVERYONE will laugh at you.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear so that's me well and truly in the proverbial.


----------



## Littlelegs (5 April 2013)

Long tails full of dreadlocks & tangles with random twigs stuck in aren't usually attractive, but they fit in with the general image of a cob.


----------



## tilly49 (5 April 2013)

Well this got my attention!! I own a Clydesdale x maxi cob and she is fab. She will compete at dressage, jump and do x country upto 2'9, hack on her own and she is defiantly not 'slow, fat, hairy or lazy'!!!


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 April 2013)

No dreadlocks and tangles - just yellow with poo and wee. Classy cob here you see


----------



## storm123 (5 April 2013)

i have an appaloosaXcob and he is insane. hes the fastest horse i know and remains unbeaten at the yard. hes jumped 5ft with me, and is the best in the hunt, he leads and doesnt give up. he is a true inspiration.


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

storm123 said:



			i have an appaloosaXcob and he is insane. hes the fastest horse i know and remains unbeaten at the yard. hes jumped 5ft with me, and is the best in the hunt, he leads and doesnt give up. he is a true inspiration.
		
Click to expand...

I bet the master loves you...


----------



## storm123 (5 April 2013)

oh i do!
mind you he can be a right knob!!!
but like all cobs, is obssesed with his good old food.


----------



## JackAT (5 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Q:What is fat, round, has a hairy chin, is clumsy, bargy, rude, untrainable, inelegant, farts a lot and eats you out of house and home?

A: Your mother-in-law



Click to expand...

Ok, so I'm a newbie who has fallen into the cob-thread trap. But that couldn't go unnoticed!!


----------



## elijahasgal (5 April 2013)

Economical.  huge sense of humor. Clever.  Great for the smaller rider, usually great first horses.  Usually pretty rock solid.  But do like to proove to you that they are in charge and only do what they choose to for you!
I ride a friends one, he is very entertaining! Helping her find her way to get the best out of him


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

There is now a cob living on our yard. Lowers the tone terribly. I'm going to wait til everyone else has left and take the clippers to it. Hairy legs and beards? Not on my watch...


----------



## Mike007 (5 April 2013)

JackAT said:



			Ok, so I'm a newbie who has fallen into the cob-thread trap. But that couldn't go unnoticed!! 

Click to expand...

But you have proved your credentials as not being a troll,so dont worry  Anyway welcome to the asylum


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Mine has the most ridiculous beard known to man.  I swear it's about 8 inches long


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Oh OH OH OH where's the poster with the 40 mile an hour cob?  'cos I have a 35 mph highland...

No joke, my gps tracker tells me so:

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/

LOL


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Mine has the most ridiculous beard known to man.  I swear it's about 8 inches long 

Click to expand...

So does mine in winter -despite being in no way, shape or form - a cob. I have a zero tolerance approach to facial hair, so it comes off the moment it starts sprouting


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Oh OH OH OH where's the poster with the 40 mile an hour cob?  'cos I have a 35 mph highland...

No joke, my gps tracker tells me so:

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/

LOL 

Click to expand...

You've cracked - you let him drive the Landrover. Didn't you?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Auslander said:



			So does mine in winter -despite being in no way, shape or form - a cob. I have a zero tolerance approach to facial hair, so it comes off the moment it starts sprouting
		
Click to expand...

I like it.  It saves digging out headcollars.  Just grab the beard and tug 



Auslander said:



			You've cracked - you let him drive the Landrover. Didn't you?
		
Click to expand...

He couldn't fit his fat arse in the seat 

I think the GPS just ins't that accurate


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 April 2013)

Oooh good work JFTD! Olivia has been officially GPs'd at 29 miles an hour but I know she has gone faster. Perhaps there should be an official Summer competition? Fastest time clocked wins the coveted title of 'Fastest Frikkin' Cob' 2013?


----------



## Auslander (5 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Oooh good work JFTD! Olivia has been officially GPs'd at 29 miles an hour but I know she has gone faster.
		
Click to expand...

Across the field at the first sign of feed buckets rattling?


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 April 2013)

Ouch, Auslander! You bi**h! Out on a hack I'll have you know. I would never take food up to her field, the fencing wouldn't cope - she'd go straight through it to get to the bucket!


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Oooh good work JFTD! Olivia has been officially GPs'd at 29 miles an hour but I know she has gone faster. Perhaps there should be an official Summer competition? Fastest time clocked wins the coveted title of 'Fastest Frikkin' Cob' 2013?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but fat arse isn't eligible - he is actually intentionally bred and not by ******


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 April 2013)

Bum holes - yes ******, forgot he was of a certain quality.... Oh well, more chance of Olive winning


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Exactly.  He's a quality animal.  You wouldn't find him in a Findus lasagne...

Prime steak, he is...


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2013)

Think Shy was down for M&S cob veal at some point (page 47 I think) ... Ferg is probably a bit too active for veal at 35 mph, but I bet he'd make a nice haggis stuffing


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Get out of here, he's practically Aberdeen Angus, y'know   Prime rump steak.  Costs a small fortune and best served rare.  Very, very rare...


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2013)

Fine then, you can make steak from his "meaty" bits (as it were ) but also flog the less interesting parts for haggi making


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			Fine then, you can make steak from his "meaty" bits (as it were ) but also flog the less interesting parts for haggi making 

Click to expand...

He can't manage the veg (bad vet  ) but he can defo provide the meat 

I'm keeping his skin though - I'm going to have him stuffed and mounted on a trolley for in hand showing


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			He can't manage the veg (bad vet  ) but he can defo provide the meat 

I'm keeping his skin though - I'm going to have him stuffed and mounted on a trolley for in hand showing 

Click to expand...

Excellent idea - I loved that video that was posted on here ages ago of a woman doing a dressage test on a hobby horse. I may join in if I can find a beast to stand still for long enough to stuff....ooooh, *remembers which thread she's posting on* bet I could find a bone idle cob that would be good for stuffing, and to be honest, would anyone notice the difference?


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			would anyone notice the difference?  

Click to expand...

Put it on casters and balance it precariously on the top of a hill and you just might have the 40 mph cob


----------



## numptynoelle (5 April 2013)

Aye, with a rocket up its behind  We *all* know cobs can't go faster than a lumbering jog... 

(Might catch some fresh meat with that one, no? )


----------



## JFTDWS (5 April 2013)

Mmmm fresh meat...  It's dinnertime - where's the daemonic one?


----------



## numptynoelle (6 April 2013)

Think you have to summon the daemonic one, either by saying its name three times or by muttering "cibbity, cobbity, boooo" several times in quick succession. However, I'm also fairly certain Shils feels the vibrations in the "fresh meat" nets...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 April 2013)

JFTD, PMSL at the trolley for inhand showing! You'd want a knacking big trolley to haul round a useless massive lump of a cob, though. Maybe nick a luggage hauler from the airport?


----------



## tallyho! (6 April 2013)

Only a couple of tiddlers then... 

Sardines anyones?

CT, what are you doing up at 5am??


----------



## D66 (6 April 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			JFTD, PMSL at the trolley for inhand showing! You'd want a knacking big trolley to haul round a useless massive lump of a cob, though. Maybe nick a luggage hauler from the airport?
		
Click to expand...

One of those motorized pallet shifters would do the job.


----------



## tallyho! (6 April 2013)

digger66 said:



			One of those motorized pallet shifters would do the job.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the flashing orange beacon and distinctive "beep. beep. beep." already... 

Lol... sorry just laughing at my own mental image...


----------



## Shooting Star (12 April 2013)

why do people want to own cobs? 

According to the email circular that I got from rideaway today ...

_"We would love your help in completing a short survey -- which will allow you to tell us a little bit more about your horses, cobs or ponies, as well as your needs in caring for them. "_

... I guess you might want a cob as an alternative to a horse or a pony as apparently it's neither


----------



## Mike007 (12 April 2013)

Round here ,as soon a it is summer ,the roads are jammed with cobs puffing along like overweight joggers wobbling their fat arses. Theyre a bit like caravans really.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (13 April 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			Aye, with a rocket up its behind  We *all* know cobs can't go faster than a lumbering jog... 

(Might catch some fresh meat with that one, no? )
		
Click to expand...

You are so wrong


----------



## LollyDolly (13 April 2013)

Mike007 said:



			Round here ,as soon a it is summer ,the roads are jammed with cobs puffing along like overweight joggers wobbling their fat arses. Theyre a bit like caravans really.
		
Click to expand...

LOL.


----------



## TrasaM (13 April 2013)

Ankerwycke said:



			why do people want to own cobs? 



... I guess you might want a cob as an alternative to a horse or a pony as apparently it's neither 

Click to expand...

I've had me suspicions but that's confirmed it


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

This made the top 5 forums posts in H+H mag again


----------



## tallyho! (13 April 2013)

Mike007 said:



			Round here ,as soon a it is summer ,the roads are jammed with cobs puffing along like overweight joggers wobbling their fat arses. Theyre a bit like caravans really.
		
Click to expand...

Love this... 

During winter, they blot the English countryside with their monochrominess confusing children who wonder if they are deformed cows...


----------



## skirti (13 April 2013)

because theyre sexy as! sensible and slow (sometimes!)!


----------



## Suzie86 (13 April 2013)

I find it really disturbing when people refer to their horses as sexy


----------



## Love (13 April 2013)

Here we go again!


----------



## skirti (13 April 2013)

Haha its just his bum its huge! And those shapely chunky legs and stubby neck and hogged mane! Gorgeous! Not in a sexually attractive manner but as to describe something that looks good!


----------



## Dave282B (13 April 2013)

Cheers Mike
A genuine laugh


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			CT, what are you doing up at 5am??
		
Click to expand...

Funny sleeping patterns occasionally. I'm half expecting the nurse to come round with the blood pressure machine


----------



## Shysmum (13 April 2013)

OH NO !!! That means Appleby is just around the corner - WAAAAAHHHH !!!!


----------



## Auslander (13 April 2013)

Its not really about how fast they can go, or how high they can jump though - is it?
Its about how they look doing it


----------



## Shilasdair (7 May 2013)

I still think that only novice riders would want to own a cob.
S


----------



## tallyho! (7 May 2013)

And old people.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

And fat people who need a fat arsed horse to visually counteract the size of their own


----------



## Patterdale (7 May 2013)

So it's settled then - cobs ARE handy for when novices, pensioners and the overweight want to ride. 
Then once they learn to canter, they can graduate to a real horse, like a warm blood or something?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 May 2013)

Cobs are also handy for busy people who want to take coffee and a lap top out on a ride.


----------



## SallyBatty (7 May 2013)

Ankerwycke said:



			why do people want to own cobs? 

According to the email circular that I got from rideaway today ...

_"We would love your help in completing a short survey -- which will allow you to tell us a little bit more about your horses, cobs or ponies, as well as your needs in caring for them. "_

... I guess you might want a cob as an alternative to a horse or a pony as apparently it's neither 

Click to expand...

When it comes to buying certain things it also appears to be the same for warmbloods, lol.  The times I have seen something come in pony/cob/horse/warmblood sizes.


----------



## Old Bat (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			And fat people who need a fat arsed horse to visually counteract the size of their own 

Click to expand...


Ahem.....


----------



## tallyho! (7 May 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I still think that only novice riders would want to own a cob.
S 

Click to expand...

Shils did say "OWN"... nothing about riding it...


----------



## Floxie (7 May 2013)

SallyBatty said:



			When it comes to buying certain things it also appears to be the same for warmbloods, lol.  The times I have seen something come in pony/cob/horse/warmblood sizes.
		
Click to expand...

Goodness, really? What on earth is Warmblood size? At least I understood pony/cob/full (though I've never known a cob that actually needed cob sizing...)


----------



## allyj (7 May 2013)

Well, I have owned a TB and it was quite frankly the most boring horse i have ever come across. I loved him very much, but by christ was he boring.


----------



## Shilasdair (7 May 2013)

allyj said:



			Well, I have owned a TB and it was quite frankly the most boring horse i have ever come across. I loved him very much, but by christ was he boring.
		
Click to expand...

Some might call that a perfect match.
S


----------



## Natch (7 May 2013)

But they are so slow and boring


----------



## JackAT (7 May 2013)

Floxie said:



			Goodness, really? What on earth is Warmblood size? At least I understood pony/cob/full (though I've never known a cob that actually needed cob sizing...)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Usually I've found the sizing goes pony/full/loch ness monster/cob. 

They need a clonking great head to counterbalance their disproportionately rotund hindquarters.


----------



## Dizzleton (7 May 2013)

I have a WB and have always prefered lighter, fancier breeds. Many years ago, when I first started to ride, I was always put on cobs or heavier breeds and found them very boring; but I put this down to them being riding school horses! 

But still now, I still find them very stubborn, fairly lazy and not the prettiest to look at! 

However, they are great in their own respects and excel with the correct rider and breeding. But I personally would never own one unless it was a black sec d stallion! 

P.S I had to look after my YO Irish Cob when she went back to work full time!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 May 2013)

I own a cob because he belonged to my daughter who then loved boys more, so the git stays with me.

However, he is the most wonderful horse on the planet and selling him would be like selling my grandmother.
 Guess, I love the belly loving sod.


----------



## TrasaM (7 May 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I still think that only novice riders would want to own a cob.
S 

Click to expand...

You mean 'badly advised' novices I presume


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 May 2013)

TrasaM said:



			You mean 'badly advised' novices I presume 

Click to expand...

Who have no idea! 

I could have thumped mine yesterday as he _strolled_ to the gate, so naughty! Yet quite scarily forward to ride!


----------



## Vanner (7 May 2013)

**Yawn**  bay mare brigade out in force tonight I see, winding everyone else up ... same old, same old .... so very boring ...


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2013)

You can do a really loud, vile fart whilst standing next to a cob....blame it on the rotund beast and no-one will argue 

Reckon that's why people like 'em


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			How Bl**dy dare you 

You don't know me , you don't know my cob and you don 't know my arse 

Click to expand...

HA!


----------



## Mongoose11 (7 May 2013)

Everyone knows that cobs are the labradors of the horse world. Boring, thick and greedy.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Everyone knows that cobs are the labradors of the horse world. Boring, thick and greedy.
		
Click to expand...

Big slobbery monsters!


----------



## numptynoelle (7 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Everyone knows that cobs are the labradors of the horse world. Boring, thick and greedy.
		
Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			Big slobbery monsters!
		
Click to expand...

That's totally unfair 

Everyone knows you can get working labs - but there are no reports of a working cob (unless stuffed and put on a carousel)


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			How Bl**dy dare you 

You don't know me , you don't know my cob and you don 't know my arse 

Click to expand...

Dearie me - you do seem to have had your knickers in a twist very consistently for the last few days. Chill out..


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

I thought DD was joking, Aus...  It was very funny from where I'm sitting


----------



## Vanner (7 May 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Everyone knows that cobs are the labradors of the horse world. Boring, thick and greedy.
		
Click to expand...

My Labrador ain't boring or thick ... greedy, yes, very greedy in fact .... and my cob looks nothing like my Labrador!


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I thought DD was joking, Aus...  It was very funny from where I'm sitting 

Click to expand...

I expect we will find out very shortly


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Auslander said:



			I expect we will find out very shortly
		
Click to expand...

I'm choosing to interpret it as a humorous comment regardless...  I find HHO much easier to deal with if you presume every is laughing at their comments as much as you are


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Vanner said:



			My Labrador ain't boring or thick ... greedy, yes, very greedy in fact .... and my cob looks nothing like my Labrador!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen kids trying to ride labradors, they look so similar to cobs


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			I'm choosing to interpret it as a humorous comment regardless...  I find HHO much easier to deal with if you presume every is laughing at their comments as much as you are 

Click to expand...

I would have normally - but having just noted a bit of ranty theme ongoing in all recent posts, I'm not so sure!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Auslander said:



			I would have normally - but having just noted a bit of ranty theme ongoing in all recent posts, I'm not so sure!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, come join me in a state of denial and self righteous belief that nobody would be so daft as to post that comment and not mean it to be tongue in cheek


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			Hehe, come join me in a state of denial and self righteous belief that nobody would be so daft as to post that comment and not mean it to be tongue in cheek 

Click to expand...

I don't want to associate with you though. You have a cob...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Auslander said:



			I don't want to associate with you though. You have a cob...
		
Click to expand...

It's true, I am an equine social leper...


----------



## Patterdale (7 May 2013)

I heart this thread.


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			It's true, I am an equine social leper...
		
Click to expand...

I sort of feel your pain. Mine looks a bit like a cob at the moment


----------



## tallyho! (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			HA!
		
Click to expand...

Nice catch JFTD


----------



## Goldenstar (7 May 2013)

I have a cob well two sort of but ones an ID so he calls himself a hunter now when he was 200 kilos heavier and his mane was hogged he was a cob .
Back to the cob I did not want to buy a cob but having hunted for a driving horse for ages and found nothing I viewed this cob , he was very cheap , bolsy but well broken to drive he needed a home so I thought what the hell and bought him.
Things I found out, elbow length manes choke you when cantering , easy remedy scissors then pulled , the feathers harbour mites , look ridiculous and are a totally pain unless you want to spend a lot of time grovelling on the ground with shampoo and combs given that I can barely be bothered to comb my own hair we clipped them off however we let him keep his long full silver and black tail.
We clip all year round as he has a horrible thick coat.
He walks through things like breeze block walls this was a suprise to me as the horse / JCB cross was new to me .
We taught him to jump (although backed he was really only driven ) he likes jumping he thinks it's cool, he could be used to prepare areas for the extraction of shale gas as his landing will cause minor earth quakes.
He's bold he's brave he's forward going when it suits him lazy when it suits him he regards work as amusement for him rather than a job .
He thinks he's sharp given that I am used to really sharp WBs and TB this is really quite funny .he was completly bemused when I just laughed at him .
He is brave in competition and does not give in pulling in the wet .
He loves dressage training just loves it and does a nice test.
But I have to work at loving him he's a big character but he's just not my thing sometimes I feel sorry for him his previous owner adored him here he will also be the also ran.
Why do people buy cobs I am really not sure.
Ps I have Labradors too they are nothing like cobs apart from the eating thing.


----------



## Mongoose11 (7 May 2013)

My family are conoisseurs of the labrador world - ridiculous mother has six. I also have a cob. I also caught me some big ol' fishy here tonight


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			Anymore wise cracks and I'll squidge you with my big fat arse 

Click to expand...

Good luck trying...

You haven't seen my arse!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2013)

I can't be bothered to troll back through 2k posts,  but has it occurred to anyone yet,  that the horses with huge round arses are mostly owned by girls of a similar stature?  Just a thought.......... 

Alec.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

JFTD said:



			And fat people who need a fat arsed horse to visually counteract the size of their own 

Click to expand...




Alec Swan said:



			I can't be bothered to troll back through 2k posts,  but has it occurred to anyone yet,  that the horses with huge round arses are mostly owned by girls of a similar stature?  Just a thought.......... 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Alec, but that observation is my intellectual property


----------



## Goldenstar (7 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I can't be bothered to troll back through 2k posts,  but has it occurred to anyone yet,  that the horses with huge round arses are mostly owned by girls of a similar stature?  Just a thought.......... 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily my OH has mentained that since the cob arrived......... Then the ambulance came to take him to AandE.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			He walks through things like breeze block walls this was a suprise to me as the horse / JCB cross was new to me
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! This is so mine! Totally oblivious at times! Madly sensitive but a bit unaware of is own strength, bless him!

God, the thread that keeps on giving. And giving. And giving!


----------



## zigzag (7 May 2013)

Years ago there used to be working cob classes at county shows. run on similar lines to working hunters, do they still do them?


----------



## Patterdale (7 May 2013)

Crikey I hope not, I go to shows to ENJOY myself, not have to wash my eyes afterwards.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 May 2013)

But what if they did a class were burly young men clipped them and the hair was weighted after ?


----------



## Shilasdair (7 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I have a cob well two sort of but ones an ID so he calls himself a hunter now when he was 200 kilos heavier and his mane was hogged he was a cob .
Back to the cob I did not want to buy a cob but having hunted for a driving horse for ages and found nothing I viewed this cob , he was very cheap , bolsy but well broken to drive he needed a home so I thought what the hell and bought him.
Things I found out, elbow length manes choke you when cantering , easy remedy scissors then pulled , the feathers harbour mites , look ridiculous and are a totally pain unless you want to spend a lot of time grovelling on the ground with shampoo and combs given that I can barely be bothered to comb my own hair we clipped them off however we let him keep his long full silver and black tail.
We clip all year round as he has a horrible thick coat.
He walks through things like breeze block walls this was a suprise to me as the horse / JCB cross was new to me .
We taught him to jump (although backed he was really only driven ) he likes jumping he thinks it's cool, he could be used to prepare areas for the extraction of shale gas as his landing will cause minor earth quakes.
He's bold he's brave he's forward going when it suits him lazy when it suits him he regards work as amusement for him rather than a job .
He thinks he's sharp given that I am used to really sharp WBs and TB this is really quite funny .he was completly bemused when I just laughed at him .
He is brave in competition and does not give in pulling in the wet .
He loves dressage training just loves it and does a nice test.
But I have to work at loving him he's a big character but he's just not my thing sometimes I feel sorry for him his previous owner adored him here he will also be the also ran.
Why do people buy cobs I am really not sure.
Ps I have Labradors too they are nothing like cobs apart from the eating thing.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh.
Almost as much as I laugh at people trying to compete cobs.
It's like trying to sculpt a jelly into Rodin's Thinker, isn't it?
S


----------



## JFTDWS (7 May 2013)

Daydream Dolly said:



			If its anything like your head its bl**dy 'orrible

Click to expand...

Well you're right there, I mean, nobody's ever dedicated an entire tumblr to worshiping my arse!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 May 2013)

zigzag said:



			Years ago there used to be working cob classes at county shows. run on similar lines to working hunters, do they still do them?
		
Click to expand...

Not very often. I think it would rather ruin the field in which it was held what with all the fat arsed cobs and their owners running round.


----------



## Mongoose11 (7 May 2013)

Good work CT, goood work.


----------



## Auslander (7 May 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not very often. I think it would rather ruin the field in which it was held what with all the cobs and their fat arsed owners lumbering round. 

Click to expand...

Edited slightly for accuracy - hope you don't mind!


----------



## babymare (8 May 2013)

Oh goldenstar i loved your post . what a discription lol


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 May 2013)

It was very funny and so true, Goldenstar. 

The bit about him regarding work as an amusement for him rather than a job, struck a cord. And a wry smile.


----------



## Auslander (8 June 2013)

Been a while...


----------



## snooples (8 June 2013)

Im another active disliker of cobs! Dont think I could ever own on myself they just have no natural ability for jumping (maybe some who are crossed with lighter breeds do) and they seem like the most awkward horses to ride.
And not to mention how slow they are

How did cobs even become invented, who put this plague upon us


----------



## TrasaM (8 June 2013)

It's all that hair that gets me! How is having lots and lots of hair a selling point and as for the ones with moustaches...ugh..shudders delicately


----------



## numptynoelle (8 June 2013)

TrasaM said:



			It's all that hair that gets me! How is having lots and lots of hair a selling point and as for the ones with moustaches...ugh..shudders delicately

Click to expand...

You'd spend a bloody fortune on Veet to get rid of some of those 'taches


----------



## horseluver4eva (8 June 2013)

Ahh id have my cob back over my thoroughbred anyday


----------



## Auslander (8 June 2013)

Disappointing so far...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 June 2013)

Cobs are amaz.......oh


----------



## cronkmooar (8 June 2013)

For the love of all that is holy ........................


----------



## Natch (8 June 2013)

*chucks nets wider*

 Shills, I think we might have exhausted this ocean!


----------



## Mongoose11 (8 June 2013)

I'm so offended, you lot make me sick. My cob would **** all over your crappy TBs anyday. At least my cobs legs aren't likely to snap if she goes too fast or accidently trips up and at least she doesn't cost me a fortune in food because your stupid skinny things drop weight as soon as the temp drops below 15 degrees..... Absolute idiots. Cobs are amazing and you're all jealous of their paces. 




Natch, will that do?


----------



## Beausmate (8 June 2013)

cronkmooar said:



			For the love of all that is holy ........................

Click to expand...

Well, the only good cob, is a holey cob.







Right between the eyes.......


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

People buy cobs for one of two reasons
1) They are fat and need something to carry them
2) or they are scared to ride something that might have a mind of its own so they buy the most braindead of all animals

hehe i love this debate


----------



## caseycat (9 June 2013)

Cobs are great cos you can warm your hands up in their nice thick woolly coats


----------



## Mike007 (9 June 2013)

caseycat said:



			Cobs are great cos you can warm your hands up in their nice thick woolly coats 

Click to expand...

On the other hand you could make a nice coat ,several pairs of gloves ,a rug, several steering wheel covers and at least ten pairs of boots from just the smallest of cobs.And you wouldnt have to keep hurling food into them.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 June 2013)

Imagine how many burgers you could get from a good cob... double that than from a skinny legged breed..


----------



## Gloi (9 June 2013)

They make a nice rug.


----------



## tallyho! (9 June 2013)

Is it because all the cob lovers are at Appleby giving them their feathers an annual wash?


----------



## Patterdale (9 June 2013)

And having an annual wash themselves?


----------



## TrasaM (9 June 2013)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-49855.html

More hair than a woolly mammoth   would make a great rug though


----------



## Sparkles (9 June 2013)

TrasaM said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-49855.html

 would make a great rug though 

Click to expand...

THAT'S why the sudden colour craze in them then  Rugs people. lol.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 June 2013)

TrasaM said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-49855.html

More hair than a woolly mammoth   would make a great rug though 

Click to expand...

Oh he is gorgeous! Massive price though


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

TrasaM said:



http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-49855.html

More hair than a woolly mammoth   would make a great rug though 

Click to expand...

Oh god hes awful looking and that price  That must be a joke!!!


----------



## tallyho! (9 June 2013)

Good grief!!

What happened to that collie???


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Good grief!!

What happened to that collie???
		
Click to expand...

Stunning little fluff ball. Does look suspiciously like an overgrown Blue merle though ay!


----------



## TrasaM (9 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Good grief!!

What happened to that collie???
		
Click to expand...

 seems the hairier they are the pricier they are.. You'd be all day grooming!


----------



## tallyho! (9 June 2013)

For that price I'd want hair made out of Teflon!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Oh god hes awful looking and that price  That must be a joke!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think a '0' needs to come off the price, but what makes you think he is awful looking ?

The coat makes seeing the frame tricky, he is only a yearling, his neck is set nicely, he has depth and a decent forearm.

It is an art to look past the coat and see a possible decent one in the rough, and I don't think he is a poor example of a small vanner type cob.


----------



## Patterdale (9 June 2013)

I think he'd be nice if only he wasn't a cob.


----------



## tallyho! (9 June 2013)

Still a cob though intit?


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I think a '0' needs to come off the price, but what makes you think he is awful looking ?

The coat makes seeing the frame tricky, he is only a yearling, his neck is set nicely, he has depth and a decent forearm.

It is an art to look past the coat and see a possible decent one in the rough, and I don't think he is a poor example of a small vanner type cob.
		
Click to expand...

His coat is awful, far too hairy for my liking! I do hate cobs too so that doesnt help!
But they say hes going to make it to the top, to the top of what......
cobs dont make it to the top of anything!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2013)

A skinned cob.  Look out Valegro, she is nearly ready to do a walk and trot class.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			His coat is awful, far too hairy for my liking! I do hate cobs too so that doesnt help!
But they say hes going to make it to the top, to the top of what......
cobs dont make it to the top of anything!!
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to Robert Walker, Robert Oliver and The Bardo Team.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTlBpkStl9ANTOTtVekV3xUbf1KVyJr5Ejd7WpQU1_67Y4fsgx2


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Tell that to Robert Walker, Robert Oliver and The Bardo Team.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTlBpkStl9ANTOTtVekV3xUbf1KVyJr5Ejd7WpQU1_67Y4fsgx2

Click to expand...

Some proper links to those people might help, have never heard of them and cant find much on google.... except one of them won heavyweight hunter in showing but that was definately not a cob


----------



## Auslander (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Some proper links to those people might help, have never heard of them and cant find much on google.... except one of them won heavyweight hunter in showing but that was definately not a cob
		
Click to expand...

You've never heard of Robert Oliver? Or Robert Walker? 
I'm not into showing, and even I've heard of them. Two of the best showing producers in the business.


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			You've never heard of Robert Oliver? Or Robert Walker? 
I'm not into showing, and even I've heard of them. Two of the best showing producers in the business.
		
Click to expand...

Nope im not from the UK nor have I any interest in showing. I dont watch shows or go to showing competitions so how would you expect me to know about them!


And anyway if cobs are getting to the top of showing in cob classes that really doesnt count! 
And even if they are beating other horses it still doesnt count as showing involves no skill on behalf of the horse they just have to be a good example of the breed
When a cob competes at the Olympics maybe il change my mind...


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Nope im not from the UK nor have I any interest in showing. I dont watch shows or go to showing competitions so how would you expect me to know about them!


And anyway if cobs are getting to the top of showing in cob classes that really doesnt count! 
And even if they are beating other horses it still doesnt count as showing involves no skill on behalf of the horse they just have to be a good example of the breed
When a cob competes at the Olympics maybe il change my mind...
		
Click to expand...

Ryans Son springs to mind


----------



## mcnaughty (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Nope im not from the UK nor have I any interest in showing. I dont watch shows or go to showing competitions so how would you expect me to know about them!


And anyway if cobs are getting to the top of showing in cob classes that really doesnt count! 
And even if they are beating other horses it still doesnt count as showing involves no skill on behalf of the horse they just have to be a good example of the breed
When a cob competes at the Olympics maybe il change my mind...
		
Click to expand...

LOL - now you are showing your ignorance - a cob is not a breed it is a type and no they are not judged on their type so much as their ride, manners and in the case of working show horse their jump.  Oh, and as for not being able to jump, my cob could knock the socks of anything you own!  I think you might need to re-educate yourself on the different types of cob - most of your put downs seem to be aimed at the gypsy cob type - try to look up show cob.


----------



## rhino (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			When a cob competes at the Olympics maybe I'll change my mind...
		
Click to expand...

Do you only measure a breed's worth on how many Olympic medals it can win?

Reminds me of that Einstein quote about fish and trees....


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 June 2013)

rhino said:



			Do you only measure a breed's worth on how many Olympic medals it can win?

Reminds me of that Einstein quote about fish and trees....




Click to expand...


Snooples and Einstein wouldn't mix too well Rhino! Am pretty sure she won't understand the fish and trees thing either!

Where the hell have you been woman?


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

Seems like cob owners are the defensive types


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 June 2013)

Really quite enjoying this little argument


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Snooples and Einstein wouldn't mix too well Rhino! Am pretty sure she won't understand the fish and trees thing either!

Where the hell have you been woman? 

Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to have personal digs at me in what clearly is a jokey thread.


Ironic that you mention I wouldnt understand an Einstein quite given I actually have a degree in physics...


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Why do you feel the need to have personal digs at me in what clearly is a jokey thread.


Ironic that you mention I wouldnt understand an Einstein quite given I actually have a degree in physics...
		
Click to expand...

Because it's really clear on here what's jokey and what's not IMO *note disclaimer*

A degree in physics! Wow. Well done you


----------



## hippo-horse (9 June 2013)

Is it because they are warm in the winter (yak coat to warm hands in) and shade in the summer (slow moving shadow to hide in)?


----------



## Patterdale (9 June 2013)

Those Robert guys must be quite novicey then, if they're still faffing about riding cobs.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Those Robert guys must be quite novicey then, if they're still faffing about riding cobs.
		
Click to expand...

And fat because it's well known that only fat people ride cobs.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Those Robert guys must be quite novicey then, if they're still faffing about riding cobs.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!


----------



## snooples (9 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Those Robert guys must be quite novicey then, if they're still faffing about riding cobs.
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			And fat because it's well known that only fat people ride cobs.
		
Click to expand...

2 quotes that sum up this thread perfectly


----------



## Patterdale (9 June 2013)

LIR I got your pm, thanks very much  didn't reply though as I'm on my phone and not sure it'll go through, I will when I'm on the laptop


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Those Robert guys must be quite novicey then, if they're still faffing about riding cobs.
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			And fat because it's well known that only fat people ride cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent!


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

I ride a cob x ISH and I'm certainly not fat !


----------



## Mongoose11 (10 June 2013)

Horse.love92, I am sorry, but you are very much mistaken. ALL cob lovers/riders/owners are FAT. It's the ONLY reason they would like them.


----------



## caseycat (10 June 2013)

My cob is beautifully rotund, so much so as to cause me to have difficulty to hoist my own body on top of his and my stumpy fat legs don't fit either side of his bareback pad, we have resorted to parelli but have not managed to get from the field to the menage yet as there is too much grass to gorge on, i am hoping that once winter sets in we may have a chance to get there, although i don't know if he will be able to move with his 3 heavyweight winter rugs on! :-D


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 June 2013)

mcnaughty said:



			LOL - now you are showing your ignorance - a cob is not a breed it is a type 

Welsh Sect D Cob??  A breed definitely. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			And fat because it's well known that only fat people ride cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no does that mean if I continue to loose weight I will have to swap my cob for a TB?? Didn't think of that when I started the diet, better continue eating chocolate then, I like my cob.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Oh no does that mean if I continue to loose weight I will have to swap my cob for a TB?? Didn't think of that when I started the diet, better continue eating chocolate then, I like my cob.

Click to expand...

Well you could sidestep the TB and get a WB?

That's what the skinnies ride these days... the bigger the better so that you need binoculars to see if there IS actually a rider aboard.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

caseycat said:



			My cob is beautifully rotund, so much so as to cause me to have difficulty to hoist my own body on top of his and my stumpy fat legs don't fit either side of his bareback pad, we have resorted to parelli but have not managed to get from the field to the menage yet as there is too much grass to gorge on, i am hoping that once winter sets in we may have a chance to get there, although i don't know if he will be able to move with his 3 heavyweight winter rugs on! :-D
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes purrelly... apparently there's a "game" you can play involving hedghogs and supposedly what you do is pierce fat cobs with hedgehogs and they deflate.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Well you could sidestep the TB and get a WB?

That's what the skinnies ride these days... the bigger the better so that you need binoculars to see if there IS actually a rider aboard.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok and as I am really short a WB would obviously be the perfect choice for me as my legs might just reach the end of the saddle flaps. Not to sure how I would actually get on but I could work on that one. Or I could just remain fat and stick with my fat cob.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

A crane seems a good solution to the obvious mounting difficulties... Come to think of it, there would be a market for 'mounting cranes' for the xxxxw cob. Last I checked mounting blocks don't come with a bridge.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Oh no does that mean if I continue to loose weight I will have to swap my cob for a TB?? Didn't think of that when I started the diet, better continue eating chocolate then, I like my cob.

Click to expand...

I have a cob and a TB because I am a yoyo dieter.


----------



## mcnaughty (10 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I have a cob and a TB because I am a yoyo dieter.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  I have a cob and a Welsh A - I really need to seek some professional help!


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

I must just say I'm so glad I don't have certain people in this post at my livery yard. Just because someone has a certain breed of horse does not mean that you can stereotype them in any way , they could easily be an excellent rider who owns a cob yet they may have lost their confidence , may not be able to afford maintenance of a thoroughbred or they just find that the cob they bought is the BEST horse in the world. Every cob is different , some act like TBs , others act like a dope on a rope . I think some of the comments in this post are particularly unfair towards others ! If you are happy riding your TB then so be it , but don't feel like you have to be rude to Cob owners !


----------



## Floxie (10 June 2013)

Awww, don't feel bad that you missed the joke - it's hard to keep up on a fat hairy cob


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Floxie - my Cob x ISH is by all means not slow in any shape or form !

Also I must add my mother who is 8stone rides a 15.2hh extremely hairy gypsy cob and she is 5ft6 !


----------



## TrasaM (10 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Ah ok and as I am really short a WB would obviously be the perfect choice for me as my legs might just reach the end of the saddle flaps. Not to sure how I would actually get on but I could work on that one. Or I could just remain fat and stick with my fat cob.

Click to expand...

 ah. The pea on a drum look  very impressive


----------



## Floxie (10 June 2013)

horse.love92 said:



			Floxie - my Cob x ISH is by all means not slow in any shape or form !

Also I must add my mother who is 8stone rides a 15.2hh extremely hairy gypsy cob and she is 5ft6 !
		
Click to expand...

Easy to miss the point, too, when you're plodding along on a cob


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

Ding ding ding ding ding!!!!!!

Bingo!! 

Natch, got one, took a while but we got one!


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Neither are plods , that's for sure ! 

Always beat the TBs in dressage


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

On phone can't quote you Goldenstar but that is excellent!!!


----------



## JackAT (10 June 2013)

Rumour has it the sheer weight of cob around Cumbria last week has resulted in the local government having to spend millions repairing potholes, bridges and pavements, likening the destruction to the floods of 2009!


----------



## abracadabra (10 June 2013)

I've heard that just as all fat hairy cobs have big thick forelocks they can't see daylight through (hog it),  all fat hairy cob owners have big scraggly fringes they can't read through properly (get a haircut).  

That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

This is my mums horse and he is gorgeous


----------



## Patterdale (10 June 2013)

Bring in the nets! 

Are you talking about walk and trot dressage tests? I can't imagine a big fat cob lumbering round the ring in canter with a scaredy novice hanging of the neck strap would beat a lovely elegant warmblood or tb?


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

His heads bigger than his body! He's lucky to have your mum...


----------



## Patterdale (10 June 2013)

He's nice but i bet she can't wait until she's good enough for a real horse to go fast on?


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

She used to have a TB . He took all her confidence sadly and since she had us she wanted something safe so she just does hacking on Watson now and he's really helped her with her confidence . She rides my ISH x but finds him too much for her as she just wants something she doesn't have to worry about


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Tallyho! Bad pic angle . Ill try and find you another ......



Here it is !


----------



## Patterdale (10 June 2013)

Is he top speed there?


----------



## tessybear (10 June 2013)

Horrible Horses

Tess stood on my toe today and her huge stupid dish feet have near eough broken my toes.


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Just managed to steady him for the pic in time


----------



## EAST KENT (10 June 2013)

horse.love92 said:



			Tallyho! Bad pic angle . Ill try and find you another ......



Here it is ! 






Click to expand...

Nice,but in desparate need of hogging and skinning ...THEN it will be a PROPER COB!


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

EAST KENT noooo don't tell my mother that she will have a fit !


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I have a cob and a TB because I am a yoyo dieter.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a good idea. If my diet does not go as planned I may well have to resort to this plan.


----------



## TrasaM (10 June 2013)

Don't despair.. If your cob has not got that oomph you seek, all is not lost. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdP2qmkZYxI&sns=em

There is an alternative.


----------



## 3OldPonies (10 June 2013)

Why own a cob - because they're gorgeous.  And if you are going to call them fat, lazy etc., etc., you've obviously never really got to know one. Please don't insult them, they are just as lovely as 'fancy pure breds'.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2013)

3OldPonies said:



			Why own a cob - because they're gorgeous.  And if you are going to call them fat, lazy etc., etc., you've obviously never really got to know one. Please don't insult them, they are just as lovely as 'fancy pure breds'.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, the thread is a tongue in cheek, bit of fun.

A new thread by Olliethecob, posted this morning, sums up everything about what a nice cob can achieve.  The words in the post say it all.


----------



## Auslander (10 June 2013)

snooples said:



			Seems like cob owners are the defensive types 

Click to expand...

Possibly, although you can remove myself and Rhino from that equation as neither of us own cobs!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (10 June 2013)

Not really sure my cob counts as he is a purebred Welsh Sect D and although I love him to bits all the 'offensive' comments regarding cobs really do apply to him. I am not a bit offended I just think to myself that you all must have met my boy.


----------



## Beausmate (10 June 2013)

horse.love92 said:



			Tallyho! Bad pic angle . Ill try and find you another ......



Here it is ! 






Click to expand...

Bleurgh!  Look at all that stuff hanging off it's legs.  I'm going to have nightmares of being choked in a hideous hairy way


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Here he is asleep


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

3OldPonies said:



			Why own a cob - because they're gorgeous.  And if you are going to call them fat, lazy etc., etc., you've obviously never really got to know one. Please don't insult them, they are just as lovely as 'fancy pure breds'.
		
Click to expand...

Well, when you can't cope with a "fancy pure bred", there's always a cob.


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

horse.love92 said:



			Here he is asleep 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Bless, does he leave dents in the ground?


----------



## horse.love92 (10 June 2013)

Yes the biggest I've seen by far , and don't start me on his snoring . All the Warmbloods get really annoyed with it


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2013)

horse.love92 said:



			Yes the biggest I've seen by far , and don't start me on his snoring . All the Warmbloods get really annoyed with it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Charlotte&&Prince (12 June 2013)

Congratulations everyone for showing exactly why us horse owners come across as bitchy, stuck up snobs!
No one has the right to put someone else down for their choices. If someone likes owning cobs then that's their choice. If you don't like cobs and can't imagine why anyone would want one then, hey, you don't have to get one!
Also, being disrespectful and putting someones love of a specific discipline is out of order. I don't agree with racing but I don't tell every jockey/race horse owner I meet that I think the sport is disgraceful because it is just my opinion.
Showing is a discipline just like showjumping, eventing, dressage, etc. is. It takes time and effort for the horse to develop self carriage and understanding of the riders aids. Along with balance, rhythm, straightness, suppleness, collection, contact and impulsion. Even in-hand showing requires a lot of practice and preparation in order to have the horse listening to your body language. Let's not forget to mention the amount of bathing, pulling, plaiting, hoof oiling, tack cleaning and general primping for the show both on the day and the day before.
Now you people all need to learn to respect each other and each others choice of horse and discipline. I'm now going to repeat exactly what all your mothers must have said to you at some point: If you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all!

And just food for thought, specifically for all you narrow minded people who think the only disciplines are dressage, eventing and showjumping:
http://www.whatprice.co.uk/pets/horse-riding-events.html


----------



## abracadabra (12 June 2013)

Ding ding ding, got another live one. Someone get the sense-of-humour injector out and get it charged


----------



## Mongoose11 (12 June 2013)

Heave.... Heave..... Heave. Phew that's a big 'un! 

Charlotte&Prince - I admire your empassioned response, but this thread is supposed to be a bit of fun! They're only kidding you see!


----------



## Suzie86 (12 June 2013)

It does amaze me when someone replies to a thread like this without reading enough to see its a joke, I mean it's 55 pages long for gods sake  not expecting people to read from start to finish but how long does it take to get the gist


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

Charlotte&&amp;Prince;11871467 said:
			
		


			Congratulations everyone for showing exactly why us horse owners come across as bitchy, stuck up snobs!
No one has the right to put someone else down for their choices. If someone likes owning cobs then that's their choice. If you don't like cobs and can't imagine why anyone would want one then, hey, you don't have to get one!
Also, being disrespectful and putting someones love of a specific discipline is out of order. I don't agree with racing but I don't tell every jockey/race horse owner I meet that I think the sport is disgraceful because it is just my opinion.
Showing is a discipline just like showjumping, eventing, dressage, etc. is. It takes time and effort for the horse to develop self carriage and understanding of the riders aids. Along with balance, rhythm, straightness, suppleness, collection, contact and impulsion. Even in-hand showing requires a lot of practice and preparation in order to have the horse listening to your body language. Let's not forget to mention the amount of bathing, pulling, plaiting, hoof oiling, tack cleaning and general primping for the show both on the day and the day before.
Now you people all need to learn to respect each other and each others choice of horse and discipline. I'm now going to repeat exactly what all your mothers must have said to you at some point: If you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all!

And just food for thought, specifically for all you narrow minded people who think the only disciplines are dressage, eventing and showjumping:
http://www.whatprice.co.uk/pets/horse-riding-events.html

Click to expand...

LOL!!!  

Horse AGILITY???? Is that like crufts for little cobs????


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

Suzie86 said:



			It does amaze me when someone replies to a thread like this without reading enough to see its a joke, I mean it's 55 pages long for gods sake  not expecting people to read from start to finish but how long does it take to get the gist 

Click to expand...

tsk! ssshhhhhhhhhh!!! It's the whole point


----------



## RunToEarth (12 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			LOL!!!  

Horse AGILITY???? Is that like crufts for little cobs????



Click to expand...

Baha - Horse agaility, for when everything else you have tried has failed... Incidently I think just about the only thing you couldn't enter into a horse agility competition is a rocking horse. Isn't about the winning and all that...


----------



## Beausmate (12 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			LOL!!!  

Horse AGILITY???? Is that like crufts for little cobs????



Click to expand...

Don't be daft!  You know full well that the average cob is as agile as a supertanker. 

Below average ones are more like mountain ranges than mountain goats as far as agility goes...


----------



## Beausmate (12 June 2013)

For all those who think we're being mean to cob owners (boo hoo), there was a 'Why do people want to own thoroughbreds?' thread.

It didn't take off, probably because it's really hard trying to type whilst wearing a straitjacket.


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Don't be daft!  You know full well that the average cob is as agile as a supertanker. 

Below average ones are more like mountain ranges than mountain goats as far as agility goes...
		
Click to expand...

So, how many football pitches are we talking to set up a course complete with a see-saw? Or do we write to the MOD and see if we could use up some of Salisbury Plains?


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

Beausmate said:



			For all those who think we're being mean to cob owners (boo hoo), there was a 'Why do people want to own thoroughbreds?' thread.

It didn't take off, probably because it's really hard trying to type whilst wearing a straitjacket.
		
Click to expand...

Well, look you can't blame the average tb owner. It's hard to have a sense of humour when you are preoccupied, worried it could be breaking a hoof or something out in the field with its many rugs and bandages on!!


----------



## hayinamanger (12 June 2013)

It's all very well for you skinny dressage divas to poke fun and laugh at cob owners, but I think it's very unfair and extremely hurtful.  I may be old and fat, but I still like to try and have fun with my cobs. 

I took one to a show and did an in hand class a couple of weeks ago, I had all the proper clothes on and a nice bridle on the cob, I was so pleased.  When I went to the secretary's tent and paid my entry fee, I got my number and found that the string was too short to do up around my waist.

In the ring, when I led him out for the judge, she told me to walk away and trot back, well, the trot bit was up a really steep hill.  I mean, was that really necessary?  I ran as fast as I could, so did the cob, he was faster than me.  I noticed a man at the ringside, helpless with laughter, tears running down his face.  I realised it was my OH.  The St J's people were starting to gather round, looking hopeful.  

We got a rosette and I was so proud of the cob.  OH said we looked like a picture.....from a Thelwell calender.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 June 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Baha - Horse agaility, for when everything else you have tried has failed... Incidently I think just about the only thing you couldn't enter into a horse agility competition is a rocking horse. Isn't about the winning and all that...
		
Click to expand...

Horse agility would be cool if it were more like this:

[youtube]XqVLY8YfbEo[/youtube]

I also think TREC PTVs should take a leaf out of his book (and that of the Oregon Xtreme trail course!).

Showing, on the other hand...  Pah.  It's a test of the porkiest horse, draw reined into its chest and bleached/make uped to the eyeballs


----------



## walkers_dream (12 June 2013)

for me i like a bit of bone, but dont get me wrong if i had the money for a nice warmblood colt i would cirtainly be buying one tomorrow as i love riding the warmbloods. But i have 3 cobs, two welsh c's ones more like a section a and ones more like a section d but hey ho cant all be perfect full ups -.- and i own a not so fat, lazy and hary but not grumpy, hes actually very sweet, but he does know how to throw his weight around traditional lol! 

but there has only been two TB's ive considered owning, one called vason he was a 17.2 bay and my days a lovely ride when he wasnt cantering or trotting on the spot, or worrying because his shetland girlfriend was doing a runner with out him lmao! 

and a 15.2 tb bay again...and this is mad for me as i dont get on with them usually...mare. she was very sweet and appart from jumping way too soon, fab ride and hillarious as always farted when ever a car went past with the window open! every time with out fail


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

JFTD said:



			Horse agility would be cool if it were more like this:

[youtube]XqVLY8YfbEo[/youtube]
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you do when you get fed up of Purelly? 

Well I guess there is a market for "stuff to do when you can't/wont/shouldnt/couldnt ride your horse"...


----------



## Beausmate (12 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			So, how many football pitches are we talking to set up a course complete with a see-saw? Or do we write to the MOD and see if we could use up some of Salisbury Plains?
		
Click to expand...

Is it actually possible to build a see-saw wide enough?


----------



## tallyho! (12 June 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Is it actually possible to build a see-saw wide enough?

Click to expand...

I reckon we could fashion one out of old Mabey bridges and concrete water pipes...


----------



## mcnaughty (13 June 2013)

Charlotte&&Prince said:



			Congratulations everyone for showing exactly why us horse owners come across as bitchy, stuck up snobs!
No one has the right to put someone else down for their choices. If someone likes owning cobs then that's their choice. If you don't like cobs and can't imagine why anyone would want one then, hey, you don't have to get one!
Also, being disrespectful and putting someones love of a specific discipline is out of order. I don't agree with racing but I don't tell every jockey/race horse owner I meet that I think the sport is disgraceful because it is just my opinion.
Showing is a discipline just like showjumping, eventing, dressage, etc. is. It takes time and effort for the horse to develop self carriage and understanding of the riders aids. Along with balance, rhythm, straightness, suppleness, collection, contact and impulsion. Even in-hand showing requires a lot of practice and preparation in order to have the horse listening to your body language. Let's not forget to mention the amount of bathing, pulling, plaiting, hoof oiling, tack cleaning and general primping for the show both on the day and the day before.
Now you people all need to learn to respect each other and each others choice of horse and discipline. I'm now going to repeat exactly what all your mothers must have said to you at some point: If you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all!

And just food for thought, specifically for all you narrow minded people who think the only disciplines are dressage, eventing and showjumping:
http://www.whatprice.co.uk/pets/horse-riding-events.html

Click to expand...

Absolutely agree - as for those of you that think ALL the posts on here are light-hearted and fun - sorry, I do not agree - saying you would only own a cob because you are fat is quite frankly offensive!


----------



## Patterdale (13 June 2013)

It's not the ONLY reason.....you might want one if you were a novice too, or scaredy?


----------



## Floxie (13 June 2013)

How awful. You're totally failing to take into account personal preference.

Some people just have terrible taste.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			It's not the ONLY reason.....you might want one if you were a novice too, or scaredy?
		
Click to expand...

Carefull I have just issued an irony bypass alert.


----------



## Patterdale (13 June 2013)




----------



## FinkleyGladiator (13 June 2013)

I cant believe this has resurfaced again....lol


----------



## TrasaM (13 June 2013)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			I cant believe this has resurfaced again....lol 

Click to expand...

It lurks just beneath the surface then pops up and grabs a few more unsuspecting victims at regular intervals


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 June 2013)

Floxie said:



			How awful. You're totally failing to take into account personal preference.

Some people just have terrible taste.
		
Click to expand...


(I own a cob)


----------



## caseycat (13 June 2013)

To all the offended poster on this thread, you all need to take a chill pill and lighten up. You would be surprised how many of the offending posts have been made by cob owners of a variety of sizes. Im skinny with sports cob who is definitely not fat or slow. But i have enjoyed and laughed at some of the derogatory posts as they are FUN.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 June 2013)

mcnaughty said:



			Absolutely agree - as for those of you that think ALL the posts on here are light-hearted and fun - sorry, I do not agree - saying you would only own a cob because you are fat is quite frankly offensive!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rubysmum (13 June 2013)

whenever i feel a little sad, i re-visit this thread, pleasssseee, never let it die, its  in the interests of the nations good mental health


----------



## Patterdale (13 June 2013)

Hahahaha JFTD!


----------



## Floxie (13 June 2013)

Like like like


----------



## alliersv1 (13 June 2013)

Superb!
The thread that keeps on giving!


----------



## ChestnutTinker (13 June 2013)

*pushes my way through the crowd of arguing ladies*
Can I offer anybody a brew?


----------



## Auslander (13 June 2013)

caseycat said:



			To all the offended poster on this thread, you all need to take a chill pill and lighten up. You would be surprised how many of the offending posts have been made by cob owners of a variety of sizes. Im skinny with sports cob who is definitely not fat or slow. But i have enjoyed and laughed at some of the derogatory posts as they are FUN.
		
Click to expand...

And I'm fat, but don't have a cob!

AND - Most of the nasty posts in this thread are from outraged cobbists, being mean about TB's/WB's


----------



## tallyho! (13 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			And I'm fat, but don't have a cob!

AND - Most of the nasty posts in this thread are from outraged cobbists, being mean about TB's/WB's
		
Click to expand...

How very dare we!!!


----------



## tusculum10 (13 June 2013)

My mum bought a heavy cob a year a go, has she isn't a great rider and her confidence doesn't grow. Smokey has been an absolute god sent. The first time I rode him, I didn't think of him as a cob, I thought of him as a mini TB, he's so fast with me and loves to jump, but yet he's slow and calm when my mum jumps on him. I have now gone from a cob to a thoroughbred, but if it wasn't for my cob I wouldn't have as much confidence as I do now.


----------



## Auslander (13 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			How very dare we!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fun - isnt it? I do have a sneaking suspicion that my horse would be a bit on the cobby side if his legs were shorter though.


----------



## tallyho! (13 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			Fun - isnt it? I do have a sneaking suspicion that my horse would be a bit on the cobby side if his legs were shorter though.
		
Click to expand...

Ewww...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 June 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			I took one to a show and did an in hand class a couple of weeks ago, I had all the proper clothes on and a nice bridle on the cob, I was so pleased.  When I went to the secretary's tent and paid my entry fee, I got my number and found that the string was too short to do up around my waist.

In the ring, when I led him out for the judge, she told me to walk away and trot back, well, the trot bit was up a really steep hill.  I mean, was that really necessary?  I ran as fast as I could, so did the cob, he was faster than me.  I noticed a man at the ringside, helpless with laughter, tears running down his face.  I realised it was my OH.  The St J's people were starting to gather round, looking hopeful.  

We got a rosette and I was so proud of the cob.  OH said we looked like a picture.....from a Thelwell calender.



Click to expand...

PMSL! Brilliant!


----------



## Goldenstar (13 June 2013)

It's really all about what you want isn't it?
I mean Its hard to beat a Ferrari or an Astin Martin but however lovely they are and good at going fast they are expensive to maintain and love the garage and there's this thing I have a suspicion that on my TB I look a bit like the horsey lady version of the balding fifty year old man that hang around outside night clubs in beauiful cars .
Then there's cob undoutitly  very good a things like knocking down walls and going very slowly through every thing in his path , stable walls ,gates , electric fences the side of my lorry without injuring himself .
He very much cheaper to keep than the TB and I always know his bum is bigger than mine so that's a plus too.


----------



## Patterdale (13 June 2013)

Plus, he'll fill the freezer nicely once his ploughing days are over........


----------



## Goldenstar (13 June 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Plus, he'll fill the freezer nicely once his ploughing days are over........

  

Click to expand...

I'll need to get a bigger one.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (13 June 2013)

caseycat said:



			To all the offended poster on this thread, you all need to take a chill pill and lighten up. You would be surprised how many of the offending posts have been made by cob owners of a variety of sizes. Im skinny with *sports cob* who is definitely not fat or slow. But i have enjoyed and laughed at some of the derogatory posts as they are FUN.
		
Click to expand...

???????

That's a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## tallyho! (14 June 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			???????

That's a bit of an oxymoron.

Click to expand...

Lol!!!

Do you think she just puts go-faster stripes on it?


----------



## Goldenstar (14 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Lol!!!

Do you think she just puts go-faster stripes on it?
		
Click to expand...

No you clip their legs , don't  you know anything.


----------



## caseycat (14 June 2013)

Sports cob was tongue in cheek like the thread! Now if you would excuse me i must rush off and care for my high maintenance cob, oh wait he is happily living out with no rugs on :-D

I hope i can get to enjoy my ride on him today without having to babysit some of the finer horses and their too sacred to feed them owners!


----------



## Auslander (14 June 2013)

caseycat said:



			Now if you would excuse me i must rush off and care for my high maintenance cob, oh wait he is happily living out with no rugs on :-D
		
Click to expand...

Sooo - non cobs are high maintenance, and can't live out with no rugs on?

Sure?







Looks pretty happy to me!


----------



## tallyho! (14 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			No you clip their legs , don't  you know anything.
		
Click to expand...

Why would I? I know nothing about cobs... Less so "sports" cob...

Is it a bit like a pimped up tractor?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 June 2013)

I hope i can get to enjoy my ride on him today without having to babysit some of the finer horses and their too sacred to feed them owners![/QUOTE]

I think there might be something wrong with my cob, he doesn't do the baby sitting he has to hide behind a part arab 14hh mare when scary things happen, he is very chunky 15.2hh!! Do you think he may have a TB brain??


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

I cant believe this thread!! Cob, TB, Warmblood or whatever......they all have their pros and cons like any other horses!!!! If you single out different breeds for slating the. you don't like horses very much or deserve to have them. And as for the " tounge In cheek" spin on things.....put it this way, it doesn't sound like some of the comments really are ment in that way.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

indie1282 said:



			I cant believe this thread!! Cob, TB, Warmblood or whatever......they all have their pros and cons like any other horses!!!! If you single out different breeds for slating the. you don't like horses very much or deserve to have them. And as for the " tounge In cheek" spin on things.....put it this way, it doesn't sound like some of the comments really are ment in that way.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is not for the the senestive .


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Why would I? I know nothing about cobs... Less so "sports" cob...

Is it a bit like a pimped up tractor?






Click to expand...

Mmmm I have never seen one dyed purple ....yet.


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

Im not sensitive at all. Just think that if this is what passes for entertainment then its pretty sad!!! I only read the first few pages before i got bored of people trying to outdo each others insults.


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

And i thought the point of fourms were to help each other out with advice ect... not to bitch and wind people up for someones own petty entertainment!!!!


----------



## Patterdale (15 June 2013)

Whatever gave you that idea indie!?


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

indie1282 said:



			Im not sensitive at all. Just think that if this is what passes for entertainment then its pretty sad!!! I only read the first few pages before i got bored of people trying to outdo each others insults.
		
Click to expand...

You really need to read the rest. You've missed so many of the truly exceptional insults...


----------



## indie1282 (15 June 2013)

Auslander, i haven't got time to read them!! It may seem strange to the people on here who clearly do have too much time on their hands!!!

Also, i cant be arsed lol.


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

indie1282 said:



			Auslander, i haven't got time to read them!! It may seem strange to the people on here who clearly do have too much time on their hands!!!

Also, i cant be arsed lol.
		
Click to expand...

Your lack of commitment uphauls me


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Mmmm I have never seen one dyed purple ....yet.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

JFTD said:








Click to expand...

Oh no oh no !!!!!!!!!!!!
Love it.


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

JFTD said:








Click to expand...

Shudders - anti- matchy matchy


----------



## tallyho! (15 June 2013)

They could have at the very least got a matching cloth... tsk! Cob owners haven't a clue!!!! 

&#128516;


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 June 2013)

I am a cob owner, I have not been offended by any comments on here at all. Obviously owning a cob makes you completely insensitive to insults, maybe that's an advantage according to some posters.


----------



## tallyho! (15 June 2013)

Omg, cc darling, you are not supposed to actually admit that you have one!!!!!!!!! &#128551;

Shhhhhh..... &#128586;


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			They could have at the very least got a matching cloth... tsk! Cob owners haven't a clue!!!! 

&#128516;
		
Click to expand...

It's mixey matchy the new craze


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			They could have at the very least got a matching cloth... tsk! Cob owners haven't a clue!!!! 

&#128516;
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea why I used the red one instead of the purple one.


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

JFTD said:



			I have no idea why I used the red one instead of the purple one.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you did it deliberately to upset the dressage divas!


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			I reckon you did it deliberately to upset the dressage divas!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds plausible...


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			I reckon you did it deliberately to upset the dressage divas!
		
Click to expand...

No it's definatly trend setting , next you plait the purple strips and bind specially made pandora type things( these will be marketed as cob charms ) made by cobsrus inc , range coming soon to a tack shop near you ,also aviable teeth protectors for when the mane hits you in the mouth while cantering .


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			No it's definatly trend setting , next you plait the purple strips and bind specially made pandora type things( these will be marketed as cob charms ) made by cobsrus inc , range coming soon to a tack shop near you ,also aviable teeth protectors for when the mane hits you in the mouth while cantering .
		
Click to expand...

I feel a bit sick.

My new trimmers arrived today - I feel an urge to go and remove every extraneous bit of hair from Alf, so he won't look like a slightly stretched cob any more.


----------



## tallyho! (15 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			No it's definatly trend setting , next you plait the purple strips and bind specially made pandora type things( these will be marketed as cob charms ) made by cobsrus inc , range coming soon to a tack shop near you ,also aviable teeth protectors for when the mane hits you in the mouth while cantering .
		
Click to expand...

Gulp... they could take off you know... that's all we need. Jangly jingly cobs trotting about causing musical earthquakes wherever they may go...


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Gulp... they could take off you know... that's all we need. Jangly jingly cobs trotting about causing musical earthquakes wherever they may go...
		
Click to expand...

But could you hear the jingling over the unearthly din that those big old soup-plate feet make as they clatter along?

Maybe cowbells would work better


----------



## tallyho! (15 June 2013)

Depends if they are barefoot or not I guess... Cowbell sized cob charms would only be required if a cob were wearing rsj's for shoes...


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

Ive been thinking about some of the cob-ist comments on this thread, some of which have been made by me. I feel very ashamed of my behaviour, and by way of an apology to all the hairy cob owners, I would like to offer a free service, using my new toy that arrived today.







Yes - you're reading this right. I am offering my services to remove all those mite infested feathers, whisk away unsightly beards, and obliterate those damnable moustaches. Pretty generous offer huh?

I'll have to bring my petrol strimmer too. Had I thought about this earlier, I would have ordered some slightly more robust trimmers, but I was planning to use them only on Alf, who has the merest hint of silky smooth fluff around his chin and ankles


----------



## mik (15 June 2013)

trim trim trim, I do and mine is a bald Hanno.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			Ive been thinking about some of the cob-ist comments on this thread, some of which have been made by me. I feel very ashamed of my behaviour, and by way of an apology to all the hairy cob owners, I would like to offer a free service, using my new toy that arrived today.







Yes - you're reading this right. I am offering my services to remove all those mite infested feathers, whisk away unsightly beards, and obliterate those damnable moustaches. Pretty generous offer huh?

I'll have to bring my petrol strimmer too. Had I thought about this earlier, I would have ordered some slightly more robust trimmers, but I was planning to use them only on Alf, who has the merest hint of silky smooth fluff around his chin and ankles
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I need you round at mine on Monday , My errrr sports cob ( smothers giggles ) is going in public next weekend so heavy duty hair removal is due for Monday if I shave him within an inch as his life and put him on a rack to stretch his legs ( I have been watching the Tudors  , oh those men in doublets oh I digress ) I might be able to show myself in public without extensive surgery to hide my identity some might say that extensive surgery is necessary any way ( sad sigh )
And brace cob haters he's going to a competition.
So he will be a sports cob so there .


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			if I shave him within an inch as his life and put him on a rack to stretch his legs I might be able to show myself in public without extensive surgery to hide my identity.
		
Click to expand...

With all the hair I remove, I could weave you a matchy matchy balaclava, just to be on the safe side


----------



## mik (15 June 2013)

Do you do husbands as well?


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			With all the hair I remove, I could weave you a matchy matchy balaclava, just to be on the safe side
		
Click to expand...

Thus saving the need for the expensive and painful surgery Auslander I think I love you.


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

mik said:



			Do you do husbands as well?
		
Click to expand...

Not other peoples, generally


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

mik said:



			Do you do husbands as well?
		
Click to expand...

No just knit mine a doublet that will do nicely.


----------



## Auslander (15 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			No just knit mine a doublet that will do nicely.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that would be as attractive in reality as it is in your imagination!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 June 2013)

But then in such matters imagination is all and funnily enough that may explain cob ownership as well.


----------



## Auslander (16 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			But then in such matters imagination is all and funnily enough that may explain cob ownership as well.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the wisest things I have EVER heard on HHO...


----------



## tallyho! (16 June 2013)

Ooh it's gone a bit highbrow...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 June 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Omg, cc darling, you are not supposed to actually admit that you have one!!!!!!!!! &#128551;

Shhhhhh..... &#128586;
		
Click to expand...

its ok, being a cob owner I have no taste, am totally insensitive to nasty comments and am FAT.  As someone said earlier though owning a cob has one great advantage, it's almost impossible for my bum to be bigger than my horse's.


----------



## SueL (16 June 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

Not sure of other people's reason but mine is that I hate perfect post and rail fencing ! Luckily for me I have 2 cobs whose main aim in life is to scratch their ample cobby bottoms on it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 June 2013)

Auslander said:



			Ive been thinking about some of the cob-ist comments on this thread, some of which have been made by me. I feel very ashamed of my behaviour, and by way of an apology to all the hairy cob owners, I would like to offer a free service, using my new toy that arrived today.







Yes - you're reading this right. I am offering my services to remove all those mite infested feathers, whisk away unsightly beards, and obliterate those damnable moustaches. Pretty generous offer huh?

I'll have to bring my petrol strimmer too. Had I thought about this earlier, I would have ordered some slightly more robust trimmers, but I was planning to use them only on Alf, who has the merest hint of silky smooth fluff around his chin and ankles
		
Click to expand...

I concur, you're gonna need to breakout the strimmer for my creature!



Crugeran Celt said:



			its ok, being a cob owner I have no taste, am totally insensitive to nasty comments and am FAT.  As someone said earlier though owning a cob has one great advantage, it's almost impossible for my bum to be bigger than my horse's.

Click to expand...

Why only this morning, I was admiring my cob's huge rounded bum! 



SueL said:



			Not sure of other people's reason but mine is that I hate perfect post and rail fencing ! Luckily for me I have 2 cobs whose main aim in life is to scratch their ample cobby bottoms on it.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has rubbed so hard on his stable wall that he has separated it from the floor, creating a massive gap through which even his huge bum would fall five feet to some very surprised chickens.  He is in temporary accommodation


----------



## [100855] (17 June 2013)

................'cos there's not many horses you could do a ride and lead with a labrador from and walk straight through middle of the London to Brighton 10 ish mile mark yesterday on the start of a 6 mile hack


----------



## ChestnutTinker (17 June 2013)

'Cos they're floofy


----------



## Beausmate (17 June 2013)

angeldarcy said:



			................'cos there's not many horses you could do a ride and lead with a labrador from and walk straight through middle of the London to Brighton 10 ish mile mark yesterday on the start of a 6 mile hack 

Click to expand...

You ride a Labrador? 

Only slightly less ridiculous than riding a cob.  Less embarrassing too.


----------



## [100855] (17 June 2013)

Beausmate said:



			You ride a Labrador? 

Only slightly less ridiculous than riding a cob.  Less embarrassing too.

Click to expand...

Silly  LOL I lead the labrador and ride the cob... Have yet to try it the other way round


----------



## JFTDWS (17 June 2013)

angeldarcy said:



			................'cos there's not many horses you could do a ride and lead with a labrador from and walk straight through middle of the London to Brighton 10 ish mile mark yesterday on the start of a 6 mile hack 

Click to expand...

Well, labradors are the cobs of the dog world, so at least you're consistent


----------



## Patterdale (17 June 2013)

*snort*


----------



## Goldenstar (17 June 2013)

Just thought I would report in clipping is done and I have enough fluff for that doublet so will spin that later we are just getting the rack ready so We can lengthen the legs , I am thinking four inches should be plenty .


----------



## JackAT (27 June 2013)

I'm currently on a placement where I have to get to a district general hospital by bus every morning, and the bus drives through an equestrian area every morning. 

In one of the fields is a section A, a TB, some sort of warmblood looking thing, and a big fat hogged piebald cob. 

I'm posting this from the bus because I've just gone past, and in the past three days, the cob has:

1) Escaped (we all know most likely broken into) the owners garden and was midway through digesting the once pristine lawn.
2) Barged through electric fencing into the longer greener grass. (No doubt being reserved for hay making)
3) This morning I've just seen it slobbed out asleep whilst the rest of the herd is up and about. I know horses often take it in turns to lie down and sleep (natural selection and all that), but it just tickled me to see the shape it made on the floor whilst everyone else was active!

Almost at hospital now, morning all!


----------



## Alec Swan (27 June 2013)

JFTD said:



			Well, labradors are the cobs of the dog world, .......

Click to expand...

I've never really thought about it,  but you're right.  We've a neighbour who has a huge yellow labrador,  and it's a revolting creature.  Starting at the back,  and working forwards,  it has a tail which is permanently aloft,  which reveals a pink and brown speckled anus the size of a saucer,  a pair of nadgers hanging down to its hocks and a huge willy with an apparent and permanent "drip" on the end of it.  Moving forwards,  it has a pair of cabriolet front legs and it's huge grinning and stupid face has its tongue permanently hanging out with an expression of permanent bewilderment.

On the rare occasion when it meets my rather refined cocker bitches it stands over them,  sort of air-humping,  despite the fact that it gets nowhere and ignoring the fact that none of the bitches are in season,  and when I have a protective and dominant collie dog with us,  even a determined attack doesn't put the idiot off,  he thinks it's all a game.

"Bertie" has little to recommend him.

Alec.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I've never really thought about it,  but you're right.  We've a neighbour who has a huge yellow labrador,  and it's a revolting creature.  Starting at the back,  and working forwards,  it has a tail which is permanently aloft,  which reveals a pink and brown speckled anus the size of a saucer,  a pair of nadgers hanging down to its hocks and a huge willy with an apparent and permanent "drip" on the end of it.  Moving forwards,  it has a pair of cabriolet front legs and it's huge grinning and stupid face has its tongue permanently hanging out with an expression of permanent bewilderment.

On the rare occasion when it meets my rather refined cocker bitches it stands over them,  sort of air-humping,  despite the fact that it gets nowhere and ignoring the fact that none of the bitches are in season,  and when I have a protective and dominant collie dog with us,  even a determined attack doesn't put the idiot off,  he thinks it's all a game.

"Bertie" has little to recommend him.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear you have started something now, you will have all the Labrador fans and owners screaming insults at you. I have owned three labradors and they are delightful dogs but there again I am a cob owner too. I no longer have labradors and have now got two very cool, well behaved, well trained springers. Does that mean I will eventually come to my senses and swap my Welsh cob for a WB or TB and become a better person?


----------



## Alec Swan (27 June 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Oh dear you have started something now, .......
		
Click to expand...

It was JFTD wot started it.  It's her fault,  blame her. 

Alec.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			It was JFTD wot started it.  It's her fault,  blame her. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

She might have started it but don't think she was so derogatory about the wonderful labrador!! Just out of curiosity are all labrador owners fat too??


----------



## Beausmate (27 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I've never really thought about it,  but you're right.  We've a neighbour who has a huge yellow labrador,  and it's a revolting creature.  Starting at the back,  and working forwards,  it has a tail which is permanently aloft,  which reveals a pink and brown speckled anus the size of a saucer,  a pair of nadgers hanging down to its hocks and a huge willy with an apparent and permanent "drip" on the end of it.  Moving forwards,  it has a pair of cabriolet front legs and it's huge grinning and stupid face has its tongue permanently hanging out with an expression of permanent bewilderment.

On the rare occasion when it meets my rather refined cocker bitches it stands over them,  sort of air-humping,  despite the fact that it gets nowhere and ignoring the fact that none of the bitches are in season,  and when I have a protective and dominant collie dog with us,  even a determined attack doesn't put the idiot off,  he thinks it's all a game.

"Bertie" has little to recommend him.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I laughed til I cried at that description!

Fat yellow labs always remind me of The Mogue in Will-o-the Wisp


----------



## JackAT (3 July 2013)

Quick update: the hogged piebald fence destroyer was seen today with ears pinned back, tumbling towards his fieldmates. No doubt they ate his blade of grass, and he was trying his best to exact revenge. The lighter bred companions flounced away effortlessly.


----------



## bethanwhamond (8 July 2013)

Cobs are full of personality and are good all rounders. Not all cobs are 'fat' nor are they 'lazy', my gypsy cob is currently jumping 1m 15 at home with me. He is the complete opposite from lazy as well, he is ridden 6 days a week and he is always keen to go for a gallop, not only does he hack and jump but we do regular showing, and he has one many ribbons and rosettes. I would also like to say that I have had two cobs in my past now, I have enjoyed having them much more than any of the warm bloods, my cobs both put so much effort in to please me. 
 Although I have said that cobs are energetic, I have only had experience with gypsy cobs and welsh cobs, and the gypsy cobs are always more energetic and willing (although they can be extremely cheeky and if you are not strict they will try there hardest to take advantage.) On the other hand, the welsh cob was more lazy and laid back, a 'plod' as some may say, he was the stereotypical cob. 
 I also find that when I go into classes against many of the posh people on there warm bloods they look down there nose at me on my gypsy cob although often I end up getting placed above them.

 In conclusion, it is wrong to judge a horse by what people have said about them, the 'cob' has sporting breeds as well as 'happy hacking' breeds. Many beginners look for a 'plod' to start with because they know it is reliable and friendly.


----------



## JFTDWS (8 July 2013)

Ooooh a live one who's been brainwashed by her portable lawn mower into thinking it's a useful animal


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

Just also want to say that I have experience with both warm bloods and cobs, and my gypsy cob, finn, is often far more energetic,willing and we have also beat lots of warm bloods in jumping 95cm courses and chase me charlie. Also in the show ring he is often placed far above the warm blood types. I am not a novice rider, I don't just have Finn because he is easy to ride because let me tell you now he is anything but a novice ride, my instructor even struggled with him.


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

JFTD said:



			Ooooh a live one who's been brainwashed by her portable lawn mower into thinking it's a useful animal 

Click to expand...

like to see you try riding him, you probably can't even ride.


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

If you don't beleive me, here is an image of my gypsy cob, finn, jumping, we don't always have a camera and we have been higher but this is us jumping a double 1m


----------



## JFTDWS (9 July 2013)

bethanwhamond said:



			like to see you try riding him, you probably can't even ride.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, never sat on a horse in my life, me 

Where's Shils when you need her, this one has spunk!


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

woops not sure if that image worked, her is a better one


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

JFTD said:



			Nope, never sat on a horse in my life, me 

Where's Shils when you need her, this one has spunk!
		
Click to expand...

well you are jumping quite small hahahahah


----------



## JFTDWS (9 July 2013)

Whereas your charming beef pony appears to be about to crash through the top pole of that fence


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

funny that because he clears it. second of all your horse/pony seems to be about as strongly built as my horse so don't know why you are calling him beef, he is a muscly [content removed] 
, [content removed]


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

to be honest our horses are built quite alike so i don't know what you're calling him 'beef' for


----------



## hayinamanger (9 July 2013)

It's well known that JFTD uses a body double


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			It's well known that JFTD uses a body double 

Click to expand...

what do you mean, body double? sorry for being so dim. :S


----------



## JFTDWS (9 July 2013)

bethanwhamond said:



			to be honest our horses are built quite alike so i don't know what you're calling him 'beef' for
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that mine are extremely well bred, with pedigrees going back centuries   And of course, are completely confirmationally distinct from beef-breds - observe the slender legs, for a start 



hayinamanger said:



			It's well known that JFTD uses a body double 

Click to expand...

This is very true   It's to help normalise my extremely large brain - if we split it across two bodies, it's nearly normal sized, and people aren't nearly as scared of my super-intelligence


----------



## Beausmate (9 July 2013)

bethanwhamond said:



			woops not sure if that image worked, her is a better one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Amazing what you can achieve with Photoshop. Against the laws of physics getting something that size to take off.


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 July 2013)

Love Bethanwhamond's spirit and her obvious inability to read humour or sarcasm  BWH, JFTD is our official 'doing wild stuff on your horses' expert


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

you're just a snob, bet me and finn coud beat you any day, you don't impress me showing me a photo of you jumping you're strongly built horse over a tiny jump. and the other one of it cantering and you holding the reins horribly. and tbh if you look at the image of finn trotting, there legs are very similar in fine-ness. Not all cobs are fat you know, however, I do agree that there are cobs out there that are completely bred for novices but my cob is nothing like one of them.


----------



## Mongoose11 (9 July 2013)

I agree. Definitely photo shopped, everyone knows cobs can't jump. Bethanwhamond - why are you fibbing?


----------



## JFTDWS (9 July 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Love Bethanwhamond's spirit and her obvious inability to read humour or sarcasm  BWH, JFTD is our official 'doing wild stuff on your horses' expert 

Click to expand...

Don't spoil the fun!  This one has absolutely no "mickey-taking" radar - it's the best catch on this thread in months!


ETA - I'm not "showing" you those photos, kid, that's my signature   I have no need to play "post the best photo" with you.  It wouldn't be very sporting of me


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Amazing what you can achieve with Photoshop. Against the laws of physics getting something that size to take off.
		
Click to expand...

can't afford photo shop


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

well you didn't make it very clear that you were taking the 'mick'


----------



## bethanwhamond (9 July 2013)

Anyways, I am going to go and see to my horses, unlike you all who just sit on here all day. They're not all cobs you know.


----------



## Beausmate (9 July 2013)

bethanwhamond said:



			well you didn't make it very clear that you were taking the 'mick'
		
Click to expand...

You have made it clear that you haven't read the whole thread.  

Probably don't have time, what with all the hours wasted, trying to drag the oversized lawn mower in from the field.


----------



## Hells Bells (9 July 2013)

This is definitely my favourite encounter so far on this thread. Sadly, I am not witty enough to join, but I'm enjoying the read, thanks guys


----------



## sarahann1 (9 July 2013)

Aww bless, the school holidays have started haven't they  

I've said it before and I'll say it again, this is the best thread on HHO, with Papa Fritas advice thread coming a very close second


----------



## Matt and Jack (9 July 2013)

sarahann1 said:



			Aww bless, the school holidays have started haven't they  

I've said it before and I'll say it again, this is the best thread on HHO, with Papa Fritas advice thread coming a very close second 

Click to expand...

How dare you papa fritas thread is more than the best thread eveeeeeeerrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## slumdog (9 July 2013)

Just brilliant


----------



## 056775 (9 July 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

Not sure if this is a wind up or not but made me laugh!! 

I would however agree with many of the points that said there are some lovely examples who are forward and capable (and on oats!)

Wouldn't buy one myself though x


----------



## Mike007 (9 July 2013)

056775 said:



			Not sure if this is a wind up or not but made me laugh!! 

I would however agree with many of the points that said there are some lovely examples who are forward and capable (and on oats!)

Wouldn't buy one myself though x
		
Click to expand...

But they all use a girth size the same as your user name


----------



## Beausmate (9 July 2013)

Mike007 said:



			But they all use a girth size the same as your user name

Click to expand...

Not quite, Mike007.  The zero is on the wrong end.

And that's in inches.


----------



## iggyoggy (9 July 2013)

I am new on here and own a cob, this thread is just brilliant!! Made my day!!


----------



## *hic* (9 July 2013)

iggyoggy said:



			I am new on here and own a cob, this thread is just brilliant!! Made my day!!
		
Click to expand...


Praise the Lord, a newby with an appropriate sense of humour. I expect you'll enjoy your time on here, welcome


----------



## D66 (9 July 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Praise the Lord, a newby with an appropriate sense of humour. I expect you'll enjoy your time on here, welcome

Click to expand...

AND a cob owning newby at that.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2013)

OMG, who has broken up from school already?! Lucky mare! I can't believe I was actually working and missed this! Swizz, frankly.  I might show my thing heaving himself over a jump later, the earth shook as he thundered into it and hoicked himself over, ground cracked and practically swallowed him up the hole he made was so massive!








Sorry, bit rubbish, I was too scared of falling into the resultant hole to actually get on board


----------



## D66 (9 July 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			OMG, who has broken up from school already?! Lucky mare! I can't believe I was actually working and missed this! Swizz, frankly.  I might show my thing heaving himself over a jump later, the earth shook as he thundered into it and hoicked himself over, ground cracked and practically swallowed him up the hole he made was so massive!








Click to expand...

It can't really be a cob if it actually took off.
Have you got him driving yet?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 July 2013)

Don't go nuts at the breeching, it was far too loose, I know, this is from years ago. I do wonder if it's feasible to strat driving round where he's stabled. Dunno. OH just looked at me like I was MENTAL when I mentioned maybe backing him to drive.


----------



## JFTDWS (9 July 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Praise the Lord, a newby with an appropriate sense of humour. I expect you'll enjoy your time on here, welcome

Click to expand...

Seconded!  Hi-five cool newbie 

CT, that's pretty cool.  I half fancy teaching Dae to drive...  Maybe Fergs too and have a pair.  Trials look super fun!


----------



## Goldenstar (9 July 2013)

Driving is excellent fun and a suitable job for cobs of all sizes and other horses too.
I have to report that my cob has been hanging around with sport horse types too much he is currently laid up having had an incisor tooth removed last week .
He's very sorry for himself mainly because it slows down his feeding .
needing vets visits every other day is a sport horse trait .


----------



## Goldenstar (9 July 2013)

Perhaps he's a sports cob after all.


----------



## iggyoggy (9 July 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Praise the Lord, a newby with an appropriate sense of humour. I expect you'll enjoy your time on here, welcome

Click to expand...

I am middle aged with a very broad back and a daft sense of humour,thats why I ride a cob,said cob is 4 going on 40, I am 40+ going on 4


----------



## Zero00000 (9 July 2013)

'Cos I always wanted an Ox but could never find one... settled for a cob


----------



## sodapop (9 July 2013)

I love my cob because no matter how much cake I eat his bum is always bigger than mine and his legs will always be hairier than mine- even in winter


----------



## sodapop (9 July 2013)

... and don't even get me started on which one of us has the best beard


----------



## evehardwick (9 July 2013)

Cobs are brilliant, I find their personalities are alot more bold than others, however I do like to ride warmbloods etc because they're easier to get moving


----------



## tessybear (9 July 2013)

After mine stood on my toes to get to food tonight I am askin myself this question  brilliant thread !!


----------



## Pedantic (9 July 2013)

Maybe they dont like poncy thin legged stick insect breeds which go lame treading on an ant.


----------



## JackAT (9 July 2013)

Was down at a plant hire place earlier today...asked to rent a bulldozer. "Times are tight you know" came the reply from the burly chap behind the counter. 

He then proceeded to show me his latest model, informing me that it was "cheap to buy, easy to maintain, and can still go through 3 feet of solid concrete from a standstill!"


















Only catch was that there had to be a carrot on the other side.


----------



## numptynoelle (20 July 2013)

In honour of celebrating the birth of 'She Who Has Scales',  let this be a little bump of the thread/gift that keeps on giving 

So...

Cobs are stupid. And fat. Mostly stupid.


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2013)

Cobs are ugly and can't jump more than a pole on the floor.  Ghastly, lazy animals who belong in a burger!


----------



## DabDab (20 July 2013)

JFTD said:



			Cobs are ugly and can't jump more than a pole on the floor.  Ghastly, lazy animals who belong in a burger!
		
Click to expand...

You could make more than one burger from the fatty rumps on a cob


----------



## numptynoelle (20 July 2013)

Thinking cobs would be handy for one of those delectable rotating poles of 'meat' in kebab shops  

They're dead easy to catch, being so slow and lumbering...


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			Thinking cobs would be handy for one of those delectable rotating poles of 'meat' in kebab shops 

Click to expand...

Brilliant idea - and it's put in my mind exactly why Shils isn't online...


She's at a COB ROAST!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2013)

Does that come in a bun with stuffing _and_ apple sauce?


----------



## JFTDWS (20 July 2013)

Yep, it's a heart attack in a bun - all that flabby cobby flesh!


----------



## Shilasdair (20 July 2013)

Just thought I'd empty the nets - there are some fine fat fish floundering in there.


----------



## DanceswithCows (21 July 2013)

Zero00000 said:



			'Cos I always wanted an Ox but could never find one... settled for a cob
		
Click to expand...

Dude, sorry you had to settle!  Commiserations my friend


----------



## tallyho! (21 July 2013)

JFTD said:



			Yep, it's a heart attack in a bun - all that flabby cobby flesh!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, you're at risk of offending the Europeans there JFTD... I think we're the only country that "rides" cobs aren't we? Most other union members eat them as part of a healthy diet.


----------



## Auslander (16 August 2013)

Well - seeing as it seems to be the night of the epic thread resurrection...


----------



## Mrs B (16 August 2013)

Auslander said:



			Well - seeing as it seems to be the night of the epic thread resurrection...
		
Click to expand...

Bad, bad Auslander


----------



## Auslander (16 August 2013)

Mrs B said:



			Bad, bad Auslander 

Click to expand...

I generally avoid temptation, unless I can't resist it!


----------



## Auslander (16 September 2013)

Shils was asking after her thread...


----------



## numptynoelle (16 September 2013)

Happy to oblige. Let's be topical too - can we be height-est about cobs? Personally, I prefer the shorter ones - easier to get on, like a sofa. :tongue3: Almost identical to a sofa too - same top speed and everything.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 September 2013)

Was she? Was she really?! Cos last I saw, she was being all domestic and making cake. Dunno how, what with the claws and all. :tongue3:


----------



## Auslander (16 September 2013)

numptynoelle said:



			Happy to oblige. Let's be topical too - can we be height-est about cobs? Personally, I prefer the shorter ones - easier to get on, like a sofa. :tongue3: Almost identical to a sofa too - same top speed and everything.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect sofas corner better


----------



## Auslander (16 September 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Was she? Was she really?! Cos last I saw, she was being all domestic and making cake. Dunno how, what with the claws and all. :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Somebody made her domestic goddess post go all rude.


----------



## numptynoelle (16 September 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Was she? Was she really?! Cos last I saw, she was being all domestic and making cake. Dunno how, what with the claws and all. :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Think those claws would be quite good for stirring, no? If she moves her hands (paws?) fast enough, it's sort of like an electric whisk. So I've heard.


----------



## Shilasdair (16 September 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around much.  I've taken up Parelli.  You'd be amazed and astounded by my carrot stick skills.

S


----------



## Auslander (16 September 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Sorry I haven't been around much.  I've taken up Parelli.  You'd be amazed and astounded by my carrot stick skills.

S 

Click to expand...

Not at all surprised. You've always been good at poking things


----------



## numptynoelle (16 September 2013)

Oh Shils, should we really ask *where* you've been using the carrot stick? I don't think it was intended for that use y'know...

(Damn you Aus - beat me to the smut! :mad3


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 September 2013)

Auslander said:



			Somebody made her domestic goddess post go all rude.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder who that was?! :tongue3:


----------



## Auslander (17 September 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Wonder who that was?! :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Haven't a clue....


----------



## Fii (17 September 2013)

Auslander said:



			Somebody made her domestic goddess post go all rude.
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			Wonder who that was?! :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...



Well it wasny me!!


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

Bumping this - seeing as it is the greatest post of all time, and deserves recognition.


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

Exactly - who would want to deal with all that hair? 

Plus hard to get a flattering bridle for some


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2013)

I assinated my cob so can't post on here anymore  ( sad face)


----------



## Patterdale (6 December 2013)

I can remember being forced to ride a cob for my first few lessons when I was a child. 
It was great once I could do rising trot and move onto a real horse!


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I assinated my cob so can't post on here anymore  ( sad face)
		
Click to expand...

I hope you were well paid, considering the amount of meat on a cob


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2013)

only_me said:



			I hope you were well paid, considering the amount of meat on a cob 

Click to expand...

Not a penny , poor cob went in the skip because he was injected .
Still feel rotten about it.


----------



## undergroundoli (6 December 2013)

I stayed at a camp-site that had horses in the field with all the tents over the summer. They were particularly attractive horses, apart from the cob. 

The cob insisted on looking for food in all our tents and cars. Not finding any she attempted to eat the smouldering remains of our barbique. She was followed around by a misguided TB that was completely uninterested in looking for food, but seemed to think the cob was great. The cob used her native cunning to avoid the guy ropes, cars and folding chairs we had around the place while she hunted for food. The TB tripped over a guy rope, confused himself and cannoned into a car trying to escape The Tent of Doom. 

Not living up to the stereotypes AT ALL


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

I think there should be a tax on cobs. They eat vast quantities of food that would be put to better use feeding the elderly, they produce vast quantities of (usually green and liquidy) poo, which cannot be good for the environment. They have yak like winter coats, which require immense amounts of electricity when it comes to clipping them, and they are probably responsible for the shocking state of Britains roads, the way they thump along them. I propose that the Government should seriously consider a cob tax. They are a drain on national resources.


----------



## nervous nelly (6 December 2013)

Why would you bother clipping a cob they can't move fast enough to work up a sweat


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

kelsey+tom said:



			Why would you bother clipping a cob they can't move fast enough to work up a sweat
		
Click to expand...

How else do you turn them into "sports cobs"


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

Actually, I have thought of an idea to give cobs a job.

Imagine them stalled like cows, and collecting the vast quantities of poo that they produce and sell it at a huge profit to gardeners. Plus, the fact that they live on air means profit margins will be huge! 
And, as a bonus, when they get older they could be sold to meat man and make you even richer!


----------



## nervous nelly (6 December 2013)

Dress them up in tendon boots, fetlock boots, over reach boots, a five point breast plate and a grackle noseband


----------



## D66 (6 December 2013)

Of course it is much cheaper to fence a field for a cob, you only need a rail at knee height, cos they can't or won't jump.  My tb and wb have to have *five* rails to keep them in.

K+t I don't think you can get grackles big enough to buckle up round a cob's head, though I may be wrong.


----------



## nervous nelly (6 December 2013)

Never though of that suppose they will have to clip the hairy beasts then I wonder if you clipped go faster stripes onto them they would be able to move faster than a walk?


----------



## D66 (6 December 2013)

kelsey+tom said:



			Never though of that suppose they will have to clip the hairy beasts then I wonder if you clipped go faster stripes onto them they would be able to move faster than a walk?
		
Click to expand...

Well, there is plenty of room for lots of stripes.


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 December 2013)

Phffft. Course cobs can move faster than walk. They can be speedy. 

Just put a bucket of feed at the end of the yard and race them.

Its not true that a knee high fence will keep them in the field.

Just try free schooling them after a hack.

The cob will be so shocked that it'll jump the ménage fence to avoid any more attempts at increasing his fitness from his hapless owner.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 December 2013)

Santa66 said:



			Of course it is much cheaper to fence a field for a cob, you only need a rail at knee height, cos they can't or won't jump.  My tb and wb have to have *five* rails to keep them in.

K+t I don't think you can get grackles big enough to buckle up round a cob's head, though I may be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

No that's wrong the fences are only a foot high because they walk through anything so a high fence is simply a waste of timber .
Stirrups leathers may be utilised to make a grackle ,looks awful but want the hell.


----------



## nervous nelly (6 December 2013)

Awful tack awful horses they will match.


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

only_me said:



			Actually, I have thought of an idea to give cobs a job.

Imagine them stalled like cows, and collecting the vast quantities of poo that they produce and sell it at a huge profit to gardeners. Plus, the fact that they live on air means profit margins will be huge! 
And, as a bonus, when they get older they could be sold to meat man and make you even richer!


Click to expand...

I like it, but you could refine the idea to make them give something back to the environment http://www.biogas-info.co.uk/index.php/ad-map.html


----------



## babymare (6 December 2013)

Tsk tsk auslander


----------



## undergroundoli (6 December 2013)

kelsey+tom said:



			Awful tack awful horses they will match.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, with cow print matchy matchy. 

Why did I think of that? I'm now feeling ill


----------



## cobgoblin (6 December 2013)

only_me said:



			Actually, I have thought of an idea to give cobs a job.

Imagine them stalled like cows, and collecting the vast quantities of poo that they produce and sell it at a huge profit to gardeners. Plus, the fact that they live on air means profit margins will be huge! 
And, as a bonus, when they get older they could be sold to meat man and make you even richer!


Click to expand...

Ah but we cob owners have been doing this for years! This is where the saying 'head of a lady's maid, backside of a cook ' comes from. Small head- eats less, big bum- poos more. Simples!


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

cobgoblin said:



			Ah but we cob owners have been doing this for years! This is where the saying 'head of a lady's maid, backside of a cook ' comes from. Small head- eats less, big bum- poos more. Simples!
		
Click to expand...

Is your username a hint as to your cobs favourite pastime?


----------



## cobgoblin (6 December 2013)

Auslander said:



			Is your username a hint as to your cobs favourite pastime?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! They have the gobs and I feel like a goblin after shifting tons of poo!


----------



## Mosesrules (6 December 2013)

Hold on cobgoblin - who  shifts the ****?

PS I'm cobgoblin's OH


----------



## cobgoblin (6 December 2013)

Mosesrules said:



			Hold on cobgoblin - who  shifts the ****?

PS I'm cobgoblin's OH
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee!


----------



## sarahann1 (6 December 2013)

This thread should be turned into a book


----------



## Darremi (6 December 2013)

I don't get it either!! Why buy a hatchback when you can have a sports car?


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2013)

mosesrules said:



			hold on cobgoblin - who  shifts the ****?

Ps i'm cobgoblin's oh
		
Click to expand...

busted!!


----------



## ridefast (6 December 2013)

Darremi said:



			I don't get it either!! Why buy a hatchback when you can have a sports car?
		
Click to expand...

I like to do some off roading, sports car can't cope


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

ridefast said:



			I like to do some off roading, sports car can't cope
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, dont see many cobs at badminton  

And those that hunt on cobs only use them for stability as being so wide and hairy it is very hard to fall off once the hip flask is empty


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

Wide and hairy is good.

 A cushioned lap tray fits perfectly. Handy for bringing the laptop along on those s-l-o-w country hacks.


----------



## only_me (6 December 2013)

Think you could class a cob as a mobile office?

Might be able to hook up a bio gas generator and strap over their bum, so portable electric to charge up laptop etc. 

The only problem i foresee is that they might move too slow to be classed as "mobile"


----------



## Mrs B (6 December 2013)

only_me said:



			Think you could class a cob as a mobile office?

Might be able to hook up a bio gas generator and strap over their bum, so portable electric to charge up laptop etc. 

The only problem i foresee is that they might move too slow to be classed as "mobile"
		
Click to expand...

So are they tax deductible or not??


----------



## Darremi (6 December 2013)

ridefast said:



			I like to do some off roading, sports car can't cope
		
Click to expand...

Okay well I'd rather have an SUV than a tractor!!


----------



## D66 (6 December 2013)

Darremi said:



			Okay well I'd rather have an SUV than a tractor!!
		
Click to expand...

I think that's what a sports cob is supposed to be.


----------



## Darremi (6 December 2013)

If you're trying to tell me there is a direct comparison between a Range Rover and a "sports cob"...dream on!!


----------



## Flicker (6 December 2013)

Jesus is this thread still going?


----------



## D66 (6 December 2013)

Darremi said:



			If you're trying to tell me there is a direct comparison between a Range Rover and a "sports cob"...dream on!!
		
Click to expand...

Leather seat and sun roof?!


----------



## Darremi (6 December 2013)

You forgot the part about a cob being sleek, sporty and gorgeous to look at...oh but they aren't... ;-)


----------



## cobgoblin (6 December 2013)

Surely a cob is a hummer!


----------



## Shilasdair (6 December 2013)

I don't think Jesus will answer you, Flicker.
I believe he preferred donkeys to cobs (well, who wouldn't?).
S 

PS Disappointing number of newbies in my nets - where did all the outraged c*blovers go?


----------



## Mike007 (7 December 2013)

Darremi said:



			If you're trying to tell me there is a direct comparison between a Range Rover and a "sports cob"...dream on!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope ,Rangerovers are definately more like thoroughbreds..........expensive to keep and break down suddenly for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mosesrules (7 December 2013)

Mike007 said:



			Nope ,Rangerovers are definately more like thoroughbreds..........expensive to keep and break down suddenly for no apparent reason.
		
Click to expand...

a bit like a TB then?


----------



## undergroundoli (10 December 2013)

A cob would eat it


----------



## cobgoblin (10 December 2013)

undergroundoli said:



			A cob would eat it
		
Click to expand...

TB or Range Rover? Probably wouldn't eat Range Rover (might scratch its arse on it) but might have a go at a TB if covered in molasses.


----------



## buddy's mummy (10 December 2013)

cobgoblin said:



			TB or Range Rover? Probably wouldn't eat Range Rover (might scratch its arse on it) but might have a go at a TB if covered in molasses.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Merrymoles (10 December 2013)

Come on, come on, we all know cobs are Land Rover Defenders, not Range Rovers - happy to carry on even though they are 76 years old and have various bits hanging off, the driver's asleep and the last time they were clean was in about 1952.


----------



## Spilletta (10 December 2013)

Im still recovering from seeing the Horses can do Movember too! thread.  Makes me shudder just thinking about all that hair


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 December 2013)

cobgoblin said:



			TB or Range Rover? Probably wouldn't eat Range Rover (might scratch its arse on it) but might have a go at a TB if covered in molasses.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL.

You've met my boy then ?

Farrier likened him to a Ford Transit. Cheap to keep and always starts. 

- _Yeah, as long as there's a haynet tied to his bonnet._


----------



## Shilasdair (30 December 2013)

Happy New Year!
And a plague on all cob lovers.
S


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Happy New Year!
And a plague on all cob lovers.
S 

Click to expand...

But if you bestow plagues upon them they'll all die, and you'll have no-one to taunt!


----------



## starryeyed (30 December 2013)

moleskinsmum said:



			Come on, come on, we all know cobs are Land Rover Defenders, not Range Rovers - happy to carry on even though they are 76 years old and have various bits hanging off, the driver's asleep and the last time they were clean was in about 1952.
		
Click to expand...

This genuinely made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Shilasdair (30 December 2013)

starryeyed said:



			This genuinely made me laugh out loud!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me, Starryeyed person, are you proud of your Rollkur avatar?
S


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2013)

Shilasdair said:



			Tell me, Starryeyed person, are you proud of your Rollkur avatar?
S 

Click to expand...

It looks like she's giving her horse a treat


----------



## blitznbobs (30 December 2013)

nope definately rollkur... didn't you know it means horse has chin on chest...


----------



## Shilasdair (30 December 2013)

ridefast said:



			It looks like she's giving her horse a treat
		
Click to expand...

She would say that though, wouldn't she?
I can almost hear the nuchal ligament tearing.
S


----------



## D66 (30 December 2013)

It is obviously not a cob.  It is physically impossible for a cob to put its chin on its chest.  You need a warmblood or a TB to do rollkur properly.


----------



## blitznbobs (30 December 2013)

Santa66 said:



			It is obviously not a cob.  It is physically impossible for a cob to put its chin on its chest.  You need a warmblood or a TB to do rollkur properly.
		
Click to expand...

US cob owners can dream tho'....


----------



## Shilasdair (30 December 2013)

Santa66 said:



			It is obviously not a cob.  It is physically impossible for a cob to put its chin on its chest.  You need a warmblood or a TB to do rollkur properly.
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ.  
With a big enough coffin shaped head, and a short thick neck, most cobs lean on their own chests (when they're not deadening the rider's hands by their incessant leaning).
S


----------



## Auslander (30 December 2013)

Santa66 said:



			It is obviously not a cob.  It is physically impossible for a cob to put its chin on its chest.  You need a warmblood or a TB to do rollkur properly.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - I don't know about that Those "sports" cobs  - the blimmin things seem to manage when they are bogging off across a field with you


----------



## D66 (30 December 2013)

When a cob does that its called being behind the contact.


----------



## klipped (6 January 2014)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

I love how much fun your having! X


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 January 2014)

I have a cob that can do Rolkur and loves it.


Stick a carrot on his chest and he can contort himself anyway you like. Tuck a carrot in his girth..easy. 
What a talent he has. I'm so proud. He's taught Anky everything she knows.


----------



## harrysmum (6 January 2014)

Loving this thread...242 pages of cobness!!!


----------



## canteron (29 May 2014)

I don't own a cob, my cob owns me.  What would I do for a full time servant like he has got.  They pretend to be all thick and docile while secretly taking over with demands for food, attention, room cleaning personal grooming and such.  

(OK I just thought this thread needed a quick blast of fresh air its nearly 5 months since its had any attention!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

Mine has started a bromance with his friend, also a cob. I'm horrified :mad3: Could he not at least have fallen for the proper horses in his field, like the big warmblood? :frown3:


----------



## DanceswithCows (29 May 2014)

I just bought one.  Nobody wanted her because she's old and ugly.    She's only 16 though and not a plod at all...dunno what they were on about!   She does have a massive head though.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

Is that her in your avatar? She's beautiful!!


----------



## DanceswithCows (29 May 2014)

!  How very dare you, that's Ted and he's beautiful! *sniff*

no this is Lady:


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

Proper job, lovely solid girl! Did you measure her bone (not that I'm at all into cobs, you understand, mine's a TB in disguise!)? What are your plans for her?


----------



## DanceswithCows (29 May 2014)

No I didn't do any bone measuring, just tried her out and thought 'yep'.  Plan is to ride her round Britain!  Something I've always wanted to do and she is as bombproof as they come, so....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

Stunning! Hope you do a blog! 'Cobs on tour'!


----------



## Equi (29 May 2014)

Asking this myself. Just got a "possibly lami" from the farrier for my fatty. I miss my Tb.


----------



## DanceswithCows (30 May 2014)

Yup, it'll all be on the blog!


----------



## alliersv1 (30 May 2014)

DanceswithCows said:



			!  How very dare you, that's Ted and he's beautiful! *sniff*

no this is Lady:








Click to expand...

Enjoy her while you can. Looks like the gypsies have marked her for stealing!


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 May 2014)

DanceswithCows said:



			No I didn't do any bone measuring, just tried her out and thought 'yep'.  Plan is to ride her round Britain!  Something I've always wanted to do and she is as bombproof as they come, so....
		
Click to expand...

She's lovely. The ride around Britain is a great plan.


----------



## undergroundoli (30 May 2014)

DanceswithCows said:



			!  How very dare you, that's Ted and he's beautiful! *sniff*

no this is Lady:








Click to expand...

Love how you got a lovely chestnut cow, then a cow coloured horse!

Seriously now, why arn't you riding Ted round Britain?


----------



## Merrymoles (30 May 2014)

All piebald cob owners could join Cobs on Tour! Bet we'd get turned away from a lot of campsites though...


----------



## undergroundoli (30 May 2014)

moleskinsmum said:



			All piebald cob owners could join Cobs on Tour! Bet we'd get turned away from a lot of campsites though...
		
Click to expand...

Some friends and I stayed in a campsite that had horses loose in the field once. They were all beautiful horse horses, with just one cob. For the most part they ignored us, but the cob was sure we had food in the tents (clever cob). She kept on sticking her head in looking for the it. Despite having feet the size of some of the smaller tents she was fairly nimble, and some how managed to negotiate the guylines, fire pits ect. Not so her friend the dumb TB that crashed through everything in a heart stopping manner. 

All I can say is that if the HHO cob cavalcade thundered up to my campsite I'd invoke H&S!


----------



## DanceswithCows (30 May 2014)

undergroundoli said:



			Love how you got a lovely chestnut cow, then a cow coloured horse!

Seriously now, why arn't you riding Ted round Britain?
		
Click to expand...

I'm GUTTED not to be able to, but cattle are subject to movement restrictions since foot and mouth.  There's lots of ways round the disease spreading thing in my eyes, but DEFRA won't entertain it for one millisecond :'(  I am planning some long distance bovine travel, but it'll have to be abroad....which has to wait til my children are a bit older really.


----------



## Auslander (14 July 2014)

Popping in to run a duster over this one...


----------



## Beausmate (14 July 2014)

Thought I saw alight on. So, it's you who have raised this from the crypt


----------



## LadyRascasse (14 July 2014)

This is still running after 4 years!!!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (14 July 2014)

I'm starting to wonder why I thought a cob was a good idea - nearly a month into the search for an affordable XXW saddle and I'm losing the will to live. 

She's quite good sometimes tho...












And makes her own nosebags...






And looks like a right donkey


----------



## Auslander (14 July 2014)

LadyRascasse said:



			This is still running after 4 years!!!
		
Click to expand...

It is a very good thread!


----------



## Mrs B (14 July 2014)

Bad, bad Auslander ...


----------



## Nicnac (14 July 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo etc. etc.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 July 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo etc. etc.
		
Click to expand...

Y'alright there, love?!


----------



## Shilasdair (14 July 2014)

This thread runs and runs.

Pun like cobs, who seem to favour 'halt'.

S


----------



## nicelittle (14 July 2014)

It's like Groundcob Day!


----------



## skint1 (14 July 2014)

nicelittle said:



			It's like Groundcob Day!
		
Click to expand...

hahahahahhahahhah I think you must win this most epic of threads...if there is such a thing as winning a thread!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (14 July 2014)

Wow this is a long thread. Got to page 54 then my eyes went fuzzy. Will add my bit anyway....

I have had many different horses and have ridden and owned Tbs/ warmbloods/ sports horses/ miscellaneous skinny things all of which were beautiful, scatty, flashy, talented and pretty. However my heart belongs (and always will) to a grumpy, orange, mareish, 'ugly' chubby cob who looks like a sausage dog cos her legs are so short and her backs so long. She'll never be a show horse or a top competition animal. What she will be is a fun saint who will do novice dressage, low level BSJA, working hunter classes, look after my 3 year old niece and be a challenge for me after 10 years of ownership. Shes a member of the family in a way no flashy warmblood could ever be


----------



## Crabby (14 July 2014)

Welcome back my favourite thread


----------



## Polar Bear9 (14 July 2014)

Okay, having read to page 120 in the last hour I now feel like a bit of a tit for my 'oh so serious' post. I should have made a silly jokey comment. Ah well. This thread is hilarious


----------



## Crabby (15 July 2014)

Bear9 said:



			Okay, having read to page 120 in the last hour I now feel like a bit of a tit for my 'oh so serious' post. I should have made a silly jokey comment. Ah well. This thread is hilarious 

Click to expand...

Lol.. You're not the first


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 July 2014)




----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2015)

I was reminded of this epic thread on another thread... so...

*bump*


----------



## Goldenstar (9 April 2015)

Yes this was an epic favourite


----------



## OldNag (9 April 2015)

Yay - it's  back!


----------



## D66 (9 April 2015)

I ike cobs but don't think I could manage a whole one.


----------



## RubysGold (9 April 2015)

Lol faracat!! This thread seems to be infinite,  every so often it just pops back up!


----------



## Bernster (9 April 2015)

Faracat said:



			I was reminded of this epic thread on another thread... so...

*bump*  

Click to expand...

Bad cat, bad!


----------



## Penny Less (9 April 2015)

I don't know why they would, mine is at present looking like a yeti that's stuck its foot in an electric socket


----------



## D66 (9 April 2015)

Penny Less said:



			I don't know why they would, mine is at present looking like a yeti that's stuck its foot in an electric socket
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## SpottyMare (9 April 2015)

Because the answer to the question 'does my arse look big on this?' is 'no'...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 April 2015)

Bernster said:



			Bad cat, bad!
		
Click to expand...







What... me? Surely not. LOL.


----------



## JenHunt (9 April 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			Because the answer to the question 'does my arse look big on this?' is 'no'... 

Click to expand...

precisely!


----------



## gmw (9 April 2015)

Bless you Shilasdare. When you grow up and learn to ride properly, someone, somewhere might let you have a go on their fat, lazy, hairy cob. But don't be surprised to find that you cant ride and might get frightened and never ride any horse again.  (tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## Beausmate (9 April 2015)

They don't want to own cobs, they have all been brainwashed.  No one normal or in their right mind, would have anything to do with the fat, ugly, stubborn brutes.

Somewhere out there, is a sinister, cob worshipping cult.  They must be stopped before we are overrun with fat, hairy monsters!


----------



## Penny Less (9 April 2015)

SpottyM, its a revelation, I never thought about the bum looking miniscule compared with the cobs!  I shall go out tomorrow in an "I am slim "frame of mind.  Wont be a pretty picture mind, small now extremely neat bummed rider comparably, on hairy electrically charged yeti leaving a trail of 
black hair on the road.  Pity hunting is finished as I could hire him out  for a sort of drag hunt, following hair instead of scent.


----------



## FairyLights (9 April 2015)

my coblet is the most wonderful horse in the world.


----------



## Equi (9 April 2015)

One if my greatest achievements is getting a typical trekking plod cob trotting and cantering without the leader xD it takes a lot more work to ride a cob but the rewards are bigger - anyone can get bolted with on a warm blood not everyone can make a cob go.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 April 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			Because the answer to the question 'does my arse look big on this?' is 'no'... 

Click to expand...

Indeed! I am horribly fat, but I rest assured that my butt will never be bigger than his :lol: Plus I'm a lazy so and so and with traditionals it is obligitory to leave them hairy and kinda scruffy :lol:


----------



## *hic* (9 April 2015)

Gotta love the generalisations there equi! A 4* rider got off my KWPN, red-faced and sweating, and announced that he'd never had a horse make him work so hard before but on the other hand I own an extremely whizzy cob.

Anyway, I only scrolled down to wish this thread a happy fifth birthday for last week. So sad that we missed celebrating in style.


----------



## Equi (9 April 2015)

Isn't this entire thread a big generalisation? It's kind of the point.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 April 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Wont be a pretty picture mind, small now extremely neat bummed rider comparably, on hairy electrically charged yeti leaving a trail of 
black hair on the road.  Pity hunting is finished as I could hire him out  for a sort of drag hunt, following hair instead of scent.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, it's so true! :biggrin3:


----------



## tallyho! (9 April 2015)

You gotta start somewhere...


----------



## Mrs B (9 April 2015)

Well, the positive thing about owning a cob is that you'll always have a plentiful source of protein if the coming winter proves harsh ...


----------



## tallyho! (9 April 2015)

Mrs B said:



			Well, the positive thing about owning a cob is that you'll always have a plentiful source of protein if the coming winter proves harsh ...
		
Click to expand...

Fat you mean...


----------



## numptynoelle (9 April 2015)

Where IS Shils anyway? Are the hoardes in Hades keeping her away? :confused3: 

Anyway, I like big cobs and I cannot lie - they taste good, but are fatty to fry :wink3:


----------



## tallyho! (9 April 2015)

numptynoelle said:



			Where IS Shils anyway? Are the hoardes in Hades keeping her away? :confused3: 

Anyway, I like big cobs and I cannot lie - they taste good, but are fatty to fry :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Who knows... at least she has left us this thread.

They do taste good though... I know coz I've bought beef in tesco's last year. Tasted just like chicken.


----------



## cobgoblin (9 April 2015)

I have actually seen people with butts bigger than our 15.3 cob!


----------



## tallyho! (9 April 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			I have actually seen people with butts bigger than our 15.3 cob!
		
Click to expand...

Did that surprise you?


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 April 2015)

Here's why I want to own a cob (note, this is a specific type of cob known as a "super cob"). 

At age five and 14.2hh she can jump a metre from trot. She is the kindest, gentlest character I've ever owned. She is brave and never does anything scary yet she is extremely forward going with a highly trainable attitude and desire to learn. 

She can be ridden in an open field having just been jumping with me, by my 5yr old child. 

That, is why someone would want to love a cob like this one.


----------



## Foxy O (15 April 2015)

I love this thread, I have spent the last few weeks reading as many pages as possible but still have about 100 to go.

It has made me look differently at my (traditional) cob as I watched her and the section a after turning them out yesterday morning the section a was like a whippet over to the mud patch at the end of the field to have a roll, whilst the cob lumbered over and just threw herself down almost squashing the section a luckily he jumped out of the way almost gazelle like in comparison to the cob

But I still love her dearly  and I down graded from a 17.2hh ISH


----------



## Shilasdair (29 July 2015)

Hello.
Did we ever establish why people want to own cobs?
(Other than masochistic types).
S


----------



## Alec Swan (29 July 2015)

Most that I've seen have been bought for their weight carrying abilities.  The DG has recently acquired one and the only improvement that I can see is with all his feathers removed and he's now been hogged.  Much tidier.

Alec.


----------



## Auslander (29 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			Hello.
Did we ever establish why people want to own cobs?
(Other than masochistic types).
S 

Click to expand...

Nope...


----------



## Tobiano (29 July 2015)

People want to own cobs because they have bottoms like this&#8230;.







  

Just having a play this week at my RS where they are having an activity week for adults who prefer to act their shoe size&#8230; today's activity was Plaiting and this is my boy sporting his luxuriant Portuguese Knot!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 July 2015)

Had an incident with an oil tanker in the rain yesterday. Rather like the horse whisperer. Luckily I was on a cob who didn't move a muscle as it careered past with a mm to spare, so we all survived intact.


----------



## tallyho! (29 July 2015)

Tobiano said:



			People want to own cobs because they have bottoms like this&#8230;.







  

Just having a play this week at my RS where they are having an activity week for adults who prefer to act their shoe size&#8230; today's activity was Plaiting and this is my boy sporting his luxuriant Portuguese Knot!
		
Click to expand...

I like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## Tobiano (29 July 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I like big butts and I cannot lie 

Click to expand...

Basically, I needed a horse whose butt was bigger than mine.  NOT easy!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 July 2015)

Tobiano said:



			People want to own cobs because they have bottoms like this.







  

Just having a play this week at my RS where they are having an activity week for adults who prefer to act their shoe size today's activity was Plaiting and this is my boy sporting his luxuriant Portuguese Knot!
		
Click to expand...

Super butt!!

I always think ooh look that girl has a bigger bum than her horse even though she is skinny. My bum on the other hand is minuscule compared to my cob's


----------



## bluedanube (29 July 2015)

Just had to say, there are 'cobs' that allow one to take in the sights when hacking and also win at the odd afflicted dressage competition ( and annoy the WB's) and then are WELSH COBS -))!!!!) who terrify mere mortals into submission and who would rule the world if they weren't to busy ****ing off in the wrong direction &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## bluedanube (29 July 2015)

double post


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (29 July 2015)

They are great hangover hunters..much better than a sharp ID!!


----------



## tallyho! (29 July 2015)

Tobiano said:



			Basically, I needed a horse whose butt was bigger than mine.  NOT easy!  

Click to expand...

Could this be the THE reason Shils was looking for i wonder? (Coz I'd need a shirexcobhippo)


----------



## tallyho! (29 July 2015)

ditchjumper2 said:



			they are great hangover hunters..much better than a sharp id!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 July 2015)

bluedanube said:



			Just had to say, there are 'cobs' that allow one to take in the sights when hacking and also win at the odd afflicted dressage competition ( and annoy the WB's) and then are WELSH COBS -))!!!!) who terrify mere mortals into submission and who would rule the world if they weren't to busy ****ing off in the wrong direction &#55357;&#56860;
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of each.  Indeed I am lucky lucky lucky <3

You're right tho (in hand) the Welsh is a champion bogger offer!


----------



## BethWS (29 July 2015)

I am weirdly offened by this! My 14.2hh cob has won multiple highsteaks 148cm showjumping championships, she has jumped 4foot 9 and she is so loving and kind. Just because everyone in the eventing world have warmbloods and ish's doesnt mean cobs arent amazing! I event my cob all the time and she has barley ever come below 4th place. 
BYE!!


----------



## only_me (29 July 2015)

BethWS said:



			I am weirdly offened by this! My 14.2hh cob has won multiple highsteaks 148cm showjumping championships, she has jumped 4foot 9 and she is so loving and kind. Just because everyone in the eventing world have warmbloods and ish's doesnt mean cobs arent amazing! I event my cob all the time and she has barley ever come below 4th place. 
BYE!!
		
Click to expand...

You do realise this is not a serious thread?


----------



## BethWS (29 July 2015)

lol


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 July 2015)

BethWS said:



			I am weirdly offened by this! My 14.2hh cob has won multiple highsteaks 148cm showjumping championships, she has jumped 4foot 9 and she is so loving and kind. Just because everyone in the eventing world have warmbloods and ish's doesnt mean cobs arent amazing! I event my cob all the time and she has barley ever come below 4th place. 
BYE!!
		
Click to expand...

She's just joking. Really she has 10 really fat cobs she would love to event but she hasn't got long enough legs to ride them.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 July 2015)

only_me said:



			You do realise this is not a serious thread?
		
Click to expand...

Catholic,  that's what this thread is! 

Alec.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Catholic,  that's what this thread is! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear no cobs were burnt in the writing of this thread .


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			Hello.
Did we ever establish why people want to own cobs?
(Other than masochistic types).
S 

Click to expand...

Cos they like spending hours, no days, cleaning? Saying that, some remain remarkably pristine in the field, mine, on the right, however, finds this an impossible task. 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Alec Swan said:



			Catholic,  that's what this thread is! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Eclectic, more like!


----------



## siennamiller (29 July 2015)

This is hilarious, loving people's reactions! Especially love the cob that jumps steaks.....


----------



## siennamiller (29 July 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Just to be clear no cobs were burnt in the writing of this thread .
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl....


----------



## Fun Times (29 July 2015)

Inside every cob is a thoroughbred screaming to be let out. Because the cob ate it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Inside every cob is a thoroughbred screaming to be let out. Because the cob ate it.
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side at least we don't have to look at the scrawny screaming TB any more


----------



## Fun Times (29 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			On the plus side at least we don't have to look at the scrawny screaming TB any more  

Click to expand...

You forgot to mention the TB's shocking feet. I suspect a bit of brittle hoof would have broken off and got stuck in the cob's throat in the way down. The cob won't have noticed it tho.


----------



## Alec Swan (30 July 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Just to be clear no cobs were burnt in the writing of this thread .
		
Click to expand...



Alec.


----------



## Spreebok (30 July 2015)

Why do I own a cob?

Because I like being able to coerce her into doing whatever I want with the promise of a speck of food


----------



## Alec Swan (30 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			On the plus side at least we don't have to look at the scrawny screaming TB any more  

Click to expand...

Scrawny?  Screaming?  What are you saying?  All my TBs have had impeccable manners,  AND they can jump and gallop. 

Alec.


----------



## Spilletta (30 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Scrawny?  Screaming?  What are you saying?  All my TBs have had impeccable manners,  AND they can jump and gallop. 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

And mine can be lead whilst I carry a bucket of food in the other hand. Would love to see someone attempt that with a cob


----------



## PaddyMonty (30 July 2015)

cinnamontoast said:








Click to expand...

Yes but with a cob you just need 5 minutes with a pressure washer to deal with that.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (30 July 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Cos they like spending hours, no days, cleaning? Saying that, some remain remarkably pristine in the field, mine, on the right, however, finds this an impossible task. 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Eclectic, more like!
		
Click to expand...

i thought that was the before and after shot!


----------



## Mrs B (30 July 2015)

BethWS said:



			My 14.2hh cob has won multiple *highsteaks* 148cm
		
Click to expand...




Mrs B said:



			Well, the positive thing about owning a cob is that you'll always have a plentiful source of protein if the coming winter proves harsh ...
		
Click to expand...

See? I was right with my last observation ... I presume a highsteak is like a rump steak?


----------



## Penny Less (30 July 2015)

"afflicted dressage"  is that a technical term Bluedanube


----------



## Princess16 (30 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...

Us scaredy novices have to start somewhere so you can keep your WB to yourself thank you very much !


----------



## Merrymoles (30 July 2015)

Cos we'll have a lot more burgers come the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Beausmate (30 July 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Catholic,  that's what this thread is! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			Eclectic, more like!
		
Click to expand...

Cathartic, even


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 July 2015)

[video=youtube;1d7RmFgbGm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d7RmFgbGm8&app=desktop[/video]


----------



## Shilasdair (30 July 2015)

Why, Faracat, why?
S


----------



## PaddyMonty (30 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			Why, Faracat, why?
S 

Click to expand...

Perhaps an attempt to disguise what's underneath?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 July 2015)

hollyandivy123 said:



			i thought that was the before and after shot!
		
Click to expand...

No, best mates, looks like a mirror in my avatar pic!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			Why, Faracat, why?
S 

Click to expand...

It made me think of this thread and I knew that you'd love it.   

I think that one of them even tried to eat the tinsel.


----------



## Spreebok (30 July 2015)

PaddyMonty said:



			Yes but with a cob you just need 5 minutes with a pressure washer to deal with that.
		
Click to expand...

You'd blow a hole in a TB if you did that to them


----------



## Auslander (30 July 2015)

Penny Less said:



			"afflicted dressage"  is that a technical term Bluedanube  

Click to expand...

Have you not heard of it. It's a BD Series for cobs


----------



## Alec Swan (30 July 2015)

Auslander said:



			Have you not heard of it. It's a BD Series for cobs
		
Click to expand...



Alec.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 July 2015)

http://www.britishdressage.co.uk/ne...eady-theres-a-new-championship-for-gypsy-cobs

There you go!


----------



## OldNag (30 July 2015)

Princess16 said:



			Us scaredy novices have to start somewhere so you can keep your WB to yourself thank you very much !
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Also, I prefer to keep at least some of my salary and not just spend it all at the vets...

Plus, my bum is too big for a WB


----------



## Penny Less (30 July 2015)

They do come in jolly handy as anchorage in a force 9 gale


----------



## Fun Times (30 July 2015)

Perhaps there is some medical reason for the otherwise inexplicable choice? One wonders, for example, if sitting astride the vast breadth of a cob keeps ones hips more wide set (although one wonders why any right minded individual would desire such a thing) or is the stepping stone to becoming some kind of hyper-mobile joint contortionist?


----------



## Fun Times (30 July 2015)

Penny Less said:



			They do come in jolly handy as anchorage in a force 9 gale
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but a TB or warmblood wouldnt have been silly enough to let you take him out in such adverse weather conditions in the first place, he would be tucked up in his stable under 17 heavy weight rugs. So this is a moot point in my view.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Perhaps there is some medical reason for the otherwise inexplicable choice? One wonders, for example, if sitting astride the vast breadth of a cob keeps ones hips more wide set (although one wonders why any right minded individual would desire such a thing) or is the stepping stone to becoming some kind of hyper-mobile joint contortionist?
		
Click to expand...

Keeping the hips mobile is just one of the benefits.
Plus of course, you have to shift at least 2' sideways in order to fall off!


----------



## Gloi (30 July 2015)

They are always so alert.

https://youtu.be/YSHMeULLlHA


----------



## cobgoblin (30 July 2015)

Gloi said:



			They are always so alert.

https://youtu.be/YSHMeULLlHA

Click to expand...

You didn't let him see a saddle, did you?


----------



## Gloi (30 July 2015)

LOL, no he hasn't fainted, that's him having his regular morning nap. You can hear him snoring from the other end of the yard. Once he's finished his breakfast he lies down and goes fast asleep.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 July 2015)

SpottyMare said:



			Because the answer to the question 'does my arse look big on this?' is 'no'... 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!


----------



## Shilasdair (30 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Perhaps there is some medical reason for the otherwise inexplicable choice? One wonders, for example, if sitting astride the vast breadth of a cob keeps ones hips more wide set (although one wonders why any right minded individual would desire such a thing) or is the stepping stone to becoming some kind of hyper-mobile joint contortionist?
		
Click to expand...

You are saying that cobs are owned by the sort of women who can't keep their legs together?    
I'm shocked that you're slut-shaming cob owners.
S


----------



## Fun Times (30 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			You are saying that cobs are owned by the sort of women who can't keep their legs together?    
I'm shocked that you're slut-shaming cob owners.
S 

Click to expand...

No, I am saying cob owners are owned by ladies who struggle to get the breadth they desire between their legs. Quite the opposite of what you are implying in fact....


----------



## Shilasdair (30 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			No, I am saying cob owners are owned by ladies who struggle to get the breadth they desire between their legs. Quite the opposite of what you are implying in fact....
		
Click to expand...

I still don't understand; are you saying these ladies are looking for girth?
S


----------



## cobgoblin (30 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			No, I am saying cob owners are owned by ladies who struggle to get the breadth they desire between their legs. Quite the opposite of what you are implying in fact....
		
Click to expand...

I'm shocked!


----------



## Beausmate (30 July 2015)

Penny Less said:



			They do come in jolly handy as anchorage in a force 9 gale
		
Click to expand...

They sure do.  I have been known to tie the house to one.

Rock steady


----------



## Cobbytype (30 July 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			Hello.
Did we ever establish why people want to own cobs?
(Other than masochistic types).
S 

Click to expand...

Cos I wanted to tell people I owned a ride on mower.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 July 2015)

Gloi said:



			They are always so alert.

https://youtu.be/YSHMeULLlHA

Click to expand...

Mine used to have a tantrum if you got him up from a nap. He normally just presents his bum when presented with a bridle. He did used to try to run away in the stable when he saw tack, but that was too much effort.


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			No, I am saying cob owners are owned by ladies who struggle to get the breadth they desire between their legs. Quite the opposite of what you are implying in fact....
		
Click to expand...

I'm not owned by no lady. 

Yours. 

Cob owner


----------



## Barnacle (31 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm not owned by no lady. 

Yours. 

Cob owner
		
Click to expand...

Best comment.


----------



## Fun Times (31 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm not owned by no lady. 

Yours. 

Cob owner
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I got confused. Can never tell whether the cob owns the human or vice versa in any case....


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			Sorry I got confused. Can never tell whether the cob owns the human or vice versa in any case....
		
Click to expand...

Easily done when your days are filled with the panic of not owning a cob. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Alec Swan (31 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Easily done when your days are filled with the panic of not owning a cob. You have my sympathies.
		
Click to expand...

Pull yourself together woman! 

Alec.


----------



## Spilletta (31 July 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Easily done when your days are filled with the panic of not owning a cob. You have my sympathies.
		
Click to expand...

I panic when I see a cob.


----------



## EllaRidesHorses (31 July 2015)

Oh yes, look at my fat, hairy, lazy and bad tempered Cob!





She's so lazy look XD





And look at her awful pace, that's why we do showing with her!


----------



## Penny Less (31 July 2015)

Pity you don't still get horsehair mattresses and sofas, us cob owners could make a fortune selling manes and tails.


----------



## bluedanube (31 July 2015)

Penny Less said:



			"afflicted dressage"  is that a technical term Bluedanube  

Click to expand...

That is indeed the correct technical term for Stressaging on a cob)
Affiliated is only for dressage on WB's ;-)


----------



## Sophiecollins11 (1 August 2015)

I never liked cobs until I loaned one temporarily after my loan pony got sold from underneath me, two years later and he's mine! Aha never would have thought and I hate it when people judge him by his looks as he is your bog standard trad butttt he can beat most of my friends natives and warmbloods hands down racing across fields, is incredibly light and of my leg, is not lazy or 'safe' he does bronc and buck and spook and tank off but he's my perfect horse and I wouldn't change it for the world! Fair enough we may not compete high levels in dressags and showjumping but he's taken me further showing than I ever would have thought!  So don't assume all cobs are lazy and boring cause their most definitely not!!!


----------



## mirage (1 August 2015)

Because our lovely loan cob,who is built like a tank,took my daughter to her first One Day Event yesterday,and despite her never having done a competition or a dressage test in her life, with no chances to practice and only having loaned him a month ago, scored 29.4. They got a clear round on both the show jumping and cross country,and ended up coming 4th in her class, won best dressage and also won the cup for best PC member. She also passed her C test at camp on him and won best in ride.Cobs rule!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 August 2015)

Shils! SHILS!! There are new ones to taunt ^^ :biggrin3:


----------



## Shilasdair (1 August 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Shils! SHILS!! There are new ones to taunt ^^ :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

They come in shoals.
I must check my EU quota.
S


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 August 2015)

You're over, by some several tonnes. Have they also stalked your demonic profile?


----------



## tallyho! (2 August 2015)

Do other countries have cob equivalents? Or are we unique in the way we are oversubscribed with cobs and cobalikes?


----------



## Alec Swan (2 August 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . Have they also stalked your demonic profile?
		
Click to expand...

Those who maintain a demonic profile,  are overseen by the Association of Demonic Equivalent Profile Team,  known as ADEPT and they're as adept as are FIFA. 

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Those who maintain a demonic profile,  are overseen by the Association of Demonic Equivalent Profile Team,  known as ADEPT and they're as adept as are FIFA. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not sleep? Posting at all hours!


----------



## Auslander (2 August 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Do other countries have cob equivalents? Or are we unique in the way we are oversubscribed with cobs and cobalikes?
		
Click to expand...

They do, but they eat them, rather than riding them...


----------



## tallyho! (2 August 2015)

Auslander said:



			They do, but they eat them, rather than riding them...
		
Click to expand...

Seems sensible.


----------



## Cobbytype (2 August 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Do other countries have cob equivalents? Or are we unique in the way we are oversubscribed with cobs and cobalikes?
		
Click to expand...

They're big in America... and the cobs are quite chunky too.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Spilletta (2 August 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			They're big in America... and the cobs are quite chunky too.

I'll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

 (forget your coat, expect a cob ate it, but with a completely innocent face whilst doing so... "I was looking for treats in the pockets...")


----------



## Spilletta (13 August 2015)

Because cob owners can start their own private threads/messages where non-cob owners (aka idiots) aren't allowed to lurk... :-J 



I'm sorry - I just can't leave this thread alone... I feel I have developed a morbid fascination with cobs.


----------



## Auslander (14 August 2015)

Spilletta said:



			non-cob owners (aka idiots).
		
Click to expand...

Charming!


----------



## LittleTero (14 August 2015)

As a horse lover I have to say I love all of them, regardless of breed, age, ability. Any horse that does his or her job as she's supposed to is worth their weight in gold to me. You buy your own horse based on what your requirements are. As long as the horse meets those requirements surely it is wonderful and as an owner yourself you can look at other owners enjoying their horses and like those horses because they make their owners happy and do their job, regardless of what that job is or whether it meets your requirement? 

I appreciate that everyone has their preferences, but surely as a lover of the horse you can see the plus points of all of them? I don't want to start a further debate but would you mind explaining why you couldn't appreciate a cob if it makes it's owner happy regardless of what level it is competing at? It doesn't mean you have to own one yourself? 

For back ground I suppose I should say that I own a TB but have had some of my best days hunting on my friends 14hh cob who jumps like nothing I've ever sat on. She will think nothing of a 5 bar gate or a hedge. But if you saw her to look at you'd think no way. I have to show people pictures to make them believe me. I'd post but no idea how (blush)

I also can't do smileys, and I really genuinely am not belittling anybody's opinion as each to our own, but if someone who is anti cob would mind answering the above id really appreciate it, as I'd thought everyone was like me and loved them all, even if they wouldn't own them all.

  a couple of old fashioned smilies as that's all I can do!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2015)

A lovely thought out reply LT. 

A few more Smileys (don't type the gap).

: D   = 
: p   = 
; )   = 
:eek :   = 
: (   = 

For photos, either upload from your computer to an album in your forum profile, or upload from your computer to photobucket (or similar) and then post the IG code in the forum reply box.

PS, the OP loves cobs really.


----------



## LittleTero (14 August 2015)

Thank you faracat I stumbled across this during the morning coffee  I'm now at work but I'll try and post a pic later  I know that nobody meant offence with this thread the above was just a question that struck me, so I thought I'd ask. I promise it is genuine curiosity and I would thank anyone who has time to answer and I will always respect that answer, and thank them for giving me my opinion  I have no intention of countering it or commenting further, I'm just a bit intrigued. Thank you all   hope the smileys come out correctly!


----------



## Clare85 (14 August 2015)

Beware!!! I have discovered that cobs eat human babies! Goodness knows how quickly he would've been gobbled up if I hadn't caught her, can't even turn my back for a moment with this greedy madam around


----------



## Clare85 (14 August 2015)

LittleTero said:



			As a horse lover I have to say I love all of them, regardless of breed, age, ability. Any horse that does his or her job as she's supposed to is worth their weight in gold to me. You buy your own horse based on what your requirements are. As long as the horse meets those requirements surely it is wonderful and as an owner yourself you can look at other owners enjoying their horses and like those horses because they make their owners happy and do their job, regardless of what that job is or whether it meets your requirement? 

I appreciate that everyone has their preferences, but surely as a lover of the horse you can see the plus points of all of them? I don't want to start a further debate but would you mind explaining why you couldn't appreciate a cob if it makes it's owner happy regardless of what level it is competing at? It doesn't mean you have to own one yourself? 

For back ground I suppose I should say that I own a TB but have had some of my best days hunting on my friends 14hh cob who jumps like nothing I've ever sat on. She will think nothing of a 5 bar gate or a hedge. But if you saw her to look at you'd think no way. I have to show people pictures to make them believe me. I'd post but no idea how (blush)

I also can't do smileys, and I really genuinely am not belittling anybody's opinion as each to our own, but if someone who is anti cob would mind answering the above id really appreciate it, as I'd thought everyone was like me and loved them all, even if they wouldn't own them all.

  a couple of old fashioned smilies as that's all I can do!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you LT  cobs are fab, I've had some of my best fun on cobs! I think most of the posters on this thread are cob lovers too, it's a fun, tongue in cheek thread which pops up every now and again 

I think you're right though, there is a lot of prejudice towards cobs - people think they tend to be lazy because they generally have laid back temperaments and you see a lot of cobs in riding schools so it gives people the perception that they're just kick along. Also, let's face it, they tend to put they're stomachs first, lol  But for me cobs are definitely a first choice, they're loving, loyal, fun, beautiful.....I could go on! I think you get prejudice towards all breeds in one form or another, I suppose it's all down to personal preference and experience


----------



## Equine_Dream (14 August 2015)

Because mine looks like this 







Need I say more lol


----------



## brighteyes (14 August 2015)

We loan ours out so although we strictly own a cob, we don't suffer the direct stigma.


----------



## cobgoblin (14 August 2015)

brighteyes said:



			We loan ours out so although we strictly own a cob, we don't suffer the direct stigma.
		
Click to expand...

That's just plain cheating!


----------



## tallyho! (14 August 2015)

Equine_Dream said:



			Because mine looks like this 







Need I say more lol
		
Click to expand...

Dude.

I cannot believe you photoshopped your cob.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2015)

brighteyes said:



			We loan ours out so although we strictly own a cob, we don't suffer the direct stigma.
		
Click to expand...




cobgoblin said:



			That's just plain cheating!
		
Click to expand...

Cowardice I'd call it! 

Alec.


----------



## Equine_Dream (14 August 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Dude.

I cannot believe you photoshopped your cob.
		
Click to expand...

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## JoshuaR97 (14 August 2015)

I have a warmblood & a cob so I guess I'm alright


----------



## Penny Less (15 August 2015)

Is there a CA group,  where people can confess they own cobs and go on a 12 step programme ?


----------



## npage123 (15 August 2015)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			errmm because they keep hold of their shoes,generally don't spook at a single leaf in the hedge that is a slightly different colour from the rest,they don't take exception to a jump wing that has been in the same place for years and has all of a sudden turned into a horse eating monster, they will walk through an entrance one way AND back through again without thing it has turned into the gate way from hell and they don't require you to take out shares in your feed company - can you tell I have two tb's  

Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## tallyho! (15 August 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Is there a CA group,  where people can confess they own cobs and go on a 12 step programme ?
		
Click to expand...

12 steps? Bit much int it?


----------



## cobgoblin (15 August 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Is there a CA group,  where people can confess they own cobs and go on a 12 step programme ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it would work because people would stand up and confess they own a cob, then everyone would swap pics,have a good gossip and sell more cobs to each other!


----------



## Cobbytype (15 August 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Don't think it would work because people would stand up and confess they own a cob, then everyone would swap pics,have a good gossip and sell more cobs to each other!
		
Click to expand...

Then we'd all go down the pub to drown our shame, fighting to get to the bar as the AA lot got turfed out their meeting 5 mins before us.


----------



## Yardbird (15 August 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Don't think it would work because people would stand up and confess they own a cob, then everyone would swap pics,have a good gossip and sell more cobs to each other!
		
Click to expand...

Hee hee, this has made my day. LOL!


----------



## Auslander (21 September 2015)

Do we have a definitive answer yet?


----------



## twiggy2 (21 September 2015)

Auslander said:



			Do we have a definitive answer yet?
		
Click to expand...

Cos they luvs them?


----------



## Me-and-Nick (21 September 2015)

I always used to ride cobs, mainly because I am quite a big lady and was always worried that I would squash anything less stocky. I rode one cob in particular who would bolt off every time he got into an open space and he was flipping strong. I also rode one who really hated having to move at all- he was very lazy, I also rode a little jumping cob who had won many rosettes and was an amazing little cob.
All horses are different and I am sure you wouldn't like it if someone said 'All thoroughbreds and similar breeds are frisky, fast and often take off!', unless thats your opinion on them as well.
I never thought I would ever want to ride a tb never mind own one but when looking for a horse I decided to go and try one, the worst thing would be that I didn't like him and wouldnt buy him but at least I had the experience of riding one then. Anyway I loved him. I loved the fact that he was calm and slightly ploddy but had speed and power in him when I asked him to use it. He also has a fantastic jump on him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2015)

Auslander said:



			Do we have a definitive answer yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - cos you can get out of bed at 5.40am, dig cob out of bed at 5.50am, feed cob 5 pony nuts for breakfast, dust cob off for a minute, shove on trailer at 6am in the pitch black, must get that inside light fixed, and tootle off to meet.

Arrive, stand cob by something suitable from which rider can hurl oneself roughly in the direction of broad back of said cob. Hurtle down the lane, reins in teeth whilst pulling gloves on, doing girth up and rearranging pants.  Arrive at meet, stand like rock of ages.  Move off and enjoy a nice safe but active morning on a mannerly, comfortable and responsive conveyance.

Arrive back at trailer, get off and tell it to 'wait there' whilst rider removes boots and coat, drains coffee flask, puts ramp down, curses at bit whilst searching for headcollar.  Find headcollar, put on cob and point in direction ramp, cob loads herself.  Arrive home, give 5 further pony nuts and a kiss on the nose.


----------



## Spilletta (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Yep - cos you can get out of bed at 5.40am, dig cob out of bed at 5.50am, feed cob 5 pony nuts for breakfast, dust cob off for a minute, shove on trailer at 6am in the pitch black, must get that inside light fixed, and tootle off to meet.

Arrive, stand cob by something suitable from which rider can hurl oneself roughly in the direction of broad back of said cob. Hurtle down the lane, reins in teeth whilst pulling gloves on, doing girth up and rearranging pants.  Arrive at meet, stand like rock of ages.  Move off and enjoy a nice safe but active morning on a mannerly, comfortable and responsive conveyance.

Arrive back at trailer, get off and tell it to 'wait there' whilst rider removes boots and coat, drains coffee flask, puts ramp down, curses at bit whilst searching for headcollar.  Find headcollar, put on cob and point in direction ramp, cob loads herself.  Arrive home, give 5 further pony nuts and a kiss on the nose.
		
Click to expand...

That's great, it's made me smile on a Monday morning. Can just picture the scenes unfolding


----------



## tallyho! (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Yep - cos you can get out of bed at 5.40am, dig cob out of bed at 5.50am, feed cob 5 pony nuts for breakfast, dust cob off for a minute, shove on trailer at 6am in the pitch black, must get that inside light fixed, and tootle off to meet.

Arrive, stand cob by something suitable from which rider can hurl oneself roughly in the direction of broad back of said cob. Hurtle down the lane, reins in teeth whilst pulling gloves on, doing girth up and rearranging pants.  Arrive at meet, stand like rock of ages.  Move off and enjoy a nice safe but active morning on a mannerly, comfortable and responsive conveyance.

Arrive back at trailer, get off and tell it to 'wait there' whilst rider removes boots and coat, drains coffee flask, puts ramp down, curses at bit whilst searching for headcollar.  Find headcollar, put on cob and point in direction ramp, cob loads herself.  Arrive home, give 5 further pony nuts and a kiss on the nose.
		
Click to expand...

This definitive answer is about as good as it gets.


----------



## JenHunt (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Yep - cos you can get out of bed at 5.40am, dig cob out of bed at 5.50am, feed cob 5 pony nuts for breakfast, dust cob off for a minute, shove on trailer at 6am in the pitch black, must get that inside light fixed, and tootle off to meet.

Arrive, stand cob by something suitable from which rider can hurl oneself roughly in the direction of broad back of said cob. Hurtle down the lane, reins in teeth whilst pulling gloves on, doing girth up and rearranging pants.  Arrive at meet, stand like rock of ages.  Move off and enjoy a nice safe but active morning on a mannerly, comfortable and responsive conveyance.

Arrive back at trailer, get off and tell it to 'wait there' whilst rider removes boots and coat, drains coffee flask, puts ramp down, curses at bit whilst searching for headcollar.  Find headcollar, put on cob and point in direction ramp, cob loads herself.  Arrive home, give 5 further pony nuts and a kiss on the nose.
		
Click to expand...

standard days hunting really.... 

my (overgrown, not really a cob) cob is just like this! well, except the mannerly bit if I'm honest. Oh, he's polite enough to everyone else, just rude to me out hunting. Clearly, he knows better than me regarding the speed at which to approach fences/gateways/hedges....


----------



## Shilasdair (21 September 2015)

Me-and-Nick said:



			I always used to ride cobs, mainly because I am quite a big lady and was always worried that I would squash anything less stocky. I rode one cob in particular who would bolt off every time he got into an open space and he was flipping strong. I also rode one who really hated having to move at all- he was very lazy, I also rode a little jumping cob who had won many rosettes and was an amazing little cob.
All horses are different and I am sure you wouldn't like it if someone said 'All thoroughbreds and similar breeds are frisky, fast and often take off!', unless thats your opinion on them as well.
I never thought I would ever want to ride a tb never mind own one but when looking for a horse I decided to go and try one, the worst thing would be that I didn't like him and wouldnt buy him but at least I had the experience of riding one then. Anyway I loved him. I loved the fact that he was calm and slightly ploddy but had speed and power in him when I asked him to use it. He also has a fantastic jump on him.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to read you saw the light and bought a proper horse.
Cobs are neither use nor ornament.
S


----------



## Alec Swan (21 September 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..
Cobs are neither use nor ornament.
S 

Click to expand...

Correction,  for those who are given to such delicacies and so I'm assured,  they 'eat-well',  and so are of at least some use.

Alec.


----------



## cobgoblin (21 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Correction,  for those who are given to such delicacies and so I'm assured,  they 'eat-well',  and so are of at least some use.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Which just goes to show, that when all is lost and the world is starving, it will be the cob owners that survive whilst the Tb owners are chewing on a load of old bones.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Correction,  for those who are given to such delicacies and so I'm assured,  they 'eat-well',  and so are of at least some use.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Spit roasted of course.


----------



## FfionWinnie (21 September 2015)

You've hit the nail on the head there AA.  

But it's ok. Cob owners don't actually care what shils thinks anyway. We have the last laugh


----------



## Alec Swan (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Spit roasted of course.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly,  but it would mean a substantial engineering project to hoist an elephant in to the air,  wouldn't it? 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 September 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Which just goes to show, that when all is lost and the world is starving, it will be the cob owners that survive whilst the Tb owners are chewing on a load of old bones.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly,  but then we'd end up with a world full of portly cob owners,  surely.  

Hang on,  are cobs popular in America?  They're ahead of us it seems!

Alec.


----------



## Beausmate (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Spit roasted of course.
		
Click to expand...




Alec Swan said:



			Possibly,  but it would mean a substantial engineering project to hoist an elephant in to the air,  wouldn't it? 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure it would work, surely the vast quantities of fat would just cause an inferno visible from miles around and leave a large, crispy heap behind?


----------



## cobgoblin (21 September 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Hang on,  are cobs popular in America?  They're ahead of us it seems!

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Yep! Uk exports quite a lot of gypsy cobs to the USA as they are not fortunate enough to have their own supply yet.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2015)

Now listen you lot, Ted from Tipton is of nervous disposition and all this talk of skewering him and setting him on fire is giving him the jitters.  His furry feathers are standing on end in fear and his knees are knocking.  He will need therapy soon.


----------



## Penny Less (21 September 2015)

Oh a cob' s knocking knees, thought it was an earthquake


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Oh a cob' s knocking knees, thought it was an earthquake 

Click to expand...

No, the earthquake was on Saturday, you missed it.  Another cob of mine, all 833kg of her, had a jump school session, the earth moved I kid you not.


----------



## tallyho! (21 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now listen you lot, Ted from Tipton is of nervous disposition and all this talk of skewering him and setting him on fire is giving him the jitters.  His furry feathers are standing on end in fear and his knees are knocking.  He will need therapy soon.






Click to expand...

Juicy!


----------



## Penny Less (21 September 2015)

Am strangely attracted to Ted, must go into therapy


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Am strangely attracted to Ted, must go into therapy
		
Click to expand...

You would need more than therapy to own him.  I share his valium.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 September 2015)

Why DO people want to own cobs? Slowest walk EVER across the field today when I called him and then he only shuffled over because I told him I had carrots and he's been out since yesterday and it was raining like we should start building an ark.

 I made him trot up the yard to remind him that he can go faster than evolution. :rolleyes3: Blow me, I can run again *faints*


----------



## Penny Less (21 September 2015)

I know what you mean, when I do bring my two in one is marching out front (nota cob)and the other is dragging behind with me stretched on a virtual rack in the middle.


----------



## D66 (21 September 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			Cos they luvs them?
		
Click to expand...

I prefer this as a definitive answer!


----------



## Mike007 (21 September 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			They come in shoals.
I must check my EU quota.
S 

Click to expand...

What net size do you use for a cob , pretty damn large I would think!


----------



## cobgoblin (21 September 2015)

Mike007 said:



			What net size do you use for a cob , pretty damn large I would think!
		
Click to expand...

Any size net will do. Just fill it with hay and watch 'em come running!


----------



## Mike007 (21 September 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Any size net will do. Just fill it with hay and watch 'em come running!
		
Click to expand...

Cobs dont run ,they waddle!


----------



## cobgoblin (21 September 2015)

Mike007 said:



			Cobs dont run ,they waddle!
		
Click to expand...

Nooo..they run for food.


----------



## tallyho! (22 September 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Any size net will do. Just fill it with hay and watch 'em come running!
		
Click to expand...




cobgoblin said:



			Nooo..they run for food.
		
Click to expand...

Now then, lets not try this all at once, we don't want to cause a thundering tremor to ripple through the shires. 

We shall have spooked thoroughbreds and other skittish breeds running all over the shop. They'll all have broken legs and be all skinny in an instant with the stress!


----------



## cobgoblin (22 September 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Now then, lets not try this all at once, we don't want to cause a thundering tremor to ripple through the shires. 

We shall have spooked thoroughbreds and other skittish breeds running all over the shop. They'll all have broken legs and be all skinny in an instant with the stress!
		
Click to expand...

Erm....there have been two earthquakes in Kent since I ( and the cobs) have lived here.


----------



## tallyho! (23 September 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Erm....there have been two earthquakes in Kent since I ( and the cobs) have lived here.
		
Click to expand...

Then I suggest you cease waving food at them from a distance.


----------



## Penny Less (23 September 2015)

Well some careless person in Lincolnshire has obviously waved food at theirs as they have just recorded a minor earthquake. Own up who is it?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2015)

Penny Less said:



			Well some careless person in Lincolnshire has obviously waved food at theirs as they have just recorded a minor earthquake. Own up who is it?
		
Click to expand...

Ted mentioned he was going on holiday, perhaps he has gone to Lincolnshire.


----------



## sarahann1 (21 October 2015)

I bought another one at the start of the month, I now own two


----------



## tallyho! (22 October 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			I bought another one at the start of the month, I now own two 

Click to expand...

Bought???!!

I thought they were free?


----------



## cobgoblin (22 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Bought???!!

I thought they were free?
		
Click to expand...

Only in a BOGOF!


----------



## Blackhawk (22 October 2015)

Oh shils you do make me laugh. Been so long since I've been on here but this Is funny!


----------



## Magicpinkmonkey (22 October 2015)

Sprinkle some glitter and move on


----------



## Magicpinkmonkey (22 October 2015)

Shilasdair said:



			I like wasps.
More than I like cobs.  
Wasps at least have a purpose in life.
S 

Click to expand...

Lolololololol


----------



## cobgoblin (22 October 2015)

Magicpinkmonkey said:



			Sprinkle some glitter and move on
		
Click to expand...

On the cobs? Oooooh pretty!


----------



## Cobbytype (19 December 2015)

Well, it is Christmas... 

They make a fabulous job of polishing off all the festive leftovers.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 December 2015)

New discovery: cobs are scared of crutches! Mine tried a mini rear in the stable, the one opposite tried to run away-in her box. She didn't get very far.


----------



## rachk89 (19 December 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			New discovery: cobs are scared of crutches! Mine tried a mini rear in the stable, the one opposite tried to run away-in her box. She didn't get very far.
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughbreds are too which is ironic as they are probably the usual cause for the rider having crutches.


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 December 2015)

rachk89 said:



			Thoroughbreds are too which is ironic as they are probably the usual cause for the rider having crutches. 

Click to expand...



CT obviously the cobs in question have been beaten by a becrutched woman before!

My saddle fitter is on crutches and specialises in cobs!


----------



## Alec Swan (19 December 2015)

FfionWinnie said:





CT obviously the cobs in question have been beaten by a becrutched woman before!

&#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

'Becrutched'?  With sheep that would mean that they'd been 'dagged-out' (dirty bottoms tidied up with clippers)!  Surely not what you intended! 

Alec.


----------



## Mike007 (19 December 2015)

FfionWinnie said:





CT obviously the cobs in question have been beaten by a becrutched woman before!

My saddle fitter is on crutches and specialises in cobs!
		
Click to expand...

Beating them I hope! Not that it has any effect. Beating a cob is like beating a smelly old carpet. You just get lots of dust .


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 December 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			'Becrutched'?  With sheep that would mean that they'd been 'dagged-out' (dirty bottoms tidied up with clippers)!  Surely not what you intended! 

Alec. 

Click to expand...

Erm you prefer your women to have dirty bottoms then do you Alec &#128561; 

(And I'm a shepherd so yes I've got some idea of the meaning )


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Well, it is Christmas... 

They make a fabulous job of polishing off all the festive leftovers.
		
Click to expand...

And earlier in the year they save you from having to get your hedges trimmed..


----------



## Goldenstar (19 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			And earlier in the year they save you from having to get your hedges trimmed..






Click to expand...

TB's can do that too.


----------



## Orca (19 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			And earlier in the year they save you from having to get your hedges trimmed..






Click to expand...

&#55357;&#56836; Orca is on a diet. She doesn't agree with her diet (of course), so we found her in her sand school turnout the other day, nostril deep in water, as she tried to nibble the only blades of grass there - which happened to be at the bottom of a sizeable puddle. 

I had to bring her in when she went on to eat the trees beside the school (until I've identified them at least!). One looked like hawthorn. Even evil little prongs of death won't keep her from something edible (or inedible. It doesn't really seem to matter).


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 December 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			TB's can do that too.
		
Click to expand...

But TBs nibble at hedges in a polite, refined, selective sort of way. It takes a cob to do a proper trimming job.



Orca said:



			&#65533;&#65533; Orca is on a diet. 

I had to bring her in when she went on to eat the trees beside the school (until I've identified them at least!). One looked like hawthorn. Even evil little prongs of death won't keep her from something edible (or inedible. It doesn't really seem to matter).
		
Click to expand...

More like this, no need to pay a tree surgeon to thin out your trees when you have a cob !!


----------



## Allie374 (19 December 2015)

SHYSMUM...COS THEY AVOID BECOMING HORSE MEAT EN FRANCE ! 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJN9-Ktnlr2i6Wv7kAxnaDSnkunpj9TQ2


----------



## Orca (19 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			But TBs nibble at hedges in a polite, refined, selective sort of way. It takes a cob to do a proper trimming job.

More like this, no need to pay a tree surgeon to thin out your trees when you have a cob !!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. She wasn't nibbling genteelly. There were no leaves. She was chomping actual (thorn laden) branches.

Fortunately, she appears to have a constitution capable of digesting all she consumes!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			But TBs nibble at hedges in a polite, refined, selective sort of way. It takes a cob to do a proper trimming job.

More like this, no need to pay a tree surgeon to thin out your trees when you have a cob !!
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing selective or refined about my TB's appetite he's an elegant dustbin .


----------



## be positive (19 December 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			But TBs nibble at hedges in a polite, refined, selective sort of way. It takes a cob to do a proper trimming job.

You have not met the two uncouth tb's in my yard, one has the appetite and habits of a native pony, both roll in the muddiest place possible, my cob was positively refined in comparison as are most of the ponies, my ISH is picky, polite, refined  and selective in his eating habits.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 December 2015)

This lovely chap used to inhale whole stands of prickly nettles as though he were starved!


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			This lovely chap used to inhale whole stands of prickly nettles as though he were starved! 





Click to expand...

What is that? That's not a cob. You can see it's legs and you can see underneath its belly.


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			TB's can do that too.
		
Click to expand...

Same with this one.


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2015)

I'm so embarrassed. My nice dressage horse has turned into a cob...


----------



## jactomtroub (21 December 2015)

Dare you to ride mine! He is built like a tank. Light in the mouth jumps anything and is very forward going. Cobs are intelligent and easy to keep. Each to their own. But your comment is just rude.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 December 2015)

jactomtroub said:



			Dare you to ride mine! He is built like a tank. Light in the mouth jumps anything and is very forward going. Cobs are intelligent and easy to keep. Each to their own. But your comment is just rude.
		
Click to expand...

And another one bites Shilasdair's bait. 

I know the thread is very long, but as I recall it, even a few glances on a few pages here and there, should make it clear that this thread is not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## OldNag (21 December 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			This lovely chap used to inhale whole stands of prickly nettles as though he were starved! 





Click to expand...




tallyho! said:



			What is that? That's not a cob. You can see it's legs and you can see underneath its belly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's stationary... which is a prime requirement of cobbage, I believe.


----------



## Orca (21 December 2015)

jactomtroub said:



			Dare you to ride mine! He is built like a tank. Light in the mouth jumps anything and is very forward going. Cobs are intelligent and easy to keep. Each to their own. But your comment is just rude.
		
Click to expand...

Cobs ARE intelligent and easy to keep! Rather, as with most spaniels I've known, they'll do anything for food.

How do you back a cob? Attach a nose bag and hop straight on. They're unlikely to even notice


----------



## horselover02345 (21 December 2015)

Lol, my riding school horse Alice is a cob, i would ride her every chance i get, she is very smooth, i admit shes lazy but never bites or has a moody days.  But this other cob call Tilt (don't judge her name she likes to tilt her head) is insane, she bites and is overweight.  It just depends how they are looked after.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 December 2015)

tallyho! said:



			What is that? That's not a cob. You can see it's legs and you can see underneath its belly.
		
Click to expand...

I know, weird cob!



COldNag said:



			Yeah but it's stationary... which is a prime requirement of cobbage, I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Blasted dog flew out of a hedge, the boy wasn't stationary for long!! :eek3:


----------



## Celtic Fringe (21 December 2015)

jactomtroub said:



			Dare you to ride mine! He is built like a tank. Light in the mouth jumps anything and is very forward going. Cobs are intelligent and easy to keep. Each to their own. But your comment is just rude.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - mine go forwards too! Old cobs likkle short fat hairy legs galloped him up the field toward me passing those scatty, skinny legged TBs and warmbloods that often have those funny metal plate things nailed to their hooves - must slow them down poor souls. He did know that I had carrots in my pocket though ........
Old cob is easy to keep. He eats anything - hedges, grass, hay, everyone elses feed, the neighbours wimpy WB stallion .......
Young cob is not like those flighty skinny breeds. He has seen off a cat, three dogs, a Harley Davisdon and a tractor this week (so far). Can't wait until he is fully grown - armoured vehicles will need to beware.


----------



## zigzag (22 December 2015)

LOL people still bite at this thread !


----------



## OldNag (22 December 2015)

Orca said:



			Cobs ARE intelligent and easy to keep! Rather, as with most spaniels I've known, they'll do anything for food.

How do you back a cob? Attach a nose bag and hop straight on. They're unlikely to even notice 

Click to expand...


How do you stop them eating for long enough to get the nosebag on? 


; )


----------



## hollyandivy123 (22 December 2015)

Auslander said:



			I'm so embarrassed. My nice dressage horse has turned into a cob...





Click to expand...

can they breath?


----------



## tallyho! (22 December 2015)

jactomtroub said:



			Dare you to ride mine! He is built like a tank. Light in the mouth jumps anything and is very forward going. Cobs are intelligent and easy to keep. Each to their own. But your comment is just rude.
		
Click to expand...

SO rude.


----------



## Auslander (22 December 2015)

hollyandivy123 said:



			can they breath?
		
Click to expand...

Well - they're still alive, so I guess so! I do worry about their eyes, but they seem to be smart enough to keep them shut. Obv not cobs after all.


----------



## Cobbytype (22 December 2015)

Auslander said:



			Well - they're still alive, so I guess so! I do worry about their eyes, but they seem to be smart enough to keep them shut. Obv not cobs after all.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they're eating Aus, they're hiding in shame because they're not cobs;-)


----------



## Orca (22 December 2015)

COldNag said:



			How do you stop them eating for long enough to get the nosebag on? 


; )
		
Click to expand...

Ah. I was so busy pondering how to stop them from going on to eat the nose bag, that I missed this crucial point! Back to ye olde carrot on a stick, then &#55357;&#56836;

(A lunging whip isn't a lunging whip when lunging cobs. It's a unique cob-lunging device, to which a carrot is attached).


----------



## Auslander (22 December 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			I don't think they're eating Aus, they're hiding in shame because they're not cobs;-)
		
Click to expand...

The on on the left is a sort of cob!


----------



## cobgoblin (22 December 2015)

Auslander said:



			I'm so embarrassed. My nice dressage horse has turned into a cob...





Click to expand...


Nah! If they were cobs all the food would be gone before you could take a photo!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 December 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			I don't think they're eating Aus, they're hiding in shame because they're not cobs;-)
		
Click to expand...

 yep!


----------



## Damnation (22 December 2015)

I actualy can't believe that this is still going! 5 and a half years old, what a thread!!!


----------



## Beausmate (22 December 2015)

Celtic Fringe said:



			Yes - mine go forwards too! Old cobs likkle short fat hairy legs galloped him up the field toward me passing those scatty, skinny legged TBs and warmbloods that often have those funny metal plate things nailed to their hooves - must slow them down poor souls. He did know that I had carrots in my pocket though ........
Old cob is easy to keep, as is young cob. He eats anything - hedges, grass, hay, everyone elses feed, the neighbours wimpy WB stallion .......
He has polished off a cat, three dogs, a Harley Davisdon and a tractor this week (so far). Once fully grown - even armoured vehicles will need to beware.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that post for you...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 December 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Corrected that post for you... 

Click to expand...

PMSL! :biggrin3:


----------



## hollyandivy123 (22 December 2015)

Damnation said:



			I actually can't believe that this is still going! 5 and a half years old, what a thread!!!
		
Click to expand...

well it was due its annual resurrection !


----------



## Auslander (22 December 2015)

cobgoblin said:



			Nah! If they were cobs all the food would be gone before you could take a photo!
		
Click to expand...

You jest - but 3 non-cobs, and one demi-cob can do one of those (7ft) bales in about 4 days. Thank God the cob-force is not strong at my place!


----------



## Alec Swan (22 December 2015)

I'm almost ashamed to admit that the DG owns a cob,  and positively embarrassed that I bought the tank of a thing for her.

What I've yet to understand is just why a barrel on legs needs THAT much food,  just to maintain itself.  Once huge and round and big and fat,  most would think that the nutritional requirements would be minimal.  My TBs never got through big bales of hay at the rate that this thing does.  And to what end?  A horse that could gallop for a mile?  Nope.

Alec.


----------



## crabbymare (22 December 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			And to what end?  A horse that could gallop for a mile?  Nope.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

wrong  depending on how much food was at the end of it a cob "could" gallop for a mile. but. why would a cob want to gallop for a mile? its a total waste of energy and eating time


----------



## Cobbytype (22 December 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm almost ashamed to admit that the DG owns a cob,  and positively embarrassed that I bought the tank of a thing for her.

What I've yet to understand is just why a barrel on legs needs THAT much food,  just to maintain itself.  Once huge and round and big and fat,  most would think that the nutritional requirements would be minimal.  


Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well we've now heard all about your wife's eating habits Alec and understand why you thought a cob would be an appropriate match for her, but what is the cob's appetite like? ;-)


----------



## Alec Swan (22 December 2015)

Oh,  erm no.  That really wasn't what I meant! 

That said though,  my word but the girl can eat! 

Alec.


----------



## Orca (22 December 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm almost ashamed to admit that the DG owns a cob,  and positively embarrassed that I bought the tank of a thing for her.

What I've yet to understand is just why a barrel on legs needs THAT much food,  just to maintain itself.  Once huge and round and big and fat,  most would think that the nutritional requirements would be minimal.  My TBs never got through big bales of hay at the rate that this thing does.  And to what end?  A horse that could gallop for a mile?  Nope.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't true to my cob experience. She only has to look at a blade of grass, to balloon to puffer fish (or cob) proportions. She doesn't seem to need much food at all to maintain herself! She just thinks she does.

I tried putting a small meal into a small bucket, so that it would look bigger and hopefully satisfy her appetite. She promptly got her giant head stuck in it.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (22 December 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Corrected that post for you... 

Click to expand...

Thank-you! They are both looking fab on it!


----------



## XjenX (23 December 2015)

I went to view a cob yesterday with intention to buy everything was going fine till I got on him tryed 2 turn him away from food and he nearly walked into fence wouldn't listen dragged his feet 2h3n I finally got him going he was too bouncy for me shame he was a lovely big guy but thought I was going to bounce right off him bringing my t.b home tomorrow I know they can be fast and play up especially as she has just came out racing but I feel they give u a better nicer and faster ride though I have only went on one  cob my friend owns one at first she had 2 get lessons because she had only ever owned warm bloods know she struggles to ride anything else &#128513; personal prefrence  my heart wanted the cob but my head said no way can u stay on this thing lol


----------



## albeg (23 December 2015)

COldNag said:



			How do you stop them eating for long enough to get the nosebag on? 


; )
		
Click to expand...


Shake the nosebag so they hear the feed (if they haven't spotted it, which is unlikely to be fair), hold out the nosebag and brace yourself - cob's head gets wedged in nosebag - simple (assuming you can withstand the force of an incoming cob).


----------



## Beausmate (26 December 2015)

The hair on the common cob (and they are common-no class whatsoever) is crafted from the hoof trimmings of Satan himself.  

If you are unlucky enough to have to attempt to clip one of the fat, hairy slugs, you will be faced with a thick coat that seems to consist of wire wool and possessed of magical properties, that turn it into soft, fluffy down.  This enables the evil substance to silently drift along until it hits you, whereupon it turns back into serrated-edged wire clippings and embeds itself in your face, neck and wrists.  This is to distract you from the fat slug crashing out through the stable wall, and off into the field (through the fence) for a wallow and a good face-stuffing.

All cobs must be hunted down and peeled, if we are to ever end this scourge.


----------



## LeneHorse (26 December 2015)

Nice to see this thread still going strong! Was thinking of it today as I was getting slapped around the face by a lovely muddy cob tail. They do seem to attract more mud and filth than other types don't they? Is there a scientific explanation for this?


----------



## puli (26 December 2015)

I have two I wanted a nice horse that would be good for me to get confidence on but what I got instead is a big hairy cob that bolts, spins and naps she is not a novice ride. She ruined my confidence and her bolting is so bad she is to dangerous to really ride. She is not hairy ploddy cob she looks like one but looks can be deceiving. I also have a coloured cob gelding well he is a cob but he is very lightweight he is ace he is safe as anything but he has a big jump on him and has done lots of things he is quite sporty. The naughty mare she loves a good roll and she often comes in from the field looking a bit of a muddy mess this is my naughty cob she looks like butter wouldn't melt  (she is not as fat as she looks)


----------



## Cobbytype (26 December 2015)

(she is not as fat as she looks)

Neither am I;-)


----------



## puli (26 December 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			(she is not as fat as she looks)

Neither am I;-)
		
Click to expand...

Same here 

 she Is 21 and fluffy in the past she has had a foal and her belly has never gone away so she looks a bit fat. I always worry that people will look at her and think wow she is fat


----------



## Beausmate (26 December 2015)

LeneHorse said:



			Nice to see this thread still going strong! Was thinking of it today as I was getting slapped around the face by a lovely muddy cob tail. They do seem to attract more mud and filth than other types don't they? Is there a scientific explanation for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.  They're so heavy that they have their own gravitational field.  Also, being as common as muck, that is what tends to get pulled in.


----------



## OldNag (26 December 2015)

LeneHorse said:



			Nice to see this thread still going strong! Was thinking of it today as I was getting slapped around the face by a lovely muddy cob tail. They do seem to attract more mud and filth than other types don't they? Is there a scientific explanation for this?
		
Click to expand...

Simple. Cobs attract more mud due simply to their greater surface area. 

That and their habit of finding the deepest muddiest puddles and rolling in them.


----------



## Cobbytype (26 December 2015)

I wonder if cobs have their own thread on a secret forum and swap disparaging remarks and photos of their owners;-)


----------



## Penny Less (27 December 2015)

I doubt  it -  their feet are too big to use a keyboard


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 December 2015)

Puli, I really like your mare. A good solid type.


----------



## brighteyes (29 December 2015)

*Shils* has a lot to answer for...


----------



## Alec Swan (6 March 2016)

brighteyes said:



*Shils* has a lot to answer for...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure about that.  See below;

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1562005570779692&id=100009107917898

I'm with Shils! 

Alec.


----------



## Orca (6 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not so sure about that.  See below;

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1562005570779692&id=100009107917898

I'm with Shils! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I was planning to back Orca within the next two days. Now? I'm not so sure!


----------



## gothdolly (6 March 2016)

My cob was lightly backed last year  and quietly hacked out a few times by my son, the plan was for me to start ridden work over Easter but that video has terrified me! I can only think that was a totally unbroken pony?


----------



## Orca (6 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			My cob was lightly backed last year  and quietly hacked out a few times by my son, the plan was for me to start ridden work over Easter but that video has terrified me! I can only think that was a totally unbroken pony?
		
Click to expand...

It says in the comments that he was sold as 'bombproof'.

All cobs are bombproof - until they're not


----------



## Alec Swan (6 March 2016)

Shilasdair's doubts about cobs were well founded I reckon!  The little ****!  Yeah,  bombproof my arse,  he comes from Ireland so he should be! 

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not so sure about that.  See below;

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1562005570779692&id=100009107917898

I'm with Shils! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Omgomgomg!! Looks like the lad got trampled? Jaysus, beautiful looking animal, wouldn't go near it even with a barge pole.


----------



## only_me (6 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm not so sure about that.  See below;

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1562005570779692&id=100009107917898

I'm with Shils! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Shows that cobs are definitely not natural jumpers! 

Although diverted from normal nature, he didn't stop for the feed bucket


----------



## DappleGreyDaydreamer (6 March 2016)

My first horse was a big Irish Cob, and I loved him to death, he was the sweetest horse - when he wanted to be. At times he would buck, bolt, refuse, kick out, spook at stupid things and he was a right pain in the arse to handle on the yard. Either he planted his feet and refused to go anywhere, or he was dragging me all over the place... wouldn't have traded him for the world, but by god he was a handful!


----------



## gothdolly (6 March 2016)

Orca said:



			It says in the comments that he was sold as 'bombproof'.

All cobs are bombproof - until they're not 

Click to expand...

Really?! If he was previously really "bombproof" something must have been very very wrong on that day. Its made my blood go cold....


----------



## crabbymare (6 March 2016)

Orca said:



			It says in the comments that he was sold as 'bombproof'.

All cobs are bombproof - until they're not 

Click to expand...

sure its bombproof but there was no bomb to test the statement - and it did not say anything about it being riderproof


----------



## Orca (6 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Really?! If he was previously really "bombproof" something must have been very very wrong on that day. Its made my blood go cold....
		
Click to expand...

Mine's bombproof ...with a clause 







Joking aside, I've been watching and re-watching to try to work out what's going on. That cob is not happy! I'm not sure I've ever seen one bronc before. He's let the side down a bit by not even getting that right - I'm not sure I've ever seen a horse belly-flop quite like that before either!


----------



## Orca (6 March 2016)

crabbymare said:



			sure its bombproof but there was no bomb to test the statement - and it did not say anything about it being riderproof 

Click to expand...

 I wonder if he's called 'Teflon'? If not, he should be!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 March 2016)

Orca said:



			Joking aside, I've been watching and re-watching to try to work out what's going on. That cob is not happy! I'm not sure I've ever seen one bronc before.
		
Click to expand...

That's cos they can't be bothered, too much effort to bronc. 

It's getting faster and faster coming down the hill, was there a saddle slipping comment? It hesitates before going into canter then seems to lose balance.


----------



## gothdolly (6 March 2016)

Orca said:



			Mine's bombproof ...with a clause 






Click to expand...

Orca he's a double of mine! That's a brilliant photo too. And yes, I have never seen any horse belly flop either, though I wonder if he just lost balence with a large rider going over his neck? Also I wonder what has happened to the cob to induce this behaviour....would love to know the back story to this incident.


----------



## cornbrodolly (7 March 2016)

cinnamontoast said:



			Omgomgomg!! Looks like the lad got trampled? Jaysus, beautiful looking animal, wouldn't go near it even with a barge pole. 

Click to expand...

Am I the only one who sees a very nervous young cob who is very unhappy at being rdden? bet you he had tack thrown on and ridden out without much schooling .   I must have a sense of hunour bypass as I dont find it amusing , just another horse being messed up by the 'Irish treatment'.


----------



## cornbrodolly (7 March 2016)

Apologies to 'cinnamontoast'= I meant to add facebook link , not your eply - I was in no way commenting on your words! However, I was upset at the comments under the facebook link re the young horse - suggesting it needed a bullet , or the moronic hahahah s etc, no one questioned why the horse behaved as it did.


----------



## pennandh (7 March 2016)

Ah, some of my craziest rides ever have been on cobs. Mr G was an absolute riot - sweetest thing in the world, but I couldn't stop him if my life depended on it (there was a reason he had to stop hunting when his owner gave up field-mastering).

A good cob is far better than a bad blood horse, and warmbloods (of the European variety, at least) simply aren't my cup of tea. Besides which, around 15.1hh is quite a nice size for getting back onto if you have to dismount (eg. to deal with a pesky gate) somewhere there aren't any mounting blocks handy.


----------



## Orca (7 March 2016)

Orca said:



			Joking aside, I've been watching and re-watching to try to work out what's going on. That cob is not happy!
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			It's getting faster and faster coming down the hill, was there a saddle slipping comment? It hesitates before going into canter then seems to lose balance.
		
Click to expand...




cornbrodolly said:



			Am I the only one who sees a very nervous young cob who is very unhappy at being rdden? bet you he had tack thrown on and ridden out without much schooling .
		
Click to expand...

You aren't the only one. I agree that some of the comments on fb are shocking and lacking compassion for the poor hairy beast.




gothdolly said:



			Orca he's a double of mine! That's a brilliant photo too. And yes, I have never seen any horse belly flop either, though I wonder if he just lost balence with a large rider going over his neck? Also I wonder what has happened to the cob to induce this behaviour....would love to know the back story to this incident.
		
Click to expand...

It looks to me like the rider is sawing to try to brake but cobby, scared and unbalanced, runs into canter, rider is big for him, the balance (or lack of) and heavy handedness scare cobby and off he goes. He looks like an unbroken (or barely backed) boy, who is scared and confused, to me.

I can't believe the calls to have him shot on fb, along with the hollars that he is mean and intentionally trod on his riders head. As soon as he realised the rider was under him, he took evasive action and tried *not* to tread on him. I've been attacked by a horse before - this wasn't an intentional stomp.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 March 2016)

Disturbing video. Horse looks to be fleeing in terror. It wouldn't surprise me if he hadn't even had a rider on before that debacle. Just shows you how the ignorant can turn anything into anything even when the video evidence is staring them in the face.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (7 March 2016)

I don't believe he belly flopped on purpose, it looks and sounds as though he slipped on the grass. 

There were comments under the original video re: checking his teeth and saddle which was nice... Until I got to the few that said to put a bullet between his eyes. 

I'm sure it will be shipped over here, to a novice owner as a bombproof child's second pony.


----------



## cobgoblin (7 March 2016)

I've watched the video several times, poor cob looks petrified and is slipping dreadfully on the road whilst having his mouth sawed at. He tries to jump the bucket but has his head hoicked to the left violently and slips on landing on the grass.
Athletic little chap!


----------



## Penny Less (7 March 2016)

Trying to canter down what looks like a sloping slippery road, rider wants a good talking to


----------



## gothdolly (7 March 2016)

I have been worrying about that poor cob all day!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 March 2016)

cornbrodolly said:



			Apologies to 'cinnamontoast'= I meant to add facebook link , not your eply - I was in no way commenting on your words! However, I was upset at the comments under the facebook link re the young horse - suggesting it needed a bullet , or the moronic hahahah s etc, no one questioned why the horse behaved as it did.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. 

I think the bit about having tack shoved on and expecting it to go is about right. I gather mine was backed, apparently normal over there according to a horse agent I know, by having tack chucked on and being hunted in straight lines.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 March 2016)

Essentially this is why cobs are so amazing because many of them will have ridiculous starts such as this one, and will end up not only living to tell the tale, but being bombproof and forgiving of the start they had too. 

If that was a TB it would have got an ulcer and a knackered suspensory from that manoever not got up sound to continue wreaking havoc. 

I do hope that one gets a decent home.


----------



## Auslander (27 May 2016)

It's been a while...


----------



## Cobbytype (27 May 2016)

Auslander said:



			It's been a while...
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, the cobs are too busy scoffing spring grass


----------



## Mrs B (27 May 2016)

Auslander said:



			It's been a while...
		
Click to expand...

YOU, Madam, are very naughty ...


----------



## Auslander (27 May 2016)

Mrs B said:



			YOU, Madam, are very naughty ... 

Click to expand...

Moi? I have no idea what you mean!


----------



## Alec Swan (27 May 2016)

Cobs are mostly suited to girls with fat arses.

Alec.

ps.  I see little point in 'cryptic'!


----------



## Cobbytype (27 May 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Cobs are mostly suited to girls with fat arses.

Alec.

ps.  I see little point in 'cryptic'! 

Click to expand...

That is so unfair and sexist! Men with fat arses are also suited to cobs.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 May 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			That is so unfair and sexist! Men with fat arses are also suited to cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops,  correction,  blokes too! 

Alec.


----------



## Auslander (27 May 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Cobs are mostly suited to girls with fat arses.

Alec.

ps.  I see little point in 'cryptic'! 

Click to expand...

I've got a massive fat arse, and I have managed to avoid cobs. A draft/TB is a far better choice of conveyance


----------



## Leo Walker (27 May 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Cobs are mostly suited to girls with fat arses.

Alec.

ps.  I see little point in 'cryptic'! 

Click to expand...

I'm a girl who should have a fat arse being pretty fat, but I'm all boobs and belly! Do I still count :lol:


----------



## Mike007 (27 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I'm a girl who should have a fat arse being pretty fat, but I'm all boobs and belly! Do I still count :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry no, You dont qualify for a cob.You might be permitted a Dutch dumb blood (though to be honest if that was the only choice of horse ,I would give up)


----------



## cobgoblin (27 May 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Cobs are mostly suited to girls with fat arses.

Alec.

ps.  I see little point in 'cryptic'! 

Click to expand...

Oi Alec!  How very dare you!


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I'm a girl who should have a fat arse being pretty fat, but I'm all boobs and belly! Do I still count :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon a cob with a cooks backside would even out the centre of gravity for you rather nicely ...

It worked for me


----------



## Deltaflyer (28 May 2016)

Beausmate said:



			The hair on the common cob (and they are common-no class whatsoever) is crafted from the hoof trimmings of Satan himself.  

If you are unlucky enough to have to attempt to clip one of the fat, hairy slugs, you will be faced with a thick coat that seems to consist of wire wool and possessed of magical properties, that turn it into soft, fluffy down.  This enables the evil substance to silently drift along until it hits you, whereupon it turns back into serrated-edged wire clippings and embeds itself in your face, neck and wrists.  This is to distract you from the fat slug crashing out through the stable wall, and off into the field (through the fence) for a wallow and a good face-stuffing.

All cobs must be hunted down and peeled, if we are to ever end this scourge.
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh. My boy's only got a smidgeon of cob in him but he has the hair as described (I was clipping his hairy fetlocks with a brand new set of blades the other day and they went blunt after only three legs!!!) PLUS he grows a walrus moustache and a cob-like wayward mane, if he was chunkier I'd actually consider hogging him but he's too pretty to hog !


----------



## Leo Walker (28 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			I reckon a cob with a cooks backside would even out the centre of gravity for you rather nicely ...

It worked for me 

Click to expand...

He has the cooks backside and then some :lol: Hes also super awesome and lugs me and my fat arse about with never a moments issue or complaint. His legs are shorter than mine and I'm only 5ft6, but luckily the legs are also much more substantial than mine :lol:


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			This made me laugh. My boy's only got a smidgeon of cob in him but he has the hair as described (I was clipping his hairy fetlocks with a brand new set of blades the other day and they went blunt after only three legs!!!) PLUS he grows a walrus moustache and a cob-like wayward mane, if he was chunkier I'd actually consider hogging him but he's too pretty to hog !
		
Click to expand...

Eeewwww! A tash??!! You poor thing.


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			He has the cooks backside and then some :lol: Hes also super awesome and lugs me and my fat arse about with never a moments issue or complaint. His legs are shorter than mine and I'm only 5ft6, but luckily the legs are also much more substantial than mine :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I thought you said you didn't have a fat arse?

Look, you can't have everything!


----------



## Deltaflyer (29 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Eeewwww! A tash??!! You poor thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, when we go through the water jump at home he likes to dunk his nose and them manages to get blanket weed caught in his tash - bless him. He's actually tash-less at the mo as I shaved him for our ODE we did yesterday so he looks all tidy and elegant


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			Yep, when we go through the water jump at home he likes to dunk his nose and them manages to get blanket weed caught in his tash - bless him. He's actually tash-less at the mo as I shaved him for our ODE we did yesterday so he looks all tidy and elegant 

Click to expand...

It'll only grow back twice as thick you know


----------



## Deltaflyer (29 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			It'll only grow back twice as thick you know 

Click to expand...

It also grows back veeeery quickly, I tend to leave him with until I'm doing something that involves plaiting - unless....I let it get really long and plait it as well LOL


----------



## Leo Walker (29 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			I thought you said you didn't have a fat arse?

Look, you can't have everything!
		
Click to expand...

Its not as fat as it should be considering what a heifer I am! I'm like a weeble, all my fat is round my middle. Works well for short backed cobs and small saddles, but doesnt make me an attractive human being and its still a fat arse compared to most people :lol:


----------



## Snuffles (30 May 2016)

Ergo Kim Kardashian would suit a cob (or two)


----------



## tallyho! (30 May 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Its not as fat as it should be considering what a heifer I am! I'm like a weeble, all my fat is round my middle.
		
Click to expand...

And mine... my thighs are just like barrells I tell you... could try giving "barrell racing" a new meaning with an injection of thighs, bottoms and feathers.


----------



## Mrs B (30 May 2016)

Deltaflyer said:



			He's actually tash-less at the mo as I shaved him for our ODE we did yesterday *so he looks all tidy and elegant* 

Click to expand...

*presses buzzer on this one*

I'm sorry! A cob looks what now?!?


----------



## Alec Swan (30 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			I thought you said you didn't have a fat arse?

Look, you can't have everything!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not,  but that was cruel in the extreme. (Come you over here F_C,  don't you listen to that rude old tallyho!) 

Mind you,  there's little in this world that's worse than bum-less birds!  Bums don't need to be 'pert', they just need to be present! 

Alec.


----------



## sarahann1 (30 May 2016)

So are you allowed a cob if you don't have a rotund bottom? Only mine is more skelatal like and I managed to find the uphill canter button on my cob tonight and I'd rather not have to get a big bum to be allowed to keep her? The uphill canter was really rather fab, in a big bouncy cob way


----------



## Deltaflyer (30 May 2016)

Mrs B said:



			*presses buzzer on this one*

I'm sorry! A cob looks what now?!?
		
Click to expand...

He's only slightly part cob - mostly connemara - but he has cob hair and a cob bottom and a cob appetite LOL


----------



## only_me (31 May 2016)

We've just brought up the mini-cob from the field & put him into the yard. Within minutes he had broken the fencing because he wanted to scratch his big, fat, hairy arse. and then he used the broken bit to scratch his hairy arse.

His tail is so thick I think a nest of starlings have settled in. He also currently looks like he's wearing furry leg warmers & his beard is so long he'd be perfect for game of thrones!

But not for long, all that hair will soon be gone *evil cackle*


----------



## Auslander (31 May 2016)

only_me said:



			But not for long, all that hair will soon be gone *evil cackle*
		
Click to expand...

For me - that is the (only) compelling reason to want a cob. I do love an extensive deforestation...


----------



## HunkyDory (31 May 2016)

There are cobs at the RS I use.  Most of them are pretty co-operative and not nazzy or skittish.  Some have no manners and use their strength on the ground but mostly they can't be a*@!sed!  lol  However, woe betide we judge a book by its cover.  They have one ex-Gypsy pony, Mary, who trots up like a guddun...very forward going, very eager and absolutely loves jumping.  Once they'd taught her, that is, as apparently when they first bought her she used to literally barge through them.  Didn't get the jumping thing.  But she's a real star and bombs round a course now.


----------



## H&H Features (31 May 2016)

Here is a article on why cobs are good, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/9-reasons-everyone-needs-cob-lives-533951


----------



## Beausmate (31 May 2016)

H&H Features said:



			Here is a article on why cobs are good, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/9-reasons-everyone-needs-cob-lives-533951

Click to expand...

You should never believe what you read on the internet...


----------



## Gloi (31 May 2016)

I really need practice at clipping legs and he gives me it. I do them one day and the next day they are sprouting like bog brushes again. Maybe I should wax them instead.


----------



## Artax (10 October 2016)

Gloi said:



			I really need practice at clipping legs and he gives me it. I do them one day and the next day they are sprouting like bog brushes again. Maybe I should wax them instead.
		
Click to expand...

Laser?


----------



## FfionWinnie (10 October 2016)

H&H Features said:



			Here is a article on why cobs are good, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/9-reasons-everyone-needs-cob-lives-533951

Click to expand...

Number 8 made me laugh out loud. 

Yep thanks HHO you are completely right. I'm going to get another one. 3 cobs isn't enough. I need 4 to be truly happy.


----------



## JulesRules (10 October 2016)

By the way, for anyone who missed it Cobs are now officially the best as the Horse of the Year at HOYS was a gorgeous Cob &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (11 October 2016)

I've ridden cobs that are fast have a decent jump and are perfect&#128155;I suppose people stereotype cobs a lot but there are amazing ones out there&#128156;


----------



## D66 (11 October 2016)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I've ridden cobs that are fast have a decent jump and are perfect&#128155;I suppose people stereotype cobs a lot but there are amazing ones out there&#128156;
		
Click to expand...

You need to read a little of the thread. Set aside an evening and enjoy!


----------



## Auslander (11 October 2016)

JulesRules said:



			By the way, for anyone who missed it Cobs are now officially the best as the Horse of the Year at HOYS was a gorgeous Cob &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Pity vote...


----------



## only_me (11 October 2016)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I've ridden cobs that are fast have a decent jump and are perfect&#65533;&#65533;I suppose people stereotype cobs a lot but there are amazing ones out there&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Cobs are only fast when they see a feed bucket in the distance. And not too far - has to be worth the energy involved in motoring up the backend so a good bucket full is needed to replenish that.
The jump is good as it is used daily to jump out of their starvation paddocks (in a foolish attempt to control weight by humans) and into the lush paddock next door. 
Or if they fancy a change of scenery. Any reason really! 

It's a good thing U.K. Isn't on any tectonic plates because there's a good chance that we'd be having earthquakes daily.


----------



## albeg (11 October 2016)

JulesRules said:



			By the way, for anyone who missed it Cobs are now officially the best as the Horse of the Year at HOYS was a gorgeous Cob &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...




Auslander said:



			Pity vote...
		
Click to expand...

I dunno...maybe they threatened to eat the judge, could have been fear.


----------



## Beausmate (11 October 2016)

PrancingPoniesxx said:



			I've ridden cobs that are fast have a decent jump and are perfect&#55357;&#56475;I suppose people stereotype cobs a lot but there are amazing ones out there&#55357;&#56476;
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry my dear, but you appear to be suffering from some kind of delusion.  I think maybe a lie-down in a darkened room and a spot of meditation would help.


----------



## Mrs B (25 November 2016)

*wakes up*

What-ho! Did I just hear someone mention this thread in The Tack Room? 

*Puts ear trumpet against nearest cob and can't hear anything much above copious gut noises, munching and the occasional loud bout of wind. His, not mine ...*


----------



## only_me (25 November 2016)

I suppose a cob would be handy in winter as the dinner plate feet plus their body weight would make for an excellent de-icer on the ground and crumble the ice up nicely.

And at least some cobs look Better when you put a full neck rug on them, then you only have to look at their heads


----------



## Cobbytype (25 November 2016)

Mrs B said:



			*wakes up*

What-ho! Did I just hear someone mention this thread in The Tack Room? 

*Puts ear trumpet against nearest cob and can't hear anything much above copious gut noises, munching and the occasional loud bout of wind. His, not mine ...*
		
Click to expand...

I knew I'd stirred the hornets nest 

I guess it had to happen... silence for most of summer and autumn whilst the cobs have their heads down grazing, then it all kicks off again when the weather turns and the cobs are hangry


----------



## Mrs B (25 November 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			when the weather turns and the cobs are *hangry* 

Click to expand...


I like that word! It is to describe a cob who'd like to guzzle its own body-weight in forage overnight, but is cross because some swine of a  human has quadruple-netted half a slice of barley straw instead?


----------



## Auslander (25 November 2016)

only_me said:



			I suppose a cob would be handy in winter as the dinner plate feet plus their body weight would make for an excellent de-icer on the ground and crumble the ice up nicely.

And at least some cobs look Better when you put a full neck rug on them, then you only have to look at their heads 

Click to expand...

Or if you get one of those weatherproof lyca hoods, all you need to look at is their nose


----------



## KittenInTheTree (25 November 2016)

Mrs B said:



			I like that word! It is to describe a cob who'd like to guzzle its own body-weight in forage overnight, but is cross because some swine of a  human has quadruple-netted half a slice of barley straw instead?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is somehow able to eat as much as he wants whilst still remaining a lean, healthy weight. He's clearly faulty  Is there a Cobs R Us exchange place that I can take him to for a refund?


----------



## Mrs B (25 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			Mine is somehow able to eat as much as he wants whilst still remaining a lean, healthy weight. He's clearly faulty  Is there a Cobs R Us exchange place that I can take him to for a refund?
		
Click to expand...

You clearly have your breed definitions mixed up.

How did he do in the 3.30 at Epsom?


----------



## Mike007 (25 November 2016)

Whilst a true Brexiteer, I must confess that the French attitude to the cob has swayed me !. Cob avec mutard s,il vous plait!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2016)

An old thread but a good one .


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 November 2016)

Mike007 said:



			Whilst a true Brexiteer, I must confess that the French attitude to the cob has swayed me !. Cob avec mutard s,il vous plait!
		
Click to expand...

Re-write in green, please. Moûtarde, s'il vous plaît. (In the style of my new school, errors must be re-written in green!) Or my cob will stamp on you.


----------



## albeg (25 November 2016)

Mike007 said:



			Whilst a true Brexiteer, I must confess that the French attitude to the cob has swayed me !. Cob avec mutard s,il vous plait!
		
Click to expand...

Is it not difficult to get mustard on a cob? Surely it'll try to eat it? (and the jar and knife)


----------



## only_me (25 November 2016)

ailbheg said:



			Is it not difficult to get mustard on a cob? Surely it'll try to eat it? (and the jar and knife)
		
Click to expand...

Or get stuck on it's mustach


----------



## Beausmate (25 November 2016)

Auslander said:



			Or if you get one of those weatherproof lyca hoods, all you need to look at is their nose
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooo!!!! The horror


----------



## Shooting Star (25 November 2016)

no really I don't know why anybody would want to buy one ... except some how I found myself going on a 9hr round journey last week to buy one so umm, the reason for buying it is that the sports horse keeps breaking - 10" bone should be more hardy than the flimsy tb x yes?:lol:


----------



## Cobbytype (26 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Nooooooo!!!! The horror 






Click to expand...

Now tell the truth cobby. Did you drink mummy's hot chocolate whilst she was picking your feet out?


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 November 2016)

Mrs B said:



			You clearly have your breed definitions mixed up.

How did he do in the 3.30 at Epsom?
		
Click to expand...

3.30's dinner time, so it depends if his bucket is behind the finish line or not!


----------



## JJS (26 November 2016)

Kaimar said:



			Mine is somehow able to eat as much as he wants whilst still remaining a lean, healthy weight. He's clearly faulty  Is there a Cobs R Us exchange place that I can take him to for a refund?
		
Click to expand...

I have one of those. She doesn't bother to grow a winter coat either. I suspect she's read this thread and is trying to masquerade as something lighter, finer, and with better breeding.


----------



## Antw23uk (26 November 2016)

Shooting Star said:



			no really I don't know why anybody would want to buy one ... except some how I found myself going on a 9hr round journey last week to buy one so umm, the reason for buying it is that the sports horse keeps breaking - 10" bone should be more hardy than the flimsy tb x yes?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you get 10" of bone with an Irish draught and they are so much easier on the eye


----------



## Auslander (26 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Nooooooo!!!! The horror 

Click to expand...

True! I had forgotten about the moustaches


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 November 2016)

JJS said:



			I have one of those. She doesn't bother to grow a winter coat either. I suspect she's read this thread and is trying to masquerade as something lighter, finer, and with better breeding.
		
Click to expand...

Mine finally gave in and grew a proper coat this year!


----------



## tallyho! (26 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Nooooooo!!!! The horror 






Click to expand...

Oh sweet jeezuz... I won't sleep for a week!!!!


----------



## alice1234 (16 December 2016)

Because I had to find a pony under 20 minutes/cycling distance away for loan to stay at current yard for under a budget, or my dad wouldn't have let me ride at all, other than riding school ponies once a week! I spent 8 months searching and finally found one, so I couldn't really be fussy about breed.
Although I wouldn't have chosen a cob, I love her to pieces and wouldn't swap her for any other horse. I've jumped her 1.05 (she's 14hh) and have been told she'll jump higher, she can be stubborn and lazy at times but no more so than lots of other non-cobs I've ridden


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 December 2016)

I want a cob because they eat less than my new warmblood &#128560;


----------



## tallyho! (19 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I want a cob because they eat less than my new warmblood &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Whhaatt? A COB? That eats LESS?? Than any other horse???

You my lady have been well conned. You need to go trading standards or something because you have the wool well and truly. 

Are you even sure your warmblood isn't a COB in disguise. There is nothing on this planet that eats more than what cobs do. If they were cars, they'd be a Mitsubishi Shogun. The gas-guzzler of the gas-guzzlers. Literally, a flap of hay per metre.

My advice is - check the label. Usually somewhere between the tail and the buttock. (Should be a CE mark an' all just be sure its proper genuine).


----------



## FfionWinnie (19 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			Whhaatt? A COB? That eats LESS?? Than any other horse???

You my lady have been well conned. You need to go trading standards or something because you have the wool well and truly. 

Are you even sure your warmblood isn't a COB in disguise. There is nothing on this planet that eats more than what cobs do. If they were cars, they'd be a Mitsubishi Shogun. The gas-guzzler of the gas-guzzlers. Literally, a flap of hay per metre.

My advice is - check the label. Usually somewhere between the tail and the buttock. (Should be a CE mark an' all just be sure its proper genuine).
		
Click to expand...

Checked all over there's no CE mark anywhere. I needed to use a step ladder to check the top of it. Do you think I've been done?

I was a bit suspicious already to be honest because despite measuring 17hh the 14.2 cob rugs and tack dropped straight on him?!  

Exhibit a)

Please note the genuine cob is NOT the one eating 







Exhibit b)

Er again, the cob isn't eating...


----------



## Cobbytype (20 December 2016)

I think I know the problem with your cob FW. The second pic is the dead giveaway, as cob has the exact same expression I wear when having to endure listening to my mother-in-law eating; tis enough to put anyone of their grub. *tut* what do they teach warmbloods at finishing school these days?


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2016)

*GASP*

I've heard of fake wine.... and seen it. I've heard of fake mince pies....  and seen it. 

I have never actually until now seen a fake cob with my very own eyes..... FW. Do the right thing and warn others of this plague that has besieged us!!


----------



## meleeka (20 December 2016)

That's definitely a fake! For a start the nearly white feathers are a dead giveaway. I have a genuine cob who does actually eat his own considerable bodyweight every day. He also is incapable of white legs, mud in winter and poo in summer. I haven't found his CE mark yet, must have a look when he sheds his winter coat. I'm hoping his ribs make a reappearance then too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

Wait a minute you people it's the WB I'm suspicious may be a cob or waste disposal unit there's no doubting the cob. 

The cob is real. I have PROOF!


HA!







2 weeks growth!


----------



## catkin (20 December 2016)

Your warmblood is a cob who's had some cosmetic work done. The lack of a moustache is no proof - he's got a tube of Immac stashed somewhere. The appetite is the dead giveaway - he's got a new non-cob identity


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

catkin said:



			Your warmblood is a cob who's had some cosmetic work done. The lack of a moustache is no proof - he's got a tube of Immac stashed somewhere. The appetite is the dead giveaway - he's got a new non-cob identity
		
Click to expand...

That's great news. I'm so happy 







One question tho. He hasn't stopped eating for the whole month I've owned him and I can still see his ribs. WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?!  Where's it going


----------



## Cobbytype (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			That's great news. I'm so happy 







One question tho. He hasn't stopped eating for the whole month I've owned him and I can still see his ribs. WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?!  Where's it going 

Click to expand...

*Cob's moustache twitches but innocent look is maintained*


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			*Cob's moustache twitches but innocent look is maintained*
		
Click to expand...

 LOL!


----------



## meleeka (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			That's great news. I'm so happy 







One question tho. He hasn't stopped eating for the whole month I've owned him and I can still see his ribs. WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?!  Where's it going 

Click to expand...

If it's a cob in disguise it just goes
I'm one end. multiplies and comes out t'other, disguised as rhino dung.

Are you sure with all the work hes had done he hasn't had a rib removed?! I hear it's a popular procedure for some.


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

meleeka said:



			If it's a cob in disguise it just goes
I'm one end. multiplies and comes out t'other, disguised as rhino dung.

Are you sure with all the work hes had done he hasn't had a rib removed?! I hear it's a popular procedure for some.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly goes in one end and out the other. It's a full time job cleaning up the elephant enclosure. 

Wanders off to count his ribs...


----------



## only_me (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I was a bit suspicious already to be honest because despite measuring 17hh the 14.2 cob rugs and tack dropped straight on him?!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously the person that bred him was so dismayed that they had bred a cob, that they fed him racehorse feed and all the haylege he could eat to try and turn him into a proper, useful horse. I also suspect that they kept him in the stable at all times due to their embarrassment of producing such a common, useless thing. 

Because of this, he grew upwards instead of the expected outwards, resulting in him becoming 17h, thanks to all that high energy food. 
It was only at this point they realised that nothing could mask the inner cob so they sold him on, disguised as a heavy weight hunter. 

Therefore, he is a very confused horse as inside he is a cob, with all cob characteristics (eating, sleeping, eating) but looks like a normal horse. I think he may need therapy sessions, to realise his true self, which maybe why he gets on so well with your proper looking cob, who has accepted who he is.


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Wait a minute you people it's the WB I'm suspicious may be a cob or waste disposal unit there's no doubting the cob. 

The cob is real. I have PROOF!


HA!







2 weeks growth!
		
Click to expand...

Eeeewwwww!!!! Do you have to... I'm trying to eat lunch.

*shakes head* some people have no shame.


----------



## Snuffles (20 December 2016)

A  moustache with legs, Ive seen it all now


----------



## Beausmate (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Please note the genuine cob is NOT the one eating 







Exhibit b)

Er again, the cob isn't eating...






Click to expand...

Photoshop. 



Snuffles said:



			A  moustache with legs, Ive seen it all now
		
Click to expand...

*snort*


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2016)

Snuffles said:



			A  moustache with legs, Ive seen it all now
		
Click to expand...

hahaha!!! Totes hilair!!


----------



## cobgoblin (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Checked all over there's no CE mark anywhere. I needed to use a step ladder to check the top of it. Do you think I've been done?

I was a bit suspicious already to be honest because despite measuring 17hh the 14.2 cob rugs and tack dropped straight on him?!  

Exhibit a)

Please note the genuine cob is NOT the one eating 







Exhibit b)

Er again, the cob isn't eating...






Click to expand...

Summat wrong with that cob.

Have you nailed his feet to the floor?


----------



## SaddleUpSin (20 December 2016)

^
cob is brok. 
need fix.
send bak 2 factory 4 fix or get refundered.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (20 December 2016)

That's clearly a robot duplicate, FW. Aliens. It's the only explanation


----------



## tallyho! (20 December 2016)

Just going back on topic for one min...

Moustaches.... WHAT is that all about??!


----------



## Beausmate (20 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			Just going back on topic for one min...

Moustaches.... WHAT is that all about??!
		
Click to expand...

All the better to drool/get mud, wormer, feed, snot on you, my dear...


----------



## Cobbytype (20 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			Just going back on topic for one min...

Moustaches.... WHAT is that all about??!
		
Click to expand...

Tis a well known fact amongst the gentry that only the very finest bred horses have moustaches and ergots.


----------



## only_me (20 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			Moustaches.... WHAT is that all about??!
		
Click to expand...

They are to catch any food that may have dropped from the cob's mouth while eating. This ensures every morsel is consumed


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

quirky said:



			Maybe because cob owners are too scared to ride 'proper' horses 

Click to expand...

Hi, 
as a cob owner I will say that my girl has strides smoother than the thoroughbred I ride, is not small and is so responsive that if you kick she will gallop, you only need to squeeze! You could never call her lazy and she is really beautiful has won shows and stuff in the past.


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...




glitterfuzz said:



			oooh that post is going to get some angry responses.....

however..... I cant stand them either, send them all to france and eat them!  Mabe thats why they are named after a bread roll.... destined to be a burger!  Sorry cob owners - I dont like fat hairy sloth horses either!
		
Click to expand...

SLOTH???!!!!
WHAT DO YOU MEAN? My cob is BEAUTIful, light, pretty and floats rather than walks! She is NOT fat either!


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			SLOTH???!!!!
WHAT DO YOU MEAN? My cob is BEAUTIful, light, pretty and floats rather than walks! She is NOT fat either!
		
Click to expand...

You're in denial :wink3: All cobs are fat, slow and moustachey. It's an irrefutable truth.


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			You're in denial :wink3: All cobs are fat, slow and moustachey. It's an irrefutable truth.
		
Click to expand...

I think that all these cob-fanciers are forgetting to use the phrase "relatively speaking" in their posts...


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I think that all these cob-fanciers are forgetting to use the phrase "relatively speaking" in their posts...
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes... relative to a tectonic plate, cobs are somewhat speedy :wink3: But only just. I've seen grass grow quicker.


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

Shilasdair said:



			I will never understand it. 
They are fat, lazy, hairier than Bigfoot, and usually bad tempered.
Their paces are so stilted, that they look as though they've had their legs tied together, which gives the rider a nasty jolty ride.
I suppose I can understand riding schools having them, for the scaredy novices, but once you can rise to the trot, surely you'd buy a decent blood horse, or at least a Warmblood?
Your thoughts?
S 

Click to expand...




Auslander said:



			I think that all these cob-fanciers are forgetting to use the phrase "relatively speaking" in their posts...
		
Click to expand...

I think all these cob haters are forgetting to use the phrase 'relatively speaking' in there posts.


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			I think all these cob haters are forgetting to use the phrase 'relatively speaking' in their posts.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you xx


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

the posts belong to them as they deigned to elaborate on their opinions the spelling, punctuation, and grammar were all completely correct as the english grammar rules of possesion apply. Hope that helps. xxx
PS the comma before and, an oxford comma.


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			the posts belong to them as they deigned to elaborate on their opinions
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. You wrote "there" though...


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I completely agree. You wrote "there" though...
		
Click to expand...

Their, their Aus...you where only trying too help :wink3:


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

Oh thanks for letting me know, skinny chicken legs with hooves the size of cups or muscly legs, hooves like plates and beautoful feathers!


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			Oh thanks for letting me know, skinny chicken legs with hooves the size of cups or muscly legs, hooves like plates and beautoful feathers!
		
Click to expand...

Are...are....are you talking about Auslander's legs? Just to reiterate....they're not a cob :confused3:


----------



## Naturalhorse (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Are...are....are you talking about Auslander's legs? Just to reiterate....they're not a cob :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

sorry just comparong the tb I ride to the cob I ride!


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			Oh thanks for letting me know, skinny chicken legs with hooves the size of cups or muscly legs, hooves like plates and beautoful feathers!
		
Click to expand...

I do worry about his chicken legs, and his tiny little feet - the poor spindly thing


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Naturalhorse said:



			sorry just comparong the tb I ride to the cob I ride!
		
Click to expand...

 If you're seeing their legs when you ride, the saddle may be the wrong way round. Your head should be pointing to the sky, not the ground :wink3:

ETS: Nice pins, Alf :tongue3:


----------



## Shooting Star (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			If you're seeing their legs when you ride, the saddle may be the wrong way round. Your head should be pointing to the sky, not the ground :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			ETS: Nice pins, Alf :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

I just mentioned "teacup feet" to my farrier. His response "More like f'ing buckets"


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I completely agree. You wrote "there" though...
		
Click to expand...

This even made my cob laugh


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Are...are....are you talking about Auslander's legs? Just to reiterate....they're not a cob :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely quite cobby


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

PapaFrita said:



			I'm definitely quite cobby 

Click to expand...

Heavily feathered?


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			This even made my cob laugh
		
Click to expand...

I have warmbloods... they're too thick to read


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			Heavily feathered?
		
Click to expand...

Not enough to justify going unclipped...


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

PapaFrita said:



			Not enough to justify going unclipped...
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried a solo comb? Thins my feathers out quite nicely :tongue3:


----------



## Mister Ted (20 December 2016)

True, but they can have also a beautiful nature which is very comforting for novice riders.I love the gypsy cobs with their fantastic manes and lovely gentle and patient way they have with people and they are also very clever.


----------



## Shooting Star (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Have you tried a solo comb? Thins my feathers out quite nicely :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

At this time of year I tend to find a rake better ... but it's all down to personal preference & need:wink3:


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Have you tried a solo comb? Thins my feathers out quite nicely :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...




One Too Many Sherries said:



			At this time of year I tend to find a rake better ... but it's all down to personal preference & need:wink3:
		
Click to expand...

I leave my feathers on in the winter. Keeps me warm, and stops me getting mudfever


----------



## only_me (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I leave my feathers on in the winter. Keeps me warm, and stops me getting mudfever
		
Click to expand...

do you use pig oil too?


----------



## numptynoelle (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I leave my feathers on in the winter. Keeps me warm, and stops me getting mudfever
		
Click to expand...

Mine are currently growing out - I have a nice pair of brushing boots to keep them in check whilst at work, thus I am more aerodynamic than the majority of cobs :wink3:


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Have you tried a solo comb? Thins my feathers out quite nicely :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

No no, full leg clip for me


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

Auslander said:



			I leave my feathers on in the winter. Keeps me warm, and stops me getting mudfever
		
Click to expand...

I'm in my summer coat


----------



## Shooting Star (20 December 2016)

PapaFrita said:



			I'm in my summer coat 

Click to expand...


Well don't come crying to us for a pot of sudocream when it all goes wrong:frown3:


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 December 2016)

PapaFrita said:



			I have warmbloods... they're too thick to read 

Click to expand...

Yes he's not the cleverest horse but frankly clever is over rated.  He's very kind and genuine, nearly unflappable and does what he's told.  I'm having the most fun I've had with any tall handsome man in a very long time!


----------



## Beausmate (20 December 2016)

Mister Ted said:



			True, but they can have also a beautiful nature which is very comforting for novice riders.I love the gypsy cobs with their fantastic manes and lovely gentle and patient way they have with people and they are also very clever.
		
Click to expand...

Only one of those statements is true...


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

One Too Many Sherries said:



			Well don't come crying to us for a pot of sudocream when it all goes wrong:frown3:
		
Click to expand...

We don't really DO winter....


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Yes he's not the cleverest horse but frankly clever is over rated.  He's very kind and genuine, nearly unflappable and does what he's told.  I'm having the most fun I've had with any tall handsome man in a very long time!
		
Click to expand...

I had a string of TB mares... Very bright and loved them all, but the geldings are more 'restful'  And very decorative


----------



## Shooting Star (20 December 2016)

PapaFrita said:



			We don't really DO winter....
		
Click to expand...

Ah, just spotted your location ... well then make sure you apply the factor 50 to the white bits on the socks, stockings & muzzle


----------



## PapaFrita (20 December 2016)

One Too Many Sherries said:



			Ah, just spotted your location ... well then make sure you apply the factor 50 to the white bits on the socks, stockings & muzzle

Click to expand...

No white bits  Except for the GREY that I swore I'd never own... For some reason horses with white bits don't seem to burn here. Possibly a bit like me; I'm quite pale but have now become swarthy.


----------



## Artax (22 December 2016)

One Too Many Sherries said:



			At this time of year I tend to find a rake better ... but it's all down to personal preference & need:wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Oh Jingles! I just spat prosecco all over the macbook!


----------



## LeneHorse (22 December 2016)

Good to see this thread still has legs (albeit feathered ones!). We are approaching 3000 replies - let's see if we can reach this magic target before the year is out.
Here's a cob poem to start things rolling..

Mary had a little cob
it's feet were white as snow
Until it went out in the mud
And down to roll did go.


----------



## rowan666 (22 December 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Good to see this thread still has legs (albeit feathered ones!). We are approaching 3000 replies - let's see if we can reach this magic target before the year is out.
Here's a cob poem to start things rolling..

Mary had a little cob
it's feet were white as snow
Until it went out in the mud
And down to roll did go.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha LOVE that poem!


----------



## Merrymoles (23 December 2016)

Jingle bells
My cob smells
And he's got big feet
He's a very happy chap
As long as he can eat


----------



## only_me (23 December 2016)

Feed room opens, cob is listening
At the gate, cob is waiting
A beautiful sight, a cob's delight,
Gorging on a tub of hi-fi chaff

In a blink, the tub is empty,
Wanting more, stomach grumbling,
He stomps his foot,
As owner leaves,
Hungry in a field full of grass.  

In the meadow he will make a Mudpit,
And lower himself slowly down,
He'll say are you ready
We'll say no cob
But cob will do the job
When you're around.  

Later on
He'll  conspire
As we dream, of proper horses, 
To Throw you off, 
And land on your foot,
You will visit a&e this week.

A poor attempt, but made me laugh


----------



## GemG (23 December 2016)

Shilasdair said:



			I don't think many cobs are actually concerned about being stereotyped.
Besides, they're too stupid to read.  Not like my Tb who always responds with extravagant backing up when we meet a 'SLOW' sign in the road.
S 

Click to expand...

Brilliant.


----------



## sky1000 (23 December 2016)

Mary had a lovely cob
his feet were big and hairy
one day he tripped
on his moustache
and splifflicated Mary


----------



## Cobbytype (23 December 2016)

Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell Cob,
Jingle bell grass in jingle bell gob,
Go for a hack and pretend to be lame,
Uh oh that's the jingle bell game. 



... I'll get my coat.


----------



## horselady (23 December 2016)

Shilasdair said:



			Remind me again - why do people want to own cobs?
S 

Click to expand...

I have just got a cob as my first horse this morning. I love her to pieces and I want to own her for the rest of her long and happy life.
P.S you sure you described a cob in first post? Doesn't sound like my new horse!


----------



## Beausmate (23 December 2016)

Noses are red,
Toesies are blue,
Cobs never go round,
When they can go through...


----------



## sally87 (23 December 2016)

Happy Christmas from Basil the Christmas cob!!


----------



## sky1000 (23 December 2016)

Happy Christmas Basil!  I must say that looks inviting.


----------



## tallyho! (23 December 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Jingle bell, jingle bell, jingle bell Cob,
Jingle bell grass in jingle bell gob,
Go for a hack and pretend to be lame,
Uh oh that's the jingle bell game. 



... I'll get my coat.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome.


----------



## oldie48 (23 December 2016)

Well as it's Christmas!

A novice once bought a fat cob. 
"It's hideous" said the yard snob.
Short legs and fat arse, that's the rider not the horse
but once schooled it did a good job! Never had much of a medium trot though!


----------



## Auslander (23 December 2016)

sally87 said:



			Happy Christmas from Basil the Christmas cob!!
		
Click to expand...

It's never going to be ready for Christmas dinner if you're still riding it. Get it plucked and into the oven pronto.


----------



## LeneHorse (27 December 2016)

The A to Z of cobby stuff. Please add your suggestions below.

Here's one to start -

A is for Appleby - annual CobFest held in the north west of England

You can do other 'A's' or move on to 'B' - whatever you fancy


----------



## LeneHorse (27 December 2016)

Game 2 - cobs on film.

Famous movies re-invented to involve cobs.
Here's a couple to get you started

'The Cobfather' - Cob gets involved with the New York mafia and meets an unfortunate end.

'National Coblet' - overgrown coloured cob wins Grand National despite all odds.


----------



## sjb10 (27 December 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Game 2 - cobs on film.

Famous movies re-invented to involve cobs.
Here's a couple to get you started

'The Cobfather' - Cob gets involved with the New York mafia and meets an unfortunate end.

'National Coblet' - overgrown coloured cob wins Grand National despite all odds.
		
Click to expand...

"Bring me the cob of Alfredo Garcia"

Loving 'cob never go round when they can go through' and 'go for a hack and pretend to be lame' - fond memories of my pony before he finally convinced me he ought to be retired


----------



## albeg (27 December 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Game 2 - cobs on film.

Famous movies re-invented to involve cobs.
Here's a couple to get you started

'The Cobfather' - Cob gets involved with the New York mafia and meets an unfortunate end.

'National Coblet' - overgrown coloured cob wins Grand National despite all odds.
		
Click to expand...


Harry Potter and the Prisoner of AzCoban - Harry discovers the horrifying truth that his godfather, rumoured to be a dangerous, dark wizard, is in fact a cob (not suitable for young children or those of a nervous disposition).

Harry Potter and the Coblet of Fire - in his most challenging adventure yet, Harry has to defeat a flaming moustache and feathers.


----------



## D66 (27 December 2016)

Cob Actually
a christmas themed film with a frankly implausible plot that involves people falling in love with, (*and actually kissing*), cobs.


----------



## horselady (27 December 2016)

Why do people want to own cobs? 'cause they're cute!


----------



## cobgoblin (27 December 2016)

The Cobbit.


----------



## Cobbytype (27 December 2016)

Willy Wonka and the Coblet Factory.


----------



## blitznbobs (27 December 2016)

Coco cobana?


----------



## limestonelil (27 December 2016)

A to Z
B is for Breakages. Fence posts,  fence rails, gates, tack, hedges,rider toes (Stamping),rider fingers (whilst Bargeing about) 
Sorry these are all negative B's - will think of some positive points eventually!


----------



## Gazen (27 December 2016)

Going back a few posts.  A cob wearing brushing boots?  Where can you find brushing boots that actually fit a cob?  They are either too long or not wide enough.


----------



## cobgoblin (27 December 2016)

Gazen said:



			Going back a few posts.  A cob wearing brushing boots?  Where can you find brushing boots that actually fit a cob?  They are either too long or not wide enough.
		
Click to expand...

But they grow their own brushing boots.....


----------



## blitznbobs (27 December 2016)

BedCOBS and broomsticks


----------



## tallyho! (28 December 2016)

Gazen said:



			Going back a few posts.  A cob wearing brushing boots?  Where can you find brushing boots that actually fit a cob?  They are either too long or not wide enough.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of those "cobs can do anything" owners. You know... like the ones who try and make them look like multicoloured warmbloods and think cobs can do dressage and such like


----------



## only_me (28 December 2016)

Jurassic Cob - where a cob takes over the stable yard.


----------



## Snuffles (28 December 2016)

And of course King Kob


----------



## On the Hoof (28 December 2016)

The Wizard of Cob
A young girl is caught up in a hurricob and lands in a fantasy land where she must help fellow travellers but the Wizard of Cob demands that they first bring him the entire contents of the wicked witch of the west' s hay fields.


----------



## On the Hoof (28 December 2016)

CasablanCob
Doomed love story between a Cob and a TB


----------



## LeneHorse (28 December 2016)

Cobspotting 
A bunch of delinquent cobs get hooked on Danilon


----------



## cobgoblin (28 December 2016)

The Hunger Games....doesn't even need changing.


----------



## LeneHorse (28 December 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			The Hunger Games....doesn't even need changing.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant!


----------



## oldie48 (28 December 2016)

Cob With The Wind, story of determination when faced with limited grazing and big fences, sequel to The Hunger Games.


----------



## Snuffles (29 December 2016)

The Great Escape  . Cob on starvation paddock seeks greener pastures


----------



## LeneHorse (29 December 2016)

These are great - keep them coming.....

Mrs Cobinson - young naïve coblet is seduced by older experienced broodmare.


----------



## oldie48 (29 December 2016)

Reservoir Cobs, a herd of cobs plan to break into the feed store but are foiled by the YO (warning, this film shows violence and contains bad language)


----------



## Cobbytype (29 December 2016)

Psycho. A harrowing thriller involving a cob out on a hack and a daffodil.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (29 December 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Game 2 - cobs on film.

Famous movies re-invented to involve cobs.
Here's a couple to get you started

'The Cobfather' - Cob gets involved with the New York mafia and meets an unfortunate end.

'National Coblet' - overgrown coloured cob wins Grand National despite all odds.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them - one wizard has just begun his search to find the mythical perfect horse; 14 to 15.2 hands, good to box, shoe, clip, hacks alone and in company, would suit all abilities, 4 good paces. (Don't want to ruin the ending but it's a cob)

Rogue Cob - a group of irresistible cobs unite for a daring mission to steal food from the Death Star


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (29 December 2016)

LeneHorse said:



			Game 2 - cobs on film.

Famous movies re-invented to involve cobs.
Here's a couple to get you started

'The Cobfather' - Cob gets involved with the New York mafia and meets an unfortunate end.

'National Coblet' - overgrown coloured cob wins Grand National despite all odds.
		
Click to expand...

To Catch A Cob - a food thief is at large on the Riviera and all evidence points to a large cob


----------



## On the Hoof (29 December 2016)

The Italian Cob
A group of cobs plan revenge on their former YO and plan a daring heist on the Allen & Page warehouse....a real cliff hanger...


----------



## D66 (29 December 2016)

Snow White and the Seven Cobs
Suffice it to say she doesn't stay snow white for long!


----------



## On the Hoof (29 December 2016)

The Day the Cob Stood Still
A Film Beyond the wildest imagination


----------



## blitznbobs (29 December 2016)

Now you see me...

Cob is no where to be seen then someone rattles a bucket!


----------



## oldie48 (29 December 2016)

Robocob, fueled only by handfuls of hay and protected by slabs of fat, a cyber cob tries to clean up the streets of Detroit but only adds to the mess.


----------



## sky1000 (29 December 2016)

Cobin Hood.  Doesn't need to bother with the bow and arrows tho.  Every time he jumps out of a tree he flattens about 4 sheriffs.


----------



## blitznbobs (29 December 2016)

Sponge cob square pants - no explanation needed!


----------



## albeg (29 December 2016)

blitznbobs said:



			Sponge cob square pants - no explanation needed!
		
Click to expand...

Totally unrealistic, there's no way you'd get pants to fit a cob


----------



## blitznbobs (29 December 2016)

Beverley hills cob - cob who wears bling and matchy matchy meets a stallion with a very flippy mane...


----------



## Alec Swan (29 December 2016)

We own a cob,  or to be truthful,  the DG does.  Never have I met such an ignorant pig when one's on the ground.  He will walk through and over you,  if he's brought in and his food isn't waiting for him the expensive and purpose built stables physically move.  I have to stand at the grill and prevent him barging and leaning on the door,  clattering on it with his dinner plate sized feat,   because it won't put up with much more of his treatment.  

She leads him in and out on a chifney, &#8230;&#8230;.. he's a cob FFS,  and that's all.  His only saving grace is that when ridden and under saddle he's as well behaved as any horse and he has real presence.  The other point of course,  is that she adores him.

When his time comes to go to the great big paddock in the sky,  the vet needn't think that he's getting the job,  it'll be me who shoots the bloody thing,  I've been waiting long enough! 

Alec.


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 December 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			We own a cob,  or to be truthful,  the DG does.  Never have I met such an ignorant pig when one's on the ground.  He will walk through and over you,  if he's brought in and his food isn't waiting for him the expensive and purpose built stables physically move.  I have to stand at the grill and prevent him barging and leaning on the door,  clattering on it with his dinner plate sized feat,   because it won't put up with much more of his treatment.  

She leads him in and out on a chifney, &#8230;&#8230;.. he's a cob FFS,  and that's all.  His only saving grace is that when ridden and under saddle he's as well behaved as any horse and he has real presence.  The other point of course,  is that she adores him.

When his time comes to go to the great big paddock in the sky,  the vet needn't think that he's getting the job,  it'll be me who shoots the bloody thing,  I've been waiting long enough! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

When I saw that you were the last poster, Alec, I just knew it would be something outrageous. You didn't disappoint &#128514;


----------



## cobgoblin (29 December 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			We own a cob,  or to be truthful,  the DG does.  Never have I met such an ignorant pig when one's on the ground.  He will walk through and over you,  if he's brought in and his food isn't waiting for him the expensive and purpose built stables physically move.  I have to stand at the grill and prevent him barging and leaning on the door,  clattering on it with his dinner plate sized feat,   because it won't put up with much more of his treatment.  

She leads him in and out on a chifney, &#8230;&#8230;.. he's a cob FFS,  and that's all.  His only saving grace is that when ridden and under saddle he's as well behaved as any horse and he has real presence.  The other point of course,  is that she adores him.

When his time comes to go to the great big paddock in the sky,  the vet needn't think that he's getting the job,  it'll be me who shoots the bloody thing,  I've been waiting long enough! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you could instill some manners in one wee cob Alec?


----------



## Alec Swan (29 December 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			Surely you could instill some manners in one wee cob Alec?
		
Click to expand...

What ever I achieve,  the DG undoes.  It's mostly food related,  when we turn up in the morning and he's 'in',  there's a mad dash to the feed room to get his feed in front of him before the door gives way.  When anyone leads him through 4' gate you take your life in your hands,  the elephant'll cart and trample you,  given half a chance.  Why she feeds the fat pig is beyond me,  he certainly doesn't need it.  When we go to the field to bring him in,  he'll chase the other poor little angelic pony across the field just so that she can't be caught,  the poor wee thing's terrified of him.

'Why do people want to own cobs'?  A good question.  I've never dealt with any horse quite like this bloody horrible thing.

Alec.


----------



## OldNag (29 December 2016)

Mary Cobbins
"A bucketful of sugar helps the medicine go down"

American Piebald
No, not going to describe that one!


----------



## OldNag (29 December 2016)

And of course, Supersize Me.
Needs no explanation.


----------



## Shooting Star (30 December 2016)

COldNag said:



			And of course, Supersize Me.
Needs no explanation.
		
Click to expand...

Closely related to embarrassing bodies of course!


----------



## LeneHorse (30 December 2016)

Can't believe no-one has done this one yet.....

Jaws (and it's sequels)

Needs no explanation


----------



## Annagain (30 December 2016)

Fifty Shades of Hay. A cob's mission to fulfil his hay based fantasies  - and his tummy.


----------



## Snuffles (30 December 2016)

David Cobberfield   , but cant remember the plot !


----------



## Annagain (30 December 2016)

Acobalypse Now. Another that needs no explanation

Cob on a Hot Tin Roof and its sequel Earthquake.


----------



## OldNag (30 December 2016)

Have we had Beverly Hills Cob?

Kindergarten Cob- (In which a cob teaches cob foals the art of fence destruction in search of food).

Life of Pi-ebald. 
Cob is shipwrecked and ends up in lifeboat with a tiger. Eats tiger.


----------



## limestonelil (30 December 2016)

At last I thought of one.Summer Cobbyday. A group of youngsters go off in a wagon, find some friends and all end up having a blast on the beach with sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## limestonelil (30 December 2016)

And another. GroundCob Day. Or has that been done before?


----------



## Mrs B (30 December 2016)

*sigh* The ONLY sane reason to have a cob is to get you from A to B in mud and bad weather when you need to transport a pig carcass, without spending too much on food. (Theirs, not yours or the pig's).

Aside from that, they're a great source of protein and fat for when the weather closes in ...

_Confession:
Yes, I have owned c088s. And in the spirit of the time of year:_

*Cobs: a why reply.*

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
If you need to know why,
I'm not right for you. 


Now bog off and get me some hay.


----------



## horselady (30 December 2016)

the a-z of cobs
A is for always eating
B is for battering through stuff
C is for crunching carrots
D is for destroying stuff
E is for everyone wants to own one,
F is for feathers, long and lush
G is for grass, they eat fields of the stuff
H is for hardyIi is for ingenious, they always find food 
J is for jiving
K is for kicking
L is for lovely
M is for molasses
N is for nothing will stop them getting to feed
O is for oats
P is for piebald
Q is for quiet
R is for roaching
S is for skewbald
T is for turnout
U is for underrated
V is for V.M.D they hardly need to see
W is for walking
X is for...Sorry no idea!
Y is for yearling
Z is for... Again no idea!


----------



## Mike007 (31 December 2016)

Dirty Hairy,a film about a no nonsense  new York cob cop.And of course "Gone in 60 seconds" a film about the eating habits of cobs( with Cobbert Duval). Another great cob film is the uncatchables ,starring Kevin Cobstner trying to bring down shetland organised crime .


----------



## OldNag (31 December 2016)

The Fast and the Furious....

Ah no silly me, that wasn't a cob film at all.


----------



## D66 (31 December 2016)

COldNag said:



			The Fast and the Furious....

Ah no silly me, that wasn't a cob film at all.
		
Click to expand...

Cobs do get furious if not fed quickly enuf.


----------



## meleeka (31 December 2016)

COldNag said:



			The Fast and the Furious....

Ah no silly me, that wasn't a cob film at all.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never see a cob when called in for breakfast.


----------



## LeneHorse (31 December 2016)

horselady said:



			the a-z of cobs

X is for...Sorry no idea!
Y is for yearling
Z is for... Again no idea!
		
Click to expand...

x is for XRay when they buck you off and you end up in A&E
Z is for Zebra an African cob substitute


----------



## LeneHorse (31 December 2016)

and back to the movies....

Run fatboy run - cob is put on a strict diet and exercise regime


----------



## horselady (3 January 2017)

so many replies


----------



## Snuffles (3 January 2017)

Gone in 60 Seconds  - owner is concerned as cob taking so long over its feed


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 January 2017)

Because they don't fall over in the trailer just because you expected them to travel tacked up. #stressful evening going nowhere. #cobs rule.


----------



## DirectorFury (3 January 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Because they don't fall over in the trailer just because you expected them to travel tacked up. #stressful evening going nowhere. #cobs rule.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, ouch! How your posh boy is OK, FW.

My cob is broken - she has no interest in her hard feed. Even with a tiny bit a sugarbeet added she'll give it a cursory munch and then ignore it! It's not even much food, just Pro Earth Pro Hoof and some micronised linseed. Brat!


----------



## Mongoose11 (3 January 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Because they don't fall over in the trailer just because you expected them to travel tacked up. #stressful evening going nowhere. #cobs rule.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;

Cobs are sturdy and warmbloods have spindly legs that can go a bit wobbly in a trailer &#128514;


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 January 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			Ooh, ouch! How your posh boy is OK, FW.

My cob is broken - she has no interest in her hard feed. Even with a tiny bit a sugarbeet added she'll give it a cursory munch and then ignore it! It's not even much food, just Pro Earth Pro Hoof and some micronised linseed. Brat!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's ok thanks for asking  but I had to unload him and daughter's pony (who is wired to the moon when anything out of the ordinary happens!!) at a junction in the village with some nice bloke coming to give me horse advice "well hen when they get a fleg I know what they're like", in the dark, untack him and reload him where upon he was suddenly able to stand up fine and travel home. Frightening at the time and not exactly the evening we had planned.

My cob isn't very greedy at all. Nothing like the aforementioned warmblood (stops myself from swapping warm for something beginning with d!!!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 January 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			My cob isn't very greedy at all. Nothing like the aforementioned warmblood (stops myself from swapping warm for something beginning with d!!!)
		
Click to expand...

What, dachshund?!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 January 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			What, dachshund?!
		
Click to expand...

Dumb  (him I mean not you!)


----------



## horselady (3 January 2017)

To answer original question, 'cause they are cute and moustachey!


----------



## Mike007 (3 January 2017)

I rather think that Z is for Zoonosis,possibly the only thing a Cob would ever share!


----------



## Morgan123 (4 January 2017)

Mike007 said:



			I rather think that Z is for Zoonosis,possibly the only thing a Cob would ever share!
		
Click to expand...

lols, brilliant


----------



## Natch (4 January 2017)

Bloody hell.

I go away for a few years and this bloody thread is still catching live ones!


----------



## tallyho! (5 January 2017)

Natch said:



			Bloody hell.

I go away for a few years and this bloody thread is still catching live ones!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back! Some things never change


----------



## Natch (5 January 2017)

(Says in a shaky voice)

It's been seven years....


----------



## Snuffles (5 January 2017)

Its because you can never get to the bottom of the attraction of cobs, although its very difficult to get round the bottom


----------



## Merrymoles (5 January 2017)

Or around them at all because they just follow whatever pocket they think there is a treat in so you end up spiralling out of control...


----------



## Snuffles (5 January 2017)

Should there be a long service award for the thread ?


----------



## merlin100 (5 January 2017)

Cobs are great! I'd never thought I'd take to them, but I have. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## D66 (5 January 2017)

merlin100 said:



			Cobs are great! I'd never thought I'd take to them, but I have. &#9786;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Cobs _are_ great.... but I dont think I could manage a whole one.


----------



## tallyho! (5 January 2017)

Natch said:



			(Says in a shaky voice)

It's been seven years....
		
Click to expand...

Bloodie hell, has it really???!!! I've had two different horses since then


----------



## JennBags (5 January 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Bloodie hell, has it really???!!! I've had two different horses since then 

Click to expand...

Not cobs though I hope :eek3: :lol:


----------



## horselady (5 January 2017)




----------



## Shilasdair (17 May 2017)

Well?

WELL?!
S


----------



## nicelittle (17 May 2017)

PMSL!
About time this thread was resurrected!


----------



## OldNag (17 May 2017)

Shilasdair said:



			Well?

WELL?!
S 

Click to expand...

Well...
We still don't know!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (17 May 2017)

Shilasdair said:



			Well?

WELL?!
S 

Click to expand...

To keep the grass down to a safe enough level for the Connemara, obviously.


----------



## only_me (17 May 2017)

I love this time of year when the Spring grass is coming through. This means all those unsightly cobs are kept inside Because they balloon and get laminitis at the meer mention of the phrase "spring grass".

Therefore I don't have to see them


----------



## Alec Swan (17 May 2017)

Shilasdair said:



			Well?

WELL?!
S 

Click to expand...

The word 'Well' generally refers to condition which mostly,  being kindly,  refers to fat content.  Is anyone,  horse or owner prepared to own up?

Alec.


----------



## tallyho! (18 May 2017)

PMSL!


----------



## DabDab (18 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			The word 'Well' generally refers to condition which mostly,  being kindly,  refers to fat content.  Is anyone,  horse or owner prepared to own up?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Own up to having wintered well? Yes, me I suppose - the diet says it all  On the bright side though, at least I don't own a cob


----------



## horselady (18 May 2017)

I own a cob beacause: she is very cute, she can live on thin air, she doesn't need rugging, she has beautiful feathers and a wonderful moustache. As for people who have said all cobs are novice plods, well if I sold her as that I'd be breaking the trade descriptions act.&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

Shilasdair said:



			Well?

WELL?!
S 

Click to expand...

Cos I bought it to break and sell and now I can't sell the bloody thing.

It's too useful  !!!


----------



## eventer and proud (18 May 2017)

Sounds like you have lots of money to spend on posh warmbloods and dont understand that some people want a hacker that they can hunt and do a few comps,


----------



## ycbm (18 May 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Sounds like you have lots of money to spend on posh warmbloods and dont understand that some people want a hacker that they can hunt and do a few comps,
		
Click to expand...

It's a very old joke thread E&P, I think Shils even owns a cob herself.


----------



## only_me (18 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			It's a very old joke thread E&P, I think Shils even owns a cob herself.
		
Click to expand...

I've just realized this thread is 7 years old :O


----------



## DabDab (18 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Cos I bought it to break and sell and now I can't sell the bloody thing.

It's too useful  !!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh they're very useful......for demolition especially and eating those scraggy hay sweepings that you don't want to throw away but no decent equine will eat


----------



## Mrs B (18 May 2017)

Shilasdair said:



			Well?

WELL?!
		
Click to expand...

Well.

Three holes in the ground. Useful to fill up with the copious piles of elephantine-sized dung cobs produce ...



When does this thread qualify for a telegram from Her Majesty?


----------



## Snuffles (18 May 2017)

Good for scaring moles away from your paddock as they clump across the ground ?


----------



## Auslander (18 May 2017)

eventer and proud said:



			Sounds like you have lots of money to spend on posh warmbloods and dont understand that some people want a hacker that they can hunt and do a few comps,
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous. You cant take a cob hunting! It wouldn't keep up with the proper horses!


----------



## albeg (18 May 2017)

Auslander said:



			Don't be ridiculous. You cant take a cob hunting! It wouldn't keep up with the proper horses!
		
Click to expand...

Put a few carrots in the pocket of someone who'll be up near the front and they'll do their best...


----------



## spugs (18 May 2017)

I have a black and white cob. I bought her so she could roll in her poo every night and make all the other horses on the yard look better.


----------



## DabDab (18 May 2017)

spugs said:



			I have a black and white cob. I bought her so she could roll in her poo every night and make all the other horses on the yard look better.
		
Click to expand...

That's so Nobel of you - you're an inspiration


----------



## Fidgety (18 May 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Good for scaring moles away from your paddock as they clump across the ground ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you know where I can hire one of these mole scarers from please, preferably a black and white one?


----------



## albeg (18 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Do you know where I can hire one of these mole scarers from please, preferably a black and white one?
		
Click to expand...

Just leave the feed room door open and one will appear


----------



## meleeka (18 May 2017)

ailbheg said:



			Just leave the feed room door open and one will appear 

Click to expand...

Or just rustle a random bag. Just don't get in the way if they canter towards you. Co-ordination isn't their strong point.


----------



## Nici (18 May 2017)

JoBo said:



			Someone is obviously bored again! 

I have a cob because Im a novice rider and have only just learnt to trot, so a cob is appropriate! 
See.





Click to expand...

 super picture!

Cobs are sweet, sturdy and have far fewer health problems than MANY warm/fullbloods.


----------



## Fidgety (18 May 2017)

ailbheg said:



			Just leave the feed room door open and one will appear 

Click to expand...




meleeka said:



			Or just rustle a random bag. Just don't get in the way if they canter towards you. Co-ordination isn't their strong point.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (18 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			Or just rustle a random bag. Just don't get in the way if they canter towards you. Co-ordination isn't their strong point.
		
Click to expand...

Come to think of it,  your advice could apply to a few on here too! 

Hands up,  who's a cob then?

Alec.


----------



## albeg (18 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			Or just rustle a random bag. Just don't get in the way if they canter towards you. Co-ordination isn't their strong point.
		
Click to expand...

If you're holding a rustling bag they'll be aiming for you, far too risky imo. Imagine the shame of being mowed down by a cob...


----------



## Annagain (18 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Come to think of it,  your advice could apply to a few on here too! 

Hands up,  who's a cob then?

Alec. 

Click to expand...

I'll own up to that one. If I was equine I'd have to be muzzled for my own good.   

In fact, maybe a muzzle is an idea for me as a human.


----------



## Snuffles (18 May 2017)

I am a cob I confess.  I can spot a sticky bun at 100 paces.
Also years ago friends and I had a "who do you think your horse would be off telly" discussion. My then cob mare was designated as Hilda Ogden, with rollers and a fag


----------



## spugs (18 May 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Do you know where I can hire one of these mole scarers from please, preferably a black and white one?
		
Click to expand...

I'll lend you mine, it's also **** covered so all the more scary!


----------



## Fidgety (18 May 2017)

spugs said:



			I'll lend you mine, it's also **** covered so all the more scary!
		
Click to expand...

Two birds with one stone - I could hose him down near the veggie patch and fertilise it before I returned him to you.  1001 uses for a cob!


----------



## Merrymoles (18 May 2017)

You see, once you've owned a Defender for 20 years, you realise only a cob will cope in all weathers  "Do you need a rug mate?" "nah, I'm 'ard"


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 May 2017)

Do you have to teach them to be mole chasers or is it just because mine is a sect d cob so can't do it. I have moles everywhere.


----------



## cobgoblin (28 May 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Do you have to teach them to be mole chasers or is it just because mine is a sect d cob so can't do it. I have moles everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

It's the galloping about in the night that does it!

Sect d might not be hefty enough for mole clearance.


----------



## horselady (28 May 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Do you have to teach them to be mole chasers or is it just because mine is a sect d cob so can't do it. I have moles everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Mine will stamp on rats, mice and moles!


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2017)

horselady said:



			Mine will stamp on rats, mice and moles!
		
Click to expand...

Well it would wouldn't it... it can't see anything through all that excess hair never mind feel anything with such hairy legs.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 May 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			It's the galloping about in the night that does it!

Sect d might not be hefty enough for mole clearance.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that explains it, he NEVER gallops unless it's towards a feed bucket.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 May 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Ah that explains it, he NEVER gallops unless it's towards a feed bucket.
		
Click to expand...

I'm impressed that any cob's able to gallop.  All those that I've seen only seem able to offer a clumsy and awkward canter,  at best and whilst tripping over their own feet with the rider doing their level best to stay in touch and on board.  

Alec.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (29 May 2017)

Snuffles said:



			Good for scaring moles away from your paddock as they clump across the ground ?
		
Click to expand...

We've never had moles so obviously the cobs are doing their job. There is a rat somewhere in the stables but as the cobs are well 'ard and live out 24/7 they don't need to go in there. Thinking about it though ... are cobs scared of mice ........ just like elephants ......?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm impressed that any cob's able to gallop.  All those that I've seen only seem able to offer a clumsy and awkward canter,  at best and whilst tripping over their own feet with the rider doing their level best to stay in touch and on board.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised how fast if not elegant they can be when there is a bucket at the end of it.


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			You would be surprised how fast if not elegant they can be when there is a bucket at the end of it.
		
Click to expand...

And the airs above the ground are something to behold....though accompanied by a raucous chorus of farts!


----------



## albeg (29 May 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			And the airs above the ground are something to behold....though accompanied by a raucous chorus of farts!
		
Click to expand...

Does that give them extra lift?


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2017)

Cobs can multi task, mine is an engineer look how carefully he re-engineered these.  Takes skill you know !


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Cobs can multi task, mine is an engineer look how carefully he re-engineered these.  Takes skill you know !






Click to expand...

Oh bless you.... yes I had a Decepticob once and he too convinced me that breaking things were a "re-imagination" of 'stuff'. 

Your "re-engineering" looks suspiciously like something a Destructacob can manage quite easily with two hooves tied behind his back.


----------



## cobsarefab (30 May 2017)

I bought a cob who was meant to be a complete novice plod. She put me in a&e when I tried to ride her once I got her home. I think I'd be in trouble with trading standards if I sold her as a complete novice slow plod &#128514;
I love the fact she has a huge moustache and lots of feather. At the end of the day I love her and beauty is very much in the eye of the beholder. Some people like cobs and others don't it doesn't mean any horse is less worthy or nice than another.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Is this thread still going ? Cos my fat, lazy, bearded COB is &#128512;


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

I don't know if this is the thread that never dies, or simply keeps getting resurrected.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Ah, well I just did....cos my COB just keeps ROLLIN, ROLLIN, ROLLIN.... sorry, had to ask tho.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 December 2017)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I don't know if this is the thread that never dies, or simply keeps getting resurrected. 







Click to expand...

We'll only need to wait until the end of March and then we can wish this thread a Happy 8th. Birthday &#8230;. just think of that,  how exciting! 

I wonder if Shils ever imagined that her opening post would have given birth to a marathon! 

Alec.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

Even Buzz Lightyear knows about cobs...


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Oh if only I knew how to add a photo.....suffice to say that Shy caused MAYHEM when he stepped over a jump and just straddled it. It was brilliant, I was laughing my tits off, everyone went into panic mode.... only a COB could be that clever. Now how do I upload photos.......


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			Ah, well I just did....cos my COB just keeps ROLLIN, ROLLIN, ROLLIN.... sorry, had to ask tho.
		
Click to expand...


Glad to hear that your cob is still going strong.  





Alec Swan said:



			We'll only need to wait until the end of March and then we can wish this thread a Happy 8th. Birthday . just think of that,  how exciting! 

I wonder if Shils ever imagined that her opening post would have given birth to a marathon! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


Shilasdair seemed to be a person who knew a lot about forum stuff 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but I'm not sure even she expected this thread to stay alive for this long.  

I hope she enjoys whatever it is she spends her time on these days.


----------



## Beausmate (17 December 2017)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I hope she enjoys whatever it is she spends her time on these days.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever it is, it won't be a fat, ugly, greasy, smelly, lazy, oversized equine (ish - more hippo) hairball.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Has she gone..... oh no.


----------



## only_me (17 December 2017)

People who have cobs are too busy at the moment trying to catch them, but keep falling into those trenches the cobs hooves have created.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

HAHAHA... who says cobs ain't full of hot air and farts ? Here's SHYBOY and sidekick Pepsi, 27 in action...... no, I had no control. 

Watch "*"DON'T STOP ME NOW, HAVIN A GOOD TIME !" stars SHYBOY THE GYPSY COB AND PEPSI THE SHETLAND PONY 276" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/BWfIOal1Kcc


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			Oh if only I knew how to add a photo.....suffice to say that Shy caused MAYHEM when he stepped over a jump and just straddled it. It was brilliant, I was laughing my tits off, everyone went into panic mode.... only a COB could be that clever. Now how do I upload photos.......
		
Click to expand...


Some people uploads their pictures in a HHO album, possibly directly from their computer, I don't know, I haven't tried it, but I presume that they can then share them from the album.


You can upload them to Flickr or similar. I have a Flickr account (even though I don't use it much), they have options to copy the image code, and the option which makes it possible for you to post your image on HHO have [ IMG ] (without any space between the brackets and the letters, I have to write it with the space in my reply, otherwise it becomes invisible) in the beginning, and the end. 
Make sure to use preview before posting, so that you can check that you haven't copied a too big version of the image. Flickr have several basic image sizes you can easily choose between, but some of them makes the images too big.


If you have posted the images on Facebook or Twitter, you can do the same as I do with the images I find on Google/Yahoo image searches: 

Right click the image 
Look for something which says Copy Image Address (at least that is what it says for me, but in Swedish)
Left click that option 
Open an Go Advanced reply box on HHO
Find and click the symbol to Insert Image (this adds the image code to the info you copied, which makes the forum know it should be shown as a photo)
Use Ctrl + V to paste the image code.

Preview your reply to make sure that the image shows up, and isn't too large.


Once you've done it successfully a few times, it is really easy. By the way, that is also how I post "my" smileys, I find one I like, copy the image address, and paste it in my replies.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Thankyou so much FL. I'm so used to Twitter, I've LOST how to use forums &#55357;&#56886;


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 December 2017)

Load photo to Facebook, open the photo, press copy. Paste it between 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, no spaces. Boom!

Reply to my post and you'll see how it's done.


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

Argh, me no use Facebook after I was hacked, only Twitter  now (So I'll have a go)


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			HAHAHA... who says cobs ain't full of hot air and farts ? Here's SHYBOY and sidekick Pepsi, 27 in action...... no, I had no control. 

Watch "*"DON'T STOP ME NOW, HAVIN A GOOD TIME !" stars SHYBOY THE GYPSY COB AND PEPSI THE SHETLAND PONY 276" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/BWfIOal1Kcc

Click to expand...


I clicked Go Advanced, and took a screenshot of your reply, added some text explanations, saved it, posted it on my Facebook, and is now copying it in my reply, from my Facebook.  








Remember, the computors we use only does what we tell them, if you don't specifically tell them that you want to show it as an image or video, it will only show it as a clickable internet address. This is how your video will show up, if it says video between the brackets. 


[video=youtube_share;BWfIOal1Kcc]https://youtu.be/BWfIOal1Kcc[/video]


----------



## Shysmum (17 December 2017)

&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; thankyou!!!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; that's my COB!!!! See, they are air charged &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; thankyou!!!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

You're most welcome, I hope you make it work. 

I'm impressed that Cinnamontoast was able to post brackets + img, without spaces inbetween, and yet it didn't become invisible. It always used to become invisible for me, so I learn new things about how this forum works, too.


----------



## Shysmum (18 December 2017)

I am TERRIBLE with technology.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			I am TERRIBLE with technology.
		
Click to expand...


So am I, after many years of owning different computer/laptops, I still consider myself a computer numptie, but when it has been something I really wanted to do on my computer, I can be quite stubborn. Try and fail, try and fail, and try and fail again. Some days I've had to give up, and try again another day. For example, recently I learned how to make one picture of several screenshots, it actually made me feel a little skillful. 

I bought my first mobile phone some months ago, so that it would be easier for my mum to get hold of me if she wanted to. She haven't needed to call me on it yet, which is good, because I still haven't managed to answer a singel call on it. All I've managed to do is either hang up, or send a message that I can't talk at the moment. 
Oh, and when I was trying to switch to a Swedish keyboard on the phone, I first managed to switch to a Punjabi keyboard. Oops!


----------



## Shysmum (18 December 2017)

I'm planning to have French lessons via Skype... just tried it out again with my mum. Hopeless. It's 2017 ! My Twitter account has been spammed, I reported it again today, and they locked my account. I used to run a Facebook mediumship group with 13k members,  that got hacked, nope nowt doing, just gave up. *chuckles*


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 December 2017)

Bonjour, Shysmum. Tu veux que je te parle donc en français??

Rejoin Facebook and follow the J'aime le Français page. I'm forever sending myself photos of their stuff, really useful for sixth form.


----------



## GTRJazz (18 December 2017)

Someone let me ride their Cob once I thought he went Ok


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=271661566282483&set=t.527888236&type=3&theater


----------



## D66 (19 December 2017)

managed to post on the wrong thread !


----------



## Shysmum (19 December 2017)

Thankyou, Ill have a look


----------



## Leo Walker (19 December 2017)

GTRJazz said:



			Someone let me ride their Cob once I thought he went Ok


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=271661566282483&set=t.527888236&type=3&theater

Click to expand...

you need to make the photo public or no one can see it


----------



## AlohaCob (19 December 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Do other countries have cob equivalents? Or are we unique in the way we are oversubscribed with cobs and cobalikes?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you are the only ones so lucky and/or plagued, hehe.  BUT, they have infiltrated even as far as Hawaii!  I bought one 2 months ago from the Big Island and he now lives on Oahu.  There are some on the other islands but I think he is the only one on Oahu for the moment.  They are going to take over the world!  lol


----------



## Shysmum (19 December 2017)

Shyboy is so popular out here in france, a neighbour went out and bought a GYPSY COB ... We always get stopped.. "QUEST CE C'EST "  "IT'S A C O B "  haha !


----------



## Alec Swan (19 December 2017)

Shysmum said:



			Shyboy is so popular out here in france, &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that they eat them,  I suppose?  A strange lot,  the frogs! 

Is there such a book;  How to cook a cob?  If there is,  I'd prefer it in English as my French's a bit rusty! 

Alec.


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			You do realise that they eat them,  I suppose?  A strange lot,  the frogs! 

Is there such a book;  How to cook a cob?  If there is,  I'd prefer it in English as my French's a bit rusty! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Boil in salted water until soft, slather with butter, and eat with a small fork stuck in each end, isn't it?


----------



## only_me (19 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			Boil in salted water until soft, slather with butter, and eat with a small fork stuck in each end, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Small fork? I imagine they might be quite tough so bigger forks may be needed. Don't want to get any stuck in teeth.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (20 December 2017)

You'd need a separate pan though.  If you tried to boil them with the vegetables, you'd return to find they'd all disappeared whilst the cob had mysteriously expanded.


----------



## DabDab (20 December 2017)

I can imagine that cob meat would be terribly fattening...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 December 2017)

tallyho! said:



			Do other countries have cob equivalents? Or are we unique in the way we are oversubscribed with cobs and cobalikes?
		
Click to expand...

What you call Gypsy Cob, is called Tinker over here. So we have Tinkers, but Irish Cobs, and Welsh Cobs is probably the only horses in Sweden, which gets called Cobs. We categorise horses as either Warmbloods, Coldbloods, or Ponies.


----------



## Shysmum (20 December 2017)

ALEC HELLO DEAR FRIEND!!! 

Actually, it's a great leveller to be able to say "HORSE MEAT" to Shy when he's pouncing around. Soon settles down, so don't need to say it too often 

Seriously tho, peeps always stop and chat.. my horsey French is better than any. That said, the heavy horses out here make Shy look PITIFUL...THEY'RE MASSIVE


----------



## D66 (20 December 2017)

only_me said:



			Small fork? I imagine they might be quite tough so bigger forks may be needed. Don't want to get any stuck in teeth.
		
Click to expand...

Pitchforks?!
A cob is also a v large bread roll - it takes a lot of filling. 
Other similarities to the equine variety 1) they don't move of their own volition. 2) it is extremely difficult to get a saddle to fit one.


----------



## cobsarefab (20 December 2017)

D66 said:



			Pitchforks?!
A cob is also a v large bread roll - it takes a lot of filling. 
Other similarities to the equine variety 1) they don't move of their own volition. 2) it is extremely difficult to get a saddle to fit one.
		
Click to expand...

Mine moves of her own volition and the first saddle we tried fitted her. Do you think she's a cob? Could I have been ripped off have I bought a *whispers* warmblood?! 





What do you think


----------



## Shysmum (20 December 2017)

Definitely a COB, and saddlewise, TREELESS ALL THE WAY! Swear by my beloved Barefoot !


----------



## ester (20 December 2017)

she does appear to be looking a bit trim there cobsarefab.... so ermm... well..


----------



## Auslander (20 December 2017)

I'm a bit worried. Alf is trying very hard to turn into a cob. His mane appears to have grown 6 inches since I told him he was retired, and he has feathers...

Standards must be upheld - he's coming in at the weekend for an anti-cob session.


----------



## cobsarefab (20 December 2017)

Auslander said:



			I'm a bit worried. Alf is trying very hard to turn into a cob. His mane appears to have grown 6 inches since I told him he was retired, and he has feathers...

Standards must be upheld - he's coming in at the weekend for an anti-cob session.
		
Click to expand...

There's only one way to prove a true cob by there:


----------



## ester (21 December 2017)

oh phew!


----------



## sarahann1 (14 July 2018)

Bumpdiddlyump


----------



## meleeka (14 July 2018)

As this has been bumped Ill tell you.
The other day I fancied taking my cob for a hack so I got him in, chucked his tack on and off we went on our own. It was only a short hack but he was foot perfect and willing. 
Nothing odd about that except when you consider he hasnt done anything, not even left the yard for 4 years &#128563;. 

Thats why I own a cob &#128512;


----------



## only_me (14 July 2018)

meleeka said:



			As this has been bumped I&#8217;ll tell you.
The other day I fancied taking my cob for a hack so I got him in, chucked his tack on and off we went on our own. It was only a short hack but he was foot perfect and willing. 
Nothing odd about that except when you consider he hasn&#8217;t done anything, not even left the yard for 4 years &#55357;&#56883;. 

That&#8217;s why I own a cob &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

He was probably too busy concentrating on eyeing up new places to nap at and eat fresh grass. Gotta Scout the area first to find the best places to picnic.


----------



## Berpisc (14 July 2018)

cobsarefab said:



			There's only one way to prove a true cob by there: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

But..but my old resident cob's moustache has worn off, does that mean he might have turned into a warmblood??


----------



## cobsarefab (14 July 2018)

Berpisc said:



			But..but my old resident cob's moustache has worn off, does that mean he might have turned into a warmblood??
		
Click to expand...

Are there any other symptoms?
Loss of appetite, increased vet bills and sick notes etc?


----------



## palterwell (14 July 2018)

My young cob has no moustache, this month we have had large vets bills . Does he qualify as a warmblood ?


----------



## meleeka (14 July 2018)

palterwell said:



			My young cob has no moustache, this month we have had large vets bills . Does he qualify as a warmblood ?
		
Click to expand...

I think you were missold. Did you see its parents?!

My cob has no moustache either but only because hes worn it off on the mud trying to find food because hes starving. He has a large ribcage so it fools people.


----------



## palterwell (14 July 2018)

I&#8217;ve known him since he was born, his mum has a big moustache and is 13.2 Dad is now deceased so I don&#8217;t know if he had a &#8216;tache, he was 12.2. Foal is now 15.2


----------



## cobsarefab (14 July 2018)

palterwell said:



			I&#8217;ve known him since he was born, his mum has a big moustache and is 13.2 Dad is now deceased so I don&#8217;t know if he had a &#8216;tache, he was 12.2. Foal is now 15.2
		
Click to expand...

Definately a confused warmblood! You miss feed him turmeric AT ONCE!! For his inner dressage horse to bloom.


----------



## palterwell (14 July 2018)

No need for Turmeric his inner Dressage horse is already blooming !


----------



## Mule (14 July 2018)

My supposed 'sport horse' sprouted a suspiciously cob- like mustache last winter. I think it's kind of cute


----------



## Shilasdair (17 April 2019)

Just thought I'd dust this thread down, empty the nets...


----------



## Tihamandturkey (17 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Just thought I'd dust this thread down, empty the nets...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£


----------



## albeg (17 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Just thought I'd dust this thread down, empty the nets...
		
Click to expand...

Surely the nets need refilling after the cobs have scoffed their contents...? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## meleeka (18 April 2019)

albeg said:



			Surely the nets need refilling after the cobs have scoffed their contents...? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never emptied a net. Iâ€™d have to call the vet if there was any left over ðŸ˜±


----------



## Gloi (18 April 2019)

albeg said:



			Surely the nets need refilling after the cobs have scoffed their contents...? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

A proper cob would have eaten the net as well.


----------



## DabDab (18 April 2019)

Quick note: cobs are not actually a breed you know, nor really a 'type'. It's just a general descriptive term for a horse that is too short and too fat.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 April 2019)

Don't tell my 16.2hh cob that she's too short please! Not sure she counts as a "proper" cob though as she has no moustache. She does have an impressive beard which she is very precious about though.  And she is definitely too fat despite me clearly starving her (according to her).


----------



## DabDab (18 April 2019)

PapaverFollis said:



			Don't tell my 16.2hh cob that she's too short please! Not sure she counts as a "proper" cob though as she has no moustache. She does have an impressive beard which she is very precious about though.  And she is definitely too fat despite me clearly starving her (according to her).
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a cob...probably just a fat draught - maybe try getting her a plough to pull?


----------



## ycbm (18 April 2019)

DabDab said:



			Quick note: cobs are not actually a breed you know, nor really a 'type'. It's just a general descriptive term for a horse that is too short and too fat.
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## tallyho! (18 April 2019)

PapaverFollis said:



			Don't tell my 16.2hh cob that she's too short please! Not sure she counts as a "proper" cob though as she has no moustache. She does have an impressive beard which she is very precious about though.  And she is definitely too fat despite me clearly starving her (according to her).
		
Click to expand...

Horses pretending to be cobs... whatever next?


----------



## tallyho! (18 April 2019)

How many cobs does it take to change a lightbulb?

Cob: lightbulb? What lightbulb?


----------



## D66 (18 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Horses pretending to be cobs... whatever next?
		
Click to expand...

It might just be standing in a hole in the ground.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 April 2019)

well it made me look and I haven't been in here for ages


----------



## only_me (18 April 2019)

D66 said:



			It might just be standing in a hole in the ground.
		
Click to expand...

A true cob wouldnâ€™t be able to get feet into a hole. They create ditches with theirs.


----------



## Mrs B (18 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Just thought I'd dust this thread down, empty the nets...
		
Click to expand...

What-ho your Evilness! How's tricks? 
Nothing like a good Spring clean, even in Hades ...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 April 2019)

I bought a cob on your recommendation Shils but although she has fluffy leg warmers and a long my little pony mane she doesn't have a moustache and has been know to leave hay in her haynets. Have I been conned?  Also it seems she can trot.....


----------



## Shilasdair (18 April 2019)

I didn't say they _couldn't_ trot, ElleSkywalker, I just said you'd _wish they hadn't_ as it's so hideous an experience both for rider and spectator.
And probably the fat lardy cob, too.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 April 2019)

Mrs B said:



			What-ho your Evilness! How's tricks?
Nothing like a good Spring clean, even in Hades ...
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mrs B - tricks remain evil - and Hades does need a hoover run round to catch all those burnt out embers.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I didn't say they _couldn't_ trot, ElleSkywalker, I just said you'd _wish they hadn't_ as it's so hideous an experience both for rider and spectator.
And probably the fat lardy cob, too.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing I got her as I can no longer rise to the trot (gammy knee). The little b*gger even managed a few strides of canter last week. I've been duped haven't I ðŸ˜­








ðŸ˜


----------



## Shilasdair (18 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			That's the thing I got her as I can no longer rise to the trot (gammy knee). The little b*gger even managed a few strides of canter last week. I've been duped haven't I ðŸ˜­

ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like a horrible experience for both you and the cob.   Can't you divorce?  I'm trying to divorce my two field slobs (they call themselves 'ornamental' rather than my preferred 'useless' )


----------



## spamiad (18 April 2019)

I'm sure Ben hobiday has a cob, badminton, etc.

Horses for courses I think, I've had some very talented little cobs, both affiliated dressage and bsja, and could hold their own, cheap to keep, not very often sick or sorry, and they are still sane enough to leave a week and get back on.

Most of us have to work full time for a living to keep our horses, we cannot afford full livery or indoor schools, and some will have family to look after too, a good cob is worth it's weight in gold to a lot of people out there.

I've had everything from cobs, tb's,  Irish sports horses ( some of those are Heinz 57 too) warmbloods, and they have all had their quirks up sides and down sides.

I lost my so called cob last year, at 6, sports horse passport green book no breeding recorded but didn't find out she was ID cross some sort of pony, cobs can be at sort of breeding and I will have one one day when my leg has healed 

Super cob


----------



## Auslander (18 April 2019)

spamiad said:



			I'm sure Ben hobiday has a cob, badminton, etc.

Horses for courses I think, I've had some very talented little cobs, both affiliated dressage and bsja, and could hold their own, cheap to keep, not very often sick or sorry, and they are still sane enough to leave a week and get back on.

Most of us have to work full time for a living to keep our horses, we cannot afford full livery or indoor schools, and some will have family to look after too, a good cob is worth it's weight in gold to a lot of people out there.

I've had everything from cobs, tb's,  Irish sports horses ( some of those are Heinz 57 too) warmbloods, and they have all had their quirks up sides and down sides.

I lost my so called cob last year, at 6, sports horse passport green book no breeding recorded but didn't find out she was ID cross some sort of pony, cobs can be at sort of breeding and I will have one one day when my leg has healed

Super cob
		
Click to expand...

You need to read the thread!


----------



## Gloi (18 April 2019)

A cob I had in the past leaned over the dividing wall and pulled out the folded up bath towel that the owner of the horse had been using to pad out the surcingle over the rug (see this was in the olden days  ) and ate it. I know he had eaten it because it was missing and I found a bit of chewed towel hem in his bed. Made a change from eating his bedding I suppose.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 April 2019)

Auslander said:



			You need to read the thread!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I can't believe that people post on this thread without being fully informed by reading it.  *All* of it.


----------



## Shilasdair (18 April 2019)

Gloi said:



			A cob I had in the past leaned over the dividing wall and pulled out the folded up bath towel that the owner of the horse had been using to pad out the surcingle over the rug (see this was in the olden days  ) and ate it. I know he had eaten it because it was missing and I found a bit of chewed towel hem in his bed. Made a change from eating his bedding I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Did this 'cob' say 'Moooo' a lot?   It could have been bovine...an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Shady (18 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I didn't say they _couldn't_ trot, ElleSkywalker, I just said you'd _wish they hadn't_ as it's so hideous an experience both for rider and spectator.
And probably the fat lardy cob, too.
		
Click to expand...

I find them excellent for testing the efficiency of a new bra


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2019)

Ben Hobday didnâ€™t have a cob, he had a carthorse, slippery slope I grant you ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜

I feel qualified to say this as I also own a carthorse aspiring eventer


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 April 2019)

Shady said:



			I find them excellent for testing the efficiency of a new bra

Click to expand...

Another reason to never venture out of walk. My boobholders just can't cope.



Shilasdair said:



			This sounds like a horrible experience for both you and the cob.   Can't you divorce?  I'm trying to divorce my two field slobs (they call themselves 'ornamental' rather than my preferred 'useless' )
		
Click to expand...

I would but my Shetland really really loves her and quite frankly am terrified  to unleash the wrath of something that can cheerfully take me out at the knees.......


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 April 2019)

Mine bloody tried! Three nets, including a trickle net, with huge holes in overnight. Little swine!


----------



## only_me (18 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I would but my Shetland really really loves her and quite frankly am terrified  to unleash the wrath of something that can cheerfully take me out at the knees.......
		
Click to expand...

Please god donâ€™t put a Shetland with a cob - theyâ€™d team up to take over the world and eat the years worth of hay in one go.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 April 2019)

My cob is frightened of shetlands. Good job he was in today for vax: there were 2 escapees in the geldingsâ€™ field that the ym had to rugby tackle to take home to a private house round the corner. Mini cob demons, they would have terrorised him!


----------



## Frumpoon (18 April 2019)

A 9 year thread??????


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 April 2019)

Frumpoon said:



			A 9 year thread??????
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the thread that keeps on giving.ðŸ˜‚ Probably cos you can take the piss out of cobs endlessly, mostly cos thereâ€™s just so damn much of them! ðŸ´


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 April 2019)

only_me said:



			Please god donâ€™t put a Shetland with a cob - theyâ€™d team up to take over the world and eat the years worth of hay in one go.
		
Click to expand...

It's too late for me, they've already teamed  up but the rest of you save  yourselves!


----------



## Frumpoon (18 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Itâ€™s the thread that keeps on giving.ðŸ˜‚ Probably cos you can take the piss out of cobs endlessly, mostly cos thereâ€™s just so damn much of them! ðŸ´
		
Click to expand...

It's baffling...apparently people breed them deliberately too


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 April 2019)

Blimey, really? Why?! ðŸ˜ðŸ„ That last emoji is my cob, heâ€™s about the same shape and size currently.


----------



## Frumpoon (18 April 2019)

The end of the world is coming and we may run out of firewood


----------



## only_me (18 April 2019)

Frumpoon said:



			It's baffling...apparently people breed them deliberately too
		
Click to expand...

And now they come in bigger sizes - riders must have the John Wayne gait after riding them.


----------



## GTRJazz (19 April 2019)

I have a Cob he gets me the sympathy vote every time when you see an old bloke on a Cob give up you will never win.


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Yes - I can't believe that people post on this thread without being fully informed by reading it.  *All* of it.


Click to expand...

All THREE THOUSAND and odd comments... maybe I'll find time for it over the weekend.

tl;dr

I've only ridden one cob, a Normandy, he was OK, but a bit of a bugger to get going. And he was a bit of a vandal: he smashed up the feed trough in the corner of his stable. It was concrete.


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2019)

Frumpoon said:



			The end of the world is coming and we may run out of firewood
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ycbm (19 April 2019)

GTRJazz said:



			I have a Cob he gets me the sympathy vote every time when you see an old bloke on a Cob give up you will never win.
		
Click to expand...


Reverse dorsal stripe?  Lovely picture.


----------



## GTRJazz (19 April 2019)

And Tri-Color the loaner makes him look better


----------



## Peter7917 (19 April 2019)

depends on the cob, a nice welsh cob, yes please. one of these hairy, coloured things you see all over dragon driving, no thanks.


----------



## Mrs B (19 April 2019)

Frumpoon said:



			A 9 year thread??????
		
Click to expand...

Yup! It's become the equivalent of a rather worn, slightly tatty but nevertheless favoured Christmas decoration ... periodically, out it comes, gets a quick brush over the dustiest bits and booted up and down the Forum to see how many people it can lightly annoy on the way.

I would say it was like a rather worn, slightly tatty but nevertheless favoured cob, but at least this thread actually moves occasionally.


----------



## albeg (19 April 2019)

Mrs B said:



			Yup! It's become the equivalent of a rather worn, slightly tatty but nevertheless favoured Christmas decoration ... periodically, out it comes, gets a quick brush over the dustiest bits and booted up and down the Forum to see how many people it can lightly annoy on the way.

I would say it was like a rather worn, slightly tatty but nevertheless favoured cob, but at least this thread actually moves occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

Much like the tatty cob, when you feed the thread it temporarily moves, then slows back down to a stop until the next offering of fresh feed (posters) ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Gazen (19 April 2019)

Help!  The coblets are moulting, their stables look like they have been hit by a blizzard and so does my hallway at home, and all my clothes.


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 April 2019)

glitterfuzz said:



			Porsches go fast, dont like those either! 

Click to expand...

Oh, that reminds me.

What's the difference bewteen a cob and a Porsche?



Spoiler



With a cob, the arsehole is behind.


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2019)

GTRJazz said:



			I have a Cob he gets me the sympathy vote every time when you see an old bloke on a Cob give up you will never win.
		
Click to expand...




Keith_Beef said:



			All THREE THOUSAND and odd comments... maybe I'll find time for it over the weekend.

tl;dr

I've only ridden one cob, a Normandy, he was OK, but a bit of a bugger to get going. And he was a bit of a vandal: he smashed up the feed trough in the corner of his stable. It was concrete.
		
Click to expand...

confirmed cob.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 April 2019)

Peter7917 said:



			depends on the cob, a nice welsh cob, yes please. one of these hairy, coloured things you see all over dragon driving, no thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, rude! My hairy coloured thing cleans up very well (although he tried to eat the soap one time, it was ph neutral, so probably about as bland as some of the feeds Iâ€™ve seen) and qualified for big important stuff in his hey day. Now heâ€™s pretty much retired, he probably does fit the Dragon Driving profile! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bob notacob (20 April 2019)

Spring is here again and the Bridlepaths will be jam packed with warm bloods and sports horses stuck behind a slow moving Cob.The Equestrian equivalent of a battered old Vauxhall victor towing a caravan .


----------



## GTRJazz (20 April 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Spring is here again and the Bridlepaths will be jam packed with warm bloods and sports horses stuck behind a slow moving Cob.The Equestrian equivalent of a battered old Vauxhall victor towing a caravan .
		
Click to expand...

I often find a Warmblood or Thoroughbred tucked behind the cob with plenty of room to pass, makes me feel like a nursery teacher leading children passed the scary things in life.


----------



## Bob notacob (20 April 2019)

GTRJazz said:



			I often find a Warmblood or Thoroughbred tucked behind the cob with plenty of room to pass, makes me feel like a nursery teacher leading children passed the scary things in life.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you didnt include sports horses ,if there was even an inch of room they would hurtle past ,hoof pressed hard on the horn .My Irish draught has even been known to shove reluctant cobs into water complexes just to clear the way.


----------



## Gloi (20 April 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Glad you didnt include sports horses ,if there was even an inch of room they would hurtle past ,hoof pressed hard on the horn .My Irish draught has even been known to shove reluctant cobs into water complexes just to clear the way.
		
Click to expand...

An inch of room! There is never an inch of room to get past a cob's giant arse.


----------



## Bob notacob (20 April 2019)

Gloi said:



			An inch of room! There is never an inch of room to get past a cob's giant arse.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me on this ,when an Irish draught side swipes a slow cob its the kind of event that physicists have been watching for with the large hadron coilider at cern .


----------



## catkin (21 April 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Trust me on this ,when an Irish draught side swipes a slow cob its the kind of event that physicists have been watching for with the large hadron coilider at cern .
		
Click to expand...

Depends upon the cob and the angle of contact  
All that cobby bulk applied at the right angle and boom, over goes the target .


We had a hunting cob who could tip 16.2s into hedges if she thought they were going to get in front (OK - so not quite your typical cob as she was very very speedy  )


----------



## cobgoblin (21 April 2019)

My cob ate a sports horse.


----------



## GTRJazz (21 April 2019)

He likes a canter can jump well too


----------



## tallyho! (21 April 2019)

Videos of cobs moving like that should come with a decibel warning. Cob hooves are thunderous and have been known to damage even the least sensitive ears.


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Videos of cobs moving like that should come with a decibel warning. Cob hooves are thunderous and have been known to damage even the least sensitive ears.
		
Click to expand...

I've put the call into environmental health.


----------



## Penny Less (21 April 2019)

That is patently not a cob it didnt put its head down once to snatch a mouthful, even stubble is not usually safe


----------



## GTRJazz (21 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Videos of cobs moving like that should come with a decibel warning. Cob hooves are thunderous and have been known to damage even the least sensitive ears.
		
Click to expand...




DabDab said:



			I've put the call into environmental health.
		
Click to expand...

Environmental health wont help you its moles you have all over your field, but we have none all gone away.


----------



## GTRJazz (21 April 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Glad you didnt include sports horses ,if there was even an inch of room they would hurtle past ,hoof pressed hard on the horn .My Irish draught has even been known to shove reluctant cobs into water complexes just to clear the way.
		
Click to expand...

Although slightly ungainly on land Sammy cuts through the water like a seal


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2019)

GTRJazz said:



			Although slightly ungainly on land Sammy cuts through the water like a seal


View attachment 31750

Click to expand...

 look at that tidal wave! Do cob riders get charged extra at xc courses to cover the management having to refill the water complexes after each cob visit?


----------



## GTRJazz (22 April 2019)

DabDab said:



 look at that tidal wave! Do cob riders get charged extra at xc courses to cover the management having to refill the water complexes after each cob visit?
		
Click to expand...

Badminton do not charge but Burghley do but only on the International course


----------



## cobgoblin (22 April 2019)

As a point of interest.... Because I've never tried... Do cobs sink in water? Or does the gas keep them afloat?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			As a point of interest.... Because I've never tried... Do cobs sink in water? Or does the gas keep them afloat?
		
Click to expand...


PMSL!!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			As a point of interest.... Because I've never tried... Do cobs sink in water? Or does the gas keep them afloat?
		
Click to expand...

That sound like a challenge in the name of science.......Oh cobbler......fancy a dip

Place your bets people ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 April 2019)

If it floats it is a cob, if it drowns it wasn't?


----------



## cobgoblin (22 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			That sound like a challenge in the name of science.......Oh cobbler......fancy a dip

Place your bets people ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


I reckon floating whilst travelling in an ever decreasing circle.... With a loud fart noise.... Then sinking!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2019)

I wonder if the feather floofication would make a difference?  A proper floofy cobbler may sink due to the weight of wet feathers but a clipped one might float? ðŸ¤”


----------



## albeg (22 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I wonder if the feather *wffwctvqpuld* make a difference?  A proper floofy cobbler may sink due to the weight of wet feathers but a clipped one might float? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Did a cob sit on you while you were typing?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 April 2019)

albeg said:



			Did a cob sit on you while you were typing?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ wouldn't be able to type a thing if cobbler sat on me. Pancake.


----------



## Gloi (22 April 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			As a point of interest.... Because I've never tried... Do cobs sink in water? Or does the gas keep them afloat?
		
Click to expand...

The fat will keep them afloat, they'll bob like a cork.  They might float arse end up though due to the extra fat there. They could keep a few cobs on a ship to use as life boats.


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I wonder if the feather floofication would make a difference?  A proper floofy cobbler may sink due to the weight of wet feathers but a clipped one might float? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

You see, I think cobs would sink unless they had feathers (it's not just that fat it's the sheer amount of hay, lightbulbs, buckets, washing etc in the belly) the only floating mechanism would be the feathers by way of trapping air. Technically the body would submerge enough, until the feathers (being lighter in water, despite being disproportionate hoof size) would flip the cob upside down, fully submerged with the only visible element being the hooves, gently paddling towards land.


----------



## Yardbird (22 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			PMSL!!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Cobs displace water, the water scatters and the cob remains dry


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2019)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I wonder if the feather floofication would make a difference?  A proper floofy cobbler may sink due to the weight of wet feathers but a clipped one might float? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Or the feather might spread out like a sail, thereby keeping coblet afloat. Or just as tallyho says. *Nods wisely*



Gloi said:



			The fat will keep them afloat, they'll bob like a cork.  They might float arse end up though due to the extra fat there. They could keep a few cobs on a ship to use as life boats.
		
Click to expand...

Like those balloon animal cartoons? Superb! I imagine a cob in the water being like the alligator in this video.


----------



## ihatework (22 April 2019)

Yardbird said:



			Cobs displace water, the water scatters and the cob remains dry
		
Click to expand...

Do we need to put out a Tsunami warning?


----------



## D66 (22 April 2019)

Yardbird said:



			Cobs displace water, the water scatters and the cob remains dry
		
Click to expand...

Whereas in mud, the average cob appears totally Mudaphilic, attracting 100% of the soil in itâ€™s field to its fur within 10 min of being turned out.


----------



## GTRJazz (22 April 2019)

Sammy the majestic Cob promenading in the field with his field mate a Irish Draught,
my other horse who he bosses around 


	
	





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## GTRJazz (22 April 2019)

Everyone knows Cobs walk on water quote  
Archimedes principle
In simple terms, the principle states that the buoyant force (Fb) on an *object* is equal to the weight of the fluid displaced by the *object*, or the density (Ï) of the fluid multiplied by the submerged volume (V) times the gravity (g) or Fb = Ï x g x V. Thus, among completely submerged objects with equal masses, objects ...
 if something weigh less than the amount of water it displaces it will float.
( In this case big Cob hooves)


----------



## Bob notacob (22 April 2019)

D66 said:



			Whereas in mud, the average cob appears totally Mudaphilic, attracting 100% of the soil in itâ€™s field to its fur within 10 min of being turned out.
		
Click to expand...

BBC plan to make a new episode of "river Monsters" Fishing for cobs with a carrot tied to the line. Sounds Highly dangerous!!!!!


----------



## Peter7917 (24 April 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Ooh, rude! My hairy coloured thing cleans up very well (although he tried to eat the soap one time, it was ph neutral, so probably about as bland as some of the feeds Iâ€™ve seen) and qualified for big important stuff in his hey day. Now heâ€™s pretty much retired, he probably does fit the Dragon Driving profile! ðŸ˜€
View attachment 31716

Click to expand...


Noooo, hes no dragon driving cob!


----------



## Yardbird (24 April 2019)

Have we as yet discussed cob tail hair ,and how fast it grows and how difficult it is to cut even with a good pair of scissors. I think it is made of steel wool.Cobs are good at 2 things, eating and growing hair.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (24 April 2019)

Yardbird said:



			Have we as yet discussed cob tail hair ,and how fast it grows and how difficult it is to cut even with a good pair of scissors. I think it is made of steel wool.Cobs are good at 2 things, eating and growing hair.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly described!
My cob is amazing at growing hair and eating! My clippers blunt within 2 uses of clipping him out, yet I can clip my other one 20 times before they blunt!


----------



## cobgoblin (24 April 2019)

Yardbird said:



			Have we as yet discussed cob tail hair ,and how fast it grows and how difficult it is to cut even with a good pair of scissors. I think it is made of steel wool.Cobs are good at 2 things, eating and growing hair.
		
Click to expand...


Chainsaw!


----------



## Auslander (24 April 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			Chainsaw!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you've spelt your username wrong. Shouldn't it be Cobgobbling?


----------



## cobgoblin (24 April 2019)

Auslander said:



			I'm sure you've spelt your username wrong. Shouldn't it be Cobgobbling?
		
Click to expand...


I can assure you I am not eating anything at the moment.


----------



## Gloi (24 April 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			I can assure you I am not eating anything at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I bet the cob is though


----------



## GTRJazz (25 April 2019)

Shoeing time


----------



## ycbm (25 April 2019)

It's very windy living on a hilltop. My appy is missing my cob, he was a handy wind break.


----------



## Gloi (25 April 2019)

ycbm said:



			It's very windy living on a hilltop. My appy is missing my cob, he was a handy wind break.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that the cob would be providing the wind


----------



## Penny Less (25 April 2019)

This is a golden opportunity for someone to produce a series of birthday cards cob related, as the pictures conjured up by the remarks on this th read are brilliant!  Not me though I havent a crafty / artistic bone in my body


----------



## Bob notacob (25 April 2019)

Penny Less said:



			This is a golden opportunity for someone to produce a series of birthday cards cob related, as the pictures conjured up by the remarks on this th read are brilliant!  Not me though I havent a crafty / artistic bone in my body
		
Click to expand...

i would buy them


----------



## Merrymoles (25 April 2019)

Just to point out that my cob's former job was educating wussy eventers about going into water - seriously! It was obviously his water-displacing properties wot did it!


----------



## only_me (25 April 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			Just to point out that my cob's former job was educating wussy eventers about going into water - seriously! It was obviously his water-displacing properties wot did it!
		
Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s smart of the eventers - any horse eating animals in the water would attack the cob first, then after eating the cob theyâ€™d be so full that the eventers can pass through water safely.

Or, the cob tests the depth of water first, too deep and the eventers can jump onto the cobâ€™s back which acts as a barge.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 April 2019)

only_me said:



			Or, the cob tests the depth of water first, too deep and the eventers can jump onto the cobâ€™s back which acts as a barge.
		
Click to expand...

Due to the wide flat back, virtually impossible to fit a saddle to.


----------



## Shilasdair (25 April 2019)

Penny Less said:



			This is a golden opportunity for someone to produce a series of birthday cards cob related, as the pictures conjured up by the remarks on this th read are brilliant!  Not me though I havent a crafty / artistic bone in my body
		
Click to expand...

Half a million views this thread has received - have I been given my fee from HHO?    No, I haven't!  
And now you want to harvest further cob cartoon card cash for HHO from my original idea!

(I admit I'm surprised I've never been banned from HHO - not even a temporary 'holiday').


----------



## Frumpoon (25 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Half a million views this thread has received - have I been given my fee from HHO?    No, I haven't!  
And now you want to harvest further cob cartoon card cash for HHO from my original idea!

(I admit I'm surprised I've never been banned from HHO - not even a temporary 'holiday').
		
Click to expand...

Not trying hard enough.....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			(I admit I'm surprised I've never been banned from HHO - not even a temporary 'holiday').
		
Click to expand...

Stop showing off! ðŸ¤£


----------



## tallyho! (25 April 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Half a million views this thread has received - have I been given my fee from HHO?    No, I haven't!  
And now you want to harvest further cob cartoon card cash for HHO from my original idea!

(I admit I'm surprised I've never been banned from HHO - not even a temporary 'holiday').
		
Click to expand...

Time for a new thread?


----------



## Auslander (17 July 2019)

Have we figured it out yet?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (17 July 2019)

I definitely haven't ðŸ˜…


----------



## JFTDWS (17 July 2019)

One presumes they're currently preparing to feed their children though the long, cold post-Brexit winter...


----------



## only_me (17 July 2019)

Theyâ€™re probably all still out trying to catch them from this morning as their cobs tanked the fencing out of their starvation patches into the normal field ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Gloi (17 July 2019)

Coloured cobs are being secretly bred by the owners of shampoo/stain remover/detangler/scabby leg cream companies as a way to vastly increase the sales of their products.


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2019)

Symptom of underlying disease. Perhaps properhorseophobia?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 July 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Symptom of underlying disease. Perhaps properhorseophobia?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it's a selfharmingvetsbestfriendskinnyleggedhorseophobia ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2019)

Yay! Got one! ðŸ˜


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 July 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Yay! Got one! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I've been captured a few times on this thread ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ but......Cobs Rule....shit ðŸ¤ðŸ¤ðŸ¤ðŸ¤ðŸ¤ðŸ¤ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## tallyho! (18 July 2019)

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ» they certainly shit alright.


----------



## OldNag (18 July 2019)

tallyho! said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ» they certainly shit alright.
		
Click to expand...

They do indeed ... because they eat so much


----------



## Fairynuff (19 July 2019)

good lord ! Is this post still going on ? Hi Shils  Long time no see !


----------



## Fransurrey (19 July 2019)

I finally got one. Great big clumsy thing. Can bloody shift when he wants to, though, as I found out the other week when a cyclist popped out from a side track and I was left in mid air, in an "Oh f***" moment. He is self-cleaning, though. I can bathe him, watch him roll himself two-tone, then go up a few hours later and he's sparkly white again! We call him Persil horse. He's not flat backed, either. I can't decide if he's still under muscled (only just turned 6) or if that's what slim cobs look like (I've managed to keep him quite trim). He also doesn't appreciate he's a horse, not a pony and likes to go up and down steep mountain bike tracks - he's rather agile, despite dinner plate feet!

He is like a cat with a tin opener, though. Deaf to everything, but if I open the door to the feed store, he goes from 0-60 at the bottom of the hill and voom! There he is. I have to sneak in like a burglar and hope he doesn't look up, or I have to shut myself in to make up feeds. 

No idea why i bought him. Never wanted a white feathered horse. Ho hum.


----------



## Berpisc (19 July 2019)

Good to see this thread again, cheers me up.


----------



## Shilasdair (19 July 2019)

Fairynuff said:



			good lord ! Is this post still going on ? Hi Shils  Long time no see !
		
Click to expand...

I feel that I meet you often in another realm.

Cobs, urgh, don't they make your skin crawl?


----------



## tallyho! (19 July 2019)

Fransurrey said:



			I finally got one. Great big clumsy thing. Can bloody shift when he wants to, though, as I found out the other week when a cyclist popped out from a side track and I was left in mid air, in an "Oh f***" moment. He is self-cleaning, though. I can bathe him, watch him roll himself two-tone, then go up a few hours later and he's sparkly white again! We call him Persil horse. He's not flat backed, either. I can't decide if he's still under muscled (only just turned 6) or if that's what slim cobs look like (I've managed to keep him quite trim). He also doesn't appreciate he's a horse, not a pony and likes to go up and down steep mountain bike tracks - he's rather agile, despite dinner plate feet!

He is like a cat with a tin opener, though. Deaf to everything, but if I open the door to the feed store, he goes from 0-60 at the bottom of the hill and voom! There he is. I have to sneak in like a burglar and hope he doesn't look up, or I have to shut myself in to make up feeds.

No idea why i bought him. Never wanted a white feathered horse. Ho hum.
		
Click to expand...

Despair. Another succumbs to the dreadful illness. 

We wish you well Fransurrey. We wish you well. Get well soon dear one.


----------



## cobgoblin (19 July 2019)

Fransurrey said:



			I finally got one. Great big clumsy thing. Can bloody shift when he wants to, though, as I found out the other week when a cyclist popped out from a side track and I was left in mid air, in an "Oh f***" moment. He is self-cleaning, though. I can bathe him, watch him roll himself two-tone, then go up a few hours later and he's sparkly white again! We call him Persil horse. He's not flat backed, either. I can't decide if he's still under muscled (only just turned 6) or if that's what slim cobs look like (I've managed to keep him quite trim). He also doesn't appreciate he's a horse, not a pony and likes to go up and down steep mountain bike tracks - he's rather agile, despite dinner plate feet!

He is like a cat with a tin opener, though. Deaf to everything, but if I open the door to the feed store, he goes from 0-60 at the bottom of the hill and voom! There he is. I have to sneak in like a burglar and hope he doesn't look up, or I have to shut myself in to make up feeds. 

No idea why i bought him. Never wanted a white feathered horse. Ho hum.
		
Click to expand...


Had he cloaked himself as a bay sports horse?

Not many people know that cobs have cloaking abilities... How do you think so many of us end up with them?

.


----------



## Mule (19 July 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			Had he cloaked himself as a bay sports horse?

Not many people know that cobs have cloaking abilities... How do you think so many of us end up with them?

.
		
Click to expand...

I have one of those. Mine uses the cunning disguise of a fleabitten grey sport horse. His dinner plate hooves were the first clueðŸ§ His cover has since been completely blown...


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2019)

Disappointing. No wrigglers.
Has everybody finally realised that cobs are only (un)fit for a few things, none of which involve straddling the damn things


----------



## Mule (19 July 2019)

Auslander said:



			Disappointing. No wrigglers.
Has everybody finally realised that cobs are only (un)fit for a few things, none of which involve straddling the damn things
		
Click to expand...

It seems so


----------



## albeg (19 July 2019)

Auslander said:



			Disappointing. No wrigglers.
Has everybody finally realised that cobs are only (un)fit for a few things, none of which involve straddling the damn things
		
Click to expand...

Give it a few weeks, there will be fresh bait... I mean new members...


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2019)

Would it be cheating if I were to go and find a cob group on Facebook, and post the link to this thread?


----------



## Shilasdair (19 July 2019)

Do it, do it, do it.


----------



## Mule (19 July 2019)

Auslander said:



			Would it be cheating if I were to go and find a cob group on Facebook, and post the link to this thread?
		
Click to expand...

Hehehe that would be good. I dare you


----------



## blitznbobs (19 July 2019)

Because they have a lot of skin?


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2019)

Hmm. Found a group called "Cob Lovers", but it only has 37 members. Funny that


----------



## albeg (19 July 2019)

Auslander said:



			Hmm. Found a group called "Cob Lovers", but it only has 37 members. Funny that
		
Click to expand...

The rest have probably had their computers/tablets/phones eaten...


----------



## Mule (19 July 2019)

blitznbobs said:



			Because they have a lot of skin?
		
Click to expand...

I think with a bit of creativity we could merge the cob and novice rider/sycophant skin wearing threadsðŸ¤”


----------



## blitznbobs (19 July 2019)

mule said:



			I think with a bit of creativity we could merge the cob and novice rider/sycophant skin wearing threadsðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was what I just did ....ðŸ¤”


----------



## Mule (19 July 2019)

blitznbobs said:



			I thought that was what I just did ....ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to expand the process


----------



## Mrs B (19 July 2019)

Cobs said:
			
		


			Think you'll find that's just Hades Lice, much as I'd like to agree with you ...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fairynuff (20 July 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I feel that I meet you often in another realm.

Cobs, urgh, don't they make your skin crawl?  

Click to expand...

 I gave mine back


----------



## Auslander (12 December 2019)

I think it's time this had a little festive dust-off.
So - how are all the bucket footed hairy things?


----------



## OldNag (12 December 2019)

They are all up to the eyes in mud and causing their owners much grief because of all the feather.

Woe betide any cob owner who is feeding their cob hay ad lib at the moment ..... probably getting through a Heston  a day.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 December 2019)

Won't somebody think of the poor cob owners at Christmas - fat horses hogging down on mountains of hay, while their poor impoverished owners sit down to their Christmas dinner of beans on toast in their dark, cold houses where they can't even afford to put on the heating...


----------



## hollyandivy123 (12 December 2019)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Won't somebody think of the poor cob owners at Christmas - fat horses hogging down on mountains of hay, while their poor impoverished owners sit down to their Christmas dinner of beans on toast in their dark, cold houses where they can't even afford to put on the heating...
		
Click to expand...

in the olden days the farmers lived above the cows..........split level housing again might be the answer..........hairy hot air below rising whilst you eat your beans!


----------



## Gloi (12 December 2019)

I could have done with a cob today. I needed to shelter from the rain and a large cob belly would have worked fine.


----------



## Merrymoles (12 December 2019)

It's not a good time to ask. Bucket-footed cob may have done a tendon and the vet is struggling to get good enough scans because of the excess hairiness and thick skin - he is very nice but he does keep saying it would be much easier with a TB...

I, on the other hand, am worried that bucket-footed cob may be out of action for a long time or, worse, unable to bravely lead "normal horses" through the doom that is water. or even worse, not come home after surgery to gurn and lick my coat.


----------



## Berpisc (12 December 2019)

hollyandivy123 said:



			in the olden days the farmers lived above the cows..........split level housing again might be the answer..........hairy hot air below rising whilst you eat your beans!
		
Click to expand...

Its what the hot air might consist of which could be a hazard.


----------



## Shilasdair (12 December 2019)

I quite fancy a cob for Christmas.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (12 December 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I quite fancy a cob for Christmas.   

Click to expand...

remember a "cob" is for life not just for Christmas


----------



## Shilasdair (12 December 2019)

hollyandivy123 said:



			remember a "cob" is for life not just for Christmas 

Click to expand...

Good point.  I need a chest freezer.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 December 2019)

Well no single household could get through a whole one in a single festive season


----------



## Shilasdair (12 December 2019)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Well no single household could get through a whole one in a single festive season 

Click to expand...

I'll go halfers with you - we just need to post that '_Good home offered to retired juicy cob with no drug treatment history_' advert...


----------



## Mule (12 December 2019)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Won't somebody think of the poor cob owners at Christmas - fat horses hogging down on mountains of hay, while their poor impoverished owners sit down to their Christmas dinner of beans on toast in their dark, cold houses where they can't even afford to put on the heating...
		
Click to expand...

If the bean crops fail at least the cob meat will see them through the year


----------



## JFTDWS (12 December 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I'll go halfers with you - we just need to post that '_Good home offered to retired juicy cob with no drug treatment history_' advert...
		
Click to expand...

Nice firm buttocks and well covered ribs essential.

Also: industrial quantities of barbecue sauce required for entirely unrelated project...


----------



## Mule (12 December 2019)

Ah crap I just posted a cob eating comment and now I see others have too. Ah well, great minds etc,


----------



## JFTDWS (12 December 2019)

We're only ever one little wobble away from a cob chomping post on HHo.


----------



## Mrs B (12 December 2019)

Is corn on the cob festive enough for Christmas lunch, though?


----------



## canteron (12 December 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I quite fancy a cob for Christmas.   

Click to expand...

Ah ha I have it  - you are Emma Thompson in real life (She has warned us we will soon be eating our pets 😭 due to climate change ) .... well us cob  owners are going to be just fine 😁 that’s why you really need a cob???


----------



## cobgoblin (12 December 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			I quite fancy a cob for Christmas.   

Click to expand...

You'd never manage to stuff it... They can't even be stuffed alive.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (12 December 2019)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			Well no single household could get through a whole one in a single festive season 

Click to expand...

Though as my old Dad used to say - a leg each at Christmas. As others have said, plenty of leftovers for later too.



Mrs B(ahHumbug) said:



			Is corn on the cob festive enough for Christmas lunch, though?
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean corn IN the cob? No self respecting cob would leave anything edible on the outside.


----------



## Surbie (12 December 2019)

Auslander said:



			I think it's time this had a little festive dust-off.
So - how are all the bucket footed hairy things?
		
Click to expand...

Just ripped my coat so the 'treat pocket' is big enough to stick his snout in. Slowly getting used to not having nice things. Other than the hairy cobbus.


----------



## Mrs B (12 December 2019)

Celtic Fringe said:



			Though as my old Dad used to say - a leg each at Christmas. As others have said, plenty of leftovers for later too.


Surely you mean corn IN the cob? No self respecting cob would leave anything edible on the outside.
		
Click to expand...

So you're envisaging a type of stuffing, then? Interesting idea ... maybe with some chopped apricots and a few walnuts added, we might be on to something ... where's Delia when you need her?


----------



## JennBags (12 December 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			It's not a good time to ask. Bucket-footed cob may have done a tendon and the vet is struggling to get good enough scans because of the excess hairiness and thick skin - he is very nice but he does keep saying it would be much easier with a TB...

I, on the other hand, am worried that bucket-footed cob may be out of action for a long time or, worse, unable to bravely lead "normal horses" through the doom that is water. or even worse, not come home after surgery to gurn and lick my coat. 

Click to expand...

Famous HHO vibes going your way, hope he recovers xx


----------



## Shilasdair (12 December 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			It's not a good time to ask. Bucket-footed cob may have done a tendon and the vet is struggling to get good enough scans because of the excess hairiness and thick skin - he is very nice but he does keep saying it would be much easier with a TB...

I, on the other hand, am worried that bucket-footed cob may be out of action for a long time or, worse, unable to bravely lead "normal horses" through the doom that is water. or even worse, not come home after surgery to gurn and lick my coat. 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your cob is lame - what sort of surgery is he having?


----------



## Gloi (12 December 2019)

I've been a bit lame recently so I don't really mind if my Xmas cob has a bit of bute in it.


----------



## Shilasdair (12 December 2019)

Gloi said:



			I've been a bit lame recently so I don't really mind if my Xmas cob has a bit of bute in it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't go eating such cobs - bute isn't all that good for humans.


----------



## Mule (13 December 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			It's not a good time to ask. Bucket-footed cob may have done a tendon and the vet is struggling to get good enough scans because of the excess hairiness and thick skin - he is very nice but he does keep saying it would be much easier with a TB...

I, on the other hand, am worried that bucket-footed cob may be out of action for a long time or, worse, unable to bravely lead "normal horses" through the doom that is water. or even worse, not come home after surgery to gurn and lick my coat. 

Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for him x


----------



## GTRJazz (13 December 2019)

Impressed with our cobs ground work not to be confused with his ability to make good circles but when he falls over. I crashed him jumping and he was happy to be upside down with all four pointing towards the sky until I kicked him to get my foot back.Then with the loaner last week he tripped the sand and fell on his knee then flat out and would have laid there all day if he had not had a tow up.


----------



## Merrymoles (13 December 2019)

Shilasdair said:



			Sorry to hear your cob is lame - what sort of surgery is he having?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet - more scans and xrays and nerve blocking on Monday to establish exactly where the problem is, thick skin permitting! Then surgery to explore further if these are inconclusive. In the meantime, I need to get the feather off his other back leg which is also now being scanned for comparison purposes...Bucketful of sedative needed but the advantage of cobs is that they will eat anything!


----------



## tallyho! (13 December 2019)

I’ve heard a rumour Shilasdair is publishing the “Cooking with Cobs” book on dawdible.

Download now. Most are slow cook recipes easily listened to whilst plodding around the village on your “hack”.

Order now for Christmas and get your free set of dinner plates. (All natural real cob hooves, biodegradable and from renewable sources)


----------



## Mule (13 December 2019)

What fortuitous timing, I was just trying to think of gift ideas 🙊


Sugarplum said:



			I’ve heard a rumour Shilasdair is publishing the “Cooking with Cobs” book on dawdible.

Download now. Most are slow cook recipes easily listened to whilst plodding around the village on your “hack”.

Order now for Christmas and get your free set of dinner plates. (All natural real cob hooves, biodegradable and from renewable sources)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JFTDWS (13 December 2019)

I'll take 2 dozen Cob Cookery Books.  Plenty of cobs in my social circle who require "re-purposing" into a pie!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 December 2019)

I also feel morally duty bound to remind you all that _even _cobs shouldn't fall over frequently under saddle (or otherwise) and if they do, you should probably investigate further...


----------



## OldNag (13 December 2019)

Just a Festive Troll in the Dungeon said:



			I'll take 2 dozen Cob Cookery Books.  Plenty of cobs in my social circle who require "re-purposing" into a pie!
		
Click to expand...

2 dozen could feed a whole county. There's a lot of eating in a cob.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 December 2019)

canteron said:



			Ah ha I have it  - you are Emma Thompson in real life (She has warned us we will soon be eating our pets 😭 due to climate change ) .... well us cob  owners are going to be just fine 😁 that’s why you really need a cob???
		
Click to expand...

I feel almost embarrassed to say that I think my cob may have actually lost weight recently. 😱 I’ve not clipped and he’s been naked bar a rain sheet yesterday when the field resembled a bog after all that rain. I fear he may not feed an entire village for the duration of the winter. 😢


----------



## Gloi (14 December 2019)

Christmas CinnamonCookie said:



			I feel almost embarrassed to say that I think my cob may have actually lost weight recently. 😱 I’ve not clipped and he’s been naked bar a rain sheet yesterday when the field resembled a bog after all that rain. I fear he may not feed an entire village for the duration of the winter. 😢
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked there isn't anybody sneaking in and eating bits of her via liposuction. Xmas is coming and it's handy to have a source of cob fat to do the roasties in.


----------



## MrsMozart (14 December 2019)

moleskinsmum said:



			Not sure yet - more scans and xrays and nerve blocking on Monday to establish exactly where the problem is, thick skin permitting! Then surgery to explore further if these are inconclusive. In the meantime, I need to get the feather off his other back leg which is also now being scanned for comparison purposes...Bucketful of sedative needed but the advantage of cobs is that they will eat anything!
		
Click to expand...


Fingers crossed lass.


----------



## Berpisc (14 December 2019)

Cobgobblegobble said:



			You'd never manage to stuff it... They can't even be stuffed alive.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that cobs were well known for stuffing themselves..........................constantly..........possibly even when dead...............


----------



## cobgoblin (14 December 2019)

Berpisc said:



			I thought that cobs were well known for stuffing themselves..........................constantly..........possibly even when dead...............
		
Click to expand...

Ah... But the problem is that you can never finish stuffing a cob.. So it would never be put in the industrial oven. 
.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 December 2019)

Gloi said:



			Have you checked there isn't anybody sneaking in and eating bits of her via liposuction. Xmas is coming and it's handy to have a source of cob fat to do the roasties in.
		
Click to expand...

Good lord, hope they don’t mind all the Danilon! I think it may be due to all the head tossing and door kicking when I turn up. ‘Food lady! I haven’t eaten for all of 2 seconds when my haynet ran out! Feed me now!’


----------



## tallyho! (14 December 2019)

Meh... most consumers of meat require NSAIDS so from what I see, it's two birds with one stone.

They say you should take your nsaids with food


----------



## Shilasdair (2 September 2020)

I think THIS is the cob post you are looking for, Pistolpete.

(You didn't think you'd get off with just 3 pages, did you?)


----------



## Roxylola (2 September 2020)

Why indeed 😉


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 September 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Why indeed 😉
		
Click to expand...

The first two attachments doesn't look too weird, most hooves aren't too far from the ground, but in the third one I could have sworn I saw cross-country jumping. Hm, perhaps my eyes is still suffering from a bit of morning fogginess, or perhaps I need to polish my glasses...
**Wanders off to other HHO areas wondering if a cob doing cross-country could be a sign of the world finally having lost all sense and reason**


----------



## Shilasdair (2 September 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			The first two attachments doesn't look too weird, most hooves aren't too far from the ground, but in the third one I could have sworn I saw cross-country jumping. Hm, perhaps my eyes is still suffering from a bit of morning fogginess, or perhaps I need to polish my glasses...
**Wanders off to other HHO areas wondering if a cob doing cross-country could be a sign of the world finally having lost all sense and reason**
		
Click to expand...

It's photoshopped, FL.


----------



## albeg (2 September 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			The first two attachments doesn't look too weird, most hooves aren't too far from the ground, but in the third one I could have sworn I saw cross-country jumping. Hm, perhaps my eyes is still suffering from a bit of morning fogginess, or perhaps I need to polish my glasses...
**Wanders off to other HHO areas wondering if a cob doing cross-country could be a sign of the world finally having lost all sense and reason**
		
Click to expand...

It *is* 2020. Anything could happen.


----------



## Roxylola (2 September 2020)

Who said pigs cant fly 🤣


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 September 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Who said pigs cant fly 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You can fool me once, but I'm not falling for it a second time. Thank you Shilasdair for reminding me that photoshopping exists.


----------



## Buster2020 (2 September 2020)

It very interesting that in the USA people want cobs and they sale for mad money . Nobody wants them in the uk


----------



## Auslander (2 September 2020)

Buster2020 said:



			Nobody wants them in the uk
		
Click to expand...

Umm - really? The bloody things are everywhere! Twenty years ago, they were all pulling carts and carrying peat out of irish bogs, but nowadays, they get a haircut and some matchy, and they're "sports" cobs


----------



## Goldenstar (2 September 2020)

I don’t do cobs .
I got a Maxi Cob once ,I put him on a severe diet let his mane grow in and turned him into a Hunter .


----------



## Gloi (2 September 2020)

You do realise, I hope, that those cobs are flying over the fences because just out of shot someone is rattling a bucket.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			nowadays, they get a haircut and some matchy, and they're "sports" cobs
		
Click to expand...

Mine's only a 'sports' cob when heading at a bum-rolling trot to the nearest fodder!


----------



## Berpisc (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			Umm - really? The bloody things are everywhere! Twenty years ago, they were all pulling carts and carrying peat out of irish bogs, but nowadays, they get a haircut and some matchy, and they're "sports" cobs
		
Click to expand...

Er, I think you are looking for the word "perfomance"









I didn't specify what "performance" though


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 September 2020)

Mine is a performance cob.
The effing performance I have getting him away from food........


----------



## !CobsCan! (2 September 2020)

glitterfuzz said:



			how many cobs do you see doing "proper" affiliated competition?  Im not talking low level dressage, I mean PROPER competition.  Advanced eventing, grade a show jumpers, advanced dressage? No hairy cobs there!  Theyre usefull to riding schools and for novices and for pulling carts.  Not really youre sporty type of horse  They have their place and its not being owned by me. 

those of you offended by the send them to france and eat them post surely you can see thats a joke, if not, you take this too seriously!
		
Click to expand...

I know a cob successfully competing at advanced....


----------



## Pedantic (2 September 2020)

Who cares, as long both horse and rider are happy and healthy, no one elses business, why would it bother anyone


----------



## Auslander (2 September 2020)

!CobsCan! said:



			I know a cob successfully competing at advanced....
		
Click to expand...

If you're talking about Billy Whizz, EVERYONE knows he had a reconditioned warmblood engine fitted at 20'000 miles.


----------



## Winters100 (2 September 2020)

I don't know having never owned one, but I do think that I would have wonderful fun with a nice fit cob, to me they look like wonderful horses


----------



## Gloi (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			If you're talking about Billy Whizz, EVERYONE knows he had a reconditioned warmblood engine fitted at 20'000 miles.
		
Click to expand...

That's handy, there must be plenty of spare warmblood engines hanging around after the warmblood legs have packed in.


----------



## Auslander (2 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			That's handy, there must be plenty of spare warmblood engines hanging around after the warmblood legs have packed in.
		
Click to expand...

This is a cob bashing thread, not a warmblood bashing thread. You need to play by the rules on this one


----------



## !CobsCan! (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			If you're talking about Billy Whizz, EVERYONE knows he had a reconditioned warmblood engine fitted at 20'000 miles.
		
Click to expand...

Nope a local one. He's retired recently.


----------



## DabDab (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			This is a cob bashing thread, not a warmblood bashing thread. You need to play by the rules on this one
		
Click to expand...

But why do people want to own warmbloods?!

😋


----------



## Shilasdair (2 September 2020)

Pedantic said:



			Who cares, as long both horse and rider are happy and healthy, no one elses business, why would it bother anyone
		
Click to expand...

What blasphemy is this?


----------



## Shilasdair (2 September 2020)

Sometimes, I think I should read this thread from the beginning again.

Then I remember how old I am.


----------



## Auslander (2 September 2020)

DabDab said:



			But why do people want to own warmbloods?!

😋
		
Click to expand...

Why the hell do people want to own horses?


----------



## Goldenstar (2 September 2020)

DabDab said:



			But why do people want to own warmbloods?!

😋
		
Click to expand...

Because they are not cobs of course


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Because they are not cobs of course
		
Click to expand...

ABC... anything but a cob.


----------



## tallyho! (2 September 2020)

!CobsCan! said:



			I know a cob successfully competing at advanced....
		
Click to expand...

Got one.

Not a cob I mean. (nor any other breed). I meant you to be absolutely precise. Ummm... *whistles*


----------



## tallyho! (2 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			Why the hell do people want to own horses?
		
Click to expand...

Whoa there!!!!! Discrimination much??? 
I mean why do people want to own a juicer?


----------



## Winters100 (2 September 2020)

tallyho! said:



			Whoa there!!!!! Discrimination much???
I mean why do people want to own a juicer?
		
Click to expand...

I have a juicer!  So far it has lived 2 years in its box under the bed!


----------



## Gloi (2 September 2020)

tallyho! said:



			Whoa there!!!!! Discrimination much???
I mean why do people want to own a juicer?
		
Click to expand...

Can you juice a cob?


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 September 2020)

Be a bit fatty?


----------



## Gloi (2 September 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Be a bit fatty?
		
Click to expand...

Could be used as a bio fuel


----------



## DabDab (2 September 2020)

Yep, would be more of an emulsion than a juice


----------



## ycbm (2 September 2020)

You guys are warped!

😁😆😅🤣😂


----------



## DabDab (2 September 2020)

If you juiced a cob do you think it would still be cow coloured?


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2020)

DabDab said:



			If you juiced a cob do you think it would still be cow coloured?
		
Click to expand...

milkshake


----------



## DabDab (2 September 2020)

Hmm, but would it bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## Surbie (2 September 2020)

Winters100 said:



			I don't know having never owned one, but I do think that I would have wonderful fun with a nice fit cob, to me they look like wonderful horses

Click to expand...

You mean for that fleeting 5 minutes in the year when you think you might be able to feel ribs before they find another illicit food source?

Cobbus needs a good juicing//liposuction round about now.



DabDab said:



			Hmm, but would it bring all the boys to the yard?
		
Click to expand...

Can teach you, but I have to charge...


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 September 2020)

Buster2020 said:



			It very interesting that in the USA people want cobs and they sale for mad money . Nobody wants them in the uk
		
Click to expand...

Then why are unproven 6 year olds going for £8K?? So many people want them in the U.K that prices are seriously bonkers!


----------



## tallyho! (3 September 2020)

Cob lives matter!


Cinnamontoast said:



			Then why are unproven 6 year olds going for £8K?? So many people want them in the U.K that prices are seriously bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

Do they? Who ARE these mad British folk?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 September 2020)

tallyho! said:



			Cob lives matter!


Do they? Who ARE these mad British folk?
		
Click to expand...

It's obvious....all the beginners on furlough.....no-one else would buy one 🙄🙄🙄
To be fair there's probably a few people investing for when we have the next food shortage...8k will seem cheap when you can feed a village for 12 months


----------



## cobgoblin (3 September 2020)

DabDab said:



			If you juiced a cob do you think it would still be cow coloured?
		
Click to expand...

Goodness!.. Haven't you noticed they come in a full spectrum of flavours and colours these days. From strawberry to chocolate.
And lemon, lemon and cream, blueberry, vanilla...


----------



## Gloi (3 September 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Then why are unproven 6 year olds going for £8K?? So many people want them in the U.K that prices are seriously bonkers!
		
Click to expand...

That's still


SatansLittleHelper said:



			It's obvious....all the beginners on furlough.....no-one else would buy one 🙄🙄🙄
To be fair there's probably a few people investing for when we have the next food shortage...8k will seem cheap when you can feed a village for 12 months
		
Click to expand...

It really isn't much per kilo


----------



## Berpisc (3 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			You guys are warped!

😁😆😅🤣😂
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you are very kind


----------



## Roxylola (3 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			It's photoshopped, FL.
		
Click to expand...

If I were going to photoshop do you not think I'd do something about my face 🤣🤣


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 September 2020)

Roxylola said:



			If I were going to photoshop do you not think I'd do something about my face 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

There is only 24 hours per day. Presumably you have other things that needs doing than just photoshopping, and it must already had taken you a lot of time to make it look convincingly as if your cob was actually jumping all those fences.

Conclusion, you ran out of time to fix anything else in the photos.
Besides, who would be looking at your face, whilst being in full shock mode over the possibility that some cobs might be capable of jumping.


----------



## Shilasdair (3 September 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			There is only 24 hours per day. Presumably you have other things that needs doing than just photoshopping, and it must already had taken you a lot of time to make it look convincingly as if your cob was actually jumping all those fences.

Conclusion, you ran out of time to fix anything else in the photos.
Besides, who would be looking at your face, whilst being in full shock mode over the possibility that some cobs might be capable of jumping.
		
Click to expand...

A convincing analysis, FL.
Take that, Roxylola!


----------



## Silver Clouds (3 September 2020)

DabDab said:



			Hmm, but would it bring all the boys to the yard?
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha... I nearly spat my food out reading that! *needs a rolling around laughing emoji*


----------



## tallyho! (4 September 2020)

Silver Clouds said:



			Hahahaha... I nearly spat my food out reading that! *needs a rolling around laughing emoji*
		
Click to expand...

I thort there was one... what's happened to all the moving old skool emojis anyhoo..?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Shhhh don’t wake Shils but look what I bought .


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

I don’t think any amount of diets and mane growing will turn it into a hunter


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Shhhh don’t wake Shils but look what I bought .
	View attachment 54753

Click to expand...

What the hell?!  
Hideous.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			What the hell?!  
Hideous.
		
Click to expand...

well he can’t help being a cob


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			well he can’t help being a cob
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the cob, your photographic composition isn't helping.  

(I presume he DOES have front hooves?)


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Err yes but .... I thought best to conceal them oh great one ... fearing your wrath


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Err yes but .... I thought best to conceal them oh great one ... fearing your wrath
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree that the entire beast would be better viewed in the dark.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Is he not ..... oh great one an attractive colour


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Is he not ..... oh great one an attractive colour
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I couldn't bear to look at him.


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I don't know, I couldn't bear to look at him.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Roxylola could use her photoshop talents to remove him from the picture entirely?   The field, fence and trees would be quite attractive unsullied.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

oh your magnificence should we not care for those humble cobs who can’t choose their lowly state .


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

BTW a he’s not in the least bit humble he’s thinks he’s the dogs ******* .🤣


----------



## Berpisc (8 September 2020)

Yesbut not what about those cobs who can choose their state and dont give a chuff?...


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Shhh don’t let HER know  about them she will not react well


----------



## Roxylola (8 September 2020)

Sorry, I had a go, seems I cant do faces or landscape, only jumping 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Shilasdair (8 September 2020)

'Grass here'?  

That reminds me of reading a student's assignment once which advised me 'If you want to know more about the equine industry, read Shilasdair's lecture notes'.


----------



## Roxylola (8 September 2020)

Referencing sources is very important 😂


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Was it a treatise on cobness ?


----------



## Gloi (8 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			To be fair to the cob, your photographic composition isn't helping.  

(I presume he DOES have front hooves?)
		
Click to expand...

He might have eaten them


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			He might have eaten them
		
Click to expand...

Sadly even though his appetite must be prestigious to reach that degree of cobness ( equals very fat ) these feet would defeat him .
they are very large .


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 September 2020)

That wouldn't stop any self respecting cob from trying though.....🤔🤔


----------



## Gloi (9 September 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			That wouldn't stop any self respecting cob from trying though.....🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

We need a picture just to check whether they have been gnawed on.


----------



## ycbm (9 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Sadly even though his appetite must be prestigious to reach that degree of cobness ( equals very fat ) these feet would defeat him .
they are very large .
		
Click to expand...

All proper posh cobs eat off dinner plates


----------



## albeg (9 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			All proper posh cobs eat off dinner plates 

Click to expand...

Do posh ones also eat the plate or is it just the plebs?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 September 2020)

So, I've been offered this horse to buy.....told the dealer I definitely do NOT want a Cob...they sent me this pic of a prize winning racehorse they've got at a bargain price.
Looks legit yeah..???


----------



## Goldenstar (9 September 2020)

SLH , is it limping if it is it’s probably  a TB and you good to go


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			SLH , is it limping if it is it’s probably  a TB and you good to go
		
Click to expand...

No it's not....should I be suspicious..?? 🤔🤔


----------



## Goldenstar (9 September 2020)

Oh yes , offer it a bowl of straw if it eats it it’s a cob


----------



## Annagain (9 September 2020)

Stand in front of it. If you have any toes left after 10 minutes, you're fine. If it's a cob it'll either grind them into the ground or eat them...or most likely both.


----------



## Roxylola (9 September 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh yes , offer it a bowl of straw if it eats it it’s a cob
		
Click to expand...

Ah, apologies for the confusion, the black and white chunky thing jumping clearly isnt a cob, it's a really fussy eater 🤦‍♀️ picks at his bucket to appease me basically...
*wondering what exactly it is I'm riding then 😂


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (9 September 2020)

I haven't been able to ride for most of the school summer holidays due to childcare, so wonder cob was tacked up today - much to her surprise - and we went off round the long block together. Met a very large grab tipper truck, a huge dustbin lorry (commercial waste), a large delivery lorry, several stationary dustbins and a few motorbikes - and she didn't get upset about any of them or act like a tit because she'd not been ridden for about 6 weeks (we did bounce along a bit though). That's why I love cobs.


----------



## Shilasdair (9 September 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			I haven't been able to ride for most of the school summer holidays due to childcare, so wonder cob was tacked up today - much to her surprise - and we went off round the long block together. Met a very large grab tipper truck, a huge dustbin lorry (commercial waste), a large delivery lorry, several stationary dustbins and a few motorbikes - and she didn't get upset about any of them or act like a tit because she'd not been ridden for about 6 weeks (we did bounce along a bit though). That's why I love cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Get off my thread!


----------



## Roxylola (9 September 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			I haven't been able to ride for most of the school summer holidays due to childcare, so wonder cob was tacked up today - much to her surprise - and we went off round the long block together. Met a very large grab tipper truck, a huge dustbin lorry (commercial waste), a large delivery lorry, several stationary dustbins and a few motorbikes - and she didn't get upset about any of them or act like a tit because she'd not been ridden for about 6 weeks (we did bounce along a bit though). That's why I love cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, cow coloured whatever is definitely not a cob


----------



## Buster2020 (9 September 2020)




----------



## Gloi (9 September 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			I haven't been able to ride for most of the school summer holidays due to childcare, so wonder cob was tacked up today - much to her surprise - and we went off round the long block together. Met a very large grab tipper truck, a huge dustbin lorry (commercial waste), a large delivery lorry, several stationary dustbins and a few motorbikes - and she didn't get upset about any of them or act like a tit because she'd not been ridden for about 6 weeks (we did bounce along a bit though). That's why I love cobs.
		
Click to expand...

How did you stop it going through the dustbins looking for scraps?


----------



## Berpisc (9 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			How did you stop it going through the dustbins looking for scraps?
		
Click to expand...

Gaahhh! You beat me to it!!


----------



## Berpisc (16 September 2020)

F


----------



## Auslander (16 September 2020)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			didn't get upset about any of them or act like a tit because she'd not been ridden for about 6 weeks (we did bounce along a bit though). That's why I love cobs.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is like that too. Definitely not a cob.


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

I am Red-1 and I have turned to the dark side. 

*Whispers* 

Yesterday I *may* have bought my first cob!


----------



## JennBags (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am Red-1 and I have turned to the dark side.

*Whispers*

Yesterday I *may* have bought my first cob!
		
Click to expand...

Oi! You can't hide exciting news like this here....your new horse needs its own thread c/w pictures 😡😂😂😂


----------



## Red-1 (20 September 2020)

JennBags said:



			Oi! You can't hide exciting news like this here....your new horse needs its own thread c/w pictures 😡😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

OK, OK. 

I could do with feed advice anyway!


----------



## shamrock2021 (20 September 2020)

I love cobs just has never owned one .


----------



## Gloi (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			OK, OK.

I could do with feed advice anyway!
		
Click to expand...

The best way to reduce eating is to ride all day(works for rider too), though mine is still pretty skilled at grabbing hedges for a snack even at a speedy trot.


----------



## OldNag (20 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am Red-1 and I have turned to the dark side.
*Whispers*

Yesterday I *may* have bought my first cob!
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose it is still just about BBQ weather


----------



## PapaFrita (26 September 2020)

I have experienced first hand the descent from TB to WB to LW cob (Criollo) I'm not even ashamed


----------



## Shilasdair (26 September 2020)

PapaFrita said:



			I have experienced first hand the descent from TB to WB to LW cob (Criollo) I'm not even ashamed 

Click to expand...

You should be.


----------



## Gloi (26 September 2020)

The descent being in the size of vet bills?


----------



## Auslander (26 September 2020)

PapaFrita said:



			I have experienced first hand the descent from TB to WB to LW cob (Criollo) I'm not even ashamed 

Click to expand...

Is that because you descended from the WB rather more often than is sensible for a woman of your age?


----------



## Sossigpoker (26 September 2020)

I believe the thread should be titled
"Why am I a massive c u next Tuesday ?" Instead.
Answers on a postcard (not that I really care though!)


I've always loved the stockier horse,  leg in each corner type. I love cobs because they're versatile , usually have a leg in each corner,  and look rather magnificent with feathers flying doing dressage.

I'd show you my stunner of a cob but you'd just be rude about him so can't be arsed. BTW he's not fat. Or cow coloured.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 September 2020)

PapaFrita said:



			I have experienced first hand the descent from TB to WB to LW cob (Criollo) I'm not even ashamed 

Click to expand...

Hola, stranger! Where have you been?!



Sossigpoker said:



			I believe the thread should be titled
"Why am I a massive c u next Tuesday ?" Instead.
Answers on a postcard (not that I really care though!)


I've always loved the stockier horse,  leg in each corner type. I love cobs because they're versatile , usually have a leg in each corner,  and look rather magnificent with feathers flying doing dressage.

I'd show you my stunner of a cob but you'd just be rude about him so can't be arsed. BTW he's not fat. Or cow coloured.
		
Click to expand...

Shils! Shils! You caught another one! Come quick! 🤣

I rather think you missed the intended irony and the fact that the OP owns a cob, as do many of us on the thread.

*Waits to see if poster gets an infraction from a bot*


----------



## PapaFrita (26 September 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Hola, stranger! Where have you been?!
		
Click to expand...

*waves* Well, I went and bought a cob, for a start! LOL. Otherwise much the usual stuff, but not on HHO


----------



## PapaFrita (26 September 2020)

Auslander said:



			Is that because you descended from the WB rather more often than is sensible for a woman of your age?
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!! WELL, technically, LC is only HALF wb, and I've only fallen off F twice (once startled by a cow where it shouldn't have been, then, more shamingly, dislodged by the SHOWJUMPER being horrified at being asked to TROT over a pole on the ground.... Not my finest hour) I've only had the cob for 3 months, so there is still time...
I agree I am dislodged FAR more often than is sensible at my age


----------



## sarahann1 (27 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			The descent being in the size of vet bills?
		
Click to expand...

Unless you get a cob who must have been a TB in a previous life and still clings on to the ‘must bankrupt owner’ gene. Current vet bill tally is sitting just over the £2k mark.


----------



## albeg (27 September 2020)

sarahann1 said:



			Unless you get a cob who must have been a TB in a previous life and still clings on to the ‘must bankrupt owner’ gene. Current vet bill tally is sitting just over the £2k mark.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a TB in a cob suit. Check for zippers behind the elbows.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (27 September 2020)

PapaFrita said:



			I have experienced first hand the descent from TB to WB to LW cob (Criollo) I'm not even ashamed 

Click to expand...

That is not a 'descent' that is an 'ascent'


----------



## Red-1 (27 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			The best way to reduce eating is to ride all day(works for rider too), though mine is still pretty skilled at grabbing hedges for a snack even at a speedy trot.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I bought my new one just as he finished box rest for Lami so is on restricted everything, including exercise. 

I am getting the exercise though, 6 hay nets a day, all soaked. Plus the excessive workout keeping the coat and feather in order. 

Oh, and smiling non stop.


----------



## Sossigpoker (27 September 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Hola, stranger! Where have you been?!



Shils! Shils! You caught another one! Come quick! 🤣

I rather think you missed the intended irony and the fact that the OP owns a cob, as do many of us on the thread.

*Waits to see if poster gets an infraction from a bot*
		
Click to expand...

They must work harder at irony than.


----------



## Auslander (27 September 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			They must work harder at irony than.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come on! This tongue in cheek thread has been running for years - it's a much loved HHO classic. Your aggressive response was uncalled for and not nice to read.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			They must work harder at irony than.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe you could work harder at gaining a sense of humour?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2020)

PapaFrita said:



			*waves* Well, I went and bought a cob, for a start! LOL. Otherwise much the usual stuff, but not on HHO 

Click to expand...

Omg! *Removes PapaFrita from followed list* 😂🐴


----------



## cobgoblin (27 September 2020)

Yep, caught another one!


----------



## Shilasdair (27 September 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Shils! Shils! You caught another one! Come quick! 🤣

*I rather think you missed the intended irony and the fact that the OP owns a cob, as do many of us on the thread.*

Click to expand...

  I do not.


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I have to say i hope this is tongue in cheek!!

I know of several cobs who are light to the leg and one especially that has a natural flair for dressage and literally floats along the ground.

Sweeping statements such as above I think are designed to irritate and provoke unless people know they are not serious!!

Nikki xxx
		
Click to expand...

Yes I’m sure you are winding people
up and don’t mean harm but people love their horses and can be very protective, they may take this the wrong way. I’ve seen cobs win dressage competitions, and I think they look lovely both in their natural state and when they are groomed, clipped and plaited up. Check out the photo, beautiful and certainly not lazy!! 😬


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

Moggy in Manolos said:



			Best answer yet SU 

Click to expand...

Love it 😊


----------



## Shilasdair (27 September 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			Love it 😊
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum, Darcy.
I think you'll find you are about 3300 posts behind (yes, really).    And as the first set were posted a decade ago, we've all forgotten what you are agreeing with/liking.


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Welcome to the forum, Darcy.
I think you'll find you are about 3300 posts behind (yes, really).    And as the first set were posted a decade ago, we've all forgotten what you are agreeing with/liking.


Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (27 September 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			😂😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Let’s see your cob then??!


----------



## Shilasdair (27 September 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			Let’s see your cob then??!
		
Click to expand...

Two things I'll never be able to share with you -my dick pics and a photo of 'my' cob.


----------



## albeg (27 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Two things I'll never be able to share with you -my dick pics and a photo of 'my' cob.



Click to expand...

Shils *is *a cob 😜


----------



## Gloi (27 September 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am getting the exercise though, 6 hay nets a day, all soaked.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good cob diet. Make sure you don't put anything in them though.


----------



## Auslander (27 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Two things I'll never be able to share with you -my dick pics and a photo of 'my' cob.



Click to expand...

Yeah Yeah - we all know you have both


----------



## Gloi (27 September 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Or maybe you could work harder at gaining a sense of humour?
		
Click to expand...

Her cob must have eaten it.


----------



## Gloi (27 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Two things I'll never be able to share with you -my dick pics and a photo of 'my' cob.



Click to expand...

What about dick pics of your cob?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2020)

Shilasdair said:



  I do not.
		
Click to expand...

I do not trust daemons. They lie. 



Auslander said:



			Yeah Yeah - we all know you have both
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! 🤣



Gloi said:



			What about dick pics of your cob?
		
Click to expand...

Omg, I’m dying! 😂 You’re gonna get an infraction!


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 September 2020)

Inappropriate content!

Light the beacons!


----------



## Foxy O (27 September 2020)

TheGentlemanMrDarcy said:



			Yes I’m sure you are winding people
up and don’t mean harm but people love their horses and can be very protective, they may take this the wrong way. I’ve seen cobs win dressage competitions, and I think they look lovely both in their natural state and when they are groomed, clipped and plaited up. Check out the photo, beautiful and certainly not lazy!! 😬
		
Click to expand...

Had that horse spotted a feed bucket?


----------



## Gloi (27 September 2020)

Foxy O said:



			Had that horse spotted a feed bucket? 

Click to expand...

Not sure it's moving fast enough for that


----------



## Foxy O (27 September 2020)

Gloi said:



			Not sure it's moving fast enough for that
		
Click to expand...

Oh did somebody say they were going to ride it then, so it's running away?


----------



## Shilasdair (27 September 2020)

albeg said:



			Shils *is *a cob 😜
		
Click to expand...

I certainly have the food obsession and the weight gaining properties!


----------



## Berpisc (24 January 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			I certainly have the food obsession and the weight gaining properties!  

Click to expand...

Which reminds me, as well as the food obsession weight gaining properties and dick pic, do you have a good weatherproff hairy beard?


----------



## Shilasdair (24 January 2021)

Berpisc said:



			Which reminds me, as well as the food obsession weight gaining properties and dick pic, do you have a good weatherproff hairy beard?
		
Click to expand...

Have we met?


----------



## Shysmum (24 January 2021)

Ah, my favourite thread! 😀


----------



## Gloi (24 January 2021)

Post Brexit cobs can be used to dispose of unsaleable fish.


----------



## Red-1 (24 January 2021)

I am 4 months into cob ownership and this week I tidied the tack room. 

- The body protector went into the house, not used it once, even though my cob hadn't been ridden for 6 months. 

- The neck straps are put away.

- Brushing boots are banished.



Also

- Not seen a farrier.

- Not multi-rugged. 

- I have lost weight with all the moving soaked hay.

- Didn't need a vet, even when his hay net was late one night and he climbed the wheelbarrow as soon as I went to clean the stable. 

- Didn't need a vet even when we put a strap in the doorway for when the barrow was there, and he managed to get under the strap and over the barrow in a very gymnastic manner. 

- Won't need to trim the plants in the planters near the gate. 



Also he has trained me to

- Bring the net before skipping out (see points above).

- Catch with a treat.

- Only buy heavy duty Marts Nets as the others are too easy.

- Up my standing order for the water bills, as they have doubled for soaking hay

- Purchase all manner of potions for his legs.

- Not try to skimp on lotions and potions, as when I tried virgin olive oil instead of pig oil, his fur fell out 

- Say 'no he is not for sale' on more than one occasion.

- Mount with a treat.

- Clip legs with a treat.

- Use a single, wizened old rose him as a treat.

- become an expert at weighing to the nearest 1/100th of a KG or watch the waistline grow.

- smile more than I thought I could whilst going through a difficult time.

- Never try to lead near grass when in a 'normal' halter.


----------



## Berpisc (24 January 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Have we met?
		
Click to expand...

Asking for a cobby friend....or possibly a cobby fiend looking for a cyber meet up


----------



## Shysmum (24 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I am 4 months into cob ownership and this week I tidied the tack room.

- The body protector went into the house, not used it once, even though my cob hadn't been ridden for 6 months.

- The neck straps are put away.

- Brushing boots are banished.



Also

- Not seen a farrier.

- Not multi-rugged.

- I have lost weight with all the moving soaked hay.

- Didn't need a vet, even when his hay net was late one night and he climbed the wheelbarrow as soon as I went to clean the stable.

- Didn't need a vet even when we put a strap in the doorway for when the barrow was there, and he managed to get under the strap and over the barrow in a very gymnastic manner.

- Won't need to trim the plants in the planters near the gate.



Also he has trained me to

- Bring the net before skipping out (see points above).

- Catch with a treat.

- Only buy heavy duty Marts Nets as the others are too easy.

- Up my standing order for the water bills, as they have doubled for soaking hay

- Purchase all manner of potions for his legs.

- Not try to skimp on lotions and potions, as when I tried virgin olive oil instead of pig oil, his fur fell out 

- Say 'no he is not for sale' on more than one occasion.

- Mount with a treat.

- Clip legs with a treat.

- Use a single, wizened old rose him as a treat.

- become an expert at weighing to the nearest 1/100th of a KG or watch the waistline grow.

- smile more than I thought I could whilst going through a difficult time.

- Never try to lead near grass when in a 'normal' halter.
		
Click to expand...

Love it 😀


----------



## brighteyes (24 January 2021)

Also, to have a thing in your life fatter than you are. For the self-esteem.


----------



## Shysmum (24 January 2021)

They carry weight 😉


----------



## Berpisc (25 January 2021)

For the preservation of horsehair in its native state (said in a David Attenbrough commentator voice). Part of the Perfect Planet.


----------



## shamrock2021 (25 January 2021)

At least they are cheaper to own unlike TBs and warm bloods.


----------



## OldNag (25 January 2021)

Shysmum said:



			They carry weight 😉
		
Click to expand...

They do.
And not just the rider's


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 January 2021)

Ooh, controversial front cover in H&H...


----------



## Shysmum (27 January 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ooh, controversial front cover in H&H...


View attachment 64365

Click to expand...

You cant post that 😲😲😲


----------



## Auslander (27 January 2021)

I engaged in a battle of wills with a cob this evening. She refused to walk through the mud to come in. I refused to go and get her. 
She is staying out tonight...


----------



## muddybay (27 January 2021)

Cobs are some of the most versatile horses by nature at amateur level if you're competing at a lower level you don't need a high strung horse! Why wouldn't you get something that can jump 1m but doesn't have a spooky temprament!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 January 2021)

Gloi said:







Post Brexit cobs can be used to dispose of unsaleable fish.
		
Click to expand...




Red-1 said:



			I am 4 months into cob ownership and this week I tidied the tack room.

- The body protector went into the house, not used it once, even though my cob hadn't been ridden for 6 months.

- The neck straps are put away.

- Brushing boots are banished.



Also

- Not seen a farrier.

- Not multi-rugged.

- I have lost weight with all the moving soaked hay.

- Didn't need a vet, even when his hay net was late one night and he climbed the wheelbarrow as soon as I went to clean the stable.

- Didn't need a vet even when we put a strap in the doorway for when the barrow was there, and he managed to get under the strap and over the barrow in a very gymnastic manner.

- Won't need to trim the plants in the planters near the gate.



Also he has trained me to

- Bring the net before skipping out (see points above).

- Catch with a treat.

- Only buy heavy duty Marts Nets as the others are too easy.

- Up my standing order for the water bills, as they have doubled for soaking hay

- Purchase all manner of potions for his legs.

- Not try to skimp on lotions and potions, as when I tried virgin olive oil instead of pig oil, his fur fell out 

- Say 'no he is not for sale' on more than one occasion.

- Mount with a treat.

- Clip legs with a treat.

- Use a single, wizened old rose him as a treat.

- become an expert at weighing to the nearest 1/100th of a KG or watch the waistline grow.

- smile more than I thought I could whilst going through a difficult time.

- Never try to lead near grass when in a 'normal' halter.
		
Click to expand...

I swear by baby oil, assiduously applied, took me about 6 months of consistent application to get rid of the mallenders/sallemders. 



shamrock2021 said:



			At least they are cheaper to own unlike TBs and warm bloods.
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to my vet who was out three times, 2 sedations, 2 tubings for my cob this week. Impaction, quite probably. Not cheap.


----------



## Shysmum (27 January 2021)

***BEWARE COB ALERT *** I think he looks quite dandy in his waffle rug, what do you think ? 🙂


----------



## Shilasdair (27 January 2021)

WTF!  

(What Thick Feather!   )


----------



## Shysmum (27 January 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			WTF!

(What Thick Feather!   )
		
Click to expand...

You're telling me ! Oh to shave it all off, hog and dock and be done with it 😉


----------



## sarahann1 (28 January 2021)

muddybay said:



			Cobs are some of the most versatile horses by nature at amateur level if you're competing at a lower level you don't need a high strung horse! Why wouldn't you get something that can jump 1m but doesn't have a spooky temprament!
		
Click to expand...

“don’t have a spooky temperament” 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHA....I joined the cob owning ranks believing this myth. Oh how wrong I was to believe it, so very very wrong....


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2021)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I swear by baby oil, assiduously applied, took me about 6 months of consistent application to get rid of the mallenders/sallemders.



Tell that to my vet who was out three times, 2 sedations, 2 tubings for my cob this week. Impaction, quite probably. Not cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the first part, not the second. Hope all is well now.


----------



## muddybay (28 January 2021)

sarahann1 said:



			“don’t have a spooky temperament”

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHA....I joined the cob owning ranks believing this myth. Oh how wrong I was to believe it, so very very wrong....
		
Click to expand...

The ones I know aren't but to be fair I would be the first to say I don't have the most experience apparently welshies count and they're some of the most high strung horses!


----------



## blitznbobs (28 January 2021)

muddybay said:



			The ones I know aren't but to be fair I would be the first to say I don't have the most experience apparently welshies count and they're some of the most high strung horses!
		
Click to expand...

On this photo is the hottest, most spooky horse I’ve ever ridden and the other one is a 4 year old black Holstein mare.


----------



## Rumtytum (28 January 2021)

Shysmum said:



			***BEWARE COB ALERT *** I think he looks quite dandy in his waffle rug, what do you think ? 🙂
	View attachment 64401

Click to expand...

Snap!
Welsh D (threw it on for pic and fitted properly later). 😊


----------



## Auslander (28 January 2021)

muddybay said:



			Cobs are some of the most versatile horses by nature at amateur level if you're competing at a lower level you don't need a high strung horse! Why wouldn't you get something that can jump 1m but doesn't have a spooky temprament!
		
Click to expand...

Because hair


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 January 2021)

Red-1 said:



			I liked the first part, not the second. Hope all is well now.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, he was kicking his door for food and starving yesterday.

Who thinks cobs aren’t spooky? They’re individuals, mine spooked at a normal cat, obviously looked like a tiger from afar, proper Father Ted moment!


----------



## Amun (28 January 2021)

I know this thread is old but the OP didn't do cobs justice! 😄 I feel I have to speak up. I always loved big "proper" horses but the most special horse I ever met is a cob. Beautiful, with amazing personality, kind, never dirty and actually very fit and slim! If I ever have my own, I would love to have a cob similar to him 😊


----------



## Celtic Fringe (28 January 2021)

Mine is currently disguised as a fit dressage-diva. However, the true cob always rises to the surface  He is currently out with a pony who had to come in for vaccinations yesterday. Pony was fetched in by owner, having been told that his cobbiness would be fine on his own. Cue total meltdown - galloping and airs above the ground  Hmmm - bit too active for this (any?) cob. Of course her was fine on his own - it was the lack of food that he was complaining about. Any human should know to bring liberal offerings of forage on each and every visit to the field


----------



## Auslander (28 January 2021)

Amun said:



			I know this thread is old but the OP didn't do cobs justice! 😄 I feel I have to speak up. I always loved big "proper" horses but the most special horse I ever met is a cob. Beautiful, with amazing personality, kind, never dirty and actually very fit and slim! If I ever have my own, I would love to have a cob similar to him 😊
		
Click to expand...

You need to read more of the thread to understand it!


----------



## D66 (28 January 2021)

Absolutely! Dont do cobs down, they're delicious.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 January 2021)

D66 said:



			Absolutely! Dont do cobs down, they're delicious.

Click to expand...

What type of wine pairs well with Cob?


----------



## Celtic Fringe (28 January 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			What type of wine pairs well with Cob?
		
Click to expand...

Anything full-bodied or fortified ??


----------



## D66 (28 January 2021)

Hock? I find a pair of good hocks are a great addition to a well done cob.


----------



## Mrs B (28 January 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			What type of wine pairs well with Cob?
		
Click to expand...

Stout is more appropriate.


----------



## D66 (28 January 2021)

Barolo is pretty good too.


----------



## Annagain (28 January 2021)

D66 said:



			Hock? I find a pair of good hocks are a great addition to a well done cob.
		
Click to expand...

The mention of Hock always makes be giggle. Many years ago I was on the train to London. I hate going to London, had had a really early start and was a bit miserable. A group of people got on at Reading, they were obviously commuter buddies and they all sat together around me, which meant I couldn't help but listen in to their conversation. One was telling the others about her evening the night before. She had been to a friend's for dinner. Said friend had a hearing impairment which meant her pronunciation of certain words was not always clear. The friend brought out a bottle of wine and announced to the diners "I know nothing about wine but someone gave me this a while ago. Do you like Hock?" Except "do you like Hock" sounded like "do you like cock?". Of course, they all thought it was hilarious - as did I. I was desperately trying not to laugh but they spotted it and started teasing me about eavesdropping on their conversation. By the time we got to Paddington we'd had a lovely chat and I was much cheered up.


----------



## Berpisc (28 January 2021)

D66 said:



			Barolo is pretty good too.
		
Click to expand...

What about a nice  Chianti ? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Shysmum (28 January 2021)

Rumtytum said:



			Snap!
Welsh D (threw it on for pic and fitted properly later). 😊
View attachment 64426

Click to expand...

Weatherbeeta! Ace rugs x


----------



## D66 (28 January 2021)

Barolo = Barrel-O


----------



## Spirit2021 (13 June 2021)

Haha I love the homer in this thread.
Me and cobs don’t get on any of them I have ridden have bucked me off .


----------



## OldNag (13 June 2021)

Spirit2021 said:



			Haha I love the homer in this thread.
Me and cobs don’t get on any of them I have ridden have bucked me off .
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it was a real cob? 
Surely that would involve them having to move - which they are generally reluctant  to do.....


----------



## Roxylola (13 June 2021)

Imposter alert


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 June 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Imposter alert
View attachment 73711

Click to expand...

Some people are getting so good at photoshopping these days.


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Some people are getting so good at photoshopping these days.
		
Click to expand...

bit rough but, cobuissance ?


----------



## Roxylola (14 June 2021)

Oh @GreyMane that's awesome 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

Roxylola said:



			Oh @GreyMane that's awesome 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

So tempted to add "whizz" lines by the hooves...   edited to add, Thelwell illus only here as example of lines! 
He's so good at them, never overused...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			bit rough but, cobuissance ?





Click to expand...







 Mamma Mia! Looking at it feels a bit like seeing everything you know about the world, turn upside down in front of your eyes.  

Scary. You would get an A in photoshopping from me.


----------



## Rumtytum (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			bit rough but, cobuissance ?
View attachment 73722

Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant 🤩.


----------



## Roxylola (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			So tempted to add "whizz" lines by the hooves...   edited to add, Thelwell illus only here as example of lines! 
He's so good at them, never overused...





Click to expand...

Perfect - I love thelwell stuff, we're more penelope and kipper than Charlotte and valegro for sure 🤣


----------



## Annagain (14 June 2021)

I'd be stealing that as your Facebook profile photo, Roxylola!


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

("Have I Got News for You" voice) _"Meanwhile, in Pardubice, course officials are mystified by the appearance of large footprints on the steeplechase course..."_
Must do some work. Must _not_ muck about with photos of the space station...  Go, cobs !


----------



## Roxylola (14 June 2021)

Oh these are just fabulous 😍 🤣


----------



## Shilasdair (14 June 2021)

Brilliant work there, GreyMane!


----------



## cobgoblin (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			("Have I Got News for You" voice) _"Meanwhile, in Pardubice, course officials are mystified by the appearance of large footprints on the steeplechase course..."_
Must do some work. Must _not_ muck about with photos of the space station...  Go, cobs !
View attachment 73735

Click to expand...

I love the photo.... But no cob would leave the ground when it's covered with so much grass!
.


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

cobgoblin said:



			I love the photo.... But no cob would leave the ground when it's covered with so much grass!
.
		
Click to expand...

 Unless the carrot field is on the other side?


----------



## Red-1 (14 June 2021)

Meanwhile... I took Rigsby to a pole work clinic. The arena surface had been freshly re-laid, all fluffy. It was indoors and hot.

Yep, he laid down for a roll  with me on him 

"When I itch, I sitz!"


----------



## Roxylola (14 June 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Meanwhile... I took Rigsby to a pole work clinic. The arena surface had been freshly re-laid, all fluffy. It was indoors and hot.

Yep, he laid down for a roll  with me on him 

"When I itch, I sitz!"
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Charlie rolled on me on a hack once. Sandy soil and a fresh clip 😬🤣


----------



## Surbie (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			("Have I Got News for You" voice) _"Meanwhile, in Pardubice, course officials are mystified by the appearance of large footprints on the steeplechase course..."_
Must do some work. Must _not_ muck about with photos of the space station...  Go, cobs !
View attachment 73735

Click to expand...

That is the best!! Love it.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			("Have I Got News for You" voice) _"Meanwhile, in Pardubice, course officials are mystified by the appearance of large footprints on the steeplechase course..."_
Must do some work. Must _not_ muck about with photos of the space station...  Go, cobs !





Click to expand...








Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

FinnishLapphund said:









Absolutely brilliant! 

Click to expand...

Thanks so much ! Original picture was pretty cool already... 
You know where to come if you want some pics of your cobs winning Badminton/Grand National/Olympic gold etc. 
Discreet service, no questions asked


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 June 2021)

GreyMane said:



			("Have I Got News for You" voice) _"Meanwhile, in Pardubice, course officials are mystified by the appearance of large footprints on the steeplechase course..."_
Must do some work. Must _not_ muck about with photos of the space station...  Go, cobs !
View attachment 73735

Click to expand...

That‘s just superb! 🤣


----------



## Roxylola (14 June 2021)

I've had to nick it for my avatar. I hope you don't mind GreyMane x


----------



## GreyMane (14 June 2021)

Roxylola said:



			I've had to nick it for my avatar. I hope you don't mind GreyMane x
		
Click to expand...

Mind?? Wow, I'm hugely flattered and absolutely delighted !


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (15 June 2021)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I have to say i hope this is tongue in cheek!!

I know of several cobs who are light to the leg and one especially that has a natural flair for dressage and literally floats along the ground.

Sweeping statements such as above I think are designed to irritate and provoke unless people know they are not serious!!

Nikki xxx[/QUOTE

Yep think about it, your are bored at work, you’ve watched the whole internet, what to do? place a deliberately controversial thread and watch the serious people go bonkers and the ppl who see it as a joke let loose with amazing funny answers! Before you know it, it’s 5pm and time to go the the yard to ride her WB x TB!! It’s quite brilliant really  xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (15 June 2021)

Munchkin said:



			QR:











Click to expand...


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (15 June 2021)

Ranyhyn said:



			Im under 30 but still have a SOH, so I'm exempt 

Click to expand...

I started to read this thread as I woke up and needed something to send me to sleep....it’s totally worked, thanks everyone, goodnight xx


----------



## 18hhOlls&Me (15 June 2021)

mrsdickinson said:



			We own cobs because we want a challenge, not a safe ride, we like the drama of dealing with big strong horses rather than 'skinny thin TB's or Gormy thick WB's.

Its all about power you see!
		
Click to expand...

I’m so confused, people getting so upset about someone not liking cobs then hypocritically insulting other breeds! This thread is getting so dull now, how on earth it ended up at 114 pages I’ll never know as I literally cannot read anymore of the same nonsense! OK yes a few funny posts but mostly just sniping at each other....on and on. I’m giving up here....have fun all of you! Xx


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 June 2021)

A fellow livery will begin looking for a new steed since her current horse (Arab cross) is getting up there in age. Something that is sturdy that does a little bit of everything, (hack, low level dressage, pop a small jump or two) and she's a smaller person so doesn't need something huge. A good temperament is a must.

So of course because I hate her, only want the worst for her, and wish her many years of suffering, I recommended a cob. I even sent her some ads because that's how terrible I am 😈


----------



## MrsCentaur (15 June 2021)

May I join the cob club please?

I've just put down a deposit for a proper little pudding and will be on edge until his vetting on Thursday.  Eeeek.


----------



## Auslander (20 November 2021)

God they're awful at this time of year. Yak hair and curly moustaches everywhere.


----------



## Red-1 (20 November 2021)

Auslander said:



			God they're awful at this time of year. Yak hair and curly moustaches everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

I am loving the 'tash and the fact that Rigs doesn't need rugs!!!


----------



## Gloi (20 November 2021)

Auslander said:



			God they're awful at this time of year. Yak hair and curly moustaches everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

And that's just the OH.


----------



## Berpisc (20 November 2021)

Its ridiculous beard time with my pocket sized cob shaped annoyance machine. She hasn't worked  out how to grow a mustache yet...


----------



## Shilasdair (20 November 2021)

Auslander said:



			God they're awful at this time of year. Yak hair and curly moustaches everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Pot, kettle?

I've heard you have to plait certain hair and tuck it into your wellies.


----------



## Berpisc (20 November 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Pot, kettle?

I've heard you have to plait certain hair and tuck it into your wellies.
		
Click to expand...

Better than having to tuck certain hair into someone else's wellies...most inconvenient.


----------



## Mrs B (20 November 2021)

Auslander said:



			God they're awful at this time of year. Yak hair and curly moustaches everywhere.
		
Click to expand...


Bad, BAD Auslander! 

You've awoken the SheDevil just before Christmas and much as I loathe the season myself, others here might enjoy both It and Cobs and feel the Joyful Festive Spirit has been dampened by her presence ...

Actually, what the hell.

As you were ...


----------



## Urshee (20 November 2021)

katherine1975 said:



			Hi. Please come and ride my husbands cob, she is sharp, fast, very forward going and will hunt all day. We have two cobs and they are both very friendly not at all bad tempered and we are both experienced riders, I wouldn't say either was a novice ride. My mare can buck and my husbands mare is sharp.





Click to expand...

wow she is a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Urshee (20 November 2021)

was afraid the post is going to be about cobs being prone to diseases/genetic flaws, glad to find out that isn't the case as i fell in love with fuzzy cuties 😁


----------



## albeg (20 November 2021)

Berpisc said:



			Better than having to tuck certain hair into someone else's wellies...most inconvenient.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds rather uncomfortable...


----------



## Auslander (20 November 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Pot, kettle?

I've heard you have to plait certain hair and tuck it into your wellies.
		
Click to expand...

And? It's my USP, and all the boys love it!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 November 2021)

Auslander said:



			And? It's my USP, and all the boys love it!
		
Click to expand...

Auslander wandering around singing
" My downstairs hairs brings all the boys to the yard" while twiddling her moustache 😂😂😂😂🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Shilasdair (21 November 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Auslander wandering around singing
" My downstairs hairs brings all the boys to the yard" while twiddling her moustache 😂😂😂😂🙈🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

Now there's an image I didn't need, on a Sunday morning.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 November 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Now there's an image I didn't need, on a Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Shils...could be worse though * whispers* she could be riding a cob at the same time 😱😱😱😱


----------



## Shilasdair (11 May 2022)

Zombie cob thread!   


(No remorse).


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 May 2022)

Euuuggghhh not again. Bring out the TB’s 

Actually my new, now saddle-less horse says ”cob” on his passport!


----------



## Gloi (11 May 2022)

Shilasdair said:



			Zombie cob thread!   


(No remorse).
		
Click to expand...

Whole herds of zombie cobs roaming the streets eating everything and everyone 😮 dropping blobs of blubber and hair as they go.


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 May 2022)

Gloi said:



			Whole herds of zombie cobs roaming the streets eating everything and everyone 😮 dropping blobs of blubber and hair as they go.
		
Click to expand...

**shudders**


----------



## Elno (6 June 2022)

What actually defines a cob? It's a type rather than breed (except welsh and irish cobs obv), right?


----------



## D66 (6 June 2022)

Elno said:



			What actually defines a cob? It's a type rather than breed (except welsh and irish cobs obv), right?
		
Click to expand...

It’s moustache , big feet, lots of hair. oh and ability to eat like a horse.


----------



## rabatsa (6 June 2022)

Donkeys years ago I got told that a cob was an animal to do a job.  Like a hunter and a hack were bred to do.


----------



## PapaverFollis (6 June 2022)

Cob is an attitude.


----------



## Goldie's mum (6 June 2022)

"cob" = something round. eg cob loaf, cob of coal. From Dutch.


----------



## Auslander (6 June 2022)

rabatsa said:



			Donkeys years ago I got told that a cob was an animal to do a job.  Like a hunter and a hack were bred to do.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things


----------



## OldNag (6 June 2022)

Auslander said:



			Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things
		
Click to expand...

I think you can leave it just at "eat things" ...


----------



## CanteringCarrot (6 June 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Cob is an attitude.
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to say it's a "mindset" or "way of life" but attitude sums it up nicely 😂


----------



## Goldie's mum (6 June 2022)

OldNag said:



			I think you can leave it just at "eat things" ...
		
Click to expand...

That's how they get round.


----------



## Red-1 (6 June 2022)

Elno said:



			What actually defines a cob? It's a type rather than breed (except welsh and irish cobs obv), right?
		
Click to expand...

It is just another name for a Maxi-Shetland. 

With all that comes with it.


----------



## SEL (6 June 2022)

Auslander said:



			Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things
		
Click to expand...

And walk through electric fencing so they can eat more things.


----------



## Elno (6 June 2022)

SEL said:



			And walk through electric fencing so they can eat more things.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo that sounds familiar....my Irish cob did that frequently when he decided that his hay portion wasn't enough food for him 😅


----------



## Gloi (6 June 2022)

Auslander said:



			Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things
		
Click to expand...

Pull things being their owners or any other mug to the nearest grass or other source of food with the force of an ocean liner going full throttle.


----------



## Celtic Fringe (6 June 2022)

Auslander said:



			Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things
		
Click to expand...

Quite! And push things - electric fencing, gates, stable doors, through thickets (of less edible vegetation), less 'robust' members of the herd ... and sometimes human patience to its limits


----------



## albeg (6 June 2022)

Gloi said:



			Pull things being their owners or any other mug to the nearest grass or other source of food with the force of an ocean liner going full throttle.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds oddly familiar but mine claims to be a Connemara. Should I check for zips/buttons on a costume as it sounds like he may be a Cobbemara?


----------



## Annagain (7 June 2022)

I think I need help. Since Charlie's been away I've been riding my friend's maxi cob and it's like falling in love with your best friend's boyfriend. I find myself browsing sales ads for cobs. I'm almost certain I'm being lured into their pit of bruised toes, broken fences and spotlessly licked clean feed buckets. Is there any hope for me?


----------



## SEL (22 June 2022)

Baby cob has kindly decided his job is to show me where all the weaknesses are in the fencing. Rotten post? Pulled it over. Weak bit of tape? Broke it. Electric not working? Destroyed fence. Gate a bit wobbly? Pulled it off 

We knew we needed to do a lot of work on the fencing when we brought the place but we're hoping to leave it until next winter. He's happily writing our to-do list for us and ensuring that we rearrange the priorities


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 June 2022)

Auslander said:



			Absolutely correct,. Their job is to eat things, scratch their giant arses on things, and pull things
		
Click to expand...

And breaking the walls of their stable away from the floor. 😳



Annagain said:



			I think I need help. Since Charlie's been away I've been riding my friend's maxi cob and it's like falling in love with your best friend's boyfriend. I find myself browsing sales ads for cobs. I'm almost certain I'm being lured into their pit of bruised toes, broken fences and spotlessly licked clean feed buckets. Is there any hope for me?
		
Click to expand...

I fear you will now have to buy one (or more), although current prices may horrify you.


----------

